# Guide to Overclocking the Core I7 920 or 930 to 4.0ghz



## chadamir

*Note: This guide was originally written for the i7 920. Intel has phased that chip out in favor of the 950 (at least from what I can tell by what microcenter charges). Everything in the guide should still be the same although from what I can tell there is a much larger vcore range for the 950 with some people needing closer to 1.4 to hit 4ghz. The guide will still work. Just change the multiplier to 21x. Have fun.*

I have noticed a lot lately that people have been recommended to visit the extremely long core i7 overclocking thread in order to gain information, but personally I found this thread very daunting. This thread is meant for beginners and not for people looking to squeeze out every last bit from their processor. That's when things become extremely motherboard specific. This goal of this guide is to try to make overclocking the core i7 an easy and enjoyable experience.Overclocking your core i7 is a must; if you don't you're a chump. This guide will focus more on core i7 920s/930s, but ideas will probably carry over into EE and higher end chips with locked multipliers e.g. 940, 950, 960.

In many places in this guide I refer to simply the 920, but there is as far as my research can tell, no difference aside from the higher multiplier on the 930. In fact, you're still probably better off with 21x on the 930 as the odd multiplier seems to be better.

*Recommended hardware:*
1.A good cooler (Do not use stock if you plan to go past around 3.5. You will run your processor way too hot) (True or megahalem are my preferred but read around. I don't have much good to say about the coolit alc despite what reviews might say).
2.DDR3 1600+ - You can get away with 1333 but with ram being as cheap as it is, why not.
3.Pretty much any x58 board (although some are better than others, read some reviews).
4. A good PSU with an EPS(8 pin) plug.
4.Paper, Pencil, and Patience - Write things down so you can remember your successes and failures. There is not much to play with in terms of the i7, but keeping track of what you tried can eliminate any frustrating experiences and also allow you to go back to a known stable settings.

*Recommended software for stability testing:*

1.Prime95. http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
2.Linx http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=201670
3.Memtest86+ http://www.memtest.org/
4.Realtemp http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
5. CPUZ -www.cpuid.com
Many people have personal favorites like occt, but the above are what I use.

*Not all I7s are created equal:*

1. So you read on a thread that someone hit 4 ghz on a C0 stepping processor with only 1.28 vcore and you're wondering if yours will do the same. It's doubtful, but who knows. It may take you up to 1.4 volts at least with a C0. That's life; if youre unhappy sell it and buy a d0.

2. Not all i7s have the same quality IMC (Integrated Memory Controller). Some are more temperamental than others and will refuse to run your ram at its rated speed without a huge raise of qpi/uncore (VTT). This is not common and often it can be a sign of the quality of the ram.

3.For the most part, D0s overclock higher and at lower voltages than c0 chips, due to refinements in the fabrication process. Late c0 chips benefitted from the same refinements, and random other batches hit 4.0 ghz at really low volts. I have been told that some d0s do not hit 4.0, but most will do so at a lower voltage than most C0s. A d0 is a more desirable chip, but it's not a must and this guide is still useful to owners of C0s; I have owned both. There are definitely c0s that are better than d0s.

*Note: The newer d0s and 930s seem to not have the same low voltages as the older ones. People are requiring more voltage to hit the clocks they want to hit. This can be due to some change in the manufacturing process. Chips use power. Power is measured in watts. Higher temps mean more power is being used. Watch those first and foremost. If your chip is still within a reasonable range for temps you should be fine. You may now need over 1.3v to hit 4.0 ghz on a d0*

4.The toms article about speed vs power consumption is flawed and based on one really terrible c0 that needed 1.5 vcore to hit 4ghz. Is a d0 at 1.2v at 4 ghz going to consume more power than a c0 at 3.6 and 1.32 volts? No. The d0 will use less. Power consumption at any given voltage will increase about 3-11 watts (avg 5 for every 100 mhz you increase). Something brough to my attention though recently is that this may differ because some chips are leakier than others. A d0 is by no means a guarantee that it will consume less power.

5. If you want to reach higher clocks, you may need a better motherboard, cooler, chip or whatever. This guide is not for you.

*Key Terms and Settings Quick Guide:*

BCLK - Base Clock - This clock controls your memory speed, qpi speed, and core speed based on whatever multiples for those settings you have. It's the most important part of overclocking the Core i7. It's stock setting is 133

Uncore - This is basically the speed of everything which isn't your core (i.e. l3 cache, imc, etc). It should be 2x your memory speed but allows for multipliers higher than 2x as well. Stability will be greatest at 2x.

QPI - Quickpath interconnect - It's basically the intel equivalent of AMD's hypertransport. It's how the CPU and the x58 chipset communicate. It has multipliers of 18x, 22x, and 24x. The 920 should be left at 18x creating a 9:8 ratio between the uncore and the memory multiplier assuming you use the 8x ratio, which some claim offers the greatest stability. Although people have been able to run it at all sorts of ratios.

Memory - Memory is calculated based on either a 6x,8x,10x, 12x, or 14x of your base clock. I recommend 6x and 8x. Depending on your mobo bios it may be called ratio or multiplier.

Ram Timings - This guide will only deal with the first four and the command rate. There are other guides regarding these. You can use xmp (intel's memory profile system) to have these values plugged in but it may set your qpi/uncore voltage automatically to 1.35 which may be more than you need (although it will be stable).

Turbo mode - This enables the 21x multiplier on the chip. Most boards allow you to do this with eist disabled, but some boards require it enabled. See if a newer bios lets you change things.

CPU Multiplier - On the 920 the range is from 12x - 21x (22x on one core when at stock speeds). It has been found that the 19x and 21x multipliers are more stable than the 20x.

Vcore - Voltage of your cpu. See below for tweaking instructions.

Pll - phase-locked loop - Just use the settings recommended below (1.8 - 1.88 is within specification).

QPI/Uncore (VTT) - This voltage is the vtt although it does play a role in feeding the IMC with voltage enough to overclock your ram, the l3 cache and a number of other things (Specification is that it should be less than 1.35 but when taking droop into account you can go higher, probably 1.4 is safe. Some ram modules have xmp profiles which call for higher qpi so some will argue that this is safe. I'm not going to argue one way or the other.)

Vdimm - Your ram voltage (Specification says 1.65 max but 1.66 is fine and so is a bit higher depending on your qpi/uncore voltage).

Important to do before you overclock:
EIST - Enhanced intel speedstep technology - It's a power saving tech that should be disabled while testing overclocking stability. This should be disabled while finding your OC, but can be enabled after you are stable (Disable if you have stability issues).

C1E - Another intel power saving technology. Disable while overclocking, enable afterwards.

Anything Spread Spectrum - Disable it.

PCIE frequency - Always at 100, but see faq question below.

LLC - Load Line Calibration - This gets rid of vdroop when enabled and can help stabilize overclocks. It breaks intel spec, but its highly recommended to enable it since it will reduce the needed vcore for a stable OC. The argument for vdroop is that it's a standard and reduces voltage spikes. I have not been able to find anyone who's done any damage by enabling llc and thus disabling vdroop. In an old anandtech review from 2007 they found that it increased power consumption on an x38 asus board; a newer xbitlabs article using x58 found that it actually decreased with more threads or was otherwise the same. This guide pretty much assumes you use it, but like anything else you are taking the risk. Then again, on my board, enabling it doesn't give you any red letter warning like when you maybe tap your vdimm above 1.65.

All other settings leave at auto unless needed for stability.

*Initial steps:*

If you've played around with any settings before reset your bios to its stock options. There's probably no need to reset your CMOS, but it can't hurt; if you don't know how to reset your cmos then I suggest you learn to do so. It's unlikely that you will have to as most modern motherboards will usually have some sort of protection against bad overclocks and automatically allow you to reset the bios upon a bad boot.

Once your bios is at its stock configuration disable EIST, turbo mode, C1, and any other power saving options that may interfere with an overclock as well as any spread spectrum settings. Now, boot into windows (If you want to use the 21x multiplier then go right ahead and set it as long as you can do so without enabling eist). Open up cpuz, load up prime and see where the voltage goes. This is your approximate vid for stock. The chip may very well run under this voltage, but this is the vid that the bios is seeing.

From here we have a number of different methods we can try. I always change my bclk in my bios settings so that anything set to auto will adjust itself if need be, although you are free to use whatever windows based tools you want although beware of any problems they may cause you.

You should always set your memory to 8x or 6x depending on what you have and your uncore to 2x the memory. Leave the qpi at the lowest setting.

Set windows not to restart on a bsod (You want to know what the error was):

Windows XP and Vista Directions (Someone please confirm this is similar to the directions for Windows 7)

Finally make sure that any gpu overclocks are disabled.

*Method #1: Optimizing for max performance per watt.*

This method takes by far the most amount of time but for many its worth it in terms of its power efficiency.

Begin by going into the bios and changing your voltage to your vid and setting qpi/uncore (vtt) to 1.25 (I have raised this due to concerns about droop at 1.2) and vdimm to 1.65 (Most boards can't do this 1.66 is safe, ignore your spaz bios warnings; you are not going to explode anything, although if you do, it's not my fault. Set it to 1.64 if it helps you sleep easier. I recommend at this point to be working with either the 21x multiplier if possible in order to keep your ram as much out of the equation as possible. 20X has known problems and 19x will land you with high ram speeds quicker which will require raises in the qpi/uncore voltage sooner.

Open up real temp and run prime 95 with 8 threads and check stability for an hour at least (The more the better. I recommend overnight just to make sure all is good). Record your settings on a piece of paper or email them to yourself. Make sure to have realtemp open in order to watch your temperatures. Temperatures should not exceed 80-85 during prime. During normal use for extended periods, they should never see these kinds of temperatures. I like to keep mine below 70 for normal usage.

After its stable go into the bios and increase the bclk by 10 and repeat the process. Find the max bclk for your stock vid (or any voltage, if you'd like by lowering by smaller amounts when you find an unstable clock. This will help you know what you can run at any given voltage.

See below for known prime 95 errors and how they relate to your settings (also some settings to try for stability). Once you get to the clocks you want, I recommend running prime for at least 16-24 hours. I have in fact had errors in the 14th hour so it's good to know that you're truly stable.

See also below for optimizing your ram settings.
*
Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency*

Set your ioh and ich to 1.2, your vdimm to 1.65, your cpu pll to 1.88, and your qpi/uncore to 1.35.
For D0 users set your vcore to 1.275 and for c0/c1 users set your vcore to 1.4 Bclk to 190/191 or 210/211 and multiplier to 21 and 19 respectively. Check for prime stability. D0s should be fine, but c0/c1 still may not make it, at this point your temps may be too high if you're not on water so I suggest you start working backward in order to hit a much lower vcore or use method 3.

*Method #3: Quick and dirty vcore boosting.*

Set your ioh and ich to 1.2, your vdimm to 1.65, your cpu pll to 1.88, and your qpi/uncore to 1.35. Set Bclk to 190/191 or 210/211 and multiplier to 21 and 19 respectively.

The d0 chip usually hits 4.0 in the vcore range of 1.175 and 1.25 try those voltages until you find whats right for your chip.

The c0/c1 is a much more difficult beast with a much larger range of 1.27 to around 1.4 and up to 1.5 (Do not attempt on air unless you live somewhere really, really cold). Some may not hit 4ghz at all.

This method is more difficult as some chips may not boot until you give them the proper vcore
*
How to use prime95 to test stability:*

Open up prime95 and realtemp to check that your idles and loads. Set prime95 to whatever priority you'd like. I prefer 7 so that realtemp still updates but some people prefer 10 and will run without a temperature monitor. Either is fine, but I'm always paranoid that my cooler will somehow become unlatched spontaneously. Set windows not to restart on bluescreen by setting[insert settinsg here] so that you can catch the error (although windows will record it somewhere). Start a mixed torture test and let it run for however long, depending on if you're only doing a temporary stability test in order to raise (about 1 hour) or a true stability test (16-24 hours). Once you've passed prime95 you can run any other stability test that you want.
*
Prime 95 Errors:*

Freeze: Increase the vcore

Other errors can indicate instability with the chip if they are during small fft (increase vcore by .125) or instability with ram large ftt (Try raising the ioh and/or running memtest).

BSOD code 101: Increase the vcore. I recommend increasing by +.025 if you get a bsod

BSOD code 124: Increasese or decrease the qpi/uncore by .25. Depending on where you are in your stability tests you'll probably need to increase it. 1.375 is the max I'm comfortable with although people say 1.4+ is safe. This is for you to determine and research. Don't do anything you're not comfortable with. Intel says do not go above 1.35 so 1.375 with droop and loss is safe and not too outside specification.

It is important to note that sometimes qpi can be too high and that might cause this code. That's why it's not a good idea to just set things to 1.35 and hope for the best. If you find that increasing qpi/uncore voltage is not increasing stability, try decreasing it. Just remember of course, to keep track of your settings. I recommend not increasing, unless you have to (Don't be arbitrary about it).

D0 exclusive BSOD weird 2 letter/number codes: Treat this as a 101 and increase vcore by +.025. Update: It seems that these error codes can crop up for other reasons. Depending on where you are in the process you should take a look at your other voltages. I realize this is vague, but you may need to experiment.

If any worker fails, especially during small fft then it's cpu voltage. Bump it once or twice. If it fails during large fft then its probably memory error you can try running memtest/upping ioh. I would try running small fft at that point for a good amount of time and make sure its not the cpu voltage. If it passes 8-12 hours of small fft then work on making it pass large fft. Just remember to keep track of your settings. That's not to say that a large fft error won't be the result of cpu voltage, it's just not what I would try. Be methodical. If something allows prime to run significantly longer then keep it. Significant depends where you are in the process. If your workers fail as soon as you start and a setting change gets you through a test then I'd say its good. If you get crashes during the 8th hour, and the setting change only gets you another 5 minutes in the 8th hour, it's probably just random and not the setting.

*Using Linx:*
While linx can be used for a stability test I do not recommend it, because it's not always clear as to what the cause of the error is. A lot of people don't feel their cpu to be stable until they've done X passes of full mem in linx. Linx will raise your temperatures way beyond what you will see in any real setting and raise it even higher than prime. Thus, not everyone will be in a position to even use linx. Prime stable is stable enough for me, but it's up to you to decide. Linx will show you how hot your processor could possibly get.

*Testing Memory Stability with memtest 86+:*

Personally, I do not run memtest until I actually encounter what could be memory errors( I assume things work until proven otherwise) Begin by setting your ram timings in the bios and setting your qpi/uncore to 1.35 and your vdimm to 1.64-1.66. Do not oc your cpu. Just run your ram at its rated spec to make sure that the ram is stable and not defective. You can also check it again with an oc'ed cpu as well. If it's unstable try raising the ioh to 1.20 or higher. If you are still getting errors try each dimm one at a time and see if you need to RMA (A pain in the ass but necessary).

*Optimizing ram with memtest86+:*

Assuming your ram is stable you can either overclock, lower voltage, tighten timings, or all of the above.

1.Lowering voltage. Run memtest86 for 20 minutes, if you get errors, stay where you are. Otherwise lower the vdimm by .02 and repeat until you get an error within 20 minutes. Then run it overnight.

2.Overclocking. You may be able to run your ram faster than you thought. Loosen the timings(make them higher) and then increase bclk. You can optimize your voltage with the above number one. Depending on the ram, you may be able to overclock quite a bit or not at all. Running your ram at anything above 1066 is in fact overclocking the imc.

3. Tighteening timings. Timings should be decreased as such Assuming you begin with 9-9-9 your next step should be 9-9-8 then 9-8-8 then 8-8-8. You can also try 8-9-8 but this is going to depend on your memory. You may need to raise voltages to tighten the timings.

The usefulness of overclocking your ram is limited see the useful links sections below to see how certtain ram settings will impact your real life performance.
*
Frequently asked questions:*

Q: I can't raise my bclk over some number. How do I fix it? What's the deal?

A: Not all chips and motherboards are made the same. You can try playing around with voltage amplitude, pll, skew or pcie (pcie is probably best not raised as it can cause damage). This is a question that is better asked on a thread dedicated to a specific board. You may end up being out of luck.

Q: What are safe voltages?
A: According to intel or common knowledge the following are the safe air temperatures:

Vcore: ~1.4
qpi/uncore (VTT): 1.35
PLL: 1.88
Vdimm:~1.65 (Some will say that you are safe within .5 of your qpi/uncore allowing for a max of 1.85 on vdimm. See the link to the xtreme systems forum below on this subject for a long thread).
IOH: Less than 1.3
ICH: Less than 1.3

Q: My chip is too hot before I can reach 4 ghz. What can I do?

A: Disable hyperthreading or buy a better cooler (TRUE or megahalems recommended).

Q: But don't I want hyperthreading?

A: It's certainly nice to have a feature you paid for, but it sometimes decreases performance and it definitely causes a lot of heat. It's up to you. See this link for results of enabling hyperthreading in real life situations.

Q: How do I go past 4ghz?

A: Same way as you got there in the first place. Just keep increasing bclk. Past this point though it's up to you to do some research on your own.

Q: What is this multiplier throttling I've heard about?

A: Some boards will throttle down the 21x multiplier if the wattage becomes too high. The culprits without public fixes are the Asus p6t deluxe and vanilla (The deluxe v1 has a bios available on the xtremesystems forum which can be crossflashed onto the v2 which will fix this problem) It really only becomes a problem at high voltages with high frequencies. Other boards have ways of disabling it.

Q: Why would I want to optimize my voltages?
A: Save money on power bills and leave more wattage for other devices.

Q: My chip was stable for X amount of time and now it's not?
A: Have you added any hardware? How are your temperatures? High voltages and high temps can cause decay and make the chip require more voltage for an overclock. It may also be that your psu is starting to go or maybe your motherboard is. Do your best to troubleshoot this.

Q: My temperatures seem really high? Is X degrees ok?
A: A better question is whether or not you are ok with X degrees. How long do you plan to won this chip? What are your ambients? If your house is 40 degrees centigrade, don't expect your chip to drop below that unless you are using extreme cooling (also try to move somewhere cooler cause that's really hot or get some AC, are you trying to cook yourself?). A cpu well taken care of can last over a decade when run within spec. How long do you really think you're going to keep this chip? A rule of thumb I go by is never push a part that I can't afford to replace if I break it (I do this anyway, but its a good rule nonetheless). Your temps will always get higher than normal when stress testing so do some normal stuff to see if your temperatures are acceptable. Try backing down a bit if you are unhappy.

Q: I heard this will work or this needs to be this way?
A: Try it. This is a general guide, not a set of hard and fast rules.

Q: My computer restarted while priming; how do I find out the error?
A: If you haven't already, disable bsod restarts in windows. Sometimes, though, it decides to restart anyway.

In XP You want to find a program called Event Viewer. Directions from MS:

Quote:

# Click Start, and then click Control Panel. Click Performance and Maintenance, then click Administrative Tools, and then double-click Computer Management. Or, open the MMC containing the Event Viewer snap-in.
The errors should be under system.

In Vista from Petri:

Quote:

Open Computer Management by right-clicking the Computer icon on the start menu (or on the Desktop if you have it enabled) and select Manage. Navigate to the Event Viewer. Note: If you did not disable UAC (read my "Disable User Account Control in Windows Vista" article) then you will be prompted to consent to the action you're about to perform. Click Continue. Note: You can also open the Event Viewer by typing Event Viewer in the Search box and pressing Enter, or typing eventvwr.msc in the Run command.
You also want to look at the system log.

Also check the results.txt in your prime95 folder for a log of when it ultimately crashed and what it was doing at the time.

Q: Whats the deal with PCIE frequency? Can it help break my bclk wall?

A: Yes, but I advise caution. Raising this too much can damage things running on the pcie bus or cause them to not work. I would not raise it personally more than a few mhz. You are probably safe at 103, but I take no responsibility of course.

Q: Is there a list of BSODs and what I should do?

A: Thanks to Hammer=GOM= there is. He also provided a helpful link to software which will help you see what error code was displayed:
BSOD viewer:
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
BSOD codes:
BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)

Q: Can I PM you with questions about my system/configuration?

A: I'd rather you didn't. You will get a much quicker answer from me or somebody else if you post here or in your own thread. If you have a question chances are someone else will benefit from reading the answer. I will respond, but it puts more pressure on me to respond quicker when I may not have time.

*Voltages/settings you can try to use to increase stability:*

PLL: 1.88
IOH: 1.2+
ICH: 1.2
CPU voltage amplitude: +800mv
CPU Skew: +300ps
Command rate: change from 1n to 2n

You should really check in on your specific board as not all boards have the same settings. Be methodical in testing settings since you want to know whether something helped or hurt by itself before you combine.
*
Useful Links:
*
Intel Info on the i7
QPI/Uncore voltage (XS) (Do not take this as gospel try to stay in spec unless you feel like really pushing things)
Info on multiplier throttling (XS)
Memory Scaling on the Core I7

Feedback on this guide is appreciated.

Thanks: Burningbrave101 for help and corrections.

*Warning: Overclocking will void your cpu warranty and could break stuff so be careful. You assume all responsibility.*

Update: I have decided to make this guide applicable to the 930. Please let me know if there's anything major that needs to be changed.


----------



## Angmaar

Nice guide! +rep

Also, you could put this (the code below) in your signature so that more people see the guide.

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-4-a.html"]How to get your i7 to 4.0ghz[/URL]

[/CODE]


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angmaar* 
Nice guide! +rep

Also, you could put this (the code below) in your signature so that more people see the guide.

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-4-a.html"]How to get your i7 to 4.0ghz[/URL]

[/CODE]


Thanks for that!


----------



## Angmaar

No problem! I just used the "Insert Link" button and used the URL for this thread; then I gave the link a name.


----------



## Wadkiller

I installed my i7 last night. This is really a usefull guide & i know it's very basic, but would it be possible for you to give a brief explanation/definition of the most important settings in the bios? It's all good to know how to get the most out of your i7, but i'd atleast like to know what exactly i'm changing.

VERY usefull info none the less.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wadkiller* 
I installed my i7 last night. This is really a usefull guide & i know it's very basic, but would it be possible for you to give a brief explanation/definition of the most important settings in the bios? It's all good to know how to get the most out of your i7, but i'd atleast like to know what exactly i'm changing.

VERY usefull info none the less.

Definitely, Ill write that up later. I knew I forgot something.


----------



## chadamir

I added in some definitions, is that what you wanted wadkiller?


----------



## Wadkiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
I added in some definitions, is that what you wanted wadkiller?

Yip, exactly what i wanted. Thanks.


----------



## tofunater

Excellent guide


----------



## Wadkiller

Can someone maybe confirm that the CPU & IOH clock skew on 100ps allows a lower vcore to be used with the same oc?

I'm currently running my D0 @ 3.8GHz with a vcore of 1.225, haven't really stress tested it, ran Prime small fft's for an hour & then jammed some COD. Will stress it properly tomorrow.


----------



## fishman78

Nice Guide! Where was this when I was pulling my hair out 3 days ago trying to figure it out









+ Rep!!


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wadkiller* 
Can someone maybe confirm that the CPU & IOH clock skew on 100ps allows a lower vcore to be used with the same oc?

I'm currently running my D0 @ 3.8GHz with a vcore of 1.225, haven't really stress tested it, ran Prime small fft's for an hour & then jammed some COD. Will stress it properly tomorrow.

I dont see why it would but maybe I'll give it a shot later.

Also, I added a bit on a load line calibration (Sorry forgot this setting).

Thanks for all the positive feed back guys!


----------



## Wadkiller

Chadamir, sorry for the noob quetions, but i think as you help me you can also expand the guide a little bit.

So far i've gathered that the IOH is the NB. So when i use higher bclk's do i need to increase the IOH for stability?

I've seen some people said they try to use the same QPI/dram volts as the vcore for increased stability, is this true?

EDIT: why do some people avoid using even cpu multipliers, for example 20?

EDIT, again: Im busy priming 3.8GHz & after about 2 hours i got a P95 "124" error, but my QPI dram was @ 1.375. I'm running 200*19. Should i increase the QPI/dram volts or what?


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wadkiller* 
Chadamir, sorry for the noob quetions, but i think as you help me you can also expand the guide a little bit.

So far i've gathered that the IOH is the NB. So when i use higher bclk's do i need to increase the IOH for stability?

I've seen some people said they try to use the same QPI/dram volts as the vcore for increased stability, is this true?

EDIT: why do some people avoid using even cpu multipliers, for example 20?

EDIT, again: Im busy priming 3.8GHz & after about 2 hours i got a P95 "124" error, but my QPI dram was @ 1.375. I'm running 200*19. Should i increase the QPI/dram volts or what?

You can get a 124 error if it's too high. Start over at 1.25 and see how much voltage you need would be advice. You can try using the same but again, that's why I advise starting at a certain point and working your way up or to just try values you're sure will work. How fast is your ram? There are technical reasons why the 20x doesn't work http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=877


----------



## Wadkiller

I've got 1600MHz 3*1GB dominators, i'm running @ their specced timings & volts.


----------



## cokelight

great guide! But what if something like intel burn test or occt finds errors but doesn't give you a BSOD? What could possibly be wrong with that?


----------



## Beric

Great guide! I'll use this today when I overclock my D0 for the first time.


----------



## timisyourfriend

Real nice write up! If you can't overclock after that write up, just quit. haha


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cokelight* 
great guide! But what if something like intel burn test or occt finds errors but doesn't give you a BSOD? What could possibly be wrong with that?

I'm curious about this myself, when testing an OC with prime95 sometimes just 1 of the 8 workers will fail & everything else just keeps chugging along till I stop it.
Anyone know if it's voltage, memory or ??? (what to adjust for stability at this point)?


----------



## chadamir

If 1 of 8 workers fails, especially during small fft then it's cpu voltage. Bump it once or twice. As for the other tests, I don't know what their errors mean. Linpack/IBT/LINX all produce errors which are hard to determine. That's why I dont like them. If it fails during large fft then its probably memory error you can try running memtest/upping ioh. I would try running small fft at that point for a good amount of time and make sure its not the cpu voltage. If it passes 8-12 hours of small fft then work on making it pass large fft. Just remember to keep track of your settings.


----------



## Beric

Well, this guide worked! At 4.0 GHz. now. Still have to run Prime95 for a longer spurt, but as I have a D0, and followed every instruction to the letter, I see no reason why it should fail.


----------



## chadamir

Yay!







Gratz Beric.


----------



## Wadkiller

Chad, if you run higher bclk's but with a smaller multi would you need to increase the IOH volts? I've just ran a 15 hour small fft Prime run with no probems @ 3.8


----------



## chadamir

Congrats. How high? IOH helps to stabilize ram. Are you trying to run like 211x18 or something similar? You're going to probably max out at ~220 on that board.


----------



## Wadkiller

I've left my overclock @ 3.8, i feel it's a good balance between temps/vcore used & power. When i feel the need for some benching or just fooling around, the i'll go higher.

I'm currently @ 200*19, when i go for 4GHz it'l be 211*19. So if i had a stable 4GHz overclock with 200*20, would i need any more volts for 211*19?


----------



## chadamir

Maybe, maybe not. Some say the 20x multiplier requires more volts for a stable overclock. I think it depends on your chip and board.

One day I want to graph max stable frequency at every voltage and see if there's any sort of predictability, so that if you knew a few stable frequencies on another chip you could predict exactly where you'd need to go, but I doubt I'll have time for that for a while.

EDIT: I have added more info on prime 95 errors and disabling BSOD restarts.


----------



## totalz

I cannot find the Tj Max in i7 datasheet!! Is 100C as stated in Real Temp correct?

I'm wondering what would the absolute Tj max be.


----------



## chadamir

The TJ max is 100.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Great guide.

I keep getting a 'A Clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the
allocated time interval' BSOD, though at the time I was running at ~1.115 Vcore. Been bumping Vcore and I still get it occasionally. Has that error been attributed to any other voltage?


----------



## chadamir

whats the code? Whats your bclk?


----------



## Lord Xeb

TL;DL But I will definately look at it tomorrow. Too tired right now but from a quick glance it looks good!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
whats the code? Whats your bclk?

I forgot which one, but I think it was the x101 error. Bclk is 191, and my multi is 21. Sometimes it pops down to 20 though, which upsets me considering the TDP protection is disabled in the BIOS.

Thanks for your help. I'll note the exact code when it happens again.


----------



## Wadkiller

When running a higher Uncore & QPI what voltages would be required to get stability?


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 
I forgot which one, but I think it was the x101 error. Bclk is 191, and my multi is 21. Sometimes it pops down to 20 though, which upsets me considering the TDP protection is disabled in the BIOS.

Thanks for your help. I'll note the exact code when it happens again.

at 1.115 you are not going to hit 4ghz The best chips do it at ~1.17.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wadkiller* 
When running a higher Uncore & QPI what voltages would be required to get stability?

QPI/Uncore (vtt). QPI has little to no effect on system performance and uncore is a ***** to get stable as far as my efforts have gone.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Ok, I switched to 211x19 to avoid the throttling and the dreaded 20x200 instability.

I got it mostly stable by setting vcore to ~1.19 in the bios. CPUZ would show 1.200 idle and 1.184 under load. That's vdroop, right? I enabled LLC and now it's 1.208 idle and load. Will LLC hurt the chip at 1.208? I've heard that it can cause voltage spikes, but the vcore is still pretty low. (and I bet I can take it lower since it was almost stable at 1.184 load)


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks for the guide. I might just have to clock up my i7 now.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

I stopped reading after i read D0's are better then C0's. Biased opinions make a crappy guide


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 
Ok, I switched to 211x19 to avoid the throttling and the dreaded 20x200 instability.

I got it mostly stable by setting vcore to ~1.19 in the bios. CPUZ would show 1.200 idle and 1.184 under load. That's vdroop, right? I enabled LLC and now it's 1.208 idle and load. Will LLC hurt the chip at 1.208? I've heard that it can cause voltage spikes, but the vcore is still pretty low. (and I bet I can take it lower since it was almost stable at 1.184 load)

Unless you're doing some extreme voltages, you should be fine. I've never read about anyone frying a chip because of LLC. I think you'd hear more about it from intel or mobo manufacturers if it was an actual problem. Besides if you cut your chips life down from 10 to 5 years are you going to care?


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
I stopped reading after i read D0's are better then C0's. Biased opinions make a crappy guide









As I said, I've owned both. My d0 is much better than my c0. Sorry







Thanks for stopping by to troll though.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
I stopped reading after i read D0's are better then C0's. Biased opinions make a crappy guide









I don't think it's biased if the statement is backed by empirical evidence. D0's are newer, and have been shown to clock higher with less voltage. I would consider that "better."


----------



## aquax

Thanks for the guide

But
1- some "D0s" are worse than "C0s"

2- Not all D0's can reach 4GHz


----------



## bluebunny

great guide i got my new chip a few days ago and this guide made it a little easier getting it to 4.0 GHz.
EDIT:forgot + rep


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aquax* 
Thanks for the guide

But
1- some "D0s" are worse than "C0s"

2- Not all D0's can reach 4GHz

Ok, I'll edit the guide to say that since I know the first is true, I hadn't heard that about the second but I'll add it's just more likely but nothing is a guaranty.


----------



## Wadkiller

You know what, this guide is turning out to be great. The only way this can get better is with some pictures. The only way that can get better is with some pics of naked ladies, but then again pics of naked ladies & overclocking might be too much for some nerds to handle.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

THANKS A LOT CHADAMIR!!!!!!

i got my chip to 4Ghz easy after reading and printing out this. I was able to take my Vcore down to 1.28 in CPU from 1.32 before at 4ghz


----------



## chadamir

No problem man. My pleasure. Im happy to hear that I helped you


----------



## Patch

Very well thought out, organized, and comprehensive guide chadamir.

Excellent!

Just like with E0 and C0 E8XX's, D0 i7's are _much more_ likely to overclock higher at lower volts than C0's. But that is not absolute. Just as there are some C0 E8400's that can go sky high, there are some C0 920's that can too.

My C0 920 will blast most D0's (check sig), but the volts it needs to do so would make you wake up sweaty and scared.

One anecdote for you. Code 124 can sometimes mean too much voltage instead of too little. Many times it helps me to back off on the VTT.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Very well thought out, organized, and comprehensive guide chadamir.

Excellent!

Just like with E0 and C0 E8XX's, D0 i7's are _much more_ likely to overclock higher at lower volts than C0's. But that is not absolute. Just as there are some C0 E8400's that can go sky high, there are some C0 920's that can too.

My C0 920 will blast most D0's (check sig), but the volts it needs to do so would make you wake up sweaty and scared.

One anecdote for you. Code 124 can sometimes mean too much voltage instead of too little. Many times it helps me to back off on the VTT.

Thanks I've definitely had too much qpi/uncore and had that error. I mentioned decreasing it but I definitely should add some more detail on that.


----------



## snow cakes

is it necesary to mess with the voltage if i'm not worrying about power consumption at the moment? Will it effect stability or anything?


----------



## chavez885

I see a few butthurt C0 owners...amazing.

Nice guide bro, I will play with my settings this weekend as I'm having trouble getting the system to boot into windows with 8x memory multi (1500ish mhz).


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chavez885* 
I see a few butthurt C0 owners...amazing.

We're all going to be butthurt if the i5s really clock to 4GHz at .8v and 5ghz on air....


----------



## chadamir

Just added info about the 124 error and how you may need to decrease voltage.


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chavez885* 
I see a few butthurt C0 owners...amazing.

My butt hurts.


----------



## Interpolation

+1 for the extra mile.


----------



## chavez885

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 
We're all going to be butthurt if the i5s really clock to 4GHz at .8v and 5ghz on air....

Hell yea...lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
My butt hurts.

Didn't name any names patch haha...Impressive btw









The guy took his time to make this guide to try to help folks out and all some can say is "C0 isn't worse than D0's"


----------



## chadamir

Thanks for all the support/reps guys. I think this guide has turned into a force to be reckoned with. I'm going to pretty it up soon.


----------



## StormX2

Argg.. No mater how many of these I read.. It still seems to foreign to me. God I miss the ease of Overclocking my Opteron 165 =(

All I had to do there was downloack the DDR1 memory a bit, and up the FSB to 300 at Stock Vcore, HT at 3x, and that was it..

As nice as 4ghz would be to hit, I won't worry about that for a while. What I would really liek is someone familiar with overclocking the C0 on my same Mobo because alot of these options, ESPECIALLY MEMORY OPTIONS are completely baffling me.

Big question when choosing ram timings. And I never figure this one out..
say to set 9-9-9-24 which as I understand is quite loose but still good for Intel if 1600mhz +

When I go to the memory Settings. I see MUCH more options than 4 .. All having somewhat Similar Numbering Schemes and just blow smy mind =(


----------



## chadamir

This guide works the same for a c0. Where do you live in Jersey? I have the same board/same options. Memory timings at 9-9-9-9 at 1600 is fine.


----------



## StormX2

right in Middlesex county. Im just sayin that the Mobo has soo many memory timing related options and cannot figure out which ones I set to what lol..


----------



## Acroma

Added a link for the Core i7 4Ghz+ OC Club, Nice guide!


----------



## chavez885

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
I stopped reading after i read D0's are better then C0's. Biased opinions make a crappy guide










Quote:


Originally Posted by *StormX2* 
right in Middlesex county. Im just sayin that the Mobo has soo many memory timing related options and cannot figure out which ones I set to what lol..

PM Sent


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
This guide works the same for a c0. Where do you live in Jersey? I have the same board/same options. Memory timings at 9-9-9-9 at 1600 is fine.

yah I secretly still have my memory set at 1333 mhz because I could not make heads or tails as to what settings to use.

So I thought I would need 9-9-9-20? but your saying the last one i can set to 9??

i still need to figure out the annoying world of QPI and Memory Voltage.

This memory was free, is actually a DDR3 Dual Channel Set with XMP for 7-7-7-20 but liek 1.7 or 1.8 volts i forget. So OBVIOUSLY, I do not use XMP, because everyone says that much Voltage on the memory will kill my computer.

Not interested in that haha. I am personally a Fan of NOT raising voltages, and getting to strong stable OC's without changing much.

I need to re read through this whole thing, because I did notice when I use SpeedFan that some of the temps I do not know if I can trust. Also Voltages posted on there last i remember showed my CPU at 1.2v .

I might wait on the OC attempt for some newer Computer parts, my PSUis almost 2 years old and about time to upgrade, also fighting off my urge to buy a new GPU. I want the GTX 285 because 512bit will do wonders for me, but I would rather wait for next gen whnever that is =/

But yah, I will gladly chat with anyoen further about tweaking my memory on my board so I can get that learning process out of the way, and make it easier for me to OC the Machine later on.


----------



## chadamir

Whoops I meant 9-9-9-20 I get a little spazzy with the 9 key.

1.7 will do no harm. You just need to be within .5v of the qpi/uncore.

I'd offer to come and help you in person, but I'm in essex county (148 parkway) so it'd be a bit of a drive. If you go on AIM, I can help you there.


----------



## Korben

Nice guide I'm trying to see if I can get 4.0 stable this time I've never been able to before. I'll post back with my results. +Rep

Edit:

Was able to pass Intel Burn Test with

vcore 1.384v

Idles around 48 Celsius
Load around 85 Celsius

not sure if this is for 24/7 use.


----------



## yang88she

thanks, and bookmarked!


----------



## burningrave101

Hey great job on putting together the guide! There are a lot of users here that I'm sure will benefit.

I did notice a couple of points when scanning through it though that I thought I would clarify a little further on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
2. Not all i7s have the same quality IMC (Integrated Memory Controller). Some are more temperamental than others and will refuse to run your ram at its rated speed without a huge raise of qpi/uncore (VTT). This is not common and often it can be a sign of the quality of the ram.

It's not at all uncommon to see a requirement of higher than 1.35v VTT in order to run RAM even at it's rated speed when talking about 1866/2000Mhz memory. Some XMP profiles for the higher speed RAM even have the default VTT set at 1.6-1.7v. Most people aren't going to be able to run their memory at 2000Mhz and only 1.3-1.35v VTT. VTT voltage also affects stability in the L3 cache.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
Uncore - This is basically your northbridge speed. It should be 2x your memory speed but allows for multipliers higher than 2x as well. Stability will be greatest at 2x.

The Intel Core i7 processors are divided up into two areas one of which is called the "core" and the other is the "uncore". The Uncore is what is considered everything inside of the CPU that are not computing engines. This includes the L3 cache, the memory controllers, the PLL and the QPI interface. So while the Uncore is somewhat like the Northbridge used to be when it housed the memory controller it actually has nothing to do with the Northbridge.

Something I think needs to be taken into consideration concerning VTT voltage outside of just talking about the IMC is the L3 cache which is also running off of the VTT. The L3 cache makes up for the largest portion of the CPU die and so it's reasonable to suggest that the L3 cache on some i7 processors may need more voltage than others to reach the same clocks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
Pll - phase loop lock - Just use the settings recommended below (1.8 - 1.88 is within specification).

PLL stands for Phase-Locked Loop or Phase Lock Loop instead of phase loop lock.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
QPI/Uncore (VTT) - This voltage is the vtt although it does play a role in feeding the IMC with voltage enough to overclock your ram (Specification is that it should be less than 1.35 but you can go a tad higher.

From what I've read VTT just needs to be kept within .5v of the VDIMM setting. As I stated before some XMP memory profiles from the RAM manufactures set the VTT as high as 1.6-1.7V. I would keep it under 1.5V though if your on aircooling, especially for 24/7 use.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
Vdimm - Your ram voltage (Specification says 1.65 max but 1.66 is fine and so is a bit higher depending on your qpi/uncore voltage).

Like the VTT the VDIMM also just needs to be kept within .5v of the VTT. If you raise your VTT higher you can raise your VDIMM higher. Something to keep in mind here is that some boards have a VTT droop as much as .05v though so if you had your VTT at 1.2v and raised your memory to 1.66v+ you could possibly damage your CPU.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
PCIE frequency - Always at 100 for safety.

Some have found greater stability by slight bumps in the PCI-E frequency. You should keep it under 110Mhz though or you may run into problems with devices not liking the higher speed.


----------



## chadamir

Thanks for all that info. I'll add in some of those corrections, but some aren't necessary for people using this guide. 2000mhz ram/changing your pcie to increase bclk is only really useful for benching and it's probably not in the interest of most people who read this guide.


----------



## Anirk

I think that this might help some people, If you have a bclk wall at 220 or so set your pcie to 102 - 103 and you should be able to squeeze out a few more mhz, I was able to boot into windows at 224 x 21 but was not stable even for superpi so I went back down to 220


----------



## chadamir

Updated with some info from burningbrave101. Thanks man.


----------



## StormX2

it all still seems liek greek to me, I guess It amazes me how much I never really knew about Overclocking, yet I Have always had good success with my past overclocks. Nothing Earth shattering of course, but certainly some good stories.

So in theory, if I wanted to hit 3.6ghz, which I doubt Iwould have trouble actually doing.

I woudl set what to what =?


----------



## phospholipid

thanks for the guide. +rep


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StormX2* 
it all still seems liek greek to me, I guess It amazes me how much I never really knew about Overclocking, yet I Have always had good success with my past overclocks. Nothing Earth shattering of course, but certainly some good stories.

So in theory, if I wanted to hit 3.6ghz, which I doubt Iwould have trouble actually doing.

I woudl set what to what =?

If you want completely trouble free, just dial in the settings I recommended for 4.0 and turn down your bclk to 175x21, 180x20 or 19x190. Run prime and check for stability. You can probably set vcore to 1.23 and not have any issues if you want to down it a bit. Beyond that you'd have to be more methodical.


----------



## Shadowclock

Great job +1


----------



## chobbney

Until I read this guide, I really didn't know what I was doing. However, I changed the Vcore and Uncore voltages as recommended (as well as several other settings you mentioned like ICH core) and my PC now seems stable at 4GHz. It passed 18 hours on the Prime95 'blend' test and I'm now running the Small FFT test.

*SPEC:*
Intel i7 920, D0
Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 CPU fan
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R iX58 mobo
OCZ 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800 Platinum Triple Channel Memory Kit CL7 1.65V (7-7-7-24)
Corsair 650W TX Series PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail
Antec 900 Nine Hundred

*SETTINGS:*
CPU Clock Ratio = 20x
- Turbo = Disabled
- Multi thread = Disabled
- C1E = Disabled
- EIST = Disabled
QPI Link Speed = x36
- Uncore = x16
- Isochronous = Enabled
BCLK = 200
PCE Express = 100Mhz
Perfomance Enhance = Standard
Memory Multiplier = 8
Load Line Calibration = Enabled
CPU Vcore = 1.4
QPI/VTT (Uncore) = 1.375
IOH Core = 1.2
DRAM = 1.66
- CPU PLL = 1.88
- ICH Core 1.2

The highest load temperature I have seen is 60 degrees.

Of particular help was the advice about blue screen error codes, which advised me to up the Uncore voltage and upping the Vcore if it freezes. Hugely useful.

Easily the best guide to understanding what to do (without linking to a specific motherboard) that I have _ever_ read.

Many thanks.

I have a thread about my build here.


----------



## Wadkiller

Hey guys. So i was a bit bored last night & i got my second fan on my TRUE. So today i thought it was a great time to heck if i can get my i7 to 4GHz. I'm currently running 3.8, because it was a really easy overclock without any mayor issues or volt increases & it's a solid 24/7 oc for my suit my needs.

However after alot of struggling i can't even get my D0 stable @ 4GHz for more than 10 minutes. I keep on getting error124 with P95.

Setting's i've used:
211*19
vcore from 1.25 to 1.2875
QPI dram from 1.25625-1.3625 (one notch above 1.35)
CPU PLL - 1.88
IOH - 1.24
ICH - 1.20
Dram - 1.66
CPU voltage amplitude: +800mv
CPU Skew: +300ps

Any tips/pointers here?


----------



## chadamir

Wadkiller: What is your ram running at and whats it spec? I might also see if it's the bclk which is unstable by lowering the multiplier and seeing if you error out (Memtest86+ is also an option). Did you try 21x191?

Chobbney: Thanks glad it helped


----------



## Wadkiller

Corsair Dominators 3*1gb 1600 8/8/8/24, was ran @ 1694 @ stock timings. I'll try the lower bclk & higher multi, but i know these sticks can handle it, as the guy before me had them quite a bit higher with lower timings, but not sure what volts he used on them.


----------



## chadamir

Well Im saying try 14x211 and see if its actually the bclk and not something else.


----------



## killer625

crazy, i got mine 920 d0 to 3,2 by just increasing the BCLK and left rest on auto, and that was HUGE mistake, my vcore got increased to 1,4V LOOOL good that im catuious about OCing and i checked right after i got into windows what my voltages are. all i can say is that *AUTO SUX* another thing is that actually setting my Vcore to 0,9 @ 3,2GHz decreased my temps comparing to stock speed and auto Vcore which was 1,1 decreasing to 0,9 while idle.


----------



## JonnyMark

I just got 13 hours stable prime95 small FFT, should I run anything else to make sure the overclock is stable.

Ram is underclocked currently to find max overclock.


----------



## Wadkiller

Yeah, do the blend test aswell. I only do small fft's & blend & if it's stable on both i never get any BSODs

So one of my friends got the same batch 920 as me & told me he required 1.325 vcore & 1.35 QPI/VTT to get it stable @ 4GHz.

Batch: 3851A224

Thats pretty dissapointing, because i'm experiencing the same thing. I'm on vcore 1.3/QPI 1.3375/ cpu pll 1.9 / IOH 1.3 / ICH 1.24

I've run small fft's for 11 hours & busy with blend @ 7 & a 1/2 hours. The temps & volts are too much for my liking. I'll revert back to 3.8GHz for 24/7 use


----------



## Wadkiller

I don't know why, but ever since i finished the 4GHz testing & reverted back to my 3.8GHz i get BSOD error 124. Any idea why?







*sad panda, real sad*


----------



## chadamir

Try resetting the cmos. Maybe you changed something weird.


----------



## Wadkiller

I saved the profile, before i did 4GHz, so can't be something stupid.


----------



## u238

I'm having serious trouble reaching 4GHz as well. At 3.8 I keep getting BSOD with code 124, regardless of what VTT between 1.25-1.35 I use. Not only that, but my vcore is 1.3v or 1.27 with vdroop. The ram timings are very relaxed too. I'm about to test whether the base clock is the issue.

Edit: Did a little more testing, and 1.275 VTT appears to be the most stable. It's quite interesting that there is a voltage "sweet spot".


----------



## JonnyMark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wadkiller* 
I don't know why, but ever since i finished the 4GHz testing & reverted back to my 3.8GHz i get BSOD error 124. Any idea why?







*sad panda, real sad*

You probably know what BSOD 124 is already, but I am going to try to help.

Drop your ram voltage a tad, if that doesn't work up your vcore a tad, if that doesn't work drop your vtt one notch, if that doesn't work then do what you are supposed to do up your vtt one notch.

I am not sure if this apply's but from my experience overclocking, the only things I up volted was vcore, qpi pll, and vtt.

My settings for 4GHz.
VCORE: 1.26250
IOH/ICH I/O: 1.5 (Auto)
ICH: 1.05 (Auto)
QPI PLL: 1.15
IOH PLL: 1.8 (Auto)
CPU PLL: 1.8 (Auto)
IOH: 1.1 (Auto)
CPU VTT: 1.35
DRAM: 1.65

Report back if that works.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Mkay, I need some help here. My computer is getting BSODs once every day or two. Sometimes it's the 101 error, or it gives the "Clock interrupt not handled by secondary processor." A few times it's been something with usbport.sys. I've been bumping vcore each time, but it has not helped the problem. It passes prime95 5+ hr tests, so figuring out which voltages to mess with is a very long process.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 
Mkay, I need some help here. My computer is getting BSODs once every day or two. Sometimes it's the 101 error, or it gives the "Clock interrupt not handled by secondary processor." A few times it's been something with usbport.sys. I've been bumping vcore each time, but it has not helped the problem. It passes prime95 5+ hr tests, so figuring out which voltages to mess with is a very long process.

It is a long process and 5 hours of testing is not enough.


----------



## JonnyMark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 
Mkay, I need some help here. My computer is getting BSODs once every day or two. Sometimes it's the 101 error, or it gives the "Clock interrupt not handled by secondary processor." A few times it's been something with usbport.sys. I've been bumping vcore each time, but it has not helped the problem. It passes prime95 5+ hr tests, so figuring out which voltages to mess with is a very long process.

When testing with prime95 you need to go 12 hours+.

You should use LinX 20 passes all memory used, if that passes you should be good, don't stress yourself getting 12hours+ prime95 stable, 20pass LinX is good enough.

Give us your BIOS profile too.


----------



## sodina

im trying to get 920 stable at 4.0ghz (200 x 20)
i can get into windows at 1.18v, but even at 1.234v
its not stable (reboots after 3 hours of prime 95)

i left everything auto except for qpi (1.35), c1e and intel speed something.
should i try to mess around with other voltages?
i thought id get it stable upping only cpu voltage, then mess with
others to get the lowest cpu voltage possible.

or should i try 191 x 21?
if i go with this, i can only select 1533?mhz for my memory.
is this ok? i already ran memtest for several hours at 1600mhz

any suggestion would be helpful.

thx.


----------



## u238

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sodina* 
im trying to get 920 stable at 4.0ghz (200 x 20)
i can get into windows at 1.18v, but even at 1.234v
its not stable (reboots after 3 hours of prime 95)

i left everything auto except for qpi (1.35), c1e and intel speed something.
should i try to mess around with other voltages?
i thought id get it stable upping only cpu voltage, then mess with
others to get the lowest cpu voltage possible.

or should i try 191 x 21?
if i go with this, i can only select 1533?mhz for my memory.
is this ok? i already ran memtest for several hours at 1600mhz

any suggestion would be helpful.

thx.

Try throwing more voltage at the chip if you can keep your temperatures within reason. What batch is your 920?


----------



## chadamir

I would suggest trying 21x191 or 19x210


----------



## daphnis

One thing I've been trying to figure out through guides and other people's experience which I still can't get a straight answer on: Assuming you have a good CPU cooler (I use the Akasa Nero, which has had very positive reviews), what Max load sustained temperatures are safe when overclocking? I'd just like to get to 3.6GHz on air, but I freak when I see the temps shoot up to 85C after several minutes of Prime95. How do we know what max temps these chips can take on a sustained basis?


----------



## killer625

wow, 85C after several minutes of prime95 with aftermarket cooler ? what is ur ambient ? guess it must be VERY high or u screwed sth while mounting/applying TIM. i have my chip OCed to 3,675 with stock cooler, and prime takes it to mid 70s and max temp for linx after 20 passes is 85C.


----------



## daphnis

Ambient is normal room temp, I double-checked thermal paste application and all is well. I am new to overclocking and that result I posted is NOT having read this nice guide, so obviously I need to start over again and see what I come up with. I still would like to know 2 things:

1.) Is there a single program that 920 users should trust when measuring chip temperatures? I've tried 3 or 4 and every one reports a discrepancy from 2C~10C. Which program do we trust?

2.) If crashes, lockups or BSODs don't put a nix on one's overclocking settings, what are safe full-load temperatures that we can use to guide our overclock settings?


----------



## killer625

ad 1. i would trust core temp the most. i personaly use core temp and everst.

ad 2. since tj max is 100C, using rule of thumb max safe would be 80C, but i ve read about many ppl that had it @ 95C at full load and they re fine till now ( some even hit 100C or a little over it during night testing when they were asleep and werent monitoring the temps ), not like ur stress testing ur computer 24/7. i do hardcore gaming myself, having run 4 clients of an online game ( bots FTW ) and playing some RTS at the same time and my temp never goes above 60C.


----------



## chadamir

Whats your voltage at 3.6?


----------



## daphnis

I used a suggested setting from another user on this forum with the exact same board as I (Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R, rev. 1.0, BIOS rev. F5) and took his setting of 1.4. With that setting, I get about 58C idle temp and after a couple minutes of prime95 (4 threads, HT, Turbo, C1E and EIST all disabled) reach low 80's. Clearly, according to this information, something is wrong, but I have checked thermal paste and have excellent airflow in my case (3 fans on the back, 1 adjustable up front) and at no time is my CPU cooler stack ever even more than luke-warm to the touch. What gives?

EDIT: Let me also add that on stock settings, my idle temp is ~47C and high-load (with HT enabled) ~76C


----------



## daphnis

These are the settings I copied from another user, the only difference being the BCLK changed from 200 to 180:

CPU Clock Ratio = 20x
- Turbo = Disabled
- Multi thread = Disabled
- C1E = Disabled
- EIST = Disabled
QPI Link Speed = x36
- Uncore = x16
- Isochronous = Enabled
BCLK = 200
PCE Express = 100Mhz
Perfomance Enhance = Standard
Memory Multiplier = 8
Load Line Calibration = Enabled
CPU Vcore = 1.4
QPI/VTT (Uncore) = 1.375
IOH Core = 1.2
DRAM = 1.66
- CPU PLL = 1.88
- ICH Core 1.2


----------



## killer625

wow, what the hell ? are u insane ? 1.4Vcore for 3.6 :O looks like u pretty much dont know what ur doing. im running 3,675GHz @ 1,136 Vcore.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=639508

looking at your bios settings i would do the following:
- enable turbo mode ( it gives u 21x multi )
- bclk 172
- performance enhance ( im not sure if this is the same as on my ud4p but if you have there 3 diff settings like standard > turbo > extreme or sth ) i have the setting on turbo so u could try that.
- cpu Vcore - 1.2 for starters ( your CPU is d0 revision so u should be able to lower it more but 1,2V should be ok to start from ), if it will be stable just keep lowering it until ur not stable anymore ( i achieved 1,136 that way )
- qpi vtt - 1,25 for starters and try lowering that until ur not stable ( i am running it at 1,195V )
- IOH and ICH - leave these at stock, increase if prime95 blend test wont be stable.
- DRAM - 1.65 ( since these are stock volts for your ram ) also keep in mind that u should keep qpi vtt and DRAM at 0.4V from each other aka if ur running ur ram at 1,65 it should be at 1,25 etc.
- cpu PLL - 1.8 ( stock )
the things that i didnt mention, just leave them as they are.

hope it helps, let me know what ur at now.


----------



## Sheira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killer625* 
- performance enhance ( im not sure if this is the same as on my ud4p but if you have there 3 diff settings like standard > turbo > extreme or sth ) i have the setting on turbo so u could try that.

What is the purpose of this performance enhance? What does it do? It says it can help stability, when set on standard. Anyone figured out yet?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
Is a d0 at 1.2v at 4 ghz going to consume more power than a c0 at 3.6 and 1.32 volts? No. The d0 will use less. Power consumption at any given voltage will increase about 3-11 watts (avg 5 for every 100 mhz you increase).

My D0 at ~4.0GHz with ~1.2v consumes slightly more power than my C0 @ 3.8GHz, 1.31v.

Every chip is different. Some are leakier than others and will have higher current draw.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
QPI - Quick path interconnect - It's basically the intel equivalent of AMD's It's how the CPU and memory communicate.

QPI is how the CPU and chipset communicate. It has nothing to do with the memory.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
LLC - Load Line Calibration - This gets rid of vdroop when enabled and can help stabilize overclocks. It breaks intel spec, but its highly recommended to enable it since it will reduce the needed vcore for a stable OC.

Vdroop exists for a reason, and setting like LLC really only serve to reduce idle heat and power consumption.

With LLC enabled you will spike to voltages higher than if you simply left it off and set a higher VID.


----------



## chadamir

How did you measure power consumption?

I will fix the qpi definition.

What are the effects of these voltage spikes?


----------



## killer625

blameless seems to be wrong about LLC, with LLC on the only spikes in Vcore im getting are 0,016, while with llc off its jumping around 0.1V at least thats how it works for me.


----------



## daphnis

@killer625:

Yes, as I said, I really am not too comfortable or knowledgable with i7 (or any) overclocking, which is why I nicked some other user's settings with the same board.

I applied your suggestions and now am running at 3.6GHz idling around upper 40's and after about 10 min. of Prime95 upper 60's/low 70's. I notice that my RAM is running at 688MHz at 10-9-9-22 timings (when stock is 800MHz @ 8-8-8-24 and this MB doesn't auto-detect my RAM specs automatically). Is this right? Can I re-enable HT? What test(s) do I need to run and for how long to determine if a VCore of 1.136 is attainable and safe?


----------



## samx109

great guide but i got a problem over here.. so i passed my 16hour small ftt prime95, but i'm getting bsods on large ftts.. i tried to raise and decrease the qpi/uncore from 1.25~1.41, but it couldn't handle more than 15mins.. am i doing something wrong here? cause i'm running at 4.0ghz (21x191/190 @ 1.25625v)

vcore -1.25625v
pll -1.88v
vtt -1.33500v
dram -1.64v
ram timing - 8-8-8-24 1t 1528mhz
ioh/ich -1.2v
powersaving options -all disabled.
turbo - enabled
c1e -disabled
pcie freq -100
llc -enabled


----------



## killer625

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daphnis* 
@killer625:

Yes, as I said, I really am not too comfortable or knowledgable with i7 (or any) overclocking, which is why I nicked some other user's settings with the same board.

I applied your suggestions and now am running at 3.6GHz idling around upper 40's and after about 10 min. of Prime95 upper 60's/low 70's. I notice that my RAM is running at 688MHz at 10-9-9-22 timings (when stock is 800MHz @ 8-8-8-24 and this MB doesn't auto-detect my RAM specs automatically). Is this right? Can I re-enable HT? What test(s) do I need to run and for how long to determine if a VCore of 1.136 is attainable and safe?

congrats mate, im glad that it helped u. as for the ram, u could try different ram multiplier and change timings manualy to achieve your ram speeds ( my ram is 1066 so its fine for me ). re-enabling HT might and probably will require more voltage and also cause much more heat, so i'd leave that disabled if u dont do some long sessions of encoding/3d rendering, if u need it than just try to enable it with your current voltage and run some stress test to check if its stable, if not up your vcore a notch or two and try. when it goes to checking whether or not u can achieve 1,136 Vcore, just try to lower the vcore in bios and try to boot ( try lowering it a notch or two each 20 linx passes, when u fail to boot or fail linx than u know that u have to go back up to previous value ), if u boot run linx for 20 passes, if it passes linx than run prime95 blend test for few hours and small ffts over night just to be sure that ur system is rock solid stable.


----------



## killer625

while OCing my 920 to 4ghz today i ran into some weird problem. my rig wouldnt post with bclk higher than 180 no matter how much voltage i put into it. it was with 16x uncore and 8x dram multi, same thing with 12x uncore and 6x multi. after setting uncore to 16x and dram multi to 6x i was finally able to post. i restarted after that and took my voltages down to where im now. it might do the trick for some other ppl that are having similar issues. good luck with your OC guys.


----------



## daphnis

With the above settings, I ran 8 hours of Prime95 last night with max temp reaching 80C. I've experienced no instability with these settings so far, however when I rebooted to run several hours worth of memtest, the tests wouldn't advance past 7% no matter how I tweaked my RAM. As I mentioned, this RAM I'm using isn't correctly recognized by this board, and at stock settings requires me to manually specify RAM multiplier and correct timings (voltage as well IIRC). Any recommendations?


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samx109* 
great guide but i got a problem over here.. so i passed my 16hour small ftt prime95, but i'm getting bsods on large ftts.. i tried to raise and decrease the qpi/uncore from 1.25~1.41, but it couldn't handle more than 15mins.. am i doing something wrong here? cause i'm running at 4.0ghz (21x191/190 @ 1.25625v)

vcore -1.25625v
pll -1.88v
vtt -1.33500v
dram -1.64v
ram timing - 8-8-8-24 1t 1528mhz
ioh/ich -1.2v
powersaving options -all disabled.
turbo - enabled
c1e -disabled
pcie freq -100
llc -enabled

Have you run memtest?

@daphnis: Have you updated your bios? What do you mean it doesn't recognize it? it's not going to set the timings automatically or the voltage for you. Try one stick at a time and see if they pass memtest.


----------



## daphnis

Yes, I have the most current bios. Without custom settings, this board detects my RAM with the wrong speed, wrong timings and wrong voltage (1066, 7-7-7-16 & v1.5 respectively). I confirmed this with Gigabyte tech support. This RAM isn't officially supported.


----------



## ltulod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
My butt hurts.

try it on water please


----------



## samx109

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
Have you run memtest?

@daphnis: Have you updated your bios? What do you mean it doesn't recognize it? it's not going to set the timings automatically or the voltage for you. Try one stick at a time and see if they pass memtest.

i loaded up cd and everything but it wouldn't boot up in the boot up screen.. i don't have floppy or anything.. just cd/dvd burner. last night i tried to test large fft at 9-9-9-24 instead of 8-8-8-24, and it was a lot better than 8-8-8-24. any ideas?


----------



## r11

Excellent guide!

Here is what I got
7-7-7-20
190X21 @ 1.28
D0 Batch 3849A911

If i push the volts to 1.42 I can get 4.5 GHz

Anyway.. I love the guide and great work!


----------



## samx109

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r11* 
Excellent guide!

Here is what I got
7-7-7-20
190X21 @ 1.28
D0 Batch 3849A911

If i push the volts to 1.42 I can get 4.5 GHz

Anyway.. I love the guide and great work!

could you give me more details on your bios set up? cause i can't get mine to hit 4.0ghz complete stable.

like memory voltage and etc.


----------



## killer625

samx109 what are your bios settings, we re using same mobos so i should be able to help u. whats your problem atm ?


----------



## samx109

when i used prime95 small FFT test, it was stable for 16+ hours. but the main problem i have is that my computer is not stable on the large FFT test..(1hour stabalitiy) my ram is at 9-9-9-24, and if i drop that down to 8-8-8-24, it won't even handle 8mins of large FFT test.. another problem is that my memtest won't even boot up through cd... i tried different brands and everything, but it wouldn't do anything at the boot screen, and it'd just go directly to my windows loading screen.

what should i do?

vcore -1.25625v
pll -1.88v
vtt -1.33500v
dram -1.64v
ram timing - 8-8-8-24 1t 1528mhz
ioh/ich -1.2v
powersaving options -all disabled.
turbo - enabled
c1e -disabled
pcie freq -100
llc -enabled










here is a better resolution if you can't read the numbers.
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1...x109/spec1.jpg


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samx109* 
i loaded up cd and everything but it wouldn't boot up in the boot up screen.. i don't have floppy or anything.. just cd/dvd burner. last night i tried to test large fft at 9-9-9-24 instead of 8-8-8-24, and it was a lot better than 8-8-8-24. any ideas?

Did you burn it as a bootable? did you select to boot it from a menu? Try going into the bios and selecting your cd drive as the default boot drive. It may not default to cd boot. Also, try increasing the voltage on the ram a bit. To be honest it sounds like you may need to rma.

@Daphnis: Thats normal for a board to do that. You'll need to put in your own timings and speed.


----------



## daphnis

@chadamir:

See this post again. If I leave my board at stock settings and manually adjust the RAM to its specs. I have no problems. When I overclock with the specified settings and run prime95 for 8 hours, no problems. When I reboot and run memtest on the same config., after less than a minute it locks up at 7%.


----------



## samx109

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daphnis* 
@chadamir:

See this post again. If I leave my board at stock settings and manually adjust the RAM to its specs. I have no problems. When I overclock with the specified settings and run prime95 for 8 hours, no problems. When I reboot and run memtest on the same config., after less than a minute it locks up at 7%.

it seems like something is wrong with our memories.. i got the same ones.


----------



## daphnis

@samx109: Does your memory behave the same way with your UD4P board? There's nothing wrong with the memory (this memory is terrific) but rather the board supporting it through auto-detect.


----------



## samx109

oopsy


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This needs a bump. It helps a lot of people.


----------



## daphnis

Ditto. bump.


----------



## chadamir

You guys are sweet <3


----------



## akeedthe

is it really better to use 19x or 21x than 20x multiplier???

coz when i use the 21x...my ram speeds to chose from become either 1500~ or 1900~!!!


----------



## akeedthe

if idle temps are 53C and load temps 69C...is it safe to use my 920 D0 at 4ghz (1.2v) for 24/7 use?


----------



## chadamir

Those are some high idle. Whats your ambient? I'm not sure it wouldn't be safe, but it will decrease the life of the chip probably (But how long are you going to really keep it).


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
Those are some high idle. Whats your ambient? I'm not sure it wouldn't be safe, but it will decrease the life of the chip probably (But how long are you going to really keep it).

But idle temps are much less important than say, 90%-100% load temps, correct?

I think if the highest _indicated_ temperature on any one core, of 31c from tjmax (69c), is really accurate, and this is at 100% load, or around it, there will probably be no degradation if the particular O.C. has never bsod'd/crashed/failed rigorous and diverse stability testing.

This is what I gather from Chicken Inferno's thread about vcore and Tjmax, anyway.


----------



## killer625

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
if idle temps are 53C and load temps 69C...is it safe to use my 920 D0 at 4ghz (1.2v) for 24/7 use?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
Those are some high idle. Whats your ambient? I'm not sure it wouldn't be safe, but it will decrease the life of the chip probably (But how long are you going to really keep it).

temps of 53-69C decreasing the life of i7 ?! not gonna happen ! those temps are perfectly fine, idle temps dont matter and it wont affect the longevity of the chip at all since it runs at 1,2V. i guess that the 69C is max temp while stress testing, so for everyday use they ll be much lower.


----------



## Daveleaf

ok following guide

This is on water
I am now @ 4.1 via 195 x 21 at 1.312 according to CPUID
running prime small fft now.......temps at 70-71
uncore 1.30v
IO core 1.2v
DDR3 1.63v

I ran this at 200x20 @1.213v stable

Should I go for 200x21 ? I really want to keep the load temps 65-70


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daveleaf* 
ok following guide

This is on water
I am now @ 4.1 via 195 x 21 at 1.312 according to CPUID
running prime small fft now.......temps at 70-71
uncore 1.30v
IO core 1.2v
DDR3 1.63v

I ran this at 200x20 @1.213v stable

Should I go for 200x21 ? I really want to keep the load temps 65-70

Hyperthreading on or off?


----------



## akeedthe

guys...im running at 4ghz with idle temps of 53-55C on cores and prime 95 load temps at 75-77C...is this okay?
also NB and Sb temps are 63C and 60C when under load otherwise....60C and 58C...

am i safe?
(HT disabled)

PS-ambient temps are kinda high...what i wanna know is whether this will damage my chip or anything else?


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
guys...im running at 4ghz with idle temps of 53-55C on cores and prime 95 load temps at 75-77C...is this okay?
also NB and Sb temps are 63C and 60C when under load otherwise....60C and 58C...

am i safe?
(HT disabled)

PS-ambient temps are kinda high...what i wanna know is whether this will damage my chip or anything else?

As long as you have a perfectly stable overclock, it is almost certainly okay imho.


----------



## Daveleaf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clockadile Dundee* 
Hyperthreading on or off?

Everyting is ON

hyperthread, EIDS thingy
C1E is ON

so the volts at ret are 1.28 and kicks up to 1.31 during heavy loads.

Should hyperthread be on or off ?


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daveleaf* 
Everyting is ON

hyperthread, EIDS thingy
C1E is ON

so the volts at ret are 1.28 and kicks up to 1.31 during heavy loads.

Should hyperthread be on or off ?

Hyperthreading is for multi-threaded software (such as crysis or photoshop). You can have it on or off.

I was just asking, because H.T. increases heat, so I was wondering if that temperature was with it on or off. Temps should drop noticeably if you turn it off.


----------



## Daveleaf

Oohh ok thx. I will turn it off and give it another run at prime 95. If it drop, big thanks


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daveleaf* 
Oohh ok thx. I will turn it off and give it another run at prime 95. If it drop, big thanks

If it doesn't drop in prime 95, I would say "it's not really off", lol.


----------



## chadamir

Load temps of 71 in small fft is fine. You'll never hit that in real situations.


----------



## Kropsky

Great guide Chaimir. I need your expertise.

I am now at 3.8 on my i7 920, but have had to disable hyper threading to keep temps at 70-75 under full load in prime 95 (I game more than render so this is not an issue). My issue however, is that I have had to bring my 6 GB 1600 DDR3 corsair memory down to 1200 mhz, so it's not running at the rate it is designed to. Not sure why I have to reduce memory but I do if I want to overclock at 3.8. Temps are 74-76 c under full load (small fft). CPU voltage is 1.25. I think if I push it to 1.3 the temps will rise into the 80s; my cooler master v8 doesn't appear to be that great in keeping the cpu cool - and it is seated fine. CPU ratio is setting is 19 and bclk is at 200.

Unlike cpu, I cannot choose DRAM frequency by myself, nor can I choose UCLK frequency or QPI link data rate. Rather, the bios of my asus rampage II extreme gives me some options of frequencies to choose from. I don't know if this reduces the likeliness of a higher overclock, but I'd thought I'd tell you.

Thanks for any assistance in getting me a) either steady at 3.8 with memory at full capaity or b)4.0 with memory at full capacity!

Cheers

Will touching the UCLK frequency and QPI link data rate give me anything extra? To be honest, I would be very happy with 3.8 if I could get my memory to run at 1600 mhz.


----------



## Kropsky

Sorry for the name mispell!


----------



## Bart

Chadamir: just wanted to say thanks for the fantastic guide!







Once my 1366 adapter for my TRUE lands, I'll be putting it to good use!

Bart


----------



## chadamir

Kropsky, theres no way that board won't let you change those settings. Check your user guide and make sure you have the newest bios.


----------



## angus725

Pretty new to this forum, but since i've been looking for a good i7 920 OCing guide, this caught me eye.

look through some reviews, there isnt much difference between 4ghz and 3.6ghz (% of increase of CPU score with some benchmarks) compared from 2.6 to 3.6...

and since i'm also a newbie to OCing in general, i was wondering if i should use the e-leet utility that came with my motherboard instead of going into the bios and constantly restarting, and how much Vcore i should go up to.

btw, i have a C0 stepping.

and looking at some of these replys here, is 75C+ bad for your CPU? i also have a old pentium D 820 that i got with a HP years ago, and it runs 75C+ on load normally, and has been for years...(stock speed)


----------



## chadamir

Always do things from the bios.

Also with regard to the temperature, it's different architecture. That pentium runs hotter, but newer chips don't and are more sensitive to heat.


----------



## StormX2

I still have not got to overclocking this thing yet..

Even with so many people telling me how to overclock this. And how to get started. it like I still feel liek I have no idea what to do.

Gonna cry if I cannot figureout how to get a Clean Stable overclock with some low Voltage.


----------



## chadamir

bump.


----------



## frankzotynia10

great post. it helped a ton.


----------



## Robilar

Solid guide Chadamir.

I've moved it to sticky status.


----------



## Beric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Solid guide Chadamir.

I've moved it to sticky status.









Finally! A guide this good deserved to be.


----------



## BrainDamaG

Im looking at buying a dell adamo laptop
It has a SU9400 1.4Ghz 3mb l2 cache 800mhz
The superpi times are: 29 66 1567 1m/2m/32m
this is 2 slower than i7 920

Does this mean its exactly 2 times slower in practice?

In theory i7 is at least 10 times faster

Thanks


----------



## Synchronic

Nice guilde thanks


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
*Voltages/settings you can try to use to increase stability:*

PLL: 1.88
IOH: 1.2+
ICH: 1.2
CPU voltage amplitude: +800mv
CPU Skew: +300ps

If only I had something to say what the other 500 settings in my bios do.








Great Guide +Rep and Congrats on the sticky.


----------



## zoth

This guide was able help in hitting 4.0 stable on my 920 c0. I think all that had spread specturm disabled helped a lot.


----------



## DeathMetroll

Hello,

I was using a I7 [email protected],2(with turbo mode) with a ASUS P6T motherboard with a 2x1Go PC 10800 running very fine.

I bought a 3x2Go Trident series PC16000 kit.

My problem :

I can't run my usual overclock with the RAM set to 2000Mhz

The computer boot with :

The proc at 3,2ghz and the kit at 2000Mhz.
The kit at 1600Mhz and the proc at 4,2Ghz

Can I make the proc at 4,2Ghz AND the RAM at 2000Mhz working together ?

Thanks

PS: I set the timings to there good configuration (9 9 9 24) and the DRAM Voltage to 1.66V.


----------



## DeathMetroll

I was using a I7 [email protected],2(with turbo mode) with a ASUS P6T motherboard with a 2x1Go PC 10800 running very fine.

I bought a 3x2Go Trident series PC16000 kit.

My problem :

I can't run my usual overclock with the RAM set to 2000Mhz

The computer boot with :

The proc at 3,2ghz and the kit at 2000Mhz.
The kit at 1600Mhz and the proc at 4,2Ghz

Can I make the proc at 4,2Ghz AND the RAM at 2000Mhz working together ?

I tried with DRAM at 1.8V and QPI/DRAM at 1,45V with no resuslts.

Thanks

PS: I set the timings to there good configuration (9 9 9 24)


----------



## StormX2

Yahh.. I certianly need some help =(

I read through this again, all day, got home, and still felt lost.

I did something to my machine, and my 3d06 score went from 17000+ to 10k!!!

No idea what happend to that score but I am trying to simply break 20k.

So need help here, my target OC will be 3.6ghz -- Ram 1600 - 1866 mhz (pretty sure these can handle 1866 ~1.65 with cas 9)

Now the thing is This motherboard confuses the heck out of me.

It is the Stock version, original Deluxe Model, not V2, no updated bios or anything to that extent.

The trick here for me is that I want to overclock well without much increase to voltage, i do not like to break past recommended specification's and was not sure if I should use the Load Line Calibration or not. VDroop sounds like a horid problem to have for a stable OC.

What I need to know is the exact settings to turn off for the Asust P6T Deluxe, what settings to keep on.

What to change From Auto to What.

And for the memory, I am completely Lost.... I haev No idea what the F to set this thing to, I just completely friggin lost here =(


----------



## uberowo

Thanks a lot for this guide. Very helpful.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeathMetroll* 
Hello,

I was using a I7 [email protected],2(with turbo mode) with a ASUS P6T motherboard with a 2x1Go PC 10800 running very fine.

I bought a 3x2Go Trident series PC16000 kit.

My problem :

I can't run my usual overclock with the RAM set to 2000Mhz

The computer boot with :

The proc at 3,2ghz and the kit at 2000Mhz.
The kit at 1600Mhz and the proc at 4,2Ghz

Can I make the proc at 4,2Ghz AND the RAM at 2000Mhz working together ?

Thanks

PS: I set the timings to there good configuration (9 9 9 24) and the DRAM Voltage to 1.66V.

You should be able to do it (assuming the ram is good). Run memtest86+ for a while(few hours) on the ram at 2000 and cpu at 3.2. If all is well, I'd start your overclock over again. You may need to up the qpi/uncore or the ioh or the vdimm (past 1.66). When you run the ram at 2000 it means your uncore is at 4000 which is pretty high. You might be better off running it at 1600 with tighter timings.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StormX2* 
Yahh.. I certianly need some help =(

I read through this again, all day, got home, and still felt lost.

I did something to my machine, and my 3d06 score went from 17000+ to 10k!!!

No idea what happend to that score but I am trying to simply break 20k.

So need help here, my target OC will be 3.6ghz -- Ram 1600 - 1866 mhz (pretty sure these can handle 1866 ~1.65 with cas 9)

Now the thing is This motherboard confuses the heck out of me.

It is the Stock version, original Deluxe Model, not V2, no updated bios or anything to that extent.

The trick here for me is that I want to overclock well without much increase to voltage, i do not like to break past recommended specification's and was not sure if I should use the Load Line Calibration or not. VDroop sounds like a horid problem to have for a stable OC.

What I need to know is the exact settings to turn off for the Asust P6T Deluxe, what settings to keep on.

What to change From Auto to What.

And for the memory, I am completely Lost.... I haev No idea what the F to set this thing to, I just completely friggin lost here =(

Is it d0 or c0?

D0 disable turbo, set the multiplier to 21x for cpu, 8x for memory. Set vdimm to 1.66 ioh to 1.2 and qpi/uncore to ~1.3. Set cpu vcore to 1.30 and your bclk to 175. That will do it.

If it's c0 just bump the vcore to 1.33 for now. You shouldn't be able to fail with those settings.


----------



## StormX2

Am I to Disable ot Enable LLC for a 24/7 OC ?

It is a C0 btw, nothin special lol. I am not really looking for the super overclock either - Just something Stable and Cool.

I know I will need to replace my Fans because the fans that come with the Noctua seems pretty lame (also even with the fan spinning I still cannot tell if it is push or pull haha...

and the Big Fans that come with the HAF 932 Dont seem to be all that useful - Since My Powersupply was unable to Mount on the Bottom of the Case - I had to Take out the Big fan on top of the case to Fit the PSU in traditional spot.

My motherboard is Standard Deluxe, no V2, first release otu of the box - no Bios updates etc. Not sure if I should even bother. But as it stands doesnt seem liek I can enable 21x Multi unless I have it in Manual mode with the Turbo Options on.


----------



## shanbcn

What is recommended voltage at i7 920 d0 @ 4ghz? 1.25 is good enough?


----------



## -bl4ck-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
What is recommended voltage at i7 920 d0 @ 4ghz? 1.25 is good enough?

Most likely, give it a try and run prime95 to check stablity


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StormX2* 
Am I to Disable ot Enable LLC for a 24/7 OC ?

It is a C0 btw, nothin special lol. I am not really looking for the super overclock either - Just something Stable and Cool.

I know I will need to replace my Fans because the fans that come with the Noctua seems pretty lame (also even with the fan spinning I still cannot tell if it is push or pull haha...

and the Big Fans that come with the HAF 932 Dont seem to be all that useful - Since My Powersupply was unable to Mount on the Bottom of the Case - I had to Take out the Big fan on top of the case to Fit the PSU in traditional spot.

My motherboard is Standard Deluxe, no V2, first release otu of the box - no Bios updates etc. Not sure if I should even bother. But as it stands doesnt seem liek I can enable 21x Multi unless I have it in Manual mode with the Turbo Options on.

LLC is on 24/7. Update your bios. Quit being a chicken and play around with your settings.


----------



## chadamir

Sometimes when I'm feeling down I bump this post so people can send more love my way









Edit: Also added some stuff about llc and power consumption


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
Sometimes when I'm feeling down I bump this post so people can send more love my way









Edit: Also added some stuff about llc and power consumption

You know this is stickied right? Our threads are permanently saved in the Essentials Sticky.
::sends love::


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
LLC is on 24/7. Update your bios. Quit being a chicken and play around with your settings.

I am still learning this platform >_<

Not nearly as simple as Overclocking my Opty 165

anyway - I have been running my game for 5 days straight now with a simple joke of an overclock lol

145 x 21 and CPU-z seems to register from 1.0v to 1.2 seems to kind of hovor - though I do not seem to have any issue with this clock at the lower voltage as of yet.

I will have to get some information going - and I guess I will do the bios update


----------



## S2005

Chad, first off, awesome guide!

Second... I have an i5 on its way to me









I only want 3.2~3.4GHz on a stock CPU cooler for now. I'll get better cooling and OC further in the future.

If I set my multi to 21, and my FSB to around 155, would I have to play with the voltages at all?


----------



## shanbcn

Can't get QPI/Draam at recommended spec of 1.35 stable. now i have it @ 1.3625, it was @ 1.47 when i set it at auto. here is rest of my settings. OC is at 3.8ghz Mb is asus p6t.

Multip: 21

Bclk: 180

dram frequency: 1806MHz 9-9-9-24 (g.skill 1866 9-9-9-24)

uclk: 3616mhz

vcore @ 1.20v
vdimm @ 1.64v
cpu pll @ 1.80v
qpiv @ 1.3625v
ioh @ 1.2
ich @ 1.1
cpu amp @ +800mv

Is QPI/Draam dangerous over 1.35? How i can get it down to 1.35 stable?


----------



## chadamir

@shanbcn: Its not dangerous at 1.3625. There's droop and as far as I know no one has yet to really kill one without excessive voltage there.

@s2005: I don't really know since it's a different platform, but from what I've read, I think you should be ok. If you want to donate some hardware to me, I'd be happy to write a guide







. At the moment though, I'm saving for a wedding and trying to just get by so I won't be able to indulge myself with some unneeded hardware.

@chickeninferno: I actually didn't know I was stickied in that thread when I bumped it, but I dont think everyone always checks that thread.


----------



## S2005

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
@s2005: I don't really know since it's a different platform, but from what I've read, I think you should be ok. If you want to donate some hardware to me, I'd be happy to write a guide







. At the moment though, I'm saving for a wedding and trying to just get by so I won't be able to indulge myself with some unneeded hardware.

Your wedding? Congratulations









I actually just got married 2 months and 12 days ago








Sucks trying to get the wife's approval now... before, I could just buy PC parts whenever I wanted, now I have to ask : \\ haha


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
@shanbcn: Its not dangerous at 1.3625. There's droop and as far as I know no one has yet to really kill one without excessive voltage there.

Intel has the max for vcore for 45nm CPUs at 1.45v (1.3625v max was actually the max VID they would ever give, but not the max voltage you could give it). However, for the Core i7/i5 they acttually listed the max vcore at 1.55v. It may be a typo, but it is possible that the true max is 1.55v which is a big difference from the 1.36v people used to believe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
@chickeninferno: I actually didn't know I was stickied in that thread when I bumped it, but I dont think everyone always checks that thread.

Our threads used to be sticked to the top so bumping wouldn't even do anything at all, because they were already permanently at the top. Now that it's been condensed into the Essentials thread, it's not as visible and bumping does do something just not much more than ussual.


----------



## chadamir

Chicken, I was talking to him about qpi/uncore voltages.

That's interesting though about 1.55v being the limit, what kind of speeds does one see at that voltage.


----------



## shanbcn

What does bccode d1 stand for? Since i am not getting 124 or 101 error when runnings prime95 now.


----------



## chatch15117

Sounds like a driver issue. 9C and 8E are memory problems and that's all i've gotten besides 124 and 101.

Edit: check your NIC drivers for vista compatibility


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chatch15117* 
Sounds like a driver issue. 9C and 8E are memory problems and that's all i've gotten besides 124 and 101.

Edit: check your NIC drivers for vista compatibility

Well i updated NIC drivers, now after running prime95 1 hour i got BCCode: 1e. Well atleast it wasn't d1 again


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

max vcore is 1.55 for i7/i5s, but that is maximum of 1.55. Meaning, if your vdroop overshoots to 1.55, it is safe. if it overshoots to 1.6, it is not. (spikes)


----------



## S2005

i5 help please guys









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post7295142


----------



## StormX2

What is the best to see what Voltage everythign is running at ?

Memory and Processor etc.


----------



## fang_laluna

I tried to pump up BCLK to 191

- Clock ratio: 21x
- Intel turbo boost: enabled
- HT: enabled
- QPI clock ratio: auto
- Uncore clock ratio: auto
- Performance enhance: standard
- Memory multiplier: 8x
- Memory frequency: 1448
- Memory timing: 9-9-9-24
- Loadline calibration: enabled

- CPU Vcore: 1.35v
- QPI/Vtt Voltage: 1.355v
- IOH Core: 1.2v
- ICH Core: 1.2v
- DRAM Voltage: 1.640v
- CPU PLL: 1.88

OCCT Blue screen after 5 minutes stress test. What's wrong?


----------



## Mr HappyClam

Okay, so, i am having a tad bit of trouble. for what ever reason, my GA-EX58-UD3R will not let me surpass the 20x therefore will not let me do the 21x, and the guide said that the 20x has some know problems, so, [being that im a noob at this] i let it go, and booted up w7. i loaded prime, and realtemp, clicked some button on prime that said test, and right away, my pc temp jumped to 100c [ im using a Zalman CNPS9900LED]. so, [being the noob that i am], i quickly saw that realtemp wasnt getting any cooler, so, i stopped prime, and set everything back to the way it was setup to begin with THAT i know. lol. so, my question is, why exactly cant i go to the 21x and why did it jump temp that fast and that high?? and which method in the guide do you suggest for the biggest overclocking noob around.







thanks for the help, and great guide. My system specs are below the post and i would really appreciate any more help with this i can, because, i want the best performance from my 920. thanks everyone.


----------



## FtW 420

There is a setting in bios in the 'advanced cpu features' section (ud5 bios, ud3 might be different name?) for turbo boost tech. that should be enabled for the 21x multi (you may want to disable c1e so you can check it out without the multi dropping in windows).

As far as temperature, you will want to set the voltages yourself to overclock, auto settings tend to leave things on the high side. You can also double check the application of the TIM & installation of the heatsink, not sure how good that zalman is but you are running seriously hot, something ain't right.


----------



## DEVAST8

Hi Chadamir this is a very nice guide for the I7. I was able to get my I7 920 to 4.0 GHz on air with no problem. I was able to get it up to 4.2 with no problems but the temps were getting out of control because of the voltage increase. I plan to rectify this situation with a little water cooling love.

+1 rep for being awesome!


----------



## locc22

Hi all, my temps are really high even before overclock didn't know if real temp was correct or if Easy tune 6 is more accurate, ET gives me 28 idle and RT is 40 idle and under load using Prime95 RT hits 70 straight away surely this can't be right? I have just built the rig myself so it could be the CPU cooler (Tuniq 120 Extreme) which I'm going to try and refit but don't know if this will help any idea's are welcome. Also I tried to overclock the rig using the settings provided but it just boot loops.

My rig - I7 920 D0, Gigabyte UD5 mobo, 3Gb Corsair XMS3 (1600), Tuniq 120 Extreme CPU cooler, CoolerMaster CM Storm Sniper case.


----------



## Rhynix

Hey, i'm getting a i7 920 with a GIGABYTE UD5 motherboard. Is it alright if I just leave everything to auto, and just make it so I have a 21x190 to get 4Ghz on the CPU, and specify memory voltage, speed and timings in the BIOS?


----------



## eflyguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhynix* 
Hey, i'm getting a i7 920 with a GIGABYTE UD5 motherboard. Is it alright if I just leave everything to auto, and just make it so I have a 21x190 to get 4Ghz on the CPU, and specify memory voltage, speed and timings in the BIOS?

Have you even read the first post in this thread?


----------



## Rhynix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eflyguy* 
Have you even read the first post in this thread?

Yes


----------



## eflyguy

Guess you missed this part then:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency

Set your ioh and ich to 1.2, your vdimm to 1.65, your cpu pll to 1.88, and your qpi/uncore to 1.35.
For D0 users set your vcore to 1.275 and for c0/c1 users set your vcore to 1.4 Bclk to 190/191 or 210/211 and multiplier to 21 and 19 respectively. Check for prime stability. D0s should be fine, but c0/c1 still may not make it, at this point your temps may be too high if you're not on water so I suggest you start working backward in order to hit a much lower vcore or use method 3.


----------



## StormX2

I am so far only up to 3200mhz

I r Scare overclocking i7 So far haha


----------



## MDUK

The only multipliers for QPI link speed my BIOS gives me are: auto, x36, x44, x48, slow mode. Given that the guide suggests that I use a QPI link speed multiplier of x18, what should I do?


----------



## StormX2

sounds like Slow Mode is the x18


----------



## MDUK

That's what I thought, but when I select it the BIOS tells me it'll be running at 300Mhz (ish), which seems incredibly low.


----------



## StormX2

hmm, I have no idea, this x58 board has been buggin me out anyway - so complicated as compared to my Socket 939

I dont even care for 4ghz (maybe for a screenshot someday) but really only want a nice 24/7 of like 3.6


----------



## MDUK

Yes me too, I am aiming for 3.6 or 3.8 totally stable.


----------



## StormX2

Update yoru bios, maybe that will fix the Multi?


----------



## warlock66

I got all of my pc's hiden power to come out . I love halo and was getting my ^%$^$$$* kicked . Until i read your thread ...............now its my turn !!!!!!!!!! my set is x58 msi platinuim i7 12 gb pattriot viper ....i now run ...5032 ....max temp of 72-75 full load ...stable !!! Air cooled my own set up. nomal 42-45.....thank loads ! p.s video is gtx 260 sli .


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MDUK* 
The only multipliers for QPI link speed my BIOS gives me are: auto, x36, x44, x48, slow mode. Given that the guide suggests that I use a QPI link speed multiplier of x18, what should I do?

...x36 on your board = x18 I believe. I vaguely remember reading that the gigabyte boards showed x18 as x36 (18x2) x22 as x44 etc...(IIRC)


----------



## MDUK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StormX2* 
Update yoru bios, maybe that will fix the Multi?

First thing I did before overclocking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
...x36 on your board = x18 I believe. I vaguely remember reading that the gigabyte boards showed x18 as x36 (18x2) x22 as x44 etc...(IIRC)

Excellent! Thanks very much, this is exactly the information I was looking for


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warlock66* 
I got all of my pc's hiden power to come out . I love halo and was getting my ^%$^$$$* kicked . Until i read your thread ...............now its my turn !!!!!!!!!! my set is x58 msi platinuim i7 12 gb pattriot viper ....i now run ...5032 ....max temp of 72-75 full load ...stable !!! Air cooled my own set up. nomal 42-45.....thank loads ! p.s video is gtx 260 sli .

lol at this dude

Update your sig Rig - Stay a while - post Benchies too


----------



## Jamanious

Thanks for posting this guide, was able to help me get more out of my I7 quick and easily.


----------



## Dragonne

Thanks a lot for teh guide, it's awesome. Got my 920 to 4Ghz on first attempt (used the quick and dirty).

Prime95 balanced test (8 threads) has been running for about 9 hours now, no issues.

Temps are bit high, especially considering that I'm on water (one core peaked at 83 degrees), but I think I need to reseat my waterblock. Also, I haven't tried tweaking down any voltages yet, that should bring the temps down a bit. Oh, and I left HT enabled, so that probably explains a bit of the higher temps.

Where should I start in terms of dropping back voltages, and by how much at a time?


----------



## lucky-luk

Thank You very much for Your guide. It was very helpful and saved me lot of hours.

My rock stable setting (24h small ftt and 24h large ftt wih Prime 95 64bit

Core i7 920 @ 21x191 = 4Ghz HT on
Vcore - 1.325
Vtt - 1.88
Qpi - 1.375
Ram - 1.66
IOH - 1.2
ICH - 1.2

















Temps usually were around 83C on hottest core but in the evening with high ambient and gaming for 2h hours it jumps to 86C (of course with Prime constantly running to test stability)

Now I will try to test stability of 19x211 with the same voltage, and my question is: if system will not be stable, which voltage You suggest to rise? I was thinking about IOH, ICH and Vtt? Am I right?

Thank You all again


----------



## chadamir

You may have issues with 211 because of the high bclk but assuming theres no problem getting it to boot with that bclk at a lower multiplier, the same voltages tend to be fine (in my experience)


----------



## Gigalisk

Hey i upgraded to i7 965 in March, and looking at your post, its great that i could still learn some new stuff. Good job on that. +1 rep. Because i know the first thing i said was "3.2ghz is not enough." LOL Stats are below.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Roofus

chadamir,
I've been reading through your guide and the other guides to OC'ing. I just ordered the rig in my sig and want to OC to about 3.5Ghz. I don't think I really need to push it to 4Ghz for what I'll be doing on it.
I'm assuming I can use your basic guidelines for what I'm looking to do?
Thanks!


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roofus* 
chadamir,
I've been reading through your guide and the other guides to OC'ing. I just ordered the rig in my sig and want to OC to about 3.5Ghz. I don't think I really need to push it to 4Ghz for what I'll be doing on it.
I'm assuming I can use your basic guidelines for what I'm looking to do?
Thanks!

Depending on your batch, getting to 4ghz is fairly easy. If that is your situation, I'd suggest going for the highest clock you can get before you need substantial voltage increases. (usually ~4ghz)

(I know I'm not chadamir, just my $.02







)


----------



## Dragonne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonne* 
Thanks a lot for teh guide, it's awesome. Got my 920 to 4Ghz on first attempt (used the quick and dirty).

Prime95 balanced test (8 threads) has been running for about 9 hours now, no issues.

Temps are bit high, especially considering that I'm on water (one core peaked at 83 degrees), but I think I need to reseat my waterblock. Also, I haven't tried tweaking down any voltages yet, that should bring the temps down a bit. Oh, and I left HT enabled, so that probably explains a bit of the higher temps.

Where should I start in terms of dropping back voltages, and by how much at a time?

Any advice on this?


----------



## wsarahan

Hi guys

Can you help me?

I have an Oc stable, 4.0 no Ht with Rampage II Extreme, but i need to use a lot of vcore to get it, 1,318, and i have a D0

I just tried everything, increase cpu pll, , qpi/dram...... but no sucess, i only can be stable with this vcore and without ht, if someone could help me i`ll be very happy:

System specs and bios specs:

Core: i7 920 D0 Batch: 3851A231

Psu: Corsair 1000 Watts

Memory: Corsais Xms3 1600 XMP 9 9 9 24

2x Radeon 5870 Crossfire

Cooler Noctua nh u 12p SE

Now the bios

version 1504 (latest)

Xmp mode Oc

200x20 = 4.0

Vcore 1,318

qpi/dram 1,35

pll - auto

dram voltage 1,65

uclk 3200

Loadline - enabled

c1e - tm - speedstep - disabled

ht - off

ioh - ich - Auto

Thanks again


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wsarahan* 
Hi guys

Can you help me?

I have an Oc stable, 4.0 no Ht with Rampage II Extreme, but i need to use a lot of vcore to get it, 1,318, and i have a D0

I just tried everything, increase cpu pll, , qpi/dram...... but no sucess, i only can be stable with this vcore and without ht, if someone could help me i`ll be very happy:

System specs and bios specs:

Core: i7 920 D0 Batch: 3851A231

Psu: Corsair 1000 Watts

Memory: Corsais Xms3 1600 XMP 9 9 9 24

2x Radeon 5870 Crossfire

Cooler Noctua nh u 12p SE

Now the bios

version 1504 (latest)

Xmp mode Oc

200x20 = 4.0

Vcore 1,318

qpi/dram 1,35

pll - auto

dram voltage 1,65

uclk 3200

Loadline - enabled

c1e - tm - speedstep - disabled

ht - off

ioh - ich - Auto

Thanks again

According to what othersay, the 20x multiplier is not the best. try at 19x or 21x?


----------



## lucky-luk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucky-luk* 
Thank You very much for Your guide. It was very helpful and saved me lot of hours.

My rock stable setting (24h small ftt and 24h large ftt wih Prime 95 64bit

Core i7 920 @ 21x191 = 4Ghz HT on
Vcore - 1.325
Vtt - 1.88
Qpi - 1.375
Ram - 1.66
IOH - 1.2
ICH - 1.2

















Temps usually were around 83C on hottest core but in the evening with high ambient and gaming for 2h hours it jumps to 86C (of course with Prime constantly running to test stability)

Now I will try to test stability of 19x211 with the same voltage, and my question is: if system will not be stable, which voltage You suggest to rise? I was thinking about IOH, ICH and Vtt? Am I right?

Thank You all again

I was trying to reach stability on 19x211 with no success.
I increased the vcore, qpi, pll, ioh, ich, trying this voltages together and separately. I have tried even to decrease the qpi and there is no stability







.

Results with above voltages:

21x191 - Rock stable
20x200 - no stability
19x211 - no stability

Please guys have a look on my voltages and give me some tips?
Maybe there is someone who have 19x211 stable and can share the setup with me please?

By the way for first stability test I'm using linx because in case of instability it's "freezes" (blocking computer and I need to press reset buton) after few minutes, when i'm passed linx for 50 times then there is prime95 small ftt 24h and large ftt for 24h.

PS
Sorry for my English


----------



## Pillz Here

This guide is great. The only thing I don't really understand is the memory multipliers (6x, 8x etc.). In my bios there are no memory multipliers...for DRAM frequencies you just select the frequency you want to run your memory at (14,xx MHz for mine with a 21x cpu multiplier). Same with the UCLK which you just double the DRAM frequency so mine ends up being 29,xx MHz, can't remember the exact values.

Also my ram has an XMP profile of 1600MHz with 1.5 DRAM volts, but I can't manually set it to that option with the 21x cpu multiplier, it isn't an option. I have my DRAM bus voltage set at 1.64 but would it be alright to use the XMP profile considering it runs at a higher frequency with lower voltage or would that make my OC unstable?


----------



## vinzend

what software to read all the voltages? like qpi vtt pll etc?


----------



## eflyguy

Nothing in the OS can read all the voltages, only core related ones show up.

You can set them in BIOS, however..
..a


----------



## Stance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucky-luk* 
I was trying to reach stability on 19x211 with no success.
I increased the vcore, qpi, pll, ioh, ich, trying this voltages together and separately. I have tried even to decrease the qpi and there is no stability







.

Results with above voltages:

21x191 - Rock stable
20x200 - no stability
19x211 - no stability

Please guys have a look on my voltages and give me some tips?
Maybe there is someone who have 19x211 stable and can share the setup with me please?

By the way for first stability test I'm using linx because in case of instability it's "freezes" (blocking computer and I need to press reset buton) after few minutes, when i'm passed linx for 50 times then there is prime95 small ftt 24h and large ftt for 24h.

PS
Sorry for my English









I'm on the same boat as you, trying to reach 200+ while at 191 right now. I gave it a shot trying out alot of different voltage settings, without success. I don't quite know what the maximum recommended/specified voltages are though, so it may just be a case of having to raise them far more than I tried.

Your temps are indeed running very high with the watercooling, should check that block asap.









I replaced the stock fan on my Mugen 2 by a 120mm SilverStone FM121 the other day, and re-applied thermal paste (OCZ Freeze) using the thin line method this time. I was amazed by the results, a full 9 ÂºC down with the hottest core now maxing out at 72 ÂºC.


----------



## vinzend

hi, i put bclk 215 but my ram can't take 8x215 even tho the timings were cl9..
vdimm 1.65v .. any idea how? OCZ Platinum PC12800..
so shameful to having ram freq below 1600mhz..


----------



## Dragonne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonne* 
Any advice on this?

Well, in lieu of any responses in this thread, I had to go ahead and experiment (damn you all for making me think for myself







).

Just to refresh, I used the 'Quick and Dirty' option from the first post to get my D0 running happily at 4.0GHz (21x190). Although this ran a 24 hour torture test (balanced with 8 threads) without any sign of an error, my temps were somewhat high and this concerned me (temp peaked at about 87 degrees during the heat of the day - it's summer here in sunny South Africa), especially as I run a watercooled rig. So I wanted to figure out the best way to bring the temps down.

So, what I did was to lower the Vcore to 1.25 (from 1.275), and switch off Hyperthreading, in order to see what a difference it would make.

Wow, was that a good thing to do!! Max Load temps droppped to about 72degrees after a short run (~ 1hour). So I decided to go a bit further. Dropped to 1.23 - all was fine. Then tried 1.21, but the PC bluescreened trying to load Windows!! So back to 1.23, and ran another torture test for 8 hours. Max temp was 68!









I'm super chuffed at this stage, I reckon I could push this CPU another couple of hundred MHz with a little effort and a little more juice. But, 4GHz is plenty for me right now, that's all the power I need.

A couple of last questions though:

1. I kinda feel like I'm giving something up by not having HT enabled. Is there any real world performance difference by doing this, or am I just pining for the 8 threads that I used to see on the performance monitor?








2. From the initial 'Quick and dirty' post, are there any other voltages that I should try dropping? And if so, by how much should I decrement at a time. My mobo doesn't have the usual (for me) drop down list for voltages, you type them in manually into the BIOS, so I have no idea how much a normal 'increment' would be with each of these.

Any further ideas gratefully received


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonne* 
Well, in lieu of any responses in this thread, I had to go ahead and experiment (damn you all for making me think for myself







).

Just to refresh, I used the 'Quick and Dirty' option from the first post to get my D0 running happily at 4.0GHz (21x190). Although this ran a 24 hour torture test (balanced with 8 threads) without any sign of an error, my temps were somewhat high and this concerned me (temp peaked at about 87 degrees during the heat of the day - it's summer here in sunny South Africa), especially as I run a watercooled rig. So I wanted to figure out the best way to bring the temps down.

So, what I did was to lower the Vcore to 1.25 (from 1.275), and switch off Hyperthreading, in order to see what a difference it would make.

Wow, was that a good thing to do!! Max Load temps droppped to about 72degrees after a short run (~ 1hour). So I decided to go a bit further. Dropped to 1.23 - all was fine. Then tried 1.21, but the PC bluescreened trying to load Windows!! So back to 1.23, and ran another torture test for 8 hours. Max temp was 68!









I'm super chuffed at this stage, I reckon I could push this CPU another couple of hundred MHz with a little effort and a little more juice. But, 4GHz is plenty for me right now, that's all the power I need.

A couple of last questions though:

1. I kinda feel like I'm giving something up by not having HT enabled. Is there any real world performance difference by doing this, or am I just pining for the 8 threads that I used to see on the performance monitor?








2. From the initial 'Quick and dirty' post, are there any other voltages that I should try dropping? And if so, by how much should I decrement at a time. My mobo doesn't have the usual (for me) drop down list for voltages, you type them in manually into the BIOS, so I have no idea how much a normal 'increment' would be with each of these.

Any further ideas gratefully received









I'd just try to get stable settings for both HT on and HT off. Then you can decide if you want it on or not later and still have a stable system. With HT off you can usually get it stable with less voltage. HT does add a lot of heat.

You should also try decreasing the VTT and the IOH.
My bios has vtt in increments of +20mV, vcore +10mV, and IOH +20mV (hope this helps)


----------



## oxymorosis

Forgot to say cheers for the guide. Although upping ICH voltage seems kinda unnecessary it saved me much work.


----------



## hypertripo

Nice + rep your the best my i7 is now at 3.8 Ghz! stable


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pillz Here* 
This guide is great. The only thing I don't really understand is the memory multipliers (6x, 8x etc.). In my bios there are no memory multipliers...for DRAM frequencies you just select the frequency you want to run your memory at (14,xx MHz for mine with a 21x cpu multiplier). Same with the UCLK which you just double the DRAM frequency so mine ends up being 29,xx MHz, can't remember the exact values.

Also my ram has an XMP profile of 1600MHz with 1.5 DRAM volts, but I can't manually set it to that option with the 21x cpu multiplier, it isn't an option. I have my DRAM bus voltage set at 1.64 but would it be alright to use the XMP profile considering it runs at a higher frequency with lower voltage or would that make my OC unstable?

each board is different. some may say memory multipliers some may say the ratios.


----------



## chadamir

I added a faq about temps and added that note about ratio and multiplier. thanks fsf.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
hi, i put bclk 215 but my ram can't take 8x215 even tho the timings were cl9..
vdimm 1.65v .. any idea how? OCZ Platinum PC12800..
so shameful to having ram freq below 1600mhz..









having your ram at 1600 is fine. There's no real need for any faster. If you want optimal performance it's more about timings than about frequency. 1600 cl6 tends to be the best. It's marginal anyway. 8x 215 will give you 1720. According to reviews on that kit you should be ok at cl9 at that frequency. What is your qpi/uncore at? What about your ioh? When you say they can't take it do you mean they won't boot? http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...-review-6.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oxymorosis* 
Forgot to say cheers for the guide. Although upping ICH voltage seems kinda unnecessary it saved me much work.

It can't really hurt


----------



## lucky-luk

Finally.

Thank's to this guide I overclocked my i7 920 @ 4GHz on 211bclk x 19.

This is my setup in Asus P6T Deluxe V2:

Multiplier: 19
Bclk: 211
Vcore 1.3375
PLL 1.96
QPI: 1.4
RAM: 1.66
ICH: 1.32
IOH: 1.2
Load line calibration enabled
CPU diferential amplitude 900mV
CPU clock skew 300ps
CPU spread spectrum disabled
IOH clock skew 300ps
PCIE spread spectrum disabled

In CPU options everything is disabled except HT and Virtualization Technology.

I have turned on as well ACPI 2.0

I have tested that setup running prime95 with smallfft for 23h and playing games in last few days.

I'm attaching screen as a proof and photo of my rig to show You what kind of cooling system I'm using.

I'm very grateful for this guide and I hope my setup will be useful for someone.


----------



## setter

Firstly id like to say, great guide. Im currently running my 920 do at 3.6ghz on the following settings.

21x173 bclk
ht enabled
dram freq, 1387mhz
uclk, 2775mhz
qpi link, 6244mb t/s

vcore, 1.1825
pll, 1.8
qpi/dram, 1.21250
dram v, 1.64
all other votages on auto.

Im wondering about the ioh/ich voltages, ive heard that upping theese can aid stability, i take it i dont have to touch the ioh pcie or ich pcie voltage settings. Ive tested for stability using intel burn test (10 passes completed error free)










Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## blacklotusul

Hello Guys/ladies







... Might ask you a question about this new socket.I try to figure out the best way to move forward to this socket from my old Q9550.Is the Asus Rampage II Extreme a good Board for my new plan? Or I should stick with Gigabyte X58 UD5..Also advise me wich ram should I buy...Corsair/Kingston/som G.Skill are availablke in my country... Thanks a lot..


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr HappyClam* 
Okay, so, i am having a tad bit of trouble. for what ever reason, my GA-EX58-UD3R will not let me surpass the 20x therefore will not let me do the 21x, and the guide said that the 20x has some know problems, so, [being that im a noob at this] i let it go, and booted up w7. i loaded prime, and realtemp, clicked some button on prime that said test, and right away, my pc temp jumped to 100c [ im using a Zalman CNPS9900LED]. so, [being the noob that i am], i quickly saw that realtemp wasnt getting any cooler, so, i stopped prime, and set everything back to the way it was setup to begin with THAT i know. lol. so, my question is, why exactly cant i go to the 21x and why did it jump temp that fast and that high?? and which method in the guide do you suggest for the biggest overclocking noob around.







thanks for the help, and great guide. My system specs are below the post and i would really appreciate any more help with this i can, because, i want the best performance from my 920. thanks everyone.

If you want the x21 multi on our board, enable turbo mode, disable c1e and disable eist. This will the ex58-ud3r into "permanent" turbo mode.


----------



## Dragonne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklotusul* 
Hello Guys/ladies







... Might ask you a question about this new socket.I try to figure out the best way to move forward to this socket from my old Q9550.Is the Asus Rampage II Extreme a good Board for my new plan? Or I should stick with Gigabyte X58 UD5..Also advise me wich ram should I buy...Corsair/Kingston/som G.Skill are availablke in my country... Thanks a lot..

I have teh Rampage II Extreme, and it's a beautiful board for overclocking. Can't speak for other brands. I got it running at 4.GHz (20x200) very very easily. I used Corsair Dominator 1600MHz 7-7-7-20 RAM with it.


----------



## Starman27

So I am having difficulty OCing my 920. I get to 3.8 stable just fine with 1.2125v, 8-8-8-24 @1.66, and 181x21. Once I try to go up to 191x21 for 4 ghz, I can't get stable, even upping my voltage to 1.2875. Do I need to just keep cranking up my voltage more, I figured that would be enough of a jump, or are there other tips? Thanks a lot.

edit: Nevermind, bumped it up to 1.3v, and it's 30 minutes into Prime 95 now, seems like that fixed it.


----------



## drjbarone

I wonder why so many can't get their overclocks over 4ghz? Or is it that you feel safer with it under 4. I got mine to 4.2 with the megahalems without much difficulty. Maybe I'm going to toast my processor sooner but I think the temps are very reasonable. 36C idle with 77-78C full load with linX.

1.318 vcore
200 blck
21 multiplier
1.30 qpi/pll
1.88 pll
1.66 dram
This was all it took, 50 linx stable with 13 plus hours prime95 blend stable. Are you guys using good cooling? The megahalems is awesome. I achieved this with a push/pull setup. No water cooling what-so-ever.


----------



## Artinz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucky-luk* 
Finally.

Thank's to this guide I overclocked my i7 920 @ 4GHz on 211bclk x 19.

This is my setup in Asus P6T Deluxe V2:

Multiplier: 19
Bclk: 211
Vcore 1.3375
PLL 1.96
QPI: 1.4
RAM: 1.66
ICH: 1.32
IOH: 1.2
Load line calibration enabled
CPU diferential amplitude 900mV
CPU clock skew 300ps
CPU spread spectrum disabled
IOH clock skew 300ps
PCIE spread spectrum disabled

In CPU options everything is disabled except HT and Virtualization Technology.

I have turned on as well ACPI 2.0

I have tested that setup running prime95 with smallfft for 23h and playing games in last few days.

I'm attaching screen as a proof and photo of my rig to show You what kind of cooling system I'm using.

I'm very grateful for this guide and I hope my setup will be useful for someone

I am a total noob to overclocking, thats why someone showed me to this guide, but I still am having problems. Since they have the same mobo, could I just plug in their numbers in the BIOS, then restart and be done with it?


----------



## drjbarone

Every processor has different capabilities so you can't really do that. What his CPU needs for voltages might be too much or too little for you. Plus you don't really know if it's stable or not, or even safe. The post you copied has some high voltages as well not very efficient for his clock. It also depends on you cooler and ram what you will be able to achieve. The v8 is ok but the megahalems is the best out there for air. Also 12 gb of ram is going to be difficult to achieve a high overclock. They are never fully matched and there are more chances of having unstable ram with more ram you may need more qpi then most of us and the CPU memory controller on your chip may not handle it. You may have to underclock the ram a bit. Every CPU is different. I got to 4.2 on air with the above settings. Start with what the guide suggests. What settings are you currently using? This board is ridiculisly easy to overclock with this CPU. Tell us what your goal is and what your settings are and what equipment you plan to use.


----------



## Artinz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjbarone* 
Every processor has different capabilities so you can't really do that. What his CPU needs for voltages might be too much or too little for you. Plus you don't really know if it's stable or not, or even safe. The post you copied has some high voltages as well not very efficient for his clock. It also depends on you cooler and ram what you will be able to achieve. The v8 is ok but the megahalems is the best out there for air. Also 12 gb of ram is going to be difficult to achieve a high overclock. They are never fully matched and there are more chances of having unstable ram with more ram you may need more qpi then most of us and the CPU memory controller on your chip may not handle it. You may have to underclock the ram a bit. Every CPU is different. I got to 4.2 on air with the above settings. Start with what the guide suggests. What settings are you currently using? This board is ridiculisly easy to overclock with this CPU. Tell us what your goal is and what your settings are and what equipment you plan to use.

Well, its currently at the stock 2.66GHz, since I currently don't know how to do a CPU overclock, and all other stock settings and technologies are there. As for equipment, I'm not really sure what you mean, since you already know my PC specs. As for my goal, I really just want 3.6GHz, anything beyond that would be great, but I just want at least 3.6.


----------



## maomao

Excellent guide! I have a i7 860 and I am working on getting it stable at 4.1, I wish you had a guide like this 860. I just used your guide to overclock my friends i7 920 and hes comfortably at 4.0 now. Thanks!


----------



## Gejimayu

thanks for this guide! I was able to push my 920 to 4GHz.







The problem I have right now is its stability. I used the following settings for my D0:

bclk = 191 MHz
mult = x21
QPI = x36 (no x18, but x36 is the lowest)
PCIe = 100MHz
RAM = x8 , XMP enabled
uncore = x16

vcore = 1.35V bios (but shows 1.26v in cpu-z. why is that?)
vdimm = 1.648V
IOH =1.2V
ICH = 1.2V
VTT = 1.335V (no 1.35. Next is 1.355 which is showing a red color. is that too risky?)
CPU PLL = 1.88

I initially started prime95 and I get BSODs in 5 mins of testing. I disabled LLC and prime95 went on for an initial of 1 hr and 1 error caused a worker to stop. From the guide I should increase vcore more. I'm going to test it again tonight. Am I doing so far so good at the moment, or am I doing something wrong? Thanks!


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gejimayu* 
thanks for this guide! I was able to push my 920 to 4GHz.







The problem I have right now is its stability. I used the following settings for my D0:

bclk = 191 MHz
mult = x21
QPI = x36 (no x18, but x36 is the lowest)
PCIe = 100MHz
RAM = x8 , XMP enabled
uncore = x16

vcore = 1.35V bios (but shows 1.26v in cpu-z. why is that?)
vdimm = 1.648V
IOH =1.2V
ICH = 1.2V
VTT = 1.335V (no 1.35. Next is 1.355 which is showing a red color. is that too risky?)
CPU PLL = 1.88

I initially started prime95 and I get BSODs in 5 mins of testing. I disabled LLC and prime95 went on for an initial of 1 hr and 1 error caused a worker to stop. From the guide I should increase vcore more. I'm going to test it again tonight. Am I doing so far so good at the moment, or am I doing something wrong? Thanks!

Looks like you're doing great. Only things I'd suggest is eventually if you're feeling adventurous try decreasing the PLL and IOH and adding CPU skew. Depending on your chip you should be able to get stable at lower voltages.


----------



## Pching

Quote:

EIST - Enhanced intel speedstep technology - It's a power saving tech that should be disabled while testing overclocking stability. This should be disabled while finding your OC, but can be enabled after you are stable (Disable if you have stability issues).

C1E - Another intel power saving technology. Disable while overclocking, enable afterwards.

Anything Spread Spectrum - Disable it.
Fore the eist you said that u can enable it after u done oc does that go with the c1e and the anythign spread spectrum too??


----------



## Gejimayu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Looks like you're doing great. Only things I'd suggest is eventually if you're feeling adventurous try decreasing the PLL and IOH and adding CPU skew. Depending on your chip you should be able to get stable at lower voltages.

Thanks!







I'm running prime95 for 8hrs now, no errors so far. I think the reason i get bsods with vcore less than 1.35v may be because of the qpi (?) The guide says i should set it to x18 but the minimum I have is x36. So maybe I need to up vcore a lot to compensate, is my assessment correct? Sorry for asking. I'm new to overclocking that's why I need to understand more about how the voltages work.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gejimayu* 
Thanks!







I'm running prime95 for 8hrs now, no errors so far. I think the reason i get bsods with vcore less than 1.35v may be because of the qpi (?) The guide says i should set it to x18 but the minimum I have is x36. So maybe I need to up vcore a lot to compensate, is my assessment correct? Sorry for asking. I'm new to overclocking that's why I need to understand more about how the voltages work.









I believe Gigabyte boards show x36 instead of x18, but it is the same as x18 on other boards. (18 * 2 = 36)


----------



## rchads89

Does anyone use intelburntest here instead of prime 95?


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pching* 
Fore the eist you said that u can enable it after u done oc does that go with the c1e and the anythign spread spectrum too??

Yes. You have to enable EIST to use C1E anyway. I have EIST, C1E and halt states C2-C7 enabled in my bios. CPU clocks between 1200mhz and 4200mhz quite happily.


----------



## Pching

Quote:

Yes. You have to enable EIST to use C1E anyway. I have EIST, C1E and halt states C2-C7 enabled in my bios. CPU clocks between 1200mhz and 4200mhz quite happily.
thx +rep


----------



## Gejimayu

I was finally able to get my system stable. This is as far as I can push my current system, given that I also have 31 deg C ambients (need to turn the A/C at certain times)







I left intel burn test overnight and am happy system was able to endure


































Here are the settings I did:
bclk = 191 MHz
mult = x21
QPI = x36 (no x18, but x36 is the lowest)
PCIe = 100MHz
RAM = x8 , XMP enabled
uncore = x16

vcore = 1.38175, LLC off (PC health status is showing 1.344V which is also the same with HW monitor) 
vdimm = 1.65V (profile 1, so i left it in auto)
IOH =1.2V
ICH = 1.2V
VTT = 1.35 (profile 1, so I left it in auto)
CPU PLL = 1.88

When I tried to use the settings below to try to improve my vcore, my system looped in power on without posting. Any ideas what was the cause?

CPU voltage amplitude: +800mv
CPU Skew: +300ps


----------



## rchads89

having problems getting my i7 cpu stable .... i want to get to 4GHz with no more than 1.3 vcore .... as of yet i have tried 1.28vcore which it did lynx test to 10 on real-time stable but within 3m's on the 50 times run it showed up an error.....

I have tried these settings

CPU RATIO SETTINGS 19.0 / 21.0
BCLK FREQUENCY 211 / 191

CPU VOLTAGE 1.25 / 1.26 / 1.28
QPI / DRAM CORE VOLTAGE 1.35
IOH VOLTAGE 1.20 / 1.1
ICH VOLTAGE 1.20 / 1.1
DRAM BW VOLTAGE 1.66

I have tried all of these to 4.0Ghz and to 4.2 on 1.35 vcore not got it stable yet really annoying me. can anyone who has this board P6TD Deluxe not v2 as this is the newer one....give me some tips on how to get it stable .... because right now its not possible and its annoying the hell out of me ....

Also with everything on default in bios on startup my ram only shows 1066MHz why is this? Should it not be 1600MHz?

Would a upate on bios help any of this?


----------



## drjbarone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


having problems getting my i7 cpu stable .... i want to get to 4GHz with no more than 1.3 vcore .... as of yet i have tried 1.28vcore which it did lynx test to 10 on real-time stable but within 3m's on the 50 times run it showed up an error.....

I have tried these settings

CPU RATIO SETTINGS 19.0 / 21.0
BCLK FREQUENCY 211 / 191

CPU VOLTAGE 1.25 / 1.26 / 1.28
QPI / DRAM CORE VOLTAGE 1.35
IOH VOLTAGE 1.20 / 1.1
ICH VOLTAGE 1.20 / 1.1
DRAM BW VOLTAGE 1.66

I have tried all of these to 4.0Ghz and to 4.2 on 1.35 vcore not got it stable yet really annoying me. can anyone who has this board P6TD Deluxe not v2 as this is the newer one....give me some tips on how to get it stable .... because right now its not possible and its annoying the hell out of me ....

Also with everything on default in bios on startup my ram only shows 1066MHz why is this? Should it not be 1600MHz?

Would a upate on bios help any of this?


Update the bios, then get rid of your ioh and ich return them to default. reduce your qpi to 1.30v the processor does not like high qpi. Corsair has a link in the forums which tests your ram and thats the setting. use 21/200 to get 4.2ghz, cpu vcore 1.318v and you should be good. manually put the ram frequency to 1603. Lastly put the pll to 1.88v.


----------



## drjbarone

][/URL]


----------



## zootielolo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
having problems getting my i7 cpu stable .... i want to get to 4GHz with no more than 1.3 vcore .... as of yet i have tried 1.28vcore which it did lynx test to 10 on real-time stable but within 3m's on the 50 times run it showed up an error.....

I have tried these settings

CPU RATIO SETTINGS 19.0 / 21.0
BCLK FREQUENCY 211 / 191

CPU VOLTAGE 1.25 / 1.26 / 1.28
QPI / DRAM CORE VOLTAGE 1.35
IOH VOLTAGE 1.20 / 1.1
ICH VOLTAGE 1.20 / 1.1
DRAM BW VOLTAGE 1.66

I have tried all of these to 4.0Ghz and to 4.2 on 1.35 vcore not got it stable yet really annoying me. can anyone who has this board P6TD Deluxe not v2 as this is the newer one....give me some tips on how to get it stable .... because right now its not possible and its annoying the hell out of me ....

Also with everything on default in bios on startup my ram only shows 1066MHz why is this? Should it not be 1600MHz?

Would a upate on bios help any of this?

Agreed, 1.35 for VTT (QPI) is way too high for the speed and vcore your at. Either use auto or reduce your QPI to around 1.2 and slowly increase it only if you get 00124 BSOD's or have increased your vcore numerous times to no effect. IOH should not be that high but i dont think it is causing you to be unstable; I use 1.18 IOH at 4.4 GHZ


----------



## rchads89

Cheers for your help i will try these settings now ...

I use linx to test if its stable ... what priority class shall i use high or real-time and shall i run it 20 times that ok?


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjbarone*


Update the bios, then get rid of your ioh and ich return them to default. reduce your qpi to 1.30v the processor does not like high qpi. Corsair has a link in the forums which tests your ram and thats the setting. use 21/200 to get 4.2ghz, cpu vcore 1.318v and you should be good. manually put the ram frequency to 1603. Lastly put the pll to 1.88v.


i got bsod with those settings .... still not updated bios as i cant install the updater tool correctly wont let me install it









Do i still need to leave my DRAM BW VOLTAGE @ 1.66 anyone??? Or is it ok on auto?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Posting in here to say, thanks for making this and to bookmark for later


----------



## YouWin

I might need some help









I've tried

Quote:



Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency

Set your ioh and ich to 1.2, your vdimm to 1.65, your cpu pll to 1.88, and your qpi/uncore to 1.35.
For D0 users set your vcore to 1.275 and for c0/c1 users set your vcore to 1.4 Bclk to 190/191 or 210/211 and multiplier to 21 and 19 respectively. Check for prime stability. D0s should be fine, but c0/c1 still may not make it, at this point your temps may be too high if you're not on water so I suggest you start working backward in order to hit a much lower vcore or use method 3.


My i7 is a c0 and when I try to boot it loops and I can't get into windows? What should I do?

These are my settings

EVGA VDroop Control : With VDroop
CPU VCore : 1.33125V
CPU VTT Voltage : Auto +0mv
CPU PLL Vcore : 1.875V
DIMM Voltage : 1.650V
DIMM DQ Vref : +0mv
QPI PLL VCore : 1.350V
IOH VCore : 1.200V
IOH / ICH I/O Voltage : Auto
ICH VCore : 1.200V
PWM Frequency : 800Khz


----------



## rchads89

damn was soooo close ....

just got 17/20 on intel burn test then it BSOD









My settings were :

Intel burn test set to 20times on stress level High ( that good enough ) ??????

Right the bios side of things :

multi to 21
bclk to 211
vcore 1.3500
ioh 1.10
ich 1.10
cpu pll voltage 1.88 
qpi dram core 1.30
dram bus voltage 1.66

What can i do to make this stable now? I would idealy like to lower the vcore ... Is there other settings or anyone that can help me get this stable because this is as close as i have got to get it stable









PLEASE P6T USERS i have the new P6TD Deluxe which could be alot different dont forget!









Cheers


----------



## mtbmike777

lol i smashed 4ghz in 10 mins on my chip, currently stable @4.2 and been playing around and got it up to 4.4 needs further testing, 4.6 with regular issues and alot more testing


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

thanks for the good reading


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
lol i smashed 4ghz in 10 mins on my chip, currently stable @4.2 and been playing around and got it up to 4.4 needs further testing, 4.6 with regular issues and alot more testing

care to help me


----------



## rchads89

i think i have sorted it









Does this mean i am stable?


----------



## YouWin

If my i7 can run 20 runs of linX is it stable? I have it clocked @ 4.2 ghz and it froze @ 18/20 runs









Finally I've got through 20 runs of linX. I've settled for 4ghz. It shows in Cpu-z 4ghz but when I look at Computer Properties it says 3.8? Is this normal?


----------



## chadamir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YouWin*


I might need some help









I've tried

My i7 is a c0 and when I try to boot it loops and I can't get into windows? What should I do?

These are my settings

EVGA VDroop Control : With VDroop
CPU VCore : 1.33125V
CPU VTT Voltage : Auto +0mv
CPU PLL Vcore : 1.875V
DIMM Voltage : 1.650V
DIMM DQ Vref : +0mv
QPI PLL VCore : 1.350V
IOH VCore : 1.200V
IOH / ICH I/O Voltage : Auto
ICH VCore : 1.200V
PWM Frequency : 800Khz


assuming youre trying for 4.0 ghz you need more vcore and turn off vdroop.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YouWin*


If my i7 can run 20 runs of linX is it stable? I have it clocked @ 4.2 ghz and it froze @ 18/20 runs









Finally I've got through 20 runs of linX. I've settled for 4ghz. It shows in Cpu-z 4ghz but when I look at Computer Properties it says 3.8? Is this normal?


It would be lynx stable assuming you're using full memory. Lynx puts more stress than any other program though. CPU-z is correct.


----------



## YouWin

I ran linX again but this time with all my memory. It survived 9/20 runs but then gave me an error. The error didnt really specify anything. What should I do?

EVGA VDroop Control : Without VDroop
CPU VCore : 1.4V
CPU VTT Voltage : +300mv
CPU PLL Vcore : 1.9V
DIMM Voltage : 1.625V
DIMM DQ Vref : +0mv
QPI PLL VCore : 1.325V
IOH VCore : 1.375V
IOH / ICH I/O Voltage : 1.625V
ICH VCore : 1.250V
PWM Frequency : 933Khz


----------



## greydor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YouWin*


I ran linX again but this time with all my memory. It survived 9/20 runs but then gave me an error. The error didnt really specify anything. What should I do?

EVGA VDroop Control : Without VDroop
CPU VCore : 1.4V
CPU VTT Voltage : +300mv
CPU PLL Vcore : 1.9V
DIMM Voltage : 1.625V
DIMM DQ Vref : +0mv
QPI PLL VCore : 1.325V
IOH VCore : 1.375V
IOH / ICH I/O Voltage : 1.625V
ICH VCore : 1.250V
PWM Frequency : 933Khz


I have a quick suggestion. Run OCCT for 1 hour auto before running anymore tests. It's not the most thorough benchmark, but OCCT is great for finding out immediately if you have issues.


----------



## tavirosu

i7 920 D0 batch B on Asus P6T Deluxe with 3x1 GB Mushkin 1600 Mhz CL7. At 1.2V I can run stable until 165x21, at 180x21the vcore is at 1.25-1.275 stable but for 191x21 I needed to pump the voltage to about 1.32V. Any ideea why is that? Also I have experienced problems with my grafic card when I am at 4 Ghz OC, as it games it just freezes randomly. At stock CPU i dont get that problem. Any ideea on whats wrong, or tipps on what to improve?

ps: on and im on water cooling, good setup even on 1.3+V temps in Prime95 were at 65-68 degress with 25 degrees in the room.


----------



## YouWin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*


I have a quick suggestion. Run OCCT for 1 hour auto before running anymore tests. It's not the most thorough benchmark, but OCCT is great for finding out immediately if you have issues.


Okay I ran OCCT For an hour and the results say no errors. What could be the problem? Should I run prime95 and for how long?


----------



## Dapman02

This thread is getting me really excited about my i7 build coming up


----------



## phaseshift

when you say ioh and ich do you mean each individual or the settings in bios that says ioh/ich i/o voltage?


----------



## bluebunny

this a little off topic but like the avatar dapman


----------



## NCspecV81

interesting. I never get bsod's anymore. It's usually colored like a greenish blue, red, black, and I've even seen multi-colored pin striping.


----------



## squall325

a question in OCing i7s. Can I OC my chip to 4.0 Ghz with a Xigmatek DK? HT off? HT on? or what do you think is the max OC i could get with a Xigmatek DK, only using the stock thermal paste with the DK.


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squall325* 
a question in OCing i7s. Can I OC my chip to 4.0 Ghz with a Xigmatek DK? HT off? HT on? or what do you think is the max OC i could get with a Xigmatek DK, only using the stock thermal paste with the DK.

Short answer: yes.

Long[er] answer: The heatsink isn't really like a limiting factor to a max overclock, since a lot of is based on the chip itself as well as the motherboard to some extent. It's not like if you upgraded to a megahalems you will automatically get a 200mhz boost.

EDIT: Though I would not use the stock thermal paste.


----------



## squall325

the hsf is a limiting factor actually if you consider that without a good HSF temps would raise above allowable temperatures. In a way I'm asking if the Xiggy DK can handle the temps and keep it to allowable temps (according to intel site 67.9C) with HT on or HT off? But I guess HT on would be impossible for the DK tho since I've heard it really generates a lot of heat when its on.


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squall325* 
the hsf is a limiting factor actually if you consider that without a good HSF temps would raise above allowable temperatures. In a way I'm asking if the Xiggy DK can handle the temps and keep it to allowable temps (according to intel site 67.9C) with HT on or HT off? But I guess HT on would be impossible for the DK tho since I've heard it really generates a lot of heat when its on.

I think you'll be able to hit 4.0 with HT on with the DK, it's a D0, and pretty sure intel has refined the process by now.







. Good luck.


----------



## squall325

lets just hope for it. i'll be getting my i7 rig by first week january. Currently still selling my rig to pieces tho I've ordered my i7 parts and will be delivered on January.


----------



## drjoey1500

Yea, it depends on your chip too. It should be able to handle 4.0 HT on (or even higher) as long as your chip doesn't need a ton of voltage. Once you get a lot of vcore and vtt going through your chip temps will start getting high, especially with HT.


----------



## D0Z3R

reading your post has given me the courage to give it a go







so i have ordered (upon advisment ^^)

*Intel Core i7 920 D0 Stepping (SLBEJ) 2.66Ghz
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 Intel X58
OCZ Gold 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 2000MHz PC3-16000C10 Low-Voltage
Coolit Systems Domino A.L.C Watercooling System *

i know i have read issues with the Coolit - but a friend has his running @ 4GHz stable







so its worth a shot







- if theres any advise please reply - thanks


----------



## Darkshadow74

Ok i am finally getting my head around all this OC of the i7. But i am still alittle be scared I am setting myself to high on stuff. So is my CPU VTT for a 1720mhz ram, 4.5ghz cpu set at +325-+350 to high? I am trying to understand how to tell what +300 is in volts but anyways. I want to make sure I am not going to burn something up or anything. I am on WC for the CPU, NB,SB, Mosf. anyways. I want to thank everyone that has helped me out to get to this point.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Hi all first post so i hope it's correct posted








Recently a built a new i7 system with plans to OC it and now thanks to chadamir great OC guide I managed it.
However I'm having problems stabilizing my system CPU is 'stable' temps are fine (>75 in OCCT), however once room ambient temps go over 30 degrees i get a Bsod 124 error while running Blend test for a few hours how ever i can run blend test 18h np if my room is >25 degrees.

1. Should i increase qpi/vtt. currently at 1.38?
2. Or is the system stable enough and i shouldn't worry?
3. increase Vdimm currently at 1.66?
I have tried loosen timing however that seems to reduces stability.
The ram is G-skill Trident 2000mhz running at 8-8-8-24 1810Mhz
O and it also has completed 1200% of HCI memtest and 8x memtest86+ no errors.


----------



## chadamir

@kaiser: Need more info on your system. Sometimes 124 can mean that qpi is too high. Also you might try running it at the 8x multiplier on the ram until you have it stable rather than loosening timings.

@darkshadow: I believe +300 refers to that much over standard. if standard is 1.1 it would be 1.4. if it's 1.2 then it would be 1.5. Since you're cooling you should probably be ok, but I dont know for sure. They would probably know on the evga forums.

@D0zer: You can try it, I hear the corsair h50 is slightly better. People like them, mine didn't work as expected and staid on my floor until it leaked haha


----------



## Gejimayu

Hi Guys, I need you expert advise regarding LLC (Load Line Calibration.) The understanding I have about Anandtech's study of LLC is that vcore can't keep up at the exact same time as the loading, thus the argument about the vdroop being enabled. I did an OCCT test for 10 hours to try to understand it and here's what I've got (image below.) with LLC off, we can see that vcore adjusts to its idle value first *before* the cpu loading shifts to idle, and not the other way around. The chart is contradicting my understanding of Anandtech's study about LLC. Can anyone help me with this clarification?










Anandtech analysis of vdroop:

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...spx?i=3184&p=5


----------



## bluebunny

you need a mutimeter to pick up what he saw.
its momentarily that the vcore spikes. so far no software can detect it but like i said a mutimeter should. but you would have to watch carefully because its only momentarily


----------



## USAFFCC

you are my hero.
Im gonna start ocing mine tomorrow!


----------



## StormX2

i am still being an idiot about overclocking mine

so far I have been very baby stepish about it..


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:

@kaiser: Need more info on your system. Sometimes 124 can mean that qpi is too high. Also you might try running it at the 8x multiplier on the ram until you have it stable rather than loosening timings.
I guess the question that I'm asking is most overclocked systems if stress tested at high ambient temps would be 'unstable'? correct? So what Ambient temps should a 'stable' oc be able to handle and is my system far to unstable if it can only survive stress test while the Ambient temp was under ~27 degrees?

O and it is stable when running with a multiplier of 8 this is simple the pursuit of perfection







and no it becomes far more unstable when I reduce the QPI.

would increasing any other volts help stability in this case?

Thanks for the reply!
My ram is G-skill Trident 2000mhz running at 8-8-8-24 1810Mhz

qpi 1.38
vcore 1.18
Vdimm -1.66
IOH - 1.10 (stock)
ICH -1.10 (stock)
HT- OFF
Turbo Mode -OFF

Any suggestions or opinions would be highly appreciated


----------



## cRaZyEddie187

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall325*


the hsf is a limiting factor actually if you consider that without a good HSF temps would raise above allowable temperatures. In a way I'm asking if the Xiggy DK can handle the temps and keep it to allowable temps (according to intel site 67.9C) with HT on or HT off? But I guess HT on would be impossible for the DK tho since I've heard it really generates a lot of heat when its on.


I can tell you that 4.0 with HT off is no problem.. as long as HT stays off cuz the temps go soaring!!! Im working on 4.2. It requires me to feed it 1.38ish volts though so while 4.0 only needs 1.35v. for 24/7 stability


----------



## bigboistatus

okay im new to this overclocking stuff right now im running prime 95 on the small fft or wat ever its called and my temps are sitting around 85 85 78 81? that normal for them to be that high?


----------



## AC_Smoothie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigboistatus*


okay im new to this overclocking stuff right now im running prime 95 on the small fft or wat ever its called and my temps are sitting around 85 85 78 81? that normal for them to be that high?


Absolutely not, those are way too high, they should get over 70-75 on load to be fine. What's your current Vcore?


----------



## bigboistatus

my current vcore is 1.2750v
vdimm 1.66v
qpi/uncore is 1.250v

i alos might thing is the cpu cooler i might have used to much compound, and im pritty sure it would effect me if i did use to mucjh


----------



## AC_Smoothie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigboistatus*


my current vcore is 1.2750v
vdimm 1.66v
qpi/uncore is 1.250v

i alos might thing is the cpu cooler i might have used to much compound, and im pritty sure it would effect me if i did use to mucjh


It might be your fan speeds, what is your RPM when you run Prime95, use SpeedFan utility to check.


----------



## bigboistatus

1845 rpm

what i think im going to do is once i get everything stable im going to take the cooler off and clean it off and reapply the compound


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigboistatus*


1845 rpm

what i think im going to do is once i get everything stable im going to take the cooler off and clean it off and reapply the compound


Good idea, that seems a little hot for your voltage. Just out of curiosity, what speed are you at?

That is a little high, that is basically the max your temps should be at. I'd try to keep them under 80.


----------



## bigboistatus

my computer is running at 4013MHz 4.0Gbz

my vcore is at 1.30 now had to bring it up small ftt bsoded on me after 1/2hr.
im pritty sure its etther i put to much compound down on the cpu or i need the other fan i bought on the push/pull. any good fan controllers you guys would recomend money is no issue for me ether. and when i do clean of my compound what way should i apply it back?

right now my temps are 87 87 83 83 should i back to default and redo my compound and cpu cooler and then go back to testing?

atm i brought it down to 82 82 79 78 accourding to real temp using a desk fan to blow into case for now lol while i try to stable things down


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigboistatus*


my computer is running at 4013MHz 4.0Gbz

my vcore is at 1.30 now had to bring it up small ftt bsoded on me after 1/2hr.
im pritty sure its etther i put to much compound down on the cpu or i need the other fan i bought on the push/pull. any good fan controllers you guys would recomend money is no issue for me ether. and when i do clean of my compound what way should i apply it back?

right now my temps are 87 87 83 83 should i back to default and redo my compound and cpu cooler and then go back to testing?

atm i brought it down to 82 82 79 78 accourding to real temp using a desk fan to blow into case for now lol while i try to stable things down


How's your case's airflow? Do you have several fans in the case? I'd try reseating the heatsink. It depends on the TIM you're using as well, but usually its a rice size drop of TIM in the middle of the IHS (there are other ways too).

I have a sunbeam rheobus extreme.


----------



## bigboistatus

yea im using artic silver 5, i got 4 fans in my case 1 on top pushing air out 1 on the back pushing air out 1 on cpu pushing to the back and 1 in front pushing air in i also have 1 on the side of the case but i dont have the side put on atm

i have and extra fan scythe sflex sittin in its package but im waiting for my cpu fan clips to come so i can do push/pull on it.

im thinking of getting more sflex and installing 1 on the bottom and another 1 on the top

yea it must be the compound i put to much so rice size bit is enought im using mugen 2 and thanks for the help guys


----------



## bigboistatus

need help with ram i want to run my cpu at 4ghz but i want to run my ram at 1860mhz how can i do this?

so to do this im guessing i run my bclk at 185 and i run my multiplyer at x21 (but it shows up as x22?) then i run my memory multiplyer by x10 to get a speed of 1852 right?


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigboistatus* 
need help with ram i want to run my cpu at 4ghz but i want to run my ram at 1860mhz how can i do this?

so to do this im guessing i run my bclk at 185 and i run my multiplyer at x21 (but it shows up as x22?) then i run my memory multiplyer by x10 to get a speed of 1852 right?

Yes, you'll also have to turn up your uncore multi as well to keep it 2x memory. It's said to give better stability with uncore at twice the speed of memory.


----------



## bigboistatus

this rookie has givin up lol im just going to stay at 3.8GHz with stock setting on ram for now


----------



## vdx098

thanks for the guide.


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigboistatus* 
this rookie has givin up lol im just going to stay at 3.8GHz with stock setting on ram for now

The i7 will rape anything at 3.8ghz.


----------



## fafner

I highly recommend a fan controller to anyone overclocking on air alone. I get a silent box at 4.0 on my D0 920. The key is having as many fans as you can with all on a controller..including the CPU fan.

fafner


----------



## Gnomaana

Great guide. Got me to 3.73 easily. I think I'm going to leave it at this for a bit since my temps are now pushing what I consider my ceiling (74ish under load) so I have a couple questions.

After I do a day or so burn with Prime95, if I'm still stable, what settings do most people turn back on? The ones I'm curious about are EIST, Turbo, etc. I'm not sure which of those are turned off just to push the machine during testing to insure stability and which ones are turned off to be left off after the OC.

Thanks,

+rep btw.


----------



## Coldharbour

Turbo jumps your CPU speed I am not sure by how much maybe by 200mhz? My bclk is at 200 so I am running at 4000mhz but I also have turbo mode and speed step enabled. I ran intel burn test with CPUZ and real temp to monitor the temperatures. I found intel burn test to run a quicker stress test, and I found it easier to use. I ran the standard,high,and very high tests. All passed with no errors. I topped out at 78c though on the last test. I heard somewhere that Prime95 is outdated and not engineered for the newer CPU's (i7's) I don't know if thats true, but regardless if your overclocked cpu passes a day of P95 your going to be pretty stable. Nice job on your clock!

As far as I know turbo mode just jumps your cpu speed up while in load. When it is in idle it dethrottles back down to your stock settings. Mine goes from 4.2 down to 2.66. Which helps to conserve power, and keep lower temps. By the way in order to have turbo enabled you must have speed step enabled on most motherboards.

I would imagine having turbo mode enabled would increase your temps. Also I am not sure if you have HT enabled or not. But right now I think that is considered a waste to have enabled and it generates a considerable amount of heat so disable it unless your actually using it. I am not sure I can name a program that actually utilizes it. (maybe folding?)


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigboistatus*


this rookie has givin up lol im just going to stay at 3.8GHz with stock setting on ram for now


Do you own the redline series memory?


----------



## Nitrius

Great guide, it's the guide that got me into overclocking my i7 920, though everything haven't gone so well, but am getting there.

Anyway, got a question, what is the difference between C1E and Speedstep? Both seems to downclock the CPU in one way or another.


----------



## warlock66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StormX2* 
lol at this dude

Update your sig Rig - Stay a while - post Benchies too

hello lol .........CPU PSN : Intel Core i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
CPU EXT : MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE4.1 SSE4.2 EM64T VT-x
CPUID : 6.A.5 / Extended : 6.1A
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 32 / 4 x 32 KB - L2 : 4 x 256 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 8192 KB
Core : Bloomfield (45 nm) / Stepping : D0

Freq : 4357.02 MHz (207.48 * 21)
MB Brand : MSI
MB Model : MSI X58 PLATINUM SLI(MS-7522)
NB : Intel X58 rev 12
SB : Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev 00

GPU1 Type : Radeon HD 5770
GPU1 Clocks : Core 157 MHz / RAM 300 MHz
GPU2 Type : Radeon HD 5770
GPU2 Clocks : Core 849 MHz / RAM 1200 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0

RAM : 12288 MB DDR3 Triple Channel
RAM Speed : 622.4 MHz (2:6) @ 7-7-7-20
Slot 1 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : PDP Systems
Slot 2 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : PDP Systems
Slot 3 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : PDP Systems
Slot 4 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 4 Manufacturer : PDP Systems
Slot 5 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 5 Manufacturer : PDP Systems
Slot 6 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 6 Manufacturer : PDP Systems
enjoy please

















































...sky is the limit !!!!!!!


----------



## ninjowned

Guide helped me get started, thanks!


----------



## X3NIA

Recovered my account info specifically to thank you for this guide... My i7 920 was able to run 4.2ghz but I decided to go down to 3.8 for gaming... GREAT Guide for someone like me whos never seen an unlocked bios in his life.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skillzero* 
Recovered my account info specifically to thank you for this guide... My i7 920 was able to run 4.2ghz but I decided to go down to 3.8 for gaming... GREAT Guide for someone like me whos never seen an unlocked bios in his life.

Wow that's awesome, I just teared up a bit. Thanks to everyone for the reps/thank yous.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Hey man thanks for this guide, I have read quiet afew OC guides and this one is easily the best.

I just got my 920 from 3.4 on stock cooling to 4ghz on a 120 ultra with HT disabled thanks to your mention of the BSOD codes.


----------



## squall325

I'm planning to OC my i7 following your guide but since I'm using a DFI board, I'm also using someone else's template for the 4.0 speed.

Here's the template:

Quote:



Genie BIOS
CPU Features Sub Menu
Set VR Current Limit Max.......: Disabled
Thermal Management Control.....: Disabled
EIST Function..................: Disabled
CxE Function...................: Disable
Execute Disable Bit............: Disabled
Virtualisation Technology......: Disabled
***** Logical Processor Setting *****
Intel HT technology............: Enabled
Active Processor Cores.........: All

DRAM Timing Sub Menu
Memory Control Setting.........:
Memory LowGap..................: M
DRAM Command Rate..............: N
CAS Latency Time (tCL).........: 
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRP).......: 
RAS# Precharge (tRP)...........: 
Precharge Delay (tRAS).........: 
REF to ACT Delay (tRFC)........: Auto
Write to Pre Delay (tWR).......: Auto
Rank Write to Read (tWTR)......: Auto
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)........: Auto
Row Cycle Time (tRC)...........: Auto
Read CAS# Precharge (tRTP).....: Auto
Four ACT WIN Time (tFAW).......: Auto

Voltage Setting Sub Menu
O.C. Shut Down Free............: Enable
CPU VID Control................: v
Vcore Droop (loadline) Scale...:
Vcore Mode.....................:
Vcore Auto PSI.................:
OCP............................:
DRAM Bus Voltage...............:
DRAM PWM Switch Frequency......: Nominal Frequency
DRAM PWM Phase Control.........: 2 Phase Operation
CPU VTT Special Add............: Auto
CPU VTT Voltage................: v
VTT PWM Switch Frequency.......: Nominal Frequency
VTT PWM Phase Control..........: 2 Phase Operation
CPU PLL Voltage................: v
IOH/ICH 1.1v Voltage...........: 1.10v
IOH Analog Voltage.............: 1.10v
ICH 1.5 Voltage................: 1.5v
ICH 1.05v Voltage..............: 1.05v
DIMM 1/2 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF.....: %
DIMM 3/4 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF.....: %
DIMM 5/6 DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF.....: %
DIMM 1/2 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF.....: %
DIMM 3/4 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF.....: %
DIMM 5/6 ADDR/CMD Bus VREF.....:%
CPU Core DQ/DQSTB Bus VREF.....: %
CPU QPI Drive Strength.........: Normal
IOH QPI Drive Strength.........: Normal

Genie Main Menu(Cont'd)
Exit Setup Shut Down...........: Mode 2
O.C. Fail Retry Counter........: Enabled
O.C. Fail CMOS Reloaded........: Disabled
PPM Function...................: Enabled
Turbo Mode Function............: Disabled
x 1 Core Max Turbo Ratio ......: Enabled
x 2 Core Max Turbo Ratio.......: 21x
x 3 Core Max Turbo Ratio.......: 21x
x 4 Core Max Turbo Ratio.......: 21x

CPU Non-Turbo Clock Ratio......: 20x

*BCLK/UCLK/QPI Controller Settings*

QPI Control Settings...........: Enabled
QPI Link Fast Mode.............: Enabled
QPI Frequency GT/Sec...........: 4.800GT/s (BCLK*18*2)
CPU Base Clock (BCLK)..........: 200MHz
Boot Up CPU Base Clock.........: Auto
PCIE Clock.....................: 100MHz
DRAM Frequency.................: BCLK*08 MHz
Uncore Frequency...............: BCLK*16 MHz

CPU Spread Spectrum............: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum...........: Disabled


Now my questions are:

What should be my Memory Low Gap? It's default is 1536M
What should be my DRAM Command Rate? Choices are Auto/1N/2N/3N
If I run my timings at 7-7-7 then what should tRAS? Still 24?
Is CPU VID Control same as CPU Vcore? That's the one I adjust for OCing?
DRAM Bus Voltage is the vDIMM? so 1.65 max?
What is CPU VTT Voltage and Special Add? What should be their values?

Those are the things I'm just confused with. The rest of those I don't know but maybe I'm sticking with what was written. Most of what I asked were just blanks. Also, if there is something to change on those written, you could also suggest. Thanks! Need help to OC this thing.


----------



## squall325

anyone care to help?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

I have never really read this thread, just pointed people to it haha


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squall325* 
I'm planning to OC my i7 following your guide but since I'm using a DFI board, I'm also using someone else's template for the 4.0 speed.

Here's the template:

Now my questions are:

What should be my Memory Low Gap? It's default is 1536M
What should be my DRAM Command Rate? Choices are Auto/1N/2N/3N
If I run my timings at 7-7-7 then what should tRAS? Still 24?
Is CPU VID Control same as CPU Vcore? That's the one I adjust for OCing?
DRAM Bus Voltage is the vDIMM? so 1.65 max?
What is CPU VTT Voltage and Special Add? What should be their values?

Those are the things I'm just confused with. The rest of those I don't know but maybe I'm sticking with what was written. Most of what I asked were just blanks. Also, if there is something to change on those written, you could also suggest. Thanks! Need help to OC this thing.









Not sure about all of them, but I know some.
DRAM Command Rate should be 1T
Run the timings at whatever your memory is rated at, unless you're underclocking it and want to go through the process of lowering the timings. (if you do that just make sure they're stable with memtest86+ or something. I don't recommend doing this at first, its too much work. Wait until you reach your highest clocks, and then fine tune the memory)
VTT voltage should be 1.2v or whatever you need to be stable. I don't remember what stock is, it may be different for each board, but I believe its about 1.1v (I believe mine is 1.12v).
I'd look through your mobo manual, and look around for other people using your board. Soon enough you'll get used to that BIOS.


----------



## squall325

1T? so its 1N for my bios right?


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squall325* 
1T? so its 1N for my bios right?

Yes


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


I have never really read this thread, just pointed people to it haha


I read the main post, that was it, and just pointed people here.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

I'm getting 74C on Linx (max mem) for the hottest core with a W3520 / Venomous X and San Ace H101 (full speed) setup. Here are my settings (quick and dirty from the guide):

211x19 = 4GHz and HT on

ioh and ich - 1.2v
vdimm - 1.6v
cpu pll - 1.88v
qpi/uncore - 1.34v
vcore - 1.275v / 1.28v actual
2:8 RAM, uncore 16x, qpi 36x

Is 74/73/71/70 (max temps for all cores) a bad temp? Forgive my noobishness... this is my first Intel build.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


I'm getting 74C on Linx (max mem) for the hottest core with a W3520 / Venomous X and San Ace H101 (full speed) setup. Here are my settings (quick and dirty from the guide):

211x19 = 4GHz and HT on

ioh and ich - 1.2v
vdimm - 1.6v
cpu pll - 1.88v
qpi/uncore - 1.34v
vcore - 1.275v / 1.28v actual
2:8 RAM, uncore 16x, qpi 36x

Is 74/73/71/70 (max temps for all cores) a bad temp? Forgive my noobishness... this is my first Intel build.


Very good temps. That's what I get with my NH-D14 @ 4.2ghz with low QPI volts.

Once you get it stable start lowering the qpi voltage and trying running cpu pll at 1.8v. It rarely needs to be increased from what I've seen.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Great thread, you deserve lots of rep for it! I added mine!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Very good temps. That's what I get with my NH-D14 @ 4.2ghz with low QPI volts.

Once you get it stable start lowering the qpi voltage and trying running cpu pll at 1.8v. It rarely needs to be increased from what I've seen.


Cool, thanks for the info... Ah the joys of overclocking a fresh setup, how quickly I forgot thy pleasures!


----------



## Compaddict

Thank you!







I'm very pleased with the extra speed/performance.











Rep+


----------



## LarsMarkelson

What do you guys use for quick stability testing?

Right now I'm doing 2 passes Linx and 4 minutes of OCCT... is this sufficient to see if a certain voltage is good?

I'm possibly running "stable" right now 211x19 4ghz with 1.2v vcore / 1.2v vtt / 1.2v ich and ioh / 1.14v qpi pll.

What do you guys think? What's your method for quick stability testing? I mainly use the 2 passes Linx and 4 minutes OCCT to see around where I should I tweak for a serious 24/7 OC.


----------



## Gnomaana

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


What do you guys use for quick stability testing?

Right now I'm doing 2 passes Linx and 4 minutes of OCCT... is this sufficient to see if a certain voltage is good?

I'm possibly running "stable" right now 211x19 4ghz with 1.2v vcore / 1.2v vtt / 1.2v ich and ioh / 1.14v qpi pll.

What do you guys think? What's your method for quick stability testing? I mainly use the 2 passes Linx and 4 minutes OCCT to see around where I should I tweak for a serious 24/7 OC.



Not sure about the Linx because I can't get Linx to do anything yet. (Haven't really tried to debug the issue.) But 4 minutes is way too short for OCCT in my opinion. For a quick check I would let it run at least 15 minutes. But really there is no good quick test for voltage issue. I thought I had my system stable but it failed OCCT test at about the 45 minute mark and had to up vcore to fix it.









1.2 vcore seems to be where my system stablizes at the 211x19 setting.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

I just got this great info from Sam_oslo on XS about doing quick stability testing:

Quote:

It usually BSOD in the first minute when it needs VVT or IMC related tweaks. It may run fine up to 20 minutes and BSOD if it is missing Vcore, usually, is my experience.
I use 30 min Prime small FFT or OCCT for quick tests.

I use hyperPi32M for quick RAM/IMC test, and it tests the Core too. I have "almost" always had 24/7 stable system if i could pass HYPerPi32M.
Here's the link to get Hyper PI: http://www.virgilioborges.com.br/vir...orges/hyperpi/


----------



## LarsMarkelson

So I've got 4.3ghz HT On just about 24/7 stable now with 1.344vcore, which is a bit high, but my VTT is relatively low at 1.24v.

Anyone know if raising my VTT will allow me to get 4.3 stable with less vcore on the CPU?


----------



## elec999

Excellent guide
+1 Rep


----------



## yang88she

well I noticed after I "upgraded" my TRUE to the H50, my temps are a LOT lower, but for some reason my Overclocks are less stable...I think my ram is holding me back =(...

maybe go w/ some Corsair ram?


----------



## Tehrawk

Excellent guide.

I tried to do it the long way. But I got lazy and just did it quick n dirty. I found the lowest cpu voltage the machine would boot from. Done about 12 hours in Prime and 20 runs in Linx. I might push it to 4.2 at some stage, but for now I'm happy enough.

Thanks again, you made it crazy easy.
+rep.


----------



## D0Z3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cRaZyEddie187*


I can tell you that 4.0 with HT off is no problem.. as long as HT stays off cuz the temps go soaring!!! Im working on 4.2. It requires me to feed it 1.38ish volts though so while 4.0 only needs 1.35v. for 24/7 stability


cRaZyEddie187 would you mind helping me get my setup sorted im a little new to all this







- i have the same CPU and Mobo as yourself can you post your current bios settings if you don't mind - i can get to 4Ghz but i think my temps are too high ( Coolit A.L.C ) in an Antec 900 and i cant get any joy from my Ram (OCZ Gold 6GB DDR3 2000MHz) as making it run even @ 1600Mhz causes it to fall over and cry like a little baby - so maybe i'm missing something..... and some screenies would be awesome









as you can see from my System Spec the case and cooling are different im currently waiting on a new Case/Cooler Combo
Namely :-
Silverstone Raven RV02B-W, Thermalright IFX-14, 3x Enermax Everest Twister (Pull, Push, Push Fan Combo) as i'm not happy with the Coolit at all (long story about cases and performance and 24/7 Use)









If anyone else cares to give advice - please do - and be nice i'm new


----------



## chadamir

D0z3r, what timings are you using for 1600? What are your temps and what are YOUR voltages.

Yang, your oc may be less stable since adding in a 5970? Also if you are running 6x2 did you buy a pack certified for 6x2 or did you buy two 3x2? That can make a big difference.

Lars for quick testing I do 8-15 minutes of small fft in prime95. Also raising your vtt *may* allow you to lower voltage but it may not, 1.34 is not insane for 4.3 ghz.


----------



## D0Z3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


D0z3r, what timings are you using for 1600? What are your temps and what are YOUR voltages.

Yang, your oc may be less stable since adding in a 5970? Also if you are running 6x2 did you buy a pack certified for 6x2 or did you buy two 3x2? That can make a big difference.

Lars for quick testing I do 8-15 minutes of small fft in prime95. Also raising your vtt *may* allow you to lower voltage but it may not, 1.34 is not insane for 4.3 ghz.


Gimmie A Few Days To Sort Out The New Case And Cooler Then I'll Start Again - But Thanks For Getting Back To Me


----------



## aSl33pR0

Excellent guide sir.


----------



## aSl33pR0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D0Z3R*


Gimmie A Few Days To Sort Out The New Case And Cooler Then I'll Start Again - But Thanks For Getting Back To Me










Someone likes capital letters don't they?


----------



## D0Z3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSl33pR0*


Someone likes capital letters don't they?


*L*ol *H*abit








- *I*s *T*hat *B*etter *L*ol - *S*orry *C*ouldn't *H*elp *I*t


----------



## Dr.Paneas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aSl33pR0* 
Someone likes capital letters don't they?

CaMeL style


----------



## maximus20895

Is this good? The temps are when prime95 has been running for 9:20.


----------



## maximus20895

Ugh, my computer literally just stopped working not five seconds after I posted my previous post. Any idea what went wrong?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Read the guide... what was your error code? How can we know what went wrong when you tell us nothing?

Try to do a Linx run too, things that are prime stable sometimes aren't Linx stable.


----------



## maximus20895

Well excuse me mr. attitude. I don't know how to get the codes. It didn't clearly explain how.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



q: My computer restarted while priming; how do i find out the error?
A: If you haven't already, disable bsod restarts in windows. Sometimes, though, it decides to restart anyway.

In xp you want to find a program called event viewer. Directions from ms:
Quote:
# click start, and then click control panel. Click performance and maintenance, then click administrative tools, and then double-click computer management. Or, open the mmc containing the event viewer snap-in.
The errors should be under system.

In vista from petri:
Quote:
Open computer management by right-clicking the computer icon on the start menu (or on the desktop if you have it enabled) and select manage. Navigate to the event viewer. Note: If you did not disable uac (read my "disable user account control in windows vista" article) then you will be prompted to consent to the action you're about to perform. Click continue. Note: You can also open the event viewer by typing event viewer in the search box and pressing enter, or typing eventvwr.msc in the run command.



Quote:



prime 95 errors:

Freeze: Increase the vcore

other errors can indicate instability with the chip if they are during small fft (increase vcore by .125) or instability with ram large ftt (try raising the ioh and/or running memtest).

Bsod code 101: Increase the vcore. I recommend increasing by +.025 if you get a bsod

bsod code 124: Increasese or decrease the qpi/uncore by .25. Depending on where you are in your stability tests you'll probably need to increase it. 1.375 is the max i'm comfortable with although people say 1.4+ is safe. This is for you to determine and research. Don't do anything you're not comfortable with. Intel says do not go above 1.35 so 1.375 with droop and loss is safe and not too outside specification.

It is important to note that sometimes qpi can be too high and that might cause this code. That's why it's not a good idea to just set things to 1.35 and hope for the best. If you find that increasing qpi/uncore voltage is not increasing stability, try decreasing it. Just remember of course, to keep track of your settings. I recommend not increasing, unless you have to (don't be arbitrary about it).

D0 exclusive bsod weird 2 letter/number codes: Treat this as a 101 and increase vcore by +.025. Update: It seems that these error codes can crop up for other reasons. Depending on where you are in the process you should take a look at your other voltages. I realize this is vague, but you may need to experiment.


*You're welcome*


----------



## maximus20895

Thanks. I looked at the event viewer, but I have no idea what i'm looking for or anything :/

My computer screen just went black and it wouldn't go back to showing anything so I just restarted it.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

increase CPU voltage by +0.25, see if that helps.

general rule: if it crashes immediately under prime = add more VTT

if it takes a while = add more voltage to vcore


----------



## maximus20895

Ah okay. I was thinking about doing that, but I looked at other people's vcore and some where running lower vcores than me at the same speed.

Is that just b/c of the different mobo or cpu?


----------



## maximus20895

I got BSOD 124 running at 21*196 (4.116 GHz)

My qpi/uncore is currently at 1.35 should I go a bit higher or lower?

The computer rebooted in the middle of ripping a DVD.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

up the vcore. it's most likely because your cpu needs more voltage... everyone's cpu is different due to variance in the manufacturing process, some take less voltage to get to a high speed than others and vice versa.

qpi/uncore is vtt and 1.35 is fine and maybe actually more than you need.


----------



## Gregorous

Fantastic thread!!! Has helped me out allot!

Will post results soon. Still testing

Cheers


----------



## morris4019

Great post! I had to RMA my ASUS board (brand new but defective) and finally getting it today. I'm going to install OS and try my hand with this guide to overclock to 4Ghz.

My Specs:
i7 920 Bloomfield D0
ASUS Rampage II Gene Mobo
Seagate 750Gb HD
2GB x3 (6GB) Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 mem
Rosewill Xtreme series 750w PSU
Sapphire Radeon 5850 vid

Anyone had success with this mobo yet? Any problems i should know about?

Again great post!


----------



## maximus20895

^fill out your system in your control panel


----------



## morris4019

So I replaced my mobo today and it's up and running. Kinda late right now so i'm gonna start on this oc tomorrow... Any tips for Rampage II Gene motherboard with 920? Any issues i should know in advance?


----------



## Gregorous

What is the highest voltage you can put through the i7 920 D0 @ 4.0ghz and still be a a safe number?

I see it says that most of them can range between 1.175 and 1.25. Can you go higher than this safely? Can you damage you i7 chip if you have already been using it at 1.35-1.375???

Not sure whether my D0 is not one of the good ones...









Think I will have to start at the bottom and work my way up again with the OC









Cheers


----------



## maximus20895

1.5 would be the absolute max I would go. They say you can go to 1.55, but I wouldn't risk it.

Look at the data sheet and see how much vcore they are using at what frequency.

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tqT1mq_V_-ztJL4wXfWgQbA&w=90&h=500 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## Compaddict

I love that spreadsheet and added to it as well.

When I go for max OC, I stop when I either hit the max temp (68c although 70c is good in my book while using Prime) or max volts (1.375v). In my case I hit my max temps at 4Ghz which was really my goal from the start. Anything higher would have been a bonus. Maybe in a few months when I'm sure it's broke in well, I'll try dropping voltages and going a bit higher. My first Q6600 seems to get better with age (Been running at 3.6Ghz from day one!)









Love this thread....


----------



## maximus20895

I am assuming those temps are @ 100% load? Why not go to 4.2 or just 4.11. 70 degrees is not that high.


----------



## morris4019

i fiddled for about 15 mins... 3 tries and i'm running at 3.997.. Ran prime 95 for an hour to check for temporary stability and it was good. I also have been running and rerunning Heaven Benchmark to see differences and it's running beutifully. Temps are solid under 60C full load. I think i might have gotten it.

Again... GReat POST!

-Mike


----------



## MistaBernie

Plus rep, I've been studying this guide for a little while now and after I get home with my HD/OS/Mega Shadow today my system should at least be together... Thanks!


----------



## maximus20895

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morris4019* 
i fiddled for about 15 mins... 3 tries and i'm running at 3.997.. Ran prime 95 for an hour to check for temporary stability and it was good. I also have been running and rerunning Heaven Benchmark to see differences and it's running beutifully. Temps are solid under 60C full load. I think i might have gotten it.

Again... GReat POST!

-Mike


You are at 3.997 vcore? What frequency are you at? That's a pretty high vcore.


----------



## maximus20895

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
Plus rep, I've been studying this guide for a little while now and after I get home with my HD/OS/Mega Shadow today my system should at least be together... Thanks!

If you need any help let me know


----------



## morris4019

So i just had 2 random BSOD 124 codes within about 5 minutes of playing WOW. Yesterday i ran prime and benchmarks with no problems. I raised the QPI/Dram core v by .01 (to bring it to 1.3625). I'm using PC PROBE II to watch my voltages and temps and they just started going off in order... QPI/DRAM went way low, to like .3v, then IOH went low, then IOH pcie went low, then ICH went low, then ICH PCIE went low, then DRAM BUS went low. If that wasn't enought my North Bridge temp then sounded an alarm at 99 cel. I turned the computer off and ran the qpi/dram v to 1.35 and booted it up. No problems as of yet, but with this setting i did get a BSOD 124.

Here are the specs i'm running in my BIOS:
CPU RATIO: 19 (MULTIPLIER)
BCLK FREQ: 210
DRAM FREQ: 1263
LLC ENABLED
CPU V: 1.275
PLL V: 1.88217
QPI/DRAM CORE V: 1.35
IOH V: 1.20616
IOH PCIE: AUTO
ICH: 1.20616
ICH PCIE: AUTO
DRAM BUS V: 1.65681
CPU SPREAD SPECTRUN: DISABLED
PCIE SPREAD SPECTRUM: DISABLED
C1E DISABLED
SPEEDSTEP DISABLED

My Temperatures currently (degrees c)
NB: 53
SB: 44
MB: 28
CPU: 32

On this setting i did pretty well last night, it wasn't until today that it BSOD. But it did nonetheless.

i have to restart again... alarms


----------



## morris4019

all voltages keep fluxing around and sounding alarms on PC PROBE, but when running real temp the temperatures don't look right... and they don't match those of PC PROBE? Which should i trust?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morris4019*


So i just had 2 random BSOD 124 codes within about 5 minutes of playing WOW. Yesterday i ran prime and benchmarks with no problems. I raised the QPI/Dram core v by .01 (to bring it to 1.3625). I'm using PC PROBE II to watch my voltages and temps and they just started going off in order... QPI/DRAM went way low, to like .3v, then IOH went low, then IOH pcie went low, then ICH went low, then ICH PCIE went low, then DRAM BUS went low. If that wasn't enought my North Bridge temp then sounded an alarm at 99 cel. I turned the computer off and ran the qpi/dram v to 1.35 and booted it up. No problems as of yet, but with this setting i did get a BSOD 124.

Here are the specs i'm running in my BIOS:
CPU RATIO: 19 (MULTIPLIER)
BCLK FREQ: 210
DRAM FREQ: 1263
LLC ENABLED
CPU V: 1.275
PLL V: 1.88217
QPI/DRAM CORE V: 1.35
IOH V: 1.20616
IOH PCIE: AUTO
ICH: 1.20616
ICH PCIE: AUTO
DRAM BUS V: 1.65681
CPU SPREAD SPECTRUN: DISABLED
PCIE SPREAD SPECTRUM: DISABLED
C1E DISABLED
SPEEDSTEP DISABLED

My Temperatures currently (degrees c)
NB: 53
SB: 44
MB: 28
CPU: 32

On this setting i did pretty well last night, it wasn't until today that it BSOD. But it did nonetheless.

i have to restart again... alarms


1.35 is the limit for QPI im sure. Dont go above that again. Correct me if i need to be.


----------



## morris4019

i put qpi back to 1.35, and my cpu pll keeps randomly dropping to .1v and sounding alarms...


----------



## maximus20895

CPU RATIO: 21 (MULTIPLIER)
BCLK FREQ: 191
DRAM FREQ: (I wouldn't mess with this, but you can if you'd like.)
LLC ENABLED
CPU V: 1.275
PLL V: 1.88
QPI/DRAM CORE V: 1.25
IOH V: 1.2
IOH PCIE: AUTO
ICH: 1.2
ICH PCIE: AUTO
DRAM BUS V: (I wouldn't mess with this, but you can if you'd like.)
CPU SPREAD SPECTRUN: DISABLED
PCIE SPREAD SPECTRUM: DISABLED
C1E DISABLED
SPEEDSTEP DISABLED

Just start from there and do what I said. If it gives you BSOD I would suggest raise the vcore.


----------



## morris4019

ok.. i'll try that... cause it's stated under BSOD 124 to "increase or decrease the qpi/uncore by .25" so i increased by and then decreased by and neither were stable... gotcha. i'm gonna try it now.

thanks


----------



## maximus20895

no problem


----------



## morris4019

Ok... i've updated the settings like you said and raised the vcore to 1.3v. According to PC PROBE II i'm getting all kind of alarms on different voltages. Is PC PROBE II accurate? or should i just go with realtemp and wait for errors?


----------



## maximus20895

What is your frequency, vcore and qpi. I would just go w/ real temp.


----------



## morris4019

BCLK freq? 210
Dram Freq? 1263
vcore at 1.30
qpi at 1.35


----------



## M1 Abrams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morris4019*


BCLK freq? 210
Dram Freq? 1263
vcore at 1.30
qpi at 1.35


what bios is on MB?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

bump


----------



## morris4019

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1 Abrams*


what bios is on MB?


I believe the 0904... but let me check when i get home and i'll tell you for sure. The last motherboard i had i had flashed to 1033 BIOS after a recommendation from ASUS.


----------



## ricsim78

Why is this post not stickied? Awesome guide Chadamir!


----------



## jfisher007

I have overclocked my system to 3.8Ghz. My Bios Template is below:

Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
CPU Ratio Setting - 19.0
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech - Disabled
Intel (R) Turbo Mode Tech - Disabled
BCLK Frequency - 200
PCIE Fequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3 - 1603MHz

DRAM CAS# Latency - 8 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 8 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# PRE Time - 8 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# ACT Time - 24 DRAM Clock

CPU Voltage 1.20000v
CPU PLL Voltage - Auto
QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.35000V
IOH Voltage - Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto

DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.66v
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - Auto

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - Auto
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled

I have two questions to ask:
1) When I run Prime95 (smallFFT) I have it run for about 20-30 without errors but then I notice on both CPU-Z and Real Temp that my CPU speed drops down to 2.4 Ghz from 3.8Ghz. I thought something was wrong so I stopped prime95 then after about 2 minutes I see the speed comes back up to 3.8Ghz. Prime95 does not come up with any errors. 
Also I tried LinX (on All setting) and I set it to run for 25 minutes. Near the end of the stress test I noticed the speed lower again to 2.4Ghz so I left it to finish (had about 4 min left) and it finished without errors. After it finished I looked back at my CPU speed it got back up to 3.8Ghz. (oh, temperatures are at 70-72 MAX)What's going on here?

2) Do I need to tweak any of my settings shown above to get better temps (i am on water but I've seen better temps that others had on air). I don't know if I should mess with the IOH and IC voltages, would that help to lower temps. Maybe decrease the Vcore would help. Would anyone suggest what to use, maybe they have something better they can provide.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. BTW, very helpful forum, learned alot about overclocking the i7 on here.

Thank you.

EDIT: Tried OCCT and after about 15 minutes the CPU speed went down from 3.8Ghz to 2.4Ghz. I checked CPU-z and it showed the multiplier was 12.0. I also noted the temperatures and they were about 62-63C. But the weird this is that OCCT didn't come up with any errors.

Please any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chadamir

Jfisher, if you haven't already, disable c1e. Also, go into windows power management settings go to advanced and change cpu min and max to 100%. That will prevent that. Also fill out your system specs here http://www.overclock.net/specs.php.


----------



## jfisher007

I don't have that option in the power management section for some reason. It could be because I am on watercooling and I have all the CPU fans disabled in BIOS. I have C1E disabled from the start but I also noticed Intel Thermal monitor function, could that cause the CPU to throttle? And if i disable that will I fry my CPU?

Thanks for the help


----------



## wanderer

Should I enable LLC and Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode when testing the max BCLK for my stock vid?


----------



## Clay333

I got my cpu clocks up to a stable 4.01GHz very easily, Have my ram speeds at about 1100 MHz with a 6x multiplier and the vdimm voltage at 1.66v and IOH and ICH at 1.22v and QPI at 1.355v. I can run prime95 in small FFTs for days without any problem and 10 or more passes of memtest with no errors (even ran memetest at a 8x ram multiplier it ran 5 passes with no errors) But this is my problem if I run a blend test of prime95 it bluescreens(124). It takes between 2-6 hours to bluescreen. Never bluescreens within first hour and a half of starting. Any ideas??? With this overclock being so close to stable I know it can't be anything major.


----------



## dnkbro

I recently overclocked my Core i7 920 D0 using the guide in this thread as a template. I was a little apprehensive about hitting 4.0Ghz even though I have a D0 ('09 batch) so I decided on 3.8ghz. Here are my settings:

IOH - 1.2v
ICH - 1.2v
Ram - 1.64v
CPU PLL - 1.88v
QPI/VTT - 1.30v
V-Core - 1.25v

19x (Turbo mode off)
200 Base Clock

I tried running it a couple of times with v-core at 1.2 and 1.225 and as soon as I ran a blend test in Prime95 the computer shut off both times. Granted, I had turbo on, I turned off turbo, bumped the v-core to 1.25 and ran this test. Results are posted in provided pic. One thing I'm a little concerned about is my temps. I'm using the Megahalems in push/pull. My case is pretty small however, so I think I'm not getting as good airflow as I should be. Are my temps ok? How does my processor overclock? Also, why is it that although I've set my v-core to 1.25, under load it is only going up to 1.168v? It's odd because after the test, it actually went back up to 1.216v on idle. Any ideas/things I should know about? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Clay333

Nevermind guys, I figured it out. My power supply didn't have enough juice. I got a Thermaltake 850w ThoughPower PSU yesterday and ran Prime all night and on through today and came home from work and it was still running with temps of about 67c.


----------



## MurrayCYHZ

I am in the process of testing my system for stability. Even though Prime95 has only been running for an hour I have experienced no problems! I hope that result continues for the next 23 hours!

Anyway, I wanted to say thank you for this guide and for sharing it with us. THANK YOU!

I have a question:

I am watching the process using CPU_Z and Real Temp 3.4. Real Temp shows 190.2 x 20.1 and CPU-Z shows 3999.5 x21 right now (in real time). But, both programs show these two numbers changing (goes from x21 to x 20 and then back again). Does anyone know why?

See specs below!

Thanks,

Murray


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 

Q: What is this multiplier throttling I've heard about?

A: Some boards will throttle down the 21x multiplier if the wattage becomes too high. The culprits without public fixes are the Asus p6t deluxe and vanilla (The deluxe v1 has a bios available on the xtremesystems forum which can be crossflashed onto the v2 which will fix this problem) It really only becomes a problem at high voltages with high frequencies. Other boards have ways of disabling it.

[/B]

I was planning to buy the P6T. And i want to use the 21x multi as it seems easier for everyone. Should i get the P6T deluxe V2 then ??


----------



## Grindhouse

Does someone know if the current P6T/P6T deluxe V2 have the lastest BIOS, 6xxx i think ? Or do they still ship with old BIOS from one year ago ?


----------



## chadamir

Murray, what are your temps? Your cooler is not really meant for much in the way of overclocking.

Grindhouse, They will ship with whatever was current at time of manufacture.


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
Murray, what are your temps? Your cooler is not really meant for much in the way of overclocking.

Grindhouse, They will ship with whatever was current at time of manufacture.

Yea i guess :/ Do you think the ones they sell today on newegg were made like 3 months ago ? Or more like 6 months ago ?


----------



## MurrayCYHZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


Murray, what are your temps? Your cooler is not really meant for much in the way of overclocking.


CPU with VCORE at 1.275 ...

Idle: 40C to 43C
Load: 63C to 68C

(While running Prime95)

Keep in mind that the CPU is "throttling down" to x20 from x21 at times (as mentioned above)


----------



## Carlitos714

awesome guide + rep


----------



## chadamir

Murray, check your power settings in windows and make sure it's set not to throttle the cpu. Also make sure you have the newest mobo bios. Those temps are not terrible.

Grindhouse, it's probably three months, but what does it matter just update the bios.

Dnkbro, thats weird do you have llc on or off? Do you have like c1e or any other power saving **** on(turn it off and turn llc on).


----------



## alanpsk

First of all, You are a god to me Chadamir








and + rep to you for such a helpful article. Yours is by far the most informative and helpful thread i've ever seen throughout the whole internet.
I'm a total N00b regarding this OC thing before so i did a lil research when i assemble this new rig. 
After a couple of trial and error. i finally be able to OC my i7 to 3.8MHz with the following bios setting:
Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
CPU Ratio Setting - 21.0
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech - Disabled
Intel (R) Turbo Mode Tech - Disabled
BCLK Frequency - 190
PCIE Fequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3 - Auto
CPU Voltage 1.37000v
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.88v
QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.35000V
IOH Voltage - Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto

DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.66v
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - Auto

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - Auto
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IDLE temp 37-40c
Max temp < 74c

My system spec is in the signature so i don't want to repeat it.

Anywayz here's my question :
1) I ran prime95 for a day with no prob with that bios setting, but i just couldn't get any more higher in BCLK frequency even i up my vcore. 
2) Is there any way or any voltage i need to be adjust in order to achieve 3.8MHz with lower vcore (1.37v seems a lil high to me) coz i though my D0 step i7 SHOULD use less voltage to achieve higher core speed than C0.

And please if anyone out there with a similiar spec and got it going with 200/21 please throw in some advice as well. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## atiguy2010

This thread helped me alot thank you


----------



## calavera

how do you know what caused the error if your screen just goes black?
this happened to me during IBT very high stress test.


----------



## marspeak

From what I read, with the 975 all I would have to do is change the multipliers, is that correct?


----------



## maximus20895

it's according how high you want to go


----------



## mfmukhtar786

First of all, this is a great guide. Thanks a lot for taking the time to post everything in detail.

I am overclocking for the first time ever following this guide. I have come to a problem. Here is what I have gotten stable so far.

Memory Feature:

Memory Frequency: 1600Mhz / 2:12
Channel Interleave Setting: 6 Way
Rank Interleave Setting: 4 Way
Memory Low Gap: Auto
Parameters: All Auto

CPU Feature:

Interl SpeedStep: Disabled
Turbo Mode Function: Disabled
CxE Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Virtualization Technology: Disabled
Intel HT Technology: Enabled

CPU Clock Ratio: 20x (Could not make it 21x even with Turbo Mode Enabled)

CPU Host Frequency: 165
CPU Uncore Frequency: 24x

Voltage Controls:

EVGA VDroop Control: With VDroop
CPU VCore: 1.25000
CPU VTT Voltage: Auto > +200mV
CPU PLL VCore: Auto > 1.800V
IOH PLL VCore: Auto > 1.800V
QPI PLL VCore: Auto >1.100V
DIMM Voltage: 1.650
DIMM DQ Vref: +0mV > +0mV
IOH VCore: Auto > 1.100V
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage: Auto > 1.500V
ICH VCore: Auto > 1.050V
VTT PWM Frequency: 250 KHz
CPU PWM Frequency: 800 KHz
CPU Impedance: Auto
QPI SInal Compensation: Auto

The CPU is at approximate 3.29 Ghz with the above settings.

1. How can I set the CPU Clock Ratio to 21x. It does not let me do that even with Turbo Mode Enabled.

2. When I increase the CPU Host Frequency any higher, it gives me a turquoise screen with a bit darker vertical lines running through it. PC freezes with this screen.

What settings do I need to tweak, increase / decrease so I can hopefully get up to 4Ghz.

Thanks a lot for all the help.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alanpsk*


First of all, You are a god to me Chadamir








and + rep to you for such a helpful article. Yours is by far the most informative and helpful thread i've ever seen throughout the whole internet.
I'm a total N00b regarding this OC thing before so i did a lil research when i assemble this new rig. 
After a couple of trial and error. i finally be able to OC my i7 to 3.8MHz with the following bios setting:
Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
CPU Ratio Setting - 21.0
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech - Disabled
Intel (R) Turbo Mode Tech - Disabled
BCLK Frequency - 190
PCIE Fequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3 - Auto
CPU Voltage 1.37000v
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.88v
QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.35000V
IOH Voltage - Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto

DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.66v
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - Auto

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - Auto
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IDLE temp 37-40c
Max temp < 74c

My system spec is in the signature so i don't want to repeat it.

Anywayz here's my question :
1) I ran prime95 for a day with no prob with that bios setting, but i just couldn't get any more higher in BCLK frequency even i up my vcore. 
2) Is there any way or any voltage i need to be adjust in order to achieve 3.8MHz with lower vcore (1.37v seems a lil high to me) coz i though my D0 step i7 SHOULD use less voltage to achieve higher core speed than C0.

And please if anyone out there with a similiar spec and got it going with 200/21 please throw in some advice as well. Any help would be appreciated.


I hit 4.0 on my P6T @ 1.25vcore -- it's your hyperthreading..

Not sure why your P6T wont let you change it to 21, mine does. What version of BIOS are you running?

If you're video editing/folding/compressing/etc then leave it on and optimize your voltage for 3.8 (back it down to two-three notches above your vid); my experience is that it's taking _quite _ a bit of voltage to get stable at 4.0 w/ HT on this mobo and the extra .2 gHz isn't worth it.

Ex [email protected] 1.25vcore my temps are also considerably lower, w/ HT on I think I pin around 66, with it off @ about 58 at load.

If you're primarily just gaming, you dont need hyperthreading on. You can shut it off and back down your vcore towards vid (from the guide). This will reduce your temps and should run fine @ 4.001 with 21x 191 bclk, but if you're patient you can more out of it.

Also, you shouldn't need to change your host frequency, etc. I followed Chadmir's guide (using the slow and steady method) and didn't have to change as many settings (granted I could probably get a better OC if I tweaked it, but I'm very happy to be stable where I am with a 50% oc)


----------



## alanpsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


I hit 4.0 on my P6T @ 1.25vcore -- it's your hyperthreading..

Not sure why your P6T wont let you change it to 21, mine does. What version of BIOS are you running?

If you're video editing/folding/compressing/etc then leave it on and optimize your voltage for 3.8 (back it down to two-three notches above your vid); my experience is that it's taking _quite _ a bit of voltage to get stable at 4.0 w/ HT on this mobo and the extra .2 gHz isn't worth it.

Ex [email protected] 1.25vcore my temps are also considerably lower, w/ HT on I think I pin around 66, with it off @ about 58 at load.

If you're primarily just gaming, you dont need hyperthreading on. You can shut it off and back down your vcore towards vid (from the guide). This will reduce your temps and should run fine @ 4.001 with 21x 191 bclk, but if you're patient you can more out of it.

Also, you shouldn't need to change your host frequency, etc. I followed Chadmir's guide (using the slow and steady method) and didn't have to change as many settings (granted I could probably get a better OC if I tweaked it, but I'm very happy to be stable where I am with a 50% oc)


First of all, thanks for replying me. I really appreciated it









OK back to the topic. I should apologize for not word it clearly, but i can get my multiplier up to 21, it's just i can't get my BCLK to 200 while my CPU multiplier is at 21. Also thanks for pointing it out the hyperthreading, i might give it a try to turn it off when i back from work today.









About the host frequency, would you mind telling me what it is ? As i mentioned before i'm a total noob when it comes to Overclocking =P


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alanpsk*


First of all, thanks for replying me. I really appreciated it









OK back to the topic. I should apologize for not word it clearly, but i can get my multiplier up to 21, it's just i can't get my BCLK to 200 while my CPU multiplier is at 21. Also thanks for pointing it out the hyperthreading, i might give it a try to turn it off when i back from work today.









About the host frequency, would you mind telling me what it is ? As i mentioned before i'm a total noob when it comes to Overclocking =P


No problem!

Host Freq is your Front Side Bus.

*realizes he might have just answered a question with another question*

Ok. Front Side Bus is what carries data between your CPU and your Northbridge. More info here.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front-side_bus

I was able to get my build stable @ 4.0 ht off / 3.8 ht on w/o having to adjust the FSB/Host..

In terms of 21 mult x 200 bclk, when you say you 'cant do it', is it not booting? what kind of messages are you getting? Are you booting into windows and then getting a blue screen?

If you followed Chad's guide, then basically it's probably an adjustment to the vcore to get it stable. Not always up mind, you, but in this case, it's probably a notch up or two - but if you find yourself approaching 1.4v, consider backing down your bclk.

You should be able to hit 4.0 ghz @ 21x mult by 191 bclk, so if 4.0 is your goal, back down your bclk to there and see if you're stable. 21x200 is 4.2ghz, and the amount of vcore required to be stable (especially w/ HT on) starts going up at a proportionally worse rate (at least in my experiences and in what I've seen people here reporting) to the point where its almost not worth it unless you're on a SOLID air setup.


----------



## Acejam

Hey guys,

I'm trying to hit a stable 4ghz on my i7 920 build. I'm running the following setup:

i7 920 D0 (MicroCenter batch)
Asus P6T (vanilla)
OCZ Gold 6GB 8-8-8-24
Antec 1200 Case
CoolerMaster V8 HSF

Current settings as follows:
Multi: 21
BCLK: 175
CPU VCore: 1.21875
PLL: Auto
QPI Volt: 1.25
VDimm: 1.64
Ram Timings: 8-8-8-24 (rest are set to auto)
IOH: Auto
ICH: Auto

HyperThreading: On
C1E: Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disable
Turbo Mode: Disabled
SpeedStep: Disabled
Load Line Calibration: Enabled
(all other settings left on auto)

Currently the machine is running at 3675 mhz and has been Prime95 blend stable for the past 10 hours.

Also, it appears that 1.21875 is my stock VID. (CPU-Z showed 1.208/1.216 actually) I found this by setting everything to auto, and going full load on Prime95, and checking CPU-Z. I then set my CPUVcore to this value and my BCLK to 133, and upped my BCLK by 10, tested, and repeated until 183. 183 appears to cause a BSOD when trying to run Prime95. (occurs about 20-30 seconds into starting a blend test with 8 threads) Therefore, I backed my BCLK back down to 175 (not 173) and so far it appears to be stable. The method/guide I followed is Method #1 from the guide here on the boards: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...7-920-4-a.html

My question is - what value should I bump next to try and hit 4ghz? If I try bumping CPUV, it looks like I still receive BSOD's. Should I try bumping QPI next?

Obviously I'm trying to do this with as low voltage as possible. (efficient overclock) I'm not too concerned about my temps at this point in time, but FWIW they are hovering around 65-70 right now. (CoolerMaster V8) I've read that a lot of people with D0's have been able to hit 4ghz with only 1.25 vcore. I followed a number of guides with published settings but didn't have much luck in those configs being stable. (However I could POST and boot into windows ok)

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

- Ace


----------



## calavera

every d0 is different so there's no guarantee that your D0 will hit 4.0 with 1.25 volts and most likely it wont.

You definitely have to bump up vcore. One way is to set vcore to 1.3 volts and qpi to 1.35 with 21x190 and run prime/linx/ibt for 1hour or 10/20 runs to see if its stable. if it is then lower vcore by small increments until you reach the lowest vcore possible at 4.0ghz. Then you start lowering qpi like the above until you find the lowest as well. I think this is the quickest way to find your vcore/qpi for 4.0ghz. It becomes a little tricky with qpi though. sometimes its too low or too high and it just takes trial & error to find out.

Your temps suggest that you'll probably hit low 80's with 1.3+ volts though. Which is still within the safety zone btw.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i just wanna add that thanks to this guide im in at a stable 4ghz with low Vcore. i was trying numbers around 1.4v to get 4ghz stable, i was also playing around with 20x multi a lot, nice to know that was possibly one of my biggest problems.

now its just a matter of going past 4ghz, and hopefully getting my RAM to run at the factory 2000mhz, which i havnt been able to do yet. currently running 1910mhz though.


----------



## alanpsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
No problem!

Host Freq is your Front Side Bus.

*realizes he might have just answered a question with another question*

Ok. Front Side Bus is what carries data between your CPU and your Northbridge. More info here.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front-side_bus

I was able to get my build stable @ 4.0 ht off / 3.8 ht on w/o having to adjust the FSB/Host..

In terms of 21 mult x 200 bclk, when you say you 'cant do it', is it not booting? what kind of messages are you getting? Are you booting into windows and then getting a blue screen?

If you followed Chad's guide, then basically it's probably an adjustment to the vcore to get it stable. Not always up mind, you, but in this case, it's probably a notch up or two - but if you find yourself approaching 1.4v, consider backing down your bclk.

You should be able to hit 4.0 ghz @ 21x mult by 191 bclk, so if 4.0 is your goal, back down your bclk to there and see if you're stable. 21x200 is 4.2ghz, and the amount of vcore required to be stable (especially w/ HT on) starts going up at a proportionally worse rate (at least in my experiences and in what I've seen people here reporting) to the point where its almost not worth it unless you're on a SOLID air setup.

Sorry







that i didn't make it clear as to what i meant by "can't do it". It's just basically after i bumped my BCLK frequency (w/0 raising my vcore) and run PRIME95, i alwayz went into black screen after a certain time so i know my system is not stable. So i need to bump my Vcore as well and run prime95 again to make it stable.

So yesterday i went back home and start fresh, turn off HT and reset my CMOS and follow Char method #1, set my vcore to v1.25 and check my system to see if it's stable. bump another 10 in BCLK and test again if it stable. So i found out at v1.25, my system is stable when it is 190/21







. Therefore i bump my vcore to 1.35 to see where are the limits in terms of the BCLK (becoz once i turned off HT, my load temp is at only < 65c at 1.25 vcore) So now I'm hitting 4.2 with 200/21 at vcore 1.35 and running prime95 since last night. It still running stable with no problem before i headed out to work. Last time i check, surprisingly my temp is only at 67c at 100% load.









Anywayz if it all turns out fine, i'll be a very happy man and once again it proves how helpful the people from this forum is. and lastly of coz i have to thank char for this helpful guide and MistaBernie for helping me out. You guyz are AWESOME !!


----------



## alanpsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calavera* 
every d0 is different so there's no guarantee that your D0 will hit 4.0 with 1.25 volts and most likely it wont.

You definitely have to bump up vcore. One way is to set vcore to 1.3 volts and qpi to 1.35 with 21x190 and run prime/linx/ibt for 1hour or 10/20 runs to see if its stable. if it is then lower vcore by small increments until you reach the lowest vcore possible at 4.0ghz. Then you start lowering qpi like the above until you find the lowest as well. I think this is the quickest way to find your vcore/qpi for 4.0ghz. It becomes a little tricky with qpi though. sometimes its too low or too high and it just takes trial & error to find out.

Your temps suggest that you'll probably hit low 80's with 1.3+ volts though. Which is still within the safety zone btw.

Thanks for the advice too Calavera.

Yea initially i was thinking about the same thing that not every D0 are the same. But i cannot stop thinking that it would have such a big different to the other D0 owner that they have a stable system @ 4.0ghz with only 1.25 vcore and mine's at v1.37. So at the moment i know i did sth wrong.


----------



## gtarmanrob

just to add some results guys, using the "quick and dirty" way of getting 4ghz from the OPs post... i had to put 1.38v into the VTT rather than 1.35v to get mine stable, and im running 1.29vcore for 4ghz, but i rekon i can drop that now coz i kept upping the Vcore trying to eliminate the BSOD, then as soon as i upped the VTT it went away, could have been just that all along.

just cleared 25K in 3dmark06, im amazed.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alanpsk*


Sorry







that i didn't make it clear as to what i meant by "can't do it". It's just basically after i bumped my BCLK frequency (w/0 raising my vcore) and run PRIME95, i alwayz went into black screen after a certain time so i know my system is not stable. So i need to bump my Vcore as well and run prime95 again to make it stable.

So yesterday i went back home and start fresh, turn off HT and reset my CMOS and follow Char method #1, set my vcore to v1.25 and check my system to see if it's stable. bump another 10 in BCLK and test again if it stable. So i found out at v1.25, my system is stable when it is 190/21







. Therefore i bump my vcore to 1.35 to see where are the limits in terms of the BCLK (becoz once i turned off HT, my load temp is at only < 65c at 1.25 vcore) So now I'm hitting 4.2 with 200/21 at vcore 1.35 and running prime95 since last night. It still running stable with no problem before i headed out to work. Last time i check, surprisingly my temp is only at 67c at 100% load.









Anywayz if it all turns out fine, i'll be a very happy man and once again it proves how helpful the people from this forum is. and lastly of coz i have to thank char for this helpful guide and MistaBernie for helping me out. You guyz are AWESOME !!










Sounds like you had some pretty excellent results! And your temps look pretty nice too - you must have done a good job w/ your cooler/TIM (or you live in Antarctica)! Plus you're up around 4.2 ghz!









I do kind of have a question though -- why would you bump your vcore to 1.35 immediately? The guide should advise you to bump your bclk until you hit instability (wait.. rereading... oh, ok - you were stable at 190/21 at 1.25, I getcha, that's about where I wall'd too). Out of curiosity, what made you pick 1.35? Research by others? You _may_ be able to slowly start knocking notches off of your vcore to improve efficiency (and thus lower temps too!). I wouldn't be surprised if you could pull 4.2 ghz (200/21x) closer to the 1.3 mark). This is, of course, not _really_ necessary if you're happy with your performance and temps, and believe that you are stable.

Also, when you're done, be sure to find the i7 Batch Number thread and add your results. Seems like you got a decent chip on yer hands. Your batch may already have an entry on there, but having multiple people with the same batch offers a stronger sample in how chips from that batch hypothetically will do.









Also, Calavera speaks more than true and it's something I should have mentioned reiterated from the original guide... every D0 is different, no two should have the _exact_ same OC... heck, some are absolutely wretched. I thought I had a bad D0 until I realized I was trying to push 4.2ghz w/ HT on at vid


----------



## alanpsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
Sounds like you had some pretty excellent results! And your temps look pretty nice too - you must have done a good job w/ your cooler/TIM (or you live in Antarctica)! Plus you're up around 4.2 ghz!









I do kind of have a question though -- why would you bump your vcore to 1.35 immediately? The guide should advise you to bump your bclk until you hit instability (wait.. rereading... oh, ok - you were stable at 190/21 at 1.25, I getcha, that's about where I wall'd too). Out of curiosity, what made you pick 1.35? Research by others? You _may_ be able to slowly start knocking notches off of your vcore to improve efficiency (and thus lower temps too!). I wouldn't be surprised if you could pull 4.2 ghz (200/21x) closer to the 1.3 mark). This is, of course, not _really_ necessary if you're happy with your performance and temps, and believe that you are stable.

Also, when you're done, be sure to find the i7 Batch Number thread and add your results. Seems like you got a decent chip on yer hands. Your batch may already have an entry on there, but having multiple people with the same batch offers a stronger sample in how chips from that batch hypothetically will do.









Also, Calavera speaks more than true and it's something I should have mentioned reiterated from the original guide... every D0 is different, no two should have the _exact_ same OC... heck, some are absolutely wretched. I thought I had a bad D0 until I realized I was trying to push 4.2ghz w/ HT on at vid









Just got back home from work, it looks like my stability test went pretty well for 18 hrs w/o any problem









As for the 1.35 core.. haha







..i guess i'm an impatient person, coz when i know i can hit 4.0 with 1.25. I can't wait to see what my chip is capable of in terms of OCin'. So i just bump it to 1.35 ( to hell i was at 1.37 before) to see where my chip can go. so i just pick BCLK 200 just to see if it's stable and it turns out fine. So later i think i'll try to push it a little further since my temp is around 65c at full load (much lower than i expected).









So where can i find this i7 batch number ( is it from CPU-Z)? i'll be more than happy to share my result and setting to all the fellow members.


----------



## HighTensionz

Great guide! Will have to use when I upgrade.


----------



## MurrayCYHZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


Murray, check your power settings in windows and make sure it's set not to throttle the cpu. Also make sure you have the newest mobo bios. Those temps are not terrible.


I am using "High Performance" settings. Under "Processor power management" the settings are - Min: 100%, Cooling" Active, Max: 100%

Sorry I took so long to respond. BTW, everthing is running rock solid still. I am a FlightSim guy so the CPU gets a REAL workout.

Thanks,

Murray


----------



## calavera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alanpsk* 
Just got back home from work, it looks like my stability test went pretty well for 18 hrs w/o any problem









As for the 1.35 core.. haha







..i guess i'm an impatient person, coz when i know i can hit 4.0 with 1.25. I can't wait to see what my chip is capable of in terms of OCin'. So i just bump it to 1.35 ( to hell i was at 1.37 before) to see where my chip can go. so i just pick BCLK 200 just to see if it's stable and it turns out fine. So later i think i'll try to push it a little further since my temp is around 65c at full load (much lower than i expected).









So where can i find this i7 batch number ( is it from CPU-Z)? i'll be more than happy to share my result and setting to all the fellow members.

wow your full load temps are very impressive for 1.35v and bclk 200. I would have expected it to be more like in the 80's.

batch number can be only found on the outside of the retail box and on the HS of the CPU.


----------



## Acejam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alanpsk* 
Sorry







that i didn't make it clear as to what i meant by "can't do it". It's just basically after i bumped my BCLK frequency (w/0 raising my vcore) and run PRIME95, i alwayz went into black screen after a certain time so i know my system is not stable. So i need to bump my Vcore as well and run prime95 again to make it stable.

So yesterday i went back home and start fresh, turn off HT and reset my CMOS and follow Char method #1, set my vcore to v1.25 and check my system to see if it's stable. bump another 10 in BCLK and test again if it stable. So i found out at v1.25, my system is stable when it is 190/21







. Therefore i bump my vcore to 1.35 to see where are the limits in terms of the BCLK (becoz once i turned off HT, my load temp is at only < 65c at 1.25 vcore) So now I'm hitting 4.2 with 200/21 at vcore 1.35 and running prime95 since last night. It still running stable with no problem before i headed out to work. Last time i check, surprisingly my temp is only at 67c at 100% load.









Anywayz if it all turns out fine, i'll be a very happy man and once again it proves how helpful the people from this forum is. and lastly of coz i have to thank char for this helpful guide and MistaBernie for helping me out. You guyz are AWESOME !!









Hey alanpsk,

What QPI and DRAM settings are you running? Actually, could you post up all your settings for 200x21? I also have a D0 920 and a vanilla P6T.

I'm running 21x175 stable right now @ 1.225 vcore with 1.25 QPI, PLL set to Auto. My OCZ Gold 6GB RAM is set to 8-8-8-24-88-2T @ 1.64v.

Before I was "trying" to run 1.325 vcore for 21x191, however I could never get the system stable. I would keep bumping my voltage, but nothing worked. I think I need to bump up my QPI instead. (and lower the vcore perhaps)


----------



## saabman

Hi
I got the new i7 930.

Intel X25-M Mainstream 160GB 2.5" SATA-II Solid State Hard Drive (SSDSA2MH160G2C1)
Corsair Dominator 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 PC3-14400C9 (1866MHz) Tri-Channel (TR3X6G1866C9DF)
Intel Core i7 930 2.80Ghz (Bloomfield) (Socket LGA1366) - OEM
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics card
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 Intel X58 (Socket 1366) DDR3 Motherboard
Antec 1200 Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gaming Case - Black
Antec CP 1000W Modular Power Supply
Corsair H50-1 High-Performance CPU Watercooler (Socket LGA775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3)

When you guy OC to 4Ghz, do you turn the HT ON or OFF ??
my temp is over 80C when HT is ON and only about 72C when OFF..

thanks


----------



## Javamaniac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acejam* 
Hey alanpsk,

What QPI and DRAM settings are you running? Actually, could you post up all your settings for 200x21? I also have a D0 920 and a vanilla P6T.

*I'm running 21x175 stable right now @ 1.225 vcore with 1.25 QPI, PLL set to Auto. My OCZ Gold 6GB RAM is set to 8-8-8-24-88-2T @ 1.64v.*

Before I was "trying" to run 1.325 vcore for 21x191, however I could never get the system stable. I would keep bumping my voltage, but nothing worked. I think I need to bump up my QPI instead. (and lower the vcore perhaps)

when you say those stabile voltages and such... is that ALL that you had to change? i still dont understand this overclocking stuff... i tried to adjust some stuff last night but the motherboard LED gave me a "FF" error, and wouldnt boot up... i had to revert everything back to default in order to boot up. what exactly do i need to change?!

and whats the difference between 1T and 2T on the memory settings... mine are set to 9-9-9-24, should i be on 2T instead of 1T??


----------



## nicko42004200

cool all thanks for the info


----------



## alanpsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acejam* 
Hey alanpsk,

What QPI and DRAM settings are you running? Actually, could you post up all your settings for 200x21? I also have a D0 920 and a vanilla P6T.

I'm running 21x175 stable right now @ 1.225 vcore with 1.25 QPI, PLL set to Auto. My OCZ Gold 6GB RAM is set to 8-8-8-24-88-2T @ 1.64v.

Before I was "trying" to run 1.325 vcore for 21x191, however I could never get the system stable. I would keep bumping my voltage, but nothing worked. I think I need to bump up my QPI instead. (and lower the vcore perhaps)

Hey Acejam, no prob, here are my setting :
Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
CPU Ratio Setting - 21.0
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech - Disabled
Intel (R) Turbo Mode Tech - Disabled
BCLK Frequency - 200
PCIE Fequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3 - Auto
CPU Voltage 1.35
CPU PLL Voltage - Auto
QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.30000V
IOH Voltage - Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto
Hyper Thread - Disable

DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.66v

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - Auto
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled

Did you turn off your HT ?? Just as MistaBernie told me to turn off HT i could get my 920 OC to 4.2 ghz with 200/21. Before when i turned on my HT i could only reach 3.8ghz 190/21, even by increasing to just 191/21 it wouldn't be stable when i ran PRIME95 ( screen goes to black in certain time) no matter how much voltage i bump up to.









So after hearing Mistabernie advice I decide to reset my CMOS and start from scratch with HT turned off. By using Char method #1, i'm able to hit 4.2 ghz now with 1.35 vcore ( maybe able to get it lower but my Load temp only reach 66c MAX so i'm happy with it) with most of the setting in Auto.


----------



## Acejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alanpsk*


Hey Acejam, no prob, here are my setting : 
Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
CPU Ratio Setting - 21.0
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech - Disabled
Intel (R) Turbo Mode Tech - Disabled
BCLK Frequency - 200
PCIE Fequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3 - Auto
CPU Voltage 1.35
CPU PLL Voltage - Auto
QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.30000V
IOH Voltage - Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto
Hyper Thread - Disable

DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.66v

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - Auto
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled

Did you turn off your HT ?? Just as MistaBernie told me to turn off HT i could get my 920 OC to 4.2 ghz with 200/21. Before when i turned on my HT i could only reach 3.8ghz 190/21, even by increasing to just 191/21 it wouldn't be stable when i ran PRIME95 ( screen goes to black in certain time) no matter how much voltage i bump up to.









So after hearing Mistabernie advice I decide to reset my CMOS and start from scratch with HT turned off. By using Char method #1, i'm able to hit 4.2 ghz now with 1.35 vcore ( maybe able to get it lower but my Load temp only reach 66c MAX so i'm happy with it) with most of the setting in Auto.



Ah, that's probably the issue then. I still have HT turned on, and would prefer to leave it on for now.

Right now I'm running 21x175 @ 1.225 stabe still. Now that I've got my memory dialed in correctly, perhaps I'll trying upping the BCLK tomorrow.

Thanks for the settings/info!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Thanks chadamir! This guide was a great help.


----------



## giannis303

Hi guys i am new to the forum i ahave an i7 920 c0 on Asus P6T Deluxe 3x1gb G.Skill F3 i was trying to overclock it and it was stable 24/7 at 3,8Ghz 20x190 Ht on, i tried to go for 4-4,2Ghz and then i saw in my bios that i had a problem with my memories only 2gb was usable i rebooted in defaults and open it after 1 day and memories was ok i went for 3,8Ghz again and no problem then when i went for 4,2 i had the same problem.My bios settings was these:
vcore 1,35
pll 1,88
qpi 1,35
dram 1,64
Ht off and all spread spectrum off
load calibration enable
Any ideas???


----------



## giannis303

Forgot to mention that i have a Thermalright Venomous X in push/pull and a Thermaltake Toughpower 850w


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Fill out your system rig with all your components, it's much easier to help that way.


----------



## giannis303

I fix my signature i think u can see my components bro.
Thnx in advance


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giannis303*


I fix my signature i think u can see my components bro.
Thnx in advance


haha hey dude.

no need to add it all in a sig. at the top of the screen you should see *User CP * in the black control bar.

if you click on that your details should come up. theres a menu on the left with a bunch of options, one of those is *Edit System*.

if you go into there, you'll see theres a template to fill out with all your system details, and then they will all come up clear and layed out like ours are.


----------



## giannis303

I think its ok now thnx for the tip


----------



## giannis303

Any ideas why i have this problem with memory??


----------



## xRyudo

When I run Prime95, the CPU speeds somehow downclock themselves to 2600 MHz, and the multiplier gets toned down to 13x instead of 19x.

Could this be related to the temperatures? As a protection. I noticed in Prime95, the temperatures skyrocket to 100+ degrees. (Yes that's really bad, I know).

Unfortunately I can't test the stability now.

In the past I was getting BSODs when reaching 3.8 GHz, and now that I followed this guide I seem to be able to get it running smoothly. Although earlier today with some different settings (Lower voltage of 1.225 volt), it BSODd again when I used Fraps during a game for a while.


----------



## Snowman53

Ok, I've gone through the Guide and all is good at 4.0G. The one thing I'm not sure about is what programs like CUPID Report back the the CPU is running at! My setting are within spec with CPU voltage of 1.33125, Blck 200, Dram Bus 1.6,QPI Voltage 1.3, CPUPLL 1.8 all other settings are auto and everything is turn on..Hyperthread etc..Stable and temps are around 38 idle and 68 full load. Running a Corsair watercooler with 2 fans(Push Pull). CUPID Report showing my multiplier is at 20 sometimes and flips to a 12 multiplier! Is this normal? Even when I back setting down on over clock, it still is inconsistence.
Thanks for any help
Snowman53


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xRyudo*


When I run Prime95, the CPU speeds somehow downclock themselves to 2600 MHz, and the multiplier gets toned down to 13x instead of 19x.

Could this be related to the temperatures? As a protection. I noticed in Prime95, the temperatures skyrocket to 100+ degrees. (Yes that's really bad, I know).

Unfortunately I can't test the stability now.

In the past I was getting BSODs when reaching 3.8 GHz, and now that I followed this guide I seem to be able to get it running smoothly. Although earlier today with some different settings (Lower voltage of 1.225 volt), it BSODd again when I used Fraps during a game for a while.


Are you joking?

3.8GHZ on a stock cooler.. man you're gonna fry that chip!! I would recomend 3.2GHZ max until you get a proper HSF for overclocking!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowman53* 
Ok, I've gone through the Guide and all is good at 4.0G. The one thing I'm not sure about is what programs like CUPID Report back the the CPU is running at! My setting are within spec with CPU voltage of 1.33125, Blck 200, Dram Bus 1.6,QPI Voltage 1.3, CPUPLL 1.8 all other settings are auto and everything is turn on..Hyperthread etc..Stable and temps are around 38 idle and 68 full load. Running a Corsair watercooler with 2 fans(Push Pull). CUPID Report showing my multiplier is at 20 sometimes and flips to a 12 multiplier! Is this normal? Even when I back setting down on over clock, it still is inconsistence.
Thanks for any help
Snowman53

did you turn off some of the BIOS functions like C1E Halt State, Thermal Throttling and things like that? coz thats what they do and it can cause huge instabilities with your overclock.

in your BIOS, they are usually found under advanced options or something similar.


----------



## kurei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xRyudo*


When I run Prime95, the CPU speeds somehow downclock themselves to 2600 MHz, and the multiplier gets toned down to 13x instead of 19x.

Could this be related to the temperatures? As a protection. I noticed in Prime95, the temperatures skyrocket to 100+ degrees. (Yes that's really bad, I know).

Unfortunately I can't test the stability now.

In the past I was getting BSODs when reaching 3.8 GHz, and now that I followed this guide I seem to be able to get it running smoothly. Although earlier today with some different settings (Lower voltage of 1.225 volt), it BSODd again when I used Fraps during a game for a while.


Dude.... what you are experiencing is called throttling (i think). Once your system reaches the maximum junction temperature an Intel based safety feature will throttle your multiplier back to keep you from burning your chip.

But the stock cooler... really dude... Your lucky youve not fried it already.

Found this on http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windo...hrottling.html

CPU TM1 or TM2 Throttling occurs when the CPU becomes 'too hot'. The CPU throttles down the load to decrease it's core temperature.

get Throttle Watch to see if your computer
is doing this:
http://www.techspot.com/download400.html

I'm assuming your mobo allows you to select at which temperatures your CPU throttles. Look up the reccomended temperature for your CPU and make your decisio


----------



## BriSleep

Hey great guide!!








Just one question, I have this sweet ram kit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145232

The listed voltage is 1.65 but while I was testing I set it to 1.75v, the timings are 9-9-9-24-2t with the rest on auto. When I set the ram on auto it won't run stable at all but it runs at 1066Mhz. The only way I could get it to run anywhere close to 1866 was to run it 2:10 with a freq of 1912. Should I be worried that it's at .10v higher than it's rated for? I'd like to bump up my multiplier to 20X200 to get 4.2G's, right now I'm at 20X190 with 1.45V at 4.001G's.
Just don't want to toast my ram.


----------



## chadamir

Brisleep: I wouldn't worry about voltage too much since there is some droop, but you should be able to run at spec at 1.65.

This thread has been updated to include the 930 since the chip is essentially the same and all research points to the 21x multiplier being better on that one too. Let me know if I'm wrong guys


----------



## TurboHertz

I cant get past 186 BCLK with 21 multi with lots of 124's raising QPI voltage does nothing. My cooling is adequate.


----------



## chadamir

Will it boot past 186?

Assuming it does and you're just getting errors, have you tried increasing vcore or any other setting? Have you tried higher bclk and lower multiplier?


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
Will it boot past 186?

Assuming it does and you're just getting errors, have you tried increasing vcore or any other setting? Have you tried higher bclk and lower multiplier?

Higher bclk and lower multi gives me an infinite post loop. Increasing voltages doesn't work (even though I haven't given it much of a try) Higher QPI voltage doesn't work either.


----------



## meetajhu

1.Should ram be at default speed or lowest speed when starting to increase bclk? 
2.At 1.2v i get 3.4ghz my ram speed is 1680mhz at cl7 stable. And my CPU temp with prime95 max setting or linkpack is 67C. Are the temps ok without AC? HT is ON btw.
3.After overclocking can you turn back power saving features ON?
4.And can i run at stock speed again if i don't want to waste electricity and again put back my overclock settings when rendering in Maya?

Please No. your answers it will be easy. Thank you


----------



## TurboHertz

ost removed for stupidity:


----------



## chadamir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meetajhu*


1.Should ram be at default speed or lowest speed when starting to increase bclk? 
2.At 1.2v i get 3.4ghz my ram speed is 1680mhz at cl7 stable. And my CPU temp with prime95 max setting or linkpack is 67C. Are the temps ok without AC? HT is ON btw.
3.After overclocking can you turn back power saving features ON?
4.And can run at stock speed again if i don't want to waste electricity and again put back my overclock settings when rendering in Maya?

Please No. your answers it will be easy. Thank you


1) I have ram at the 8x multiplier but it doesnt really matter as long as you think your ram is stable. 
2) Yes.
3) Usually.
3) Yea save your oc settings or use profiles or write them down whatever.

---

@turbohertz: Try playing around with cpu clock skew, pll, etc. or even giving the board some pcie breathing room. Do you have the newest bios?


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


1) I have ram at the 8x multiplier but it doesnt really matter as long as you think your ram is stable. 
2) Yes.
3) Usually.
3) Yea save your oc settings or use profiles or write them down whatever.

---

@turbohertz: Try playing around with cpu clock skew, pll, etc. or even giving the board some pcie breathing room. Do you have the newest bios?


describe pcie breathing room and i have bios 49 newest is 51


----------



## chadamir

I mean setting the pcie frequency to maybe 102. You might try the evga forums since users there will know specifics regarding your board.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
I mean setting the pcie frequency to maybe 102. You might try the evga forums since users there will know specifics regarding your board.

I don't wanna increase that as I have heard it can **** things up good


----------



## Bodycount

@turbohertz

A stop code "BSOD" 124 can mean either too much QPI or not enough try lowering it

Body


----------



## werds

Hey, I have my multi at x21 for my i7920d0... and bclkat 191 - but whenever I run prime95 or IBT (while watching coretemp and cpu-z) the multi drops back to 20. This seems to be related to the TDP (overspeed protection).

Any thoughts on how I could fix this? This guide has been helpful in giving me a slightly better understanding of what is what in my bios btw! Thanks


----------



## chadamir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *werds*


Hey, I have my multi at x21 for my i7920d0... and bclkat 191 - but whenever I run prime95 or IBT (while watching coretemp and cpu-z) the multi drops back to 20. This seems to be related to the TDP (overspeed protection).

Any thoughts on how I could fix this? This guide has been helpful in giving me a slightly better understanding of what is what in my bios btw! Thanks










Disable overspeed.


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


Disable overspeed.


I did, and it still lowered my multi whenever it went over 130w TDP while running prime.









Wasn't sure if I made some gross error or not in the process - or if it is merely a symptom of the mobo I am using.

For now I have moved down to using x19 Multiplier.

Next question- After a few runs at Prime95 I constantly have one specific core erroring out. So I am slowly cranking vcore to see if this fixes it. I am up to 1.3vcore in bios BUT when I run it and watch CPU-s I see the voltage run around anywhere from 1.272-1.301 vcore - I noticed that it did similar when I had it set to run 1.264 vcore, that it would regularly dip below that setting, is this dip while under load normal? I cranked it up to 1.3 instead of incrementally because I saw about a .03-.04 difference in voltage drops and figured counteracting the bottom end might help...


----------



## chadamir

Do you have llc on or off?


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


Do you have llc on or off?


Been spending a bit of time in the bios and to be honest I cannot for the life of me spot LLC or load line calibration listed anywhere in my bios atm - is it hiding under a different name? A quick google on my part came up with nothing conclusive









So far I have three runs of Prime 95 that make it 4 hours, around that 4th hours one of the cores hits a rounding error and stops working. The other 3 cores continue chugging along- still doing some minor tweaks to see how I can fix that one core kaputting on me









Reading about this board it seems that PLL is the best way to combat the voltage droop when under load? I upped PLL to 1.88 and it doesn't seem to do MUCH, as I still get about a .040 voltage fluctuation.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


describe pcie breathing room and i have bios 49 newest is 51


Hey, I have your mobo or it's twin sister really. Are you trying to reach 4...Ghz? I can help you out a little, you can PM me or post here and I'll try to figure out what settings you have to change. Unless you upgrade to an i-9 or 2000mhz ram you shouldn't really update the bios. It's the old, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## chadamir

Unfortunately, I did some research and it appears your board does not have llc, werds. PLL seems to help according to the msi forum.

Your options are to either just up the voltage to compensate for vdroop or to find a pencil mod. Some people are good at this but youll have to look around for them and get them pictures of the board.


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


Unfortunately, I did some research and it appears your board does not have llc, werds. PLL seems to help according to the msi forum.

Your options are to either just up the voltage to compensate for vdroop or to find a pencil mod. Some people are good at this but youll have to look around for them and get them pictures of the board.


Damn, as I thought - Yea I am currently compensating with more voltage as PLL didn't give me any visible or easily measurable differences









Looks like I can just use this as an excuse to upgrade my mobo in the near future then hehe...


----------



## SirGaric

Hello, new to the forums here.

Thanks for your guide, I have been using it to OC my 930 D0, but when stress testing it, I get lots of BSOD with codes that are not listed in the guide (page faults, system service failures,...). I never get Prime95 or Linx errors, just blue screens, with different codes. Could be my PSU (a Thermaltake toughpower I bought some five years ago) the cause for this? Everything is ok until I go past 4Ghz and I start touching the voltages to go further.

Temps donÂ´t go past 80, so I don't think its an overheating problem.

Other specs:
Asus P6T Deluxe V2
6Gb Mushkin Blackline 1600
Noctua NH-C12P SE14

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chadamir

Sirgarlic please go into user control panel and put in your specs there including cooler. Also what are the errors? What settings are you using?


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Thanks for the guide

But
1- some "D0s" are worse than "C0s"

2- Not all D0's can reach 4GHz


----------



## cRaZyEddie187

Hello everyone... lets get to the dirty. I have a crappy D0 chip that was 1.2875 VID. At 4.0 i had to use 1.36v and now at 4.2 (200x21) im pushing 1.425v 18h prime, 6h OCCT, and 20 pass linx stable at 65 degrees.

HT off
load line calibration on
Vcore 1.425
VTT 1.3975v
PLL 1.88
IOH core 1.2v
Ram at 1600 8-8-8-24-1T-90 1.66v

AT 210 bclk i raised vcore to 1.45 VTT up one more notch, and ioh core to 1.24 and prime only lasted a few minutes.

i guess i have to keep going up on vcore but i don't want to push too much voltage.. i want a 24/7 overclock as high as possible since im on water. Im guessing 1.5v should be fine???

Are there any other tricks to getting a stable overclock? I heard lowering my PLL would actually help.. Any ideas or suggestions please... i spent dookey money on this WC setup and I really want to push the limits.

So should I be happy with a 4.2 overclock after spent all this money? or say screw it and push it to the limits? or sell the chip and buy a new one?


----------



## SirGaric

Thanks for your answer, chadamir.

My current settings are messed after trying different things, I will start over from the last stable config as soon as I arrive home this evening (I write from Spain).

Just for the record, stock vid was 1.216v. I was stable with that until 3.8Ghz or so (I dont remember right now). VTT was 1.25v from the very start, and PLL was at 1.88v. vDIMM was 1.66v. LLC on, HT off (I really don't need it for flight simulator X).

Oh, and multiplier is 21x (can use 22x, but I have read it's not as stable as 21x). I would like to achieve a stable 4.2 GHz with 200x21, and if possible, 4.4 Ghz with 200x22.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi saabman I found your post through searching forums about my new custom pc which will include the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 Intel X58 (Socket 1366) DDR3 Motherboard and the Corsair Dominator 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 PC3-14400C9 (1866MHz) Tri-Channel (TR3X6G1866C9DF) Memory...I want to ask you if your system (at non-overclocked contisions) is stable from these components for 24/7 use! I'm concernced about compability issues...I don't want to overclock my system just to know if my components will be compatible and stable before I buy them...THX!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saabman* 
Hi
I got the new i7 930.

Intel X25-M Mainstream 160GB 2.5" SATA-II Solid State Hard Drive (SSDSA2MH160G2C1)
Corsair Dominator 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 PC3-14400C9 (1866MHz) Tri-Channel (TR3X6G1866C9DF)
Intel Core i7 930 2.80Ghz (Bloomfield) (Socket LGA1366) - OEM
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics card
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 Intel X58 (Socket 1366) DDR3 Motherboard
Antec 1200 Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gaming Case - Black
Antec CP 1000W Modular Power Supply
Corsair H50-1 High-Performance CPU Watercooler (Socket LGA775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3)

When you guy OC to 4Ghz, do you turn the HT ON or OFF ??
my temp is over 80C when HT is ON and only about 72C when OFF..

thanks

Hi saabman I found your post through searching forums about my new custom pc which will include the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 Intel X58 (Socket 1366) DDR3 Motherboard and the Corsair Dominator 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 PC3-14400C9 (1866MHz) Tri-Channel (TR3X6G1866C9DF) Memory...I want to ask you if your system (at non-overclocked contisions) is stable from these components for 24/7 use! I'm concernced about compability issues...I don't want to overclock my system just to know if my components will be compatible and stable before I buy them...THX!


----------



## nasha

Great guide ! Thank you very much! Just upgraded my system to i7 and this came handy.

I used some user posted settings from ASUS P6X58D Premium thread as my starting point. Right now I am at 4.0Ghz @ 1.256V. Ran 50 passes of Intel Burn test at very high stress settings and it passed







yay !

I started with lower voltages but Interl Burn test used to give BSOD. Seems like 1.256V works! Will run Prime overnight and hope for the best


----------



## sti-06

What a great guide! Superb job chadamir, this guide helped me a lot along with other members' helps. +rep


----------



## whoisron

how come i was able to run intelburntest 20 runs and get a stable overclock 2 weeks ago but now when i run it it keeps giving me an error after 2 runs but my computer doesn't restart and no matter how much voltage i raise on the core or qpi or any setting im still getting the error? did my reboot start up bad? do you think if i restart it will fix the problem? or is this common has my chip degraded? what could be the cause.


----------



## chadamir

What was your voltage before? I doubt it degraded so soon. Did you run memtest? Maybe the ram went bad. Anything change in your setup?


----------



## whoisron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


What was your voltage before? I doubt it degraded so soon. Did you run memtest? Maybe the ram went bad. Anything change in your setup?


i did not run memtest but im thinking it has something to do with my memory.


----------



## SirGaric

This is weird. My current settings are:

185x21=3.88GHz
Vcore: 1.216
PLL: 1.88
QPI: 1.25
DRAM: 1.66

LLC: On
HT: Off

All other voltages and settings on auto, except those mentioned in the guide. I have followed the guide until this point, and it just completed 50 passes of intel burn test at Very High stress.

Now, if I go until 190x21, I dont get just errors in the test, but a beautiful blue screen with error code 3A (something like system service failure). And now I suppose I shoiuld begin with higher vcore values, but this error isnt listed in the guide. I did a google search but didn't find any results related to overclocking.

I'll do more tests to find out if I always get the same error.

Edit: I got BSOD code 1E now, during a Prime test with small fft.


----------



## SchindlersFist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SirGaric* 
This is weird. My current settings are:

185x21=3.88GHz
Vcore: 1.216
PLL: 1.88
QPI: 1.25
DRAM: 1.66

LLC: On
HT: Off

All other voltages and settings on auto, except those mentioned in the guide. I have followed the guide until this point, and it just completed 50 passes of intel burn test at Very High stress.

Now, if I go until 190x21, I dont get just errors in the test, but a beautiful blue screen with error code 3A (something like system service failure). And now I suppose I shoiuld begin with higher vcore values, but this error isnt listed in the guide. I did a google search but didn't find any results related to overclocking.

I'll do more tests to find out if I always get the same error.

Edit: I got BSOD code 1E now, during a Prime test with small fft.

I'm getting about the same results as you are I think. Lots of blue screens. We have similar motherboards. Currently I'm at:

191x21=4009MHz
Vcore-1.3v
PLL-1.88v
QPI-1.35 (trying to follow method 3 now)
DRAM- 1.64v

I have my settings in X.M.S. because CPU-Z was showing my memory at speeds under 1200MHz (I have 1600Mhz). It's still a bit underclocked because of my BCLK but I'm fine with that. I guess I'm about to do another prime95 run on blend so hopefully I don't get another blue screen. I really want to keep this at 4Ghz but I don't want to have a huge Vcore.

Edit: Ok did it that time and my screen just froze. I'm gonna keep putting Vcore up in the increments they suggest. So I'm at 1.30625 now.

Edit 2: Finally got it stable to my likings. I pretty much used the settings for method 3 and got it stable in prime95 at 1.3125v. HT is on


----------



## chadamir

Those letter+number code bsods are vcore related. I do mention them in the prime95 part of the guide.


----------



## SchindlersFist

So if I basically have the settings for method 3 (I tried others for a while before using these settings), HT on, Vcore at 1.3125, Prime95 load at 77 C hottest core, Idle at 38-39 C, would it be safe to keep them 24/7? This is my first ever build and first ever overclock.


----------



## whoisron

does raising qpi / dram voltage raise core temps? I really don't know how qpi / dram voltage works can anyone give me a brief guide? should i start it at 1.35 or 1.3? do i keep it on par with my core voltage?


----------



## chadamir

schindler, seems fine to me.

whoisron, I recommend starting it at auto or 1.2 and then adjusting as necessary. It doesn't really affect temperatures too much if any as far as i know.


----------



## Dooginater

Intel Processor Identification Utility says my QPI is 6.85 but it's at 4.80 in bios. Would that cause instability?


----------



## chadamir

Edit: my answer here was initially wrong.

QPI is listed under qpi link in cpuz. Just mutliply what it says by two. Mine says 3436 so i get 6872 and the intel utility reports this correctly. Whats your bclk/ram speeds dooginator?


----------



## Stance

I've been at it again in the quest of reaching a stable 4.4Ghz for 24/7 use. But just as before I've been running into nothing but arising questions and confusion when it comes to voltages; auto/normal/manually/Gigabyte ET6 (just to read out) would be the keywords mostly related.

It comes down to my setup appearing to defy many of the 'laws' this guide poses whenever I'm not leaving certain values on auto. Anyway, is there any other way to read out all my mobo's voltage values in windows like EasyTuner 6 does?

Edit - Example: ET6 reads my (on auto) QPI/DRAM (VTT) voltage as 1.51v, while I'm currently at a stock everything *2.67Ghz*. I mean seriously, this can't be right.. right?


----------



## chadamir

That shouldn't be right, no. If its doing that then dont use auto.


----------



## Stance

Yeah obviously I shouldn't use auto in that case. But that's where the issue gets much deeper, months ago I've tried pretty much any value and all combinations I considered possible and that were in line with the guide (manually adjusting everything in the BIOS ofc) but was unable to even reach stability over 3.6Ghz. It's like my board wÃ¡nts things to be left on auto, and on top of that doesn't take displaying correct values too serious.

I realize it might just be one simple setting I'm overlooking or something in that direction, but so far I haven't been able to find out what it is for the past 10 months. This guide gave me a great basic (and beyond) start back then, and is really the best and most accurate I've come across. I'm just so clueless about where to go from here because my reality is not at all corresponding to it.


----------



## dude guy bro

oops - found a thread about my query


----------



## chadamir

It's my 25th birthday today guys. Just in case anyone wants to buy me a present because I'm poor now, and when I wrote this guide I wasn't.


----------



## SirGaric

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## nasha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
It's my 25th birthday today guys. Just in case anyone wants to buy me a present because I'm poor now, and when I wrote this guide I wasn't.









happy Birthday man !







and thanks for this superb guide








What do u want for gift ? i7-980x ?


----------



## werds

Yes Chad, happy b-day, this guide most definitely was helpful and well written!


----------



## chatch15117

I'm going for 4.2GHz right now. My voltages are insane







. 1.392vcore load in cpu-z. Is that too much for 24/7?

Also I have my QPI PLL at 1.26v.


----------



## Hasie

Hello guys.
I Am getting a i7 920 in 3 months.
Damn thats long to wait hehe. but worth it I am upgrading from a 3Ghz c2d. hehe
I am definatly going to be using this guys a lot to oc my chip.
Hope I can reach 4 ghz.
Money is tight So I wil be starting of with a cheap x58m msi board.


----------



## craziplaya21

Hi, I'm using a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R motherboard with an i7 920 D0 with Corsair XMS3 6GB (TR3X6G1600C9). I followed your "Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency" and I can't seem to get past the windows loading the screen. It just bsods after loading the logo halfway. Any idea what is wrong?


----------



## Stance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chatch15117* 
I'm going for 4.2GHz right now. My voltages are insane







. 1.392vcore load in cpu-z. Is that too much for 24/7?

Also I have my QPI PLL at 1.26v.










Tried increasing the QPI/VTT to maintain a lower vCore? It helped loads in my case. 1.4+ is nothing but safe, taking Droop in account. Even seen cases of 1.5-1.55v for 24/7 use. Also, is a QPI PLL of 1.26v really needed for stability?







As far as I can recall mine has never gone off the 1.1 mark so far, even at 4.2Ghz.

But all in all, no your current vCore isn't too much. Under 1.45-1.5v it's safe to say only excessive heat will degrade/kill the chip, not the volts.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *craziplaya21* 
Hi, I'm using a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R motherboard with an i7 920 D0 with Corsair XMS3 6GB (TR3X6G1600C9). I followed your "Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency" and I can't seem to get past the windows loading the screen. It just bsods after loading the logo halfway. Any idea what is wrong?

I cant say for sure. You might try slowly upping bclk and checking stability. Also add your system in user cp so we know more about your hardware.


----------



## chatch15117

Wow I keep failing prime95 blend regardless of how much voltage I use. What should my uncore and memory multipliers be? I have tried both 16x and 17x for uncore and my memory multiplier is 8x.

Memtest shows no errors btw.


----------



## chatch15117

Double post but whatever. I'm almost an hour into Prime95 blend @ these settings









197BCLK










EDIT: 1 worker failed after 1 hour 1 minute.


----------



## aln688

What's the highest IOH Voltage you've saw being used for a Core i7 920? I'm using 1.20616V and wondered if a higher value would give better results, i.e. let me reduce the CPU Voltage. FYI, IOH=NB. Thanks.


----------



## chatch15117

It didn't help. Is 1.395v QPI/Vtt safe???? Intel max is 1.35v


----------



## Stance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chatch15117* 
It didn't help. Is 1.395v QPI/Vtt safe???? Intel max is 1.35v

1.4-1.45 is perfectly safe. In the first few months I had my i7 at 4GHz I had it at 1.515v, since I left it on auto; no problems whatsoever. Some have been using 1.5-1.55 forever.


----------



## chadamir

Yeah you're definitely ok with 1.39. qpi/vtt has droop too.


----------



## matchboss

Ok I have ud3r and have already been @4.2 stable through prime95 and occt for over a month while using ocz reaper hpc 1333.Sold the ocz and now have 6gb Gskill ripjaw 2000 and cant seem to get above 4.0,and I get the same as the earlier post where as the windows loading screen will lock up??btw I have also cut my my mem clk way down and tried several different multipliers??


----------



## igord93

So i can use *EXACTLY* the same overclock settings on both CPUs?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *igord93*


So i can use *EXACTLY* the same overclock settings on both CPUs?


No, each CPU is different


----------



## blbrchnk

Ok, I am having some issues with my D0 that I bought from a fellow overclock.net user. I believe he said he had it at around 4.4Ghz at only 1.25V, yet it takes me about 1.35 to hit 4Ghz so I know I am probably doing something wrong, it is just a matter of what. At 1.38V the load temp has never gone above 62C. I also try to keep my current RAM at 1600Mhz or below because it isn't the greatest (going to be getting some tridents). I have ran memtest with them though and they passed.

Also, it seems that when I select the 21x multiplier in bios, it only uses 20x when I look at CPU-Z. I have been trying to hit 4.1 and have used 20x205 and 19x216. Like I said, the 21x doesn't seem to work right.

My settings in BIOS are as follows:
EIST - disabled
C-State - disabled
C1E - disabled
overspeed protection - on (not quite sure about this one, gonna go play with it after this post)
Intel Virtualization Tech - enabled
CPU Phase Control - disabled currently, but have tried it both ways
QPI - has two settings High and Low. Low makes things very sluggish. currently on high. When high is enabled, you can choose speeds.
CPU Amplitude Control - default 800mv
PCI-E Amplitude Control - default 800mv
CPU CLK Skew - Normal
IOH CLK Skew - Normal
PCI Freq - Auto
PCI-E Freq - 100
Auto-Disable DRAM/PCI Freq - disabled, but tried enabled as well.
CPU-V - +1.5V which makes it about 1.38-1.39V
PLL- 1.88V
QPI - 1.35V tried moving down to 1.3V
DRAM - 1.65V
NB V - 1.2V
ICH V - 1.2V
Spread Spectrum off

There we have it folks. Any thoughts about what I am doing wrong would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chadamir

BLB: your board does not have llc your qpi should be fine on the lowest multiplier. wont make a difference (or shouldn't). 4.4 at 1.25 is really really good. Probably the best chip I've heard of. Was HT on or off for that clock and was it prime stable?


----------



## Dream Desire

I would struggle to even get my pc to boot only at 1.25v @ 4.4 unless you had a very very high VTT voltage. Did he say it was stable or just "bootable"?


----------



## blbrchnk

Didn't say if it was prime stable or if that was with HT on/off. That stuff aside, being a D0 it shouldn't take 1.35V to hit 4.0 should it?


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blbrchnk*


Didn't say if it was prime stable or if that was with HT on/off. That stuff aside, being a D0 it shouldn't take 1.35V to hit 4.0 should it?


It should in theory, but every chip is different and there are some terrible D0's out there. Did you try raising the VTT by a couple notches?


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Desire*


It should in theory, but every chip is different and there are some terrible D0's out there. Did you try raising the VTT by a couple notches?


I don't have a "VTT" option exactly but I think that is what I have labeled as QPI V correct? If so I have had it most of the time at 1.35V, but have tried 1.3V and I believe 1.375V. I guess I had read that 1.4 was the ceiling for that, but just going back a few posts in this thread it appears that it is ok to go above the 1.4?

I had read that sometimes lowering it helped and was going to try that when I got home from work.

Edit - He just told me that it was confirmed stable with Linx so there has to be something I am screwing up.


----------



## bluebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Desire* 
I would struggle to even get my pc to boot only at 1.25v @ 4.4 unless you had a very very high VTT voltage. Did he say it was stable or just "bootable"?

4.4 is hard to reach even on water.
i am betting its just bootable


----------



## chadamir

blb: as I said. your board has no llc so needs extra voltage to compensate for vdroop.


----------



## blbrchnk

double post


----------



## chadamir

I'm not sure. I'd ask him his settings and his board. It can make a difference.


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebunny* 
4.4 is hard to reach even on water.
i am betting its just bootable

He said it was linx stable for him.

@char yeah I think I am realizing that this board just sucks. I got it in a combo deal from the guy that I bought the processor for pretty cheap. I guess I might just have to bite the bullet and get a decent board.

I think another one of my problems is that this stupid board won't lock the 21x multiplier under load, so it drops to 20x. Because of that I have been using the 19x and 20x multipliers in which I have read the 20x can be buggy. My bclk wall seems to be around 216-217 so that is why I think I am having a hard time getting 4.1 Ghz on the 19x multi.

I have heard if you put in a request to MSI tech support there is a chance you can get a beta bios that will lock down the 21x multiplier. I did so last night, but I am not too confident about that one. All of their tech support on their forums disavow any knowledge if you use the word overclock because "it isn't what the board was intended for". Funny that they include an overclocking program on their cd and have all the overclocking features in the bios if that is true







. If they give me the same crap, I will be adding them to the list of companies that I already will never buy from again.

Edit - Actually just to make sure, other boards do allow the use of the 21x multiplier on all four cores from a 920 correct? That is without dropping it to 20x under load?


----------



## chadamir

Some have turbo throttling at high tdp but some dont and some have custom bioses that don't it depends on the board.


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


Some have turbo throttling at high tdp but some dont and some have custom bioses that don't it depends on the board.


That is the exact issue I am having. It throttles the multi down from 21x to 20x when any sort of load hits the processor. There are people on the MSI forums that say you can ask MSI for a beta bios to lock it at 21x, but they essentially told me that it is working as intended sorry for your luck.

I guess the other issue is that it took me +1.5V (about 1.32V under load) to get 4.0Ghz stable on a chip that someone else had 4.4Ghz stable at 1.25V. Would the motherboard really make that kind of difference? I am still trying to tweak the settings to see how I can get it down, but I haven't found any combination of anything that brings that voltage down stably.

If this keeps going this way, I will be selling this board and finding one that doesn't suck (and never purchase an MSI board again).


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I have some good insightful information that I believe can be added to the OP.

Here is some more info on the Phase Locked Loop voltages. Whether you need higher or lower value, I cannot say as all CPUs vary as well as motherboard quality may vary from one to another even if it is the same model. Let me explain.

The operation of a phase locked loop, PLL, is based around the idea of comparing the phase of two signals. This information about the error in phase or the phase difference between the two signals is then used to control the frequency of the loop.

To understand more about the concept of phase and phase difference, first visualise a radio frequency signal in the form of a familiar x-y plot of a sine wave. As time progresses the amplitude oscillates above and below the line, repeating itself after each cycle. The linear plot can also be represented in the form of a circle. The beginning of the cycle can be represented as a particular point on the circle and as a time progresses the point on the waveform moves around the circle. Thus a complete cycle is equivalent to 360 degrees. The instantaneous position on the circle represents the phase at that given moment relative to the beginning of the cycle.

To look at the concept of phase difference, take the example of two signals. Although the two signals have the same frequency, the peaks and troughs do not occur in the same place. There is said to be a phase difference between the two signals. This phase difference is measured as the angle between them. It can be seen that it is the angle between the same point on the two waveforms. In this case a zero crossing point has been taken, but any point will suffice provided that it is the same on both.

When there two signals have different frequencies it is found that the phase difference between the two signals is always varying. The reason for this is that the time for each cycle is different and accordingly they are moving around the circle at different rates. It can be inferred from this that the definition of two signals having exactly the same frequency is that the phase difference between them is constant. There may be a phase difference between the two signals. This only means that they do not reach the same point on the waveform at the same time. If the phase difference is fixed it means that one is lagging behind or leading the other signal by the same amount, i.e. they are on the same frequency.

A phase-locked loop is used to set a frequency in such a manner that it matches a reference frequency produced by a reference oscillator. The match must be so accurate that the phase shift between the two frequencies does not drift. Phase locked loops (PLLs) are utilized by electronic devices to generate clock signals from a reference signal. The generated clock signal may be at the same frequency as the reference clock signal or at a fractional or multiple frequency of the reference clock signal. The generated clock signal typically has a predetermined phase relationship with the reference clock signal. Phase-locked loop (PLL) integrated circuits produce an oscillator frequency output which matches an input frequency signal. A typical PLL may include a phase-frequency detector, a charge pump, and a voltage-controlled oscillator (VCO). A phase locked loop circuit operates by producing an oscillator frequency to match the frequency of an input signal. The phase frequency detector compares an input or system clock with an output clock and provides clock control signals to the charge pump. The charge pump adds or subtracts charge to a filter capacitor based on the clock control signals and generates a control voltage that controls the frequency of the VCO. Another block may be provided to buffer and divide or multiply the output clock, which is fed back to the PFD for comparison with the system clock. Phase-locked loops are widely used in digital electronics, signal telemetry, and communications applications. Phase Locked Loop (PLL) circuits may be used for frequency control. Many applications require phase-locked loop (PLL) circuits which will work with high frequencies. PLL circuits may be configured as frequency multipliers, demodulators, tracking generators or clock recovery circuits.


----------



## jshay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
I have some good insightful information that I believe can be added to the OP.

Here is some more info on the Phase Locked Loop voltages. Whether you need higher or lower value, I cannot say as all CPUs vary as well as motherboard quality may vary from one to another even if it is the same model. Let me explain.

The operation of a phase locked loop, PLL, is based around the idea of comparing the phase of two signals. This information about the error in phase or the phase difference between the two signals is then used to control the frequency of the loop.

To understand more about the concept of phase and phase difference, first visualise a radio frequency signal in the form of a familiar x-y plot of a sine wave. As time progresses the amplitude oscillates above and below the line, repeating itself after each cycle. The linear plot can also be represented in the form of a circle. The beginning of the cycle can be represented as a particular point on the circle and as a time progresses the point on the waveform moves around the circle. Thus a complete cycle is equivalent to 360 degrees. The instantaneous position on the circle represents the phase at that given moment relative to the beginning of the cycle.

To look at the concept of phase difference, take the example of two signals. Although the two signals have the same frequency, the peaks and troughs do not occur in the same place. There is said to be a phase difference between the two signals. This phase difference is measured as the angle between them. It can be seen that it is the angle between the same point on the two waveforms. In this case a zero crossing point has been taken, but any point will suffice provided that it is the same on both.

When there two signals have different frequencies it is found that the phase difference between the two signals is always varying. The reason for this is that the time for each cycle is different and accordingly they are moving around the circle at different rates. It can be inferred from this that the definition of two signals having exactly the same frequency is that the phase difference between them is constant. There may be a phase difference between the two signals. This only means that they do not reach the same point on the waveform at the same time. If the phase difference is fixed it means that one is lagging behind or leading the other signal by the same amount, i.e. they are on the same frequency.

A phase-locked loop is used to set a frequency in such a manner that it matches a reference frequency produced by a reference oscillator. The match must be so accurate that the phase shift between the two frequencies does not drift. Phase locked loops (PLLs) are utilized by electronic devices to generate clock signals from a reference signal. The generated clock signal may be at the same frequency as the reference clock signal or at a fractional or multiple frequency of the reference clock signal. The generated clock signal typically has a predetermined phase relationship with the reference clock signal. Phase-locked loop (PLL) integrated circuits produce an oscillator frequency output which matches an input frequency signal. A typical PLL may include a phase-frequency detector, a charge pump, and a voltage-controlled oscillator (VCO). A phase locked loop circuit operates by producing an oscillator frequency to match the frequency of an input signal. The phase frequency detector compares an input or system clock with an output clock and provides clock control signals to the charge pump. The charge pump adds or subtracts charge to a filter capacitor based on the clock control signals and generates a control voltage that controls the frequency of the VCO. Another block may be provided to buffer and divide or multiply the output clock, which is fed back to the PFD for comparison with the system clock. Phase-locked loops are widely used in digital electronics, signal telemetry, and communications applications. Phase Locked Loop (PLL) circuits may be used for frequency control. Many applications require phase-locked loop (PLL) circuits which will work with high frequencies. PLL circuits may be configured as frequency multipliers, demodulators, tracking generators or clock recovery circuits.

Good read!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blbrchnk*


He said it was linx stable for him.

@char yeah I think I am realizing that this board just sucks. I got it in a combo deal from the guy that I bought the processor for pretty cheap. I guess I might just have to bite the bullet and get a decent board.

I think another one of my problems is that this stupid board won't lock the 21x multiplier under load, so it drops to 20x. Because of that I have been using the 19x and 20x multipliers in which I have read the 20x can be buggy. My bclk wall seems to be around 216-217 so that is why I think I am having a hard time getting 4.1 Ghz on the 19x multi.

I have heard if you put in a request to MSI tech support there is a chance you can get a beta bios that will lock down the 21x multiplier. I did so last night, but I am not too confident about that one. All of their tech support on their forums disavow any knowledge if you use the word overclock because "it isn't what the board was intended for". Funny that they include an overclocking program on their cd and have all the overclocking features in the bios if that is true







. If they give me the same crap, I will be adding them to the list of companies that I already will never buy from again.

Edit - Actually just to make sure, other boards do allow the use of the 21x multiplier on all four cores from a 920 correct? That is without dropping it to 20x under load?


Yeah, other boards do allow a 21x, mine does, put anything else in there an it just kicks back to 20. I know another guy that had trouble with his MSI maybe you could PM him if you're still having trouble his member i.d. is Rom3000, not sure if there's a space in there.

He posts here a lot: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...-club-304.html


----------



## Pie Killa

Secure 4.2 overclock. ratio:21, BLCK:200, CPU Vol:1.25. HT still on..=D. Air cooled with thermalright u120 extreme revC. Max temp with Prime 95 is 78 degrees C. MoBo: Asus Rampage 2 Gene. I'm getting savage results from this board even though its a micro!

Edit: Attached is an image of an excel worksheet I worked up as I was overclocking. It contains the majority of settings that I attempted. I hope some of this information might be helpful in other's future overclocking attempts!


----------



## Maser

Hi there and hopefully a complete noob to overclocking will not get in the way of this cool thread.

First off thanks to chadamir for a great tutorial that has helped me to get my 930 DO to 4 GHz at idle temps of around 40C and after an hour on Prime95 they reach just under 80C.









Having said that my BIOS settings could do with a lot more tweaking if someone could guide me on this further that would be great, thanks.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


I have some good insightful information that I believe can be added to the OP.

Here is some more info on the Phase Locked Loop voltages. Whether you need higher or lower value, I cannot say as all CPUs vary as well as motherboard quality may vary from one to another even if it is the same model. Let me explain.

The operation of a phase locked loop, PLL, is based around the idea of comparing the phase of two signals. This information about the error in phase or the phase difference between the two signals is then used to control the frequency of the loop.

To understand more about the concept of phase and phase difference, first visualise a radio frequency signal in the form of a familiar x-y plot of a sine wave. As time progresses the amplitude oscillates above and below the line, repeating itself after each cycle. The linear plot can also be represented in the form of a circle. The beginning of the cycle can be represented as a particular point on the circle and as a time progresses the point on the waveform moves around the circle. Thus a complete cycle is equivalent to 360 degrees. The instantaneous position on the circle represents the phase at that given moment relative to the beginning of the cycle.

To look at the concept of phase difference, take the example of two signals. Although the two signals have the same frequency, the peaks and troughs do not occur in the same place. There is said to be a phase difference between the two signals. This phase difference is measured as the angle between them. It can be seen that it is the angle between the same point on the two waveforms. In this case a zero crossing point has been taken, but any point will suffice provided that it is the same on both.

When there two signals have different frequencies it is found that the phase difference between the two signals is always varying. The reason for this is that the time for each cycle is different and accordingly they are moving around the circle at different rates. It can be inferred from this that the definition of two signals having exactly the same frequency is that the phase difference between them is constant. There may be a phase difference between the two signals. This only means that they do not reach the same point on the waveform at the same time. If the phase difference is fixed it means that one is lagging behind or leading the other signal by the same amount, i.e. they are on the same frequency.

A phase-locked loop is used to set a frequency in such a manner that it matches a reference frequency produced by a reference oscillator. The match must be so accurate that the phase shift between the two frequencies does not drift. Phase locked loops (PLLs) are utilized by electronic devices to generate clock signals from a reference signal. The generated clock signal may be at the same frequency as the reference clock signal or at a fractional or multiple frequency of the reference clock signal. The generated clock signal typically has a predetermined phase relationship with the reference clock signal. Phase-locked loop (PLL) integrated circuits produce an oscillator frequency output which matches an input frequency signal. A typical PLL may include a phase-frequency detector, a charge pump, and a voltage-controlled oscillator (VCO). A phase locked loop circuit operates by producing an oscillator frequency to match the frequency of an input signal. The phase frequency detector compares an input or system clock with an output clock and provides clock control signals to the charge pump. The charge pump adds or subtracts charge to a filter capacitor based on the clock control signals and generates a control voltage that controls the frequency of the VCO. Another block may be provided to buffer and divide or multiply the output clock, which is fed back to the PFD for comparison with the system clock. Phase-locked loops are widely used in digital electronics, signal telemetry, and communications applications. Phase Locked Loop (PLL) circuits may be used for frequency control. Many applications require phase-locked loop (PLL) circuits which will work with high frequencies. PLL circuits may be configured as frequency multipliers, demodulators, tracking generators or clock recovery circuits.


+rep for an interesting post. But I'm not sure how that will help people. The question I have for you is there a way to use this information practically, if you could get certain info, but obviously not universally?


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
I have some good insightful information that I believe can be added to the OP.

Here is some more info on the Phase Locked Loop voltages. Whether you need higher or lower value, I cannot say as all CPUs vary as well as motherboard quality may vary from one to another even if it is the same model. Let me explain.

The operation of a phase locked loop, PLL, is based around the idea of comparing the phase of two signals. This information about the error in phase or the phase difference between the two signals is then used to control the frequency of the loop.

To understand more about the concept of phase and phase difference, first visualise a radio frequency signal in the form of a familiar x-y plot of a sine wave. As time progresses the amplitude oscillates above and below the line, repeating itself after each cycle. The linear plot can also be represented in the form of a circle. The beginning of the cycle can be represented as a particular point on the circle and as a time progresses the point on the waveform moves around the circle. Thus a complete cycle is equivalent to 360 degrees. The instantaneous position on the circle represents the phase at that given moment relative to the beginning of the cycle.

To look at the concept of phase difference, take the example of two signals. Although the two signals have the same frequency, the peaks and troughs do not occur in the same place. There is said to be a phase difference between the two signals. This phase difference is measured as the angle between them. It can be seen that it is the angle between the same point on the two waveforms. In this case a zero crossing point has been taken, but any point will suffice provided that it is the same on both.

When there two signals have different frequencies it is found that the phase difference between the two signals is always varying. The reason for this is that the time for each cycle is different and accordingly they are moving around the circle at different rates. It can be inferred from this that the definition of two signals having exactly the same frequency is that the phase difference between them is constant. There may be a phase difference between the two signals. This only means that they do not reach the same point on the waveform at the same time. If the phase difference is fixed it means that one is lagging behind or leading the other signal by the same amount, i.e. they are on the same frequency.

A phase-locked loop is used to set a frequency in such a manner that it matches a reference frequency produced by a reference oscillator. The match must be so accurate that the phase shift between the two frequencies does not drift. Phase locked loops (PLLs) are utilized by electronic devices to generate clock signals from a reference signal. The generated clock signal may be at the same frequency as the reference clock signal or at a fractional or multiple frequency of the reference clock signal. The generated clock signal typically has a predetermined phase relationship with the reference clock signal. Phase-locked loop (PLL) integrated circuits produce an oscillator frequency output which matches an input frequency signal. A typical PLL may include a phase-frequency detector, a charge pump, and a voltage-controlled oscillator (VCO). A phase locked loop circuit operates by producing an oscillator frequency to match the frequency of an input signal. The phase frequency detector compares an input or system clock with an output clock and provides clock control signals to the charge pump. The charge pump adds or subtracts charge to a filter capacitor based on the clock control signals and generates a control voltage that controls the frequency of the VCO. Another block may be provided to buffer and divide or multiply the output clock, which is fed back to the PFD for comparison with the system clock. Phase-locked loops are widely used in digital electronics, signal telemetry, and communications applications. Phase Locked Loop (PLL) circuits may be used for frequency control. Many applications require phase-locked loop (PLL) circuits which will work with high frequencies. PLL circuits may be configured as frequency multipliers, demodulators, tracking generators or clock recovery circuits.

So why didn't you just post the source instead of copying and pasting almost an entire article like it was your own description? JW









Source


----------



## Pie Killa

I used this guide to help me overclock, but I have a weird issue going on. I have been researching trying to find someone with a similar problem but I havent been able to find it anywhere.

In the BIOS the parameters I set differ from what it states as the 'Actual' settings. For instance: 
-My CPU ratio setting = 21, while the BIOS states the Actual setting as 31. 
-My BCLK setting is 200, which the BIOS states the Actual Setting is 136. 
-CPUz calculates my CPU frequency at 4.2GHz, while the BIOS says the Actual CPU frequency is 4.21GHz (which is 31x136).

The system is stable and runs great, but I am worried that this may cause a future problem. Is there some setting I need to enable/disable to prevent this? Also the BIOS states in the sidebar for the multiplier that 'If an invalid ratio is set in CMOS then actual and setpoint values may differ.' But how is '21.0' in 'Cpu Ratio Setting' invalid?


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pie Killa*


I used this guide to help me overclock, but I have a weird issue going on. I have been researching trying to find someone with a similar problem but I havent been able to find it anywhere.

In the BIOS the parameters I set differ from what it states as the 'Actual' settings. For instance: 
-My CPU ratio setting = 21, while the BIOS states the Actual setting as 31. 
-My BCLK setting is 200, which the BIOS states the Actual Setting is 136. 
-CPUz calculates my CPU frequency at 4.2GHz, while the BIOS says the Actual CPU frequency is 4.21GHz (which is 31x136).

The system is stable and runs great, but I am worried that this may cause a future problem. Is there some setting I need to enable/disable to prevent this? Also the BIOS states in the sidebar for the multiplier that 'If an invalid ratio is set in CMOS then actual and setpoint values may differ.' But how is '21.0' in 'Cpu Ratio Setting' invalid?


Technically speaking, if it were held to the way Intel wanted it, 21x would only be able attainable through Turboboost.

About your settings issue, I would fill out a ticket with Asus as that is just weird.


----------



## fish1717

This thread has been very helpful in my first overclock, thanks all!









I finally starting the overclock process this past weekend after I installed my Noctua NH-D14 and my new TIM (7 carrot). At stock settings with all the power saving options disabled I began determining the vid for my chip.

My Idle Temps were: 30-34 (depending on the core). When I began prime to determine my vid and to break in my TIM, the CPU voltage jumped to 1.120. My temps were 48-54 at first but after the TIM broke in my max temps dropped a couple degrees (47-51). However, during the test the CPU voltage kept on staggering between 1.104 and 1.120. Then after about 30-45 mins the voltage stayed at 1.104 for the remainder of the 2 hour test (~1.5 hrs).

FYI my CPU Multiplier (20x per CPUZ) and BLCK (133) were set to Auto. Also Turbo mode was disabled so its not like the multiplier could jump to 21 which could explain they voltage increase.

So which is my stock vid? 1.104 or 1.120? How do my temps look at stock? Does the variance in my temps from each core imply I need to reapply the TIM? Please note the variance decreased later in the 2 hour prime test:

First 30 mins: Core 1 = 54, Core 2 = 52, Core 3 = 48, Core 4 = 52
Remaining 1.5 hr: Core 1 = 51, Core 2 = 51, Core 3 = 47, Core 4 = 50


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fish1717* 
This thread has been very helpful in my first overclock, thanks all!









I finally starting the overclock process this past weekend after I installed my Noctua NH-D14 and my new TIM (7 carrot). At stock settings with all the power saving options disabled I began determining the vid for my chip.

My Idle Temps were: 30-34 (depending on the core). When I began prime to determine my vid and to break in my TIM, the CPU voltage jumped to 1.120. My temps were 48-54 at first but after the TIM broke in my max temps dropped a couple degrees (47-51). However, during the test the CPU voltage kept on staggering between 1.104 and 1.120. Then after about 30-45 mins the voltage stayed at 1.104 for the remainder of the 2 hour test (~1.5 hrs).

FYI my CPU Multiplier (20x per CPUZ) and BLCK (133) was set to Auto. Also Turbo mode was disabled so its not like the multiplier could jump to 21 which could explain they voltage increase.

So which is my stock vid? 1.104 or 1.120? How do my temps look at stock? Does the variance in my temps from each core imply I need to reapply the TIM? Please note the variance decreased later in the 2 hour prime test:

First 30 mins: Core 1 = 54, Core 2 = 52, Core 3 = 48, Core 4 = 52
Remaining 1.5 hr: Core 1 = 51, Core 2 = 51, Core 3 = 47, Core 4 = 50

I'd start out with 1.120. If youre going to be overclocking you're going to be increasing the vcore anyway, so its gonna be gettin alot hotter than that! =P


----------



## fish1717

How's my core temp range, should I reapply my TIM?


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


How's my core temp range, should I reapply my TIM?


50 underload is great. What kind of cooler are you using? And comeon man, get overclocking! Im anxious to hear your results! How high are ya shootin for?

And im not sure about the reaplication. I've been wondering the same thing. With my temps, while running LinX theres up to a 7C difference! As its running right now..core 0 is 91 and core 3 is 84...


----------



## Pie Killa

I just replaced my TIM with a different method, but no change in temp. Been reading up on it and apparently different core temps is caused by uneven surfaces. In other words my cpu and heatsink need a good lapping. Yours dont seem too far off, I think your TIM is good.


----------



## fish1717

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pie Killa*


50 underload is great. What kind of cooler are you using? And comeon man, get overclocking! Im anxious to hear your results! How high are ya shootin for?

And im not sure about the reapplication. I've been wondering the same thing. With my temps, while running LinX theres up to a 7C difference! As its running right now..core 0 is 91 and core 3 is 84...


I'm using a Noctua NH-D14 with IC Diamond Carrot 7 TIM (was recommended to me by one of the world record holders in overclocking).

If anyone is planing on installing a NH-D14 be careful with the mounting screws they are not very strong. During my first installation attempt I tighten the thumb screw so much that I broke the screw in half!!

I'm shooting for around 4.0 overclock. I plan on starting at a CPU voltage of 1.175 and see how high I can get my BLCK too. If need be i'll raise my CPU voltage to get to 4.0. If my temps are good there, I may push it to 4.305 but my RAM may get in the way (1600) so I need to be careful with my multipliers.

I'll keep you posted on my progress, its been kinda slow because I just found out my wife is pregnant. But shes been sleeping a lot so I should have some time in the near future.


----------



## cwinchell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


its been kinda slow because I just found out my wife is pregnant.


Congrats Fish!

So I started playing around with the overclocking the other night... I wanted to dive right in so I took the tutorial and went with the "quick and dirty" method.

ioh = 1.2
ich = 1.2
vdimm = 1.65
cpu pll = 1.88
qpi/uncore = 1.35.
vcore = 1.275
Bclk = 190
multiplier = 21

I run prime and it bsod's anywhere between 15-20 minutes into the testing. I am wondering what I should do with the errors... I get small stop errors like STOP 0x3D. Should I back down or ramp up?

Temps seem to hold around 70 under full load.


----------



## SirGaric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pie Killa*


Secure 4.2 overclock. ratio:21, BLCK:200, CPU Vol:1.25. HT still on..=D. Air cooled with thermalright u120 extreme revC. Max temp with Prime 95 is 78 degrees C. MoBo: Asus Rampage 2 Gene. I'm getting savage results from this board even though its a micro!

Edit: Attached is an image of an excel worksheet I worked up as I was overclocking. It contains the majority of settings that I attempted. I hope some of this information might be helpful in other's future overclocking attempts!


I'd love to get the same results as you. I also managed to get a stable 4.2 overclock, at 200x21, but at the cost of having to raise vCore to 1.35, HT off. And my temperatures on full load are around 85. I will try your settings as soon as I get at home, but I fear I wont get the same results as you.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwinchell* 
Congrats Fish!

So I started playing around with the overclocking the other night... I wanted to dive right in so I took the tutorial and went with the "quick and dirty" method.

ioh = 1.2
ich = 1.2
vdimm = 1.65
cpu pll = 1.88
qpi/uncore = 1.35.
vcore = 1.275
Bclk = 190
multiplier = 21

I run prime and it bsod's anywhere between 15-20 minutes into the testing. I am wondering what I should do with the errors... I get small stop errors like STOP 0x3D. Should I back down or ramp up?

Temps seem to hold around 70 under full load.

See if 1.3v on the cpu helps


----------



## Pie Killa

Heres an updated settings chart, modified and corrected a few parts. Also shows my settings used to get to a stable 4.4GHz. Hopefully this helps!
Settings Enabled
LLC

Settings Disabled
Both spread spectrums
C1E
Speed Step
CPU TM
CPU turbo power save

Note: I realize the 4.4GHz temps are quite high. I decided to lap my heatsink and cpu due to that, and due to the fact there is a large difference ~7 degrees between core 0 and core 3.

Note 2: I also realize my temps don't seem like what they should be (bclk 200 same load temp as bclk 191), this is because the temperature in my room in constantly changing. I also decided to open my window shortly after stress testing 200bclk, which increased cold air flow.

Note 3: I have not tried lowering all the voltages. From how it feels I think I would lower most atleast a couple settings lower. Except dram and cpu voltages.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwinchell* 
Congrats Fish!

So I started playing around with the overclocking the other night... I wanted to dive right in so I took the tutorial and went with the "quick and dirty" method.

ioh = 1.2
ich = 1.2
vdimm = 1.65
cpu pll = 1.88
qpi/uncore = 1.35.
vcore = 1.275
Bclk = 190
multiplier = 21

I run prime and it bsod's anywhere between 15-20 minutes into the testing. I am wondering what I should do with the errors... I get small stop errors like STOP 0x3D. Should I back down or ramp up?

Temps seem to hold around 70 under full load.

That voltage seems high. hmm..are you running the C0 chip? If so do what chadamir suggested. If youre running a D0 chip compare the rest of your settings to my chart in my previous post.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fish1717* 
I'm using a Noctua NH-D14 with IC Diamond Carrot 7 TIM (was recommended to me by one of the world record holders in overclocking).

If anyone is planing on installing a NH-D14 be careful with the mounting screws they are not very strong. During my first installation attempt I tighten the thumb screw so much that I broke the screw in half!!

I'm shooting for around 4.0 overclock. I plan on starting at a CPU voltage of 1.175 and see how high I can get my BLCK too. If need be i'll raise my CPU voltage to get to 4.0. If my temps are good there, I may push it to 4.305 but my RAM may get in the way (1600) so I need to be careful with my multipliers.

I'll keep you posted on my progress, its been kinda slow because I just found out my wife is pregnant. But shes been sleeping a lot so I should have some time in the near future.

Ah! gratz man! =D

Hey for possible settings check out my chart above. 4.0 is a very easy milestone, hit it with 1.2vcore but probably could have gone lower. My ram is also 1600mhz but I decreased the multiplier so even at 4.4ghz it is still rated at just 1683mhz.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SirGaric* 
I'd love to get the same results as you. I also managed to get a stable 4.2 overclock, at 200x21, but at the cost of having to raise vCore to 1.35, HT off. And my temperatures on full load are around 85. I will try your settings as soon as I get at home, but I fear I wont get the same results as you.

Ouch, that high voltage with a D0 chip? I just posted an updated chart a few posts above. Make sure the same settings are disabled that I have disabled.


----------



## cwinchell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pie Killa*


That voltage seems high. hmm..are you running the C0 chip? If so do what chadamir suggested. If youre running a D0 chip compare the rest of your settings to my chart in my previous post.


It is a D0 chip. I just took a good long look at that chart and hopefully when I get home I can do some exploring and see if I can't get some of this to work for me.

I think a big problem I am having is that I am running 12GB of RAM... I have to up the vdimm and qpi to 1.64 and 1.35 respectively just to get windows to use all 12GB.

Anyone else have this issue? Maybe there is something I am doing wrong?


----------



## SirGaric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pie Killa*


Ouch, that high voltage with a D0 chip? I just posted an updated chart a few posts above. Make sure the same settings are disabled that I have disabled.


Thanks for answering. I just tried your updated settings, but couldnt even log onto windows, it freezes in the "Starting..." screen just after the log-on screen.

My chip is a D0, or so says CPU-Z. Could the motherboard make so much of a difference? I have a good mobo, nonetheless, so I don't think so. Perhaps the ageing power supply (a 5 year old Thermaltake 650) could be the reason?

Would love to get as high as 4.4!


----------



## cwinchell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwinchell*


It is a D0 chip. I just took a good long look at that chart and hopefully when I get home I can do some exploring and see if I can't get some of this to work for me.

I think a big problem I am having is that I am running 12GB of RAM... I have to up the vdimm and qpi to 1.64 and 1.35 respectively just to get windows to use all 12GB.

Anyone else have this issue? Maybe there is something I am doing wrong?


Okay, after only changing the two settings I mentioned so I can "use" all 12GB of RAM... I put Prime95 to work and over the 13 hours that it was runnning All but one thread (7 total worker threads) stopped due to error.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwinchell* 
Okay, after only changing the two settings I mentioned so I can "use" all 12GB of RAM... I put Prime95 to work and over the 13 hours that it was runnning All but one thread (7 total worker threads) stopped due to error.

What am I doing wrong?

generally threads stop, from my experience, from low vcore. If only 1 stopped try raising the vcore 1 increment.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirGaric*


Thanks for answering. I just tried your updated settings, but couldnt even log onto windows, it freezes in the "Starting..." screen just after the log-on screen.

My chip is a D0, or so says CPU-Z. Could the motherboard make so much of a difference? I have a good mobo, nonetheless, so I don't think so. Perhaps the ageing power supply (a 5 year old Thermaltake 650) could be the reason?

Would love to get as high as 4.4!


hmm. Mobo shouldnt matter that much. Definatly could be the power supply. Im not even sure if 650 wattage for an i7 system. 5 years old is reaching its limit. Hmm, I dont know if it would cause you to need to raise your volts so high though.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwinchell*


It is a D0 chip. I just took a good long look at that chart and hopefully when I get home I can do some exploring and see if I can't get some of this to work for me.

I think a big problem I am having is that I am running 12GB of RAM... I have to up the vdimm and qpi to 1.64 and 1.35 respectively just to get windows to use all 12GB.

Anyone else have this issue? Maybe there is something I am doing wrong?


I also have 12GB's of RAM, all running at CL7 and a command rate of 2N/T. Setting your DRAM Voltage to 1.65V and QPI/DRAM Voltage to 1.35V is necessary, due to the amount of RAM you have. I've tried lesser values and discovered in-stability, despite running my RAM at 1603 MHz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwinchell*


Okay, after only changing the two settings I mentioned so I can "use" all 12GB of RAM... I put Prime95 to work and over the 13 hours that it was runnning All but one thread (7 total worker threads) stopped due to error.

What am I doing wrong?


Your Vcore (CPU Voltage) is too low. I received the famous "rounding error" in Prime95 and tried upping my QPI/DRAM Voltage which made matters worse by freezing my system, a higher Vcore was the answer. I'm 22 hours stable in Prime95 Blend, will post my settings soon.


----------



## SirGaric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pie Killa*


hmm. Mobo shouldnt matter that much. Definatly could be the power supply. Im not even sure if 650 wattage for an i7 system. 5 years old is reaching its limit. Hmm, I dont know if it would cause you to need to raise your volts so high though.


Well, I just read in the forums that load line calibration can cause unstability, needing a higher vcore setting. Do you have LLC on or off? I have it on since the beginning.


----------



## fish1717

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pie Killa*


Ah! gratz man! =D

Hey for possible settings check out my chart above. 4.0 is a very easy milestone, hit it with 1.2vcore but probably could have gone lower. My ram is also 1600mhz but I decreased the multiplier so even at 4.4ghz it is still rated at just 1683mhz.


Pie Killa i was looking at your chart and have a quick question, for the Final 4.2GHz did you manually set you CPU PLL and IOH in the BIOS or did the leave that settings in Auto?

Fish


----------



## prototype7

I've been studying this guide and others for weeks, trying to learn the key aspects of overclocking the i7. Thanks to chadamir for gathering this info in one place.

I've spent the last few days taking an incremental approach to overclocking my 930, and I've learned a lot from the experience. I didn't want to just jump in and set it to 4GHz - I wanted to understand how the benefit was balanced with the cost in terms of increased voltage, heat and instability. Reliability is very important to me, and I don't care about setting any benchmark records.

I have a 930, batch #3001A780, and Asus P6X58D board. After disabling EIST, C1E and spread spectrum, I kept the CPU multiplier at 21x and just increased BCLK in increments of 10. I kept voltages at stock settings until I absolutely needed to raise them (except starting VTT at 1.25 and Vdimm at 1.66). I tested it with Prime at each step and recorded temps. Doing this, I noticed a clear pattern.

Up to 3.8GHz (180x21), it was stable with all stock voltages and temps only climbed 7C from stock speed 133x21. But then the next step to 4GHz (191x21) was a big one. Most voltages needed to be raised to make it stable, and Vcore went from 1.184 to 1.280. Load temps jumped from 67C to 77C in this single step. It may have ended up worse than this if I had kept at it to get it truly stable, but I decided the last 210MHz wasn't worth it and backed it off to 3.8GHz (181x21).

So there's one perspective on this overclocking process.

End result is an i7 930 stable at 3.8GHz (181x21) at 1.208 Vcore with all standard features enabled (HT, EIST, C1E), and 67C load temp at 23C ambient. TRUE cooler with single 120mm push fan, no lapping of processor or heatsink base. 930 batch #3001A780.


----------



## prototype7

I have a question regarding memory optimization after getting the CPU to a stable overclock.

I got my CPU stable at 3.8GHz with a base clock of 181. Having DRAM rated at 1600MHz, I selected the 2:8 ratio to get 1450MHz. Default timings were 9-9-9-24, but this memory is rated for 7-7-7-20 at 1600MHz. After proving the 1450MHz speed with default timings to be prime-stable, I went ahead and changed timings to 7-7-7-20 and started another prime test. I started getting BSOD with various codes right when the first test ends and it is starting the second one. Figuring it must be a memory-related voltage issue, since that's all that had changed from the previous successful test, I tried increasing VTT and IOH, but neither had any effect. So I tried increasing Vcore, and that fixed the issue.

So tighter memory timings can put more load on the CPU and necessitate higher core voltages. Is this consistent with what others have found when optimizing memory? I thought tighter timings would be enabled by higher IMC and bus voltages, but maybe when you're running the core voltage as low as possible, the extra load is significant enough to require increasing Vcore?


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirGaric*


Well, I just read in the forums that load line calibration can cause unstability, needing a higher vcore setting. Do you have LLC on or off? I have it on since the beginning.


I have LLC on. All my specs are in the previous post with the chart. Hmm. Are you sure you have speed step and the spread spectrums off? Your voltages are way high. I would have to guess your power supply is faulty in one way or another. Maybe supplying uneven voltages so the CPU fails when it the uneven voltages fall too low? To get 4.0 with a D0 chip you should not have to go above 1.25, even that is on the high end. Power supplys are fairly cheap. I'd recommend grabbing a 750 or even an 850 to atleast eliminate that from the equation. If all your settings match the ones I use, and the power supply does not fix the problem, contact the ASUS Overclock department. They might have further insight on this.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


Pie Killa i was looking at your chart and have a quick question, for the Final 4.2GHz did you manually set you CPU PLL and IOH in the BIOS or did the leave that settings in Auto?

Fish


All the settings with the numbers listed are what I set. So for the finals I set all the ones listed.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pie Killa*


I have LLC on. All my specs are in the previous post with the chart. Hmm. Are you sure you have speed step and the spread spectrums off? Your voltages are way high. I would have to guess your power supply is faulty in one way or another. Maybe supplying uneven voltages so the CPU fails when it the uneven voltages fall too low? To get 4.0 with a D0 chip you should not have to go above 1.25, even that is on the high end. Power supplys are fairly cheap. I'd recommend grabbing a 750 or even an 850 to atleast eliminate that from the equation. If all your settings match the ones I use, and the power supply does not fix the problem, contact the ASUS Overclock department. They might have further insight on this.



I could be wrong, but it seems to me like the 930s tend to need more voltage than the 920 D0. I've been reading a lot of threads on various forum sites, and there seems to be a trend where 930 core voltages run higher than comparable 920 D0 setups. I've also noticed a similar trend with temps, probably a direct result of higher voltage.


----------



## cwinchell

Pie - I looked over your chart and decided to test the first few changes you made. I ran with similar idle temps but much lower load temps. I also noticed on CPU-Z that my Core Voltage was listed as 1.184v

Following your chart, the first step was 170x21 and the vcore is 1.2v.... why would I be showing less 0.02v ?

Also noticed that in Real Temp Settings there is a box with EIST and it is greyed out. However, it is also checked... I know I disabled it in my BIOS. Anything to worry about?


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwinchell*


Pie - I looked over your chart and decided to test the first few changes you made. I ran with similar idle temps but much lower load temps. I also noticed on CPU-Z that my Core Voltage was listed as 1.184v

Following your chart, the first step was 170x21 and the vcore is 1.2v.... why would I be showing less 0.02v ?

Also noticed that in Real Temp Settings there is a box with EIST and it is greyed out. However, it is also checked... I know I disabled it in my BIOS. Anything to worry about?


For the first couple tests I did relatively little testing. As I knew my cpu would take much higher voltages and performed more of the 'quick and dirty' form of testing. I only performing the 171 test to ensure my cooling was sufficient before moving up to the 4.0+GHz. I also would not check CPUz voltages vs the voltages on my chart. In CPUz my voltages varied from my chart, since they constantly change I base my voltages in my chart on what I set in BIOS.

As for the EIST, if you have it disabled in BIOS I wouldn't worry about it. As it is probably grayed out because it is disabled. The 'check' is probably just the default setting.

As for the load temps, may be quite a few contributing factors. I am in the process of lapping my cpu and heatsink. Short on time so wont be finished for a week or so, I will post my new temps after I finish as it may warrent my recommendation.

GL with your overclocking! Always exciting to see those MHz climb! =D


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prototype7*


I could be wrong, but it seems to me like the 930s tend to need more voltage than the 920 D0. I've been reading a lot of threads on various forum sites, and there seems to be a trend where 930 core voltages run higher than comparable 920 D0 setups. I've also noticed a similar trend with temps, probably a direct result of higher voltage.


Ah, didnt realize he was running a 930. I guess that could be it as I have noticed very few high GHz 930s. That sucks, thought a higher number would be better! =/


----------



## SirGaric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pie Killa*


I have LLC on. All my specs are in the previous post with the chart. Hmm. Are you sure you have speed step and the spread spectrums off? Your voltages are way high. I would have to guess your power supply is faulty in one way or another. Maybe supplying uneven voltages so the CPU fails when it the uneven voltages fall too low? To get 4.0 with a D0 chip you should not have to go above 1.25, even that is on the high end. Power supplys are fairly cheap. I'd recommend grabbing a 750 or even an 850 to atleast eliminate that from the equation. If all your settings match the ones I use, and the power supply does not fix the problem, contact the ASUS Overclock department. They might have further insight on this.


Spread spectrums are disabled, as per the guide. Today I will receive a new PSU, an Antec CP-850 with a new Antec case. Not so cheap, but perhaps it will solve my current issues, who knows. Anyway, our chips are different too, I have a 930 and you have a 920, but sheesh! you have HT on at 4.4GHz. Difference is abysmal.


----------



## SirGaric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pie Killa*


Ah, didnt realize he was running a 930. I guess that could be it as I have noticed very few high GHz 930s. That sucks, thought a higher number would be better! =/


So, I made a bad decission after all, since I could have grabbed a 920 for the same money, but I also though the new should have been better than the old.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirGaric*


Anyway, our chips are different too, I have a 930 and you have a 920, but sheesh! you have HT on at 4.4GHz. Difference is abysmal.



From what I've seen, this difference is not surprising. Of course, some 930s perform better than others - there are tons of batch numbers being declared "good" or "bad" in another thread, but I think only time and experience will tell the whole story. I've seen a number of posts where people needed 1.3V or higher to get 4GHz on a 930, enough data points to see a trend. My experience was pretty much inline with this.


----------



## prototype7

This may be beyond the scope of this guide, but I'm still thinking about how to proceed with memory optimization, now that I've found a stable CPU overclock. I'm very happy with performance at 3.8GHz, but the 181 baseclock is sort of awkward for my memory setup. At 2:8 and 2:10 ratios, the effective memory rates are 1448 and 1810, respectively. My memory, 3x2GB Corsair Dominator TR3X6G1600C7D, is rated at 1600MHz at 7-7-7-20 timings. I don't have any experience overclocking memory, so I don't know whether it's realistic to expect that this memory could do 1810, even with looser timings. I don't know if that would even be worth it. Maybe it's better to go with the lower speed and tighter timings instead? Would that be a more reliable configuration?

Anybody have any advice?


----------



## aln688

I have the XMS3 CL7 modules and they won't go much over 1700 MHz. I'd keep them running at close to 1600 MHz but with tight timings. I have 12GB's and my own modules run at 1603 MHz with 7-7-7-20-2N. My system is now Prime95 Blend stable, with two runs of 24 hours each running successfully.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


I have the XMS3 CL7 modules and they won't go much over 1700 MHz. I'd keep them running at close to 1600 MHz but with tight timings. I have 12GB's and my own modules run at 1603 MHz with 7-7-7-20-2N. My system is now Prime95 Blend stable, with two runs of 24 hours each running successfully.



Thanks for the info. I wish this processor could reach 200 base clock at lower voltages/temps, then I'd be able to get memory to 1600MHz. Before I overclocked the CPU, I was using XMP #1 to run this memory at 1600MHz and 7-7-7-20-2N. I guess I'll just have to keep it at 1450MHz and go for the tightest timing possible. I had to increase Vcore to get 7-7-7-20-1T at this speed, but ended up backing it off before going very long on Prime, so I didn't fully validate it.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prototype7*


Thanks for the info. I wish this processor could reach 200 base clock at lower voltages/temps, then I'd be able to get memory to 1600MHz. Before I overclocked the CPU, I was using XMP #1 to run this memory at 1600MHz and 7-7-7-20-2N. I guess I'll just have to keep it at 1450MHz and go for the tightest timing possible. I had to increase Vcore to get 7-7-7-20-1T at this speed, but ended up backing it off before going very long on Prime, so I didn't fully validate it.


You can't reach 200 BCLK? I thought the 930 was a better version of the 920. I myself run at 21 x 200, Vcore = 1.24375, DRAM = 1.65681, QPI/DRAM = 1.35V and IOH = 1.20616. My RAM is running with the 8x divider, which means I'm running at 1603 MHz (according to the BIOS). In DRAM Timing everything is Auto except the 7-7-7-20-2N settings which are obviously manual. I did use 1N (1T) at one point but Prime95 would randomly crash, with stability being more important than a benchmark score, I put it back to 2N.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


You can't reach 200 BCLK? I thought the 930 was a better version of the 920. I myself run at 21 x 200, Vcore = 1.24375, DRAM = 1.65681, QPI/DRAM = 1.35V and IOH = 1.20616. My RAM is running with the 8x divider, which means I'm running at 1603 MHz (according to the BIOS). In DRAM Timing everything is Auto except the 7-7-7-20-2N settings which are obviously manual. I did use 1N (1T) at one point but Prime95 would randomly crash, with stability being more important than a benchmark score, I put it back to 2N.



I got to 191 BCLK, and my 930 needed 1.280 Vcore just to make it past 15 minutes in Prime. I also had to raise VTT to 1.35 and IOH to 1.2 just to get it to boot and run for any period of time, and memory ratio was only 2:6 with default timings. Load temps were nearing 80C, so I decided at that point to just back it off to 3.8GHz (181x21). At 3.8, it's 24-hour stable at 1.208 Vcore, 1.35 VTT, 1.66 Vdimm, and all other voltages on auto/defaults (1.80 PLL, 1.1 IOH, 1.1 ICH). And load temps are just 67C, 10C+ less than what it took to get just 10MHz higher BCLK!

I'm sure I could get to 200 BCLK, but I just didn't see the final 400MHz from 3.8GHz to 4.2GHz as being worth the big increase in voltage and temps. I like to leave a reasonable margin for error to account for degradation of the hardware over time. Unfortunately, this awkward BCLK forces me to leave something on the table when it comes to DRAM clock rate.


----------



## aln688

I'm in much the same situation when going from 4.2 GHz to 4.4 GHz. This is personal preference, but did you try turning HT off? I run with it off because I did several tests on my system and the applications I use the most run faster with it turned off. This of course drops heat output ~10C. I can run at 4.2 GHz HT off @ 74 C, or 4.0 GHz HT on @ 78 C. The loss in RAM speed would be painful though, agreed.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


I'm in much the same situation when going from 4.2 GHz to 4.4 GHz. This is personal preference, but did you try turning HT off? I run with it off because I did several tests on my system and the applications I use the most run faster with it turned off. This of course drops heat output ~10C. I can run at 4.2 GHz HT off @ 74 C, or 4.0 GHz HT on @ 78 C. The loss in RAM speed would be painful though, agreed.



I haven't tried turning HT off, but I have read that it reduces temps significantly. I didn't realize it could be a 10C difference. I have a pretty solid understanding of how HT works, but I've never done any actual comparison testing. I'm interested to see what sort of specific figures it produces in the real world.

I do development work on my machine, so I'll have Eclipse, Oracle, Apache, various JVMs and other dev tools running at times, but then I also do some gaming. Those are my most compute-intensive activities, and give a pretty good profile of what aspects of performance are important to me.

Ugh, I can see that I'm going to be doing more testing now...


----------



## cwinchell

While running Prime and LinX I have noticed that Real Temp is returning my core temps back a little irregular. I see a difference of 7-10C across core 0 and 3... I thought maybe it was how I lapped my cpu so I cleaned and re-applied and it is still hovering around that range.

Is this something I should be worried about or a setting perhaps that is causing this?


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prototype7* 
I haven't tried turning HT off, but I have read that it reduces temps significantly. I didn't realize it could be a 10C difference. I have a pretty solid understanding of how HT works, but I've never done any actual comparison testing. I'm interested to see what sort of specific figures it produces in the real world.

I do development work on my machine, so I'll have Eclipse, Oracle, Apache, various JVMs and other dev tools running at times, but then I also do some gaming. Those are my most compute-intensive activities, and give a pretty good profile of what aspects of performance are important to me.

Ugh, I can see that I'm going to be doing more testing now...

Yes, turning off HT will reduce load temperatures up to 10C, on my own system I see an 8C reduction. From what I've read, HT creates a logical core from each physical core. So on a four-core CPU such as the Core i7, you'd see eight-cores, where four are physical, four are logical.

I also use my system for development, graphics editing, video encoding, and a database/web server. I also play some games from time to time, but it's not the primary use for my system. I read so many opinions on whether to turn HT on or off, so I decided to test on my system.

With HT off, Visual C++ compiles made no difference, using select graphic editing filters were slightly faster, and video encoding was 9 minutes faster. It didn't make sense to keep it on. With the lower heat output, I bumped up my total clock speed to 4.2 GHz, all is running fine.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwinchell* 
While running Prime and LinX I have noticed that Real Temp is returning my core temps back a little irregular. I see a difference of 7-10C across core 0 and 3... I thought maybe it was how I lapped my cpu so I cleaned and re-applied and it is still hovering around that range.

Is this something I should be worried about or a setting perhaps that is causing this?

Believe it or not, that is actually normal. My system has a 6C difference from Core 0 to Core 3, under load as measured with RealTemp. Both RealTemp and CoreTemp are the best methods for measuring the core temperatures. If you're in doubt, try re-seating your HSF using new compound but I doubt you'll see a difference.


----------



## cwinchell

I think I have a few good settings here...

I know that I can hit 3.57GHz with these settings:
Disabled - Spread Spectrums, C1E, EIST
Enabled - LLC
Frequency - BCLK 170, Multi 21, DRAM 1363 (Rest on Auto)
Voltage - CPU 1.2v, CPU PLL 1.88v, QPI 1.35v, IOH 1.18v, DRAM 1.64v
Everything Else is on Auto

I have run this without error in Prime for 19 hours.

Of course, I wanted to hit my 1600MHz for my ram.. so the next step I changed my BCLK and Multi to 200 and 18 respectfully. This way I figured I wouldn't need to mess with the cpu voltage at the same time. I then set my ram timings to 9 9 9 24 2T.. I had a stable clock in Prime for about 20 minutes so I decided to bump my multi to 19. I appear stable here as well but am going to run Prime to test the long haul on these settings.

I tried to bump my multi up to 21 for the good old 4.2GHz, but it required I add more to my vCore... I ended up going from 1.2v to 1.35v just to run at that speed... and it still doesn't seem to be completely stable. Not to mention that my load temps went from 66C @ 3.8GHz to 81C @ 4.2GHz. Almost doesn't seem worth it at that point!


----------



## Mr SniffelzZzZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwinchell*


I think I have a few good settings here...

I know that I can hit 3.57GHz with these settings:
Disabled - Spread Spectrums, C1E, EIST
Enabled - LLC
Frequency - BCLK 170, Multi 21, DRAM 1363 (Rest on Auto)
Voltage - CPU 1.2v, CPU PLL 1.88v, QPI 1.35v, IOH 1.18v, DRAM 1.64v
Everything Else is on Auto

I have run this without error in Prime for 19 hours.

Of course, I wanted to hit my 1600MHz for my ram.. so the next step I changed my BCLK and Multi to 200 and 18 respectfully. This way I figured I wouldn't need to mess with the cpu voltage at the same time. I then set my ram timings to 9 9 9 24 2T.. I had a stable clock in Prime for about 20 minutes so I decided to bump my multi to 19. I appear stable here as well but am going to run Prime to test the long haul on these settings.

I tried to bump my multi up to 21 for the good old 4.2GHz, but it required I add more to my vCore... I ended up going from 1.2v to 1.35v just to run at that speed... and it still doesn't seem to be completely stable. Not to mention that my load temps went from 66C @ 3.8GHz to 81C @ 4.2GHz. Almost doesn't seem worth it at that point!


Try 4ghz


----------



## cwinchell

I heard bad things about 200x20 - is it all just in my head?


----------



## clawlan

Having trouble with the terminology in the bios of my p6x58d. Working on OC'ing my i7 930. I believe the VTT is the "QPI/DRM Core Voltage"? How about the Vdimm? I can't find that. Could that be the "DRAM Bus Voltage"?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwinchell* 
I heard bad things about 200x20 - is it all just in my head?

Mainly because of the multiplier. For some odd reason, these chips just don't do well with even multipliers, hence why most people recommend either 19x or 21x.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clawlan* 
Having trouble with the terminology in the bios of my p6x58d. Working on OC'ing my i7 930. I believe the VTT is the "QPI/DRM Core Voltage"? How about the Vdimm? I can't find that. Could that be the "DRAM Bus Voltage"?

Yes that is correct.

VTT → QPI/DRAM Core Voltage
Vdimm → DRAM Bus Voltage


----------



## clawlan

I might be going nuts, but I can't find the Bclk setting in the bios of my p6x58d. I've located the multiplier and various voltage settings, but that base clock is hiding. any ideas?

UPDATE: Ok, I figured it out. Had to change Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual. That then made the bclk and pcie frequencies appear.


----------



## fish1717

So my overclock is has been going pretty well up until the morning when I pushed my BLCK to 180.

I was stable for 2 hours at the following:
Multiplier: 21
BCLK: 170
CPU(Vcore): 1.175 
PCIE Freq: 100
CPU Freq: 3.57MHz
DRAM: 8x; 1,360MHz (MY RAM can handle 1600)
Uncore: 2x; 2,720MHz
QPI: 18x; 3060MHz
IOH V: Auto
ICH V: Auto
CPU PLL: 1.80V

Then when I raised the BLCK to 180, I could boot up, but as soon as I started Prime screen went all screwy and got BSOD (0x0000007F).

So I thought I need to raise my VCore, so I tried 1.18125 but the same thing happended (I could boot up, but as soon as I started Prime=BSOD). I then increased the Vcore more. I tried 1.18750 and 1.19375, still got the same error as soon as prime started.

I was going to try to raise my Vcore more, or try raising the CPU PLL to 1.88. The only other thing I heard can effect stability to IOH and ICH Voltage which is currently set to auto. Before I try any of the above I wanted to get the experts opinion, any advice?

Let me know if I need to provide more info on my system.

Thanks


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


So my overclock is has been going pretty well up until the morning when I pushed my BLCK to 180.

I was stable for 2 hours at the following:
Multiplier: 21
BCLK: 170
CPU(Vcore): 1.175 
PCIE Freq: 100
CPU Freq: 3.57MHz
DRAM: 8x; 1,360MHz (MY RAM can handle 1600)
Uncore: 2x; 2,720MHz
QPI: 18x; 3060MHz
IOH V: Auto
ICH V: Auto
CPU PLL: 1.80V

Then when I raised the BLCK to 180, I could boot up, but as soon as I started Prime screen went all screwy and got BSOD (0x0000007F).

So I thought I need to raise my VCore, so I tried 1.18125 but the same thing happended (I could boot up, but as soon as I started Prime=BSOD). I then increased the Vcore more. I tried 1.18750 and 1.19375, still got the same error as soon as prime started.

I was going to try to raise my Vcore more, or try raising the CPU PLL to 1.88. The only other thing I heard can effect stability to IOH and ICH Voltage which is currently set to auto. Before I try any of the above I wanted to get the experts opinion, any advice?

Let me know if I need to provide more info on my system.

Thanks



Chips and boards vary, but I'm running 24-hour stable at 181x21 with:

vCore = 1.225 in BIOS (1.208 shown under full load in CPU-Z)
VTT = 1.35
Vdimm = 1.66
PLL = Auto (1.80)
IOH = Auto (1.10)
ICH = Auto (1.10)
LLC = Auto (Off)
CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disabled
DRAM = 2:8 (DDR3-1448)
Timings = 7-7-7-20-2T
UCLK = Auto (16x)
QPI = Auto (18x)
HT = Enabled
EIST = Enabled
C1E = Enabled

Would be helpful if you specified your system info under "User CP". Just click on "Edit System".


----------



## fish1717

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prototype7*


Chips and boards vary, but I'm running 24-hour stable at 181x21 with:

vCore = 1.225 in BIOS (1.208 shown under full load in CPU-Z)
VTT = 1.35
Vdimm = 1.66
PLL = Auto (1.80)
IOH = Auto (1.10)
ICH = Auto (1.10)
LLC = Auto (Off)
CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disabled
DRAM = 2:8 (DDR3-1448)
Timings = 7-7-7-20-2T
UCLK = Auto (16x)
QPI = Auto (18x)
HT = Enabled
EIST = Enabled
C1E = Enabled

Would be helpful if you specified your system info under "User CP". Just click on "Edit System".


How did u determine your PLL, IOH, ICH? CPUZ? I can't find it in the program


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


How did u determine your PLL, IOH, ICH? CPUZ? I can't find it in the program



I have an Asus board, and a bundled Asus utility called "Turbo V" can show the values at runtime when they're set to "Auto" in the BIOS. I DO NOT use Turbo V to change anything, just to view those values when they're otherwise unspecified in BIOS. I believe it's always best to change settings in the BIOS, not with utilities that run on the OS.

CPU-Z is a freeware utility that shows lots of useful info about your system, but it does not show a lot of BIOS configuration like VTT, Vdimm, IOH, ICH, PLL, LLC, etc. It does show core voltage, base clock, CPU multiplier (static, not realtime when EIST enabled), QPI and UCLK rates, memory rate and timings, etc. The realtime core voltage display is very useful.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwinchell*


I think I have a few good settings here...

I know that I can hit 3.57GHz with these settings:
Disabled - Spread Spectrums, C1E, EIST
Enabled - LLC
Frequency - BCLK 170, Multi 21, DRAM 1363 (Rest on Auto)
Voltage - CPU 1.2v, CPU PLL 1.88v, QPI 1.35v, IOH 1.18v, DRAM 1.64v
Everything Else is on Auto

I have run this without error in Prime for 19 hours.

Of course, I wanted to hit my 1600MHz for my ram.. so the next step I changed my BCLK and Multi to 200 and 18 respectfully. This way I figured I wouldn't need to mess with the cpu voltage at the same time. I then set my ram timings to 9 9 9 24 2T.. I had a stable clock in Prime for about 20 minutes so I decided to bump my multi to 19. I appear stable here as well but am going to run Prime to test the long haul on these settings.

I tried to bump my multi up to 21 for the good old 4.2GHz, but it required I add more to my vCore... I ended up going from 1.2v to 1.35v just to run at that speed... and it still doesn't seem to be completely stable. Not to mention that my load temps went from 66C @ 3.8GHz to 81C @ 4.2GHz. Almost doesn't seem worth it at that point!



Interesting. I didn't consider using 200 BCLK and 19x multiplier to get 3.8GHz, but with higher DRAM, uncore and QPI speeds.

I came to a similar conclusion, that the last step to 4GHz+ just isn't worth the cost in terms of voltage and temps. I'm re-evaluating that assumption a bit now, but in the meantime, I found a solid 24-hour stable 3.8GHz setup at 181x21. The big downside is the DRAM speed - being stuck at 1450MHz on RAM that is easily capable of 1600MHz bothers me. If I got a 200BCLK, I could get it to 1600MHz, and increase uncore and QPI as well.

Has anybody seen any downside to running a 19x CPU multiplier? Does Speedstep still work with lower multipliers? Anything else negatively affected?


----------



## fish1717

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


So my overclock is has been going pretty well up until the morning when I pushed my BLCK to 180.

I was stable for 2 hours at the following:
Multiplier: 21
BCLK: 170
CPU(Vcore): 1.175 
PCIE Freq: 100
CPU Freq: 3.57MHz
DRAM: 8x; 1,360MHz (MY RAM can handle 1600)
Uncore: 2x; 2,720MHz
QPI: 18x; 3060MHz
IOH V: Auto
ICH V: Auto
CPU PLL: 1.80V

Then when I raised the BLCK to 180, I could boot up, but as soon as I started Prime screen went all screwy and got BSOD (0x0000007F).

So I thought I need to raise my VCore, so I tried 1.18125 but the same thing happended (I could boot up, but as soon as I started Prime=BSOD). I then increased the Vcore more. I tried 1.18750 and 1.19375, still got the same error as soon as prime started.

I was going to try to raise my Vcore more, or try raising the CPU PLL to 1.88. The only other thing I heard can effect stability to IOH and ICH Voltage which is currently set to auto. Before I try any of the above I wanted to get the experts opinion, any advice?

Let me know if I need to provide more info on my system.

Thanks


So does anyone have any advice for my 0000007F bsod issue?


----------



## cwinchell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


So does anyone have any advice for my 0000007F bsod issue?


I had a stable run at 3.57 GHz... my specs were:
Frequencies:
Multi - 21
BCLK - 170
PCIE - 100
DRAM - 1363
Voltages:
*CPU - 1.2v*
*CPU PLL - 1.88v*
QPI - 1.35v
IOH - 1.18v
vDIMM - 1.64v
All Rest on Auto
Memory Timings: 9 9 9 24 2N
Prime95 stable after just 19 hours. I would guess to try boosting the vCore some more.. and maybe the PLL just a bit.


----------



## cwinchell

So I ran Prime95 for 24 hours without error on these settings:
Multi - 19
BCLK - 200
PCIE - 100
DRAM - 1603
CPU - 1.20625v
CPU PLL - 1.88v
QPI - 1.35v
IOH - 1.18v
vDIMM - 1.64v
Memory Timings: 9 9 9 24 2N

However, as soon as I try to run LinX I error after about 13-14 minutes... I don't understand how to run LinX so I am not certain where to find the error so I know what to correct? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## prototype7

Been running some tests at 200x19, and it actually seems a bit more stable than it was at 181x21, despite higher uncore and QPI rates. Looks like core voltage may end up lower, or at least equivalent, but still waiting on some prime runs.

UPDATE: Ended up at same exact voltages, but now RAM speed is 1600MHz @ 7-7-7-20-2T, uncore is 3200MHz, and QPI is 3600MHz. Just started overnight prime test.


----------



## cwinchell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwinchell* 
So I ran Prime95 for 24 hours without error on these settings:
Multi - 19
BCLK - 200
PCIE - 100
DRAM - 1603
CPU - 1.20625v
CPU PLL - 1.88v
QPI - 1.35v
IOH - 1.18v
vDIMM - 1.64v
Memory Timings: 9 9 9 24 2N

However, as soon as I try to run LinX I error after about 13-14 minutes... I don't understand how to run LinX so I am not certain where to find the error so I know what to correct? Anyone have any idea?

Anyone have a guess? An answer? Something positive to tell me so I stop punching holes in my wall?


----------



## Stance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwinchell* 
Anyone have a guess? An answer? Something positive to tell me so I stop punching holes in my wall?

Isn't it obvious, from that list of settings the thing that jumps out to me is the CPU voltage. Crank it up.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


How did u determine your PLL, IOH, ICH? CPUZ? I can't find it in the program


Some people just notch those values above the Auto setting and leave it at that. For ICH you don't need to increase this, ICH = SB which controls USB, Disks, etc.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


So does anyone have any advice for my 0000007F bsod issue?


Your CPU Voltage of 1.20V is really low, unless your CPU can accept that. I would try increasing your CPU Voltage notch at a time until it's stable, all the other settings look fine.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prototype7*


I have an Asus board, and a bundled Asus utility called "Turbo V" can show the values at runtime when they're set to "Auto" in the BIOS. I DO NOT use Turbo V to change anything, just to view those values when they're otherwise unspecified in BIOS. I believe it's always best to change settings in the BIOS, not with utilities that run on the OS.

...


Agreed. I'd never use Windows software to modify BIOS settings. Yes it's long-winded and boring having to reboot every time, entering the BIOS to change one number, but it's much safer that way.

A question, does your board come with an LCD Poster LCD screen such as the RIIG has? That's what I use to read the BIOS settings.


----------



## rurushu

Hey there,

So I got a new rig a couple of days ago, and naturally I wanted to OC it (though I'm still pretty much a complete noob when it comes to overclocking). So I read this thread and started working on it.

Initially it was pretty smooth, I was able to OC it to 160x21 pretty easily with 1.152 vcore. But yesterday I tried 172x21 (3.6GHz) and I was getting BSODs in prime95, and I had to raise the vcore to 1.25(which seems a little high for 3.6GHz on a d0 after reading this thread) to get a stable 8 hour prime95 small fft run. Temperatures were also pretty good (around 65 degrees max)

But now I tried a large fft run and it crashed after 40 or so minutes(BSOD code d0 or d1, cant remember correctly). So what should I do now? Raise the vcore even more or try something else?

BTW, my other settings are:
PCIE-100
DRAM-2:8
Uncore- 2x mem
vDimm-1.65
VTT- 1.27V
Mem timings- 9-9-9-27
EIST and C1E off
HT on
Everything else is pretty much on auto


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rurushu* 
Hey there,

So I got a new rig a couple of days ago, and naturally I wanted to OC it (though I'm still pretty much a complete noob when it comes to overclocking). So I read this thread and started working on it.

Initially it was pretty smooth, I was able to OC it to 160x21 pretty easily with 1.152 vcore. But yesterday I tried 172x21 (3.6GHz) and I was getting BSODs in prime95, and I had to raise the vcore to 1.25(which seems a little high for 3.6GHz on a d0 after reading this thread) to get a stable 8 hour prime95 small fft run. Temperatures were also pretty good (around 65 degrees max)

But now I tried a large fft run and it crashed after 40 or so minutes(BSOD code d0 or d1, cant remember correctly). So what should I do now? Raise the vcore even more or try something else?

BTW, my other settings are:
PCIE-100
DRAM-2:8
Uncore- 2x mem
vDimm-1.65
VTT- 1.27V
Mem timings- 9-9-9-27
EIST and C1E off
HT on
Everything else is pretty much on auto

try raising ur ioh and ich voltage to 1.2 V and ur cpu pll to 1.88 V.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


Agreed. I'd never use Windows software to modify BIOS settings. Yes it's long-winded and boring having to reboot every time, entering the BIOS to change one number, but it's much safer that way.

A question, does your board come with an LCD Poster LCD screen such as the RIIG has? That's what I use to read the BIOS settings.



My board didn't come with one of those LCDs. I've seen it before, but didn't know exactly what it was used for. Does it let you scroll through the config settings?


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
try raising ur ioh and ich voltage to 1.2 V and ur cpu pll to 1.88 V.

Just curious, why increase the ICH Voltage? The ICH is the equivelant of the SB (Southbridge) which manages USB, HDDs and optical disks. I also suspect it represents the built-in RAID controller. A voltage increase should not be required for that. But yes, a slight increase on IOH and Vcore (CPU Voltage) would be useful to try. As for PLL, I'm at 4.2 GHz and left it at 1.81V, default, no problems here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prototype7* 
My board didn't come with one of those LCDs. I've seen it before, but didn't know exactly what it was used for. Does it let you scroll through the config settings?

You can customize that LCD Poster in the BIOS, switch on the backlight or not, then make it display either 1) The current time, 2) HW Voltages or 3) HW Temperatures, and I _think_ show the fan speeds as well. During bench testing I'd show the HW Voltages, but now I'm finished I leave it on HW Temperatures. I had to laugh with it showing the time, just all I need, yet another clock, as if there weren't enough of them...


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rurushu* 
Hey there,

So I got a new rig a couple of days ago, and naturally I wanted to OC it (though I'm still pretty much a complete noob when it comes to overclocking). So I read this thread and started working on it.

Initially it was pretty smooth, I was able to OC it to 160x21 pretty easily with 1.152 vcore. But yesterday I tried 172x21 (3.6GHz) and I was getting BSODs in prime95, and I had to raise the vcore to 1.25(which seems a little high for 3.6GHz on a d0 after reading this thread) to get a stable 8 hour prime95 small fft run. Temperatures were also pretty good (around 65 degrees max)

But now I tried a large fft run and it crashed after 40 or so minutes(BSOD code d0 or d1, cant remember correctly). So what should I do now? Raise the vcore even more or try something else?

BTW, my other settings are:
PCIE-100
DRAM-2:8
Uncore- 2x mem
vDimm-1.65
VTT- 1.27V
Mem timings- 9-9-9-27
EIST and C1E off
HT on
Everything else is pretty much on auto

1.25v is very high for a 920 D0 at 172 bclk. I hit that at <1.2v. Ensure LLC is on. And the 'spread spectrum' options are disabled. Actually just go back to page 52, post #514. It contains a chart I used to OC my cpu. try the settings listed there for a stable system.


----------



## BadInfLuEnZa

OC'ed my i7 930 to 4Ghz @ 1.23v. Ran Linx for 90 minutes no error.
I tried using the Everest Ultimate Edition 5.50 Build 2100..i click sensor under the computer and it started to freeze.
after reboot, i open up CPU-z it always show 4Ghz(EIST,C1,speed spectrum is ON) doesn't even change anymore.
I returned it to stock settings on BIOS after seeing it so I'm back to stock speeds again..

my problem is: 
the "core speed" changes don't show up in CPU-Z but on real temp it does..any ideas how to fix it?

still have that problem when i put it on stock speeds.

sorry for my bad English


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BadInfLuEnZa*


OC'ed my i7 930 to 4Ghz @ 1.23v. Ran Linx for 90 minutes no error.
I tried using the Everest Ultimate Edition 5.50 Build 2100..i click sensor under the computer and it started to freeze.
after reboot, i open up CPU-z it always show 4Ghz(EIST,C1,speed spectrum is ON) doesn't even change anymore.
I loaded all my settings on BIOS after seeing it so I'm back to stock speeds again..

my problem is: 
the "core speed" changes don't show up in CPU-Z but on real temp it does..any ideas how to fix it?

still have that problem when i put it on stock speeds.

sorry for my bad english



That's the same behavior that I've always observed in CPU-Z, even before I overclocked this system. I've only seen Real Temp update the CPU multiplier and effective clock rate. I always have both on screen when running stability tests anyway, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## BadInfLuEnZa

wasnt like that before. =(


----------



## fish1717

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


Some people just notch those values above the Auto setting and leave it at that. For ICH you don't need to increase this, ICH = SB which controls USB, Disks, etc.

Your CPU Voltage of 1.20V is really low, unless your CPU can accept that. I would try increasing your CPU Voltage notch at a time until it's stable, all the other settings look fine.


So I got prime to run at the following settings:
blck=180
multiplier=21
vcore voltage=1.20
dram/vtt voltage=1.34

but after about 10 mins I got a different bsod (124). I've read this is related to ram voltage so I increased my vtt from 1.340 to 1.410. However when I reran prime I didn't get a bsod but 2 of the 8 workers stopped themselves due to an error. Also 1.41 is above the recommended dram voltage 1.34 from the manufacturer(ocz1600 platinum). Plus 1.4 is the max vttv per intel.

Anyone have any recommendations on what I should do to get more stable?


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


So I got prime to run at the following settings:
blck=180
multiplier=21
vcore voltage=1.20
dram/vtt voltage=1.34

but after about 10 mins I got a different bsod (124). I've read this is related to ram voltage so I increased my vtt from 1.340 to 1.410. However when I reran prime I didn't get a bsod but 2 of the 8 workers stopped themselves due to an error. Also 1.41 is above the recommended dram voltage 1.34 from the manufacturer(ocz1600 platinum). Plus 1.4 is the max vttv per intel.

Anyone have any recommendations on what I should do to get more stable?



Do you have a 930? Based on my results, I would try lowering VTT back to 1.35 and increasing Vcore to 1.225. I ended up at 1.225 Vcore, 1.35 VTT and 1.66 Vdimm for 181x21, but I never got a 124 BSOD at any point in the process. What kind of RAM do you have, and at what multiplier and timings? You're going to get much more helpful advice if you specify your hardware.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


So I got prime to run at the following settings:
blck=180
multiplier=21
vcore voltage=1.20
dram/vtt voltage=1.34

but after about 10 mins I got a different bsod (124). I've read this is related to ram voltage so I increased my vtt from 1.340 to 1.410. However when I reran prime I didn't get a bsod but 2 of the 8 workers stopped themselves due to an error. Also 1.41 is above the recommended dram voltage 1.34 from the manufacturer(ocz1600 platinum). Plus 1.4 is the max vttv per intel.

Anyone have any recommendations on what I should do to get more stable?


drop the vvt back down to 1.35, do not raise it above that. Intel may be conservative with some of their recommendations, but its still better not to push it. Is your dram voltage at 1.64? If it is then you will have to reduce your dram settings. It is always good to reduce them before you start to overclock anyway. Reduce your dram speed to the lowest possible multiplier, then raise it back up after you reach your desired cpu speed. Also check your memory timings. My motherboard, after I updated the BIOS, has a problem with reading the wrong auto settings for my sticks. So if I don't go in and change it I will get a BSOD at startup.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BadInfLuEnZa*


wasnt like that before. =(


Mine isn't like that either. I have tried countless overclocks and it always reads it right. Maybe try to update it? CPUz should have a fix for it if its that common of a problem.


----------



## fish1717

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pie Killa*


drop the vvt back down to 1.35, do not raise it above that. Intel may be conservative with some of their recommendations, but its still better not to push it. Is your dram voltage at 1.64? If it is then you will have to reduce your dram settings. It is always good to reduce them before you start to overclock anyway. Reduce your dram speed to the lowest possible multiplier, then raise it back up after you reach your desired cpu speed. Also check your memory timings. My motherboard, after I updated the BIOS, has a problem with reading the wrong auto settings for my sticks. So if I don't go in and change it I will get a BSOD at startup.


Sorry for not clarifying. I have a 920, my DRam voltage is set to 1.654, vtt is 1.340. My dram muliplier is 8x so at 180 (1440) my ram is well within it's spec 1600. I can lower it 2 6x if u think that will help. Per the guide I set my multipliers to the most stable settings (uncore ratio=2x the ram speed, qpi ratio=18x, ram ratio=8x).

I haven't tuned my timings, but if u think it will help I will. Per ocz my timings should be 7-7-7-24 with 1.34 vtt and 1.654 dram v (oczp1600lv6gk). I was planning on tuning my mem after I reach my disired speed 200x21

So what should I do raise vcore more? Or the ioh?


----------



## prototype7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fish1717* 
Sorry for not clarifying. I have a 920, my DRam voltage is set to 1.654, vtt is 1.340. My dram muliplier is 8x so at 180 (1440) my ram is well within it's spec 1600. I can lower it 2 6x if u think that will help. Per the guide I set my multipliers to the most stable settings (uncore ratio=2x the ram speed, qpi ratio=18x, ram ratio=8x).

I haven't tuned my timings, but if u think it will help I will. Per ocz my timings should be 7-7-7-24 with 1.34 vtt and 1.654 dram v (oczp1600lv6gk). I was planning on tuning my mem after I reach my disired speed 200x21

So what should I do raise vcore more? Or the ioh?


Back down your memory rate and timings (I just left it on "auto" to get 2:6 and the standard SPD profile until I had the CPU stable). Get your CPU overclock stable before attempting to run the memory at full speed. I found that after I had the CPU stable with memory at default speeds, when I cranked up DRAM clock and timings, it created more load and required slightly higher Vcore. Eliminate as many variables as possible and it will go a lot quicker.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


Sorry for not clarifying. I have a 920, my DRam voltage is set to 1.654, vtt is 1.340. My dram muliplier is 8x so at 180 (1440) my ram is well within it's spec 1600. I can lower it 2 6x if u think that will help. Per the guide I set my multipliers to the most stable settings (uncore ratio=2x the ram speed, qpi ratio=18x, ram ratio=8x).

I haven't tuned my timings, but if u think it will help I will. Per ocz my timings should be 7-7-7-24 with 1.34 vtt and 1.654 dram v (oczp1600lv6gk). I was planning on tuning my mem after I reach my disired speed 200x21

So what should I do raise vcore more? Or the ioh?


all your other settings seem great. It would have to be vcore.


----------



## ocdocdocd

Hey guys, I was following this guide and another one while trying to OC my i7 930 D0 and was doing well up until I attempted 4.0GHz (multiplier 21x, bclk 191) at which point everything just went to hell. I've done countless attempts and thus far I've BSOD'd or frozen within 40 minutes each time I try to use prime95 (usually more like within 5-10 minutes). Right now I've got my vcore up to 1.30v, QPI is at 1.35v, vDIMM is at 1.66v (handled by the system though), IOH and ICH are both at 1.2v, and PLL is at 1.88v. Thing is, thus far every problem I've encountered has pointed me towards having to increase my vcore even more; frozen workers, frozen PC, and BSODs that end with a letter and number (ex: 0x0000001E). I'm aware that 1.3v is already high for a 4GHz overclock and I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong or if I got unlucky and wound up with a bad chip.

For the record, my vid is 1.24 although I was able to oc the CPU to 3.8GHz while still at that voltage. Also, all the settings above are what I'm currently stress testing. I've had prime 95 running for an hour now and haven't had a crash yet although I'm fully expecting one by the time I wake up tomorrow. My temps were fine before this attempt (never went past 68-69C) although now I'm staying in the low 70s (norm seems to be 72-73C right now).


----------



## dmo580

Take it slow. From about 3.82-3.84ish, I started topping out around 1.25. I needed a 0.0125V notch up for each 40 mhz I went. So by the time I hit 1.30ish I was close to 4ghz. And that last 100mhz to 4.1 may require you to go all the way to 1.35. Don't just jump from 3.8 to 4.0. This is where you notch the BCLK up 1 or 2 at a time and test for stability. Do a 20 pass or even 10 pass Linx on each. If you fail, let it go down. If you're in a rush for time 10 will do as you're just trying to find your max. Once you really hit the wall, level it down and go for a 20 pass or overnight even. I'm sure this will take a day or two at LEAST, and when you have the time, just leave Linx running so you can get some more solid data points even if you're only at a midway OC like 3.8 - 3.9...


----------



## purpleannex

Before i bought my 1090T i very nearly bought an i7 920 DO, as i thought they were easy to overclock way beyond 4000Mhz? Is this assumption not true then?


----------



## chadamir

purple: way beyond? What do you mean? It depends on the board and how much voltage you're willing to run through it. It gets more difficult to reach higher bclks the further you go.


----------



## Pie Killa

purple, it definatly depends on how high you want to go. 4.0ghz was reached at 1.2v. 4.2ghz reached at 1.256v. 4.4ghz reached at 1.35v. But they do not go much higher than that. As you can see the voltage jumps way up just for the last 200mhz. So the heat starts flying up.


----------



## fish1717

Hey Guys, so I can run the following stable:

CPU Ratio: 21
BCLK Freq: 180
PCIE Freq: 100
CPU Freq: 3,783.5 Hz
CPU Voltage: 1.23750 V 
DRAM: 6x = 1,080
Uncore: 2X = 2,162
QPI: 18x = 3,243.0
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V
IOH Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL: 1.82 V

but when I increase the BCLK to 190 it get errors everytime. I've tried the following:
1) Increase the CPU Voltage to 1.23750 V, after 10 mins got a D1 BSOD (w/out prime)
2) Increased CPU Voltage to 1.24375 V, after 10 mins got a D3 BSOD (w/out prime)
3) Increased CPU Voltage to 1.25000 V, after 10 mins got a 0A BSOD (w/out prime)

So should I raise my CPU Voltage more than 1.25? Per the guide a D0 chip should hit 4.0 with a voltage range of 1.175 to 1.250.

Could my stability be related to IOH, ICH or CPU PLL voltage? Should I try raising them before I raise the CPU voltage above 1.25?

It's not like my OCZ3P1600V6GK ram is the limiting factor, the ratio is set to 6 and my timings aren't even tuned. I'm just nervous raising my CPU voltage over 1.25, shouldn't I be stable? I can't even run prime, before it gets there the Computer crashes with some 2 letter/number combination BSOD (D1, D3, 0A).

I've hit a wall guys what do you think?


----------



## fish1717

FYI my temps are fine <66 during prime.


----------



## krescent

So with the whole vdrop issue....

is the CPU-Z voltage the "Actual" voltage?

I mean, if i'm reading 1.288 off cpu-z, and have the voltage set 1.3 in bios, does that mean cpu-z is reporting the correct volts?

is it therefore safe, then, to UP the voltage in bios IN ORDER to have the correct TARGET voltage in cpu-z?
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## azcrazy

1.85V on Vdimm is possible ? i tough max voltage was 1.65v,but i could be wrong


----------



## ryanrich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pie Killa* 
Heres an updated settings chart, modified and corrected a few parts. Also shows my settings used to get to a stable 4.4GHz. Hopefully this helps!
Settings Enabled
LLC

Settings Disabled
Both spread spectrums
C1E
Speed Step
CPU TM
CPU turbo power save

Note: I realize the 4.4GHz temps are quite high. I decided to lap my heatsink and cpu due to that, and due to the fact there is a large difference ~7 degrees between core 0 and core 3.

Note 2: I also realize my temps don't seem like what they should be (bclk 200 same load temp as bclk 191), this is because the temperature in my room in constantly changing. I also decided to open my window shortly after stress testing 200bclk, which increased cold air flow.

Note 3: I have not tried lowering all the voltages. From how it feels I think I would lower most atleast a couple settings lower. Except dram and cpu voltages.

Awesome chart there! Helped me a lot, thanks for posting that! Mine is currently running at 4.1GHz with no problem, but I've been wanting to tweak some voltages a bit lower if possible...


----------



## Lewhawk

Quote:



Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency

Set your ioh and ich to 1.2, your vdimm to 1.65, your cpu pll to 1.88, and your qpi/uncore to 1.35.
For D0 users set your vcore to 1.275 and for c0/c1 users set your vcore to 1.4 Bclk to 190/191 or 210/211 and multiplier to 21 and 19 respectively. Check for prime stability. D0s should be fine, but c0/c1 still may not make it, at this point your temps may be too high if you're not on water so I suggest you start working backward in order to hit a much lower vcore or use method 3.


If I carried out this overclock and it were stable, could I increase efficiency by slowly lowering Vcore value until I find lowest stable setting, or would it not work like that?


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


Hey Guys, so I can run the following stable:

CPU Ratio: 21
BCLK Freq: 180
PCIE Freq: 100
CPU Freq: 3,783.5 Hz
CPU Voltage: 1.23750 V 
DRAM: 6x = 1,080
Uncore: 2X = 2,162
QPI: 18x = 3,243.0
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V
IOH Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL: 1.82 V

but when I increase the BCLK to 190 it get errors everytime. I've tried the following:
1) Increase the CPU Voltage to 1.23750 V, after 10 mins got a D1 BSOD (w/out prime)
2) Increased CPU Voltage to 1.24375 V, after 10 mins got a D3 BSOD (w/out prime)
3) Increased CPU Voltage to 1.25000 V, after 10 mins got a 0A BSOD (w/out prime)

So should I raise my CPU Voltage more than 1.25? Per the guide a D0 chip should hit 4.0 with a voltage range of 1.175 to 1.250.

Could my stability be related to IOH, ICH or CPU PLL voltage? Should I try raising them before I raise the CPU voltage above 1.25?

It's not like my OCZ3P1600V6GK ram is the limiting factor, the ratio is set to 6 and my timings aren't even tuned. I'm just nervous raising my CPU voltage over 1.25, shouldn't I be stable? I can't even run prime, before it gets there the Computer crashes with some 2 letter/number combination BSOD (D1, D3, 0A).

I've hit a wall guys what do you think?



You're getting BSODs at idle? I have a 930 myself, but figured the 920 D0 would generally be prime-stable at that speed by 1.25 Vcore for sure. What kind of board do you have? And what power supply, and how old is it? Do you have LLC enabled?

FWIW I've gotten those 2-digit BSODs, and every time, increasing Vcore solved the problem. Of course, if you're consistently getting them without heavy load, despite repeatedly increasing core voltage, it sounds like something else is going on. There must be some diagnostic you can use to see what is happening when it crashes. Maybe there is a problem in the power supply, VRM or somewhere else upstream that is causing voltage to fluctuate.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocdocdocd* 
Hey guys, I was following this guide and another one while trying to OC my i7 930 D0 and was doing well up until I attempted 4.0GHz (multiplier 21x, bclk 191) at which point everything just went to hell. I've done countless attempts and thus far I've BSOD'd or frozen within 40 minutes each time I try to use prime95 (usually more like within 5-10 minutes). Right now I've got my vcore up to 1.30v, QPI is at 1.35v, vDIMM is at 1.66v (handled by the system though), IOH and ICH are both at 1.2v, and PLL is at 1.88v. Thing is, thus far every problem I've encountered has pointed me towards having to increase my vcore even more; frozen workers, frozen PC, and BSODs that end with a letter and number (ex: 0x0000001E). I'm aware that 1.3v is already high for a 4GHz overclock and I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong or if I got unlucky and wound up with a bad chip.

For the record, my vid is 1.24 although I was able to oc the CPU to 3.8GHz while still at that voltage. Also, all the settings above are what I'm currently stress testing. I've had prime 95 running for an hour now and haven't had a crash yet although I'm fully expecting one by the time I wake up tomorrow. My temps were fine before this attempt (never went past 68-69C) although now I'm staying in the low 70s (norm seems to be 72-73C right now).


My experience is similar to yours - the last 200MHz to 4GHz is a much larger step than the whole way up to 3.8GHz. I'm currently 24-hour Prime and Linx stable at 3.8GHz with only Vcore, VTT and Vdimm increased from defaults, and not using LLC. Stepping up to 4GHz took such a large increase in Vcore and load temps that I decided it wasn't worth it. I may end up taking another shot at it, but I initially came to that conclusion.

I don't think 1.3V is completely out of the ordinary with the 930, at least based on my experience and reading what others have found. I've seen plenty of people running higher to get up to 4.2GHz or more, so it's not really a ceiling. I do believe the 930 generally requires higher core voltage to reach comparable clock rates to the 920 D0s, but they all vary, as do all the other system components.

FWIW I found that 200x19 was a little more stable than 181x21, and the 200MHz base clock gives you better options for memory speeds. Of course, if 4GHz is your goal, then 200 BCLK won't help you without using 20x. The next odd multiplier would produce 4.2GHz.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lewhawk*


If I carried out this overclock and it were stable, could I increase efficiency by slowly lowering Vcore value until I find lowest stable setting, or would it not work like that?



I would take the inverse approach, starting with all default values (except manually setting BCLK, CPU ratio, Vcore, VTT and Vdimm), and then working up from there only as needed to make it stable at a given speed. Maybe more time and effort initially to get it stable, but then none of the trial and error needed to figure out which voltages can be safely lowered and by how much. There are no shortcuts - being methodical is the only way to maximize efficiency.


----------



## fish1717

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prototype7* 
You're getting BSODs at idle? I have a 930 myself, but figured the 920 D0 would generally be prime-stable at that speed by 1.25 Vcore for sure. What kind of board do you have? And what power supply, and how old is it? Do you have LLC enabled?

FWIW I've gotten those 2-digit BSODs, and every time, increasing Vcore solved the problem. Of course, if you're consistently getting them without heavy load, despite repeatedly increasing core voltage, it sounds like something else is going on. There must be some diagnostic you can use to see what is happening when it crashes. Maybe there is a problem in the power supply, VRM or somewhere else upstream that is causing voltage to fluctuate.

So I have a ASRock X58 Extreme and a Corsair 750-HX. Yes I have LLC enabled, the ASRock equilvelent is "Without VDroop".

I have the follwing power savings options:
C1E=Disabled
Intel VT=Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Disabled
Hyper Threading: Enabled
A20M: Disabled
EIST: Disabled
C-STATE: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
ASRock VDroop Control: Without VDroop
Turbo Mode: Disabled

Here's the settings I'm BSODing on:
CPU Ratio: 21
BCLK Freq: 190
PCIE Freq: 100
CPU Freq: 3,990.0
CPU Voltage: 1.2500 V
DRAM: 6x = 1,140
Uncore: 2X = 2,280
QPI: 18x = 3,243.0
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V
IOH Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL: 1.82 V

If you need any info on my system I updated my profile. So it isn't related to IOH, ICH or CPU PLL voltage?


----------



## Maser

Hi there and would be grateful for advice on my noob overclock.

First off thanks to chadamir for a great tutorial that has helped me to get my 930 DO to 4 GHz at idle temps of around 40C and after an hour/overnight on Prime95 they are around 77C.

Having said that could my BIOS settings do with finer tuning, could I get the voltages lower to reduce temps? For 4GHz I cannot go any lower than 1.275v.

Also is their a way to run the memory any faster, at the moment I am using stock timings 8-8-8-24 and with the BIOS settings I am getting 1531MHz.

If someone could guide me on this further that would be great, thanks.


----------



## ocdocdocd

So after a few more attempts I'm trying loosening the timings on my RAM from 7-8-7-24 to 8-8-8-24 to see if that helps anything without having to jack up the vcore anymore. I must be getting close since my past two attempts were:

1.3v = 15 hours and 40 minutes stable in prime95
1.30625v = 23 hours stable in prime95 (Windows apparently rebooted itself sometime between 22 hours and 23.5 hours)

I'm betting that 1.31250v would make me stable, but someone on another forum told me to try loosening the timings so I'm going to try that and see what happens. I've only got until Friday night though since I go on vacation for two weeks starting Saturday, so hopefully this will do it.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocdocdocd*


So after a few more attempts I'm trying loosening the timings on my RAM from 7-8-7-24 to 8-8-8-24 to see if that helps anything without having to jack up the vcore anymore. I must be getting close since my past two attempts were:

1.3v = 15 hours and 40 minutes stable in prime95
1.30625v = 23 hours stable in prime95 (Windows apparently rebooted itself sometime between 22 hours and 23.5 hours)

I'm betting that 1.31250v would make me stable, but someone on another forum told me to try loosening the timings so I'm going to try that and see what happens. I've only got until Friday night though since I go on vacation for two weeks starting Saturday, so hopefully this will do it.



Yeah, I had to increase Vcore one step (0.025) to tighten timings from 9-9-9-24 to 7-7-7-20 with no other changes (RAM running at 1600). Unless core voltage was getting to be a concern, I'd opt for the tighter timings and accept slightly higher Vcore.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maser* 
Hi there and would be grateful for advice on my noob overclock.

First off thanks to chadamir for a great tutorial that has helped me to get my 930 DO to 4 GHz at idle temps of around 40C and after an hour/overnight on Prime95 they are around 77C.

Having said that could my BIOS settings do with finer tuning, could I get the voltages lower to reduce temps? For 4GHz I cannot go any lower than 1.275v.

Also is their a way to run the memory any faster, at the moment I am using stock timings 8-8-8-24 and with the BIOS settings I am getting 1531MHz.

If someone could guide me on this further that would be great, thanks.


1.275 seems pretty good for a 930 at 4GHz, if it's really stable. I didn't do more than an hour of Prime before deciding to back it down to 3.8GHz, but mine was also at 1.275 at 4GHz with similar temps.

Why did you end up with IOH and ICH at 1.2, but QPI/DRAM Core on auto? Did you start IOH and ICH at 1.2, or was that an attempt to solve a problem? I'd try setting IOH and ICH to auto (1.1 for both values), and see if that's stable. Then tighten memory timings, expecting to bump up Vcore to make it stable at that point.


----------



## Maser

I set the IOH and ICH at 1.2 following the chadamir tutorial so yes started out with those settings, I will try them on Auto in the morning and see how I get on, maybe do an overnight prime test tomorrow night if it looks okay.

If I tighten the memory timings and have to bump up the Vcore will temps rise as well?

Thanks


----------



## ocdocdocd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prototype7*


Yeah, I had to increase Vcore one step (0.025) to tighten timings from 9-9-9-24 to 7-7-7-20 with no other changes (RAM running at 1600). Unless core voltage was getting to be a concern, I'd opt for the tighter timings and accept slightly higher Vcore.


Come to think of it, how stable/unstable is my system if it lasted ~23 hours in prime95? Good enough to just leave it where it is or bump up the vcore another notch and assume that did the trick? Or is any failure in prime95 at any time indicative of a system that's liable to crash/corrupt without further stabilizing?


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maser*


I set the IOH and ICH at 1.2 following the chadamir tutorial so yes started out with those settings, I will try them on Auto in the morning and see how I get on, maybe do an overnight prime test tomorrow night if it looks okay.

If I tighten the memory timings and have to bump up the Vcore will temps rise as well?

Thanks



I had to increase Vcore one step (0.025) to tighten timings from 9-9-9-24 to 7-7-7-20 with no other changes (RAM running at 1600). Any temp increase will be insignificant.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Why are people increasing the ICH voltage? The ICH only controls the sata slots and other non important things. Just leave it at 1.1, seriously, it never helped my by increasing it on 8 different i7s I've had.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocdocdocd*


Come to think of it, how stable/unstable is my system if it lasted ~23 hours in prime95? Good enough to just leave it where it is or bump up the vcore another notch and assume that did the trick? Or is any failure in prime95 at any time indicative of a system that's liable to crash/corrupt without further stabilizing?



I don't know, I would tend to think it's a fluke if it made it 23 hours before a random reboot. Personally, I'd repeat the test, and if it didn't happen again, I'd assume it's stable. I also ran a couple hour-long Linx tests to further validate stability.


----------



## ocdocdocd

This is weird. Loosening the RAM timings from 7-8-7-24 to 8-8-8-24 made the OS freeze two hours into prime95 which would seem to have made it less stable. For now I've just put the timings back to their stock settings and increased the vcore to 1.3125v. According to CPU-Z the CPU is only using 1.296v which was the same as last time, so I'm guessing that maybe the problem before was either vdroop (even though I have LLC enabled) or just a sudden spike in CPU voltage use that put it over the 1.30635v I had it set to before. So hopefully it will work this time, but if it doesn't is it safe to assume that vcore is not the problem?


----------



## gamenahd

If a worker stopped within a couple minutes of starting prime95, but I waited 5 min and restarted the program and it is running fine now should it be ok? I'm letting it run for a bit longer to make sure it is stable, but was the first worker just a fluke or should I have changed a setting?


----------



## chadamir

game: If it stopped, it's not stable; it may end up running longer, but its still not stable.

ocd: All of your stuff is weird. Check your error logs.


----------



## fish1717

Hey Guys,

So I can run the following stable:

CPU Ratio: 21
BCLK Freq: 180
PCIE Freq: 100
CPU Freq: 3,783.5 Hz
CPU Voltage: 1.23750 V 
DRAM: 6x = 1,080
Uncore: 2X = 2,162
QPI: 18x = 3,243.0
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V
IOH Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL: 1.82 V

I have the follwing power savings options:
C1E=Disabled
Intel VT=Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Disabled
Hyper Threading: Enabled
A20M: Disabled
EIST: Disabled
C-STATE: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
ASRock VDroop Control: Without VDroop

but when I increase the BCLK to 190 it get errors while idle.

I've tried the following, increasing the CPU Voltage to 1.23750, 1.24375 V and 1.25000 V but after 10 mins I get a BSOD.

So should I raise my CPU Voltage more than 1.25? Per the guide a D0 chip should hit 4.0 with a voltage range of 1.175 to 1.250.

Could my stability be related to IOH, ICH or CPU PLL voltage? Should I try raising them before I raise the CPU voltage above 1.25?

It's not like my OCZ3P1600V6GK ram is the limiting factor, the ratio is set to 6 and my timings aren't even tuned. I'm just nervous raising my CPU voltage over 1.25, shouldn't I be stable? I can't even run prime, before it gets there the Computer crashes with some 2 letter/number combination BSOD (D1, D3, 0A).

I've hit a wall guys what do you think?


----------



## SimpleTech

@fish1717,

Try increasing your CPU voltage to 1.3V and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fish1717* 
So should I raise my CPU Voltage more than 1.25? Per the guide a D0 chip should hit 4.0 with a voltage range of 1.175 to 1.250.


Don't be scared to try upping core voltage a little, that's only a rough guideline and not a law. I would only get concerned well over 1.3 or if I saw unsafe temps. I've seen plenty of people with 930s running near 1.35 to get over 4GHz - it's not a guarantee, but there is generally safety in numbers. That's about the best you're going to get when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## boy_lah

My 930 managed 4Ghz @ 1.24v w LLC ON/Vdroop OFF. HT ON.
For 4.2Ghz, it's running at 1.29v w LLC ON/Vdroop OFF. HT OFF.

Note - all above is CPU-Z 'load' readings. Idle and what you set in BIOS will differ.

So suggest put 1.3v in the bios and take note what your CPU sees at 'load'. Anything up to 1.3v is fine but 930 should need less assuming decent chip.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boy_lah*


My 930 managed 4Ghz @ 1.24v w LLC ON/Vdroop OFF. HT ON.
For 4.2Ghz, it's running at 1.29v w LLC ON/Vdroop OFF. HT OFF.

Note - all above is CPU-Z 'load' readings. Idle and what you set in BIOS will differ.

So suggest put 1.3v in the bios and take note what your CPU sees at 'load'. Anything up to 1.3v is fine but 930 should need less assuming decent chip.



On mine, there is a drop of 0.017V between the BIOS setting 1.225 and the full load voltage 1.208 shown in CPU-Z. I saw no difference in voltage readings with LLC on or off, so I left it off.

My 930 was 1-hour stable at 4GHz at 1.256, but BIOS setting was 1.275. I'm sure I would have needed to raise it one step, because I hadn't cranked up memory to 8x or tightened timings yet.

Still, I see quite a few people needing more than 1.3 on a 930 to get past 4GHz. There is variance in these chips, whether it's a 920 D0 or 930. Heck, I just saw somebody posting who was running 1.4 to get 4.2GHz on a 930.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


Hey Guys,

So I can run the following stable:

CPU Ratio: 21
BCLK Freq: 180
PCIE Freq: 100
CPU Freq: 3,783.5 Hz
CPU Voltage: 1.23750 V 
DRAM: 6x = 1,080
Uncore: 2X = 2,162
QPI: 18x = 3,243.0
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V
IOH Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL: 1.82 V

I have the follwing power savings options:
C1E=Disabled
Intel VT=Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Disabled
Hyper Threading: Enabled
A20M: Disabled
EIST: Disabled
C-STATE: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
ASRock VDroop Control: Without VDroop

but when I increase the BCLK to 190 it get errors while idle.

I've tried the following, increasing the CPU Voltage to 1.23750, 1.24375 V and 1.25000 V but after 10 mins I get a BSOD.

So should I raise my CPU Voltage more than 1.25? Per the guide a D0 chip should hit 4.0 with a voltage range of 1.175 to 1.250.

Could my stability be related to IOH, ICH or CPU PLL voltage? Should I try raising them before I raise the CPU voltage above 1.25?

It's not like my OCZ3P1600V6GK ram is the limiting factor, the ratio is set to 6 and my timings aren't even tuned. I'm just nervous raising my CPU voltage over 1.25, shouldn't I be stable? I can't even run prime, before it gets there the Computer crashes with some 2 letter/number combination BSOD (D1, D3, 0A).

I've hit a wall guys what do you think?


Try enabling intel VT and no-execute memory protection (just because I didnt have to touch these for my OC). Also check your default memory timings. I've had it to where the motherboard reads the wrong settings from the memory sticks. Honestly with a 920 you shouldnt have to up the voltage that high.

Here are some links for your error codes, hopefully one of them fits the bill.
D1
http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic115694.html
http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic53127.html
D3
http://superuser.com/questions/84518...ws-7-need-help
0A
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314063#

It seems like this is a memory problem. But first, ensure your CPU clock skew is at 300, and set your other clock skew(IOH?) to 200. Also your amplitude to 800. 
From the microsoft support it says it could be caused by bad communication to/from the memory, which can be caused by a need for skew/amplitude. 
The other links lean toward a bad memory stick. Apparently the bad sticks can pass memtest on occation, but can be correctly tested by inserting only one stick at a time. 
I severly doubt it is your cpu voltage, unless you somehow recieved a terrible chip, I would look in other areas.

Note: CPU voltage max recommended for i7 920 is a little over 1.4v.


----------



## prototype7

Anybody here ever run into problems with the thermal monitoring feature ("CPU TM Function" on Asus boards) when overclocking a 920/930? I don't know whether it applies as much to these processors, especially when running minimal voltages, but the CPU multiplier can rapidly throttle back and forth, much faster than a monitoring tool like Realtemp can detect. There's a tool called i7 Turbo for diagnosing this condition. I wonder what kind of temps/voltage would be needed for these chips to trigger this.

I left TM enabled on mine, as I didn't consider this possible side effect. Then again, I'm not pushing mine as much as most of you all.


----------



## malik22

is it better to have an I7 at 4ghz with turbo 191x21 or 200x20 cause i get better performance with 200x20.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I never claimed that was my post.


----------



## h4xin

Just wanted to say thanx for the guide. Helped me overclock my i7 to 4.0 no problem.


----------



## chadamir

Malik you might get better performance because of higher ram/uncore/qpi. If you can run it that's great.

Prototype, you won't see that problem unless you're running high clocks + high voltage. You're not even close.

You're welcome to everyone who has been saying thanks.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


Prototype, you won't see that problem unless you're running high clocks + high voltage. You're not even close.



So what sort of clocks/voltages are we talking? I think it would be helpful to know at what values people have seen this occur. Nobody's mentioned it in this thead, and everything I've read elsewhere seems very vague, which leads me to believe that it isn't well understood (that's not directed at you, it's just this sort of thing seems more like voodoo than science sometimes).

If it's something that occasionally happens when you hit 4GHz at the kind of voltages we're seeing, it would probably be a good idea to run a simple test to determine whether it's throttling in worst-case conditions (HOT). If it's more like >= 4.4GHz and/or 1.4V, then maybe it's obscure enough not to mention in a guide like this.

Also, another thing that's not entirely clear to me is whether there is another thermal throttling mechanism beyond this setting. I read an article that made it sound like there's another safety net, so disabling the TM function does not leave the chip completely unprotected. But other sources seem to contradict this. I sure wouldn't want to leave my CPU vulnerable to overheating.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prototype7*


So what sort of clocks/voltages are we talking? I think it would be helpful to know at what values people have seen this occur. Nobody's mentioned it in this thead, and everything I've read elsewhere seems very vague, which leads me to believe that it isn't well understood (that's not directed at you, it's just this sort of thing seems more like voodoo than science sometimes).

If it's something that occasionally happens when you hit 4GHz at the kind of voltages we're seeing, it would probably be a good idea to run a simple test to determine whether it's throttling in worst-case conditions (HOT). If it's more like >= 4.4GHz and/or 1.4V, then maybe it's obscure enough not to mention in a guide like this.

Also, another thing that's not entirely clear to me is whether there is another thermal throttling mechanism beyond this setting. I read an article that made it sound like there's another safety net, so disabling the TM function does not leave the chip completely unprotected. But other sources seem to contradict this. I sure wouldn't want to leave my CPU vulnerable to overheating.


When I was speaking to Asus about overclocking, they automatically assumed I had TM turned off, and told me to turn it off. Apparently it can interfere with overclocks, but I agree that it isn't well understood when it actually kicks in. Also I think secondary protections might be the motherboard 'Northboard' protection, it may save the motherboard if the cpu gets too hot, although I cannot say anything for the condition of the cpu.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pie Killa* 
When I was speaking to Asus about overclocking, they automatically assumed I had TM turned off, and told me to turn it off. Apparently it can interfere with overclocks, but I agree that it isn't well understood when it actually kicks in. Also I think secondary protections might be the motherboard 'Northboard' protection, it may save the motherboard if the cpu gets too hot, although I cannot say anything for the condition of the cpu.


Interesting that Asus assumed you had it disabled. That says a lot. Probably a good idea to just disable it as standard procedure for overclocking then.

I found this description of the TM function by the author of the i7 Turbo tool. As it's described here, it only takes effect when the CPU is on the turbo multiplier. So, for a 930, this would only occur if it's set to 22x, and the throttling would rapidly cycle it back and forth to 21x. And for the 920, it would occur at 21x and throttle back to 20x.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=225450

Reading more about thermal protection on core i7 systems, there are mechanisms provided by the board to automatically disable turbo mode if TDP limit or overcurrent condition occurs, and there is a thermal limit around 90C that will also disable turbo mode, and finally, a shutdown feature that will force shutdown at a little over 100C.


----------



## prototype7

FYI the i7 Turbo tool is bundled with Real Temp. I hadn't noticed it, but apparently it's been there for a couple versions now.


----------



## cruiselax

Quote:

4. A good PSU with an EPS(8 pin) plug.
Can anybody explain to me what this means? Will this work?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cruiselax* 
Can anybody explain to me what this means? Will this work?

He is basically saying to get a power supply that isn't a piece of crap. The one you listed is good but not the greatest. If you don't need 850W, you can get a Antec TruePower TP-750 Blue for $85 after MIR (and code) which will be more efficient than that Corsair PSU.


----------



## Stance

Funny got a 124 BSOD on Linx, never had that before so didn't think it was possible. It did turn out that I needed to increase my QPI/VTT, stable at 4.17GHz now.



Does anyone know how much the Droop from VTT voltage really is? Is it comparable to CPU vDroop?


----------



## Vulgi

Hello guys this is my 1st post in the forum since I am a new member here. I just got my new system and I am about to start within the next few days with oc'ing it. Really great job with this guide I ll try to stick to it and I am looking forward to your useful feedback on my results and my progress. Btw if anyone has already settings that worked for his 930 going 3.8+ on a GB - UD7 I would be very obliged to see them posted so I can have a comparison base. I know that not all cpu's are the same but still it might save me some time and effort.


----------



## dmo580

About VTT and QPI, I see 1.35 as a limit being wrong. I know Intel set this as the limit and heck I am a voltage stickler. I REFUSED to go above 1.35 for the longest time. Some RAM chips WILL need higher VTT/QPI. After weeks of arguing with G.Skill and combing through forums, it seems that the recommendations of going above 1.45 and even 1.5 make sense.

Here's a good post talking about it:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/post...tml#post312297

I too have read Corsair forums and it seems many chips DO have XMP profiles where VTT/QPI is well above 1.4 volts. Some of these chips seem to require it, and I would trust that at least these manufacturers did some research.

Perhaps I may be shortening the lifespan of my CPU significantly, but in order to get the rated 2000 9-9-9-27 on my Ripjaws I need around 1.47 QPI or so.


----------



## fish1717

I cannot get my i7-920 D0 CPU to overclock to 4.0 MHz (BCLK 190, X21). I've tried everything!!!

I've tried increasing my VCore to 1.3, increasing IOH and ICH to 1.2 V, increasing the CPU PLL to 1.88 V, and increasing PCIE to 102.

I can boot with the following settings (see below), but after 5 mins of Prime Small FFT's I get the 124 BSOD. From what I've read 124 BSOD is a hardware error, it could be anything from the RAM, to my PSU to my graphics card. Plus my temps are below 80 deg C at full load while running Prime.

I'm starting to think it's my RAM, but Small FFT's don't really even test RAM. There are no reported Prime errors as it can only run for 5 mins. I've already increased my VTT Voltage to 1.340 and my DRAM to 1.654, plus I'm using stable multipliers (see below).

The only other thing I can think of is increasing my VCore even more, but my chip is a D0 I shouldn't have to add any more voltage! Most can get 4.0 stable with VCores of 1.25, I'm already at 1.3! Could it be a different setting in my BIOS thats screwing things up?

I can run stable at 3.78 (180 BCLK, 21X) with a VCore of 1.2375V.

Here are the OC settings that fail (124 BSOD)
CPU Ratio: 21
BCLK Freq: 190
PCIE Freq: 100 (Tried 102)
CPU Freq: 3,990 Hz
CPU Voltage: 1.3000 V
DRAM: 6x = 1,140
Uncore: 2X = 2,280
QPI: 18x = 3,420.0
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V
IOH Voltage: Auto (Tried 1.203)
ICH Voltage: Auto (Tried 1.20)
CPU PLL: 1.82 V (Tried 1.88)

I have the following power savings options:
C1E=Disabled
Intel VT=Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Disabled
Hyper Threading: Enabled
A20M: Disabled
EIST: Disabled
C-STATE: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
ASRock VDroop Control: Without VDroop


----------



## Stance

Tried more VTT? 1.4 is perfectly safe.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fish1717* 
I cannot get my i7-920 D0 CPU to overclock to 4.0 MHz (BCLK 190, X21). I've tried everything!!!

I've tried increasing my VCore to 1.3, increasing IOH and ICH to 1.2 V, increasing the CPU PLL to 1.88 V, and increasing PCIE to 102.

I can boot with the following settings (see below), but after 5 mins of Prime Small FFT's I get the 124 BSOD. From what I've read 124 BSOD is a hardware error, it could be anything from the RAM, to my PSU to my graphics card. Plus my temps are below 80 deg C at full load while running Prime.

I'm starting to think it's my RAM, but Small FFT's don't really even test RAM. There are no reported Prime errors as it can only run for 5 mins. I've already increased my VTT Voltage to 1.340 and my DRAM to 1.654, plus I'm using stable multipliers (see below).

The only other thing I can think of is increasing my VCore even more, but my chip is a D0 I shouldn't have to add any more voltage! Most can get 4.0 stable with VCores of 1.25, I'm already at 1.3! Could it be a different setting in my BIOS thats screwing things up?

I can run stable at 3.78 (180 BCLK, 21X) with a VCore of 1.2375V.

Here are the OC settings that fail (124 BSOD)
CPU Ratio: 21
BCLK Freq: 190
PCIE Freq: 100 (Tried 102)
CPU Freq: 3,990 Hz
CPU Voltage: 1.3000 V
DRAM: 6x = 1,140
Uncore: 2X = 2,280
QPI: 18x = 3,420.0
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V
IOH Voltage: Auto (Tried 1.203)
ICH Voltage: Auto (Tried 1.20)
CPU PLL: 1.82 V (Tried 1.88)

I have the following power savings options:
C1E=Disabled
Intel VT=Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Disabled
Hyper Threading: Enabled
A20M: Disabled
EIST: Disabled
C-STATE: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
ASRock VDroop Control: Without VDroop


Seems pretty unclear what you're dealing with. You're saying small FFT crashes after 5 mins? Have you also tried large FFT? If they both fail, I'm not sure you can really draw any accurate conclusions from that result. It's vague, at best.

Sort of off-the-wall, but maybe you could try a lower multiplier and higher base clock. Looks like you're not making headway with your current setup, so might be worth a try. Start at 200x19 to get 3.8 stable, then up base clock to 210 and see what happens. Who knows, it isn't looking like anybody here is going to give you a eureka answer!


----------



## KaRLiToS

maybe the Asrock motherboard is the problem...???


----------



## wontonforevuh

How do u disable C1? What option is it actually called in bios.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wontonforevuh* 
How do u disable C1? What option is it actually called in bios.

It's called C1E Support. It's in CPU Configuration under the Advanced tab.


----------



## ThumperSD

nvm


----------



## fish1717

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fish1717* 
I cannot get my i7-920 D0 CPU to overclock to 4.0 MHz (BCLK 190, X21). I've tried everything!!!

I've tried increasing my VCore to 1.3, increasing IOH and ICH to 1.2 V, increasing the CPU PLL to 1.88 V, and increasing PCIE to 102.

I can boot with the following settings (see below), but after 5 mins of Prime Small FFT's I get the 124 BSOD. From what I've read 124 BSOD is a hardware error, it could be anything from the RAM, to my PSU to my graphics card. Plus my temps are below 80 deg C at full load while running Prime.

I'm starting to think it's my RAM, but Small FFT's don't really even test RAM. There are no reported Prime errors as it can only run for 5 mins. I've already increased my VTT Voltage to 1.340 and my DRAM to 1.654, plus I'm using stable multipliers (see below).

The only other thing I can think of is increasing my VCore even more, but my chip is a D0 I shouldn't have to add any more voltage! Most can get 4.0 stable with VCores of 1.25, I'm already at 1.3! Could it be a different setting in my BIOS thats screwing things up?

I can run stable at 3.78 (180 BCLK, 21X) with a VCore of 1.2375V.

Here are the OC settings that fail (124 BSOD)
CPU Ratio: 21
BCLK Freq: 190
PCIE Freq: 100 (Tried 102)
CPU Freq: 3,990 Hz
CPU Voltage: 1.3000 V
DRAM: 6x = 1,140
Uncore: 2X = 2,280
QPI: 18x = 3,420.0
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V
IOH Voltage: Auto (Tried 1.203)
ICH Voltage: Auto (Tried 1.20)
CPU PLL: 1.82 V (Tried 1.88)

I have the following power savings options:
C1E=Disabled
Intel VT=Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Disabled
Hyper Threading: Enabled
A20M: Disabled
EIST: Disabled
C-STATE: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
ASRock VDroop Control: Without VDroop

I tried to increasing my VTT to 1.41 and 1.5 still get the same error 124 BSOD! This sucks I must be missing something. One thing I did notice is when I increased my IOH and ICH to 1.20V I could run prime for 10 mins instead of 5.

I wonder if my Ram is defective? Would increasing my Vdimm from 1.654 help?


----------



## Pie Killa

Do not increase vdimm more, it can damage it. Also keep your VTT at 1.34. I honestly cant say for sure. Some part of your system is defective though. So when it BSOD it gives you error code 124 every time? What code does it give you? Also you need to check your memory timings, some mobos screw it up which could cause this. Let me know what you find, and what all your BSOD codes are, will help narrow down the problem...hopefully!

Note: I hit 4.0ghz at 1.1875v, you shouldnt have to go above 1.2v with a 920 d0 chip.


----------



## fish1717

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pie Killa* 
Do not increase vdimm more, it can damage it. Also keep your VTT at 1.34. I honestly cant say for sure. Some part of your system is defective though. So when it BSOD it gives you error code 124 every time? What code does it give you? Also you need to check your memory timings, some mobos screw it up which could cause this. Let me know what you find, and what all your BSOD codes are, will help narrow down the problem...hopefully!

Note: I hit 4.0ghz at 1.1875v, you shouldnt have to go above 1.2v with a 920 d0 chip.

Pie killa so everything was fine up to a blck of 170. I only needed a vcore of 1.175. But when I increased the blck to 180 I needed to raise my vcore to 1.2375. I was getting a bunch of 0f bsods. Now at 190 I can't get it stable.

Yes the only bsod I get is 120. I have not adjusted my timings at all during any of my overclocks. I wonder if that's it. I will give that a try.

If fixing my timings doesn't work do u think it's my ram thats defective? The only bsods I've been getting at higher blcks is 124.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fish1717* 
Pie killa so everything was fine up to a blck of 170. I only needed a vcore of 1.175. But when I increased the blck to 180 I needed to raise my vcore to 1.2375. I was getting a bunch of 0f bsods. Now at 190 I can't get it stable.

Yes the only bsod I get is 120. I have not adjusted my timings at all during any of my overclocks. I wonder if that's it. I will give that a try.

If fixing my timings doesn't work do u think it's my ram thats defective? The only bsods I've been getting at higher blcks is 124.

Something is going on with your ram settings. Either your mobo has a defective ram controller/slots or you have some bad ram. Run memtest and also test each individual stick. If they come out fine, must be a defective mobo. Or, hmm, make sure your other voltages are similar to mine.


----------



## fish1717

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pie Killa* 
Something is going on with your ram settings. Either your mobo has a defective ram controller/slots or you have some bad ram. Run memtest and also test each individual stick. If they come out fine, must be a defective mobo. Or, hmm, make sure your other voltages are similar to mine.

Piekilla, so I tried tuning my timings per OCZ recommend settings (7-7-7-24) and I still got the 124 BSOD during Prime. I then ran memtest86 plus twice without any errors:

Run 1: No OC, OCZ recommended settings (7-7-7-24, 2T, tRFC 88, DRam V=1.654, VTT Voltage=1.340)
Run 2: Overclock settings that I'm getting the 124 BSOD with OCZ recommended settings

From what I've read 124 BSOD is a hardware error. I cannot get above a BLCK of 180 without a 124 BSOD. Something must be defective in my rig. What else could it be? I've ruled out the RAM with memtest. I've tried higher PCIE thinking it was my graphics card. I've also tried increasing my VCore to 1.3, increasing IOH and ICH to 1.2 V, and increasing the CPU PLL to 1.88 V (See Post 628 for my bios settings).

Please help! I'm so frustrated!


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fish1717* 
Piekilla, so I tried tuning my timings per OCZ recommend settings (7-7-7-24) and I still got the 124 BSOD during Prime. I then ran memtest86 plus twice without any errors:

Run 1: No OC, OCZ recommended settings (7-7-7-24, 2T, tRFC 88, DRam V=1.654, VTT Voltage=1.340)
Run 2: Overclock settings that I'm getting the 124 BSOD with OCZ recommended settings

From what I've read 124 BSOD is a hardware error. I cannot get above a BLCK of 180 without a 124 BSOD. Something must be defective in my rig. What else could it be? I've ruled out the RAM with memtest. I've tried higher PCIE thinking it was my graphics card. I've also tried increasing my VCore to 1.3, increasing IOH and ICH to 1.2 V, and increasing the CPU PLL to 1.88 V (See Post 628 for my bios settings).

Please help! I'm so frustrated!

Error 124 has to do with VVT(QPI/Dram voltage), can either mean its too high or too low. If you have it set to 1.34 it should be ok.

what mhz are you running it at when overclocking, you drop it to a lower setting right? I would losen the timings a little bit, lets say 9 9 9 24. Just for the purpose of overclocking your cpu. Can try to bring those back down later.

Ah, just read up on the ram. Looks like it requires alot of voltage (requires the max of 1.65 to even operate). So for overclock you will have to reduce timing and/or mhz. Also you will probably have to bump VVT up a few notches above intel recommendations to support it. I hear its safe up to over 1.4v, havent tried it though.


----------



## fish1717

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pie Killa* 
Error 124 has to do with VVT(QPI/Dram voltage), can either mean its too high or too low. If you have it set to 1.34 it should be ok.

what mhz are you running it at when overclocking, you drop it to a lower setting right? I would losen the timings a little bit, lets say 9 9 9 24. Just for the purpose of overclocking your cpu. Can try to bring those back down later.

Ah, just read up on the ram. Looks like it requires alot of voltage (requires the max of 1.65 to even operate). So for overclock you will have to reduce timing and/or mhz. Also you will probably have to bump VVT up a few notches above intel recommendations to support it. I hear its safe up to over 1.4v, havent tried it though.

My RAM settings are:
BCLK Freq: 190
DRAM: 6x = 1,140
Uncore: 2X = 2,280
QPI: 18x = 3,420.0
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V

The RAM I have is linked below:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...OCZ3P1600LV6GK

I tried to increasing my VTT to 1.41 and 1.5 still get the same error 124 BSOD! Would increasing my Vdimm from 1.654 help? This RAM sucks!


----------



## prototype7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fish1717* 
My RAM settings are:
BCLK Freq: 190
DRAM: 6x = 1,140
Uncore: 2X = 2,280
QPI: 18x = 3,420.0
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V

The RAM I have is linked below:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...OCZ3P1600LV6GK

I tried to increasing my VTT to 1.41 and 1.5 still get the same error 124 BSOD! Would increasing my Vdimm from 1.654 help? This RAM sucks!


What are your memory timings? There are quite a few individual timings, but the most important ones are usually grouped in the BIOS as the first four values, i.e. 7-7-7-20 or 8-8-8-24. There is another critical value, usually called "command rate" or "timing mode", which will be either 1T/1N or 2T/2N.

And don't increase VTT or Vdimm any more. I would put them back to 1.35 and 1.66.

Still, I would give a lower CPU multiplier a quick try. It can't hurt. I saw a thread where someone else managed to get around unresolvable 124 BSODs by changing to 19x and a higher base clock. I never encountered a 124 myself, but I ended up switching to 19x and found it to be more stable at slightly lower voltage than 21x. Try 19x200, and then 19x210.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fish1717* 
My RAM settings are:
BCLK Freq: 190
DRAM: 6x = 1,140
Uncore: 2X = 2,280
QPI: 18x = 3,420.0
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V

The RAM I have is linked below:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...OCZ3P1600LV6GK

I tried to increasing my VTT to 1.41 and 1.5 still get the same error 124 BSOD! Would increasing my Vdimm from 1.654 help? This RAM sucks!

hmm..maybe it doesnt like your VVT being that high? Try reducing your vvt to 1.3v If you still get it...damn, =(. I wouldnt blame the ram itself. Could be the ram combo with mobo and the cpu, or a mobo vvt problem, or the cpu doesnt like your mobo/ram.

Also, try increase the uncore a few notches. It will help with stability. Not sure how high you can increase it and be ok. So just 2 or 3 ups and try it. It definatly increased my stability with the iffy overclocks.


----------



## broken pixel

i7 930 #3002A582 D0 for 199.99 from Microcenter

The Thread is 65 pages, look like I have a bit of reading!
Before I found the guide I have reached 4200Mhz @ 1.32v not prime tested.
Time to start over from scratch!

RealTemp is reading cores 1 & 3 temps at idle different by 6- 7C than cores 2 & 4. Is this normal? I have the Apogee XT block with MX-3 paste. 
[email protected] 41C
[email protected] 35C
[email protected] 42C
[email protected] 36C

Very nice Thread you birthed, great job. 
+1 rep


----------



## JMCB

Anyone with an Asrock Extreme X58 running something over 4.0ghz stable, and has the settings they used?


----------



## fish1717

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prototype7*


What are your memory timings? There are quite a few individual timings, but the most important ones are usually grouped in the BIOS as the first four values, i.e. 7-7-7-20 or 8-8-8-24. There is another critical value, usually called "command rate" or "timing mode", which will be either 1T/1N or 2T/2N.

And don't increase VTT or Vdimm any more. I would put them back to 1.35 and 1.66.

Still, I would give a lower CPU multiplier a quick try. It can't hurt. I saw a thread where someone else managed to get around unresolvable 124 BSODs by changing to 19x and a higher base clock. I never encountered a 124 myself, but I ended up switching to 19x and found it to be more stable at slightly lower voltage than 21x. Try 19x200, and then 19x210.


Thanks for the advice Prototype. To answer your question my timings are 9-9-9-24-88,2T. The ram is designed for 7-7-7-24-88, 2T but I loosened them for my overclock.

I tried the 19x multiplier too. The 19x200 was stable. But at 19x210 I got the same 124 bsod.

Per Piekillas recommendation is also tried to increase my uncore freq more than 2x once I tried the 2x in my first run. Still the same stupid 124 bsod.

FYI I had the same problem at a blck of 180. At first i got a 7f bsod at a vcore of 1.175. But once I raised it to 1.200 the bsod changed to 124. Once it was raised the 1.23125 the 124 bsod went away. Wierd! I wonder if I should raise my vcore more than 1.3. It's d0 chip though it shouldn't need to be this high! There must be some bios setting that is messing me up! Below are my settings Thoughts?

Here are the OC settings that fail (124 BSOD)
CPU Ratio: 19
BCLK Freq: 210
PCIE Freq: 100 (Tried 102)
CPU Freq: 3,990 Hz
CPU Voltage: 1.3000 V
DRAM: 6x 
Uncore: 2X 
QPI: 18x 
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V
IOH Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL: 1.82 V

I have the following power savings options:
C1E=Disabled
Intel VT=Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Disabled
Hyper Threading: Enabled
A20M: Disabled
EIST: Disabled
C-STATE: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
ASRock VDroop Control: Without VDroop


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


Thanks for the advice Prototype. To answer your question my timings are 9-9-9-24-88,2T. The ram is designed for 7-7-7-24-88, 2T but I loosened them for my overclock.

I tried the 19x multiplier too. The 19x200 was stable. But at 19x210 I got the same 124 bsod.

Per Piekillas recommendation is also tried to increase my uncore freq more than 2x once I tried the 2x in my first run. Still the same stupid 124 bsod.

FYI I had the same problem at a blck of 180. At first i got a 7f bsod at a vcore of 1.175. But once I raised it to 1.200 the bsod changed to 124. Once it was raised the 1.23125 the 124 bsod went away. Wierd! I wonder if I should raise my vcore more than 1.3. It's d0 chip though it shouldn't need to be this high! There must be some bios setting that is messing me up! Below are my settings Thoughts?

Here are the OC settings that fail (124 BSOD)
CPU Ratio: 19
BCLK Freq: 210
PCIE Freq: 100 (Tried 102)
CPU Freq: 3,990 Hz
CPU Voltage: 1.3000 V
DRAM: 6x 
Uncore: 2X 
QPI: 18x 
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V
IOH Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL: 1.82 V

I have the following power savings options:
C1E=Disabled
Intel VT=Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Disabled
Hyper Threading: Enabled
A20M: Disabled
EIST: Disabled
C-STATE: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
ASRock VDroop Control: Without VDroop



Well, if it was stable at a base clock of 200 with the same RAM multiplier, then the memory was running stable at a higher speed with the 19x test than it was in the 21x test at the same core clock rate of 3.8GHz. With 2:6 ratio, it was running at 1200MHz effective at 19x200, versus 1080Mhz at 21x180. The increase from 21x180 to 21x190 only increases memory rate to 1140MHz. So at 19x200, you were already running the memory at a higher overall speed than you were at 21x190.


----------



## fish1717

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prototype7*


Well, if it was stable at a base clock of 200 with the same RAM multiplier, then the memory was running stable at a higher speed with the 19x test than it was in the 21x test at the same core clock rate of 3.8GHz. With 2:6 ratio, it was running at 1200MHz effective at 19x200, versus 1080Mhz at 21x180. The increase from 21x180 to 21x190 only increases memory rate to 1140MHz. So at 19x200, you were already running the memory at a higher overall speed than you were at 21x190.


Good point it must not be my Ram then. Something else in my system must be causing the 124 bsod. Which is a hardware error. Could something in my rig be defective? My gpu? The processor? The MB? I remember when I installed the CPU there were a few bent pins on the MB. From what I've been told if it boots up the CPU is still making proper contact with the MB.

So I think I'm just going to stay at 3.8 (19x200) with my overclock. With 19x200 I can run my RAM at it's rated settings (1600), rather than underclock the RAM with the 21x multiplier.

So now I can't even get 19x200 stable! I'm so frustated with this whole process! I'm convinced something in my system is defective but I don't know how to narrow it down.

I been able to run prime for about 2 hours but everytime after 2 hrs it get the same god damn 124 bsod!

Below are my OC settings:
CPU Ratio: 19
BCLK Freq: 200
PCIE Freq: 100
CPU Freq: 3,800 Hz
CPU Voltage: 1.26250 V
DRAM: 8x = 1,600 Hz 
Uncore: 2X = 3,200 Hz
QPI: 18x = 3,600 Hz
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V
IOH Voltage: 1.203 V
ICH Voltage: 1.20 V
CPU PLL: 1.88 V

I have the following power savings options:
C1E=Disabled
Intel VT=Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Disabled
Hyper Threading: Enabled
A20M: Disabled
EIST: Disabled
C-STATE: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
ASRock VDroop Control: Without VDroop

I've tried raising my VCore from 1.23750 to 1.26250, increasing my IOH, ICH to 1.2, Increasing my CPU PLL to 1.88, and loosening my timings from 7-7-7-24 to 9-9-9-24. Please help nothing seems to get rid of this damn bsod, I'm thinking my MB is defective, but maybe it's my processor.


----------



## Pie Killa

I've been reading up on your mobo, apparently it has endless problems. So that is a good place to start if you plan on replacing something. The mobo is not the place to skimp on cash when building a system, especially when youre overclocking. Spend the extra dough and get a decent system. I have a rampage 2 gene, and its great for overclocking. But it is micro atx, although the reviews for the gene are fantastic. I would however get a mobo with the upgrading tech of usb 3.0 and sata 6, just so you dont have to worry about getting a new mobo anytime soon.

DONT SKIMP ON MOTHERBOARDS!!!!!!! If you have an amazing CPU, it doesnt matter! Your mobo sucks!


----------



## prototype7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fish1717* 
Good point it must not be my Ram then. Something else in my system must be causing the 124 bsod. Which is a hardware error. Could something in my rig be defective? My gpu? The processor? The MB? I remember when I installed the CPU there were a few bent pins on the MB. From what I've been told if it boots up the CPU is still making proper contact with the MB.

So I think I'm just going to stay at 3.8 (19x200) with my overclock. With 19x200 I can run my RAM at it's rated settings (1600), rather than underclock the RAM with the 21x multiplier.

So now I can't even get 19x200 stable! I'm so frustated with this whole process! I'm convinced something in my system is defective but I don't know how to narrow it down.

I been able to run prime for about 2 hours but everytime after 2 hrs it get the same god damn 124 bsod!

Below are my OC settings:
CPU Ratio: 19
BCLK Freq: 200
PCIE Freq: 100
CPU Freq: 3,800 Hz
CPU Voltage: 1.26250 V
DRAM: 8x = 1,600 Hz
Uncore: 2X = 3,200 Hz
QPI: 18x = 3,600 Hz
VTT Voltage: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 1.654 V
IOH Voltage: 1.203 V
ICH Voltage: 1.20 V
CPU PLL: 1.88 V

I have the following power savings options:
C1E=Disabled
Intel VT=Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Disabled
Hyper Threading: Enabled
A20M: Disabled
EIST: Disabled
C-STATE: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
ASRock VDroop Control: Without VDroop

I've tried raising my VCore from 1.23750 to 1.26250, increasing my IOH, ICH to 1.2, Increasing my CPU PLL to 1.88, and loosening my timings from 7-7-7-24 to 9-9-9-24. Please help nothing seems to get rid of this damn bsod, I'm thinking my MB is defective, but maybe it's my processor.


Ouch! I would not be comfortable using a system that throws hardware errors like that. I certainly would not consider it to be stable at any speed that results in those failures.

Yeah, I think that board is to blame too. If it were me, I would be looking at a replacement. The popular Asus boards like P6X58D and RIIG are proven - just look around the forums and in this thread. If you don't want to invest in a new board, you could try contacting the manufacturer, but I don't know what support you'll actually get.

Have you tried running Prime for any period of time at stock settings? At this point, I wonder if it's even stable at stock speeds.


----------



## Pie Killa

Just found out what error code D1 was. My overclock didnt like my CPU PLL at 1.88. Dropped it back down to 1.81 and no BSOD yet (still running linx, got furthur than last time so far, lol). Only found this out cause im fine tuning my vcore. Getting it to the lowest possible volt! Messing with other settings trying to get the most outta this chip.

Also found out that increase the VTT increasing the GFlop count significantly. My clock was stable, passed all the tests, but the gflop were at 40 in LinX, seemed low. So I bumped the VVT up from 1.275 to 1.35 and Gflops went from 40 to 54!!









I love overclocking, lol. Learn somethin new every day!


----------



## fish1717

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pie Killa*


I've been reading up on your mobo, apparently it has endless problems. So that is a good place to start if you plan on replacing something. The mobo is not the place to skimp on cash when building a system, especially when youre overclocking. Spend the extra dough and get a decent system. I have a rampage 2 gene, and its great for overclocking. But it is micro atx, although the reviews for the gene are fantastic. I would however get a mobo with the upgrading tech of usb 3.0 and sata 6, just so you dont have to worry about getting a new mobo anytime soon.

DONT SKIMP ON MOTHERBOARDS!!!!!!! If you have an amazing CPU, it doesnt matter! Your mobo sucks!










So apparently it wasn't my hardware that was the problem it was a bios setting. After talking with a friend of mine about my settings (he set the world record for OCing the 920 4.87ghz using a slurry of Dry Ice and Acetone) we determined it was the "CPU Thermal Throttling" BIOS setting that was causing the errors.

Basically when the CPU core temp reached 70 deg C the CPU would throttle down while priming causing the 124 BSOD hardware error.

I am happy to report I primed for 24 hours stable at 3.8 Mhz (19*200) last night! I'm now in the process of reducing my Vcore to optimize my max performance per watt. So far I've gotten my Vcore down to 1.25, but I think I can drop it way more since it wasn't voltage causing the 124 BSOD.

I'm also going to retry 4.0 (21*190) once I get 3.8 stable. It makes sense to me now why I was stable at lower BCLKS (180). I never reached the 70 deg C threshold. At higher OC's where I was becoming unstable I was exceeding 70 deg C causing the CPU to throttle and error.

Thanks PieKilla and Prototype for your advice through out this process, the forum was very helpful in my first OC.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fish1717*


So apparently it wasn't my hardware that was the problem it was a bios setting. After talking with a friend of mine about my settings (he set the world record for OCing the 920 4.87ghz using a slurry of Dry Ice and Acetone) we determined it was the "CPU Thermal Throttling" BIOS setting that was causing the errors.

Basically when the CPU core temp reached 70 deg C the CPU would throttle down while priming causing the 124 BSOD hardware error.

I am happy to report I primed for 24 hours stable at 3.8 Mhz (19*200) last night! I'm now in the process of reducing my Vcore to optimize my max performance per watt. So far I've gotten my Vcore down to 1.25, but I think I can drop it way more since it wasn't voltage causing the 124 BSOD.

I'm also going to retry 4.0 (21*190) once I get 3.8 stable. It makes sense to me now why I was stable at lower BCLKS (180). I never reached the 70 deg C threshold. At higher OC's where I was becoming unstable I was exceeding 70 deg C causing the CPU to throttle and error.

Thanks PieKilla and Prototype for your advice through out this process, the forum was very helpful in my first OC.



That's great that you got it figured out. This must be an issue specific to that board. At least with the Asus boards, the TM feature doesn't interfere at such low temps or voltage. It is a function of the board, though, so it could certainly vary by implementation.

Well, that's another reason to consider disabling TM function as part of standard procedure for overclocking.


----------



## nudniq

Hi I'm almost done building my system and would like to overclock my i7 930 to 3.8ghz. My system details are below. I'm a oc newbie so if anyone has a similar build and can provide the settings they used that would be a great starting point. I've read a few of the guides

I've looked at some settings I found here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-e-thread.html
and
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8440597

I have a few questions regarding my BIOS, first what version of those that have my motherboard are you using and did you flash/update yours?
Secondly my RAM has an XMP profile with my motherboard so I'm assuming it will automatically load it at 8-8-8-24 1600mhz at 1.65v. I've read that the P6X54D-E offers 1.64 and 1.66, is 1.66 safe? Is this compatible when overclocking the CPU, that is can I have the XMP profile on when overclocking the CPU? I also plan to overclock with hyperthreading on.

Within my case, I have the side panel fan, and interior optional fan working (along with the standard 2 front fans/top exhaust and my Corsair H50 in pushpull [intake]). Is this cooling adequate?

Cheers and thanks


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nudniq*


Hi I'm almost done building my system and would like to overclock my i7 930 to 3.8ghz. My system details are below. I'm a oc newbie so if anyone has a similar build and can provide the settings they used that would be a great starting point. I've read a few of the guides

I've looked at some settings I found here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-e-thread.html
and
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8440597

I have a few questions regarding my BIOS, first what version of those that have my motherboard are you using and did you flash/update yours?
Secondly my RAM has an XMP profile with my motherboard so I'm assuming it will automatically load it at 8-8-8-24 1600mhz at 1.65v. I've read that the P6X54D-E offers 1.64 and 1.66, is 1.66 safe? Is this compatible when overclocking the CPU, that is can I have the XMP profile on when overclocking the CPU? I also plan to overclock with hyperthreading on.

Within my case, I have the side panel fan, and interior optional fan working (along with the standard 2 front fans/top exhaust and my Corsair H50 in pushpull [intake]). Is this cooling adequate?

Cheers and thanks



To use the XMP profile for your RAM, you must select it in the BIOS. Set "Ai Overclock Tuner" to "XMP" to enable this. That will leave everything at stock speeds, but set the RAM multiplier, memory timings, VTT and Vdimm per the XMP values.

When overclocking the CPU, you will not be able to use the XMP profile to automatically set those values. However, it's very simple to set them yourself. Before overclocking, enable XMP and reboot, and then verify that the RAM is stable at those settings with everything else stock. Then go back into the BIOS, and note the "QPI/DRAM Core" (VTT) and "DRAM Bus" (Vdimm) voltages, and the memory timings that were set from XMP.

Then when you're ready to overclock, set "Ai Overclock Tuner" to "Manual", and go ahead and set VTT and Vdimm, but leave the memory multiplier and timings on "auto" initially. After you've achieved your desired CPU overclock and have proven it stable, then you can set the RAM multiplier and timings, and repeat stability tests. Expect to need a small bump in core voltage to regain stability when you tighten the memory timings.


----------



## NotInUse

apologies for the hijack.

@prototype7

Seeing you are also using the same mobo cpu ram as i do, just like to find out from you if you ever encounter problems when enabling XMP.

Default 1066mhz 8-8-8-22 runs w/o any prob. However when i enable XMP through bios, system will post only 4g. By lowering from 1600mhz 7-7-7-20 to 1333mhz 8-8-8-24 , i could get it to post 6g. Is there any additional setting in bios that i have missed?

After spending some time reading through this thread, i went on an ocing tryout on my rig.... experimenting running the ram @ 1500mhz++ 7-7-7-20. Initially it post all 6g but it was short leave. After a cold boot it post again 4g. The same thing goes here, when i lower clocks and timings all was good. Have been googling for an answer but fail to find any relevancy. Also tried resitting my CPU cooler and reshuffling the rams to no avail.

I've only had my rig for less than 2 months, still noob and learning as i go about ocing. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NotInUse*


apologies for the hijack.

@prototype7

Seeing you are also using the same mobo cpu ram as i do, just like to find out from you if you ever encounter problems when enabling XMP.

Default 1066mhz 8-8-8-22 runs w/o any prob. However when i enable XMP through bios, system will post only 4g. By lowering from 1600mhz 7-7-7-20 to 1333mhz 8-8-8-24 , i could get it to post 6g. Is there any additional setting in bios that i have missed?

After spending some time reading through this thread, i went on an ocing tryout on my rig.... experimenting running the ram @ 1500mhz++ 7-7-7-20. Initially it post all 6g but it was short leave. After a cold boot it post again 4g. The same thing goes here, when i lower clocks and timings all was good. Have been googling for an answer but fail to find any relevancy. Also tried resitting my CPU cooler and reshuffling the rams to no avail.

I've only had my rig for less than 2 months, still noob and learning as i go about ocing. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.



I never experienced that issue myself, but I have heard of it occurring. Mine has been detected correctly as 6GB every time since this system was built, whether at stock settings, with XMP, or with manual settings for clock rates and timings. I don't know what conditions lead to that detection problem, but I would think something is defective. If you can't find anything useful online, I'd contact Asus and Corsair to ask each of them for suggestions.


----------



## -[Odin]-

Hey Guys
I have been reading this thread for a few days now (ever since I jumped ship from AMD to Intel) and have found it hugely useful. Still wrapping my head around sum of it, especially sum of the Intel terminology but its pretty much the same deaL as Phenom X4's really. However I seem to have hit a wall around 3.9GHz on my i7 930 D0.
Here's my settings:-

CPU Ratio: 21
BCLK: 181
PCIE: 100
S/Spectrum: disabled
QPI: 6.516GT(lowest @ this clock)
Uncore: 2896MHz
DRAM: 724 (1424 @ 9/9/9/27/80/11/6/5/6/20)
Vdroop: off
VID: 1.275v
DRAM: auto
IOH: 1.197v
VTT: 1.27v
ICH: 1.20v
IOH CSI: auto(?)
IOH/ICH PCIE: auto
CPU PLL: auto

All the usual is off ie. speedstep/turbo/c1/thermal management etc. At the above settings I can Prime95 all day long at 3.8 GHz and 3.9GHz not a problem, system is stable no issues at all. On these settings I can also boot into Windows @ 4GHz play games, no BSOD's or anything but without fail if i Prime95 @4ghz I will either lock up or crash within about 5 mins.......frustrating. Any thoughts or ideas?
PS - Usual BSOD is 09c or just a reboot(I have automatic restart on error disabled, but the error log always says 09c if it does just reboot anyway). Thx

* Sorry forgot to add that HT is on, ambient @ the moment is around 23 c, idle temps sit around 37-42c and full Load on Prime is around 69-72


----------



## NotInUse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prototype7*


I never experienced that issue myself, but I have heard of it occurring. Mine has been detected correctly as 6GB every time since this system was built, whether at stock settings, with XMP, or with manual settings for clock rates and timings. I don't know what conditions lead to that detection problem, but I would think something is defective. If you can't find anything useful online, I'd contact Asus and Corsair to ask each of them for suggestions.


Thanks for your prompt input. I guess its just my luck being one of those "selected" few encountering these problems. Either asus or corsair is gonna receive some crap that are coming out of my mouth...


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NotInUse*


Thanks for your prompt input. I guess its just my luck being one of those "selected" few encountering these problems. Either asus or corsair is gonna receive some crap that are coming out of my mouth...











I've heard of some memory detection issues with the Asus boards, so I suspect it's a problem with the board and not the memory. I'd call Asus and get their recommendation, and only call Corsair if they claim it's a memory problem.

This sort of thing is frustrating, but keep in mind that it's not a good idea to piss off the people who might be sending you a replacement component. Might just make the difference between them sending you a brand new part or some refurbished lemon that will never be 100%.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-[Odin]-* 
Hey Guys
I have been reading this thread for a few days now (ever since I jumped ship from AMD to Intel) and have found it hugely useful. Still wrapping my head around sum of it, especially sum of the Intel terminology but its pretty much the same deaL as Phenom X4's really. However I seem to have hit a wall around 3.9GHz on my i7 930 D0.
Here's my settings:-

CPU Ratio: 21
BCLK: 181
PCIE: 100
S/Spectrum: disabled
QPI: 6.516GT(lowest @ this clock)
Uncore: 2896MHz
DRAM: 724 (1424 @ 9/9/9/27/80/11/6/5/6/20)
Vdroop: off
VID: 1.275v
DRAM: auto
IOH: 1.197v
VTT: 1.27v
ICH: 1.20v
IOH CSI: auto(?)
IOH/ICH PCIE: auto
CPU PLL: auto

All the usual is off ie. speedstep/turbo/c1/thermal management etc. At the above settings I can Prime95 all day long at 3.8 GHz and 3.9GHz not a problem, system is stable no issues at all. On these settings I can also boot into Windows @ 4GHz play games, no BSOD's or anything but without fail if i Prime95 @4ghz I will either lock up or crash within about 5 mins.......frustrating. Any thoughts or ideas?
PS - Usual BSOD is 09c or just a reboot(I have automatic restart on error disabled, but the error log always says 09c if it does just reboot anyway). Thx

* Sorry forgot to add that HT is on, ambient @ the moment is around 23 c, idle temps sit around 37-42c and full Load on Prime is around 69-72


Is your Vcore what you called "VID"? I would try increasing Vcore.

BTW somebody else with one of those ASrock boards just learned the importance of disabling thermal throttling ("CPU TM Function" for us Asus owners). Not sure if it was an isolated incident, but seemed to be activating at a surprisingly low voltage/temp in his case. You might want to disable it for good measure, though your BSOD doesn't appear to be related.


----------



## -[Odin]-

Thx for the reply prototype7. Yea I disabled Thermal Throttling in the BIOS (I read that somewhere on here, I've read so many threads now.....) as like you say apparently on some boards it activates at a really low voltage/temp.
As for increasing the vcore, I will give that a try, I guess I was just trying to keep it running on as low a vcore as possible.....and from what I have read it does seem to hold true that these i7 930 D0's take more volts to get to 4GHz and beyond stable(compared to alot of the 920's I've seen).
Ok will give it a bump up and test and see how I go thanks.


----------



## bleachigo

Hey guys.Just got myself a eVGA Classified 760 paired a i7 930 D0 and 6G of Kingston PC2000 RAM and was wondering as to how long i should run linX and Intel Burn test for stability?Currently at 3.821Ghz with only CPU vcore changed at bios at 1.26V.I'm quite familiar with prime95 and as i'm writing this,i'm actually priming for about 3 hours now on blend test.Should i run linX for 500 runs to be considered stable?how about Intel Burn test?Thanks.


----------



## Pie Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bleachigo* 
Hey guys.Just got myself a eVGA Classified 760 paired a i7 930 D0 and 6G of Kingston PC2000 RAM and was wondering as to how long i should run linX and Intel Burn test for stability?Currently at 3.821Ghz with only CPU vcore changed at bios at 1.26V.I'm quite familiar with prime95 and as i'm writing this,i'm actually priming for about 3 hours now on blend test.Should i run linX for 500 runs to be considered stable?how about Intel Burn test?Thanks.

The way I assure stability: 20times of 2500problem size on LinX, then 15+hours of prime95. If it can pass that your system is completely stable. However I would wait doing the prime95 until your at your desired overclock, as 15hours is a long time. =P.


----------



## LXXIII

Hey guys. First post. I've got an issue while overclocking. Even when I use very standard voltages, 1/4 of the time when I turn on my computer, I hear my graphics card's fan at 100%. Windows does load but I don't see anything on the monitor (I can tell that it loaded from my keyboard's screen). When I restart my computer (assuming it loads properly this time), I get the message that says "Overclocking failed! Press F1 to enter setup or F2 to start with current settings".

Just in case anyone's wondering, it happens more often the lower my voltages but it even happens with these numbers:

cpu ratio: 21
blck: 191
vcore: 1.2500
qpi/dram: 1.3000
pll: 1.88
ioh/ich: 1.2
dram: 1.64

load line calibration: enabled
s/spectrum: disabled
pretty much everything else is auto.

My gpu is running at stock settings although it is a manufacturer-overclocked card.

EDIT: heck it even happens with [email protected], [email protected], and everything else at auto.

EDIT#2: omg.. this even happens if I run everything in bios at DEFAULT settings - only difference is I don't get that F1/F2 message when it finally boots properly...


----------



## DarkMeld

having trouble OCing.

I can get to 3.8 ghz or 3.4 ghz fine. It primes stable in all tests and memtest returns no errors.

BUT, it crashes randomly. Sometimes days apart when I'm doing something random (watching a youtube video) or just idling on the desktop. One thing I have noticed though, is that it usually happens right after a sudden jump in cpu usage (to about 40% HT on).

Any ideas? I've tried many variations of voltages. Here's what I'm at.

VCore: 1.225
PLL: 1.88
QPI: 1.25

IOH: 1.2
ICH: 1.2

Load Line Calibration on 
Dimm:1.66

Idles at 40c and maxes out in prime (in place) to 80c


----------



## DarkMeld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LXXIII*


Hey guys. First post. I've got an issue while overclocking. Even when I use very standard voltages, 1/4 of the time when I turn on my computer, I hear my graphics card's fan at 100%. Windows does load but I don't see anything on the monitor (I can tell that it loaded from my keyboard's screen). When I restart my computer (assuming it loads properly this time), I get the message that says "Overclocking failed! Press F1 to enter setup or F2 to start with current settings".

Just in case anyone's wondering, it happens more often the lower my voltages but it even happens with these numbers:

cpu ratio: 21
blck: 191
vcore: 1.2500
qpi/dram: 1.3000
pll: 1.88
ioh/ich: 1.2
dram: 1.64

load line calibration: enabled
s/spectrum: disabled
pretty much everything else is auto.

My gpu is running at stock settings although it is a manufacturer-overclocked card.

EDIT: heck it even happens with [email protected], [email protected], and everything else at auto.

EDIT#2: omg.. this even happens if I run everything in bios at DEFAULT settings - only difference is I don't get that F1/F2 message when it finally boots properly...


happens to me as well, usually after I run to my problem (see my previous post above).

What I do is power down, switch off the power supply, unplug and let it chill for a minute or two. Not sure why it happens


----------



## chadamir

@Darkmeld
How many hours prime stable? WHat kind of crash? Crash to desktop or bsod? Do you have c1e on or speedstep?

@LXXII
Sounds like psu/mobo issues.


----------



## gobbo353

Hey so i'm sitting @ 4.3 prime and IBT stable but have been stable @ 4.4 although upgraded bios and inadvertantly wiped settings damn %&^$.. Temps idle at 39-41c and max just on 76 which is acceptable..

Anyway wondering if anyone had success @ or above 4.3-4.4 with ud7 and trident 2000 for comparison because i 'm pretty confident the 960 and 5970 won't cause me issues b4 heat gets in the way..

To be honest i'm looking for a 4.5 but anything over 4.4 is alluding me. plus i just wanna tweak down further and perhaps some of the finer settings are conflicting.. Must say the UD7 is a great board..

Few settings for ya'll

BIOS F7r 
Currently @ 4.3 (25x172) 
RAM @ 2064 9-9-9-24 T1 (1.60V) (Can tweak futher have been 8-8-8-22 but V @ 1.68)
Vcore 1.41 (1.39 Cpuz)
QPI/VTT 1.55 (not high guys as Trident @ rated speed requires 1.53 )
PCIE 1.54
QPI PLL - 1.28
IOH Core 1.26
ICH I/O 1.62
ICH Core 1.26
DRAM:FSB Ration 6:1
Uncore x24 @4128
QPI x18 @3096
Ram x6 @1032
EIST,C1E,TURBO Active In fact all advanced settings except Virtualization.

Board Temps
NB 43c idle,. about 60c under extended full load.. Remember x58 chipset likes heat.. well likes could be debated but accpets much more than P55 for example.
MB 31c

Prolly should turn off TM but haven't had issues until 4.4 (must not be auto lowering V too much + heat not an issue so) Remember heat is the no 1 enemy

So yeah just looking to compare with like systems.. have looked high and low and no one 'appears' to have my set up.. Mostly interested in high air or HD-50 overclock around 4.3-4.5 voltage settigs on UD7 with high speed 2000 ram.

Thanks guys.. This is a great forum.. !!

p.s the most frustrating BSOD are [email protected] high OC and 050 or 05D i think it is.. so any tips welcome there too..

I'm a systems Test manager for large Gov agency so revil in OC testing.. I mention this because i'd like to envourage everyone to post there FULL settings, not just oh this and that.. Looking at comprehensive analysis is to everyones benefit yeah.. I don't care if you copy my settings and then get higher than me, i'd just ask you to share your findings ..

Also happy to help anyone having issues, to be honest i see some mixed advice here, some just based on there experiences and not research, also appears most haven't acheived a high OC themsleves i.e over 4.2 so i'd be weary.. The best advice is generally from those who have made it to the top.. I'm not there yet, well i'm ambitious, but again hapy to help.

General tips.
+Most believe VTT 1.55 is high but it ain't.. 
+Forget intel spec if you wanna OC guys, it just a reality.. 
+In genreal let temps and stability be your measure rather than specs, although check first if concerned yeah.. 
+You don't need full water cooling unless you are aiming above 4.4-4.5 in general terms.. Unless you live in a v'warm climate, don't listen to the hype! 
+Life of the CPU shouldn't be a major concern if your looking for OC over 4.2. Besides your pretty likely to get three or 4 years out of it and probably your MB or RAM will kick it first.

i.e E8400 with TRUE @ 4.5 for what almost three years now on air, no probs..

Oh last tip, you want good stable and high OC's..research x 3 and buy quality only!! No point having 3 outta 4 high qual and ***** mem or graphics.. i mean whats that.. Also if you can get above your rated then do it.. i.e Trident 2000 are great. If i limited to 1600-1800 ram i'd stress the system more.. sure may not use 2000 but can tighten timings so everyones a winner..

ok i'm exhausted, just hoping some one comes back and says hey tried a few things and now have a great OC.. Enjoy


----------



## Racersnare21

Im pretty new to overclocking past like 3.4ghz and for some reason no matter what I try, I can't boot into windows. It locks up and I get a BSOD as soon as the windows 7 animation starts. Sometimes im getting the problem has been detected and thats all it says, other times it says IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

My settings with my i7 920 D0 and X58a-UD3R right now are:

CPU Clock Ratio 21x
BCLK 190 for 3.99GHz
All pwr saving options off
QPI clock x36
Uncore Clock x18
Performance Enhance Standard

Everything memory is either stock or auto, have to read up more before playing with these

LLC Standard
Vcore 1.32
QPI/Vtt 1.34
QPI Pll 1.18
IOH 1.3
ICH I/0 1.5
ICH Core 1.2

No clue where I should go or if these settings are even right. I've researched and tried upping the QPI voltage, ive upped the Vcore to 1.4. Every time i get the same result.


----------



## DarkMeld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


@Darkmeld
How many hours prime stable? WHat kind of crash? Crash to desktop or bsod? Do you have c1e on or speedstep?

@LXXII
Sounds like psu/mobo issues.


I've never done it for more than two hours. When it crashes, the screen goes black and everything is unresponsive. Power remains on however. I turned speedstep off but kept cstates on.

Recently, I've turned off LLC. Maybe this was causing voltage spikes? Also its odd that my cpu seems to be happier at 1.168 volts during priming.

My updated settings:
BCLK: 180 21x

CPU: 1.225v
PLL: 1.80v
DRAM: 1.64
ICH: 1.1v
IOH: 1.1v
QPI: 1.25v

LLC: Off

What should I set the CPU Voltage at?


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Racersnare21*


Im pretty new to overclocking past like 3.4ghz and for some reason no matter what I try, I can't boot into windows. It locks up and I get a BSOD as soon as the windows 7 animation starts. Sometimes im getting the problem has been detected and thats all it says, other times it says IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

My settings with my i7 920 D0 and X58a-UD3R right now are:

CPU Clock Ratio 21x
BCLK 190 for 3.99GHz
All pwr saving options off 
QPI clock x36
Uncore Clock x18
Performance Enhance Standard

Everything memory is either stock or auto, have to read up more before playing with these

LLC Standard
Vcore 1.32
QPI/Vtt 1.34
QPI Pll 1.18
IOH 1.3
ICH I/0 1.5
ICH Core 1.2

No clue where I should go or if these settings are even right. I've researched and tried upping the QPI voltage, ive upped the Vcore to 1.4. Every time i get the same result.


A couple of suggestions...

BCLK - 191

QPI Clock Ratio - Auto
Uncore Frequency - x16

System Memory Multiplier - 8

CAS Latency Time - 9
tRCD - 9
tRP - 9
tRAS - 24
Command Rate - 2

DRAM Voltage - 1.50V

IOH Core - 1.2
ICH I/O - Auto
ICH Core - 1.15

If you BSOD, note the error code that begins with 0x (ex. 0x00000124). That will help us determine what voltage needs to be tweaked. If you error without a BSOD, you may just need to up the CPU VCore.
.


----------



## Racersnare21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-Con* 
A couple of suggestions...

BCLK - 191

QPI Clock Ratio - Auto
Uncore Frequency - x16

System Memory Multiplier - 8

CAS Latency Time - 9
tRCD - 9
tRP - 9
tRAS - 24
Command Rate - 2

DRAM Voltage - 1.50V

IOH Core - 1.2
ICH I/O - Auto
ICH Core - 1.15

If you BSOD, note the error code that begins with 0x (ex. 0x00000124). That will help us determine what voltage needs to be tweaked. If you error without a BSOD, you may just need to up the CPU VCore.
.


Tried these settings with everything else left where I had it from my previous attempts. First try I lock up when loading windows with no BSOD. Went back into my BIOS, upped my Vcore to 1.36. Same thing, lock up at windows this time BSOD 0x00000000A (0x000000000000FD30,0x0000000000002,0x000000000000 1,0xFFFFF80002C7E810) not sure which one you wanted to thats all that came up


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Racersnare21*


Tried these settings with everything else left where I had it from my previous attempts. First try I lock up when loading windows with no BSOD. Went back into my BIOS, upped my Vcore to 1.36. Same thing, lock up at windows this time BSOD 0x00000000A (0x000000000000FD30,0x0000000000002,0x000000000000 1,0xFFFFF80002C7E810) not sure which one you wanted to thats all that came up


Try setting your DRAM Voltage to 1.65V.
.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Racersnare21*


Tried these settings with everything else left where I had it from my previous attempts. First try I lock up when loading windows with no BSOD. Went back into my BIOS, upped my Vcore to 1.36. Same thing, lock up at windows this time BSOD 0x00000000A (0x000000000000FD30,0x0000000000002,0x000000000000 1,0xFFFFF80002C7E810) not sure which one you wanted to thats all that came up


Racesnare21

First do you have XMP profile memory? check in your settings.. I have trident 2000 which have XMP.. i'd use that for starters.. It will set your mem timings and voltage correctly and multi etc etc One stop shop almost..

Secondly QPI/VTT Ste it to 1.50.. i know the tridents need 1.53 but again rated at faster speed.. It won't hurt anything and worth a shot, you can always lower it later. If not high enough then 124 errors also so..

Third, PLL try 1.70, i know lower than stock 1.80 but it can actually increase stablity

Vcore 1.34 is plenty with Load Line Cal 1.. @ that speed even most bad chips will load windows upto 4Ghz

Ahh yeah thats about it.. otherwise let us know.. we'll ge tyou there in a jiffy mate.


----------



## Racersnare21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


Racesnare21

First do you have XMP profile memory? check in your settings.. I have trident 2000 which have XMP.. i'd use that for starters.. It will set your mem timings and voltage correctly and multi etc etc One stop shop almost..

Secondly QPI/VTT Ste it to 1.50.. i know the tridents need 1.53 but again rated at faster speed.. It won't hurt anything and worth a shot, you can always lower it later. If not high enough then 124 errors also so..

Third, PLL try 1.70, i know lower than stock 1.80 but it can actually increase stablity

Vcore 1.34 is plenty with Load Line Cal 1.. @ that speed even most bad chips will load windows upto 4Ghz

Ahh yeah thats about it.. otherwise let us know.. we'll ge tyou there in a jiffy mate.



With those settings and the ram voltage to 1.65 Im getting BSOD 0x0000003E(0x00000000219B3FFE,0x00000000211B3FFE,0 x0000000000000000,0x37033703365D365D)

And I do have XMP, ill try turning that on and seeing what I get

EDIT: OK with XMP on it starts to load windows, the animation finishes, then I go to a black screen and the computer flashes a quick BSOD, then re-boots. I think the code was 0x0000001A. It flashed fast and that was the only one I managed see. This is with XMP on, all the ram stuff back at auto. With XMP on it puts it back at 9-9-9-24 anyway. Tried this with the voltage on auto and at 1.65. Same result.

EDIT 2: I ended up just trying for 3.8GHz just so I could at least get my foot in the door. I messed around with everything untill I was back to the point where I freezing after the windows animation finished. From there I would lock up and restart, no BSOD. So I decided to just keep upping my vcore untill it let me in. Finally it did HOWEVER, my vcore is WAYYY high, like 1.42. QPI clock is x36, UnCore is x16, QPI/VTT is at 1.36 b/c I dont have 1.35 QPI PLL is at 1.2, IOH is at 1.2 and ICH is at 1.2, DRAM is 1.66, dont have 1.65. XMP is on, timings at 9-9-9-24, Multiplier is at 8 which it says is giving me 1448MHz if Im reading this right (Memory Frequency(MHz) 1600 1448) is what it says. So I did get into windows, then prime 95 was an instant fail. So im getting somewhere, Just dont know if its in the right direction.

Thanks to all that have been so kind to help me so fast. Really happy I joined this forum!

Stated my own topic to further address this problem.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Racersnare21* 
With those settings and the ram voltage to 1.65 Im getting BSOD 0x0000003E(0x00000000219B3FFE,0x00000000211B3FFE,0 x0000000000000000,0x37033703365D365D)

And I do have XMP, ill try turning that on and seeing what I get

EDIT: OK with XMP on it starts to load windows, the animation finishes, then I go to a black screen and the computer flashes a quick BSOD, then re-boots. I think the code was 0x0000001A. It flashed fast and that was the only one I managed see. This is with XMP on, all the ram stuff back at auto. With XMP on it puts it back at 9-9-9-24 anyway. Tried this with the voltage on auto and at 1.65. Same result.

EDIT 2: I ended up just trying for 3.8GHz just so I could at least get my foot in the door. I messed around with everything untill I was back to the point where I freezing after the windows animation finished. From there I would lock up and restart, no BSOD. So I decided to just keep upping my vcore untill it let me in. Finally it did HOWEVER, my vcore is WAYYY high, like 1.42. QPI clock is x36, UnCore is x16, QPI/VTT is at 1.36 b/c I dont have 1.35 QPI PLL is at 1.2, IOH is at 1.2 and ICH is at 1.2, DRAM is 1.66, dont have 1.65. XMP is on, timings at 9-9-9-24, Multiplier is at 8 which it says is giving me 1448MHz if Im reading this right (Memory Frequency(MHz) 1600 1448) is what it says. So I did get into windows, then prime 95 was an instant fail. So im getting somewhere, Just dont know if its in the right direction.

Thanks to all that have been so kind to help me so fast. Really happy I joined this forum!

Stated my own topic to further address this problem.

OK great getting somewhere..

Hey well next thing i'd do is up the ICH and IOH to 1.3 and see if ayn difference.. You can always lower it again.. Mine is @ 1.36 for instance, although i'm OC to 4.3-4.. Also don't worry about Vcore 1.42, with droop it's prolly under 1.4 and TBH heat is the worry really rather than votage as a 'general' rule. Hey and i see you have a 5970 as do I so perhaps southbridge does need a little more like mine..

Hey change uncore to 17 also often mem multi x2 +1 is more stable than x2. QPI Pll could be higher without concern also but just increment slowly..
In genreal try each setting seperately and then if more stable your prolly on right track.. if not.. reduce again and try next setting.. i.e took me a while to get IOH/ICH working @ over 4.2Ghz.

Hey after another read you mentioned QPI/VTT is at 1.36 .. Raise it mate to like 1.53.. Won't hurt and in fact your Vcore can then be lowered.. as mentioned last post i need 1.53 just for 4Ghz with trident 2000 so maybe it's a trident GSkill thing.

but one thing at a time.. if stable with 1.53 lower incrementally until unstable.. then raise one increment.. then start to lower Vcore by 1 and test.. doesnt' take long if only checking 1 setting.. you'll notice slight stability changes which are your indicators.. And i've come unstuck mostly from impatience in the past - i.e changing 2 or three settings and sure it worked but which one, then get tangled up in the detail and end up no better off hours later.

give it a whirl and let us know.


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


@Darkmeld
How many hours prime stable? WHat kind of crash? Crash to desktop or bsod? Do you have c1e on or speedstep?

@LXXII
Sounds like psu/mobo issues.


really? I was positive it had to be my gpu.


----------



## ThaJoker

OK!

This is what i have so far.

IOH & ICH: 1.2
CPU PLL : 1.88
QPI/VTT : 1.35
VCORE :1.275
BCLK :191x21

VDIMM : 1.65 (confused as to whether this is the same as dram cuase i cant find anywhere titled vdimm.)

Disabled: EIST, TURBO, C1.

Im a noob obviously and id love to know what i could improve on with these settings but its hard cause i need someone with the same bios/motherboard to give me tips.

See SIG RIG for details.


----------



## pm1109

Alright.Here are my BIOS settings for 4.2 GHz with HT On.How does it look? Anything that looks out of the ordinary or can be changed please let me know so that it can be fine tuned.Thanks

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/SIZE]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Advanced CPU Features [Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................isabled
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................isabled
Virtualization Technology..................isabled

Uncore & QPI Features [Enter]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:x36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):7.2 GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3400 Mhz
Isochronous Support........................:Enabled

Advanced Clock Control [Enter]

~~~Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:200
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:100

~~~Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps

Advanced Dram Features [Enter]

Performance Enhance........................:Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1600 Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:Quick
Channel Interleaving.......................:Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................:Auto

Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter]

~~~Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................:8
tRCD.......................................:8
tRP........................................:8
tRAS.......................................:24

~~~Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................:Auto
tRRD ......................................:Auto
tWTR ......................................:Auto
tWR........................................:Auto
tWTP.......................................:Auto
tWL........................................:Auto
tRFC.......................................:Auto
tRTP.......................................:Auto
tFAW.......................................:Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:Auto

~~~Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................:Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................:Auto

Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter]

~~~Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

~~~Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

Advanced Voltage Control [Enter]

~~~CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.......................:Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................:1.35
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335
CPU PLL....................................:1.86

~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.......................................:1.50
QPI PLL....................................:1.18
IOH Core...................................:1.18
ICH I/O....................................:1.50
ICH Core...................................:1.18

~~~Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.66
DRAM Termination...........................:Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:Auto


----------



## dezerteagle323

this might sound dumb, but is it better to have 6gb of ram vs 4gb in order to get a higher overclock for the i7?


----------



## Racersnare21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


OK great getting somewhere..

Hey well next thing i'd do is up the ICH and IOH to 1.3 and see if ayn difference.. You can always lower it again.. Mine is @ 1.36 for instance, although i'm OC to 4.3-4.. Also don't worry about Vcore 1.42, with droop it's prolly under 1.4 and TBH heat is the worry really rather than votage as a 'general' rule. Hey and i see you have a 5970 as do I so perhaps southbridge does need a little more like mine..

Hey change uncore to 17 also often mem multi x2 +1 is more stable than x2. QPI Pll could be higher without concern also but just increment slowly.. 
In genreal try each setting seperately and then if more stable your prolly on right track.. if not.. reduce again and try next setting.. i.e took me a while to get IOH/ICH working @ over 4.2Ghz.

Hey after another read you mentioned QPI/VTT is at 1.36 .. Raise it mate to like 1.53.. Won't hurt and in fact your Vcore can then be lowered.. as mentioned last post i need 1.53 just for 4Ghz with trident 2000 so maybe it's a trident GSkill thing.

but one thing at a time.. if stable with 1.53 lower incrementally until unstable.. then raise one increment.. then start to lower Vcore by 1 and test.. doesnt' take long if only checking 1 setting.. you'll notice slight stability changes which are your indicators.. And i've come unstuck mostly from impatience in the past - i.e changing 2 or three settings and sure it worked but which one, then get tangled up in the detail and end up no better off hours later.

give it a whirl and let us know.


I dont have trident ram though, its just the normal F3, is it still safe to go to 1.53?


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*


this might sound dumb, but is it better to have 6gb of ram vs 4gb in order to get a higher overclock for the i7?



Having three modules of identical capacity enables you to use them in triple-channel mode with an LGA1366 board.


----------



## dezerteagle323

but will that triple channel enable a higher i7 oc yield compared to 4gb?


----------



## Drug

ill add this
error 0x000000124 is QPI/VTT voltage to low or to high
errror 0x000000050 is timings or ram frequency
error 0x000000101 not enought vcore


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drug*


ill add this
error 0x000000124 is QPI/VTT voltage to low or to high
errror 0x000000050 is timings or ram frequency
error 0x000000101 not enought vcore



124 can be a number of hardware-related failures. Someone else here was getting it due to thermal monitoring on their Asrock board interfering at unusually low voltage/temps. More troubleshooting is needed if you're getting this particular error.


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*


but will that triple channel enable a higher i7 oc yield compared to 4gb?



I don't know that anyone here can really answer that question definitively. There is a performance benefit to using triple-channel memory access, but it has its limitations, and it's questionable how much benefit the average user will see in typical use.


----------



## gobbo353

i could only speculate but would suggest not.. in fact i'm pretty confident.

For instance it doesn't really matter as much as throughpoint and overall capacity.. i.e DDR3 6 GB would provide better capacity to multitask/buffer over 4GB, just like DDR2 4GB is better than 2GB for same reason..

however to counter this as you are speaking of OCing.. obviously voltages and temps would be affected to some degree depending on how high your OCing.. in general i think there would be more benefit from more ram, however when you overclock say to 4.4 higher voltages and more heat is generated and perhaps instability - so perhaps your limit would be as an example with 6GB 4.4 and with 12GB 4.3..

not much real world difference with the actual overclock or benchmarks but real world multitasking etc would benefit greatly from the latter .. keep in mind also that tighter timings would be harder to acheive, which in reality only afters synthetic benchmarks by any measurable margin.\\

excuse the format i'm just typing as i think


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


i could only speculate but would suggest not.. in fact i'm pretty confident.

For instance it doesn't really matter as much as throughpoint and overall capacity.. i.e DDR3 6 GB would provide better capacity to multitask/buffer over 4GB, just like DDR2 4GB is better than 2GB for same reason..

however to counter this as you are speaking of OCing.. obviously voltages and temps would be affected to some degree depending on how high your OCing.. in general i think there would be more benefit from more ram, however when you overclock say to 4.4 higher voltages and more heat is generated and perhaps instability - so perhaps your limit would be as an example with 6GB 4.4 and with 12GB 4.3..

not much real world difference with the actual overclock or benchmarks but real world multitasking etc would benefit greatly from the latter .. keep in mind also that tighter timings would be harder to acheive, which in reality only afters synthetic benchmarks by any measurable margin.\\

excuse the format i'm just typing as i think











The purpose of triple-channel memory access is to increase bandwidth - in ideal conditions, it increases throughput by as much as 50%. But in practice, it doesn't produce anywhere near that much of an increase. The Intel implementation has limitations, like the fact that all channels must be performing the same operation for it to happen concurrently. This isn't likely the case for the vast majority of memory access in typical use, though I'm sure it provides more of a benefit for certain applications.

As far as whether it has any effect on overclocking stability as a result of additional load on the IMC, I don't know. I would expect that VTT and Vdimm might need to be raised some when running triple-channel versus dual-channel. Increasing memory clock rate and tightening timings can necessitate an increase in Vcore as well, as it increases compute load.


----------



## dezerteagle323

thanks prototype and gobbo353,

yea just trying to get an idea of my situation because I for the life of me can't get to 4.0 stable and was wondering if it had to do with my ram settings. I tried to use the settings in this guide, uncore 2x, no luck. I messed with so many different voltages and things, and even tried "everything auto" where you just select 4.0 in the bios and it adjusts everything else, and still couldnt get stable (even though it puts my ram at x6). Temps never really go above 85 either during the few mins of p95 before bsod

So I don't know if its like that way for an AsRock x58 Extreme 3 mobo or what, but I have tried just about everything and from what I've "narrowed" it down to is that it could be me not giving enough vCore (1.3) or ram voltage (1.654), or it could be something else entirely, and I know I have disabled all the power saver and thermal throttling options,

Right now I have it at 3.7 (177 x21) with x8 memory @1408 MHz(8-8-8-24) with mostly everything else on auto, and it seems okay, but i really wanted to go further especially for a 930 with a TRUE


----------



## prototype7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*


thanks prototype and gobbo353,

yea just trying to get an idea of my situation because I for the life of me can't get to 4.0 stable and was wondering if it had to do with my ram settings. I tried to use the settings in this guide, uncore 2x, no luck. I messed with so many different voltages and things, and even tried "everything auto" where you just select 4.0 in the bios and it adjusts everything else, and still couldnt get stable (even though it puts my ram at x6). Temps never really go above 85 either during the few mins of p95 before bsod

So I don't know if its like that way for an AsRock x58 Extreme 3 mobo or what, but I have tried just about everything and from what I've "narrowed" it down to is that it could be me not giving enough vCore (1.3) or ram voltage (1.654), or it could be something else entirely, and I know I have disabled all the power saver and thermal throttling options,

Right now I have it at 3.7 (177 x21) with x8 memory @1408 MHz(8-8-8-24) with mostly everything else on auto, and it seems okay, but i really wanted to go further especially for a 930 with a TRUE



What is the error code for the BSOD? Core might need to be over 1.3V for 4GHz on a 930, depends on the chip. Mine was 1.275 to be stable at 4GHz, but I wasn't comfortable with temps exceeding 80C in prime, so I backed it off to 3.8GHz. I have a TRUE as well.

FWIW, 200MHz base clock and lower multiplier results in better stability and better auxiliary clock rates. You can run memory at rated speed like 1600 rather than being stuck at odd speeds like 1450. If you have trouble getting it stable at 4GHz, try 19x200.


----------



## dezerteagle323

thanks prototype, I'll try it with the 200 when I get home today and see what I get

edit: not sure what the bsod is since the comp restarts when i get it, even though I have restart bsod disabled


----------



## dezerteagle323

Ok looks like I'm finally getting somewhere, I took prototype7's advice and stuck with the 200 bclk with 21x, upped my vCore to 1.363, reduced PLL to 1.88 as well as IOH and ICH to 1.2 (PLL, IOH, and ICH were on auto before), and set dram at 1600mhz (9-9-9-25), uncore at 2x, qpi at lowest, vtt at 1.35

So far I've been stable for 2 hours, so this is great since before I couldnt even get stable for 12 minutes at 3.8-4.0 speeds,

I think the biggest effect was from raising the vcore to 1.363 and a 200 bclk seems to be much more stable, but I'll see when I get the time to do a 16 hour prime95,

My goal was just to be able to reach 4.0 but now that I'm at 4.2 (didn't wanna use the 20x multiplier) I'm hopeful it works out, also I'll try to see if I can tighten my timings to 8-8-8-24

Also my temps have not gone above 85 C!! On the side note my new 5870 came in along with my Asus 24", so I dunno I guess I was just having a really good day









thanks again prototype7 you're a savior lol


----------



## DarkMeld

I've noticed that giving the cpu too much voltage may also cause a problem. The issue is the disparity in power requirements in idle vs full load.

For those that are needing really high voltages (1.3+) to maintain 4.0 on a d0, try disabling LLC.


----------



## Grim Reaper

Guys I'm trying to get to 4GHz right now with my i7 930 #3951A687.

I'm currently at 3.825GHz, these are my settings:

CPU Voltage: ~1.27
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
QPI/DRAM Core Volate: 1.3
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.643
CPU Ratio setting: 19.0
BCLK: 201
IOH Voltage: 1.1395
ICH Voltage: 1.1395
QPI Link Data Rate: Auto
DRAM Frequency: DDR3 1611MHz
CPU Differential Amplitude: 1000mV
Load-Line Calibration: 50%

I idle at about 38 with these settings, any tips on getting to a stable 4GHz?

Thanks!


----------



## james...

I just want to say, this guide a was a huge help to me in getting my 930 to 4.2ghz. I probably wouldn't be there without this.


----------



## dezerteagle323

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim Reaper* 
Guys I'm trying to get to 4GHz right now with my i7 930 #3951A687.

I'm currently at 3.825GHz, these are my settings:

CPU Voltage: ~1.27
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
QPI/DRAM Core Volate: 1.3
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.643
CPU Ratio setting: 19.0
BCLK: 201
IOH Voltage: 1.1395
ICH Voltage: 1.1395
QPI Link Data Rate: Auto
DRAM Frequency: DDR3 1611MHz
CPU Differential Amplitude: 1000mV
Load-Line Calibration: 50%

I idle at about 38 with these settings, any tips on getting to a stable 4GHz?

Thanks!

i had a real hard time before I finally figured it out for my system, but you can go up to 1.2 for your ICH and IOH, also i would put QPI at lowest and try also to max ur cpu at 1.3, besides that maybe you should try out the 21x cpu ratio ... just throwing all i have at you

oh and for better stability set your PLL at 1.88


----------



## judgementofgod

Just wanted to say thanks. Nice to find a consolidated guide with the bios terminology and some other key pointers. I managed 4.0GHz w/HT on 1.22v. I've also been have fun benching @ 4.6+









Is there a batch thread to report your batch and what you did with your chip?
EDIT: NVM, found in the essentials thread.


----------



## Grim Reaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*


i had a real hard time before I finally figured it out for my system, but you can go up to 1.2 for your ICH and IOH, also i would put QPI at lowest and try also to max ur cpu at 1.3, besides that maybe you should try out the 21x cpu ratio ... just throwing all i have at you

oh and for better stability set your PLL at 1.88


I put my QPI at 1.2, or should it go down to auto? I have my CPU at 4.2 and the volatge at around 1.328. Prime95 does stop responding after about a minute though, is it safe to up the voltage a little at this point or should I decrease something else like the BCLK?

Thanks!

Edit: So I put the BCLK down to 191 and I'm at 4GHz, so is my cpu volatge at 1.328 too high? Should I lower it a little to go with the BCLK or should I but the BCLK somewhere at like 196?


----------



## kuya1284

Hi chad, thank you for this awesome thread. It helped me a great deal. I had a slow start, but once I got going, I was able to get up to 3.9GHz within a couple days. I followed the guide exactly in the beginning except for the RAM/Uncore Ratios. Instead of having them both set to Auto, I had them set to 6 and 12, respectively. With my BCLK at 143 (to start) and Mult at 21, my system would fail almost immediately. Prior to changing these settings to Auto, I noticed that my RAM and Uncore were running at 1716MHz and 3432MHz, respectively. That's when I started thinking that I needed to be a little more conservative with these two, and ultimately, the Auto worked. I know my RAM can handle 1800+, but I took your advise and took the RAM issues out of the equation first. RAM optimization will come later.

I took the granny route (method #1), and so far I've been pleased. I'm not quite done yet. My RAM is running a little slow, 1098Mhz, but at least I'm 8 hours stable. Once I reach 4.2 with the proper RAM settings, I'll run a full 24 hour stability test.

I do have a question for anyone who can answer. I read somewhere that people are finding their 930's more stable with a 19x Mult. In addition, at 19x, they're able to up the speeds of their RAM. I was going to experiment with this regardless, but what do you guys think?

Again, thanks and +rep. =)


----------



## dezerteagle323

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim Reaper*


I put my QPI at 1.2, or should it go down to auto? I have my CPU at 4.2 and the volatge at around 1.328. Prime95 does stop responding after about a minute though, is it safe to up the voltage a little at this point or should I decrease something else like the BCLK?

Thanks!

Edit: So I put the BCLK down to 191 and I'm at 4GHz, so is my cpu volatge at 1.328 too high? Should I lower it a little to go with the BCLK or should I but the BCLK somewhere at like 196?



well theres 2 different terms with qpi, one is the QPI where the setting is like some kind of decimal such as 4.xxxx and then 5.xxxx and then 6.xxxx ... so put this one on the whatever the lowest number is, not on auto

theres the other qpi term called qpi/uncore aka VTT, which should't be set higher than 1.35, so thats where I would set it at

see how stable/long you run in prime95 with the 1.328 cpu volt, and if you get good results then adjust the voltage one step lower and repeat until you're unstable ... 1.328 is not bad, many people have to go higher to be stable, but of course if you're stable at 1.328 then it doesn't hurt to see how low you can go

also, have you tried 200 bclk with the 21x multiplier? i got really good results with that


----------



## Grim Reaper

I have QPI Link Data Rate on Auto.
And the QPI/DRAM Core Voltage on 1.3.

So I should take the QPI Link Data Rate off auto and put it to the lowest setting, correct?

And I've been running prime for 4 hours now and everything seems stable as is. So now I should just keep raising the BCLK to see how far I can go right?


----------



## dezerteagle323

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim Reaper*


I have QPI Link Data Rate on Auto.
And the QPI/DRAM Core Voltage on 1.3.

So I should take the QPI Link Data Rate off auto and put it to the lowest setting, correct?

And I've been running prime for 4 hours now and everything seems stable as is. So now I should just keep raising the BCLK to see how far I can go right?



for the first question, yes

for the 2nd, thats also right,

although you should note that your DRAM speeds are directly ratio'ed to your bclk, so changing your bclk to "weird" numbers like 191 will give you 1528 (if you're doing x8) for your dram, thats why I like my bclk at more round numbers like 200 so I can get my 1600 dram rated speed


----------



## Grim Reaper

My RAM is rated for 2000, how should I go about balancing everything then? Also if I do set my BCLK to something like 200, if it doesn't work to well I can just raise my CPU voltage a bit right?


----------



## Hasie

Hey guys.
Thought i would post my screenie.
I got my i7 930 about a week ago.
I have ordered a Thermalright venomous X.
BUT sins its South Africa I have to wait for it to be shipped in.
So for the time being i have done a test run with the stock cooler.
Stopped at 3.6Ghz as that took my chip to 78C and I am uncomfortable with 80C temps.
I used everything stock with a 1.25 vcore.
HT is turned off. it made my windows very slow.
but sins i have discovered that my motherboard my my Ram timings 8-8-8-22 instead of 9-9-9-24.
SO I will enable and test with HT on later.
Is 3.6Ghz on stock with 1.25v good?
I am hoping to run 4ghz 24/7 once I receive my venomous X.
I do believe that I can do better if I tune the motherboards voltages and so on a bit.


----------



## manolith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hasie*


Hey guys.
Thought i would post my screenie.
I got my i7 930 about a week ago.
I have ordered a Thermalright venomous X.
BUT sins its South Africa I have to wait for it to be shipped in.
So for the time being i have done a test run with the stock cooler.
Stopped at 3.6Ghz as that took my chip to 78C and I am uncomfortable with 80C temps.
I used everything stock with a 1.25 vcore.
HT is turned off. it made my windows very slow.
but sins i have discovered that my motherboard my my Ram timings 8-8-8-22 instead of 9-9-9-24.
SO I will enable and test with HT on later.
Is 3.6Ghz on stock with 1.25v good?
I am hoping to run 4ghz 24/7 once I receive my venomous X.
I do believe that I can do better if I tune the motherboards voltages and so on a bit.


hehe why did you blank out core temp?

1.25v without ht is not all that great. your temps are horrible for that voltage and specially for having HT off. once you enable HT you will find your self 5-6c warmer.


----------



## Hasie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


hehe why did you blank out core temp?

1.25v without ht is not all that great. your temps are horrible for that voltage and specially for having HT off. once you enable HT you will find your self 5-6c warmer.


LOL reads it as a 920 and crazy core speeds.
Will check that out.


----------



## Hasie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


hehe why did you blank out core temp?

1.25v without ht is not all that great. your temps are horrible for that voltage and specially for having HT off. once you enable HT you will find your self 5-6c warmer.


SO i turned HT on and set the vcore to 1.225v instead of 1.25

But the reason I turned the HT off in the first place is that it made my pc slow.
For example when i come out of games it takes 10-20 seconds before I can do anything.
When i launch my browser it takes 5 or 6 seconds.
When I launch media player it take 5 seconds to launch 5 seconds to load and then it propably freezes for a while.
Same with explorer windows.

But as soon as i turn off HT it all goes away.

Any suggestions?

Ps apperantly I have a 920. hehe
This is all with the stock cooler Still waiting on the Venomous X


----------



## manolith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hasie*


SO i turned HT on and set the vcore to 1.225v instead of 1.25

But the reason I turned the HT off in the first place is that it made my pc slow.
For example when i come out of games it takes 10-20 seconds before I can do anything.
When i launch my browser it takes 5 or 6 seconds.
When I launch media player it take 5 seconds to launch 5 seconds to load and then it propably freezes for a while.
Same with explorer windows.

But as soon as i turn off HT it all goes away.

Any suggestions?

Ps apperantly I have a 920. hehe
This is all with the stock cooler Still waiting on the Venomous X


if your pc is running slow when you enable ht it means that your overclock is not s table.. review everything again and stress test. something isnt right.


----------



## Hasie

I gave the vcore a little more juice seems ok now.
THx


----------



## ThaJoker

when i go to 4.2Ghz and start gaming it freezes. im guessing that means its unstable!!


----------



## dezerteagle323

really? hmm thats interesting especially for a H50, I just played the whole MW2 single player from start to finish with everything maxed out at 4.2ghz, mine ran perfectly

though I only stress tested for 1.5 hours on prime95 before i got impatient and thought it was enough


----------



## ThaJoker

these are my settings;

Advanced CPU Features [Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................isabled
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................isabled
Virtualization Technology..................isabled
Uncore & QPI Features [Enter]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:x36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):7.2 GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3400 Mhz
Isochronous Support........................:Enabled

Advanced Clock Control [Enter]

~~~Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:200
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:100

~~~Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps

Advanced Dram Features [Enter]

Performance Enhance........................:Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1600 Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:Quick
Channel Interleaving.......................:Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................:Auto

Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter]

~~~Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................:8
tRCD.......................................:8
tRP........................................:8
tRAS.......................................:24

~~~Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................:Auto
tRRD ......................................:Auto
tWTR ......................................:Auto
tWR........................................:Auto
tWTP.......................................:Auto
tWL........................................:Auto
tRFC.......................................:Auto
tRTP.......................................:Auto
tFAW.......................................:Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:Auto

~~~Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................:Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................:Auto

Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter]

~~~Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

~~~Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

Advanced Voltage Control [Enter]

~~~CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.......................:Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................:1.35
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335
CPU PLL....................................:1.88

~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.......................................:1.50
QPI PLL....................................:1.18
IOH Core...................................:1.18
ICH I/O....................................:1.50
ICH Core...................................:1.18

~~~Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.66
DRAM Termination...........................:Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:Auto


----------



## dezerteagle323

here's my suggestions:

set your IOH and ICH at 1.2
loosen up your DRAM timings to 9-9-9-24
set uncore frequency to 3200 instead of 3400 (should be 2x your dram)

thats really all I can think of right now, I'm really new to overclocking so theres some settings in your post that I havn't really seen and cant comment on, but everything else looks fine


----------



## ThaJoker

they are my stock ram timings... or what its rated at neways. ill try the ioh and ich though. yeah im a massive oc noob.


----------



## dezerteagle323

just an update

I turned HT off and now my temps are lower (75C max, previously 85C with HT on) in prime95 and also was able to lower my vCore from 1.352 to 1.312... so I'm gonna stick with this .. dont need HT anyway since its primarily a gaming rig


----------



## gobbo353

Hey ThaJoker..

I have similar system, only I7 960, ati 5970 and Trident 2000.. So all in all with the following settings you should have a little more success perhaps.. .The following works a treat for me at 4.2.. although i've moved on to 4.3-4.4 i loaded my saved 4.2 setting and retested so as to be confident with the advice.. Also i have tight ram timings at 6-7-6-18 @1600 but not a factor as i'll explain later..

QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335 / Try 1.45 first .. should provide buffer (can knock down later) do this alone first and test as may be only issue (upto 1.6 is ok anyway as your IC can handle it- note over 1.5 is genrally for 2000 ram and 1.35 will probably be satisfactor.. 1.335 i just have feeling is prob too low .) .. I Have HD50 P/P also and temps will or should be fine too

CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800 // change to 900 i use it and increases stability .. no neg effects for sure so no harm

CPU Vcore..................................:1.35 / Looks fine but up a notch or two won't hurt..
Change LLC 2 to 1 though.. no need for LLC2 until extreme and even then only use temp.. mostly for benchmarking over 4.4 or so...

PCIE.......................................:1.50 / change to 1.58 - won't hurt and you mentione in game instability so..

QPI PLL....................................:1.18 / Switch to AUTO is fine/preferred until HIGH OC
IOH Core...................................:1.18 / 1.32 works for me - you can lower once stable
ICH I/O....................................:1.50 / OK AT IS
ICH Core...................................:1.18 / 1.2 just to ensure not a factor

Keep in mind the order i posted items as this is order i'd try and once you get to bottom if no luck get back to us.. or if successfully anywhere too as interested in what worked for you mate...

In fact being me i'd set them all and work backward, but thats me and i know i'm providing sound advice, you don't









p.s i haven't advised ram timings etc as you would know better than i.. would only say ensure voltage sufficient.. i.e if rated 1.65 set to 1.66 (ud7 equiv)..

Fingers cross for you mate.. Let us know how she pans out!


----------



## gobbo353

Whoops i double posted.. dunno how to remove post so.. well Hey all and good luck hope you get something out of this forum.. it's one of the best around for UD7!


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkMeld*


I've noticed that giving the cpu too much voltage may also cause a problem. The issue is the disparity in power requirements in idle vs full load.

For those that are needing really high voltages (1.3+) to maintain 4.0 on a d0, *try disabling LLC*.


Can someone else confirm this before I spend(possibly waste) a day trying to OC higher with LLC disabled?


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*


just an update

I turned HT off and now my temps are lower (75C max, previously 85C with HT on) in prime95 and also was able to lower my vCore from 1.352 to 1.312... so I'm gonna stick with this .. dont need HT anyway since its primarily a gaming rig


Dude just my opinion but HT is a bonus.. if you can tweak and keep it then i'd suggest doing so.. but not my rig.. we're here to help each other so if your after stability with lowest temps we'll do what we can to help so you can keep the feature in tact yeah!.. I have all my performance settings on at 4.4 with HD50.. can't imagine it out performing a TRUE by that much as my teps remain uner 80C load.. Note i have a TRUE also but use it for my E8400 @4.5 8800GT rig..


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*


just an update

I turned HT off and now my temps are lower (75C max, previously 85C with HT on) in prime95 and also was able to lower my vCore from 1.352 to 1.312... so I'm gonna stick with this .. dont need HT anyway since its primarily a gaming rig


Dude just my opinion but HT is a bonus..

If you can tweak and keep it then i'd suggest doing so.. but not my rig so just friendly advice.. ..

We're here to help each other so if your after stability with lowest temps we'll do what we can to help so you can keep the feature in tact yeah!..

I have all my performance settings on at @4.4 with HD50.. can't imagine it out performing a TRUE by that much and my temps remain uner 80C load..

Note i have a TRUE also so know what it's capable off in general - but use it for my E8400 @4.5 8800GT rig..


----------



## ThaJoker

these are my settings;

Advanced CPU Features [Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................isabled
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................isabled
Virtualization Technology..................isabled
Uncore & QPI Features [Enter]
QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:x36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):7.2 GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3200 Mhz
Isochronous Support........................:Enabled

Advanced Clock Control [Enter]

~~~Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:200
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:100

~~~Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps

Advanced Dram Features [Enter]

Performance Enhance........................:Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1600 Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:Quick
Channel Interleaving.......................:Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................:Auto

Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter]

~~~Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................:7
tRCD.......................................:7
tRP........................................:7
tRAS.......................................:24

~~~Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................:Auto
tRRD ......................................:Auto
tWTR ......................................:Auto
tWR........................................:Auto
tWTP.......................................:Auto
tWL........................................:Auto
tRFC.......................................:Auto
tRTP.......................................:Auto
tFAW.......................................:Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:Auto

~~~Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................:Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................:Auto

Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter]

~~~Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

~~~Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

Advanced Voltage Control [Enter]

~~~CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.......................:Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................:1.35
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335
CPU PLL....................................:1.88

~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.......................................:1.50
QPI PLL....................................:1.18
IOH Core...................................:1.2
ICH I/O....................................:1.50
ICH Core...................................:1.2

~~~Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.66
DRAM Termination...........................:Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:Auto

these ok ?


----------



## ThaJoker

im still freezing in games. i dont freeze when im @ 4ghz.


----------



## gobbo353

I would change all the voltage settings as per my previous advice.. .. If not stable then you answered your own question also







as in no you need to keep working through it.. just try all of them as i did.. if in doubt just save your existing profile so you can come striaght back to it.. but i didn't see anything 'wrong' just not as per my advice.. you can set them all without any risk mate so go for it.. just check your temps yeah.. the only one i'm not 100% sure is your ram timings.. just set them all to auto.. and you don't need to have standard you can use extreme sometimes it even helps.. but yeah standard is not necessary for sure..


----------



## ThaJoker

ok keep posted ima try this


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


ok keep posted ima try this


jsut noticed your graphics card is OC in your sig.. i'd reset to default.. until you have system stable mate.. just in case thats the whole issue in game!!


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


Can someone else confirm this before I spend(possibly waste) a day trying to OC higher with LLC disabled?


i general mate LLc 1 is ideal.. Off is ok too.. not such a bother with the OC jsut means a diff of a few notches and heat when your near the upper threshhold.. so again no issue but in genral LLC1 would be my suggestion until stable, then try Off and tweak voltage as required!

p.s don't use LLC 2 or even consider it.. not necesary and counter productive as only used for bvenchmark or shor tperiods.. not 24/7 use.


----------



## ThaJoker

ok so it booted thats cool.. yeah i know about the gfx card ive had it set back to 850/1200 cause it froze since i got it, even on stock bios settings


----------



## gobbo353

nice.. well once you've check stability.. and i only mean like OCCT for 10 minutes then get back to us with full settings used again as a reference for me/us - then we can look at settings for final tweak.. you can then play with it yourself for a bit (lol if you ge tmy drift) and check long term stability.. saves doing this over days.. Oh yeah you can test in game again too of course.. i'll be around today for next 6 hours on and off so!


----------



## ThaJoker

My new settings

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/SIZE]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Advanced CPU Features [Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................isabled
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................isabled
Virtualization Technology..................isabled

Uncore & QPI Features [Enter]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:x36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):7.2 GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3200 Mhz
Isochronous Support........................:Enabled

Advanced Clock Control [Enter]

~~~Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:200
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:100

~~~Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:900
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps

Advanced Dram Features [Enter]

Performance Enhance........................:Extreme
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1600 Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:Auto
Channel Interleaving.......................:Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................:Auto

Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings Sub Menu [Enter]

~~~Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................:
tRCD.......................................:
tRP........................................:
tRAS.......................................

~~~Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................:Auto
tRRD ......................................:Auto
tWTR ......................................:Auto
tWR........................................:Auto
tWTP.......................................:Auto
tWL........................................:Auto
tRFC.......................................:Auto
tRTP.......................................:Auto
tFAW.......................................:Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:Auto

~~~Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................:Auto
Round Trip Latency.........................:Auto

Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Enter]

~~~Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

~~~Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:Auto
Different Ranks............................:Auto
On The Same Rank...........................:Auto

Advanced Voltage Control [Enter]

~~~CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.......................:Level 1
CPU Vcore..................................:1.35
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.355
CPU PLL....................................:1.88

~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.......................................:1.58
QPI PLL....................................:auto
IOH Core...................................:1.2
ICH I/O....................................:1.50
ICH Core...................................:1.2

~~~Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.66
DRAM Termination...........................:Auto
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:Auto
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:Auto
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:Auto


----------



## ThaJoker

OCCT? link...

im a noob remember


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaJoker* 
OCCT? link...

im a noob remember

lol thats cool. however not such a noob you don't know how to use google right







lol just takin the mickey.. here you are mate

http://www.brothersoft.com/occt-276299.html

oh yeah p.s i like what i saw previous post, you followed advice to a T.. i'll have a closer look now though to be sure to be sure.. hope she works well.. p.s all things being equal you can then start to lower settings.. anyway we look at this later don't want jinx you








most likely more tweaking to go but yeah.. hey interested if gaming works too.. oh and your temps.. for instance when using OCCT..

Use OCCT CPU:OCCT or CPU LINPACK test.. either or.. Test Type custom.. Time 10 or 15 minutes.. I think linpack 15 minutes..

hey p.s this isn't by any means a full stability test, where just narrowing down the or pinpointing where we want to be yeah!!







cool bro


----------



## ThaJoker

here you go check this out. it stopped at 3 min cause cpu too hot ...


----------



## ThumperSD

The directions say to put the QPI to the lowest. I am unsure what that means

In my BIOS I have these two:
QPI Link Speed (with options: High speed mode/Low speed mode)
QPI Frequency (with options: Auto/4.800GT)

Am I supposed to put the QPI link speed to low speed mode?

Also I am unable to find the QPI/Uncore (VTT) in my BIOS. Is this the same as QPI voltage?


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThumperSD* 
The directions say to put the QPI to the lowest. I am unsure what that means

In my BIOS I have these two:
QPI Link Speed (with options: High speed mode/Low speed mode)
QPI Frequency (with options: Auto/4.800GT)

Am I supposed to put the QPI link speed to low speed mode?

Also I am unable to find the QPI/Uncore (VTT) in my BIOS. Is this the same as QPI voltage?

You don't have to touch those two QPI settings. Leave QPI Link Speed set to the default, which should be High-speed. QPI Frequency should be set to the default, 4.800GT, or Auto if you like.

In the guide, the QPI that they're referring to is the QPI voltage.

Use this as a supplement to the *Key Terms and Settings Quick Guide* for the MSI x58 Pro-E, which is how I mapped things out:

*BCLK:* Base Clock

*Uncore:* Uncore Ratio

*QPI:* QPI Configuration > QPI Frequency. The guide references ratios; however our board uses Frequency, which can be described as follows:

- 4.800GT = 18x
- 5.400GT = 20x
- 5.800GT = 22x
- 6.400GT = 24x

*Memory:* Memory Ratio

*Ram Timings:* Advanced DRAM Configuration

*Turbo mode:* Intel Turbo Boost tech

*CPU Multiplier:* Adjust CPU Ratio

*Vcore:* CPU Vcore

*Pll:* CPU PLL Voltage

*QPI/Uncore (VTT):* QPI Voltage

*Vdimm:* DRAM Voltage

*EIST:* Intel EIST

*Anything Spread Spectrum:* Spread Spectrum

*PCIE frequency:* Adjust PCI-E Frequency

*LLC:* (I don't believe we have this in our BIOS, as I couldn't find anything about Load Line Calibration).

Good luck.


----------



## gobbo353

Tha Joker..

Well first with the positive.. no lock ups, shut downs etc which is good to here.. usually you'll get one straight away if settings way off so we're in the ballpark at least, probably pretty close to whats necessary for 24/7 stability.

Whats your ambient temperature.. ? I have a good case and great airflow with the Antec 1200 and ambient around 22 as it's winter here, even when room warmed to 28 it's easily ok at 4.2 (or even 4.4)

Either way until volts high around 1.44v, temp stay under 80.. well actually just over but thats find with OCCT/IBT as temps genrated aren't realistic in real world performance unless serious encoding etc..

Perhaps airflow issue or the H50 isn't seated properly otherwise we look at lowering volts yeah.. .. i just don't see how temps so high with such low volts as is .. perhaps as i'm using i7 960 though and as mentioned the case..

Have you tried gaming also.. as good indicator..

Heat is the enemy.. any chance of increasing airflow?.. could try with case open etc.. otherwise we'll try and tweak down some volts and try again hey

p.s. if you raise ICH a cople notches you could 'possibly' lower your QPI/VTT a notice or two yeah. esp when fine tuning once stable


----------



## ThaJoker

Gobbo353,

Cheers mate,

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/SIZE]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Advanced CPU Features [Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................isabled
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................isabled
Virtualization Technology..................isabled

Uncore & QPI Features [Enter]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:x36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):7.2 GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x17
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3400 Mhz
Isochronous Support........................:Enabled

Advanced Clock Control [Enter]

~~~Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:200
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:100

~~~Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:900
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps

Advanced Dram Features [Enter]

Performance Enhance........................:Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1600 Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:Auto
Channel Interleaving.......................:Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................:Auto

~~~CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.......................:Level 1
CPU Vcore..................................:1.3125
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335
CPU PLL....................................:1.88

~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.......................................:1.58
QPI PLL....................................:1.18
IOH Core...................................:1.20
ICH I/O....................................:1.50
ICH Core...................................:1.20

~~~Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.64

i might even reseat my H50 this weekend,

and heres my new run with the lowered vcore, the max i hit was 76c. can you explain what the 3.3v, 5v and 12v graphs means? also if the vcore drops in the graph does that mean i can go that low?

cheers.


----------



## gobbo353

Hey hey Tha Jokes

Well thats great now your getting somewhere..









Don't be concerned with the 3,5,12 voltages as I had a look at both runs and there spot on.. and we both have the same power supply which is top notch. Those readings are just to ensure enough voltage is being supplied to your motherboard, graphics card etc and at a constant rate..

What you'll find is if you drop the vcore any further in Bois then they'll drop even further when your stressign the pc and perhaps to the point where your get blue screens or reboots etc..

Next thing i'd do is try gaming as you did initially to see if it's stable.. then last two steps is to do a full OCCT, Prime or Intel Burn test run for a few hours/ overnight etc to make sure shes rock solid..

So jump in and game away for a few hours and then run OCCT for say 3 hours straight.. i usually keep a casual eye on it for an hour or so and then come back after three hours to check results.. This just ensures if it fails within 30 minutes or so you don't waste your day yeah..

Then we'll lower V'core one notch if stable and redo the OCCT run for another three hours etc etc until not stable.. then up one notch.. then move on the QPI VTT for example.. You could even stop at that point as if you lower v'core a bit and stable and your happy with temps then your pretty right to move on mate.

Go forth and conqur.. i'll check back for your results!!

p.s. edit.. Cinbench and 3dMark Vantage (CPU Tests) are another way to test your stability pretty reliably.. i'd run these if you have the progs.. you may be able to find them on the net for nuts also









Yeah so you can up your ICH Core a couple notches and see if you can low QPI/VTT a notch yeah (Will teak temps by lowering QPI) - (Make this an independant test proceedure) otherwise as i've done in the past







you get lost with too many tweaks all at once and dont' know which one worked


----------



## dezerteagle323

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
Dude just my opinion but HT is a bonus.. if you can tweak and keep it then i'd suggest doing so.. but not my rig.. we're here to help each other so if your after stability with lowest temps we'll do what we can to help so you can keep the feature in tact yeah!.. I have all my performance settings on at 4.4 with HD50.. can't imagine it out performing a TRUE by that much as my teps remain uner 80C load.. Note i have a TRUE also but use it for my E8400 @4.5 8800GT rig..


yea HT is nice and I'd like to have it but it just doesn't do squat for games, other than that I cant figure out a way to get lower temps with HT on since I have to raise my vCore to 1.352 and my temps get around 85C during prime95... my ambients are around 27 ... so not much I can really do here









my other settings are normal, 21x 200bclk
vtt: 1.35
PLL:1.88
ioh & ich: 1.2
vdimm: 1.65
vcore (HT off): 1.312
dram: 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
uncore: 3200mhz
qpi: @lowest setting (18x, don't remember the exact number)


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323* 
yea HT is nice and I'd like to have it but it just doesn't do squat for games, other than that I cant figure out a way to get lower temps with HT on since I have to raise my vCore to 1.352 and my temps get around 85C during prime95... my ambients are around 27 ... so not much I can really do here









my other settings are normal, 21x 200bclk
vtt: 1.35
PLL:1.88
ioh & ich: 1.2
vdimm: 1.65
vcore (HT off): 1.312
dram: 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
uncore: 3200mhz
qpi: @lowest setting (18x, don't remember the exact number)

Dezerteagle323

I hear you.. but i'm sure we can tweak further and mitigate.. last resort HT off.. don't go down without a fight yeah









--you mentioned you raised Vcore to 1.352 -- i reckon we can shave a notch or two off Vcore at least -- with ICH a bit higher perhaps QPI/VTT a notch lower you might just be spot on --- After all your only nudging over 80 so i'm confident mate..

I'd raise ICH to 1.24 (it helps the ram out and may or will most likely help lower QPI/VTT a notch - as QPI/VTT generates heat quickly)..

Ok so whats your QPI PLL, set this to 1.24 this may facilitate lowering your VCore or QPI/VTT also for sure (well nothings for sure with OCing







) and save on temps.. Also CPU Clock Drive to 900 (again may help lower Vcore) // PCI Express Clock Drive 900 // LLC 1

Yeah so QPI VTT you 'may' be able to lower a notch or two from 1.35 (see ICH above) not sure thoguh.. most try here because thats what they hear works (unless you've tried already







.. try this one independantly i.e without lowering anything else and when raising ICH as suggested.. even go 1.26 ICH yeah.. (Do this as a seperat exervise once adjusted other settings as above)

Also as a side note - don't forget and i mentioned previously - you should tighten your ram timings when we get there yeah.. i'm at 1600 with 6-7-6-18 not that i'm suggestion you go there as ram is different but yeah you should look it up on relevent forum and have a go. Really speeds up your whole system









Hey and set up the TRUE with Push/Pull for you'll save a few degrees FOR SURE.. (even if you take out a front fan or something long as it's roughly same CRM / static pressure as the Tri).. Tri's aren't bad at all actually

p.s. See ThaJokers settings as we've worked on that a bit and almost there.. temps are reasonable to good so yeah again you shouldn't be far off with True in Push/Pull.. just a few minor adjustments

p.p,s i posted following but moved to bottom as can be used if having no luck down the track - So disregard for now - unless you wanna spend a little more time on it.. Geez i've lost many hours now tweaking 4,4.2,4.4.. can't go higher though.. although now i'm trying to lower ram timings but yeah multi and with all the rest it's almost pointless i fear - without proper water cooling anywayz.. still i try









TBH i'd raise Vcore again to find HT stability setting and report back (only a temporary measure so you know your system --or was that the 1.352 your mentioned?).. really thats what we need to know anyway, knowing it first will help greatly. i suspect it's more like 1.33.. i know what your thinking, you nuts raise temps more but hang about.

i.e find out what Vcore minimum works with HT on.. Don't use prime but something like CInebench and 3dMark Vantage (CPU Tests) which doesn't generate tonnes of heat - to check stability (if possible) - we need your ballpark before honing in.. Otherwise we'll just assume it's 1.352 for the moment


----------



## dezerteagle323

thanks for your help gobbo353

yea my minimum stable vcore with HT on is 1.352 .. I tried a notch below that and it became unstable

my mobo only has one PLL and I'm assuming its the cpu PLL, and thats set at 1.88, don't have a QPI PLL or its named something different in my bios, but there really arent any other options in there, and I dont think theres any options for the cpu clock drive or the pci-e clock drive either (I havnt seen or found it in there)

the reason I only have a push on the TRUE is because the rear 120mm exhaust fan (also a tricool at the same rpm) on my 1200 case kinda lines up with the TRUE, so i figured I really dont need a pull fan since its only about 3 inches away from the TRUE and basically doing the same thing, but I might try to put a pull fan in there since the alignment of the rear exhaust and the TRUE are off by an inch vertically

and yea I've been meaning to tighten my ram timings, just havn't really gotten to it yet

so when I get home I guess I'll try to notch up the ICH and notch down the VTT


----------



## kuya1284

Hi gobbo353, you kept mentioning that increasing the ICH (SB) will help the RAM. I was just wondering if you could explain how? I thought that it was the IOH (NB) that helped the RAM. I've trying to find answers to this, but the discussions I found don't directly explain this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dezerteagle323

well gobbo353 i tried your advice, still no luck

vcore at 1.312 (cpuz) i raised ICH to 1.24 and 1.26 (tried both) along with lowering VTT a notch or two, with HT on, , cant get stable for more than a few mins in prime95, my temps are ok they don't go above 80, also my mobo has a "IOH CSI" voltage and a "IOH/ICH PCIE" voltage... don't know what either of those are .. so both are on auto ...

so I'm not sure, overclocking a 930 is something else


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323* 
well gobbo353 i tried your advice, still no luck

vcore at 1.312 (cpuz) i raised ICH to 1.24 and 1.26 (tried both) along with lowering VTT a notch or two, with HT on, cant get stable for more than a few mins in prime95, my temps are ok they don't go above 80 ... so I'm not sure, overclocking a 930 is something else

Hey dezert, are you getting BSODs or workers that are just stopping? Is that vcore volt before or after droop? If before try upping the vcore a couple more notches. You appear to be good with temps still. I'd put ich back to auto.


----------



## dezerteagle323

i'm getting BSOD's

in bios its set at "without droop" ... not sure whats meant by before or after


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kuya1284*


Hi gobbo353, you kept mentioning that increasing the ICH (SB) will help the RAM. I was just wondering if you could explain how? I thought that it was the IOH (NB) that helped the RAM. I've trying to find answers to this, but the discussions I found don't directly explain this. Thanks in advance.


Kuya, you are correct. Not sure why gobbo thinks the RAM is linked to the Southbridge. IOH = NB, ICH=SB. The northbridge basically handles the interaction between the CPU, RAM, and PCI Express Lanes. The southbridge basically handles the Input/Output devices.
.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*


i'm getting BSOD's


What error code are you getting with the BSOD? It will begin with "0x", such as 0x00000124.
.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*


i'm getting BSOD's

in bios its set at "without droop" ... not sure whats meant by before or after


OK, I just read your previous post (a few posts back). Sorry, I should have read that first. Just to confirm on what you're trying to accomplish, you were able to get your 4.2 OC with HT on at 1.35 volts to your VID, correct? So you're goal right now is to run 4.2 with HT, but with lower temps, right? If so, that might be a little difficult to accomplish on Air. I was running into the same heat issues as your were.

If I were you, especially while having a system that's running on Air, I would save multiple profiles in the BIOS for different needs. Here are the four profiles that I created:

1. 4.2 without HT 
2. 4.0 with HT (this runs HOT, especially my IOH)
3. 4.0 without HT (for cooler temps)
4. 3.8 (to run my RAM at 1600MHz)

Good luck.


----------



## dezerteagle323

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-Con* 
What error code are you getting with the BSOD? It will begin with "0x", such as 0x00000124.
.

I'm getting 0x0000000A

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kuya1284* 
OK, I just read your previous post (a few posts back). Sorry, I should have read that first. Just to confirm on what you're trying to accomplish, you were able to get your 4.2 OC with HT on at 1.35 volts to your VID, correct? So you're goal right now is to run 4.2 with HT, but with lower temps, right? If so, that might be a little difficult to accomplish on Air. I was running into the same heat issues as your were.

If I were you, especially while having a system that's running on Air, I would save multiple profiles in the BIOS for different needs. Here are the four profiles that I created:

1. 4.2 without HT
2. 4.0 with HT (this runs HOT, especially my IOH)
3. 4.0 without HT (for cooler temps)
4. 3.8 (to run my RAM at 1600MHz)

Good luck.

it works fine with HT OFF @4.2ghz with vcore 1.312 (VTT=1.34, PLL=1.88, IOH=1.2, ICH=1.2, vdimm=1.654)

with HT on vcore has to be @1.352 (rest of the settings same as above)

the more I think about it, I think you're right its just the physical barrier I have to live with, considering I'm on air cooling, considering its a 930 (which tend to need higher volts than 920), and considering HT is on ....... 1.352 might just be that number I won't be able to pass

btw thanks for the help guys its really appreciated


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*


thanks for your help gobbo353

yea my minimum stable vcore with HT on is 1.352 .. I tried a notch below that and it became unstable

my mobo only has one PLL and I'm assuming its the cpu PLL, and thats set at 1.88, don't have a QPI PLL or its named something different in my bios, but there really arent any other options in there, and I dont think theres any options for the cpu clock drive or the pci-e clock drive either (I havnt seen or found it in there)

the reason I only have a push on the TRUE is because the rear 120mm exhaust fan (also a tricool at the same rpm) on my 1200 case kinda lines up with the TRUE, so i figured I really dont need a pull fan since its only about 3 inches away from the TRUE and basically doing the same thing, but I might try to put a pull fan in there since the alignment of the rear exhaust and the TRUE are off by an inch vertically

and yea I've been meaning to tighten my ram timings, just havn't really gotten to it yet

so when I get home I guess I'll try to notch up the ICH and notch down the VTT



As mentioned i have Antec 1200 and did the same but with Push/Pull and found a lowering in temps a couple of degrees.. you should also..

I'm assuming direct contact with the heatsink as opposed to rear fan forces flow i.e airflow tend to follow path of least resistence.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-Con* 
Kuya, you are correct. Not sure why gobbo thinks the RAM is linked to the Southbridge. IOH = NB, ICH=SB. The northbridge basically handles the interaction between the CPU, RAM, and PCI Express Lanes. The southbridge basically handles the Input/Output devices.
.

Yeah guys agreed my bad.. thats what happens when your up at stupid hours offering advice.. thanks for correcting me!


----------



## ThaJoker

youve been givin great advice so far mate!!


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
Yeah guys agreed my bad.. thats what happens when your up at stupid hours offering advice.. thanks for correcting me!

I agree, you have been very helpful. I was thinking it was either a typo, or you were giving information that I wasn't aware of. I know I'm new to OCing, but after doing a lot of reading and research, I wasn't sure if I may have miss read something in the process. Kudos.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323* 
I'm getting 0x0000000A

it works fine with HT OFF @4.2ghz with vcore 1.312 (VTT=1.34, PLL=1.88, IOH=1.2, ICH=1.2, vdimm=1.654)

with HT on vcore has to be @1.352 (rest of the settings same as above)

the more I think about it, I think you're right its just the physical barrier I have to live with, considering I'm on air cooling, considering its a 930 (which tend to need higher volts than 920), and considering HT is on ....... 1.352 might just be that number I won't be able to pass

btw thanks for the help guys its really appreciated

Hey buddy, don't give up quite yet. There may still be hope if you go with a push and pull setup. I'm gonna be ordering a pair of GTs this Wed or Thurs. If my temps run cooler than my single fan setup, I'll let you know by how much and what kinda of improvements I may gain. If that works, for me, as it has been from a lot of other people, I'm sure it will for you.


----------



## dezerteagle323

thanks kuya, yea I just tried to put a pull fan with the same rpm n all, only dropped temps by 1 degree in idle ... might fare better during load


----------



## ThaJoker

Why does cpu-z read a lower core voltage than i've set?


----------



## gobbo353

ThaJoker
vdroop is why theres often a lower voltage in cpuz or esp under load.. I think of it like a pipe with water flowing (forgive me if you want a scientic answer







.. If the water was needed by someone downpipe then say they turn a tap on (CPU Load) the more needed the more your taking from the pipe.. Theres a subsequntly natural effect where pressure is affected, or lowered.. So yeah in Bios not much power draw, in windows a little more (lower vcore) and under load a greater lost of pipe pressure (Vcore) and a lower reading by CPUZ.

Load Line Calibration (LLC) counters this by reading the Vcore and adjusting the source voltage to compensate for lack of Voltage pressure.. Levels like Standard > Level 1 > Level 2 - this being more compensation)

Of course electricy and water are difference in more ways than similar but at least this my understanding, presently without hunting down the science.. It servers my practical purposes....

And just a thanks guys







I just like the idea of being able to help out yeah.. it's like in the past when i've needed advice, well it wasn't always easy to come by.. Esp with all the different specs and goals ppl have for instance - i mean i haven't come across anyone with my particular CPU/GPU/MEM and Cooling combo that have the same goals as I .. many hands make light work i believe that.. of course it's always good to learn from experience which is earnt and the respect that can come from it.. Anyway in the end .. it's just bloody frustrating this overclocking business yeah







but in a good way!!

again appreciate the feedback (and forgiviness for the slip)!


----------



## ThaJoker

ok well i've decided upon reading around that 4.2 isn't gonna have any real benefits for me so im gonna go 4.0ghz at least for now till i reseat my h50.. here are my specs for 4ghz please elaborate.

20x200 @ 1.25v


----------



## gobbo353

ThaJoker no worries ..

hey what just like 3.8 is to 4.. again, sure no no worries.. but 3.8 - 4.2 sure it does.. again depends where you want ot draw the line mate.. i prefer to use my performance parts for performance.. If your over it i totally appreciate that.. often i'll leave it for a week or two or longer - but you'll be back









lol had to be a stir...
hey nothing wrong at all with your OCCT.. just need to se eyour full settings.. ou oculd even do a prime run for 8 hours or even 4 (again comes down to how precise you wanna be as most 95% of tasks/conditions an hour or so is pleny) - or you could use IBT Intel Burn Test for an hour or so etc..

basicalyl you wanna hammer your system.. rev it out for a long time.. memory and cpu, the above programs will do that for you.. if heat and stability still good and no erorrs, you've got a 24/7 system.. Keep in mind you'll prolly wanna tweak down your settings just a tad.. Then you can look at 4.2 perhaps anothe rtime







.. .


----------



## ThaJoker

which one?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...&cPath=207_163


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
ThaJoker no worries ..

hey what just like 3.8 is to 4.. again, sure no no worries.. but 3.8 - 4.2 sure it does.. again depends where you want ot draw the line mate.. i prefer to use my performance parts for performance.. If your over it i totally appreciate that.. often i'll leave it for a week or two or longer - but you'll be back









lol had to be a stir...
hey nothing wrong at all with your OCCT.. just need to se eyour full settings.. ou oculd even do a prime run for 8 hours or even 4 (again comes down to how precise you wanna be as most 95% of tasks/conditions an hour or so is pleny) - or you could use IBT Intel Burn Test for an hour or so etc..

basicalyl you wanna hammer your system.. rev it out for a long time.. memory and cpu, the above programs will do that for you.. if heat and stability still good and no erorrs, you've got a 24/7 system.. Keep in mind you'll prolly wanna tweak down your settings just a tad.. Then you can look at 4.2 perhaps anothe rtime







.. .


yeah dude cheers,

in no way am i over it i just thought ill go for 4ghz till i reseat my h50 is all... if anything i wanna take a day off work so i can have a long weekend to muck around


----------



## ThaJoker

which one?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...&cPath=207_163


----------



## ali744

Dear Guys,

After reading this useful topic I overclocked my 930 on UD7 to my target speed (3.8GHz) , it is stable after 2h prime test and temperatures are acceptable (max. 64 on full load).
But a quick question, my below settings on bios still are â€œenabledâ€. Can I know what are they doing? Any benefits to disable them?

CPU ENHANCED HALT(C1E)
C3/C6/C7 STATE SUPPORT 
CPU EIST FUNCTION 
CIA2

I prefer my CPU reduce power consumption when It is idle.
Thanks


----------



## dezerteagle323

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaJoker* 
which one?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...&cPath=207_163


indigo is said to be the best of the best ... if you can't spend that much, then shin etsu is second


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


which one?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...&cPath=207_163


If I were you, I would spend some time and read a bunch of reviews and base your decision off that. People will argue why AS5 is still top notch, while others will argue that MX3 out performs AS5, etc. I have a ton of AS5, but I'm personally curious as to how MX3 will perform. I've seen various benchmarks that show very minimal difference to comparable results from all kinds of thermal paste/grease.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ali744*


Dear Guys,

After reading this useful topic I overclocked my 930 on UD7 to my target speed (3.8GHz) , it is stable after 2h prime test and temperatures are acceptable (max. 64 on full load).
But a quick question, my below settings on bios still are "enabled". Can I know what are they doing? Any benefits to disable them?

CPU ENHANCED HALT(C1E)
C3/C6/C7 STATE SUPPORT 
CPU EIST FUNCTION 
CIA2

I prefer my CPU reduce power consumption when It is idle.
Thanks



If your system is stable with the power management settings on, then you have nothing to worry about. I would recommend running Prime for a little longer though to confirm that your system is truly stable. But then again, it depends on what you use your system for... because 2 hours may be sufficient for your needs.


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kuya1284*


If I were you, I would spend some time and read a bunch of reviews and base your decision off that. People will argue why AS5 is still top notch, while others will argue that MX3 out performs AS5, etc. I have a ton of AS5, but I'm personally curious as to how MX3 will perform. I've seen various benchmarks that show very minimal difference to comparable results from all kinds of thermal paste/grease.


i am so sick of reading reviews. i want someones honest opinion (even though they may be different) on what i should get. those ones in the link are my choices so pick one for me and ill get it.... but idk about taking my cpu to 80c+ to burn in the INDIGO.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


i am so sick of reading reviews. i want someones honest opinion (even though they may be different) on what i should get. those ones in the link are my choices so pick one for me and ill get it.... but idk about taking my cpu to 80c+ to burn in the INDIGO.


Well, in the reviews that you read about thermal grease, what did you discover and what have you learned?


----------



## ThaJoker

that there all within 2-3c of each other and i couldnt care less..... but after looking at the indigo vids i think ill go that!!


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kuya1284*


If I were you, I would spend some time and read a bunch of reviews and base your decision off that. People will argue why AS5 is still top notch, while others will argue that MX3 out performs AS5, etc. I have a ton of AS5, but I'm personally curious as to how MX3 will perform. I've seen various benchmarks that show very minimal difference to comparable results from all kinds of thermal paste/grease.


Personally i prefer MX3 but similarly to kuya i have only tried one of the two... either way i think only a degree or so difference would be seen between the two, from what i understand..


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


Personally i prefer MX3 but similarly to kuya i have only tried one of the two... either way i think only a degree or so difference would be seen between the two, from what i understand..


I usually use AS5, but with my current setup, I used the TIM that came with my VX-RT, Chill Factor III. I just ordered my GT AP-15s and will be dropping by Fry's later to pick up some Shin-Etsu. I've been reading that this TIM is really good and will try this as soon as the new fans come in.


----------



## maverickpk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
Personally i prefer MX3 but similarly to kuya i have only tried one of the two... either way i think only a degree or so difference would be seen between the two, from what i understand..

Same here. I've used AS5, Shin Etsu X23-7783D, OCZ Freeze before and currently using MX-3.
Based on my experience, Shin Etsu outperformed the rest I have used but is a real PITA to apply, especially for those that use the H50 cooler since there is no efficient way to apply ample pressure to spread it out evenly(assuming you are doing the BB sized method) before you clamp that thing down.

OCZ Freeze and MX-3 easily outperformed the AS5 by a 4-7C margin. Between OCZ Freeze and MX-3 I prefer MX-3 since the thermal conductivity of MX-2 is almost twice that of the Freeze.


----------



## maverickpk

BTW, anyone here with a Gigabyte X58A UD5 board and have already overclocked to >4GHz. If yes, I'd love to hear from ya


----------



## maverickpk

Here is where I'm at with the OC'ing on this board.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1276134


----------



## maverickpk

I have a question I'd like to ask. I'm trying to get to 4.2GHz with my setup. Here are the settings I'm using:

BCLK: 200
Multi:21x
Memory Multi: x8
Uncore: x17
QPI: x36
DRAM Timings: 8-8-8-24-2T
vDimm: 1.66

The sticks I use are OCZ Gold 12GB PC-8500 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-2T Max vdimm:1.65

With the above BIOS settings, I'm at the max rated specs of my RAM. So I figured I better run memtest86+ before I boot into windows and run Prime 95 or Linx. I started the test and there were no errors in the first 1+hr. Not wanting to stop the test, thought I'll get some sleep and by the time I woke up Memtest86 was at 84% completion but had already reported abt 5 errors.
Does the failure mean I cannot have these sticks run at those ratings and I have hit a wall? Or would increasing the QPI Voltage and/or vDimm help make the memory pass memtest86+? Keep in mind that I'm already at max recommended vDimm.

Any help here will be much appreciated. thanks


----------



## -Sweeper_

need some help here guys, I just cant get stable OCs >=3.8ghz









my settings (for 3.8ghz):

*Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[Auto]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
TurboMode Tech......................................[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[181]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.22500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[Auto]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[Auto]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Auto]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Auto]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]*

What should I change?
is 80c peak ok for prime95 testing?


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maverickpk*


I have a question I'd like to ask. I'm trying to get to 4.2GHz with my setup. Here are the settings I'm using:

BCLK: 200
Multi:21x
Memory Multi: x8
Uncore: x17
QPI: x36
DRAM Timings: 8-8-8-24-2T
vDimm: 1.66

The sticks I use are OCZ Gold 12GB PC-8500 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-2T Max vdimm:1.65

With the above BIOS settings, I'm at the max rated specs of my RAM. So I figured I better run memtest86+ before I boot into windows and run Prime 95 or Linx. I started the test and there were no errors in the first 1+hr. Not wanting to stop the test, thought I'll get some sleep and by the time I woke up Memtest86 was at 84% completion but had already reported abt 5 errors.
Does the failure mean I cannot have these sticks run at those ratings and I have hit a wall? Or would increasing the QPI Voltage and/or vDimm help make the memory pass memtest86+? Keep in mind that I'm already at max recommended vDimm.

Any help here will be much appreciated. thanks


Your RAM and Uncore multipliers both seem awfully high. If you multiply your RAM mult by your BCLK, that'll put you at 1600MHz... adjusted will make that 3200MHz! I don't know if Giga Mobos are different from MSI Mobos, but I have to run my RAM Mult at 4x to get my RAM to run at 1600MHz on a BCLK of 200. If this is the case, try reducing you RAM and Uncore Mults. If you have an Auto setting for both, switch to auto first, test for stability at 4.2, then slowly start adjusting your RAM settings for stability.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Sweeper_*


need some help here guys, I just cant get stable OCs >=3.8ghz









my settings (for 3.8ghz):

*Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[Auto]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
TurboMode Tech......................................[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[181]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.22500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[Auto]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[Auto]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Auto]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Auto]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]*

What should I change?
is 80c peak ok for prime95 testing?


We're going to needs more info on your setup (i.e. cpu, mobo, cooler, etc). Also, the guide says to disable all the CPU Advanced & Power Saving features. I see that you have everything enabled. Have you tried testing for stability with all of them off, prior to testing with them on?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys i need some settings for a 4.2Ghz setting on the MSI-X58 Pro e board..i set multi to 21 but when it loads up it drops to 20..is this a bug or is there a workaround this one??

Multi 21
Bclock 200
Mems 1600
Vcore 1.32v(bios) 1.3v(cpu-z)
VTT 1.35
IOH and ICH on auto


----------



## Elmeri

What spread spectrum does? Does it make cpu hotter than without it? yes i'm makin stupid questions, sorry


----------



## -Sweeper_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kuya1284*


We're going to needs more info on your setup (i.e. cpu, mobo, cooler, etc). Also, the guide says to disable all the CPU Advanced & Power Saving features. I see that you have everything enabled. Have you tried testing for stability with all of them off, prior to testing with them on?


ASUS P6X58D Premium, Core i7 920 D0, OCZ Platinum DDR3 1600MHz, Corsair H50









I'll try turning off power saving features.


----------



## -Sweeper_

just tried this settings

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[Auto]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
TurboMode Tech......................................[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[181]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.22500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[Auto]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[Auto]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

no success, BSOD 0x000000D1


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elmeri*


What spread spectrum does? Does it make cpu hotter than without it? yes i'm makin stupid questions, sorry










http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...html#post29625


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Sweeper_*


just tried this settings

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[Auto]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
TurboMode Tech......................................[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[181]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.22500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[Auto]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[Auto]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

no success, BSOD 0x000000D1


Disable the following:

Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode
Intel(r) HT Technology

If you continue to get BSOD, up your CPU Voltage 1 to 2 notches at a time without modifying anything else. Test using Prime95 Small FFT, that way you can determine if the issue is CPU or RAM related. If you get BSOD using Small FFT, keep increasing your CPU Voltage by a couple notches till you get stable. Once stable with Small FFT for about 1 hour, perform a 12 to 24 hour test using Blend. Once you're stable after 12 to 24 hours, start tweaking your RAM.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


guys i need some settings for a 4.2Ghz setting on the MSI-X58 Pro e board..i set multi to 21 but when it loads up it drops to 20..is this a bug or is there a workaround this one??

Multi 21
Bclock 200
Mems 1600
Vcore 1.32v(bios) 1.3v(cpu-z)
VTT 1.35
IOH and ICH on auto



Please make sure you have the following disabled:

C1E in Advanced BIOS Features > CPU
CPU Phase Control in Green Power
Intel IEST in Cell Menu
Intel C-STATE in Cell Menu
Spread Spectrum in Cell Menu (at the very bottom)

Disabling IEST should automatically hide (and disable) the option for Turbo Boost and should reveal the CPU Multiplier.


----------



## -Sweeper_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kuya1284* 
Disable the following:

Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode
Intel(r) HT Technology

If you continue to get BSOD, up your CPU Voltage 1 to 2 notches at a time without modifying anything else. Test using Prime95 Small FFT, that way you can determine if the issue is CPU or RAM related. If you get BSOD using Small FFT, keep increasing your CPU Voltage by a couple notches till you get stable. Once stable with Small FFT for about 1 hour, perform a 12 to 24 hour test using Blend. Once you're stable after 12 to 24 hours, start tweaking your RAM.

Im prime stable (1 hour) with HT off, but iI want to keep it on...

shoud I raise the vcore or QPI voltage? how much?


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Sweeper_*


Im prime stable (1 hour) with HT off, but iI want to keep it on...

shoud I raise the vcore or QPI voltage? how much?


Assuming you already have your QPI maxed out, keep increasing your VCore 1 to 2 notches, while not exceeding 1.4v. The OP of this thread states that the safe QPI voltage is 1.35v. However, my board, when set to Auto, sets the QPI to 1.37v, which is what I'm currently using. I would recommend setting your QPI to max first (which I believe is board specific), then slowly increase the VCore till you're stable. If you reach 1.4v and are still unstable, you'll probably want to try increasing the PLL to 1.880. If you're still unstable at that point, try inceasing your IOH (NB) to 1.2... increase slowly to no more than 1.3v, as this NB can get awfully hot pretty quick.

Good luck.


----------



## -Sweeper_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kuya1284*


Assuming you already have your QPI maxed out, keep increasing your VCore 1 to 2 notches, while not exceeding 1.4v. The OP of this thread states that the safe QPI voltage is 1.35v. However, my board, when set to Auto, sets the QPI to 1.37v, which is what I'm currently using. I would recommend setting your QPI to max first (which I believe is board specific), then slowly increase the VCore till you're stable. If you reach 1.4v and are still unstable, you'll probably want to try increasing the PLL to 1.880. If you're still unstable at that point, try inceasing your IOH (NB) to 1.2... increase slowly to no more than 1.3v, as this NB can get awfully hot pretty quick.

Good luck.


I just raised the vcore to 1.2375v (1.25v QPI) and it seems stable (with EIST off)

im still getting BSOD error 0x00000024 with EIST on+turbo

what shoud I do? ):


----------



## ThumperSD

^ keep raising your vcore until it gets stable like the above user stated

BSOD is not stable even if it seems stable


----------



## -Sweeper_

tried this....

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21x]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
TurboMode Tech......................................[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[181]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.23750]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[Auto]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[Auto]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

BSOD 0x0000003b after 1 hour of prime95 (blend)
maybe time to raise the vcore again
I heard some newer D0s require more voltage to run at high clocks, is that true?


----------



## -Sweeper_

BSOD 0x000000D1 after 1 hour (prime 95) with vcore at 1.24375 (21x181)

gonna try 1.25v now


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Sweeper_*


tried this....

BSOD 0x0000003b after 1 hour of prime95 (blend)
maybe time to raise the vcore again
I heard some newer D0s require more voltage to run at high clocks, is that true?


As I previously mentioned, the max VCore is about 1.4v. My setup didn't get stable at 4.2 until 1.290v to my VCore. As stated in the OP, some newer D0s do require voltages greater than 1.3v. Please make sure you read the OP carefully as it does provide a lot of useful information that addresses many of your concerns.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Sweeper_*


BSOD 0x000000D1 after 1 hour (prime 95) with vcore at 1.24375 (21x181)

gonna try 1.25v now










You may want to try testing with IBT (Intel Burn Test) on Max, with 4 threads (assuming you have HT off), and 5 passes. You'll be able to stress faster initially. Once you get past 5 passes, then retest with P95 using Blend. This may help you determine your stability point faster. Remember, just because you get past IBT doesn't necessarily mean you'll be stable with P95, which is why I recommend testing with P95 for 12+ hours.


----------



## -Sweeper_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kuya1284*


As I previously mentioned, the max VCore is about 1.4v. My setup didn't get stable at 4.2 until 1.290v to my VCore. As stated in the OP, some newer D0s do require voltages greater than 1.3v. Please make sure you read the OP carefully as it does provide a lot of useful information that addresses many of your concerns.


just ran prime95 for 90 minutes with these settings

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21x]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
TurboMode Tech......................................[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[181]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1451MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.25000]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[Auto]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.25000]
IOH Voltage............................[Auto]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

no BSODs... is it ok?
Ill be testing more hours once I can....


----------



## gobbo353

Sweeper simple answer.. save you lots of trouble.. Esp at only 4Ghz or so target.. easy move....

Up your CPU Voltage to 1.26 .. If stable lower it.. Well in safe range so no point in raising notch by notch.. just take note of where you are in case you want to try via another setting (forget prime etc at this point - a total waste of time unless you fluke the right setting of the bat) .. If stable.. lower notch by notch or 2.. much quicker.. Also note you could even try 1.30 VC without any concern whatsoever or 1.35 for that matter, but hold off going that far at 4G at most 1.3 for a mediocre CPU so.... remember your after stable without insane temps.. thats the no1 rule in my book not OCing near yoru systems ceiling.. then you lower V,F,P and Prime etc

Oh yeah feel free to push CPU PLL to 1.84-88 as it 'may' save you CPU volts.. i'd prolly up to 1.84 while trying to get 4G stable and then tweak up later with VC lowered to see if good to go.. but for now.. 1.84 is my advice .

When you get to 4.2 STABLE or above, then you have to watch everything like a hawke and by then you'll understand why.. Until then just know your Temp,Vol and PLL limits and you'll be completely fine..

I degress, So moving on.. chances are your QPI/DRAM Core Voltage is lower than required also but i don't have your ram or time to look up your board/cpu/mem combo for proven setting.. trade off.. up Voltage to 1.26, if not stable, up QPI to 1.3 or even 1.35 (safe as houses).. if stable lower notch by notch.. once BSOD etc up by 1.. Then lower VCore from 1.26 until unstable.. then up by 1.. Then full Prime testing.. Not before otherwise you just chewing the hours away mate.

Someones elses comment regarding QPI/DRAM is correct also.. i.e my ram runs at 2064 or the like.. my qpi is 1.59.. trust me it's normal while using fast 2000 ram and hence the cpu CAN take it - but board does come into play somewhat.. still 1.40 i would consider safe for anyone that isn't already at an OC wall..

Also a tip.. do this with HT on.. Nuts not too as at 4G it's a breeze with most, even average specs.. Unless you got a dud CPU and i doubt that..

At 4.2 i can have all power saving features on and HT.. Lowish voltes, just a matter of balance.. You can do it the slow methodical way (and still not see results, before your next birthday).. Or take the short and safe route.. Remember as long as your temps are fine and voltages are within spec you have NOTHING to worry about.. Even above spec to be honest but i won't encourage you until you learn some tricks of the trade. There are other rules to follow but again as your not pushing ANY setting NEAR max.. you don't need to concern yourself at this point..

Good luck.. Hit me up if you get stuck.. we'll get you there in a jiffy








Cheers
Mick

p.s And before someone who 'thinks' they want to dispute anything i've said.. yes i have experience and am happy to address any concerns.. I currently have 4.4 or Air, well H50.. Ram 1760 8-8-8-20 and temps don't exceed 81c with Intel Burn Test, Prime, OCCT etc etc.. *Oh yeah on that note.. Snub or snicker to those who believe you MUST have IBT or Prime etc for 12 hours to establish stability.. Sure at the end the LAST STEP may be a 12 hour Prime Run agreed, 'perhaps'.. but not before you can't fault your system with everything else.. I.E encoding a movie (Multithread), playing an intensive game while encoding, Vantage CPU tests etc.. You will save TIME and if this passes 99% chance you ARE stable.. i.e if you want 99.995 rather than 99 then go for it, who am i to say otherwise. ....

I believe this is nonesence to prime test as an initial or regular step .. Perhaps 3-5 hours max - unless you are performing specialist functions 24/7.. 99.9% of you aren't.. DO the math ppl.. It's like well 'most' performance cars.. You DON"T redline them for 12 hours to establish stability.. Hell even fighter jets aren't tested this rigorously- check it out.. Rockets/shuttles perhaps but again only within a margin of their performance requirements.. You Redline them for an extended period, perhaps 2-3 times operational requirement.. CPU's fall into this category. p.s i guarentee if you stress any other piece of hardware such as mobile phone,Ipad, package laptop etc you WILL kill it or shorten it's life by stressing 24/7.. Go figure..

Sure we have performance parts, but same rules apply!! Opening myself up for debate but i enjoy discussing such things - - And those worthy of debate would be either the 1/2% to which i won't disagree as they DO have a requirement which i appreciate - and the rest are sheep.. Baaaa..


----------



## -Sweeper_

thanks for the tips gobbo


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kuya1284*


Please make sure you have the following disabled:

C1E in Advanced BIOS Features > CPU
CPU Phase Control in Green Power
Intel IEST in Cell Menu
Intel C-STATE in Cell Menu
Spread Spectrum in Cell Menu (at the very bottom)

Disabling IEST should automatically hide (and disable) the option for Turbo Boost and should reveal the CPU Multiplier.


was able to done this and booted up 4.2ghz when i was stressing i noticed my multi on CPU-z and realtemp still goes down to 20..


----------



## ThaJoker

Check this.....
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...triple_channel .

Thats my ram, does that mean i have to set my dram voltage to 1.65????? if so 1.65 is in the pink... well 1.66 is my only option(apparently thats my bios' 1.65 equiv)

Hellllllllllllllllp


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaJoker* 
Check this.....
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...triple_channel .

Thats my ram, does that mean i have to set my dram voltage to 1.65????? if so 1.65 is in the pink... well 1.66 is my only option(apparently thats my bios' 1.65 equiv)

Hellllllllllllllllp

Yes, put it there or your ram will be unstable unless you under clock it.
Please correct me if I am wrong but from what Ive seen 1.65/1.66 will be safe.


----------



## Hasie

I am at 4Ghz now Finally stable.
I am using 1.31v vdroop accounted for.
But i don't know if i will get away with less as my 930 is only 2 weeks old.

My setup is like this:
BCLK: 191mhz
Multi: x21
Vcore: 1.312v
DRAM Bus: 1.50v
QPI/DRAM core voltage: 1.3v
CPU PLL: 1.82v
ICH PCIE: 1.5v
IOH PCIE: 1.50v
ICH: 1.2v
IOH: 1.20v
C1E: Disabled
All things spread spectrum is turned off.

So If you have any suggestions I would imprecate them.
I would like to get it as cool as possible ( volts as low as possible) But I seem to have a hungry chip but the venomous X takes the punch very well so I am happy









PS. Only one fan on the venom X.
Will add the second CM sickleflow and upload a screenie later.


----------



## chadamir

@Hasie, Try to get away with less, just experiment, you're not going to blow anything up. Are you really only running 2 gigs of ram?

@thejoker You can run your ram into 1.75 if you wanted as long as you're within .5 of your qpi/uncore voltage

Also why do people keep saying "I ram prime for x minutes is it stable?" I already said in the main thread 16-24 hours. Just have patience people. It sucks to not be able to use the computer for a day but if you set it up before bed and leave it on through work/school you should be able to make 16 hours without noticing it.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
but if you set it up before bed and leave it on through work/school you should be able to make 16 hours without noticing it.

That's exactly what I did. I work about 12 hours a day, so I set my Prime to start running before I go to bed... and by the time I get back, I'm just a few hours away from it being done.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hasie* 
PS. Only one fan on the venom X.

After switching from my stock fan to two GTs on my VX, my load temps dropped by about 6 degrees.


----------



## gobbo353

Chadamir I agree with everything you have said,

however 12 hours Prime a day isn't required UNTIL you find stability with other useful tools like Intel burn Test, OCCT for a few hours..

Damned if i want to go to work and come home only to find my PC flunked after two hours, five days straight.. not when i could perform similar tests with 98% reliability withing a five hour period.

Either way though sure it takes days to get things right !

Looking at your rig/OC.. perhaps at 4Ghz there's low risk or it's a sensible approach for most - but as mentioned previously once you hit 4.2 or so you dont' need Prime for 99% stabilty test.. only once all other quick and intense exercises have been exhasted as 18 out of 20 imes your tests will fail witha simple IBT run or 30 minute OCCT.. - other factors come into play also such as mem OC etc as different methods will highlight issues quicker if you have OC'd yoru ram.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
however 12 hours Prime a day isn't required UNTIL you find stability with other useful tools like Intel burn Test, OCCT for a few hours..

I concur, which is what I know you mentioned in your previous post. Likewise, I previously recommended this as well here, http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post9908865, and is how I got to where I'm currently at. I basically found where I was most stable at first using IBT at 3.8 w/ HT, 4.0 w/out HT, 4.0 w/ HT, and 4.2. Once I found my system stable at those freqs using IBT, then I would switch over to running P95, which I would let run overnight.

I'm actually still trying to fine tune all my setups so that they all are at the most optimal and efficient volts. I've been doing this since I started a few weeks ago as I'm not content with any quick & dirty method.


----------



## extibo

First of all, great guide chadamir.

I tried to OC my processor, but... it's not really working as I planned. Last few days I was trying all sorts of different combinations (different multipliers, messing with IOH, VTT voltages...), and the only energy efficient result is: 3.6GHz (HT on, 21x173) @ 1.232v (1.243v in BIOS). When I try to go past 3.6GHz, I need to increase my voltage in BIOS up to 1.3v to get stable for 1h of p95.

Any suggestions? I'm disappointed a bit.


----------



## arnie

Hello.

Thanks for this wonderful guide, It's been of great help and I'm starting slowly to learn the game of overclocking.

I was able to overclock my i7 930 to 4ghz on a rampage 3 with some hassle, learning, trying and failing. I'm using Scythe Mugen 2 as cooler. Anyway, so now I'm trying to go for 4,2 and now I meet some problems I don't know how to overcome. I run prime for 10-30 minutes and then a bsod with various error messages(01e, 09c, 07e and 03b) and during POST I read CPU temperature errors, hit F1 to continue. I'm monitoring the temperatures, and they're around 80 degrees celcius according to CoreTemp and RealTemp during the run, but then BSOD and restart with the said CPU temperature error. Now I'm worried that the temperature reading is either wrong and I may be running the CPU at too high temps. Could the readings be wrong?

If it's not the temperature causing this error during POST, what are the other possible cultprits?

Thanks in advance!

edit: While in the Bios I notice that there are no temperature readings at all on the CPU; it displays 0 celcius. That's odd, it used to display one. I will flash the bios with the latest firmware to see if that solves it.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arnie* 
Hello.

Thanks for this wonderful guide, It's been of great help and I'm starting slowly to learn the game of overclocking.

I was able to overclock my i7 930 to 4ghz on a rampage 3 with some hassle, learning, trying and failing. I'm using Scythe Mugen 2 as cooler. Anyway, so now I'm trying to go for 4,2 and now I meet some problems I don't know how to overcome. I run prime for 10-30 minutes and then a bsod with various error messages(01e, 09c, 07e and 03b) and during POST I read CPU temperature errors, hit F1 to continue. I'm monitoring the temperatures, and they're around 80 degrees celcius according to CoreTemp and RealTemp during the run, but then BSOD and restart with the said CPU temperature error. Now I'm worried that the temperature reading is either wrong and I may be running the CPU at too high temps. Could the readings be wrong?

If it's not the temperature causing this error during POST, what are the other possible cultprits?

Thanks in advance!

edit: While in the Bios I notice that there are no temperature readings at all on the CPU; it displays 0 celcius. That's odd, it used to display one. I will flash the bios with the latest firmware to see if that solves it.

Are you hitting 80 with HT on or off? If on, turn HT off... I don't think you can get stable at 4.2 with HT on with that cooler.


----------



## arnie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kuya1284* 
Are you hitting 80 with HT on or off? If on, turn HT off... I don't think you can get stable at 4.2 with HT on with that cooler.

Perhaps you're right about the cooler, but I still want to try it out; my ambient temps are pretty cool here in this part of Europe







.

I'm hitting 80 degrees with HT on, but I don't won't to turn it off since I'm going to use this machine for encoding. I'll tell you what I've changed in the process:

BCLK: 200x21
CPU voltage: 1.275
QPI/DRAM voltage: 1,3
Dram volt: 1,643
CPU PLL: 1,71
IOH: 1,25
With these settings I ran into a BSOD 03b, which I think indicates an error in QPI/Dram voltage or possibly CPU voltage. This time I didn't get a CPU temp error upon POST, tho. I'll try upping a notch or two to see if I'm more in luck during the next run. Are the numbers way off or something that can be worked on?

Also I notice that when I move windows around, they leave a tail behind which makes me wonder if the RAM could play a role... This is just speculations based on my very limited knowledge so input is greatly apreciated.

edit: After some testing I believe you may be right about the cooler; it seems it can't handle the temperatures required to get a stable 4,2 Ghz. Either it is that or I am doing something wrong... I have a stable 4 Ghz with Cpu volt and QPI/Dram at 1.25. I can't get 4,2 GHz stable using cpu volt 1,28 and qpi/dram 1,3 which puts the temps at high 80s making it nearly impossible to increase anymore. I guess I'll just have to settle with 4 until I get a new casing that'll improve airflow.


----------



## arnie

..


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arnie* 
Perhaps you're right about the cooler, but I still want to try it out; my ambient temps are pretty cool here in this part of Europe







.

I'm hitting 80 degrees with HT on, but I don't won't to turn it off since I'm going to use this machine for encoding. I'll tell you what I've changed in the process:

BCLK: 200x21
CPU voltage: 1.275
QPI/DRAM voltage: 1,3
Dram volt: 1,643
CPU PLL: 1,71
IOH: 1,25
With these settings I ran into a BSOD 03b, which I think indicates an error in QPI/Dram voltage or possibly CPU voltage. This time I didn't get a CPU temp error upon POST, tho. I'll try upping a notch or two to see if I'm more in luck during the next run. Are the numbers way off or something that can be worked on?

Also I notice that when I move windows around, they leave a tail behind which makes me wonder if the RAM could play a role... This is just speculations based on my very limited knowledge so input is greatly apreciated.

edit: After some testing I believe you may be right about the cooler; it seems it can't handle the temperatures required to get a stable 4,2 Ghz. Either it is that or I am doing something wrong... I have a stable 4 Ghz with Cpu volt and QPI/Dram at 1.25. I can't get 4,2 GHz stable using cpu volt 1,28 and qpi/dram 1,3 which puts the temps at high 80s making it nearly impossible to increase anymore. I guess I'll just have to settle with 4 until I get a new casing that'll improve airflow.


I'm getting BSOD's running 4.2 with HT. That's not to say it's impossible for everyone's setups; however, you'll need to crank up the volts to make it stable, but that'll get way too hot. I'm running a Venomous X-RT with two GTs in a push and pull setup, but that's not helping. I personally don't think it's possible to run the 920/930 at 4.2 with HT on air for most people. If you're adamant about running 4.2 with HT, then consider a WC setup. Otherwise, turn it back down to 4.0 to run with HT stable.


----------



## kuya1284

I just wanted to add that the case won't help much. Yes, it's nice to be able to move air efficiently through the case, but with the many tests that I've ran, there was practically no significant improvements to the CPU temps by have a better case with better fans. Yes, other components did have a greater impact, such as my IOH, but if you truly want to keep the CPU temps down, IMHO it boils down to have a REALLY good cooler setup (ideally water cooled) and good (and properly applied) thermal grease.


----------



## xynder777

Should VDIMM still be set to 1.64/1.65 if your chips are rated 1.5 (i.e., G.Skill PI series)


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xynder777*


Should VDIMM still be set to 1.64/1.65 if your chips are rated 1.5 (i.e., G.Skill PI series)


I personally wouldn't feel comfortable going over 1.0v of the RAMs voltage rating. My Ripjaws are rated at 1.6 but I've taken them as high as 1.70v. Maybe someone with more experience can explain if the system would simply just shut down, or if the sticks would fry. LoL.


----------



## xynder777

Are win32k.sys BSOD errors (kmode exceptions) attributable to unstable o/c?


----------



## Willanhanyard

Bump to share the love







.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kuya1284* 
I'm getting BSOD's running 4.2 with HT. That's not to say it's impossible for everyone's setups; however, you'll need to crank up the volts to make it stable, but that'll get way too hot. I'm running a Venomous X-RT with two GTs in a push and pull setup, but that's not helping. I personally don't think it's possible to run the 920/930 at 4.2 with HT on air for most people. If you're adamant about running 4.2 with HT, then consider a WC setup. Otherwise, turn it back down to 4.0 to run with HT stable.

Guys if your not keen on a full WC setup i'd strongly suggest a Corsair H-50 (Self contained water cooling at good price).. sure i have an Antec 1200 but the cooler is outstanding. My settings to reach 4.45 make yours look like playschool.. i.e benching of course.. V1.46, IOH 1.38, QPI/PLL 1.44 (from memory) but about right.. Lost my settings so now need to tweak down.. but sitll not hitting more than 83 extended ITB load..

p.s it's funny how we push for more.. at 4.4 Voltage is 1.39v vdroop accounted @ 4.45 is 1.46 (not tweaked)..
Not to worry temps are good.. 39c idle.. 41-2 cores.. and 83 load.. Ambiant 28c.. Still i want 4.5 under 80 load... I WILL get there dammit.. Hmm alrought a 980x looks damn inticing.. ..


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kuya1284* 
I just wanted to add that the case won't help much. Yes, it's nice to be able to move air efficiently through the case, but with the many tests that I've ran, there was practically no significant improvements to the CPU temps by have a better case with better fans. Yes, other components did have a greater impact, such as my IOH, but if you truly want to keep the CPU temps down, IMHO it boils down to have a REALLY good cooler setup (ideally water cooled) and good (and properly applied) thermal grease.

True true Kuya although with the right case and good fans you will see a 4-10c drop in temps .. more so NB but CPU at least 4-5c as the heat doesn't build up ambients.. I'd suggest an Antec 1200 if not after a pokey case.. i have a CM900 think it is and cpu temps dropped around 5c or more with a TRUE going to antec (with CM4 90cfm fans) ... prior to getting a H-50 that is .. Now around 10c improvement under load with high volts


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kuya1284* 
I personally wouldn't feel comfortable going over 1.0v of the RAMs voltage rating. My Ripjaws are rated at 1.6 but I've taken them as high as 1.70v. Maybe someone with more experience can explain if the system would simply just shut down, or if the sticks would fry. LoL.

Just keep em cool and you'll be fine... keep in mind diminishing returns at a point so best bet is to bench them a few times with increased voltage/bandwidth until you near that wall...

p.s. remember extreme cooling solutions,, they would up the ram to 1.8 or more so... again just keep em cool...


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
True true Kuya although with the right case and good fans you will see a 4-10c drop in temps .. more so NB but CPU at least 4-5c as the heat doesn't build up ambients.. I'd suggest an Antec 1200 if not after a pokey case.. i have a CM900 think it is and cpu temps dropped around 5c or more with a TRUE going to antec (with CM4 90cfm fans) ... prior to getting a H-50 that is .. Now around 10c improvement under load with high volts

I should have mentioned that it's all relative. When I wrote that, for some reason I had my previous case in the back of my mind, which was the Thermaltake Shark. I ran various tests and when comparing the results, the temps from my Evo were no better than my Shark. Now, if I had compared both these two cases to something with little airflow (i.e. no intake fans and just a single or two exhaust fans (i.e. rear fan + fan from PSU), then I would imagine a dramatic difference in temps.

I do agree with you and people should see a dramatic difference in temps (dramatic being relative of course... and a 5 to 10 degree drop is dramatic in my books) when coming from a basic computer case with little to no airflow. So I do retract my previous statement for those people with basic computer cases. =)


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
Just keep em cool and you'll be fine... keep in mind diminishing returns at a point so best bet is to bench them a few times with increased voltage/bandwidth until you near that wall...

p.s. remember extreme cooling solutions,, they would up the ram to 1.8 or more so... again just keep em cool...

I was reading that for my Mobo, people at Hard OCP weren't able to get stable at 4.2 until they set their VDimm to at least 1.7v. I'm nervous about doing this; but what should I expect if I go higher than what my RAM can handle? Will my computer simply not power on? I'm to chicken s*** right now to try (also I have to wait for my next paycheck so I can by some new RAM in case I do cause damage). LoL!


----------



## gobbo353

Hey hey..
Well yeah i wouldn't push it too much.. mine for instance are rated 1.6 at 2000.. and i've pushed to 1.72 2160 or the like.. i've very comfy going 1.68 with direct cooling for 24/7.. And sure i really really wanted 2200 but wasn't going to up the voltage anymore so that was my limit.. Plus i was just a smidgin this side of the wall with them so not really worth the overkill.. kill being the operative word









so it's all down to personal preference.. i would kick myself if they blew lol.. esp since there only a month old yeah.. otherwise if i thought well i'm in the market for better ones and could afford, well a different story.. i understand completely Kuya and i'm not about to say oh yeah you'll be right period.. it's all down to how comfortable you are.. with my cpu/board voltages i'm pretty sure most would be uncomfy but well i bought good parts to push them so thats my underlying motivation.. others well they might just want a stock bang up system yeah..

I wouldn't push the ram more then .1 over rating unless you have direct cooling and again can afford to replace them while they get RMA'd..

That said you can always loosen timings or lower multi.. in the end we all have to resort to that or just be happy with what we got!

p.s. geez i do rave on when it's late at night lol.. guess i just want others to get the full picture ya know..


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
Hey hey..
Well yeah i wouldn't push it too much.. mine for instance are rated 1.6 at 2000.. and i've pushed to 1.72 2160 or the like.. i've very comfy going 1.68 with direct cooling for 24/7.. And sure i really really wanted 2200 but wasn't going to up the voltage anymore so that was my limit.. Plus i was just a smidgin this side of the wall with them so not really worth the overkill.. kill being the operative word









so it's all down to personal preference.. i would kick myself if they blew lol.. esp since there only a month old yeah.. otherwise if i thought well i'm in the market for better ones and could afford, well a different story.. i understand completely Kuya and i'm not about to say oh yeah you'll be right period.. it's all down to how comfortable you are.. with my cpu/board voltages i'm pretty sure most would be uncomfy but well i bought good parts to push them so thats my underlying motivation.. others well they might just want a stock bang up system yeah..

I wouldn't push the ram more then .1 over rating unless you have direct cooling and again can afford to replace them while they get RMA'd..

That said you can always loosen timings or lower multi.. in the end we all have to resort to that or just be happy with what we got!

p.s. geez i do rave on when it's late at night lol.. guess i just want others to get the full picture ya know..

Thanks gobbo. Yeah, I already tried loosening the timings and that didn't appear to help much in my case. I get more stability with higher CPU speeds when I up the VDimm volts, VID, and QPI... I can also get it stable with lower volts for the aforementioned if I lower my RAM multipliers (i.e. 3 or 2). It sucks because I want to run them as close to 1600 as possible with lower volts. =/ Thanks again.


----------



## Hasie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
@Hasie, Try to get away with less, just experiment, you're not going to blow anything up. Are you really only running 2 gigs of ram?

HAHAHA
YES I am working on an allowance here dude







.
Will be getting another gig around the 25th.
I know its not ideal to buy them one at a time but who gives a damn its not like its gaming ram and its the best I can do for the time being.

I followed your advice








I started reading around and found some stuff on how ram effects your overclock so I clocked my 1.5v chips to 1.6v and now Ive been running at 1.272v (old vcore 1.32v) for the past 3 hours on prime 95 small fft.
I know I failed at 1.25 So my lowest stable volt should be somewhere in between that.
The weird thing is that the higher dram volt actually made my chip run warmer. Its got the same load temp but the idle temp is between 35 and 40 instead of 32.
I know thats still more than fine but its winter.
20c room temp on a bad day in summer it gets 40+ in my room.
(South Africa-Cape Town)
I should move to Alaska!

Luckily the fans on my venomous X are running at 30% so in the summer I will crank them up all the way and if necessary I will disable HT.


----------



## xynder777

What should I set my DRAM voltage to? I have this RAM:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231335

The Overclocking guide says 1.64 or 1.66, but this ram is 1.5V?


----------



## xynder777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xynder777*


What should I set my DRAM voltage to? I have this RAM:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231335

The Overclocking guide says 1.64 or 1.66, but this ram is 1.5V?



Also: when priming (100% load), my temps are low 70's. When I try to run Linx AND prime at the same time, however, my temps increase even further. Is running Prime at 100% load alone enough to establish load temps?


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xynder777* 
Also: when priming (100% load), my temps are low 70's. When I try to run Linx AND prime at the same time, however, my temps increase even further. Is running Prime at 100% load alone enough to establish load temps?

I would suggest so, others not.. depends on what your purposes are.. if folding heavily then perhaps take the two, otherwise if just encoding or gaming etc etc then prime is fine.. actual probably IBT by itself as you'll ge tmore heat than prime in general... Both both.. well just need to ask yourself how extreme do you wanna be..


----------



## DarkMeld

These voltages and still getting 124 error! I've stepped the QPI from 1.2 to where it is now

BCLK: 200mhz
Multi: x19
Vcore: 1.275v
DRAM Bus: 1.70v
QPI/DRAM core voltage: 1.375v
CPU PLL: 1.80v
ICH: 1.1v
IOH: 1.1v
LLC: Disabled

What should I change? I'm running 6x2gb at 1603mhz which definitely has something to do with it


----------



## Satchmo0016

Uhhm. Try 181 x 21, lower vdimm to 1.65? You'll lose a few MHz on the ram, so lower the CAS to 7 manually.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016* 
Uhhm. Try 181 x 21, lower vdimm to 1.65? You'll lose a few MHz on the ram, so lower the CAS to 7 manually.

I agree, try what Satchmo suggested as lowering the Base Clock will also lower your RAM and Uncore freq's and should help with making your system more stable. Once it is, then you can try speeding up your RAM slowly till your find a comfortable and stable configuration.


----------



## DarkMeld

gonna try that out now. the biggest / smallest problem is that the system crashes at random times, not during any benching, ie. when i watch a flash video or exit out of a game


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkMeld* 
gonna try that out now. the biggest / smallest problem is that the system crashes at random times, not during any benching, ie. when i watch a flash video or exit out of a game

That could be anything. The question now is whether or not that happens while your system is NOT overclocked. If it happens while not overclocked, you may want to try running memtest if you haven't already. If you can get at least 2 passes without any errors with all sticks, then you should be fine. If you get errors before 2 passes, try testing each stick individually. Now if you're having absolutely no problems with the RAM, then my only other suggestion that I can think of would be to purchase a PSU tester and test your PSU. If you've tried all these already, my apologies in advance.


----------



## chadamir

Guys for the millionth time you can run your ram at 1.7. You have droop on your ram as well. You just have to be within .5 of the qpi/uncore. It's also not going to increase your systems power usage by more than a few watts.

Also, darkmeld, if your system is crashing in those situations it sounds like your video card may be the culprit, but you should just, as kuya said, try setting everything to stock then slowly reenable various overclocks to see what the culprit is. Sometimes games/flash just crash cause they are unstable. If you passed 16+ hours of prime it's probably not your cpu.


----------



## DarkMeld

thanks for the tips. I was thinking the PSU as well because I was running on much lower voltages stable before i installed a 470gtx.

I also noticed my cas changing itself from the 8 i set to 9 or even 10 so I did the irrational thing, lol, and tightened my timings from 8-8-8-24 2T to 7-8-7-20 1T. i just ran 2 passes in memtest and no errors.

For now everything seems a-ok. I'm not a big fan of burning electricity on a long prime run but I may have to eventually if it keeps crashing.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkMeld*


thanks for the tips. I was thinking the PSU as well because I was running on much lower voltages stable before i installed a 470gtx.

I also noticed my cas changing itself from the 8 i set to 9 or even 10 so I did the irrational thing, lol, and tightened my timings from 8-8-8-24 2T to 7-8-7-20 1T. i just ran 2 passes in memtest and no errors.

For now everything seems a-ok. I'm not a big fan of burning electricity on a long prime run but I may have to eventually if it keeps crashing.


If you're just running a single 470, your 600w PSU should suffice. Either way, I would definitely pick up a PSU tester (only about $15).

If you ever make small changes, I would recommend running 5 passes of IBT on Maximum. If you have HT enabled, run with 8 threads; otherwise, set it to 4. I think there's a bug with the software such that if you leave the threads set to auto, it will crash. If you pass 5 passes, then go for the long 16+ Hour P95 test. Testing with IBT first should help perform a quick stability test so that you're not wasting time with P95 initially.


----------



## xynder777

Prime 95 stable but getting errors on Linx after 5 or so passes. Also random Error 124 BSOD's.

I7 930 w/D0 Stepping @3.8Ghz
Vcore 1.225
PLL 1.84
QPI 1.26875
DRAM BUS Voltage Auto (CPU-Z reports it's at 1.5. RAM is rated at 1.5 by mfr.)

Any advice?


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkMeld*


These voltages and still getting 124 error! I've stepped the QPI from 1.2 to where it is now

BCLK: 200mhz
Multi: x19
Vcore: 1.275v
DRAM Bus: 1.70v
QPI/DRAM core voltage: 1.375v
CPU PLL: 1.80v
ICH: 1.1v
IOH: 1.1v
LLC: Disabled

What should I change? I'm running 6x2gb at 1603mhz which definitely has something to do with it


Probably Vcore or QPI/DRAM .. Raise Vcore up to 1.28-1.3 as well as ICH and IOH to 1.24.. Search for rated QPI/DRAM requirement at RAM at stock on UD7 and perhaps raise two or three notches.. Otherwise just set to 1.45. Note if 12g or 2000 ram your may require up to 1.59. Anyway find stability and then lower. Also set ram to stock.. i.e voltage and timings and then up the ram two notches.. XMP is fine as your not doing anything special..

I'm confident you'll get a decent result. Given your RAM / CPU 
aren't duds, but to be honest your settings are more than a tad on the conservative side.. They 'may' work at such low voltages, but less likely than not.

You can stress test with IBH or Prime for only an hour or so. Then either wait for a crash until your satisfied or lower your voltages straight away, stress again etc until you find optimal stability. Now put her to use use and wait it out..

As a bonus you can lower your CPU PLL to 1.7 .

AND FOR THE LAST TIME







Don't work up in small increments to find a midrange OC.. As this is a misconception. Only when your pushing your temp and bandwidth - do you tiptoe. Raise voltages a moderate level and then work backward.. I will explain.

You want to find your absolute best performance.. The bottom line is you'll need to try different approaches which means starting over a few times.. Know that you will get a good feel for your rig and can only then truely hone your system to its optimial settings through a methodical approach.

Remember to be moderate and know the basic principles such as safe temps, volts. Reference at least a half dozen examples and it helps if they include various approaches.. And ask yourself questions, like If you raise ICH quite a bit (1.42-1.5) then i've found one could lower Vcore considerably thus reducing core temps.. However observing my system temps include NB would be raised.. having a a large and well ventilated case 'may' be one of many solutions..

Use your senses as well as science and in time your rewards will be just.

Most importantly.. Ask questions and consider everyones opinions but make up your OWN mind.


----------



## arnie

I've been trying to experiment with load line calibration. I've learned that when I disable it, I need higher voltages for it to run stable. At the same time, the temperatures seem to drop some degrees, despite having raised the voltages. Is it known what's more beneficial when ocing? LLC off or on? ATM I don't have time to experiment myself, so would be helpful to get this knowledge from someone who knows.

edit: Ah, I read the article and found the answer. I'll have to try some tweaking with it disabled.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arnie*


I've been trying to experiment with load line calibration. I've learned that when I disable it, I need higher voltages for it to run stable. At the same time, the temperatures seem to drop some degrees, despite having raised the voltages. Is it known what's more beneficial when ocing? LLC off or on? ATM I don't have time to experiment myself, so would be helpful to get this knowledge from someone who knows.

edit: Ah, I read the article and found the answer. I'll have to try some tweaking with it disabled.


I usually just set it at LLC 1 as it may translate to more efficient and stable overall vcore..

Otherwise at normal, you usually need a litte more to cater for vdroop. Further under load voltage usually sits near orginal bios..

Conversly i've heard that 2 is only really good for benchmarks otherwise your underlying voltages can be a tad high.. under load you may also experience voltage spikes higher than your original bios setting, which 'may' not be good for components. depends though how close the the limit your system already is .. I used LLC2 for a while while checking stability at 4.45 and 4.5 before tweaking and then ultimately lowering to LL1 for 24/7 @4.45. i wasn' successful at stable 4.5 but am still trying.. however be it idle or under load the voltage was constant and near orig bios setting


----------



## Tri_age

Hi guys,i'm new in this overclocking thingy but i hope someone able to help me.Cos i accidently adjusted the PCIE frequency then, i used CPU-Z to monitor i7 930 found L3 cache show not active.Is there anyway to rectify it? i will very appricate someone can help million thanks.


----------



## arnie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


I usually just set it at LLC 1 as it may translate to more efficient and stable overall vcore..

Otherwise at normal, you usually need a litte more to cater for vdroop. Further under load voltage usually sits near orginal bios..

Conversly i've heard that 2 is only really good for benchmarks otherwise your underlying voltages can be a tad high.. under load you may also experience voltage spikes higher than your original bios setting, which 'may' not be good for components. depends though how close the the limit your system already is .. I used LLC2 for a while while checking stability at 4.45 and 4.5 before tweaking and then ultimately lowering to LL1 for 24/7 @4.45. i wasn' successful at stable 4.5 but am still trying.. however be it idle or under load the voltage was constant and near orig bios setting


Hi and thanks for replying.

I've got these options in my bios for LLC(if I recall correctly): Auto, 0%, 50% and 100%. You mentioned 1 and 2 which I translate to 50% and 100%, or?


----------



## ThaJoker

ok so i had a good go and this is what i came up with.

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/SIZE]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Advanced CPU Features [Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................isabled
Virtualization Technology..................isabled

Uncore & QPI Features [Enter]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:x36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):7.2 GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3200 Mhz
Isochronous Support........................:Enabled

Advanced Clock Control [Enter]

~~~Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:200
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:100

~~~Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps

Advanced Dram Features [Enter]

Performance Enhance........................:standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1600 Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:Auto
Channel Interleaving.......................:Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................:Auto

~~~CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.......................:level 1
CPU Vcore..................................:1.35
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335
CPU PLL....................................:1.88

~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.......................................:1.58
QPI PLL....................................:auto
IOH Core...................................:1.20
ICH I/O....................................:1.50
ICH Core...................................:1.20

~~~Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.66

please check the graphs and tell me what you think.???

cheers.
j


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


ok so i had a good go and this is what i came up with.
j


Hey..

Firstly temps look ok.... Vcore took a huge drop at 11min, even without cpu load it shouldnt' drop that far for any time - which is perhaps not the norm but probably nothing to be concerned about unless you have stability issues down the track.. .. your 12v sits around 7.5 which i would investigate further.. i might even give it a go myself and see how i compare and get back to you.. 5V is fine and so is 3.3v.  your temps took about 2 minutes to normalise after stresswign, if you can reduce this then it's alway a bonus.. i'm going to compare my results in this respect also and report back for comparison.. all in all good results.. you jsut now need to test with tools like Cinebench 11.5, 3d mark vantage CPU test 1 & 2.. if these are stable then play some intensive games for a half hour (probably fine if last two tests pass).. then do a prime run for an hour or so to finish off... could also chuck in a IBT prior to prime run out of interest as your temps will be slightly higher again than OCCT.. just out of interest as it'll push your cooling abilities to the limits. If you have issues with 3d mark vantage then report back your bluescree code if you get one.. if screen freeze then you could up your ICH core a notch or two and your pcie express to 103.

i'll get back with a few comparitive results in the next hour or so..


----------



## ThaJoker

Could the 12v be because I have like 4 fans chained of 1 molex?


----------



## ThaJoker

The only other difference I can think of is my new gtx 480? You can check back a few pages and see my graphs from before. http://www.overclock.net/9832428-post737.html


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


Could the 12v be because I have like 4 fans chained of 1 molex?


Hey where are you guys uploading your pics.?? my 12v stays a constant 12v on the dot @4.4 OC, throughout the OCCT stress test. 5V lowers .1 while stressing .. and 3.3v .03 lower..

Yeah perhaps 4 on 1 molex is too much.. i've used three no issues but 4 may be a drain. i couldnt' be certain though but if you have another molex to utilise then that will answer the question for you..! let us know how you go..


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


The only other difference I can think of is my new gtx 480? You can check back a few pages and see my graphs from before. http://www.overclock.net/9832428-post737.html


gtx480 are power hungry no.. could also be the answer.. sorry i can't be more definitive.. up your PCIE express to 103 or 105 and see if any difference.. only be a quick test so..


----------



## ThaJoker

Pcie ... I thought it was bad to do that past 100??


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


Pcie ... I thought it was bad to do that past 100??


The 6-pin connectors for the GPU should be on their own dedicated rail.


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


Hey where are you guys uploading your pics.??


Through advanced reply and manage attachments.?


----------



## ThaJoker

ok so this is today.

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/SIZE]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Advanced CPU Features [Enter]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................isabled
Virtualization Technology..................isabled

Uncore & QPI Features [Enter]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:x36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):7.2 GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3200 Mhz
Isochronous Support........................:Enabled

Advanced Clock Control [Enter]

~~~Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:200
PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:100

~~~Standard Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps

Advanced Dram Features [Enter]

Performance Enhance........................:standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1600 Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:Auto
Channel Interleaving.......................:Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................:Auto

~~~CPU Voltages
LoadLine Calibration.......................:*standard*
CPU Vcore..................................:*1.33*
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335
CPU PLL....................................:1.88

~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.......................................:1.58
QPI PLL....................................:*1.18*
IOH Core...................................:1.20
ICH I/O....................................:1.50
ICH Core...................................:1.20

~~~Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.64


----------



## FSBWildcat

First off your guide has been amazingly helpful. Second I have a couple of questions on some details. I've followed your Method #2 for my settings except for running it at 3.80 GHz (21X @ 181).

1. You mention the QPI multipler of 18x, 22x, and 24x. I can't find this at all. The closest I can find is QPI Link speed of multiplers of 36X, 44X, and 48X. Is this what you are referring too? If not where can I find it?

2. Is the IOH or ICH the North Bridge?

3. It seems like 1 core is always taking on more work than the other, cause I see always higher temps on Core #0 than any other. Is it smarter to evenly spread out the work loads? If so how can I do it.

4. When I've run 3D Vantage my temps jumped to ~71 C. When I've played Bad Company 2 on max settings for 4 hours they haven't gone above ~64 C. What I seen all over is to keep temps below 70 C. Is this reasonable or should I consider lowering some things? I would like to not have to replace this for a couple years.

Thanks again for a great guide.

fsbwildcat


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSBWildcat* 
First off your guide has been amazingly helpful. Second I have a couple of questions on some details. I've followed your Method #2 for my settings except for running it at 3.80 GHz (21X @ 181).

1. You mention the QPI multipler of 18x, 22x, and 24x. I can't find this at all. The closest I can find is QPI Link speed of multiplers of 36X, 44X, and 48X. Is this what you are referring too? If not where can I find it?

2. Is the IOH or ICH the North Bridge?

3. It seems like 1 core is always taking on more work than the other, cause I see always higher temps on Core #0 than any other. Is it smarter to evenly spread out the work loads? If so how can I do it.

4. When I've run 3D Vantage my temps jumped to ~71 C. When I've played Bad Company 2 on max settings for 4 hours they haven't gone above ~64 C. What I seen all over is to keep temps below 70 C. Is this reasonable or should I consider lowering some things? I would like to not have to replace this for a couple years.

Thanks again for a great guide.

fsbwildcat

First off, based off your post count, I take it that you're new here. So welcome. I'll take a stab at answering your questions. Hopefully I'll be able to help.

1. I'm not familiar with the Gigabyte boards, but do you have a setting that mentions anything about QPI Frequency? If so, you may see something with a number followed by GT. The following is what the values represent:

- 4.800GT = 18x
- 5.400GT = 20x
- 5.800GT = 22x
- 6.400GT = 24x

2. The Northbridge is IOH.

3. Depending on the application, the first thread will usually be doing all the work; which explains why it's the hottest. Not all applications support multithreading and you don't really have control over that.

4. I would say that temps in the 70s is normal. I don't have personal experience with your cooler, but as long as your tj max doesn't go below 20, you should be fine. Remember, temps will vary based on various factors, which include, but are not limited to, case fan configuration, case airflow, TIM application, TIM type, CPU cooler, and fan(s) used to cool the CPU cooler.

Edit: Also, in regards to #4, when you run applications such as Prime 95, IBT, and Vantage (CPU Tests 1 & 2) where all threads will be used and are running at full 100%, your temps will go up pretty quick. While gaming, your processor isn't always running at 100%.


----------



## ThaJoker

as you can see by my post a couple above my 12 went high this time because i turned llc1 down to standard.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaJoker* 
as you can see by my post a couple above my 12 went high this time because i turned llc1 down to standard.

Yes i did download and have a look.. interesting.. again mine doesn't shift that dramatically and i have the same power supply etc.. the only real diff between our systems in the graphics card and mem bandwidth .. TBH i wouldnt' be concerned but you could google it and see what you come up with..


----------



## ThaJoker

ok so i was able to get this far today,

GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7[/SIZE]

CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.2
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
CPU Cores Enabled..........................:All
CPU Multi Threading........................:Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................isabled
Virtualization Technology..................isabled

Uncore & QPI Features [Enter]

QPI Clock Ratio*...........................:x36
QPI Link Speed* ......................(GHz):7.2 GHz
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:x16
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz):3200 Mhz
Isochronous Support........................:Enabled

Advanced Clock Control [Enter]

~~~Standard Clock Control
Base Clock (BCLK) Control*.................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency (MHz)*......................:200
*PCI Express Frequency (MHz)................:103*

~~~Standard Clock Control
*CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:900*
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0ps

Advanced Dram Features [Enter]

Performance Enhance........................:standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:8.0
Memory Frequency (MHz).....................:1600 Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) ..............:Auto
Channel Interleaving.......................:Auto
Rank Interleaving..........................:Auto

~~~CPU Voltages
*LoadLine Calibration.......................:Level 1*
*CPU Vcore..................................:1.27500v*
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335
CPU PLL....................................:1.88

~~~MCH/ICH Voltrage
PCIE.......................................:1.58
QPI PLL....................................:1.18
IOH Core...................................:1.20
ICH I/O....................................:1.50
*ICH Core...................................:1.22*

~~~Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.64

So in bold are the things i changed. I was able to get from 1.35 down to as low as 1.281 with PCIE @ 101. but to get Vcore to 1.275 i had to put PCIE to 103!! i hope that's OK... and yes you were right it froze unless PCIE was at 103 and ICH core was at 1.22 as ICH core froze @ 1.20......Also im unsure as to why my 12v isn't on the spot but when LLC is at level 1 it hangs under 12v and when LLC is set to standard it hovers around 15v.!! SO IM NOT SURE WHAT THAT MEANS. could you explain why PCIE and ICH core stop it from freezing and also what i have to start lowering next??? don't mind my temps it's my second time re-seating and i don't think i got it right as i used the vertical line method with OCZ Freeze so i think there a bit high for 20c ambiants.

Here are the graphs for 1.275Vcore

cheers.

J


----------



## gobbo353

@4.2 your Vcore looks pretty good actually your not going to do much better. your temps are great also at only 70c or so.. Nice.!! That implies you can push her a little more.. i.e perhaps 4.3 if your game.. but another day perhaps.. first we want to get your lowest settings and then save and perhaps even get it into a doc.. lol twice i've lost my settings after hours of tweaking after bios updates.. stupid me.. gets easier to remember settings though so.. I basically sit @4.4 now..

I would try lowering these though..

Try CPU PLL first.. lower it to 1.70 and retest.. if not stable go 1.80..
then QPI/VTT .. lower by 1 or 2 and try.. maybe thats your lowest though as pretty close..

QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335
CPU PLL....................................:1.88

Then try lowering these.... make sure you do them independantly and test.. and perhaps only down one notch at a time.. we're in the realm of tredding lightly or you'll just get confused about where your gains or stabilty are coming from.
PCIE.........................................:1.58 (as you locked in PCIE express to 103 you could prob lower this.)

IOH Core...................................:1.20 (good chance you could lower 1 or 2 notches)

May not get much out of the last two though..

To answer your quesiton.. regarding ICH core etc etc this is an extract from another site, to which i'd tend to agree with.. What i can tell you personally is that if you raise ICH core most likely you can lower Vcore.. But either way they both generate heat, so it's a balancing act..

For instance @4.4 i think my ICH core is around 1.4.. sounds insasne but the rig is stable as a rock and temps are good.. if i lower it much more i have to raise Vcore from 1.42 to 1.45 or so.. again trade off..

PCIE 1.500v ........................... 1.5-1.6
QPI PLL 1.100v ....................... I have been told Auto or 1.1 is fine here by Gigabyte, but I find myself liking to use 1.2-1.3.
IOH Core 1.100v ..................... 1.14-1.3+ this setting depends on the amount of ram you are using, timings set, Overall speed of ram and CPU and of course other voltages a bit as well.
ICH I/O 1.500v ....................... 1.5-1.6 is normally all you need
ICH Core 1.1v ........................ 1.14-1.2+ (More then 1.2 only needed normally for extreme tweaking or if you have a lot of drives connected + a huge overclock)


----------



## Faraz

What is the latest version of IntelBurnTest? I have 2.5 and can't find an official site for it to confirm.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
What is the latest version of IntelBurnTest? I have 2.5 and can't find an official site for it to confirm.

2.5 does appear to be the latest. The official site is http://www.ultimate-filez.com and the thread that contains the information on AgentGOD's forum is http://www.ultimate-filez.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9


----------



## Faraz

Thanks for the links.

If I have HT on, should I be using 8 Threads on IBT?


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Thanks for the links.

If I have HT on, should I be using 8 Threads on IBT?

Yes. Most definitely. =)


----------



## PointBlank

I'm trying to get to the 4GHz goal and I have ran into a ram problem, I can boot into windows but as soon as I start prime i get the 124 error. The problem is I have the timings backed off and the RAM underclocked(using the 1333 setting) and the voltage maxed and the command rate set to n2 but its still unstable.

Is the Corsair not up to the increase in the baseclock?

Never mind got it to work right after I hit post

Just passed the first Prime95 test at the 4GHz, but the xms3 is crap for overclocking.
My next goal is to get to the 4.5 mark then maybe 5


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PointBlank* 
I'm trying to get to the 4GHz goal and I have ran into a ram problem, I can boot into windows but as soon as I start prime i get the 124 error. The problem is I have the timings backed off and the RAM underclocked(using the 1333 setting) and the voltage maxed and the command rate set to n2 but its still unstable.

Is the Corsair not up to the increase in the baseclock?

Never mind got it to work right after I hit post

Just passed the first Prime95 test at the 4GHz, but the xms3 is crap for overclocking.
My next goal is to get to the 4.5 mark then maybe 5


yeah good luck with 5 or even 4.5







dude what were you OCing your ram too? you do have options you know..


----------



## PointBlank

I accidentally left the ram on the 1600 setting as I took the baseclock up. When I first set the ram to the manufacture specs I was only getting 4 out of the 6 GBs I had to back off the timings to the last stick to read. To get the OC stable I had to put the ram on 1333 setting.

I played BFBC2 for about 5 hours today with the processor on 1.28v and I still have the 1066 and 800 MHz settings for the ram, so I think I can get it to 4.5 but he 5GHz may be a little challenging


----------



## -Sweeper_

hey guys, what should I try for 4.2ghz HT on?

ive used the quick and dirty settings (4ghz) of this thread and raised the vcore to 1.325v

I just wanna be stable enough to run wprime









my i7 does 3.8ghz w/ HT @ 1.25v, 4ghz w/ HT @ 1.3v....


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PointBlank* 
I accidentally left the ram on the 1600 setting as I took the baseclock up. When I first set the ram to the manufacture specs I was only getting 4 out of the 6 GBs I had to back off the timings to the last stick to read. To get the OC stable I had to put the ram on 1333 setting.

I played BFBC2 for about 5 hours today with the processor on 1.28v and I still have the 1066 and 800 MHz settings for the ram, so I think I can get it to 4.5 but he 5GHz may be a little challenging

OK cool.. Well ws just thinking i haven't seen a 920 hit over 4.7 on water plus with only 1600 ram your less likely.. But never say never.. Let us know when you hit 4.5 stable as i'd be interested in your settings and/or may be in a position to offer some advice.. i'm using h50 which is basicalyl like top end air and maxing at 4.45, trying to get 4.5.. water cooling does provide more headroom though..

Again though i'd 'almost' bet my PC you won't hit 5Ghz completely stable with your specs.. i'll give you kudos for trying though


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Sweeper_* 
hey guys, what should I try for 4.2ghz HT on?

ive used the quick and dirty settings (4ghz) of this thread and raised the vcore to 1.325v

I just wanna be stable enough to run wprime









my i7 does 3.8ghz w/ HT @ 1.25v, 4ghz w/ HT @ 1.3v....

Hey fill in the template and post yoru settings and i'm happy to offer some advice mate.. You 'should' be able to hit 4.2 so yeah post away and we'll have a look.

p.s. also fill in your system template as it will help determine some of the finer detail mate.
Cheers!


----------



## -Sweeper_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


Hey fill in the template and post yoru settings and i'm happy to offer some advice mate.. You 'should' be able to hit 4.2 so yeah post away and we'll have a look.

p.s. also fill in your system template as it will help determine some of the finer detail mate. 
Cheers!



Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21x]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
TurboMode Tech......................................[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.325v]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.88]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.35v]
IOH Voltage............................[1.2]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[1.2]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Im trying this...

my system:

P6X58D Premium
i7 920 D0 (new one, pretty voltage hungry)
OCZ Platinum 6Gb DDR3 1600
Corsair H50

geez, I cant even stabilize 4.15ghz, keep getting BSODs 124
tried QPI volts from 1.3-1.362..


----------



## FSBWildcat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kuya1284*


1. I'm not familiar with the Gigabyte boards, but do you have a setting that mentions anything about QPI Frequency? If so, you may see something with a number followed by GT. The following is what the values represent:

- 4.800GT = 18x
- 5.400GT = 20x
- 5.800GT = 22x
- 6.400GT = 24x


From what I've found the 920 can't have the QPI changed. I can't even find a SPI Frequency in my BIOS. All I can find is the QPI Link Speed, which is in GHz and twice the numbers listed above.

Here is my MO manual. M.I.T. start on page 37.
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList...ud3r_1.7_e.pdf


----------



## fafner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


OK cool.. Well ws just thinking i haven't seen a 920 hit over 4.7 on water plus with only 1600 ram your less likely.. But never say never.. Let us know when you hit 4.5 stable as i'd be interested in your settings and/or may be in a position to offer some advice.. i'm using h50 which is basicalyl like top end air and maxing at 4.45, trying to get 4.5.. water cooling does provide more headroom though..

Again though i'd 'almost' bet my PC you won't hit 5Ghz completely stable with your specs.. i'll give you kudos for trying though










I'm interested in what the noise level you are getting from the H-50 pump. I am considering this cooler but am also working toward an almost silent set-up. Currently, I am using a Kaze fan controller to keep all of my fans, including the cpu fan to just about a silent level. Thanks.

fafner


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fafner*


I'm interested in what the noise level you are getting from the H-50 pump. I am considering this cooler but am also working toward an almost silent set-up. Currently, I am using a Kaze fan controller to keep all of my fans, including the cpu fan to just about a silent level. Thanks.

fafner


No noise at all.. well less audible than the other case fans.. even or esp with push/pull so long as you use the same fans she'll be sweet.. probably comparable with antec tri's on low setting.... but yeah don't let noise hold you back from the H50, seriously no issue.. i was hesitant but read dozens of reviews, even then you have to sift through as most don't consider all the variables.. i had a lapped TRUE and i beat it by 5-8c under load.. anyway it beats all air cooling, don't care what ppl say, use good fans and case airflow and don't look back.. plus consider the room you save and hence more case airflow.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Sweeper_*


Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21x]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
TurboMode Tech......................................[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.325v]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.88]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.35v]
IOH Voltage............................[1.2]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[1.2]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

Im trying this...

my system:

P6X58D Premium
i7 920 D0 (new one, pretty voltage hungry)
OCZ Platinum 6Gb DDR3 1600
Corsair H50

geez, I cant even stabilize 4.15ghz, keep getting BSODs 124
tried QPI volts from 1.3-1.362..


Well having a different board a few things i can't/won't commetn on, but i'd start with..... 
actually b4 i comment, 124 is 'usually' memory related.. i.e qpi, ioh, mem timings or volt.. 
anyway .. make sure your ram is at rated voltage, or even +1 notch.

PCIE Frequency.........................[100] to 103 (def helps with stability when OCing and is v'safe)
CPU Voltage............................[1.325v] to 1.35 (may be lowered once stable)

Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled] to disabled (will save u some VCore)
IOH Voltage............................[1.2] to 1.24 - 1.28.. either very safe
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto] to 1.58 very safe.. i use 1.62 @ 4.45
ICH Voltage............................[1.2] to 1.24 - 1.28
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto] to 1.58
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.35v] Not sure what ram but you'could' raise two notches easy until stable . You'd have to check your ram and QPI against other ppls experiences... i use 1.59 for instance but 2000ram so...

i wouldn't say your CPU is hungry until you 'know' your cpu either







which will come once you know max stable at decent OC.. i.e 4.2 or above.

The idea is stability then lower.. you have many things you need to raise which is obvious to me and one at a time will just take you forever mate.. So raise then then lower once tested successfully.. much quicker and more imoprtantly i reckon, much more fun!

Hey and you have a H50 yeah, so you have headroom, trust me, just ensure your max temp at load isn't over 80-85.. you won't hit that under normal use so yeah.. . If issues just get good twin fans (i use CFM 70) for push pull and she'll cool as a cucumber . make sure same fans also which will help quietness..


----------



## fafner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


No noise at all.. well less audible than the other case fans.. even or esp with push/pull so long as you use the same fans she'll be sweet.. probably comparable with antec tri's on low setting.... but yeah don't let noise hold you back from the H50, seriously no issue.. i was hesitant but read dozens of reviews, even then you have to sift through as most don't consider all the variables.. i had a lapped TRUE and i beat it by 5-8c under load.. anyway it beats all air cooling, don't care what ppl say, use good fans and case airflow and don't look back.. plus consider the room you save and hence more case airflow.


Thanks. Just to be sure you understand my question, I was asking about noise from the H-50 pump...not from the fan included with it.

fafner


----------



## -Sweeper_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


Well having a different board a few things i can't/won't commetn on, but i'd start with..... 
actually b4 i comment, 124 is 'usually' memory related.. i.e qpi, ioh, mem timings or volt.. 
anyway .. make sure your ram is at rated voltage, or even +1 notch.

PCIE Frequency.........................[100] to 103 (def helps with stability when OCing and is v'safe)
CPU Voltage............................[1.325v] to 1.35 (may be lowered once stable)

Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled] to disabled (will save u some VCore)
IOH Voltage............................[1.2] to 1.24 - 1.28.. either very safe
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto] to 1.58 very safe.. i use 1.62 @ 4.45
ICH Voltage............................[1.2] to 1.24 - 1.28
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto] to 1.58
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.35v] Not sure what ram but you'could' raise two notches easy until stable . You'd have to check your ram and QPI against other ppls experiences... i use 1.59 for instance but 2000ram so...

i wouldn't say your CPU is hungry until you 'know' your cpu either







which will come once you know max stable at decent OC.. i.e 4.2 or above.

The idea is stability then lower.. you have many things you need to raise which is obvious to me and one at a time will just take you forever mate.. So raise then then lower once tested successfully.. much quicker and more imoprtantly i reckon, much more fun!

Hey and you have a H50 yeah, so you have headroom, trust me, just ensure your max temp at load isn't over 80-85.. you won't hit that under normal use so yeah.. . If issues just get good twin fans (i use CFM 70) for push pull and she'll cool as a cucumber . make sure same fans also which will help quietness..


I've tried this...

Code:


Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21x]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
TurboMode Tech......................................[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[200]
PCIE Frequency.........................[103]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1603MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.325v]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.88]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.375]
IOH Voltage............................[1.24]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.58]
ICH Voltage............................[1.2] -> my motherboard goes straight from 1.2 to 1.3v
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.60] -> goes from 1.5v to 1.6v, cant choose 1.58v
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

disabling VT says I need a a ''full reset''
what is this?

I keep getting BSOD 124, it seems my main problem is RAM ):
this kit is rated at 1600mhz @ 7-7-7-24 1.65v
about the H50, what do you think is better...
the fan that comes in the package + akasa apache in push/pull or 2x akasa apache fans?

tks...


----------



## slickwilly

+rep. for chadamir

(edit)
I use my rig mainly for gamin, it is fine with the OC at 3.54ghz. (great FPS in BFBC2, maxed DX11)

I did make a few BIOS changes last night and noticed some in game issues like hit box detection

The main change was changing PCIe freq. from auto to 100mhz.
Do you think this could be the culprit causing my hit detection issues


----------



## chadamir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


+rep. for chadamir

(edit)
I use my rig mainly for gamin, it is fine with the OC at 3.54ghz. (great FPS in BFBC2, maxed DX11)

I did make a few BIOS changes last night and noticed some in game issues like hit box detection

The main change was changing PCIe freq. from auto to 100mhz.
Do you think this could be the culprit causing my hit detection issues


No because it should be locked at 100 when set to auto anyway. Most likely its either an unstable cpu or gpu oc.

@Sweeper: Bump your dram voltage to like 1.7 in case theres droop (it's safe). Set your pcie back to 100 and run memtest86 over night. Also try loosening timings.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


No because it should be locked at 100 when set to auto anyway. Most likely its either an unstable cpu or gpu oc.

@Sweeper: Bump your dram voltage to like 1.7 in case theres droop (it's safe). Set your pcie back to 100 and run memtest86 over night. Also try loosening timings.



GPU is stable at 850mhz. core with 1 volt

I will revert all my settings back to what there were and try again
it might also have been a server side issue

I have a 930 with a max multi of 22 tried using your quick and dirty guide
last night set BCLK to 200 X 22 and volts to your suggested specs
set all other settings so my ram came out at 1600 (my stock speed)
CPU volts where 1.25 , booted through the BIOS and the RAID screen
but windows failed to load, BSOD for split second and reboot loop

I have since turned off auto restart and will try again tonight with more vcore


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:



[Mon Jul 26 13:27:15 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Mon Jul 26 13:59:36 2010]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Mon Jul 26 14:29:35 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Mon Jul 26 14:37:06 2010]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!


I keep getting that when I run prime. A couple threads fail on Blend at 1024k.

What do I need to adjust?


----------



## jasjeet

What do BSOD's mean when they have an error ending with a letter and a number? I keep getting these ones under Prime95, never had anything thats been documented...
0a, fc, 3b, d1, 7f, 9c


----------



## -Sweeper_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


No because it should be locked at 100 when set to auto anyway. Most likely its either an unstable cpu or gpu oc.

@Sweeper: Bump your dram voltage to like 1.7 in case theres *droop* (it's safe). Set your pcie back to 100 and run memtest86 over night. Also try loosening timings.


you mean Load Line Calibration?


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jasjeet*


What do BSOD's mean when they have an error ending with a letter and a number? I keep getting these ones under Prime95, never had anything thats been documented...
0a, fc, 3b, d1, 7f, 9c


Memory problems


----------



## jasjeet

Ahh i see, ive been increasing Vcore, and had no better results, ill try downlclocking the ram to 1200Mhz.
Is it worth it though? Ram is stock 1333Mhz CL7
CPU: 4Ghz 1.29v Ram: 1528Mhz 8-8-8-24 1T 1.65v Stable
vs
CPU: 4.2Ghz 1.35v Ram: 1200Mhz Guesstimate
thanks


----------



## Merlena

Thanks for the guide, trying to understand it. I'm running on the 960 though, not sure if it's the same. Complete new-beginner here, but I guess I have to start somewhere.









Was wondering though, for instance at stock 3.20 Ghz, what temp. would you guys consider common, and what temps are considered as volatile?









Hugs


----------



## slickwilly

Welcome to OCN Merlena, my temps under water run loaded at 53c. for a [email protected]
stock volts

Merlena you should fill out you system specs in the user CP, it helps others when they try to help you

(EDIT)

I have a couple questions
1.In the first thread it is stated the best QPI setting to start off with is X18
My Gigabyte has QPI settings of AUTO, SLOW MODE, X36, X44, X48, I use X36

What is Isochronous support

I tried for 4.4ghz. using 200 X 22, LLC enabled, 1.3 vcore, 1.35 QPI/VTT, all other voltages
taken from the down and dirty list
BSOD with message PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONE_PAGED_AREA

back QPI down to 180 and booted to windows


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fafner*


Thanks. Just to be sure you understand my question, I was asking about noise from the H-50 pump...not from the fan included with it.

fafner


Ok my bad.. well two points then.. THe pump makes no noise at all, at least i'd have to turn all fans off.. and yeah fans iwth the RAD in between don't 'cause' noise.. so to answer directly now







no noise from the pump at all mate. Sometimes after off for a while i might get a slight glug noise for 1/2 second and thats it..

Cheers
Mick


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Sweeper_*


about the H50, what do you think is better...
the fan that comes in the package + akasa apache in push/pull or 2x akasa apache fans?

tks...


after looking here
http://tech-reviews.co.uk/reviews/ak...mm-apache-fan/

i like the sound of the akasa apache.. decent CFM low noise.. not sure about static pressure would have to compare etc..

also the stock H50 fan doesn't have any specs, perhaps someone knows.. in any event i went for 70CFM p/p as per sig, and haven't looked back.. noise is fine, just need to hook up a fan controller so i can lower rpm.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Merlena*


Thanks for the guide, trying to understand it. I'm running on the 960 though, not sure if it's the same. Complete new-beginner here, but I guess I have to start somewhere.









Was wondering though, for instance at stock 3.20 Ghz, what temp. would you guys consider common, and what temps are considered as volatile?









Hugs


Welcome Merlena.. I have a 960 so could prob help.. again yes fill in your specs and then it's a snap to help.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Welcome to OCN Merlena, my temps under water run loaded at 53c. for a [email protected]
stock volts

Merlena you should fill out you system specs in the user CP, it helps others when they try to help you

(EDIT)

I have a couple questions
1.In the first thread it is stated the best QPI setting to start off with is X18
My Gigabyte has QPI settings of AUTO, SLOW MODE, X36, X44, X48, I use X36

What is Isochronous support

I tried for 4.4ghz. using 200 X 22, LLC enabled, 1.3 vcore, 1.35 QPI/VTT, all other voltages
taken from the down and dirty list
BSOD with message PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONE_PAGED_AREA

back QPI down to 180 and booted to windows


dunno about Isochronous support, i looked it up once but can't remember, do the same yeah, but i'd suggest keeping it on from memory..

yes x36 Multi is what you need.. x18 is slow mode which you don't want unless superclocking over 5G

x22 multi is not good to use from everything i've read etc.. i use x25 so yeah, but again haven't heard any success stories with x22.. better off x21 turbo off if going high OC mate. I experience similar if trying x24, just won't happen for me and i know my system well so, yeah think it's just to even multi gremlin..

p.s. 53c under load @3.84 sounds a bit high to me.. post yoru settings and we'll see what we can do for you.. i.e at least 4G same temps i'd think.

p.p.s i'd be aiming for 4.2 before you even go near 4.4.. you want to understand/lappreciate your system before trying to take it to the brink, otherwise you'll jsut have no joy.. i.e never get there.. note this doesn't include 980x which is 4.4-4.5 piece of pie.. they should be aiming for 4.7 with same mentality.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


also the stock H50 fan doesn't have any specs, perhaps someone knows...


"The kit also comes with a single 7-blade 120x120x25mm cooling fan that runs at 1700RPM. After contacting the engineers at Corsair we were informed that the fan was sourced from well known cooling fan manufacturer Akasa. The model AK174CB-4BLB cooling fan has a 50,000 hour life span and a twin ball bearing design. This fan consumes 2.2W when running at 1700RPM and has a noise level of 29.75 dB(A). The max airflow is 59.05CFM with a static pressure of 3.57mm H20."

SOURCE


----------



## fafner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


"The kit also comes with a single 7-blade 120x120x25mm cooling fan that runs at 1700RPM. After contacting the engineers at Corsair we were informed that the fan was sourced from well known cooling fan manufacturer Akasa. The model AK174CB-4BLB cooling fan has a 50,000 hour life span and a twin ball bearing design. This fan consumes 2.2W when running at 1700RPM and has a noise level of 29.75 dB(A). The max airflow is 59.05CFM with a static pressure of 3.57mm H20."

SOURCE


The stock fan is just too loud running at stock speed. I have it connected to a Kaze fan controller and it becomes essentially silent if I decrease the voltage to about 50% but then CPU temp goes up about 5 degrees.

Does anyone have any suggestions for other fans that will be nearly silent at full voltage?

Thanks.

fafner


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fafner*


The stock fan is just too loud running at stock speed. I have it connected to a Kaze fan controller and it becomes essentially silent if I decrease the voltage to about 50% but then CPU temp goes up about 5 degrees.

Does anyone have any suggestions for other fans that will be nearly silent at full voltage?

Thanks.

fafner


yeah agreed, thats why i don't use the stock fan.. and use P/P config which i find acts as a sort of equilibrium.


----------



## tjmagneto

Thanks for the guide! Besides being helpful in getting my 980x to 4.0+ I needed to find the setting to not reboot after an unexpected bsod happened while I was away today and went back to the guide to find the answer. I had recently switched to Win 7 and forgot to change the setting.









Consider this a confirmation of being able to use the linked directions for Win 7.


----------



## slickwilly

Well I am currently at 4.2ghz. (200 X 21) @ 1.264 vcore in CPUz 1.285 in BIOS

I kept getting BSODs after the win7 boot screen a different error each time

I set ICH I/O from 1.5 vlt to 1.6 vlt this cleared up the BSODs
I am thinking this is the S.B. chip and I have 3 drives and a DVD hooked to the Intel SATA plugs

All other voltages as per down and dirty for 4ghz.


----------



## chadamir

Slickwilly id try more vcore to be honest.

TJMagneto. Yeah its the same for win7

Chatch, vcore or qpi/uncore. Experiment You definitely need more volts somewhere.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chadamir*


Slickwilly id try more vcore to be honest.

TJMagneto. Yeah its the same for win7

Chatch, vcore or qpi/uncore. Experiment You definitely need more volts somewhere.



I was able to play Crysis for over an hour at that vcore, for me it was lack of 
volts on the Sb chip, I noticed that when i had a high OC that none of my HDD's where showing up in the raid boot screen.

I normally will not need to run my CPU like this but I want to find my highest stable OC before the chimp challenge comes back around
(need to kick some EVGA butt


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I was able to play Crysis for over an hour at that vcore, for me it was lack of 
volts on the Sb chip, I noticed that when i had a high OC that none of my HDD's where showing up in the raid boot screen.

I normally will not need to run my CPU like this but I want to find my highest stable OC before the chimp challenge comes back around
(need to kick some EVGA butt


Can you pass LinX with All Ram selected for 20 runs?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jasjeet*


Can you pass LinX with All Ram selected for 20 runs?


I will try that tonight when I get home from work.
Is OCCT linX the same?

I failed OCCT linX with the lower I/C core volts but it did not lock up rig.

Did not test it again chose to run Crysis maxed out instead


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I was able to play Crysis for over an hour at that vcore


Just because you can run Crysis for an hour doesn't make your system stable. Running a game isn't really taxing your processor. It may be stable for short periods, but you never know when you'll get that infamous BSOD. Yes, adjust the SB volts may help, but you may want to take chad's advice and also try upping the Vcore. Good luck dude.


----------



## slickwilly

O.K. I got LinX abd ran it with out raising v core, it failed after 4 rounds
I raised my V core to 1.289375 in the BIOS shows up as 1.264 in CPUz
Passed 20 rounds of LinX, ambient temps 26 c. CPU temps at 100% load 67 c.
idle temps. 38 c.

(edit)
Whilst searching for a pencil mod for my UD4P I came across this review of the EX58 extreme
and the awards BIOS, it has a pretty good explanation of the BIOS options and what they do/are
Bjorn3D EX58 Extreme review


----------



## chadamir

Are you using all your ram for linx? Also linx puts way too much strain on a system for my taste. I know its quicker but I cant for the life of me see that as the right way to go. Also I've passed linx and failed prime but the same in reverse has happened to others.


----------



## slickwilly

Ran Linx with max memory setting, yes it runs my temps way higher than prime


----------



## iNZoW

Hey chad, let me say awesome guide and it helped me alot but, i am facing a weird problem.

I decided to settle down on 3.5 Ghz for a while before trying to go higher. Passed few hours in small FFT's/Large FFT's in p96 and also a 15 Hour in Blend, All was successful.

When i tried a game [Battlefield BC2] i crashed in few Mintues. And then again while doing light work in desktop.

The crash was a restart! no Bsod or anything even though having automatic restarts disabled!

My Bios template is:
Mother Board
Model [ 132-BL-E758-A1 ]
Bios [ 74 ]

Frequency Control
Dummy O.C. [ Disabled ]
Extreme Cooling [ Disabled ]
CPU Clock Ratio [20 X]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) [ 167 ]
Target CPU Frequency 3507Mhz (167x21)
Target Memory Frequency 1306Mhz
MCH Strap [ Auto ]
CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) [ 2613MHz (16 X) ]
CPU Clock Skew [ 0 ps ]
Spread Spectrum [ Disabled ]
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) [ 100 ]
OC Recovery [ Disabled ]
Turbo Performance [ Disabled ]

Memory Feature
Memory SPD [ Standard ]
Memory Control Setting [ Enabled ]
Memory Frequency [ 1067Mhz / 2:8 ]
Target Memory Frequency 1306Mhz
Channel Interleave Setting [ 6 Way ]
Rank Interleave Setting [ 4 Way ]
Memory Low Gap [ Auto ]
tCL Setting [ 8 ] 8
tRCDSetting [8] 8
tRP Setting [ 8 ] 8
tRAS Setting [ 24 ]
tRFC Setting [ 74 ]
Command Rate [ 2T ]

Voltage Control
EVGA VDroop Control [ With VDroop ]
CPU VCore [ 1.32V ]
CPU VTT Voltage [ +100mV ] (1.2v)
CPU PLL VCore [ 1.800V ]
DIMM Voltage [ 1.600V ] 1.600V (Shows 1.65V in PC Health Status and Windows)
DIMM DQ Vref [ +0mV ] +0mV
QPI PLL VCore [ Auto ] 1.100V
IOH VCore [ Auto ] 1.100V
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage [ Auto ] 1.500V
ICH VCore [ Auto ] 1.100V
PWM Frequency [ 800 KHz ] 800 KHz

CPU Feature
Intel SpeedStep [ Disabled ]
Turbo Mode Function [ Enabled ]
CxE Function [ Disabled ]
Execute Disable Bit [ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology [ Disabled ]
Intel HT Technology [ Enabled ]
Active Processor Cores [ All ]
QPI Control Settings [ Enabled ]
QPI Link Fast Mode [ Enabled ]
QPI Frequency Selection [ 4.800 GT/s ]

And PC specs are in the signature.

I will appreciate any help given!


----------



## -Sweeper_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
No because it should be locked at 100 when set to auto anyway. Most likely its either an unstable cpu or gpu oc.

@Sweeper: Bump your dram voltage to like 1.7 in case theres *droop* (it's safe). Set your pcie back to 100 and run memtest86 over night. Also try loosening timings.

you mean Load Line Calibration?


----------



## gobbo353

Where did everyone go


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
Where did everyone go









where? ill tell you where im so friggin frustrated at my 4.2ghz oc!! it'll run occt for an hour on 1.3v and then when i go down to 1.28v it it fails without a massive qpi/vtt so when i go back to 1.3 it wont run for ten mins and all i changed was the vcore down and back again???


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaJoker* 
where? ill tell you where im so friggin frustrated at my 4.2ghz oc!! it'll run occt for an hour on 1.3v and then when i go down to 1.28v it it fails without a massive qpi/vtt so when i go back to 1.3 it wont run for ten mins and all i changed was the vcore down and back again???









you might just need to hard boot.. turn the system off at PowerSupply and then turn the PC on.. the light will flash on and off.. Then Turn PS back on and start.. that should do the trick.. not usually necessary but see if it fixes it and then report back yeah..


----------



## DarkMeld

does lowering vcore effect qpi volltage requirements?

as in if i were stable at 1.225 vcore and 1.275 qpi and i lower to 1.2 vcore and it crashes, should i try raising qpi to 1.3 or more?


----------



## DarkMeld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobbo353* 
you might just need to hard boot.. turn the system off at PowerSupply and then turn the PC on.. the light will flash on and off.. Then Turn PS back on and start.. that should do the trick.. not usually necessary but see if it fixes it and then report back yeah..

I've been in the same situation before. For me, it looks like raising IOH and ICH a little (to about 1.2) helps counter that. I'm guessing 124 errors apply not only to just QPI but general component failures as well.


----------



## Rising

It looks like I'm one of the few who can't get 4GHz. I can boot just fine at 3.9GHz if I up the core voltage by .120, but even bumping it to .220, it simply won't boot, period. I have the qpi voltage at 1.30 and 1.35 and nothing. pll is at 1.88. ich is at 1.20. Dram is at 1.65. Using 21x and 191MHz. Nothing works. Guess it doesn't matter too much, since 3.8 seems more reasonable, if I have to hit over 1.4 vcore to achieve 4GHz.


----------



## kneeki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iNZoW* 
Hey chad, let me say awesome guide and it helped me alot but, i am facing a weird problem.

I decided to settle down on 3.5 Ghz for a while before trying to go higher. Passed few hours in small FFT's/Large FFT's in p96 and also a 15 Hour in Blend, All was successful.

When i tried a game [Battlefield BC2] i crashed in few Mintues. And then again while doing light work in desktop.

The crash was a restart! no Bsod or anything even though having automatic restarts disabled!

........

I will appreciate any help given!

I too am having this same issue. Same Mobo as you as well. No errors in Prime95, but once I start gaming, it hard restarts.


----------



## pdrider6890

Could you be crashing in the games because you are maxing your power supply??? Newer GPU's can suck up a lot more power, or is it possible the heat from your GPU is heating up the CPU or RAM causing them to fail?


----------



## Nautilus

nice guide. subbed.

this is going to be very useful if i ever buy a i7 920 or 930.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdrider6890*


Could you be crashing in the games because you are maxing your power supply??? Newer GPU's can suck up a lot more power, or is it possible the heat from your GPU is heating up the CPU or RAM causing them to fail?










Actually to iNZoW
Besides the above, I'd raise my PCIE to 103, ICH to 1.24 and IOH/ICH I/O Voltage 1.54 or1.58

Have you tested your system with 3DMark Vantage or 06..? This will test your system similarly as to when playing BFBC2 for example, as Prime etc doesn't ones GPU/CPU/MEM concurrently..

It could be driver related also.. FOr instance i've reverted to CCC 10.5 hotfix as with more recent versions my FPS dropped by half and i was getting random crashes to desktop.


----------



## r80x

I'm currently at 3.8 and making stability tests in prime. I'm having a hard time getting it stabil and have to up the vcore all the time, currently at 1.216.
I would really want to get to around 3.8-4.0 with as low vcore as possible so that i have low temps and just a nice clock. I dont need a +4.0 just somewhere around 4.0.

My Bios is BLCK 181
ratio 21
Vcore 1.216
Speedstep disabled
turbo disabled
Dram DDR3 1451
Timing 8-8-8-24
DDR Bus voltage 1.66
Load Line Calibration enabled
PCIE 100
CPU and PCIE spread spectrum are disabled.

All other voltage setting and stuff are on AUTO because im not sure what to set them to.
Anyone have some advise on what settings to use for 3.8-4.0 with low vcore?


----------



## pdrider6890

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r80x*


I'm currently at 3.8 and making stability tests in prime. I'm having a hard time getting it stabil and have to up the vcore all the time, currently at 1.216.
I would really want to get to around 3.8-4.0 with as low vcore as possible so that i have low temps and just a nice clock. I dont need a +4.0 just somewhere around 4.0.

My Bios is BLCK 181
ratio 21
Vcore 1.216
Speedstep disabled
turbo disabled
Dram DDR3 1451
Timing 8-8-8-24
DDR Bus voltage 1.66
Load Line Calibration enabled
PCIE 100
CPU and PCIE spread spectrum are disabled.

All other voltage setting and stuff are on AUTO because im not sure what to set them to.
Anyone have some advise on what settings to use for 3.8-4.0 with low vcore?


Up the Vcore a little bit, or stay where you are at if you are unwilling to do so...


----------



## kneeki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r80x* 
I'm currently at 3.8 and making stability tests in prime. I'm having a hard time getting it stabil and have to up the vcore all the time, currently at 1.216.
I would really want to get to around 3.8-4.0 with as low vcore as possible so that i have low temps and just a nice clock. I dont need a +4.0 just somewhere around 4.0.

My Bios is BLCK 181
ratio 21
Vcore 1.216
Speedstep disabled
turbo disabled
Dram DDR3 1451
Timing 8-8-8-24
DDR Bus voltage 1.66
Load Line Calibration enabled
PCIE 100
CPU and PCIE spread spectrum are disabled.

All other voltage setting and stuff are on AUTO because im not sure what to set them to.
Anyone have some advise on what settings to use for 3.8-4.0 with low vcore?

What is your VTT and QPI voltage?


----------



## r80x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kneeki* 
What is your VTT and QPI voltage?

They're on AUTO so i suspect that they are on default.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r80x*


I'm currently at 3.8 and making stability tests in prime. I'm having a hard time getting it stabil and have to up the vcore all the time, currently at 1.216.
I would really want to get to around 3.8-4.0 with as low vcore as possible so that i have low temps and just a nice clock. I dont need a +4.0 just somewhere around 4.0.

My Bios is BLCK 181
ratio 21
Vcore 1.216
Speedstep disabled
turbo disabled
Dram DDR3 1451
Timing 8-8-8-24
DDR Bus voltage 1.66
Load Line Calibration enabled
PCIE 100
CPU and PCIE spread spectrum are disabled.

All other voltage setting and stuff are on AUTO because im not sure what to set them to.
Anyone have some advise on what settings to use for 3.8-4.0 with low vcore?


G'Day..

Yes up your Vcore to 1.25 or 1.28.. It's not uncommon to require 1.28 LLC1 to hit 3.8-4g so just go with the flow..

Otherwise or in any event if you would add your system specs to your sig it would make analysis easier and much more reliable..


----------



## FrozenW

Excellent Guide
+rep


----------



## M_T_M

I have motherboard EVGA Classified X58 and cpu i7 920. Now I want to know what the settings should be changed to stable for 4.0ghz? What voltage should be raised? Please help


----------



## M_T_M

help please


----------



## FrozenW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M_T_M*


help please


MTM I don't run a EVGA classified MB but i did find this on the fourms:
EVGA Classified

Hope it helps


----------



## FrozenW

Ok running Folding at 100% load.
I have notice that the temp are around 73-78 on the cores with HT on and 100% load.

Normal temp?
using Core Temps to monitor them.

FrozenW









Ok Update I have turned off HT the core temps started to hit 80C. Bumped the bclk to 200.46 to get 4.2 Ghz current temps 70C


----------



## Killer_7

Nice guide


----------



## criskoe

Hello evrybody!








First off thanks alot for this guide.. Im sure i can speak for alot of people that are new to Overclocking i7 and that its has saved them alot of time... it has made my life eaisier. thanks again for your care....

But I was hoping for a little help.

I got my system all set up last week and found this thread. i quickly read it and went to town on my set up. I went strait to 4.0 with these settings.
Cpu Ratio: 21
Turbo: Off
Blk: 191
Dram Freq: 1531
UCLK: 3063 Mhz
QPI Link: 6893MT/s
Ram Timming: 9,9,9,24,1n
Load Line Cal: Auto
Vcore: 1.225(Bios) 1.230(CPUZ)
CPU PLL: 1.802
QPI/DRAM: 1.3
DRAM BUS: 1.603
IOH: Auto
ICH: Auto
Cpu Spread and all Power saving OFF
Hyperthreading ON

And to my suprise i booted in first go and all seemed well. I first ran 20x linx first to see top temps and quick stable test. top temp was 76c.
Then I proceeded to run Prime 95 small fft for 8 hours and passed np.
Then Large for 8 hours, Passed.
Then Blend for 8 hours, Passed.
I was astonished that first go went so well.
But then i reread the guide and decided i want fully stable. and went for prime blend 16-24h. It bsod after 15hours.







with some ntfs.sys error.
Back to the guide. i also realized that i was not setting prime to high priority. I was just opening it and running it. So i set high priority in task man and tested agin just to see. And it bsod alot sooner.( 4 hours ) with some weird fc bsod code. So i see higher priority is the way to go to really make sure stable. Ne ways i started upping voltages and retesting. But kept getting bsod (always a different one ie.(3b, 0a, fc) always weird 2 letter bsod. and strangly sometimes it would run longer time sometimes shorter but i was always uppin voltage.
after 3 atempts, i went back to the guide. and reread. i decided to use the Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency and see if that would work. I used template but change 2 of them (vcore and Dram Bus).

Cpu Ratio: 21
Turbo: Off
Blk: 191
Dram Freq: 1531
UCLK: 3063 Mhz
QPI Link: 6893MT/s
Ram Timming: 9,9,9,24,1n
Load Line Cal: Auto
_Vcore: *1.250*(Bios) *1.257*(CPUZ)_
CPU PLL: 1.88
QPI/DRAM: 1.35
_*DRAM BUS: 1.627* (My ram is rated for 1.60 so i didnt d0 1.65)_
IOH: 1.2
ICH: 1.2
Cpu Spread and all Power saving OFF
Hyperthreading ON

And it has finally passed 24h Prime95 Blend..

Sorry for all this info but from reading this thread extra info never hurt.
My question is, im sure i have a few voltages too high and could reduce them for better temps and efficency. Which Ones effect temps and life of the cpu mostly? And are there any ones that OBV dont need to be that high? *Which would you guys start decreasing first and in what order?*
Thanks again all..


----------



## FrozenW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *criskoe*


Hello evrybody!









And it has finally passed 24h Prime95 Blend..

Sorry for all this info but from reading this thread extra info never hurt. 
My question is, im sure i have a few voltages too high and could reduce them for better temps and efficency. Which Ones effect temps and life of the cpu mostly? And are there any ones that OBV dont need to be that high? *Which would you guys start decreasing first and in what order?*
Thanks again all..










Criskoe
I did the same with my 920 but all is stable until I ran StarCraft II where it locked up on shutdown of the game (odd). So I am going to run P95 for 24h to see if it is a stable system issue. 
Only difference is I have HT off and bclk upped to 200 so I am running 4.2Ghz.

The Vcore and Uncore is the CPU power so those are the heat producers (found this in the fourms). "D0 exclusive BSOD weird 2 letter/number codes: Treat this as a 101 and increase vcore by +.025. Update: It seems that these error codes can crop up for other reasons. Depending on where you are in the process you should take a look at your other voltages. I realize this is vague, but you may need to experiment." I would bump up the Vcore by .025.
I hope this helps and please post up if it works or doesn't.

My Project 5.0Ghz
I am looking at lowering the Volts and turning on the HT to see if temps stay low. (with HT on was getting 80C temps on core 1 on full load)

Frozenw


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrozenW*


My Project 5.0Ghz
Frozenw


Why Why WHY Mr ANDERSON ?

pd. it would be nice if you achieve those clocks


----------



## FrozenW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


Why Why WHY Mr ANDERSON ?

pd. i would be nice if you achieve those clocks


Morpheus: What are you waiting for? You're faster than this. Don't think you are, know you are. Come on









I will post up my stats once I hit it.
Current setting: 4.209 w/HT on and Vcore 1.250; temp Idle 44C going to run P95 (small)for a hour to see if it is stable. Then going to run 3DMark05 then a full on slot of P95 (Large)

Last 3DMark Score Black & Red


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrozenW*


Morpheus: What are you waiting for? You're faster than this. Don't think you are, know you are. Come on









I will post up my stats once I hit it.
Current setting: 4.209 w/HT on and Vcore 1.250; temp Idle 44C going to run P95 (small)for a hour to see if it is stable. Then going to run 3DMark05 then a full on slot of P95 (Large)

Last 3DMark Score Black & Red


lol.. XD

here is my 4.2ghz...









my current oc is 4ghz (less votls)


----------



## FrozenW

Yukss: I like your setup but 1.341 Vcore at 4.2?? Little high did you try bumping it down a little and running testing e.g. 1.320???

Try 1 FAIL: Vcore 1.250 Bclk 200 HT on P95 blend test
Bumped Vcore to 1.256 try 2 processing

Odd just got MS critial error rebooting in 1 min message.
Try it again.

Frozenw


----------



## FrenchDude94

*Hi everybody,*

I finally decide to start OC my *I7 930*. I read the guide 10 times but one question stay in my mind:

*When you mean stable, you mean the same stable like without any OC stable, like anykind of software will work the same or better?*

I try some *OC with software* (AI Suite), and that's the result after *8 hours of Prima 95, every test past*.









Look like stable and mainly it is. But some software (Playback in Premiere CS4) doesn't work. My guess is *OC by software is a bad idea*.

*So 100% stable with OC by Bios means no problem or what, even for my CS4 playback for exemple?*

The goal is reach the *4Ghz to reduce the time rendering* in 3DS Max.
So I need *HT on*, and 100% *24/7 stable*.

I'm waiting for a another 6GB GSkill to have 12GB totally and I will start by *Overclocking the Bios by baby step in a another Bios Profil.* To keep my stable one safe. If I can reach 3 or 3.2Gh and totally stable, I will invest in watercooler to reach the 4Ghz.
*This way I'm not gonna hurt the PC and reach the 4Ghz like the guide say or I'm dreaming.*









*Thanks Overclock.net*


----------



## chadamir

The guide doesn't deal with software OC and generally software OC is unstable. You may have trouble with 12 ghz. Up to what you're shooting for it should be fine. By stable it is meant that there are no crashes under stress.


----------



## FrozenW

FrenchDude94

Ok here is my settings for my I7 920 for 4.0Ghz (see attachment)

I am water cooler (H50)


----------



## Knight2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrenchDude94* 
*Hi everybody,*

I finally decide to start OC my *I7 930*. I read the guide 10 times but one question stay in my mind:

*When you mean stable, you mean the same stable like without any OC stable, like anykind of software will work the same or better?*

I try some *OC with software* (AI Suite), and that's the result after *8 hours of Prima 95, every test past*.









Look like stable and mainly it is. But some software (Playback in Premiere CS4) doesn't work. My guess is *OC by software is a bad idea*.

*So 100% stable with OC by Bios means no problem or what, even for my CS4 playback for exemple?*

The goal is reach the *4Ghz to reduce the time rendering* in 3DS Max.
So I need *HT on*, and 100% *24/7 stable*.

I'm waiting for a another 6GB GSkill to have 12GB totally and I will start by *Overclocking the Bios by baby step in a another Bios Profil.* To keep my stable one safe. If I can reach 3 or 3.2Gh and totally stable, I will invest in watercooler to reach the 4Ghz.
*This way I'm not gonna hurt the PC and reach the 4Ghz like the guide say or I'm dreaming.*









*Thanks Overclock.net*

Well something like that happend to me while OC'ing my i7 930. This was at the beggining of my 4.2G oc and i noticed that Vantage will crash always at the end of loading JANE NASH scene right when it said Creating textures, and by crash i mean the program itself will crash not windows, not bsod just vantage and i found out a bump in vcore took care of the problem. Tought i might share that.


----------



## FrenchDude94

First of all: *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir*
You may have trouble with 12 ghz. Up to what you're shooting for it should be fine.

I'm sorry to play the dumby... But I don't understand what you mean by 12Ghz? I understand 12GB GSkill or 4Ghz but not 12Ghz. The shooting for as well...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrozenW*
Ok here is my settings for my I7 920 for 4.0Ghz

Thanks. Nice...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knight2000*
Well something like that happend to me while OC'ing my i7 930. [...] the program itself will crash not windows, not bsod just vantage and i found out a bump in vcore took care of the problem. Tought i might share that.

A very good tought actually. Thanks again.

It confirm the theory than a good OC by Bios won't mess with my playback.
I know than OC create more heat. It create also noise between the CPU and the MB (something like that), it's like grain in a camera and that's the reason mainly the playback or similar won't work properly even if all the rest will. Let's call that a collateral damage. I tought i might share that also...

*So far I'm in the good way to OC, am I?*


----------



## criskoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criskoe* 
Hello evrybody!








First off thanks alot for this guide.. Im sure i can speak for alot of people that are new to Overclocking i7 and that its has saved them alot of time... it has made my life eaisier. thanks again for your care....

But I was hoping for a little help.

I got my system all set up last week and found this thread. i quickly read it and went to town on my set up. I went strait to 4.0 with these settings.
Cpu Ratio: 21
Turbo: Off
Blk: 191
Dram Freq: 1531
UCLK: 3063 Mhz
QPI Link: 6893MT/s
Ram Timming: 9,9,9,24,1n
Load Line Cal: Auto
Vcore: 1.225(Bios) 1.230(CPUZ)
CPU PLL: 1.802
QPI/DRAM: 1.3
DRAM BUS: 1.603
IOH: Auto
ICH: Auto
Power saving OFF
Hyperthreading ON

And to my suprise i booted in first go and all seemed well. I first ran 20x linx first to see top temps and quick stable test. top temp was 76c.
Then I proceeded to run Prime 95 small fft for 8 hours and passed np.
Then Large for 8 hours, Passed.
Then Blend for 8 hours, Passed.
I was astonished that first go went so well.
But then i reread the guide and decided i want fully stable. and went for prime blend 16-24h. It bsod after 15hours.







with some ntfs.sys error.
Back to the guide. i also realized that i was not setting prime to high priority. I was just opening it and running it. So i set high priority in task man and tested agin just to see. And it bsod alot sooner.( 4 hours ) with some weird fc bsod code. So i see higher priority is the way to go to really make sure stable. Ne ways i started upping voltages and retesting. But kept getting bsod (always a different one ie.(3b, 0a, fc) always weird 2 letter bsod. and strangly sometimes it would run longer time sometimes shorter but i was always uppin voltage.
after 3 atempts, i went back to the guide. and reread. i decided to use the Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency and see if that would work. I used template but change 2 of them (vcore and Dram Bus).

Cpu Ratio: 21
Turbo: Off
Blk: 191
Dram Freq: 1531
UCLK: 3063 Mhz
QPI Link: 6893MT/s
Ram Timming: 9,9,9,24,1n
Load Line Cal: Auto
_Vcore: *1.250*(Bios) *1.257*(CPUZ)_
CPU PLL: 1.88
QPI/DRAM: 1.35
_*DRAM BUS: 1.627* (My ram is rated for 1.60 so i didnt d0 1.65)_
IOH: 1.2
ICH: 1.2
Cpu Spread and all Power saving OFF
Hyperthreading ON

And it has finally passed 24h Prime95 Blend..

Sorry for all this info but from reading this thread extra info never hurt.
My question is, im sure i have a few voltages too high and could reduce them for better temps and efficency. Which Ones effect temps and life of the cpu mostly? And are there any ones that OBV dont need to be that high? *Which would you guys start decreasing first and in what order?*
Thanks again all..










Thanks for the reply frozen.
I am officialy confused.







lol
As i posted earlier i thought my 4.0 oc was stable untill i was trying to do a 24 hour blend of prime95 and crashed in the 15th hour. I thought that 8hours was enough. So i resorted to trying the Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency and all went well and passed 25 hour no problem. so from there i wanted to slowly decrease voltages. I started decreasing voltages and ran some priority 10 4 hour blend tests before id do another 24 hour test. and some how got my voltages back down to my first oc. passing 4 hours








Nows heres where it gets confusing, a few days ago i randomly started to check for driver updates on asus site and found one for my ethernet so i installed it. yesterday i started to think about when the instability started and when my system was no longer stable. it was around the time of that driver installation so i rolled back the driver to one before to see if it made a difference.
i thought i was waisting my time.. but i thought hey why not try. Now the only other things i can think of that i changed other than voltages and rolled back driver was i set it so that screen saver so it would not come on and used real temp instead of core temp ... so i set it before i went to sleep and when i woke up it was still going after 8 hours but i figured it made it to 15 and crashed before so 8hours is nothing. I left it going and went to work, expecting when i got home 10 hours latter that it would have bsod. but to my suprise again still going strong after 18h. but i was still unsure and saying it must be a fluke. so i went out for the night and when i returned it was still going @24Hours and 10 min..









Can a computer make it through a full 24hours of prime 95 priority 10 by fluke? Do i need to do another 24h? Cause im back to the same settings as before. could that driver really have messed my oc and my oc was fine to begin with?


----------



## criskoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrenchDude94* 
*Hi everybody,*

I finally decide to start OC my *I7 930*. I read the guide 10 times but one question stay in my mind:

*When you mean stable, you mean the same stable like without any OC stable, like anykind of software will work the same or better?*

I try some *OC with software* (AI Suite), and that's the result after *8 hours of Prima 95, every test past*.









Look like stable and mainly it is. But some software (Playback in Premiere CS4) doesn't work. My guess is *OC by software is a bad idea*.

*So 100% stable with OC by Bios means no problem or what, even for my CS4 playback for exemple?*

The goal is reach the *4Ghz to reduce the time rendering* in 3DS Max.
So I need *HT on*, and 100% *24/7 stable*.

I'm waiting for a another 6GB GSkill to have 12GB totally and I will start by *Overclocking the Bios by baby step in a another Bios Profil.* To keep my stable one safe. If I can reach 3 or 3.2Gh and totally stable, I will invest in watercooler to reach the 4Ghz.
*This way I'm not gonna hurt the PC and reach the 4Ghz like the guide say or I'm dreaming.*









*Thanks Overclock.net*

Well just after a quick look at that screen shot. If you want to hit 4 ghz your definatly gonna need better cooling. Your hitting 74c at only a 3.2ghz and 1.17 vcore. You wont get there with stock cooling. (with those temps im assuming thats what u have) But im sure you know that.








And if all you want is 4.0ghz then you should not need to invest in water cooling. Lots of air coolers can do that easy...
As well you will want to do a FULL 24 hour prime95 test and make sure you set priority to 7-10 as the guide says for prime95 to make sure stable.. As ive passed 24 hours of prime in priority 1 and soon as i put it to priority 9 it crashed in the 4th hour. It makes prime95 harder on the system from what ive heard and learnt first hand.... As well Ive now seen errors between 11 and 16 hours which leads me to believe 8 hours wont suffice any more. I used to think 50 linx passes and 8 hours of prime95 was enough.Now only 24 hour test for me now.. sucks waiting 24h for my rig though!







But You wouldnt want it to crash in mid encoding and lose your work.


----------



## FrenchDude94

*Hi criskoe*
and thanks for the reply.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criskoe* 
i randomly started to check for driver updates[...] could that driver really have messed my oc and my oc was fine to begin with?









Thats funny cause:
Yesterday I turn off the PC and it show me "installing 14 updates, please blablabla".
This morning I turn it on and "preparing windows for blablabla".
Just after the PC is on, I re-run Windows Experience Index.
The processor go from 7.4 to 7.5
I was wondering if a updates can have a influence for OC.

In my case (no OC) the PC is better, but doesn't look like in yours criskoe.
_After that, links or not I don't know -> Overcloker in training._

And as I say before by the way...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrenchDude94*
If I can reach 3 or 3.2Gh and totally stable, I will invest in watercooler to reach the 4Ghz.

*Very nice guide you guys, good job Overclock.net!*

*EDIT:*

Will be a good investment or not by the way to *go up 12GB Ram, or it won't help at all for the process of OC?* It's mainly because I work with 3 or 4 softwears in the same time and the "System required" advice by *Autodesk for my use of 3DS Max is 8GB Ram*. But I know that it's not good to listen too much the reseller...

*If not, I prefer keep this money for a watercooler.*


----------



## dinkzor

Excellent guide !


----------



## Tomiger

I'm pretty new to overclocking and I have a bit of trouble, so please excuse any ignorance.

For starters, see my signature for my system (let me know if you need more info)

I am just trying to get rock stable at 3.8ghz. My problem comes with the Prime tests. Here are my settings that I started out with before I began to OC (again, let me know if you need more info):

Bclk: 133
CPU Multipler: x19
QPI: x36 (lowest setting)
Uncore freq: x16
Memory: x8
RAM timings: @spec (8-8-8-24, everything else left alone)
Turbo Mode: disabled
Vcore: 1.216 V
CPU Pll: 1.88
QPI/uncore: 1.26 V
Vdimm: 1.66
EIST: disabled
C1E: disabled
PCIE Freq: 100
LLC: Enabled

This is how I started the OC. I followed the initial steps and method 1. I ran Prime for 2+ hours with my vid and it was stable. I then up'd the bclk to 150, ran Prime again for an hour and a half (still at vcore = 1.216 and qpi/vtt = 1.26). Temps were fine, small and long ffts went fine. I did the same procedure for 170 and 190 bclk and got the same results (good temps, no workers failed after 90 minutes) When I got a bclk of 200 is where I got the expected BSOD from lack of voltage. I then increased the QPI/vtt first. After reaching 1.34 with the same BSOD/Prime freeze each time, I then raised Vcore a bit each time, eventually getting to 1.25.

At Vcore = 1.25, QPI/uncore = 1.34, and bclk = 200, I got to test 6 of the 640k fft when a worker stopped (about 12 minutes into Prime).

I figured it might be a memory issue because with previous test I've done (with similar settings), I always got stuck at long ffts. I wanted to run memtest86+ but no matter how/which program I used to burn the ISO, I could not get a bootable CD. So I ran a session of Prime with strictly small FFTs. It went for 4 hours, but ended with a BSOD (pretty sure it was a random number/letter error).

I tried to set my uncore freq at x17, move ICH and IOH from auto to 1.26, bump vcore to 1.275, and keep QPI/vtt at 1.34.

After a mixted torture test in Prime, it ran for 1 hour and 13 minutes, where a worker stopped at Test 5 during an 800k fft. So I decided to try another small fft session with these settings (up'd IOH and ICH to 1.28). It ran for 51 minutes when a worker stopped during a 10k fft.

So, I am pretty new to this and I am unsure where to go. I don't believe getting a stable system at 3.8ghz should be beyond my system's capability, so I know it's just about getting the settings right. The obvious option is to keep increasing vcore little by little, but of course it's time consuming. I have no problem with it, but I don't want to waste time if there is some obvious tweaking I could do that will help a lot.

So if anyone has suggestions on what I should try, I am open for them. Feel free to ask for any info I left. I know I could/should have let some of the earlier tests run longer, but I was trying to just make sure I was ok to move ahead, and eventually catch up with the voltage increases whenever I reached my target (3.8ghz)

EDIT: Realized I haven't been running Prime with high priority. I'm sure it'll just make my runs worse, but I'm trying some adjusted settings with it now.


----------



## criskoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tomiger* 
I'm pretty new to overclocking and I have a bit of trouble, so please excuse any ignorance.

For starters, see my signature for my system (let me know if you need more info)

I am just trying to get rock stable at 3.8ghz. My problem comes with the Prime tests. Here are my settings that I started out with before I began to OC (again, let me know if you need more info):

Bclk: 133
CPU Multipler: x19
QPI: x36 (lowest setting)
Uncore freq: x16
Memory: x8
RAM timings: @spec (8-8-8-24, everything else left alone)
Turbo Mode: disabled
Vcore: 1.216 V
CPU Pll: 1.88
QPI/uncore: 1.26 V
Vdimm: 1.66
EIST: disabled
C1E: disabled
PCIE Freq: 100
LLC: Enabled

This is how I started the OC. I followed the initial steps and method 1. I ran Prime for 2+ hours with my vid and it was stable. I then up'd the bclk to 150, ran Prime again for an hour and a half (still at vcore = 1.216 and qpi/vtt = 1.26). Temps were fine, small and long ffts went fine. I did the same procedure for 170 and 190 bclk and got the same results (good temps, no workers failed after 90 minutes) When I got a bclk of 200 is where I got the expected BSOD from lack of voltage. I then increased the QPI/vtt first. After reaching 1.34 with the same BSOD/Prime freeze each time, I then raised Vcore a bit each time, eventually getting to 1.25.

At Vcore = 1.25, QPI/uncore = 1.34, and bclk = 200, I got to test 6 of the 640k fft when a worker stopped (about 12 minutes into Prime).

I figured it might be a memory issue because with previous test I've done (with similar settings), I always got stuck at long ffts. I wanted to run memtest86+ but no matter how/which program I used to burn the ISO, I could not get a bootable CD. So I ran a session of Prime with strictly small FFTs. It went for 4 hours, but ended with a BSOD (pretty sure it was a random number/letter error).

I tried to set my uncore freq at x17, move ICH and IOH from auto to 1.26, bump vcore to 1.275, and keep QPI/vtt at 1.34.

After a mixted torture test in Prime, it ran for 1 hour and 13 minutes, where a worker stopped at Test 5 during an 800k fft. So I decided to try another small fft session with these settings (up'd IOH and ICH to 1.28). It ran for 51 minutes when a worker stopped during a 10k fft.

So, I am pretty new to this and I am unsure where to go. I don't believe getting a stable system at 3.8ghz should be beyond my system's capability, so I know it's just about getting the settings right. The obvious option is to keep increasing vcore little by little, but of course it's time consuming. I have no problem with it, but I don't want to waste time if there is some obvious tweaking I could do that will help a lot.

So if anyone has suggestions on what I should try, I am open for them. Feel free to ask for any info I left. I know I could/should have let some of the earlier tests run longer, but I was trying to just make sure I was ok to move ahead, and eventually catch up with the voltage increases whenever I reached my target (3.8ghz)

EDIT: Realized I haven't been running Prime with high priority. I'm sure it'll just make my runs worse, but I'm trying some adjusted settings with it now.

What temps are you hitting and what cpu cooler do you have?
You may want to try a 21 multi and 180 blk to achieve 3.8
try these settings and see it they work. and from there if they pass then you can start to slowly reduce voltages.

*Cpu Ratio: 21*
Turbo: Off
*Blk: 180*
*Ram Timming: 9,9,9,24,1n*
*Vcore: 1.275*
*CPU PLL: 1.88**
QPI/DRAM: 1.35*
*DRAM BUS: 1.66*
*IOH: 1.2*
*ICH: 1.2*
Cpu Spread and all Power saving OFF


----------



## Tomiger

I have a Xigmatek Dark Knight heatsink ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-029-_-Product )

I can't hit x21 on the ud5 without enabling turbo mode, which I've read is best to keep off. If all else fails, I can give it a shot.

I am 51 minutes into a P95 test with Vcore = 1.28125, QPI/vtt = 1.34, IOH = 1.2, ICH = 1.28. My max temp so far is 84 and its averaging around 82. In previous test around these settings, max temp was usually 82 and it sat around 80-79 (note: air cooled, if it wasn't obvious). I have been running my machine since this morning, so the room has become unusually hot. During normal usage, I would expect the temps to be a bit lower, as they were earlier in the day.

If this current P95 run fails (with my current luck, it'll be any minute haha). After that, I'll try those settings.

Also, I am not 100% sure I have all the correct settings disabled, as things aren't named exactly the same and I am unfamiliar with some settings. I haven't had too much luck finding posts/guides with my same setup.

EDIT: Alright, P95 had a worker stop at 1 hr 45 minutes in, during a 896k fft. That's the best I've gotten so far, but I will try your settings now. If these don't do any better, I'll go back to what I had and make some adjustments.


----------



## Tomiger

Ok, P95 "stopped responding" after about 6 or 7 hours. Should I try to increase the vcore or are there other things to try first?


----------



## lngu81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


Ok, P95 "stopped responding" after about 6 or 7 hours. Should I try to increase the vcore or are there other things to try first?


QPI is abit low, try 1.355v, I have a slightly different system but fundamentally similar. I'm able to run p95 for the last 5hrs on 1.275 bios vcore (1.232), Qpi @ 1.33? something, the next voltage down from 1.355, Max temp is 76C


----------



## Tomiger

Sorry the lack of a concise list of my settings. Here is what I am running right now in P95 for the past 4 hours:

Cpu Ratio: 21
Turbo: ON (can't get 21 without it, just seeing how it will run)
Blk: 181
Ram Timming: 9,9,9,24,1n
Vcore: 1.29 BIOS (1.248 in cpuz)
CPU PLL: 1.88
QPI/DRAM: 1.36 (gotta choose 1.34 or 1.36)
DRAM BUS: 1.66
IOH: 1.2
ICH: 1.2

With a max temp of 83 I believe but riding at 80 on average, after having the machine on for the past 24 hours. If I can get stable at 1.29, I will try to step down a bit to lower the temps. Any other suggestions?

EDIT: Great, power went out @ 5 hours and 30 minutes. Gotta restart. I am stepping down to 1.28 vcore BIOS for this test.

Also realized I had windows set to go to sleep after 30 minutes of no activity. Whether that caused a failure on P95 during last night's run, I dunno, but I disabled it for now. 3 hours in, max temp of 79 @ vcore 1.28, averaging at 76. Looking good so far.


----------



## lngu81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


Sorry the lack of a concise list of my settings. Here is what I am running right now in P95 for the past 4 hours:

Cpu Ratio: 21
Turbo: ON (can't get 21 without it, just seeing how it will run)
Blk: 181
Ram Timming: 9,9,9,24,1n
Vcore: 1.29 BIOS (1.248 in cpuz)
CPU PLL: 1.88
QPI/DRAM: 1.36 (gotta choose 1.34 or 1.36)
DRAM BUS: 1.66
IOH: 1.2
ICH: 1.2

With a max temp of 83 I believe but riding at 80 on average, after having the machine on for the past 24 hours. If I can get stable at 1.29, I will try to step down a bit to lower the temps. Any other suggestions?

EDIT: Great, power went out @ 5 hours and 30 minutes. Gotta restart. I am stepping down to 1.28 vcore BIOS for this test.

Also realized I had windows set to go to sleep after 30 minutes of no activity. Whether that caused a failure on P95 during last night's run, I dunno, but I disabled it for now. 3 hours in, max temp of 79 @ vcore 1.28, averaging at 76. Looking good so far.


congrat, 5 hrs p95 is good...now try 19x 211 instead of 21x and turn turbo core off. BTW you need another fan to pull the heat off the heat sink and possibly another one to pull the heat oout of your case.


----------



## criskoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


Sorry the lack of a concise list of my settings. Here is what I am running right now in P95 for the past 4 hours:

Vcore: 1.29 BIOS (1.248 in cpuz)

Also realized I had windows set to go to sleep after 30 minutes of no activity. Whether that caused a failure on P95 during last night's run, I dunno, but I disabled it for now. 3 hours in, max temp of 79 @ vcore 1.28, averaging at 76. Looking good so far.



Well thats good that you getting longer stability times. Means that your on your way. Id add vcore if fail. by looking at this.. *Vcore: 1.29 BIOS (1.248 in cpuz)* the vdroop youve lost .05
so you could confortbly go to 1.275 in cpuz so 1.325 in bios or im not sure what it would be called in your bios but something like (enable line load calibration or dissable Vdroop so what you set in bios is what you get in windows and doesnt drop as much.

Glad to see that your getting somewhere tho.


----------



## Tomiger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lngu81*


congrat, 5 hrs p95 is good...now try 19x 211 instead of 21x and turn turbo core off. BTW you need another fan to pull the heat off the heat sink and possibly another one to pull the heat oout of your case.


What is the advantage getting 100% stable at x19 w/o turbo? I am able to have it on without enabling EIST, as the guide mentioned. As for my cooling system, I have some fans right above where the heatsink is that are pulling air out. Like I mentioned in the other post, I am riding at about 75 average during P95 at 1.28v. In the long run, I am probably going to upgrade to a water cooled system, for noise and obvious temperature reduction, and just to try something new.

And thanks for the help so far guys.


----------



## lngu81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


What is the advantage getting 100% stable at x19 w/o turbo? I am able to have it on without enabling EIST, as the guide mentioned. As for my cooling system, I have some fans right above where the heatsink is that are pulling air out. Like I mentioned in the other post, I am riding at about 75 average during P95 at 1.28v. In the long run, I am probably going to upgrade to a water cooled system, for noise and obvious temperature reduction, and just to try something new.

And thanks for the help so far guys.


I can't think of any real life advantages for switching off turbo core







except for higher NB and QPI. When your core is not running on turbo, it's actually running at 3.8Ghz. For the shake of OC, I like to push my CPU to the limit and being stable @ true 4Ghz.

you're welcome, gladly that i can help.


----------



## Tomiger

Ah yeah I see what you mean. I am just trying to get a stable oc at 3.8ghz by the way. So without the machine running on turbo now, it'll be at 3.6ghz.

How long should I keep running this current blended P95 test before trying 19x200 (currently at 21x181, vcore at 1.28v and qpi/vtt at 1.36)? Right now it is at 5 hours, no errors, fine temperatures. If I moved to 19x200, what would I expect to adjust? Would current voltage settings be in the same range, and what about memory?


----------



## lngu81

increase your QPI voltage if you move to 19x, I cranked my up to 1.41 and reducing it to find the stable voltage, you will out roughly your stable QPI volt @ 15mins into p95. you will need less voltage than me, but it's safe to crank to 1.4v, if not increase QPI by 2 steps and work from there.

I just stop my p95, turned on turbo core and cranked it to 4.2ghz @ 21x200, 1.36vcore(1.312 cpuz), same voltages for everything else as 4Ghz oc







, max temp is 89C. So far stable for 10mins, which is good. Previous attempt was 1.35v and BSOD







, once I pass the 2hrs mark on p95, I will decrease QPI volt.

Edit: just crashed at 1.3625, increased vcore a notch to 1.3685


----------



## Tomiger

Alright, I started a new prime test, since this is my ultimate target clock speed for the time being, I'll keep this for as long as I can (stop it at 12+ hours). I started with no change in voltages, just changed it to x19 and 200. I'll post how it goes.

EDIT: QPI @ 1.36 had a worker stop immediately. Trying 1.38 now.

20 minutes into P95 now @ 1.38 QPI. If I understand your last post correctly lngu81, does that suggest a stable QPI? Either way, I'll be running it overnight if it allows me to hah.


----------



## yxenuz

can any1 help me pls.. i overclocked my new i7 930 D0 up 3610mhz and make it stable running prime95 for almost 24hrs. my idle temp is 38Â°C, 71Â°C on prime. I NEED TO KNOW HOW CAN I MAKE IT @ 3800mhz? should i encrease bclk freq?

my setting is
CPU RATIO SETTING: 19
BCLK FREQUENCY: 190
PCIE FREQUENCY: 100

CPU VOLTAGE: 1.250
CPU PLL VOLTAGE: 1.88
QPI/DRAM VOLTAGE: 1.275
IOH VOLTAGE: 1.20
ICH VOLTAGE: 1.20
DRAM BUS VOLTAGE: 1.64

my system is listed below..


----------



## Tomiger

Well, in general, you can attempt what I am doing. Raise your blck to 200. You'll most likely have to raise your QPI voltage then. But I would just raise your blck to 200 and run Prime with the same settings you have. More than likely it'll fail pretty soon. So just increase your QPI a bit. You'll eventually either find a stable QPI or hit a wall (too high of a QPI). If you hit a wall, try increasing other voltages (reread the Prime95 errors part of the first post in this thread and adjust accordingly). As of now I'm shooting for rock stable 3.8ghz at QPI = 1.38, vcore = 1.28v (being a noob at overclocking, it is definitely a challenge for me ha).


----------



## yxenuz

@Tomiger, thanks for your quick reply. i already did what you says, i raised BCLK to 200 and QPI to 1.30. im running now @ 3800mhz but my max temp increased also by 2Â°. i already passed 1024k on prime95, hope these setting is stable.. thanks again.!


----------



## Tomiger

Agh, worker stopped during a 1440k fft, 3 hours and 40 minutes into the test. Any suggestions on what to try? Again:

Cpu Ratio: 19
Turbo: OFF
Blk: 200
Ram Timming: 9,9,9,24,1n
Vcore: 1.29 BIOS (1.248 in cpuz)
CPU PLL: 1.88
QPI/DRAM: 1.38
DRAM BUS: 1.66
IOH: 1.2
ICH: 1.2
Vdimm: 1.66
EIST: disabled
C1E: disabled
PCIE Freq: 100
LLC: Enabled
QPI: x36 (lowest setting)
Uncore freq: x17

According the original post about P95 errors, failing during longer ffts suggest a memory problem. I can't get a working memtest boot CD. Should I increase IOH? At any rate, I'll ran purely small ffts overnight to make sure it isn't voltage.


----------



## lngu81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tomiger* 
Agh, worker stopped during a 1440k fft, 3 hours and 40 minutes into the test. Any suggestions on what to try? Again:

Cpu Ratio: 19
Turbo: OFF
Blk: 200
Ram Timming: 9,9,9,24,1n
Vcore: 1.29 BIOS (1.248 in cpuz)
CPU PLL: 1.88
QPI/DRAM: 1.38
DRAM BUS: 1.66
IOH: 1.2
ICH: 1.2
Vdimm: 1.66
EIST: disabled
C1E: disabled
PCIE Freq: 100
LLC: Enabled
QPI: x36 (lowest setting)
Uncore freq: x17

According the original post about P95 errors, failing during longer ffts suggest a memory problem. I can't get a working memtest boot CD. Should I increase IOH? At any rate, I'll ran purely small ffts overnight to make sure it isn't voltage.

Btw is your CPU C0 or D0?
Use 6x for ram, switch to 9 9 9 24 2T, QPI = 1.38v should be enough for 200x36 (your QPI freq. increase due to increase to 200), change IOH ICH CPU-PLL voltages to auto, run p95. I suspect your ram are not stable at 1T


----------



## lngu81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tomiger* 
Alright, I started a new prime test, since this is my ultimate target clock speed for the time being, I'll keep this for as long as I can (stop it at 12+ hours). I started with no change in voltages, just changed it to x19 and 200. I'll post how it goes.

EDIT: QPI @ 1.36 had a worker stop immediately. Trying 1.38 now.

20 minutes into P95 now @ 1.38 QPI. If I understand your last post correctly lngu81, does that suggest a stable QPI? Either way, I'll be running it overnight if it allows me to hah.

That's right, you will BSOD if QPI is not stable







, most likely your ram are unstable. As stated in previous post, loosen up your ram, let the system automated its ram volt. Get a stable CPU 1st then work on tighten the ram, but it's not necessary.

Edit, I got BSOD at 4.2Ghz with Bios 1.38vcore, Max temp was 95 - attempt failed with air cool, need wc to go pass 4.2Ghz


----------



## Tomiger

I have D0. I just made a memtest bootable USB drive, so going to run that over night to rule out defective ram. After that, I will run a small fft tomorrow afternoon/night to ensure my CPU voltages are good. If I pass both of those, I will work on large ffts on Monday (fall semester classes start, so I'll have the chance to just let it run while I'm gone, makes it go by faster hah). Thanks again and I'll keep you updated


----------



## yxenuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yxenuz* 
can any1 help me pls.. i overclocked my new i7 930 D0 up 3610mhz and make it stable running prime95 for almost 24hrs. my idle temp is 38Â°C, 71Â°C on prime. I NEED TO KNOW HOW CAN I MAKE IT @ 3800mhz? should i encrease bclk freq?

my setting is
CPU RATIO SETTING: 19
BCLK FREQUENCY: 190 raised to 200
PCIE FREQUENCY: 100

CPU VOLTAGE: 1.250
CPU PLL VOLTAGE: 1.88
QPI/DRAM VOLTAGE: 1.275 raised to 1.30
IOH VOLTAGE: 1.20
ICH VOLTAGE: 1.20
DRAM BUS VOLTAGE: 1.64

my system is listed below..


im now @3.8ghz, 73Â°C max temp. 8hrs running prime still stable







hoping for 24hrs.


----------



## lngu81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yxenuz* 
im now @3.8ghz, 73Â°C max temp. 8hrs running prime still stable







hoping for 24hrs.









you should be fine by now, if any thing goes wrong, most likely will be your ram. go for gold, push to 4ghz


----------



## yxenuz

@Ingu81, yeah im also worried bout my ram hope no prob on my 8-8-8-20-59 clocks. after i make it stable at 3.8ghz ill go for 4ghz. but i think i should replace my V8 to water cooler coz im now @ 73Â°C max. thanks..


----------



## lngu81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yxenuz* 
@Ingu81, yeah im also worried bout my ram hope no prob on my 8-8-8-20-59 clocks. after i make it stable at 3.8ghz ill go for 4ghz. but i think i should replace my V8 to water cooler coz im now @ 73Â°C max. thanks..

73C p95 is fine, you are most likely to reach 86C at 4Ghz, which is still fine







max limit for 920 is 100C, you wont reach 73C under normal load or gaming either. But wc is is better that is if you can afford it.


----------



## yxenuz

im able to hit 3.80ghz w/ these settings w/o any prob for 12hrs..

my setting is
CPU RATIO SETTING: 19
BCLK FREQUENCY: 200
PCIE FREQUENCY: 100

CPU VOLTAGE: 1.250
CPU PLL VOLTAGE: 1.88
QPI/DRAM VOLTAGE: 1.30
IOH VOLTAGE: 1.20
ICH VOLTAGE: 1.20
DRAM BUS VOLTAGE: 1.64

what should i raised to hit 4ghz? by the way i got a 930 D0.
thanks..


----------



## Stance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yxenuz* 
im able to hit 3.80ghz w/ these settings w/o any prob for 12hrs..

my setting is
CPU RATIO SETTING: 19
BCLK FREQUENCY: 200
PCIE FREQUENCY: 100

CPU VOLTAGE: 1.250
CPU PLL VOLTAGE: 1.88
QPI/DRAM VOLTAGE: 1.30
IOH VOLTAGE: 1.20
ICH VOLTAGE: 1.20
DRAM BUS VOLTAGE: 1.64

what should i raised to hit 4ghz? by the way i got a 930 D0.
thanks..

For one, use 191x21.
For second, have you even checked if it doesn't already work under these settings? I can't quite tell from your post if you have or haven't. Incase you did and it wasn't stable, start playing with the vCore and VTT.


----------



## Tomiger

Hm, well I ran memtest overnight and went through 7 passes and ended up with 7 errors, kind of discouraging. I am not sure if it was the settings I used when running the test, the original post mentioned not overclocking the cpu, using 1.35 for QPI, 1.64-1.66 DRAM voltage, and running the RAM at its spec. I thought I did all of that.

Either way, I am running small ffts now to test the CPU, using the memory settings suggested by lgnu81. If I can pass that, I'll see if those settings work for the large ffts.


----------



## Stance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


Hm, well I ran memtest overnight and went through 7 passes and ended up with 7 errors, kind of discouraging. I am not sure if it was the settings I used when running the test, the original post mentioned not overclocking the cpu, using 1.35 for QPI, 1.64-1.66 DRAM voltage, and running the RAM at its spec. I thought I did all of that.

Either way, I am running small ffts now to test the CPU, using the memory settings suggested by lgnu81. If I can pass that, I'll see if those settings work for the large ffts.


Your chip sounds far from stable, be sure to check out some LinX and P95 too. Tried lowering/upping the vCore/VTT yet? 1.35v QPI/VTT is mostly not needed for 4GHz.


----------



## yxenuz

@Stance, i havnt tried it yet.. ok i ll try it.. thanks again.. but i have a question first is there any difference between 3.8ghz and 4.0ghz?


----------



## Tomiger

I'm only trying to achieve stability at 3.8ghz right now. So far, I haven't had any p95 errors in my tests to solely suggest cpu voltage problems. In the past day, all the failed test have been during large ffts. Of course that doesn't guarantee that cpu voltage is fine, but it does suggest memory problems. I am in the process of just testing the cpu voltage now to decide if it's fully stable or not.

The settings listed in that post were only for running memtest, the original post suggested:

"Begin by setting your ram timings in the bios and setting your qpi/uncore to 1.35 and your vdimm to 1.64-1.66. Do not oc your cpu. Just run your ram at its rated spec to make sure that the ram is stable and not defective. "

To actually make it far into p95 @ 3.ghz, I have to set my QPI to 1.38.


----------



## Stance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yxenuz*


@Stance, i havnt tried it yet.. ok i ll try it.. thanks again.. but i have a question first is there any difference between 3.8ghz and 4.0ghz?


In everyday use, no.
For the sake of performance, yes.


----------



## Stance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


I'm only trying to achieve stability at 3.8ghz right now. So far, I haven't had any p95 errors in my tests to solely suggest cpu voltage problems. In the past day, all the failed test have been during large ffts. Of course that doesn't guarantee that cpu voltage is fine, but it does suggest memory problems. I am in the process of just testing the cpu voltage now to decide if it's fully stable or not.


Hmm, you might want to check that memory then, just to exclude it from being the cause. Raise its multiplier and do some testing at stock CPU settings.


----------



## Tomiger

Sorry for all the questions

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-365-_-Product
That is the RAM I have. So you say put the CPU at stock settings, and raise the memory multiplier? How high should I raise it? I've only been using it at x8. As for the timings, I understand the spec is 8-8-8-24, but what should I set the command rate to? Leave it on auto?

NOTE: Looking for optimal settings to use when testing with memtest.

EDIT: Linked wrong memory the first time, link updated.


----------



## Stance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


Sorry for all the questions

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-424-_-Product

That is the RAM I have. So you say put the CPU at stock settings, and raise the memory multiplier? How high should I raise it? I've only been using it at x8. As for the timings, I understand the spec is 8-8-8-24, but what should I set the command rate to? Leave it on auto?

NOTE: Looking for optimal settings to use when testing with memtest.


Yes leave it on auto. You should raise the memory's multiplier to the point where your RAM reaches its stock speed, to ensure it operates stable under normal conditions. 1600MHz in your case..


----------



## Tomiger

I am strictly running Test 5 since it gives the errors the quickest. I am getting errors as soon as 98% of the first pass and the furthest I've gone is 98% into the 2nd pass (no more than 90 seconds into the whole process). I tried adjusting IOH after failing, with no improvement. Does this indicate faulty RAM or could I still have some settings wrong? I suppose I should test each stick now.


----------



## cowsflyin

Hi all,

This thread and the forums here have been phenomenal in helping me oc my new system. I was able to fly up to 3.8 on stock settings just increasing the vcore. I tried going up to 4.2 but it was getting too hot for my liking. Now I am working on stable 4.0 settings. I left most of the voltages on Auto. I am looking for some advice on tweaking the settings and locking in the voltages. Working on OC'ing the Vid cards at the moment.

Edit: I forgot to mention, running these settings with Prime95 last night for 9 hrs at 0 errors but my load temps were around 78C


----------



## Tomiger

So far, 2 out of my 3 sticks of RAM are passing test 5 of memtest, 20 passes (using test 5 for the moment because it gives errors the soonest. I'll run a full test once I get this figured out). Going to test the last one in a few, and if that works, I'll test each slot, then run a test on all 3 again. I am curious though: If all these sticks are working, and each slot is working, what could be the cause of not passing the memtest when all 3 are used together? I was running at their specs and everything.

EDIT: After googling some, apparently a decent amount of people have had problems with their OCZ gold RAM (pretty much exactly what I am experiencing). Might have to RMA/get new RAM.

At first try, all 3 sticks worked in the first slot. All but 1 worked in the second slot. All but 1 (the same one) worked in the third slot. Then I put that 1 back into the first slot and it failed. I am going to retest the "working" 2 for even longer to double check. Either way, it looks like I need new RAM and I don't think I'm going to stick with OCZ


----------



## yxenuz

@All,
CPU RATIO SETTING: 21
BCLK FREQUENCY: 191
PCIE FREQUENCY: 100

CPU VOLTAGE: 1.30
CPU PLL VOLTAGE: 1.88
QPI/DRAM VOLTAGE: 1.325
IOH VOLTAGE: 1.20
ICH VOLTAGE: 1.20
DRAM BUS VOLTAGE: 1.64

i tried these seting to hit 4.0ghz and it did, but the problem was i got BSOD code 101.







then i tried incresing my VCORE to 1.325, i still got BSOD code 01E. tried to increase again my VCORE to 1.350 same thing BSOD but code 02B. tried lowering my QPI voltage, what i got is BSOD 124. so the prob was my cpu voltage right.? i was little worried about my cpu voltage if im going to increase again to 1.375 or 1.4, that was a way to high for an i7 930 D0 chip right?







im currently back to my stable 3.8ghz. but i still need to push this baby to 4.0 i need advice please. or probably i got a bad chip..


----------



## lngu81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


Hm, well I ran memtest overnight and went through 7 passes and ended up with 7 errors, kind of discouraging. I am not sure if it was the settings I used when running the test, the original post mentioned not overclocking the cpu, using 1.35 for QPI, 1.64-1.66 DRAM voltage, and running the RAM at its spec. I thought I did all of that.

Either way, I am running small ffts now to test the CPU, using the memory settings suggested by lgnu81. If I can pass that, I'll see if those settings work for the large ffts.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


I'm only trying to achieve stability at 3.8ghz right now. So far, I haven't had any p95 errors in my tests to solely suggest cpu voltage problems. In the past day, all the failed test have been during large ffts. Of course that doesn't guarantee that cpu voltage is fine, but it does suggest memory problems. I am in the process of just testing the cpu voltage now to decide if it's fully stable or not.

The settings listed in that post were only for running memtest, the original post suggested:

"Begin by setting your ram timings in the bios and setting your qpi/uncore to 1.35 and your vdimm to 1.64-1.66. Do not oc your cpu. Just run your ram at its rated spec to make sure that the ram is stable and not defective. "

To actually make it far into p95 @ 3.ghz, I have to set my QPI to 1.38.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


Sorry for all the questions

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-365-_-Product
That is the RAM I have. So you say put the CPU at stock settings, and raise the memory multiplier? How high should I raise it? I've only been using it at x8. As for the timings, I understand the spec is 8-8-8-24, but what should I set the command rate to? Leave it on auto?

NOTE: Looking for optimal settings to use when testing with memtest.

EDIT: Linked wrong memory the first time, link updated.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


I am strictly running Test 5 since it gives the errors the quickest. I am getting errors as soon as 98% of the first pass and the furthest I've gone is 98% into the 2nd pass (no more than 90 seconds into the whole process). I tried adjusting IOH after failing, with no improvement. Does this indicate faulty RAM or could I still have some settings wrong? I suppose I should test each stick now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


So far, 2 out of my 3 sticks of RAM are passing test 5 of memtest, 20 passes (using test 5 for the moment because it gives errors the soonest. I'll run a full test once I get this figured out). Going to test the last one in a few, and if that works, I'll test each slot, then run a test on all 3 again. I am curious though: If all these sticks are working, and each slot is working, what could be the cause of not passing the memtest when all 3 are used together? I was running at their specs and everything.

EDIT: After googling some, apparently a decent amount of people have had problems with their OCZ gold RAM (pretty much exactly what I am experiencing). Might have to RMA/get new RAM.

At first try, all 3 sticks worked in the first slot. All but 1 worked in the second slot. All but 1 (the same one) worked in the third slot. Then I put that 1 back into the first slot and it failed. I am going to retest the "working" 2 for even longer to double check. Either way, it looks like I need new RAM and I don't think I'm going to stick with OCZ


Ok, 1st you need to establish 100% stable OC of CPU at the right vcore, therefore the less interference from other parts the better. Make your ram run at lowest multipler (6x), loosen it up, by doing so you can reduce any issues with ram. Don't worry about memtest result for now, Put CPU- PLL IOH IOP on auto, use 9 9 9 24 2t, changing to 2t will significant ease the stress on your RAM.
So far you are very close of getting the right Vcore and QPI for 3.8Ghz, just keep decreasing Vcore, run P95 for 30mins each time until it become unstable and up 1 notch. Repeat this with QPI but increase by 2 notch instead of 1 (allowance for RAM OC later) .
Ok now you can work on RAM, you can ignore the errors from memtest and run RAM at low speed, it will not make much different in real life usage, only when Benching.
Or RMA the RAM, it's certainly defect - BTW OCZ GOLD is not bad, but quality control is not too good, it's like playing Russian Roulette. I have been using G.skill for 6 different systems - none errors so far and LIFETIME WARRANTY


----------



## lngu81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yxenuz*


@All,
CPU RATIO SETTING: 21
BCLK FREQUENCY: 191
PCIE FREQUENCY: 100

CPU VOLTAGE: 1.30
CPU PLL VOLTAGE: 1.88
QPI/DRAM VOLTAGE: 1.325
IOH VOLTAGE: 1.20
ICH VOLTAGE: 1.20
DRAM BUS VOLTAGE: 1.64

i tried these seting to hit 4.0ghz and it did, but the problem was i got BSOD code 101.







then i tried incresing my VCORE to 1.325, i still got BSOD code 01E. tried to increase again my VCORE to 1.350 same thing BSOD but code 02B. tried lowering my QPI voltage, what i got is BSOD 124. so the prob was my cpu voltage right.? i was little worried about my cpu voltage if im going to increase again to 1.375 or 1.4, that was a way to high for an i7 930 D0 chip right?







im currently back to my stable 3.8ghz. but i still need to push this baby to 4.0 i need advice please. or probably i got a bad chip..


QPI is too low, crank to 1.41v and work from there.


----------



## Tomiger

Thanks for the input. One of my sticks is definitely defective. Been running the other 2 sticks (at the same time) through memtest for the past 2 and a half hours with no errors. Going to let it ride until I go to sleep tonight. I'll see if I can get any refund of my money (I bought the RAM months ago, but worth a shot). Otherwise, I can RMA it after I get some new RAM and either keep the OCZ as backup or sell it to someone.

Here is something I am wondering about: If I establish that this 4GB of RAM is stable, would any settings need to be adjusted currently (the settings you just suggested for me) when working for the 3.8ghz OC? I don't think there would be, but I just want to make sure. So if I then got some new RAM and went back to 6GB, my settings (assuming they were stable by then) would be adequate with 6GB? I would be getting the same spec RAM, just a different brand. So to summarize that a little bit more concisely: If I ever achieved a stable oc with X amount of RAM, would those same settings work if I added another X amount of the same speed/spec RAM?

Sorry for all the questions; memory is what I am least informed about in this situation.


----------



## yxenuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lngu81* 
QPI is too low, crank to 1.41v and work from there.









1.41v is that safe? but i got a D0 chip. some says safe point for QPI is 1.35 only..


----------



## lngu81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tomiger* 
Thanks for the input. One of my sticks is definitely defective. Been running the other 2 sticks (at the same time) through memtest for the past 2 and a half hours with no errors. Going to let it ride until I go to sleep tonight. I'll see if I can get any refund of my money (I bought the RAM months ago, but worth a shot). Otherwise, I can RMA it after I get some new RAM and either keep the OCZ as backup or sell it to someone.

Here is something I am wondering about: If I establish that this 4GB of RAM is stable, would any settings need to be adjusted currently (the settings you just suggested for me) when working for the 3.8ghz OC? I don't think there would be, but I just want to make sure. So if I then got some new RAM and went back to 6GB, my settings (assuming they were stable by then) would be adequate with 6GB? I would be getting the same spec RAM, just a different brand. So to summarize that a little bit more concisely: If I ever achieved a stable oc with X amount of RAM, would those same settings work if I added another X amount of the same speed/spec RAM?

Sorry for all the questions; memory is what I am least informed about in this situation.

Nope, since IOH and ICH is on auto, extra 2gb will not make a different, Your 4gb ram will be running at stock voltage same as 6gb same speed/spec


----------



## lngu81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yxenuz* 







1.41v is that safe? but i got a D0 chip. some says safe point for QPI is 1.35 only..

it's quite safe to increase 1.4, i pushed mine to 1.5 for 4.2ghz OC, temp too high so I gave up.
Checkout my previous post to Tomiger regards loosen up the ram and running at lowest speed 1st.
What's the spec of your ram?


----------



## Tomiger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lngu81* 
Nope, since IOH and ICH is on auto, extra 2gb will not make a different, Your 4gb ram will be running at stock voltage same as 6gb same speed/spec

Alright thanks. Memtest ran on my 4GB for 4 hours without any problems, I'm content. I will start again with P95 tomorrow morning.

I also just reflashed my BIOS to f12, so now I can use the x21 multiplier without turbo on, so that should save me some voltages later on (let me know if you have new suggestions for voltages now, since I'll be at a 180/181 bclk instead of 200). For now, I will start at vcore 1.28 / qpi 1.38 and step down each time after a 30 minute P95 run, until I become unstable and then step up once/twice, as you said. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## criskoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tomiger* 
Alright thanks. Memtest ran on my 4GB for 4 hours without any problems, I'm content. I will start again with P95 tomorrow morning.

I also just reflashed my BIOS to f12, so now I can use the x21 multiplier without turbo on, so that should save me some voltages later on (let me know if you have new suggestions for voltages now, since I'll be at a 180/181 bclk instead of 200). For now, I will start at vcore 1.28 / qpi 1.38 and step down each time after a 30 minute P95 run, until I become unstable and then step up once/twice, as you said. Thanks again for your help.

Nice about the bios update. I still believe youlle get there easier with the 21 multi as i said earlier. i still think you shoudl use the first sugestion i gave you again. and from there up the vcore slowly from 1.275 and i believe you should be good.


----------



## Tomiger

Alright thanks, I'll give that a shot now (now, as in, 2 hours ago when I started the test ha). Started at vcore 1.275 and I've been running P95 blended for 2 hours and 15 minutes error free so far. I'll post back with further info later.

EDIT: 5 hrs and 45 minutes in and still going, max temp of 80, but been sitting at 74-75 most of the time.

Also, I was wondering: I am switching from 4 GB OCZ gold (8-8-8-24 spec, 1.65v) to 6 GB Corsair (8-8-8-24 spec, 1.65V). The P95 I am running now is with the 4GB of OCZ in. If I prove to be stable under that, would it still be a good idea to do another 16-24 hour P95 run with the new Corsair RAM when I get it? lngu81 said I would be fine, assuming I had ICH and IOH on auto, but right now I am using criskoe's suggestion of 1.2 for ICH and IOH. Would I need to run P95 again with those settings and 6GB of RAM, or do the ICH and IOH not matter when adding a larger amount of RAM?


----------



## Pratch

hey guys, im new at this site, but i was wondering if some of you could help med. i jusu built my first rig but i want to achive 4ghz! i have i7 930(H50 Cooler)rampage 3 extreme, HIS 5970, Corsair dominator gt 9-9-924 1866 mhz. there are many things about overclocking that i dont understand, ande the guides are helping someways but when i try to OC to 4 ghz it BSODs. help would be great! have been reading and learning on this site for a while now and decided to ask here. sorry to be a noob!







hope none of you flames me, haha


----------



## lngu81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pratch* 
hey guys, im new at this site, but i was wondering if some of you could help med. i jusu built my first rig but i want to achive 4ghz! i have i7 930(H50 Cooler)rampage 3 extreme, HIS 5970, Corsair dominator gt 9-9-924 1866 mhz. there are many things about overclocking that i dont understand, ande the guides are helping someways but when i try to OC to 4 ghz it BSODs. help would be great! have been reading and learning on this site for a while now and decided to ask here. sorry to be a noob!







hope none of you flames me, haha

Pratch - everyone is a noob in the beginning, 1st of all you need to be more specific with description, tell us what have you done with Oc in term of voltages and setting in Bios, some screen shot of your CPUZ will be helpful. What's do you find to be the obstacles or difficult to understand? then we will attempt to help you from there.

cheers buddy


----------



## lngu81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tomiger* 
Alright thanks, I'll give that a shot now (now, as in, 2 hours ago when I started the test ha). Started at vcore 1.275 and I've been running P95 blended for 2 hours and 15 minutes error free so far. I'll post back with further info later.

EDIT: 5 hrs and 45 minutes in and still going, max temp of 80, but been sitting at 74-75 most of the time.

Also, I was wondering: I am switching from 4 GB OCZ gold (8-8-8-24 spec, 1.65v) to 6 GB Corsair (8-8-8-24 spec, 1.65V). The P95 I am running now is with the 4GB of OCZ in. If I prove to be stable under that, would it still be a good idea to do another 16-24 hour P95 run with the new Corsair RAM when I get it? lngu81 said I would be fine, assuming I had ICH and IOH on auto, but right now I am using criskoe's suggestion of 1.2 for ICH and IOH. Would I need to run P95 again with those settings and 6GB of RAM, or do the ICH and IOH not matter when adding a larger amount of RAM?

IN general, you need to make sure your system is stable when new parts are installed, but you should be fine with IOH IOC @ 1.2v since 1.2 is quite high for IOH IOC.


----------



## Gregorous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pratch* 
hey guys, im new at this site, but i was wondering if some of you could help med. i jusu built my first rig but i want to achive 4ghz! i have i7 930(H50 Cooler)rampage 3 extreme, HIS 5970, Corsair dominator gt 9-9-924 1866 mhz. there are many things about overclocking that i dont understand, ande the guides are helping someways but when i try to OC to 4 ghz it BSODs. help would be great! have been reading and learning on this site for a while now and decided to ask here. sorry to be a noob!







hope none of you flames me, haha

Hey pratch the best thing to do is look back at the first page of this post and learn how to carry out an overclock. Also I used youtube a bit at the start to understand the process.

Other than that mate grab a note pad or setup and excel spreadsheet and record every change you make and what happens it also pays to record what the number is when it blue screens as that will help determine if you require more volts etc...

Good luck champ... It's great fun


----------



## criskoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tomiger* 
Alright thanks, I'll give that a shot now (now, as in, 2 hours ago when I started the test ha). Started at vcore 1.275 and I've been running P95 blended for 2 hours and 15 minutes error free so far. I'll post back with further info later.

EDIT: 5 hrs and 45 minutes in and still going, max temp of 80, but been sitting at 74-75 most of the time.

Also, I was wondering: I am switching from 4 GB OCZ gold (8-8-8-24 spec, 1.65v) to 6 GB Corsair (8-8-8-24 spec, 1.65V). The P95 I am running now is with the 4GB of OCZ in. If I prove to be stable under that, would it still be a good idea to do another 16-24 hour P95 run with the new Corsair RAM when I get it? lngu81 said I would be fine, assuming I had ICH and IOH on auto, but right now I am using criskoe's suggestion of 1.2 for ICH and IOH. Would I need to run P95 again with those settings and 6GB of RAM, or do the ICH and IOH not matter when adding a larger amount of RAM?

Its always good to retest system after adding something new into the equation. its also good to find defective components right away. (Makes rma easier so i would say a retest is needed. But for voltages you should be fine.

There are many diferent ways to aproach your oc. Some like to start with low voltages and work their way up. I like to start with high voltages and work my voltages down.. By starting with high voltages you will find stable oc faster but yes there will be some voltages that are not need to be that high but you have a stable system right away and working voltages down feels nicer than having to raise them... lol







It also gives me a idea where will my oc will end up at (ie Top Speed and temps) Its all a preference tho., both ways will work. I am still new to oc as well but this way worked for me so ill stick with it.

The sugestion i gave about 1.2 ich and ioh is just a starting point. And like ingu81 said, yes it is high, I suggestted it just to rule it out of the equation for stability. once you find a stable vcore and qpi you can call it a day and leave it at 1.2 as it is on the high side but still within safe area or from there you can go the extra mile and start to lower voltages for eficency and re test as i did. i started at 1.2 for both and ended bring it back down after i found stable vcore and qpi. i also brought my cpu pll back down from 1.88 to 1.80 as well. i have my 930 at 4.0 and my ioh is 1.16 and my ich is standard at 1.11. but *dont* start lowering voltages untill youve passed a *FULL 24 hour* test. As well when lowering *only change one thing at a time* and retest untill you find your bottom for that setting then move on to the next thing to lower..... This definatly sounds time consuming, yes . But in the end will save you alot of time.

i started out with exactly what i suggested to you and ended up with
my 930 was 20 linx passes and 24 hour prime95 Priority 10 stable @

Cpu Ratio: 21
Turbo: Off
Blk: 191
Dram Freq: 1531
UCLK: 3063 Mhz
QPI Link: 6893MT/s
Ram Timming: 9,9,9,24,1n
Load Line Cal: Auto
*Vcore: 1.225(Bios) 1.230(CPUZ)*
*CPU PLL: 1.802*
*QPI/DRAM: 1.3*
*DRAM BUS: 1.603*
*IOH: 1.16*
*ICH: 1.1*
Power saving OFF
Hyperthreading ON
but remember all chips are different and motherboard is part of that equation as well...

To find the lowest possible voltages for stable oc is *very time consumming* and takes alot of patience and *many test*. So take your time and remember to enjoy your self.








your almost there tho dont worry dont give up.


----------



## Tomiger

Word, I'm 10 hours and 30 minutes in with no problems. Now, if I become stable and decide to try to lower the ICH and IOH, how soon will I get an error if it's unstable? Is there a "range" of time that P95 will run into a problem when the ICH or IOH is too low? Or would I need to run a 16-24 hour test after each decrement of a voltage?

Thanks for all the help.

EDIT: Also a question: If I get stable now at ICH/IOH 1.2, would it be worth trying to set them to auto and running tests? Is auto adequate enough (or at least better than having it all the way to 1.2)? I mean, in most guides I've read through, they mention that its ok/good to leave it on auto if you're not working with blcks above or at 200.


----------



## criskoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tomiger* 
Word, I'm 10 hours and 30 minutes in with no problems. Now, if I become stable and decide to try to lower the ICH and IOH, how soon will I get an error if it's unstable? Is there a "range" of time that P95 will run into a problem when the ICH or IOH is too low? Or would I need to run a 16-24 hour test after each decrement of a voltage?

Thanks for all the help.

EDIT: Also a question: If I get stable now at ICH/IOH 1.2, would it be worth trying to set them to auto and running tests? Is auto adequate enough (or at least better than having it all the way to 1.2)? I mean, in most guides I've read through, they mention that its ok/good to leave it on auto if you're not working with blcks above or at 200.

Awesome dude.
Remember this is just what id do and someone might say or prove im wrong but this is what id do in this order.....
First off id try to lower my suggested qpi from 1.35 to 1.325 then 1.30 and so on.
Then id do the cpu pll from 1.88 down in increments of .04 (ie 1.84, 1.80.
Then id do ioh and ich from 1.2 to auto
If auto deosnt pass then lower in .02 increments (ie 1.2-1.18-1.16 and so on.)
as for time id do 4-8 hour priority 9 tests each one
then finish with a 24 hour priority 10 test when reached desired voltages that you are happy with.
*But only change one thing at a time....*

I still could go lower with my voltages. i still have yet to hit my bottom voltages. but for now my system is stable with completly aceptible voltages so im happy. So for now im just killing zombies and encoding video and when i got the extra time ill go at my voltages again. No rush..









I hope ive been help....


----------



## Tomiger

Alright, gotcha. My new RAM is on its way, so I'll wait for the adjustments after I've installed it all and then do full tests. My computer needs a rest haha. Thanks again.


----------



## criskoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tomiger* 
Alright, gotcha. My new RAM is on its way, so I'll wait for the adjustments after I've installed it all and then do full tests. My computer needs a rest haha. Thanks again.

lol... right on... definatly dont forget to enjoy that rig in between test!

gl dude


----------



## lngu81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tomiger* 
Word, I'm 10 hours and 30 minutes in with no problems. Now, if I become stable and decide to try to lower the ICH and IOH, how soon will I get an error if it's unstable? Is there a "range" of time that P95 will run into a problem when the ICH or IOH is too low? Or would I need to run a 16-24 hour test after each decrement of a voltage?

Thanks for all the help.

EDIT: Also a question: If I get stable now at ICH/IOH 1.2, would it be worth trying to set them to auto and running tests? Is auto adequate enough (or at least better than having it all the way to 1.2)? I mean, in most guides I've read through, they mention that its ok/good to leave it on auto if you're not working with blcks above or at 200.

Nice! From here on, you are all good to mess around with most of the voltages until BSOD.


----------



## Tomiger

Another thing real quick: I do have turbo mode disabled with the new BIOS version I'm using (F12), and using the x21 multiplier (specifically set in BIOS). CPU-Z reads the correct speed (3.8) but the regular windows system info still says 3.62ghz. I understand that the turbo mode kicks up the multiplier under certain conditions, but I thought with it disabled, I would have the x21 multiplier at all times, but from what I can see in the system info windows gives me, it is still at x20.

Do I have a true x21 multiplier at all times or is there still something not turned on/off preventing me?

EDIT: Ah, guess I overlooked something. Apparently whenever I disabled turbo and set the multiplier to x21, it automatically enabled turbo mode again, and with the x21 set, I am unable to turn turbo off. Looks like I have to head back to 200x19, unless someone knows if I can have the x21 multiplier without turbo on, with the GA-UD5 board (I've had no luck finding out). Hopefully I can find the settings that'll work for that, since I was pretty much stable with 180x21.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


Another thing real quick: I do have turbo mode disabled with the new BIOS version I'm using (F12), and using the x21 multiplier (specifically set in BIOS). CPU-Z reads the correct speed (3.8) but the regular windows system info still says 3.62ghz. I understand that the turbo mode kicks up the multiplier under certain conditions, but I thought with it disabled, I would have the x21 multiplier at all times, but from what I can see in the system info windows gives me, it is still at x20.

Do I have a true x21 multiplier at all times or is there still something not turned on/off preventing me?

EDIT: Ah, guess I overlooked something. Apparently whenever I disabled turbo and set the multiplier to x21, it automatically enabled turbo mode again, and with the x21 set, I am unable to turn turbo off. Looks like I have to head back to 200x19, unless someone knows if I can have the x21 multiplier without turbo on, with the GA-UD5 board (I've had no luck finding out). Hopefully I can find the settings that'll work for that, since I was pretty much stable with 180x21.


Have you tried turning Speed Step off.. that will prolly do the trick..


----------



## Tomiger

I didn't notice that setting anywhere. I'll look around again for it.

EDIT: Yeah, I definitely don't have a speed step option, at least not an option that explicitly says speed step. I am using BIOS F12 on the GA-ex58-UD5 it that helps/means anything. I imagine I may just be SOL in terms of using the x21 multiplier without turbo mode on. My new RAM comes in today though, so by tomorrow I'll be back testing/adjusting voltage hopefully, and using the x19 multiplier.


----------



## criskoe

Speed Step can also be called EIST, Look for that. For your board im pretty sure its called CPU EIST.......


----------



## criskoe

Tominger. This Guy hit 3.8 with the same setup with these settings... His vcore is a little low and only passed 2 hours of testing so who knows if it really was stable. Its on the f12 bios tho... 
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...-f12-bios.html
Check it out.... 
Remember tho your ram is different so change its settings accordingly...


----------



## Tomiger

Oh yeah, I have that disabled. I just ran memtest for 4 hours with my new Corsair ram and all is well. Going to get back into the fun stuff now

And thanks for the link, I'll use that as a reference.


----------



## Hasie

I upgraded from a C2D to a i7 and did some benchies.
Bear in mind that I am using a 9600gt.
So aa ja enjoy


----------



## Tank

So I just used the auto overclock from my motherboards bios... since this is my first intel rig i didnt want to change something that I would screw up so I set it to auto overclock to 4.0

these are the settings in my bios:

CPU Ratio: 20
QPI Frequency: 7.2GT
Uncore Frequency: Auto
CPU Voltage offset: +.21875
DRAM Voltage: Auto
IOH Voltage: Auto
VTT Voltage: 1.55V
ICH Voltage: Auto
IOH CSI Voltage: Auto
IOH/ICH PCIE Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL:1.9V

Based on these settings from auto, any recommendations on what I should change to increase my speed or at least voltage wise anything I need to change?


----------



## Tomiger

Is your rig stable with these settings? What tests have you ran, and for how long? I am not familiar with that board, but 1.5V seems pretty high, as well as some other settings. Let us know how stable that is and what kind of temps you get during the tests.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


Is your rig stable with these settings? What tests have you ran, and for how long? I am not familiar with that board, but 1.5V seems pretty high, as well as some other settings. Let us know how stable that is and what kind of temps you get during the tests.


started a different thread here


----------



## Tomiger

/officially/ stable at 3.8ghz now. The bad RAM I had was definitely the problem. I was able to lower QPI/vtt to 1.30v and my Vcore was stable at 1.28 something. ICH and IOH on auto, as well as CPU PLL. Ram timings were 9-9-24-auto. I might be able to tighten them, but for now, I'm content. I'll boot up again in a bit and observe the idle/load temps (the room is uncomfortable hot/stuffy from running it for 24 hours P95).

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Scrimstar

What can I get out of a stock cooler.. and I think my i7 is hot, idles around 40C, but the voltage is .912v!!


----------



## fukada709394

hi I am new to oc what do get what d0 or co stand for can someone please be specfi?????


----------



## cwinchell

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steppin...ion_numbers%29

Those are what we call Stepping... It is simply a way to track the progress in design of the chip.


----------



## lngu81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*


What can I get out of a stock cooler.. and I think my i7 is hot, idles around 40C, but the voltage is .912v!!


No offend but don't bother OC with stock heatsink.


----------



## lngu81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomiger*


/officially/ stable at 3.8ghz now. The bad RAM I had was definitely the problem. I was able to lower QPI/vtt to 1.30v and my Vcore was stable at 1.28 something. ICH and IOH on auto, as well as CPU PLL. Ram timings were 9-9-24-auto. I might be able to tighten them, but for now, I'm content. I'll boot up again in a bit and observe the idle/load temps (the room is uncomfortable hot/stuffy from running it for 24 hours P95).

Thanks for all the help.


Very nice


----------



## lngu81

Quote:



Originally Posted by ****ada709394*


hi I am new to oc what do get what d0 or co stand for can someone please be specfi?????


***ada - go to page 1 and read through the info, it will help alot or google "i7 stepping"


----------



## Willanhanyard

I'm trying for 4.2 and I get a 002 bsod, what does it mean?


----------



## Enphenate

I can get my 930 to be stable at 3.8ghz w/ 1.18vcore and 1.2 QPI (62C max).

Recently i bumped it up to 4ghz and its stable at 1.28vcore and 1.23QPI (71C max). 
Ive been trying to push to 4.2 but it seems to want a whole lot more vcore to even be semi stable (1.36).


----------



## n3985

Hi everyone, I just built my new computer and could use some help.

First the specs

I7 930 D0
Asus P6T V2
Corsair CMPSU-750HX 750W
Corsair DOMINATOR 6GB TR3X6G1600C8D
Intel X25M as boot
Seagate 1TB as storage
Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum
Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme Rev. C
2x 120mm fan push pull
2 80mm intake
2 80mm exhaust
Win 7 64 Ultimate

Right now I am running following specs:

Multiplier: 19
Bclk: 211
Vcore 1.35
PLL 1.96
QPI: 1.4
RAM: 1.66
ICH: 1.32
IOH: 1.2
Load line calibration enabled
CPU diferential amplitude 900mV
CPU clock skew 300ps
CPU spread spectrum disabled
IOH clock skew 300ps
PCIE spread spectrum disabled

idle 34C load ~65C

Boots into Windows and runs fine, but in Prime 95, within a couple minutes one of the workers would stop. Reading this guide I've been upping the voltage but now would like some advice on what should be changed to achieve stability. Thank you!


----------



## Allenssmart

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1149MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2298MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.25]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.84]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.28124]
IOH Voltage............................[1.20]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

i got bsod 124 after 14 HOURS PRIME STABLE BLEND TEST. what do i do?


----------



## jasjeet

@Allenssmart
Raise QPI/DRAM Core Voltage 1 notch retest.

@n3985
use 21x multi and required bclck for the OC
reduce CPU PLL to 1.80v
Try with 0ps Skews
Try QPI 1.35v (more is not always better here)
Change ICH to Auto, dont need to touch this really.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[21.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1149MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2298MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.25]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.84]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.28124]
IOH Voltage............................[1.20]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Disabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

i got bsod 124 after 14 HOURS PRIME STABLE BLEND TEST. what do i do?

As a suggestion:

* Bump up your CPU Voltage a notch

* Set the following to Auto:
- CPU PLL Voltage
- IOH Voltage
- IOH PCIE Voltage
- ICH Voltage
- ICH PCIE Voltage

* Set QPI/DRAM Core Voltage to 1.35

* CPU Clock Skew to 100ps

* IOH Clock Skew to Normal

Try that.


----------



## xaque42

I just got my i7 930 D0 rig built yesterday, and I spent pretty much all day tweaking and testing my OC, I spent quite a bit of time overclocking various Core 2 Duo chips, but I'm new to the i7 architecture, I've done my research and I was able to hit 4.2 Ghz with a 1.3112 Vcore CPU-Z Validation. I'm using a corsair H70 closed-loop, factory-sealed, water cooling system, it keeps my CPU temps under 77 C* during LinX and Intel Burn Test 2.5, Prime95 it peaks at 74. Idle is 38 C* all temps on the hottest core, the other 3 are 2-3 *C lower.
I'm looking to push my chip to the limits, I can increase the fan speeds on my H70's radiator (push pull 120mm setup as exhaust in my DF-85).
I want to get an idea of what kind of temps/voltages are typical with extreme overclocking on the i7 chips (specifically the i7 930.)
I need to keep HyperThreading on, as I do almost purely multi-thread tasks (After Effects, Premiere Pro, Vray/Fryrender/Arion/Mental Ray.)
Any responses with simply voltages and clock speeds would be awesome.
e.g. :
i7 930 @ 4Ghz
vcore 1.3112
max load: 77 C

Thanks in advance,

The Cat

Edit:
I hit 4.3Ghz with a 1.352vCore 21x 205BCLK
Max temps 78 C under prime 95 after 10 minutes (water loop takes awhile to warm up :-D)
I'd love to hit 4.4Ghz, but I'm not sure if I should go higher (both with voltages and temps)


----------



## aln688

Given the choice of overclocking to 4.0 GHz @ 1.20V, or 4.2 GHz @ 1.24V, which would you choose? Is 4.2 GHz even worth it? FYI, both are with HT turned off.


----------



## Trademark

+rep good guide highly recommended


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
Given the choice of overclocking to 4.0 GHz @ 1.20V, or 4.2 GHz @ 1.24V, which would you choose? Is 4.2 GHz even worth it? FYI, both are with HT turned off.

I guess it depends on what you do with it


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThumperSD* 
I guess it depends on what you do with it

Graphic design, video encoding, software development, little bit of gaming, and MS Office/E-mail work.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
Given the choice of overclocking to 4.0 GHz @ 1.20V, or 4.2 GHz @ 1.24V, which would you choose? Is 4.2 GHz even worth it? FYI, both are with HT turned off.

4.2Ghz, because thats an insanely low Vcore for it.


----------



## Robitussin

great guide put in the quick and dirty 4.0 and got it








tested stable now trying with turbo enabled 4.2 ftw


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Lost the sources for my PLL posts, trying to find now since I found some other good ones.


----------



## Chroma

Oh. Also, all Xeon 3520's (equivalent to i7 920 except with the option to use ECC) are D0 stepping. According to Intel White Papers (which I'm too lazy to dig up ATM)

So if you want to guarantee it, get a Xeon!


----------



## Rocabiliz

Great guide! I've been following it to get into the 4's house.. Got a question though..

I've been running my i7 at 3.4 with 1.23V (could be less I reckon, but didn't even bother as the temps were very decent). But to get to 4's (even 3.6 this happened) I need insane voltages for it to be stable, and I can't even start concerning about temps (~85ÂºC load). I'm currently at 4.02 (192x21) with 1.43125V, which doesn't let me sleep very well at night. Also, I want to fold with this, so high temperatures+high voltages=disaster about to happen..

So my question is, is this normal on a C0/C1? And could it be that some of my hardware is actually making this happen (lousy ram and lousy psu)?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## humpmasterflex1

How can i find out if my i7-930 is D0 or not? does it say it on the packaging or something?


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1*


How can i find out if my i7-930 is D0 or not? does it say it on the packaging or something?


The CPU-Z tool can tell you. On that link, look at their screenshot and check the "Revision" section which will state whether it's D0 or not.


----------



## Allenssmart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


The CPU-Z tool can tell you. On that link, look at their screenshot and check the "Revision" section which will state whether it's D0 or not.


that was a dumb answer. ALL 930s ARE D0s! THERE ARE NO C0 930s!


----------



## broken pixel

Download CPUz it will tell you.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allenssmart*


that was a dumb answer. ALL 930s ARE D0s! THERE ARE NO C0 930s!




















































Are comments like that the reason your Rep is only 3? Thanks for answering his question, via me.


----------



## shaun671

Does anyone know if this guide will work on an i7 950? Same settings and everything?


----------



## luminaeus

Thanks for this guide, helped me get started overclocking for the fisrt time. My i7 930 is stable and cool at 3.8Ghz, will try 4Ghz tonight


----------



## cblaxx19

i trued the quick and dirty method, everything goes well until windows starts to load then it restarts. what would the issue be, i never get an error so i cant troubleshoot whats happening?


----------



## isamu

I have a question for you guys.... do you any of you know whether Intel or AMD are planning to make processors with significantly increased clock speed in the near future? I'm talking about processors that are around 4.0 to 5.0Ghz right out the box?


----------



## tats

Deleted


----------



## burns2608

I have ud7 x58,i7 920 + h70 corsair hydro cooling,g skill 1600 mhz.saphire radeon 5970 oc articooling 2gb.
I was reading forums about overcloocking .

1.
i have installed easy tune ,gigabyte oc tool,and set on faze 3 like turbo mode 3.3ghz ,it seems to work but when i shut down or restart it it restart by him self and set default clear cmos . now is standard voltage .it seems that easy tune is not working right.
2.
my memory is always on 1066mhz,why is that? .i have g skill 1600 mhz
3.Please help me to oc 4.0
soory on my bad english .


----------



## Stance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cblaxx19*


i trued the quick and dirty method, everything goes well until windows starts to load then it restarts. what would the issue be, i never get an error so i cant troubleshoot whats happening?


That simply means the settings are far from stable. The methods in the guide are just references, not guaranteed to work for everyone. Play around with the vCore and QPI/VTT to start off with.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burns2608*


I have ud7 x58,i7 920 + h70 corsair hydro cooling,g skill 1600 mhz.saphire radeon 5970 oc articooling 2gb.
I was reading forums about overcloocking .

1.
i have installed easy tune ,gigabyte oc tool,and set on faze 3 like turbo mode 3.3ghz ,it seems to work but when i shut down or restart it it restart by him self and set default clear cmos . now is standard voltage .it seems that easy tune is not working right.
2.
my memory is always on 1066mhz,why is that? .i have g skill 1600 mhz
3.Please help me to oc 4.0 
soory on my bad english .


1. Get rid of them this instant, it's obviously causing problems. Use the BIOS to modify settings, the sooner the better.

2. Your memory is always at 1066 because it's set for 1066, increase the multiplier and manually set the timings/voltage.

3. Your own best help is you, just follow the guide and ask more specific questions when you run stuck. You can always try out the example settings right away.


----------



## Allenssmart

i'm now fully stable 14 h prime95 blend test 20 passes of linx problem size 23000 at 4ghz 1.25625 vcore in bios, 1.24 in cpuz + everest. Max load temps are 60 sooooo......

CAN I HAZ 4.4GHZ? 
help?


----------



## fang_laluna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
i'm now fully stable 14 h prime95 blend test 20 passes of linx problem size 23000 at 4ghz 1.25625 vcore in bios, 1.24 in cpuz + everest. Max load temps are 60 sooooo......

CAN I HAZ 4.4GHZ?
help?

You need a lot more vcore after 4GHz. 4.4GHz prolly need ~1.4v
I used to run my 930 @ 4GHz w/ 1.24; 4.2GHz w/1.29; and now 4.3 with 1.34 and 1.375 QPI/Vtt


----------



## Stance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allenssmart* 
i'm now fully stable 14 h prime95 blend test 20 passes of linx problem size 23000 at 4ghz 1.25625 vcore in bios, 1.24 in cpuz + everest. Max load temps are 60 sooooo......

CAN I HAZ 4.4GHZ?
help?

Nice temps, you can definitely push alot further. Large bumps in both vCore and usually QPI/VTT, will be needed for 4.4GHz.


----------



## Allenssmart

so should i bump up the bclk by one and check for stability? then repeat and add voltages when it's unstable? if it's unstable, what voltages should I add? QPI/DRAM or Vcore? What about ioh, any increases in that?


----------



## mikkolangot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fang_laluna* 
You need a lot more vcore after 4GHz. 4.4GHz prolly need ~1.4v
I used to run my 930 @ 4GHz w/ 1.24; 4.2GHz w/1.29; and now 4.3 with 1.34 and 1.375 QPI/Vtt

Just curious, What's your ambient and cpu temp @ 4.3ghz?


----------



## hollenjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allenssmart*


i'm now fully stable 14 h prime95 blend test 20 passes of linx problem size 23000 at 4ghz 1.25625 vcore in bios, 1.24 in cpuz + everest. Max load temps are 60 sooooo......

CAN I HAZ 4.4GHZ? 
help?


wow your chips exactly as mine, what board are you using, is it a 920? Do? the funny stuff is mine is a 920 CO(maybe last batch) and I oc it really easy at 4ghz 1.25625 vcore exactly as yours.

Ive been reading and it seems newer DOs suck and need over 1.3 to hit 4ghz... mine juist passed 12 hrs of prime 95, temps never went over 55(using a megahelms), and im sure with this voltage i couldve experimented with the stock cooler...

I havent tried hhigher speeds 4ghz was my goal


----------



## Allenssmart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollenjoe*


wow your chips exactly as mine, what board are you using, is it a 920? Do? the funny stuff is mine is a 920 CO(maybe last batch) and I oc it really easy at 4ghz 1.25625 vcore exactly as yours.

Ive been reading and it seems newer DOs suck and need over 1.3 to hit 4ghz... mine juist passed 12 hrs of prime 95, temps never went over 55(using a megahelms), and im sure with this voltage i couldve experimented with the stock cooler...

I havent tried hhigher speeds 4ghz was my goal










i have a 930.... batch is 3001b462. my mobo is a p6x58d premium. I've gone to 4.2 now. I know it's stable at 1.325V but I think it's too much. Today i'm going to start fine tuning it and lowering it because i think it should be stable at 1.31250 or at least 1.31875


----------



## fang_laluna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikkolangot*


Just curious, What's your ambient and cpu temp @ 4.3ghz?


ambient 26 idle 42 load prime ~74


----------



## mikkolangot

Hi guys, I want to hit 4.2ghz I'm running @ 4ghz right now. I've tried using linx @ 4.2ghz with vcore of 1.325v and QPI/VTT of 1.35v 20 test finished without errors. but after rebooting my system i got BSOD 0x9c 0x124 and 0x101 i tried putting my QPI/VTT to 1.375 and still got BSOD what suggestion can you advice to make it stable?


----------



## hollenjoe

what is your bsod reading? it sounds like a memory error, try lowering your memory multiplier.....


----------



## mikkolangot

I cant change my memory multiplier since my mobo wont allow me to, there's no settings for that. Here's what it says in the dump file

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa800646d8f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT: 
Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.
If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff80002061000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_GenuineIntel

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff880`021a06f0 fffffa80`0646d8f8 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0646d8f8 : nt+0x4a587c
fffff880`021a06f8 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0646d8f8 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0646d8f8
fffff880`021a0700 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0646d8f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x1

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME: hardware

BUCKET_ID: WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

5: kd> lmvm nt
start end module name
fffff800`02061000 fffff800`0263d000 nt T (no symbols) 
Loaded symbol image file: ntoskrnl.exe
Image path: ntoskrnl.exe
Image name: ntoskrnl.exe
Timestamp: Sat Jun 19 00:16:41 2010 (4C1C44A9)
CheckSum: 005489D7
ImageSize: 005DC000
Translations: 0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
5: kd> lmvm hardware
start end module name
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list

I tried lowering my QPI/VTT to 1.325v from 1.35 i'll see if i won't encounter that error again.


----------



## WhiteDog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fang_laluna*


You need a lot more vcore after 4GHz. 4.4GHz prolly need ~1.4v
I used to run my 930 @ 4GHz w/ 1.24; 4.2GHz w/1.29; and now 4.3 with 1.34 and 1.375 QPI/Vtt


QPI/VTT don't need much. I run 4,5ghz @ 1.41 VCore and 1.25 QPI/VTT Stable.


----------



## sugiik

hello, i'm new on oc i7 950
qpi/dram << when to increase this ? fsb/or mem oc ?
'cause i've seen some ppl with higher qpi/dram volt then their cpu volt, some other higher cpu volt then their qpi/dram...

anyway...i just got stable 4hours prime95(passed IBT very high 20 rows)
still got random crash/bsod when acessing/execute/delete some file...

here my template : (my memory are patriot 3x2gb Patriot PGS3 6G 1600 ELK

Code:



Code:


Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[24.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[167]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1674MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3348MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[Auto]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.300]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.84]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.275]
IOH Voltage............................[1.16]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.64]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[800mV]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

any suggestion what to mess around ?


----------



## WhiteDog

Just saw that you run i x24 on the cpu multiplier. I would lower that to 23, as this is the normal multiplier for your cpu. x24 is only used by Intel SpeedStep tech. That could easily be your problem. So change it to 23 and increase the BCLK for what you lost. Run tests again and get back to us


----------



## sugiik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhiteDog*


I would try lowering the DRAM Frequency 1 step. This will bring it below 1600mhz. Im not sure about CPU voltage. I think the 950 needs more, due to higher multiplier, but that's just me guessing. But let it sit and test with lower DRAM Frequency first.

What are your "real core" max temps during runs ?


mine ?
dunno, maybe bad thermal paste or what my idle around 45-47

altough i mess with vcore 1.26-1.3 my full load max temp not surpass 81c...

well if it's the ram, maybe i should mess with the qpi/dram volt or IOH ?


----------



## WhiteDog

I changed my post, so try the multiplier first


----------



## ThaJoker

QQ; my motherboard stock doesnt run my ram at its rated timings.. hurrrrrrr, Any way- when i set them to their rated timings and voltage my computer freezez and whatnot.?

HALP!


----------



## hollenjoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhiteDog* 
Just saw that you run i x24 on the cpu multiplier. I would lower that to 23, as this is the normal multiplier for your cpu. x24 is only used by Intel SpeedStep tech. That could easily be your problem. So change it to 23 and increase the BCLK for what you lost. Run tests again and get back to us









Nope wrong, newer bios in asus boards (dont know if other brands) let you use the extra multiplier used for turbo on all cores by forcing it, hence he selecting the 24th multi, its actually a nice feature to have on "even numbers" stock multipliers i7s, like the 920 due to the fact that even multis have an unstable reputation.

speedstep actually does the inverted from turbo and lowers your multi for saving power...

anyways got my 920 CO running at 4.2 @ 1.34 with nice temps too, 40Iddle - 60Load. Ive heard this is the max safe voltage, so im not sure if im keeping the extra 2oo mhz


----------



## sugiik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhiteDog*


I changed my post, so try the multiplier first










ty it seems more stable

currently i'm doing 175x23 stable 8 hours prime~ with same voltage~

^^


----------



## obsa

man thanks for yhis really really helpful thread. i tried Method 2 & 3,but the PC did'nt boot up , i did everything just like what was mentioned and still no booting

any answers PLZ. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Hmm this helped me some but for most part i leave all the settings but vcore and ram on their lowest values running 4ghz with 1.22 vcore. My qpi is 1.2062 i thk rest other then ram being set to 1.5 and vcore set to 1.2325 are lowest they will go.


----------



## Nemesis158

Great thread, helped me get a stable 4.1GHz while lowering my cpu voltage from what i thought was a good OC.
running 195.5x21 on EVGA E757 @ 1.34V using a 920 D0
cant seem the get a lower cpu voltage though......


----------



## Shaun1991

What setting do you need to use to turn off the cpu scaling down when not being used?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

speedstep and or c1e.


----------



## Shaun1991

How do I determine the speed of my Ram when overclockign?


----------



## capt_zman

bclk times the dram multi:

200 bclk @ 6x dram = 1200
200 bclk @ 8x dram = 1600
200 bclk @ 10x dram = 2000
200 bclk @ 12x dram = 2400

You need to pick the right dram multi for your ram.


----------



## Frosty88

I'm following the guide but I seem to be running into an issue with my uncore frequency. It seems that my overclock is much more stable when setting my uncore to less than 2x my RAM frequency. Changing VTT up or down makes it even less stable with 2x uncore and less than 2x uncore.

Anyone have any ideas as to why that would happen?


----------



## NooDee

Hi ! I'm o.c my i7930 week 3951A999
vcore 1.375 idel load 1.392
Qpi 1.368
dram 1.6
ioh 1.2
ioh pci 1.5
ich 1.1
ich pci 1.5
Cpu cooler by Megashadow

Test LinX memall 25 pass

Thanks: ฝากรูป ทำเว็บ

Thanks: ฝากรูป ทำเว็บ


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

any one here can see if my settings seems to have some flaws i'll be glad if someone can help..i am trying settings at 210x21 and seems i can go to windows without problems but when i run a few programs to check stability it just freezes and never gives a BSOD and a clue on where did i went wrong.

here are my settings on my Giga Board
Vcore 1.47v(droops at 1.45-1.44v)
vtt 1.37v(just using memory multiplier x8 for a DDR3 1600+ config)
Dram 1.68v
CPU PLL 1.5v(i am stable with other settings on this one..)
IOH Core 1.24v
ICH Core 1.16v
QPI PLL 1.2v(this is where i am getting confused at??accdg to one user i just set this to this value)

hope that you can fill me up guys with some suggestions..


----------



## maximus20895

I'm running my 920 with 196 BCLK and 21 Mult for 4.1 Ghz. I have the vcore set at 1.31875 and the QPI set at 1.31250.

Does this seem a little high? I would like to lower it some more and if I do that I could possibly get more ghz out of it?

I am also confused how the memory comes into play with this 2:8 and 2:6, but I guess I have to do some more reading to figure that out.

Thanks!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you probly dont need that much qpi i can run 200x21 1.31 vcore and i only need 1.23 qpi aslong as my ram is at 1600mhz.


----------



## kandyman

thnx mate, very good guide.....its gonna b my 1st time to overclock n this is of great help. 
+rep.


----------



## chadamir

Voltages depend on the chip. These chips are a lot stronger than you guys think. Keep under 80 degrees and you should be fine.

Kairi, run memtest and make sure the memory is stable. Try also lowering your multiplier and see if its having trouble with the high bclk.


----------



## MasterFire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chadamir* 
You can get a 124 error if it's too high. Start over at 1.25 and see how much voltage you need would be advice. You can try using the same but again, that's why I advise starting at a certain point and working your way up or to just try values you're sure will work. How fast is your ram? There are technical reasons why the 20x doesn't work http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=877

Been reading back quite a bit. You are saying, my 124 error could very well be my QPI voltage being too high?


----------



## humpmasterflex1

How much juice, on average, can you get out of stock core voltage on a 930?

under load my chip has 1.248 core voltage at stock speeds with HT/Turbo on.


----------



## roflolol

Do you think a 950 could make it to 4 the quick and dirty way #2 on an arctic freezer 7 rev 2? I am new to this and don't want to kill my CPU through experimentation.


----------



## Nemesis158

Ok, having a bit of trouble here. im able to pull 3.8 GHz on 1.25V (bios is set at 1.20675, Vdroop off) with +200mv vtt. ram is at 1530MHz @ 1.62 v (bios set at 1.6v), 8-8-8-23. its completely stable at these settings and runs quite cool (doesn't even break 50C after 9hrs of 100% [email protected]) but if i turn Turbo mode on to hit 4GHz, i get bsod. what should i try to get it working with turbo mode on?
BTW my i7 920 D0 is batch # 3944A666 if that does anything.....


----------



## k98lemur

Thanks to this thread I have my 920 @3.7ghz with 1.25v


----------



## chadamir

No problem. Sorry I have not checked this thread that often, I've been busy with school.


----------



## view

awesome guide


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Ok, having a bit of trouble here. im able to pull 3.8 GHz on 1.25V (bios is set at 1.20675, Vdroop off) with +200mv vtt. ram is at 1530MHz @ 1.62 v (bios set at 1.6v), 8-8-8-23. its completely stable at these settings and runs quite cool (doesn't even break 50C after 9hrs of 100% [email protected]) but if i turn Turbo mode on to hit 4GHz, i get bsod. what should i try to get it working with turbo mode on?
BTW my i7 920 D0 is batch # 3944A666 if that does anything.....


G'Day Nemesis..

Wow a lot of new comers here of late..

Hey I would suspect either your QPI/VTT or Ram timings are out given the increase in speed.. That simply your CPU Voltage is too low.. Looking at it at 1.20675 is under the norm for a successfully 4G so perhaps set to 1.26 or even 1.3 and work backward.. If no luck at 1.3, then up the QPI/VTT two or three notches..

Hey your well within safe voltage limits and so only need to watch out for your max temp exceeding say 80c.. If this happens you either need to increase airflow over your system or lower voltages..

There are other options like ICH and IOH etc.. but before that i'd set LLC to Level 1 as a first course.. BTW i keep turbo on but thats me.. Once you get more extreme OC's this is the norml for stabilities sake.


----------



## ali744

Hello guys,
I am on 3.7Ghz with my Core i7 930 for 6 month and This is my voltage setup on bios:

Cpu Ratio: 21
Turbo: Off
Blk: 177
HT: Off

Vcore: 1.250(Bios) 1.232(CPUZ)

CPU PLL: 1.800
QPI/DRAM: 1.31
IOH: Auto
ICH: Auto

It passes prime95 1hour test, but today I I tried 181 for 3.8 . It crashed (0x00000124) during Prime95 test. 
I increased my QPI/VTT voltage to 1.33 but again crashed. Increasing Vcore cannot solve problem even up to 1.30!








Temp is OK and around 64C for all cores during prime95.

Help me please , I know most of you are enjoying with your 920/930 om 4.0Ghz or above. So let me join you please







.

Thanks and regards


----------



## todist

awesome guide will be using as soon as i get home. also if i play around and i cant get it stable can i just reset all the settings and go back to normal?


----------



## Stance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *todist* 
awesome guide will be using as soon as i get home. also if i play around and i cant get it stable can i just reset all the settings and go back to normal?

You can play around for all you want, as long as you keep the voltages/temperature under control. You can always reset the BIOS if it refuses to boot.


----------



## sratra

Hey everyone..
There's no option for qpi multiplier or ram multiplier in my motherboard BIOS.(sig machine)
Any help is appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Nemesis158

OK, ive got it set for 4.2GHz (201x21), VDroop enabled, Vcore @ 1.33v +150mv VTT, 1.2V IOH/ICH/QPI and 1.65Vdimm. I Copied all the Ram timings from the XMP profile. I didn't want to try Prime for fear that i would never get anywhere, so i decided to see if it would be stable enough to run [email protected] SMP full load. The first time i ran it at these settings, it ran for about 40 seconds before it froze up and gave me a 101 BSOD code. so i tried increasing the Vcore as this guide says to 1.3675V. booted back up and started [email protected] again, but then it froze only 15 seconds in with another 101 BSOD code. I once again raised the VCore to 1.345, only to have it Freeze Instantly after starting [email protected], again giving me a 101 BSOD Code. does this mean i now should LOWER my VCore? Ive lowered it back to 1.325V and ill see what it does....


----------



## twowheelmotion

Hey all. To give credit where do, I borrowed most of this BIOS template from Coldharbour's great thread on the Rampage II Extreme board.

I feel that I am very close to having a good stable OC but something is not quite right. I was able to push it to 3.8 without increasing any voltages, but to get it over 4 has been tricky.

When I used this configuration, Prime95 dumped to a BSOD after 30 minutes of Large FFT test. The BSOD code was 0x00000024.

I bumped up the DRAM Bus Voltage to 1.60 and am testing it now. Should I feel like I should be doing something with UCLINK and QPI frequencies as well as the QPI voltage, I'm just not sure what.

Any thoughts? I appreciate it.

MB - Asus Rampage 2 Extreme
CPU - Intel Core i7 920
RAM - Corsair dominator GT 3X2GB 1600mhz
CPU Cooler - Thermalright TRUE
Fan - Thermalright TR-FDB-2000 (2000RPM)
VGA - 1 Asus 5870 (soon to be 2)
PSU - Corsair HX-1000watt
HDD - WD5000 500G

AI overclock - manual
OC from CPU level up - AUTO
OC from Memory level up - auto
CPU Ratio setting - 21

CPU configuration
CPU Ratio Setting - 21
C1E Support - disable
Hardware prefetcher - Enable
Adjacent Cache line prefetcher - enable
Intel Virtualization tech - disabled
CPU TM Function - disable
Execute Disabled bit - disabled
Intel HT Technology - enabled

Active Processor Cores - all
A20M - enable
Intel Speedstep tech - disabled
Turbo Mode- disabled
Intel C-STATE tech - disabled

BCLK frequency - 195
PCIE frequency - 100
DRAM frequency - auto (target ends up being 1563MHz)
UCLK frequency - AUTO
QPI frequency - AUTO

Load-line calibration - auto
CPU differential amplitude - auto
Extreme OV - disabled

Current voltage
Cpu voltage(Vcore) - 1.30
CPU PLL voltage - 1.85567
QPI-Dram voltage - 1.2125

IOH voltage - 1.20616
IOH PCIE voltage - auto
ICH voltage- 1.20616
ICH PCIE voltage - auto

Current voltage X.xxx v, X.xxx v, X.xxx v ,X.xxx v
DRAM Bus voltage - 1.55
DRAM REF voltage - auto

Debug mode - string
Keyboard TeakIt comtrol - disabled

CPU spread spectrum - disabled
PCIE spectrum - disabled
CPU clock skew - auto
IOH clock skew - auto


----------



## twowheelmotion

Prime95 ran a Large FFT test for about 2 hours and then went to BSOD. This time the stop code was 0x0000000A.

My hunch (naive as it may be) is that the problems were memory relate. So I made the following changes and ran 8 passes of memtest86 without error:

DRAM frequency - 1563MHz
UCLK frequency - 3127MHz
QPI frequency - 7038MT/s
DRAM Bus voltage - 1.65

I'm running Prime95 again w/ Large FFT. If it fail again, can I rule out memory errors?


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angmaar;6661686*
> Nice guide! +rep
> 
> Also, you could put this (the code below) in your signature so that more people see the guide.
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-4-a.html]How to get your i7 to 4.0ghz[/URL]


hey man did this work for ur 860 perfectly?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;11876695*
> OK, ive got it set for 4.2GHz (201x21), VDroop enabled, Vcore @ 1.33v +150mv VTT, 1.2V IOH/ICH/QPI and 1.65Vdimm. I Copied all the Ram timings from the XMP profile. I didn't want to try Prime for fear that i would never get anywhere, so i decided to see if it would be stable enough to run [email protected] SMP full load. The first time i ran it at these settings, it ran for about 40 seconds before it froze up and gave me a 101 BSOD code. so i tried increasing the Vcore as this guide says to 1.3675V. booted back up and started [email protected] again, but then it froze only 15 seconds in with another 101 BSOD code. I once again raised the VCore to 1.345, only to have it Freeze Instantly after starting [email protected], again giving me a 101 BSOD Code. does this mean i now should LOWER my VCore? Ive lowered it back to 1.325V and ill see what it does....


Nevermind, I'm pretty sure now if i ever want to reach a good 4GHz OC like i had before i will have to replace my motherboard. Seems like every time i try to get it back up there or to 4.2 GHz, it pushes something back, I cant even get it to boot at the above settings anymore(it ran those settings stable at idle before) , it just keeps flashing 124 BSODs at me now, so something in my ICH/IOH/QPI is slowly dying on me....

I think for now the best thing i can do to ensure that my system even stays running is to set my processor back to stock or somewhere between 3-3.6GHz. (this would also make my dad happy as his energy bill wont be so high)

Also i don't think this Motherboard would be the best choice for overclocking anyway, as it was EVGA's 1st Generation budget X58 board.......


----------



## chadamir

Updated the guide with a note about how to use this guide for the i7 950.


----------



## jeezuz

Excellent guide, I was able to overclock easily without any previous experience.

I ended up at 3.85 GHz @ 1.281 volts. Don't really want to push it over three volts yet since I recently got this computer and with the turboboost multi it normally sits at 4GHz anyways . Since I've been used to laptops this is way faster than anything i've been running before.

However I was unable to run my RAM at its rated speed (1600) had to settle for 1282. Kept getting linx errors after the first or second run, and also prime would quit.

My settings are the following:
CPU Ratio: Auto
Turbo: Enabled
BCLK: 160
DRAM: 1282
QPI:5774

Voltages:
VCore:1.281
PLL: 1.84
QPI: 1.30
IOH:1.2
ICH:1.1
DRAM: 1.64

LLC: Enabled
CPU Diff amp: auto
CPU clock skew: 100ps
Anything spectrum: Disabled

CIE and C-State: Disabled
Virtual: Enabled
HT: Off
TM:Enabled

What would be a couple of things you can suggest for getting the ram to 1600. I've tried VCore and QPI voltage all the way to 1.32 and DRAM at 1.66 and still got the same errors. Am I just gonna need to go even higher (with my V8 cooler temps reach over 80 with anything over 1.32 hence why i'm trying to keep the Vcore under).

Is there much of a performance difference between 1282 ram and 1600 to be worth it?

Also are any of my settings here overkill for my speed ( I know it's modest but ill bump it up again in a couple of months so I can actually notice a difference).

The most taxing usage on my system would definitely be gaming as I don't do much video editing/photoshop etc which to the media seems to be all the rage these days if you read any of the Sandy Bridge reviews.

Thanks all for your help, regards.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Nevermind, I'm pretty sure now if i ever want to reach a good 4GHz OC like i had before i will have to replace my motherboard. Seems like every time i try to get it back up there or to 4.2 GHz, it pushes something back, I cant even get it to boot at the above settings anymore(it ran those settings stable at idle before) , it just keeps flashing 124 BSODs at me now, so something in my ICH/IOH/QPI is slowly dying on me....

I think for now the best thing i can do to ensure that my system even stays running is to set my processor back to stock or somewhere between 3-3.6GHz. (this would also make my dad happy as his energy bill wont be so high)

Also i don't think this Motherboard would be the best choice for overclocking anyway, as it was EVGA's 1st Generation budget X58 board.......


Disregaurd that, as i somehow found the sweet spot i had originally.

201x20 (200.5x20 actual)
Vdroop Disabled
1.306 Vcore, 1.352V @ 100% load ~60C Prime
1.275 VTT (+75mv)
1.64 VDIMM
all other voltages at auto
9-10-9-25 timings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeezuz*


Excellent guide, I was able to overclock easily without any previous experience.

I ended up at 3.85 GHz @ 1.281 volts. Don't really want to push it over three volts yet since I recently got this computer and with the turboboost multi it normally sits at 4GHz anyways . Since I've been used to laptops this is way faster than anything i've been running before.

However I was unable to run my RAM at its rated speed (1600) had to settle for 1282. Kept getting linx errors after the first or second run, and also prime would quit.

My settings are the following:
CPU Ratio: Auto
Turbo: Enabled
BCLK: 160
DRAM: 1282
QPI:5774

Voltages:
VCore:1.281
PLL: 1.84
QPI: 1.30
IOH:1.2
ICH:1.1
DRAM: 1.64

LLC: Enabled
CPU Diff amp: auto
CPU clock skew: 100ps
Anything spectrum: Disabled

CIE and C-State: Disabled
Virtual: Enabled
HT: Off
TM:Enabled

What would be a couple of things you can suggest for getting the ram to 1600. I've tried VCore and QPI voltage all the way to 1.32 and DRAM at 1.66 and still got the same errors. Am I just gonna need to go even higher (with my V8 cooler temps reach over 80 with anything over 1.32 hence why i'm trying to keep the Vcore under).

Is there much of a performance difference between 1282 ram and 1600 to be worth it?

Also are any of my settings here overkill for my speed ( I know it's modest but ill bump it up again in a couple of months so I can actually notice a difference).

The most taxing usage on my system would definitely be gaming as I don't do much video editing/photoshop etc which to the media seems to be all the rage these days if you read any of the Sandy Bridge reviews.

Thanks all for your help, regards.


I would try raising your cpu VTT as you dont seem to have done anything with that. VTT is for the ram controller, and should be within .45v of Vdimm for best results


----------



## chadamir

Thanks for all the rep love lately guys.


----------



## shnur

You were of a lot of help to me!

I read half of the guide; I had a lot of overclocking experience before and just needed to check how i7 was different from i3; was very helpful!

Especially the BSOD errors!


----------



## tifosi79

Recently I decide to give overclocking a try. I found the guide that CHADAMIR posted on the first page and just follwed the instructions.

My system:
Asus P6X58D-E
i7 930
Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler
GTX 480
Kingstone HyperX 6gb 1600mhz
Corsair 850HX PSU
Win7 64

So after reading his guide I went ahead and used Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency. I input all the numbers as he stated on the bios, rebooted, opened Real temp and ran Prime95(Blend test option) for 24hrs. One thing I couldn't do which he mentions is set the priority to 7. I couldn't find this option on Prime95. I really don't know if that was important or not in order to get a proper test.

I got the cpu running at 4.0ghz with a max temp of 69C. While running Prime95 the cpu voltage was showing 1.264v even though I set it to 1.275v in the bios as stated by the author of the guide. Is that normal behavior on the voltage? What else should I change and/or do?

I attached some screenshots of the BIOS settings. This are the same exact settings the author provides on Method #2: "Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw effciency" of his guide.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tifosi79;12109248*
> Recently I decide to give overclocking a try. I found the guide that CHADAMIR posted on the first page and just follwed the instructions.
> 
> My system:
> Asus P6X58D-E
> i7 930
> Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler
> GTX 480
> Kingstone HyperX 6gb 1600mhz
> Corsair 850HX PSU
> Win7 64
> 
> So after reading his guide I went ahead and used Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency. I input all the numbers as he stated on the bios, rebooted, opened Real temp and ran Prime95(Blend test option) for 24hrs. One thing I couldn't do which he mentions is set the priority to 7. I couldn't find this option on Prime95. I really don't know if that was important or not in order to get a proper test.
> 
> I got the cpu running at 4.0ghz with a max temp of 69C. While running Prime95 the cpu voltage was showing 1.264v even though I set it to 1.275v in the bios as stated by the author of the guide. Is that normal behavior on the voltage? What else should I change and/or do?
> 
> I attached some screenshots of the BIOS settings. This are the same exact settings the author provides on Method #2: "Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw effciency" of his guide.


It shows 1.264V because you have Vdroop enabled (or LLC disabled, these seem to be opposites) and yes they tend to do that. Also, thats a pretty darn good voltage for 4GHz, but then again u said it was a 930. Is that temperature you posted the max temp from one of the cores or the external cpu diode (one that shows on the P80 readout, if your board has one).

And you will eventually want to try to get better efficiency. Ive got an i7 920 with an NH-D14 on it and i found a sweet spot. 1.306V (1.352V actual, vdroop disabled), vtt set to 1.275v and ram set to 1.64V, no other voltages changed for 4ghz, Prime Blend 12+hrs stable. Max p80 temp was ~64C (~75C as per cores) and that was on a poor TIM application (ran out, got some more and dropped temps).

Great Job and good luck


----------



## tuffarts

Thanks for great guide
it got me to 4.09 ghz today on my first OC

my Vid is 1.31875 and qpi is 1.335 turbo off

bclock is 178mhz with 23x multiplier

temps under prime are 72,70,69,66
idel temps 44,41,43,38

drm voltage 1.66

mem frquency 712 mhz timmings 8-7-7-20

I can not figure out how to increase mem frequency ?

I have hyperxmem rated at 2000mhz cas9

my MOBO is gigabyte GA X58A-UD3R

I have 2 GTX480's to push up temps a bit
but temps have not been problem all day, I did not get over 72 C








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## H969

I got my feet wet on my first OC right here last April,2010
Thank you Chadamir,for all the help and also for keeping the thread alive for others too learn the i7's!!
+rep


----------



## chadamir

Im glad this guide is still helping people after such a long time and hasn't been sent to the graveyard by SB.


----------



## Freekers

I managed to get my 920 d0 running at 4.0Ghz thanks to this great guide








Mine is at stock voltages, but temps are higher than at stock speeds ofcourse.


----------



## tuffarts

my 950 needed an increase in voltage to get over 3.8mhz, but I hadent increased multiplier at that stage, I increased voltages, Vcore/QPI, then I couldent get stable bclock over 180ghz, so I increased multiplier to 23x and made 4ghz at very reasnoable temps


----------



## tifosi79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


It shows 1.264V because you have Vdroop enabled (or LLC disabled, these seem to be opposites) and yes they tend to do that. Also, thats a pretty darn good voltage for 4GHz, but then again u said it was a 930. Is that temperature you posted the max temp from one of the cores or the external cpu diode (one that shows on the P80 readout, if your board has one).

And you will eventually want to try to get better efficiency. Ive got an i7 920 with an NH-D14 on it and i found a sweet spot. 1.306V (1.352V actual, vdroop disabled), vtt set to 1.275v and ram set to 1.64V, no other voltages changed for 4ghz, Prime Blend 12+hrs stable. Max p80 temp was ~64C (~75C as per cores) and that was on a poor TIM application (ran out, got some more and dropped temps).

Great Job and good luck










I'm not familiar with p80 temp. I got the 69C from Real Temp at the end of the stability test with Prime95. 69C was the highest of the 4 temperatures shown on the maximum recorded temp.

So should I try lowering the cpu voltage and the QPI/Uncore (vtt) to get a better efficiency? Leave everything else untouched?

Thx. for the input.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir;12111077*
> Im glad this guide is still helping people after such a long time and hasn't been sent to the graveyard by SB.


Well unless all the SB Buyers keep there 1366's then there should be a whole new round of i7 OCers


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tifosi79;12111609*
> I'm not familiar with p80 temp. I got the 69C from Real Temp at the end of the stability test with Prime95. 69C was the highest of the 4 temperatures shown on the maximum recorded temp.
> 
> So should I try lowering the cpu voltage and the QPI/Uncore (vtt) to get a better efficiency? Leave everything else untouched?
> 
> Thx. for the input.


the P80 is an EL display on some motherboards that reads bios codes during POST/boot and External diode CPU temp after boot time (the bios codes can help determine what causes a non-post).

My settings were:
Vdroop Off
1.306 Vcore, +75mv Vtt (1.275v), qpi PLL 1.65 (lowered from 1.8) and 1.64Vdimm, everything else was left on auto.

You can try pretty much anything so long as you keep the VTT within .45v of VDIMM...


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;12116274*
> Well unless all the SB Buyers keep there 1366's then there should be a whole new round of i7 OCers


This guide works well with the i5 guide floating around too - some very good info that crosses over from one to the other









This guide was very helpful in getting my i7 920 to an easy 4Ghz and was helpful in overclocking my wife's i5 750 as well. Not shabby for a guide! (Especially the prime failure explanations)


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

I was wondering why my Gigaflops were a little on the low side and now I know why. Everyone needs to read this:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...test-linx.html
It also helps both Linx and IBT to update the Linpack libraries manually to the latest version.
When running Linx or IBT the GigaFlops have to be close to the rating for your particular chip. If it isn't then, you're not stressing the Overclock correctly.
After I loosely followed this guide my GigaFlops increased dramatically and my core temps rocketed by 5Â°C







Luckily, I had previously increased my vcore and my qpi voltage due to Prime 95 Bsod after 8hrs. I now feel that if Linx is run properly, it will tell you if you're overclock is stable within 99%, I would guess








I found these here on OCN and I feel that the above and these should be added to the guide.
BSOD viewer:
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
BSOD codes:
BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)


----------



## Man|aC

will this guide apply to an i7 970 6 core?


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Man|aC*


will this guide apply to an i7 970 6 core?


It's similar to all i7's, the only thing you'll have to pay attention on your specific multipliers and temps may vary since you're at 12 threads with HT on instead of the standard i7's that are at 8 threads.

Just make sure you read everything and understand it, don't apply it blindly.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaMMeR=GoM=*


I was wondering why my Gigaflops were a little on the low side and now I know why. Everyone needs to read this:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...test-linx.html
It also helps both Linx and IBT to update the Linpack libraries manually to the latest version.
When running Linx or IBT the GigaFlops have to be close to the rating for your particular chip. If it isn't then, you're not stressing the Overclock correctly.
After I loosely followed this guide my GigaFlops increased dramatically and my core temps rocketed by 5Â°C







Luckily, I had previously increased my vcore and my qpi voltage due to Prime 95 Bsod after 8hrs. I now feel that if Linx is run properly, it will tell you if you're overclock is stable within 99%, I would guess








I found these here on OCN and I feel that the above and these should be added to the guide.
BSOD viewer:
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
BSOD codes:
BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)


Thank you for those codes and what causes them. knowing what the rest of these are caused by will help Overclockers like me get past 4GHz








+rep


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaMMeR=GoM=*


I was wondering why my Gigaflops were a little on the low side and now I know why. Everyone needs to read this:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...test-linx.html
It also helps both Linx and IBT to update the Linpack libraries manually to the latest version.
When running Linx or IBT the GigaFlops have to be close to the rating for your particular chip. If it isn't then, you're not stressing the Overclock correctly.
After I loosely followed this guide my GigaFlops increased dramatically and my core temps rocketed by 5Â°C







Luckily, I had previously increased my vcore and my qpi voltage due to Prime 95 Bsod after 8hrs. I now feel that if Linx is run properly, it will tell you if you're overclock is stable within 99%, I would guess








I found these here on OCN and I feel that the above and these should be added to the guide.
BSOD viewer:
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
BSOD codes:
BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)



This is great! +1 to you bro. It would be nice to add to this, I wish I could offer some additions to this right now.









-TG


----------



## chadamir

Added the list. +rep for Hammer


----------



## jeezuz

I've noticed with my overclocked settings that the voltage stays at or pretty close to 1.28, where as with stock it would fluctuate from 1.20-1.21 and pretty close to 1.0 when idle.

Obviously this is from setting the Vcore to 1.28 for my overclock. However is I set it to auto with the bclck at 160 the voltage goes as high as 1.4 which at this point is undesirable.

Is there any way around this? Is there a setting I can modify to get the voltage to idle when cpu power is not necessary? My settings are a couple of pages back (pg 110) but here's the main ones just for recap:

CPU Ratio: Auto
Turbo: Enabled
BCLK: 160
DRAM: 1282
QPI:5774

Voltages:
VCore:1.281
PLL: 1.84
QPI: 1.30
IOH:1.2
ICH:1.1
DRAM: 1.64

LLC: Enabled
CPU Diff amp: auto
CPU clock skew: 100ps
Anything spectrum: Disabled

CIE and C-State: Disabled
Virtual: Enabled
HT: Off
TM:Enabled

Nemesis wrote in response to my original post: 
_I would try raising your cpu VTT as you dont seem to have done anything with that. VTT is for the ram controller, and should be within .45v of Vdimm for best results_

VTT is the same as QPI voltage correct? I did raise it as high as 1.32 but couldn't get a stable 1600 memory speed, I'm stuck with 1282 for the time being until i've had my system a few more weeks and decide to up the voltages a little bit.


----------



## MMJA

I've noticed that most of the time if I get a 0x101 BSOD it shows up as 0x124 in blue screen viewer, anyone know why this is?


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

Please add PERSPOLIS's How to run linpack to the LinX section of your guide please.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/645392-how-run-linpack-stress-test-linx.html
Thanks to everyone for the reps, but all I was doing was repeating info that I found on the forums. I would like to credit the original authors, but I don't know who they are.


----------



## h2on0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeezuz*


I've noticed with my overclocked settings that the voltage stays at or pretty close to 1.28, where as with stock it would fluctuate from 1.20-1.21 and pretty close to 1.0 when idle.

Obviously this is from setting the Vcore to 1.28 for my overclock. However is I set it to auto with the bclck at 160 the voltage goes as high as 1.4 which at this point is undesirable.

Is there any way around this? Is there a setting I can modify to get the voltage to idle when cpu power is not necessary? My settings are a couple of pages back (pg 110) but here's the main ones just for recap:

CPU Ratio: Auto
Turbo: Enabled
BCLK: 160
DRAM: 1282
QPI:5774

Voltages:
VCore:1.281
PLL: 1.84
QPI: 1.30
IOH:1.2
ICH:1.1
DRAM: 1.64

LLC: Enabled
CPU Diff amp: auto
CPU clock skew: 100ps
Anything spectrum: Disabled

CIE and C-State: Disabled
Virtual: Enabled
HT: Off
TM:Enabled

Nemesis wrote in response to my original post: 
_I would try raising your cpu VTT as you dont seem to have done anything with that. VTT is for the ram controller, and should be within .45v of Vdimm for best results_

VTT is the same as QPI voltage correct? I did raise it as high as 1.32 but couldn't get a stable 1600 memory speed, I'm stuck with 1282 for the time being until i've had my system a few more weeks and decide to up the voltages a little bit.


Disable the turbo and try it again and see if it goes to 1.4


----------



## Truck_Drivin_Jesus

nice guide. nothing is perfect but there is definitely a lot of good reference material here. I don't have the money for a great cooling system or a new case right now so i am trying to get a small boost without killing my system and you seem to have helped a lot.


----------



## Prabuddha87

can i7-920 processor work on DH55PJ Motherboard?


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prabuddha87*


can i7-920 processor work on DH55PJ Motherboard?


That's a negative. That board is an 1156 socket.

Here's an overview of the board...

http://www.intel.com/Products/Deskto...J-overview.htm

Here's a list of supported processors...

http://processormatch.intel.com/Comp...ardName=DH55PJ
.


----------



## dmo580

BTW. I need 1.47 QPI or so to be stable at 1950 for memory.

Some chips do need higher QPI.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/33454-post-i7-core-temps-here-5.html#post312297

good writeup


----------



## Blazephoenix

=== Mod please remove this post.


----------



## Rob_B

!!Thanks!!

i7 920 revision D0 happy at 4.01 GHz, thanks to the quick & dirty set-up here! I imagine I could push a bit more (don't think I've optimized for RAM), but I'm very happy with performance right now, and the system seems rock-solid stable - left some BIOS settings at auto and running off XMP memory profile. Setup is:
* i7 920 D0
* ASUS P6T m/b
* 12GB RAM (Corsair TR3X6G1600C9)
* AZZA Solano 1000 full tower case
* Zalman CNPS9900ALED heatsink (yep, I'm on air, 100% CPU utilization and temp is generally 63C and never of 66C!)
* EVGA GTX-470
* Rosewill Xtreme 850 PSU
* RAID-10 (4 1TB drives for primary storage)
* RAID-0 (2 500GB drives for pagefile, other temporaries)

--Rob (and I never play games!)


----------



## MMJA

Hey Rob do you mind posting up your bios settings? Specifically vCore and VTT. Thanks


----------



## Ganzir

Truly an excellent guide. I just followed it after upgrading my PC from GTX 295 to 2x 6950 CF. I also updated my BIOS, after which my old OC settings were gone and after the hardware changes I decided it might be a good idea to start over anyways.

So I followed the guide, the only thing I did additionally was to disable hyperthreading, since none of the apps I run, does really profit from this and I can go way higher clockwise with way lower voltages.

That said now I am somewhat at a loss.

The CPU (i7 920 (C1) on Gigabyte X58 Extreme BIOS F12) is bootstable at 4,2GHz.

I fire up prime and start running the small FFT thingy.

This runs for about 2 - 3h without any errors, than the system freezes no BSOD or the like.

Question:
Is increasing the Vcore further (i still have plenty of space here, before reaching spec or temp limits after all the system is watercooled 60C in prime) likely to solve this problem or might something else be the cause for this behavior?

Greetz
Ganzir

PS: I have not OCed the RAM, those are Mushkin DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 and are running at those specs, nonetheless I set the voltage to 1,64 as suggested in the guide, Mushkin says these RAm should run at 1,5 - 1,6 V - So can I set the voltage back or will this cause further instability, I do not plan on OCing the RAM since the performance increase from faster RAM is questionable at best, as the review from anandtech showed.


----------



## StormX2

you know I still have not got my machine up to 4.0 yet .. lame


----------



## Ganzir

Well, I am sorry to hear that, but that is not the advice I had hoped for, if I may say so.

Regarding your Problem, did you try to disable HT?

I know I know, 8 Threads in Prime look a lot more fancy than just four, but the performance increase in real day usage is negligible. You will have lower voltages and lower temps (about 10C) and more or less the same performance, just give it a try.

Greetz
Ganzir


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ganzir*


Well, I am sorry to hear that, but that is not the advice I had hoped for, if I may say so.

Regarding your Problem, did you try to disable HT?

I know I know, 8 Threads in Prime look a lot more fancy than just four, but the performance increase in real day usage is negligible. You will have lower voltages and lower temps (about 10C) and more or less the same performance, just give it a try.

Greetz
Ganzir


If you paid for HT then disabling it is a waste of money...


----------



## StormX2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GameBoy*


If you paid for HT then disabling it is a waste of money...


hell i wast running with HT on after a while. I noticed that I was able to run Warhammer online just fine in 100-500 person PvP/RVR with various pictures and editors open, tons of IExplorer windows usually with youtubes and pr0n lol, voice chat and things like aim and MP3 player... Hardware Monitor progs.

oh and usually at least ONE Tower Defense Game humming in the background...

All at the same time on a regular basis:

HT OFF = Gave me the best GAME experience
even though there was a crap ton of stuff in the back
The GAME itself performed better
Videos/HD ran smooth no hiccups.......

HT ON = barely faster on the rest of the programs outside of the big game itself..
But yes, switching between windows was much more instant than before
The Game however would take some time to get back into windowed or full screen
Videos/HD looked just as good with or without HT.......

So you know, these things are all relative to needs, usage etc.

I can and will switch between HT and Non HT when necessary (photoshop/video)

but as of right now i prefer without, just seems moar raw horsepower


----------



## Ganzir

Quote:


> If you paid for HT then disabling it is a waste of money...


This argument is flawed. At the time I bought my i7 920, there was no CPU without HT, so I had to buy it or buy no i7 at all.


----------



## StormX2

totally flawed argument, because HT is only useful is certain settings.

Not in gaming


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StormX2*


totally flawed argument, because HT is only useful is certain settings.

Not in gaming


Agree with you Storm.. However we are in the business of overclocking yeah.. !?! At least the majority reading this post i would imagine.

Sure we have a few profiles stored in BIOS but the aim is for a 24/7 high end rig that doesn't require tweaking.. And/Or perhaps a benching rig..

In my view HT is available for a reason and that is to be utilised on call, when needed.. I.E without intervention.. Sure I will say that I do utilise the gains from HT at various intervals - so am biased in this respect!

However we do have HT and it's a benefit and is not loss when not in direct use... Unless of course you own a Sad rig than can't OC past 4G..

So as 99% of us can OC past 4G with any cooler other than stock - not utilising HT is mute point in my view. Besides @ 4G (min) gaming reaps all the benefits your gonna get regardless - HT or NOT - but with HT the other benefits will ensue - so win win..

Also why by a HT rig when you don't need it.. A previous argument was I7's came with HT.. Sure it did but you bought it didn't you.. If you didn't need it and only game then my questions are:

**Are you after a Benching/Folding/Multimedia & Gaming RIG - which is ultimately a 24/7 kickarse handling what and who'eva comes to town (i.e HT).

**Or are you perhaps ONLY after a gaming rig?

If the latter then you needed have forked out for x58 platform in the first instance and perhaps made an err in judgement from the outset. (not withstanding early multi gpu issues - which is 'largely' a mute point now)

SO in Summary

-I think I speak for the majority (here at least) when I vote for HT on.. !!
-That is unless your gaming ONLY - 
in which case i'd strongly suggest you wasted a lot of money an I7/x58 rig..

And could have kept your old c2d and bought a decent graphics card to last for another year or two.


----------



## DTR00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobbo353*


Unless of course you own a Sad rig than can't OC past 4G..

So as 99% of us can OC past 4G with any cooler other than stock - not utilising HT is mute point in my view. Besides @ 4G (min) gaming reaps all the benefits your gonna get regardless - HT or NOT - but with HT the other benefits will ensue - so win win..


Just realized....I have a Sad rig - can only OC to 4Ghz w/ HT or 4.2 w/o HT....at decent temps (and that's Watercooled).









I'm figuring the 4.2Ghz config is overall the better way to go.


----------



## gobbo353

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DTR00*


Just realized....I have a Sad rig - can only OC to 4Ghz w/ HT or 4.2 w/o HT....at decent temps (and that's Watercooled).









I'm figuring the 4.2Ghz config is overall the better way to go.


Seriously.. Then yes you have one Sad rig and are in the 10% margin..

I'd be interested to see your specs/Bios settings.. I'm thinking theres something that could be done for you.. If not a Heatsink reseat very least. Most likely your also being over conservative with your settings or simply messed something up. I gather also you have a 920 yeah? Otherwise something really is amiss...

Also mate as suggested it depends if your a pure gamer.. If so then likely yes the way to go.. Otherwise.. Hardly...


----------



## amstech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StormX2*


totally flawed argument, because HT is only useful is certain settings.

Not in gaming


What? Are you kidding?
Its been shown to help in MANY games...heck I even think Crysis 2 benefits.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techspot.com*

Crysis 2 fully utilizes four cores and is seemingly unplayable on dual-core processors. The Phenom II X2 560 averaged just 24fps while the Core 2 Duo E8500 was even slower at 23fps. With the aid of HyperThreading, the Core i3 540 managed an average of 56fps.


http://www.techspot.com/review/379-c...nce/page8.html

-
And an i7 beats the 6 core AMD clock for clock with HT on.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech;12972940*
> What? Are you kidding?
> Its been shown to help in MANY games...heck I even think Crysis 2 benefits.
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/379-crysis-2-performance/page8.html
> 
> -
> And an i7 beats the 6 core AMD clock for clock with HT on.


Only problem is I HATE every new game thats come out sicne 2004 !!

I stopped playing Pay to Play MMO's and am currently only playign Source engin games, and I hated the way they made team Fortress 2, I MUCH more prefer Team Fortress Classic from Half Life 1 days

Ive done extensive testing HT on and off witht he crazy amount of background programs that i usually run, while playign Warhammer online or Day of Defeat source.

the game itself benefitted from HT off compared to HT on, while the other programs responded faster when alt/tab, the game did not with HT on


----------



## myrtleee34

2.8GHz to 3.8GHz, Thank you!!


----------



## Ganzir

Whatever....

I am now able to run Small FFTs for 24h.

Large FFTs however, that a totally different story.

The System Freezes after about 2h.

My IOH Core ist already at 1,22V.

Any ideas?


----------



## X-ray

I used these settings, (http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8397751) but was getting blue screens, I guess I have an unlucky chip? I did upped the volts as it says in the post.

temps were 80C

What should I do?


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ganzir*


Whatever....

I am now able to run Small FFTs for 24h.

Large FFTs however, that a totally different story.

The System Freezes after about 2h.

My IOH Core ist already at 1,22V.

Any ideas?


Small FFT mainly stresses your CPU. When you go Large FFT, some RAM is added to the mix. So, you might think about increasing the QPI/Uncore (CPU VTT) voltage and/or the RAM voltage. Make sure your RAM voltage and timings are set to manufacturer's specs. Also, make sure that the QPI (VTT) voltage is within 0.50V of the RAM voltage to prevent damage to the chip's memory controller.

You should actually be able to hit 4.0 with stock IOH VCore. The only time you should need to raise it is when you are reaching for higher frequencies or using multiple graphics cards.

By the way, go the following link to enter your systems specs so they show up in your signature. That will allow us to help you better.

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php
.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X-ray*


I used these settings, (http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8397751) but was getting blue screens, I guess I have an unlucky chip? I did upped the volts as it says in the post.

temps were 80C

What should I do?


When adjusting voltages, make sure you refer the list of BSOD error codes on the first page of this thread.

Also, every chip is different, so it's not always wise just to copy settings. It's best to start from stock settings and slowly increase your overclock making small adjustments along the way (Step 1 on first page of this thread). 
.


----------



## Wishmaker

A word of warning for you guys. I have two sig rigs, a Rampage and an UD3R X58 one. A few days ago my UD3R had a personality crisis and decided to act weird : not detect ram, post overclocking error messages, etc. I opened up the case, took of my VX and had a look at the CPU and saw burn marks on 2 out of 4 corners. So this makes me wonder a bit ...

1. My VX -ZF3 Push Pull Shroud (MX3 TIM) has never been above 75 celsius. Depending on the clock and voltage, I fluctuate between 60 and 73 Celsius.
2. Overclocking has been done within the INTEL Vcore and IMC spec. The current voltages are 1.24-1.28Vcore and 1.15 on QPI/IMC.
3. When I overclocked, the max Vcore was 1.312 and QPI was 1.24-1.26.

As you can see, I've never pushed suicidal voltage when I overclocked. The INTEL spec has a larger window and i've never come close to it. Maybe I have a bad mobo or there was a problem with the voltage at one point on the board. In any case, be very careful when pumping voltage you never know what might happen.


----------



## Foxdie

Quick question..

before in my sig rig, i had 4.0ghz stable for a while with 1.325vcore and 1.35 qpi/dram settings and the rest auto..

Just today, I had some difficulty in booting into windows and I constantly got black screens, is this a sign of an unstable overclock? I had to tweak it down to 3.8ghz to get into windows.

What's even more interesting is after reading this guide, i played around with my settings a bit and 3.8ghz was stable at 1.20 vcore and 1.27 qpi/dram while the only way to get my 4ghz stable was 1.32vcore.. would my max efficiency be 3.8ghz aka, my sweet spot or should i still be able to do 4ghz on a lower vcore than 1.325


----------



## andrewmchugh

My setup, a few people asked me to show it, this is all I changed in bios to achieve 4.0, 20h prime95 and its fine 76 max on H50, going underwater next week xD


----------



## humpmasterflex1

my motherboard does no have any spread spectrum settings (uD3R)


----------



## andy4theherd

hello all

as you can see i am new to the forums. i have read the OP and a few of the posts in the thread. i have a c0/c1 i7 920 and would like to overclock it. i have never overclocked a cpu before. my main concern is my PSU. i have a 650w corsair. i think it is probably stretched currently with (2) GTX460's and a 9800GT dedicated Physx GPU. should i hold off on OC'g until i upgrade my PSU?

and if/when i OC where would be a good place to start? as stated above i have read the OP and it is all new to me. i see some people having luck only changing a couple of settings and leaving the rest to auto.

thanks for all the info!


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd;13843414*
> hello all
> 
> as you can see i am new to the forums. i have read the OP and a few of the posts in the thread. i have a c0/c1 i7 920 and would like to overclock it. i have never overclocked a cpu before. my main concern is my PSU. i have a 650w corsair. i think it is probably stretched currently with (2) GTX460's and a 9800GT dedicated Physx GPU. should i hold off on OC'g until i upgrade my PSU?
> 
> and if/when i OC where would be a good place to start? as stated above i have read the OP and it is all new to me. i see some people having luck only changing a couple of settings and leaving the rest to auto.
> 
> thanks for all the info!


Dude, welcome to OCN!.
You'll need at least a 750W PSU to overclock your chip and feed your 3 graphic cards, I think you're at the max capacity of yours!


----------



## mrdelurk

Thank you for the guide, it helps an ex-Mac jockey who never did overclocking before. I have an i7-920 on a GigaByte X58A-UD3R mobo and 18 Gigs of 1600 G.Skill RAM, with a 8.5" Apevia fan and a Corsair 50 or 60 liquid CPU cooler (not sure which model, I didn't install it. I have some growing doubts about it anyway, there was a near-80 temp peak yesterday at 4.3, out of the blue).

I followed Chadamir's Method #2 Quick and Dirty to 3.8 GHz, then I increased BCLK and multiplier to 205 and 21 with his other values kept, and got 4.3 GHz. I'm doing this to get the most oomph out of my music DAW, so instead of testing primes, I did a day-long work session in the app. Nary a crash, good enough for me.

My question is, how much extra performance remains in this rig? I see most of the screen-capped i7-920 feats top at 4.6 GHz, is that the stable limit? My DAW app (Ableton Live) shows 14% CPU usage at 3.3 GHz and 11% at 4.3 GHz playing the standard test file. (the % readout is at the right top corner on the screen shot.) The 11% remains from 4.0 to 4.3 GHz. So to get 9% CPU usage, it would take pretty much an overclock to 5 GHz if it can be done stably.

If it's just a matter of more cooling, I can duct a 7000 BTU portable AC + dehumidifier into the Apevia fan's input for another $250, but I think there is more to this, as a perfectly cold rig still won't boot with a 210 BCLK. What the experts suggest?


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdelurk;13991393*
> but I think there is more to this, as the cold rig simply won't boot with a 210 BLCK. What the experts suggest?


I don't claim to be an expert, but in my bios there is a setting for for ultra-cooling or what have you. I guess it is so that you can boot at really low temps.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13122575*
> A word of warning for you guys. I have two sig rigs, a Rampage and an UD3R X58 one. A few days ago my UD3R had a personality crisis and decided to act weird : not detect ram, post overclocking error messages, etc. I opened up the case, took of my VX and had a look at the CPU and saw burn marks on 2 out of 4 corners. So this makes me wonder a bit ...
> 
> 1. My VX -ZF3 Push Pull Shroud (MX3 TIM) has never been above 75 celsius. Depending on the clock and voltage, I fluctuate between 60 and 73 Celsius.
> 2. Overclocking has been done within the INTEL Vcore and IMC spec. The current voltages are 1.24-1.28Vcore and 1.15 on QPI/IMC.
> 3. When I overclocked, the max Vcore was 1.312 and QPI was 1.24-1.26.
> 
> As you can see, I've never pushed suicidal voltage when I overclocked. The INTEL spec has a larger window and i've never come close to it. Maybe I have a bad mobo or there was a problem with the voltage at one point on the board. In any case, be very careful when pumping voltage you never know what might happen.


Wow, sorry to hear that, but thank you for posting, and good luck:thumb:
+Rep


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd;13843414*
> hello all
> 
> as you can see i am new to the forums. i have read the OP and a few of the posts in the thread. i have a c0/c1 i7 920 and would like to overclock it. i have never overclocked a cpu before. my main concern is my PSU. i have a 650w corsair. i think it is probably stretched currently with (2) GTX460's and a 9800GT dedicated Physx GPU. should i hold off on OC'g until i upgrade my PSU?
> 
> and if/when i OC where would be a good place to start? as stated above i have read the OP and it is all new to me. i see some people having luck only changing a couple of settings and leaving the rest to auto.
> 
> thanks for all the info!


Post up some results when you upgrade your PSU and start to OC. Hope you have better luck with it than me with my C0/C1 920.


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh;13688459*
> My setup, a few people asked me to show it, this is all I changed in bios to achieve 4.0, 20h prime95 and its fine 76 max on H50, going underwater next week xD


Almost identical with a few minor tweaks. Worked like a charm!

before









after 4 GHZ!!!









temps have been stable with my coolit vantage.


----------



## Wishmaker

What a cooler!! I get double that !


----------



## spinal_chord

That's idle temp right ????.

How well does it cool at 100% load ????.

Dave.


----------



## Nemesis158

Well just swapped my Batch 3944A666 920 out to build my bro a PC, swapped in a batch 3901A257 920. wondering what i could do. Ive heard this batch can do 4GHz @1.225v







the old one could only do 4GHz @ 1.35v, and i could never get it stable beyond 4GHz. currently running at 3.4GHz (161x21, HT, EIST, Turbo, Halt-state enabled) @ 1.2v


----------



## H969

4GHz @ 1.225, not many of those out there!! Good luck and keep us posted....


----------



## Nemesis158

Folding @ 3.375GHz (160.5x21), full load @ 1.176v (vdroop) room temp 19C, cores 51C, 49C, 49C, 47C


----------



## Nemesis158

Well i was able to get it running solid 4GHz @ 1.27v (under load, Vdroop Disabled, 1.225v in bios) Much better than my old chip.....


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Nice guide


----------



## kleecomputer

I wanted to check something...in the first post it says
Quote:


> Open up cpuz, load up prime and see where the voltage goes. This is your approximate vid for stock. The chip may very well run under this voltage, but this is the vid that the bios is seeing.


So by "load up prime", does this mean do a stress test in prime and then look at CPUz to get the "vid" or the core voltage amount that is showing? How long should I let prime running before grabbing this number?

Also, as a test I am running Real Team before the OC to see what I get under a prime test. Right now the test has been running for 15 mins and my max on any core is 62c. Is this good/normal? I have a mega with a push/pull setup.


----------



## MMJA

Looking at all you guys' results are making me jealous! I can only get 3.6GHz (180x20) out of my i7 920 C0/C1 at 1.32500vCore.


----------



## steadly2004

I got a good jump in oc ability when I swapped mobos


----------



## MMJA

Interesting, I'm using an Asus Rampage III Formula (as per sig) so I would of thought the OC wouldn't be mobo limited, especially since I'm not going for anything too extreme.


----------



## djk11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14403687*
> Interesting, I'm using an Asus Rampage III Formula (as per sig) so I would of thought the OC wouldn't be mobo limited, especially since I'm not going for anything too extreme.


Revisions before D0 need quite a bit of voltage unfortunately. Try to raise your VTT/QPI while keeping VCore the same and see if will be stable at higher clocks. It may just need more VCore in the end though.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14403687*
> Interesting, I'm using an Asus Rampage III Formula (as per sig) so I would of thought the OC wouldn't be mobo limited, especially since I'm not going for anything too extreme.


Ah, I can't see your rig with my iPhone on taptalk, your mobo should be one of the better/best for oc. I moved from a rampage to the one I have now. OC ceiling went from 3.9--> 4,2 same chip

Definitely play with other voltages on areas other than CPU, maybe find the thread for your mobo and find some specific bios options to try


----------



## MMJA

My VTT is up somewhere around 1.32v too (will update exact when I get home). What I've been doing is upping vCore if I get 0x101 bsod and vTT if I get 0x124 bsod. I'm using a CPU differential amplitude of 700mV too which made the difference between stable and unstable at the current speed.

I'll post up a bios template when I get home of my settings.


----------



## andy4theherd

Hey guys, need some help with Northbridge temps.

I installed a Corsair H60 last night. Before the H60 my max OC was 3.57 do to high temps. The H60 knocked 19 degrees off







. I 'm now running 4ghz stable at 1.34 Vcore. After 1.5 hours of Prime95 my temps were stable at 80 degrees. My Northbridge temp is now staying 70+ at idle while my CPU is 42 and motherboard is 41.

Any ideas why the NB temp is so high?

bclk 191
vcore 1.34
Pll 1.88
QPI 1.35
ioh/ich 1.2

My Specs:
Asus Sabertooth x58
i7 920 (C0/C1 2.67) OC'd to 4.0
12 gigs Kingston Hyper X 1600 (XMP on)
2 EVGA GTX460's SLi
9800GT dedicated Physx
Win 7 Pro x64


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd;14450167*
> Hey guys, need some help with Northbridge temps.
> 
> I installed a Corsair H60 last night. Before the H60 my max OC was 3.57 do to high temps. The H60 knocked 19 degrees off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I 'm now running 4ghz stable at 1.34 Vcore. After 1.5 hours of Prime95 my temps were stable at 80 degrees. My Northbridge temp is now staying 70+ at idle while my CPU is 42 and motherboard is 41.
> 
> Any ideas why the NB temp is so high?
> 
> bclk 191
> vcore 1.34
> Pll 1.88
> QPI 1.35
> ioh/ich 1.2
> 
> My Specs:
> Asus Sabertooth x58
> i7 920 (C0/C1 2.67) OC'd to 4.0
> 12 gigs Kingston Hyper X 1600 (XMP on)
> 2 EVGA GTX460's SLi
> 9800GT dedicated Physx
> Win 7 Pro x64


Hey there. Nice job on that OC but a few things. First, 80 celsius is too high. Try to keep it under 75 in full load. Second, that QPI voltage is again very high. You will degrade your IMC. About the NB ... how is the airflow in the case?

Given that you have 12 GB of RAM, i think you will have some problems if you lower your QPI







.


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;14450247*
> Hey there. Nice job on that OC but a few things. First, 80 celsius is too high. Try to keep it under 75 in full load. Second, that QPI voltage is again very high. You will degrade your IMC. About the NB ... how is the airflow in the case?
> 
> Given that you have 12 GB of RAM, i think you will have some problems if you lower your QPI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will try lowering QPI as I thought it was high as well. Before the H60 I was running stable at 3.57ghz with vcore at 1.26 and QPI at 1.25.

As for air flow:
Front: 120mm intake
Bottom: 120mm intake
Side: (2) 120mm intake
*Rear: 120mm intake
Top: (2) 120mm exhaust

*The rear fan was an exhaust prior to the H60 install. The H60 documentation advises pulling air from outside the case (as it is cooler) with the rear fan as it is blown over the radiator.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd;14450167*
> Hey guys, need some help with Northbridge temps.
> 
> I installed a Corsair H60 last night. Before the H60 my max OC was 3.57 do to high temps. The H60 knocked 19 degrees off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I 'm now running 4ghz stable at 1.34 Vcore. After 1.5 hours of Prime95 my temps were stable at 80 degrees. My Northbridge temp is now staying 70+ at idle while my CPU is 42 and motherboard is 41.
> 
> Any ideas why the NB temp is so high?
> 
> bclk 191
> vcore 1.34
> Pll 1.88
> QPI 1.35
> ioh/ich 1.2
> 
> My Specs:
> Asus Sabertooth x58
> i7 920 (C0/C1 2.67) OC'd to 4.0
> 12 gigs Kingston Hyper X 1600 (XMP on)
> 2 EVGA GTX460's SLi
> 9800GT dedicated Physx
> Win 7 Pro x64


Northbridge's do tend to run hot. my old E757 probably ran close to that under full load. my new E768 has a better NB heatsink and doesn't go above 60C


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;14450640*
> Northbridge's do tend to run hot. my old E757 probably ran close to that under full load. my new E768 has a better NB heatsink and doesn't go above 60C


I never paid much attention to the NB temps until now, but I'm sure they were in the 50's before today.

I lowered QPI to 1.25. 40 minutes into Prime95 and I'm stable at 78C. The NB temps haven't changed. It was 73 at idle and is 73 40 minutes later at 100% load. I wonder if a sensor is the problem?

From reading about the net it appears the NB on x58 boards tend to rely a lot on the CPU fan. I found several other conversations with H60 owners getting really high NB temps.


----------



## andy4theherd

Just about 2 hours into Prime95 and still running stable with QPI at 1.25 and 77C.

I loaded up my default profile (no overclock) and my NB temp dropped 10 degrees. So it looks like my OC is causing the NB temp issues.


----------



## Nemesis158

yeah they really do depend on the CPU fan and/or Case airflow. your H60 isn't going to be blowing any air over the NB HS, so thats why


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*


Just about 2 hours into Prime95 and still running stable with QPI at 1.25 and 77C.

I loaded up my default profile (no overclock) and my NB temp dropped 10 degrees. So it looks like my OC is causing the NB temp issues.


You may want to try Enabling EIST and Halt state. i beleive having those enabled will keep your idle temps (and power draw) much lower


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*


I never paid much attention to the NB temps until now, but I'm sure they were in the 50's before today.

I lowered QPI to 1.25. 40 minutes into Prime95 and I'm stable at 78C. The NB temps haven't changed. It was 73 at idle and is 73 40 minutes later at 100% load. I wonder if a sensor is the problem?

From reading about the net it appears the NB on x58 boards tend to rely a lot on the CPU fan. I found several other conversations with H60 owners getting really high NB temps.



I folded for 2 weeks not stop bigadv units with my sig rig at 3.8 GHz and I can tell you that my NB temps were nowhere near as high. I was between 45-55 and this was because there was nobody home to open some windows so the Antec case push some fresh air.

I advise you compare with other people to see why you have such high temps. If memory serves, you can replace the TIM on these, give it ago


----------



## andy4theherd

I installed a 92mm fan directly on top of the Northbridge heat sink. The NB is now 52c at idle. It was 67c before. Lesson learned, a CPU fan/cooler keeps other things on the board cool too ;-)

As for my OC, I'm down to 1.29 vcore. I've only been running Prime95 tests in 1 to 2 hour sessions before lowering vcore. So far, still stable at 4.01ghz. Last night I went in and changed IOH from 1.2 back to Auto thinking this may help with the NB temps. I am going to plug 1.2 back in now that I have the NB fan.


----------



## qazzaq2004

I'm fooling around with my i7 920 D0, it's currently at 4.2 Ghz with 1.376 volts.
I'm sure I can lower the voltage to get it stable, but I was wondering what is the on going average for a 4.2ghz i7 920 D0?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004;14461533*
> I'm fooling around with my i7 920 D0, it's currently at 4.2 Ghz with 1.376 volts.
> I'm sure I can lower the voltage to get it stable, but I was wondering what is the on going average for a 4.2ghz i7 920 D0?


My 930 gets 4.2 at around 1.32v or so


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004;14461533*
> I'm fooling around with my i7 920 D0, it's currently at 4.2 Ghz with 1.376 volts.
> I'm sure I can lower the voltage to get it stable, but I was wondering what is the on going average for a 4.2ghz i7 920 D0?


You cannot make an educated guess because not all chips are equal. My other rig with a 920 D0 needs 1.32 for 4.2 GHz. I've seen other D0 chips with lower voltage or higher.


----------



## adridu59

It is okay to push CPU to 4 GHz w/ Voltage set to Auto and undervolt afterwards ?
I was wondering if the voltage would set itself out of CPU safe range when being @4 GHz...


----------



## humpmasterflex1

any reason why my 1600Mhz ram is only running 1066 according to the BIOS?


----------



## icy_cool_quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1;14596217*
> any reason why my 1600Mhz ram is only running 1066 according to the BIOS?


You need to change the speed in your BIOS. Enable XMP and your ram speeds and timings will change to the Dominator's spec.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icy_cool_quad;14596268*
> You need to change the speed in your BIOS. Enable XMP and your ram speeds and timings will change to the Dominator's spec.


It is preferred to enter the timings manually rather than enable XMP.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icy_cool_quad;14596268*
> You need to change the speed in your BIOS. Enable XMP and your ram speeds and timings will change to the Dominator's spec.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;14596664*
> It is preferred to enter the timings manually rather than enable XMP.


depends on other factors.

If you have no OC, use the XMP timings
If you have an OC, do not use the XMP profile (from my own experience, pc wouldn't POST with an OC and XMP enabled, so i copy the XMP timings when i oc and turn it off....)


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;14596696*
> depends on other factors.
> 
> If you have no OC, use the XMP timings
> *If you have an OC, do not use the XMP profil*e (from my own experience, pc wouldn't POST with an OC and XMP enabled, so i copy the XMP timings when i oc and turn it off....)


You are totally right and I should have been more clear. I also have experience with the XMP profile. My second rig has CL6 Tridents from G-Skill at 1600 MHz. Its a 6GB kit that ends up 4 GB when I overclock and select XMP in my Rampage II extreme. I have to input manually the settings for the mobo to see 6 GB with overclock.


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;14596757*
> You are totally right and I should have been more clear. I also have experience with the XMP profile. My second rig has CL6 Tridents from G-Skill at 1600 MHz. Its a 6GB kit that ends up 4 GB when I overclock and select XMP in my Rampage II extreme. I have to input manually the settings for the mobo to see 6 GB with overclock.


Whats the difference between copying XMP and ENABLING it in BIOS, XMP is XMP? what is the difference?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1;14597925*
> Whats the difference between copying XMP and ENABLING it in BIOS, XMP is XMP? what is the difference?


XMP automatically sets the ram multiplier and timings Based on a Default BCLK. ergo when you set a higher BCLK, the XMP doesn't change what its settings are. IE:

BCLK is 133. XMP ram multiplier is 2:12 for 1600MHz
if you set BCLK to say 160, that multiplier will not change and you end up with 1800MHz, with XMP1600MHz timings. this causes problems on most RAM
In order to keep your XMP timings, you must disable the XMP profile, set the ram multiplier to 2:10, and choose all the timings to what the bios shows they were currently.


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Well i have the XMP set in the bios, and so far running prime 3.8Ghz at 1.2v according to CPUz with 71C max temp for over an hour now.


----------



## Nemesis158

what does CPU-Z say about your RAM though?


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;14598215*
> what does CPU-Z say about your RAM though?












Also...

what does it mean when the computer completely Freezes during prime95, and then restarts itself? Is that PSU?


----------



## Nemesis158

Look at the OP. probably too low Vcore.


----------



## andy4theherd

i'm using xmp with 12 gigs kingston hyperx 1600. i''ve been OC'd to 4.01ghz for a couple of weeks stable as a Swiss watch. my ram is actually running at 15xx as opposed to 1600. any reason to turn off xmp and set myself?


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Nope


----------



## fvgumus

Where should I look for MAX CPU temperature each core or easytune6 cpu temp?


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fvgumus;14681245*
> Where should I look for MAX CPU temperature each core or easytune6 cpu temp?


When monitoring your CPU temps, you want to pay attention to the *Core* temps. I prefer to keep my temps under 80 C when stress testing.
.


----------



## WilliamF

How much does memory effect the stableness?
Currently im at 4,2ghz (200x21) 1,336V, HT off and MAX 70c - around 64 avarage.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WilliamF*


How much does memory effect the stableness?
Currently im at 4,2ghz (200x21) 1,336V, HT off and MAX 70c - around 64 avarage.


Memory has a tremendous affect on stability! I had a bad stick for a while, kept lowering my OC, but nothing helped, finally ran memtest86+ and was able to diagnose the bad stick. I had an extra since I originally bought 4x 2gb of the memory on a 1156 board.

Anyway, definitely run memory tests separate than linx or whatever, since you don't always know why a test failed.

On that note, I just changed my OC from 4.2ghz and 1600mhz memory to 4.1ghz and 1950mhz memory. I get a higher score on 3dmark11 for CPU. What do you guys think? Is loosing 0.1ghz on CPU worth an extra 350mhz on memory?


----------



## jlei8a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


I stopped reading after i read D0's are better then C0's. Biased opinions make a crappy guide










huh? DO's are better for oc'ing 99.99% of the time and no i dont have time to search for that .01%


----------



## Wanderlai

Well I got my two 580 Lightnings installed now to deal with the bottleneck my stock i7 920 is causing. A few questions:

What key gets me into bios?
the evga eleet OC tool...are changes made there still need to be made in bios?
Temps ok so long as they dont go above 85C at load?

I just want to take advantage of my new gpu's so what kind of an increase should I shoot for given my hardware specs?

EVGA 759 Classified, i7 920 DO, MSI 580 Lightning's SLI, Corsair 1000 HX, Megahalem w/ push/pull Kaze Jyuni fans and Shin Etsu tim, Antec 1200, Scyth fan controller, 3x WD 1TB HDD Caviar Blacks in Raid 5, Creative Titanium Fatality XFi, Logitech G15 and MX Revolution mouse, G.Skill 6gb DDR3, W7 OS.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderlai;14815865*
> 
> What key gets me into bios?
> the evga eleet OC tool...are changes made there still need to be made in bios?
> Temps ok so long as they dont go above 85C at load?


1. Del key
2. I'm gonna assume the Eleet tool adjusts on a hardware level, if so then no the changes will be applied on a bios level.
3. I would aim for less than 75 degrees at load, but that's just me. I definitely like to keep it below 80 though.


----------



## Wanderlai

Thanks, MMJA


----------



## dioxholster

is this a good guide? because it seems overly complicated.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I like to read more than one guide, seems to give a bigger/better picture. This guide is pretty good and you get the benefit of asking questions.


----------



## humpmasterflex1

This guide is legit, i just went with 3.8 Ghz on my i7-930 simply because, according to CPU-z, my voltage is 1.216v, and in order to get 4.0Ghz, i have to go past 1.3v.... and IMHO, upping the voltage that high just for an extra 200Mhz is not worth it at all.

Not to mention my temps are way lower.

My chip had 1.2v at stock 2.8Ghz, so 1.216v at 3.8Ghz for me is great!


----------



## MMJA

Wow that's a pretty big jump for 200MHz! My i7 930 is stable at 4GHz at 1.25625v, but needs more than 1.3v at 4.1GHz so I just left it at 4GHz.


----------



## Nemesis158

Updates for my 3901A257 920, I never did get it prime stable before. after looking into the default timings for Corsair XMS ram i set my VTT to 1.35V(+150mv), which is the Voltage that Corsair recommends for the C9 and C8D sets (mine is the C8) and set the auto-timing to use the DRAM-Ratio setting instead of Auto, improved stability greatly by equalizing all the timings on the ram. Currently Ive been able to get it running solid in prime @ 1.282/294V . I've not completed any long term stressing though, as the first time i tried, i came back to find a "7e" bsod code (something to do with ram) think i need to run memtest before i do a full on prime run....


----------



## chiggah

I have a quick question about Load-line calibration. What should I set it to ? This guide suggests to enable it

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-930-a.html

Standard - Disables Load-Line Calibration and sets VDroop following Intel Specs
Level 1 - Enables Load-Line Calibration and slightly adjusts VDroop
Level 2 - Enables Load-Line Calibration and moderately adjusts VDroop


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah;15122331*
> I have a quick question about Load-line calibration. What should I set it to ? This guide suggests to enable it
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-930-a.html
> 
> Standard - Disables Load-Line Calibration and sets VDroop following Intel Specs
> Level 1 - Enables Load-Line Calibration and slightly adjusts VDroop
> Level 2 - Enables Load-Line Calibration and moderately adjusts VDroop


The majority here on OCN use LLC and the reasoning is that they change chips often so for the time they do, LLC won't do any harm. If you have problems with stability by all means enable it. INTEL says no LLC on their I7s.


----------



## chiggah

Thanks for your response mate

However I have one more concern. I'm a bit confused with my ram settings - can someone shed some light ? Or does it look ok ?

The rams are supposed to run 800 mhz though as it's rated at 1600 (PC 12800)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231225

I changed to uncore freq to 17x and memory spd to 8x in BIOS

Memory voltage to 1.64 in bios
Timings manually set at 9-9-9-24 in bios


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah;15123402*
> Thanks for your response mate
> 
> However I have one more concern. I'm a bit confused with my ram settings - can someone shed some light ? Or does it look ok ?
> 
> The rams are supposed to run 800 mhz though as it's rated at 1600 (PC 12800)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231225
> 
> I changed to uncore freq to 17x and memory spd to 8x in BIOS
> 
> Memory voltage to 1.64 in bios
> Timings manually set at 9-9-9-24 in bios


I think most people say the uncore should be 2x the memory, not sure why.

And the memory will be reported at half the actual frequency in CPU-z, since it's DDR3.

And, you're doing just fine at those settings, you might want to download memtest86+ and put it on a thumb drive/CD and let it loop a few times. That will verify memory stability.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah;15123402*
> Thanks for your response mate
> 
> However I have one more concern. I'm a bit confused with my ram settings - can someone shed some light ? Or does it look ok ?
> 
> The rams are supposed to run 800 mhz though as it's rated at 1600 (PC 12800)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231225
> 
> I changed to uncore freq to 17x and memory spd to 8x in BIOS
> 
> Memory voltage to 1.64 in bios
> Timings manually set at 9-9-9-24 in bios


Not a problem mate. I am happy to help. Regarding your memory, another member explained how it works. The uncore needs to be *minimum* 2x+1 as the I7 has a bug if I can call it so. Keyword is minimum. You can try to go higher if you want more bandwidth. Also, a rule of thumb when you overclock :

1. High multi, low BCLK
2. Low multi, high BCLK

For example
20*200 = 4.0 GHz which will lead to a higher QPI / NB Frequency
21*190 = 3.99 GHz which will lead to a lower QPI /NB frequency.

20*200 gives higher memory speed at 4GHz
21*190 gives lower memory speed at 4 GHz

A good overclock will balance these out and opt for CPU power and bandwidth.


----------



## chiggah

Just did a quick and dirty method from this guide http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/538439-guide-overclocking-core-i7-920-930-a.html

Anyone familiar with Load-Line Calibration? The guide says to enable it but I have these 2 options but have tried Level 2 and its been fine so far.

Level 1 - Slightly adjusts Vdroop
Level 2 - Moderately adjusts Vdroop

Looks like they are all passing OCCT CPU test. I know OCCT isnt the best but I will do an overnight LinX, Prime95 and Memtest86+ and see how they go

How's my temps? About 65-66 load cooling with Megahalems with ****ty fans, but I may need to re-mount it. Will try the line method rather than spreading paste all over

Passed 1st try
180 x 21 = 3.8 ghz @ 1.25 Vcore, 1.65 Vram, 1.355 qpi/vtt, 17x uncore, 8x spd memory timings, 9-9-9-24

Passed 2nd try
190 x 21 = 4.0 ghz @ 1.3 Vcore, 1.65 Vram, 1.355 qpi/vtt, 17x uncore, 8x spd memory timings, 9-9-9-24

Failed 3rd try
200 x 21 = 4.2 ghz @ 1.325 Vcore, 1.65 Vram, 1.355 qpi/vtt, 17x uncore, 8x spd memory timings, 9-9-9-24

Screenshot below is with LLC disabled thats why you see the 1.264v.

Any advice ? Is my QPI/VTT too high ? I might change my Vcore to 1.27-1.28v tomorrow and test


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

I noticed that you don't change your ram timings, are you lowering your multiplier? If it isn't the memory, I do know that once you start getting close to that big 4Ghz mark it starts taking a lot more voltage. Good luck


----------



## MMJA

Do any of you guys use CPU clock skew? If so did you find it make a difference in stability?


----------



## chiggah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*


I noticed that you don't change your ram timings, are you lowering your multiplier? If it isn't the memory, I do know that once you start getting close to that big 4Ghz mark it starts taking a lot more voltage. Good luck


I am lowering my multiplier yeah it's 8x SPD memory multi with 17x encore

Might try 10x SPD memory with 21x encore again but wasn't able to boot into Windows yesterday.

Currently 1.264V @ 4.011 Ghz (191 * 21)

Whats my next step? I want to try push my memory. Should I lower the memory timings to 9-9-8-24 then 9-8-8-24 and 8-8-8 or 8-9-8 ? Also wan to tweak my QPI/VTT voltage - I have decreased this to 1.255v - should I try make it lower?

My ram voltage is sitting at 1.5V with 9-9-9-24

I have read some reviews its overclockable


----------



## sena

Hi everyone, cpu is working on 3. 89 Ghz but yesterday while i was playing crysis 2, my pc freezed, no bsod, just freeze. I know about voltage issues on 500 series of nvidia cards but i was playing for about 2 hours and most people could not play even for 10 minutes without bumbs in voltage on gpu, one my gtx 570 was undervolted from 1.075 to 0.975 and it wasnt stable in crysis 2, i raised voltage to 1.000 and i played for couple of days without problem. That is reason why i think its my cpu. Question is can i get cpu error without bsod. Sorry for my bad grammar.


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Quick question...

now that i am Oc'd at 3.8Ghz on my i7930

How do i actually make my CPU run at that speed? CPUZ tells me im at 3801Mhz

but core temp shows me real time clock levels, and at idle i'm 2100Mhz and when im rendering or playing games it never goes above 2.8Ghz? WHY?

What is the point of the overclock if it never runs at that speed?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LahiruRD

Yop, turn off Intel EiST technology in BIOS.

It under clocks your processor in Idle but returns to normal speed once you stressed it up


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LahiruRD*


Yop, turn off Intel EiST technology in BIOS.

It under clocks your processor in Idle but returns to normal speed once you stressed it up










what is the consensus here on using Speed Step? i have mine turned on. just curious...


----------



## LahiruRD

It is only for power saving purpose


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1*


Quick question...

now that i am Oc'd at 3.8Ghz on my i7930

How do i actually make my CPU run at that speed? CPUZ tells me im at 3801Mhz

but core temp shows me real time clock levels, and at idle i'm 2100Mhz and when im rendering or playing games it never goes above 2.8Ghz? WHY?

What is the point of the overclock if it never runs at that speed?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I'd trust CPU-z readings over coretemp. It changes when the multiplier changes


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LahiruRD;15234282*
> It is only for power saving purpose


is there any negative impact on performance?


----------



## LahiruRD

It just under-clocks the CPU Speed in idle, so once you start a game (for an example) it will throttle back to the real speed. So no impact on performance


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004;15234639*
> I'd trust CPU-z readings over coretemp. It changes when the multiplier changes


Core Temp will update a lot faster that CPU-Z, your chip is doing what it is supposed too do while EIST is enabled, it will not hurt a thing!! And will save on your electric bill, if that matters to you


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LahiruRD;15233615*
> Yop, turn off Intel EiST technology in BIOS.
> 
> It under clocks your processor in Idle but returns to normal speed once you stressed it up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15237420*
> Core Temp will update a lot faster that CPU-Z, your chip is doing what it is supposed too do while EIST is enabled, it will not hurt a thing!! And will save on your electric bill, if that matters to you


I have EIST and c1e disabled in my BIOS, and the only time core temp shows 3801Mhz is when i run prime95, nothing else makes my cpu work at 3.8Ghz, which is disappointing because i want to eliminate the bottleneck on my dual 470's


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1;15242818*
> I have EIST and c1e disabled in my BIOS, and the only time core temp shows 3801Mhz is when i run prime95, nothing else makes my cpu work at 3.8Ghz, which is disappointing because i want to eliminate the bottleneck on my dual 470's


Which version of coretemp are you running? I find that 1.0 RC1 shows my CPU downclocking even if I have C1E and EIST disabled. 0.99.8 and 1.0 RC2 are fine.


----------



## Rain1

Hi,

I just want to say thank you to Chadamir. I built my system 3 years ago, started learning OC & settled for 3.8Ghz. This guild motivates me to OC my Core i7 920 to 4Ghz with HT on (which was my initial goal, but I haven't tried odd multiplier back then for some reasons, was too scare to raise my VTT pass 1.3v & I got better cooling fan now)

After some try & error & some tweaking: BCLK (191x21), vCore (1.28125), VTT (1.35625), vRAM (1.66), LLC on, the rest was set to auto (I leave all the power saving tech on).

My system pass Prime95 smallFFT & largeFFT (24h each), room temp: 29-31C.


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rain1;15339631*
> Hi,
> 
> I just want to say thank you to Chadamir. I built my system 3 years ago, started learning OC & settled for 3.8Ghz. This guild motivates me to OC my Core i7 920 to 4Ghz with HT on (which was my initial goal, but I haven't tried odd multiplier back then for some reasons, was too scare to raise my VTT pass 1.3v & I got better cooling fan now)
> 
> After some try & error & some tweaking: BCLK (191x21), vCore (1.28125), VTT (1.35625), vRAM (1.66), LLC on, the rest was set to auto (I leave all the power saving tech on).
> 
> My system pass Prime95 smallFFT & largeFFT (24h each), room temp: 29-31C.


Very nice work!! All power saving on, that is considered low voltage!! For a power saving setup!! Congrats:thumb:


----------



## EfemaN

Quick question. I've been running at 4GHz, HT on, Speedstep/Turbo/C1E/etc. off, slightly overvolted for the past two years; today, I randomly realized I don't care to run at that speed constantly, so I dropped back down to stock settings, with voltages manually set.

Everything is cool (literally), but I'm thinking I still want to have at least a higher clock available to me while gaming (not sure, maybe 3.3GHz or so?); are Turbo, c-states, speedstep, etc. still viable when OCing that much? Or does it cause instability? Is there a combination of the various tech that I should focus on?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;15343199*
> Quick question. I've been running at 4GHz, HT on, Speedstep/Turbo/C1E/etc. off, slightly overvolted for the past two years; today, I randomly realized I don't care to run at that speed constantly, so I dropped back down to stock settings, with voltages manually set.
> 
> Everything is cool (literally), but I'm thinking I still want to have at least a higher clock available to me while gaming (not sure, maybe 3.3GHz or so?); are Turbo, c-states, speedstep, etc. still viable when OCing that much? Or does it cause instability? Is there a combination of the various tech that I should focus on?


3.8Ghz with EIST and Halt state should be easy. I ran my older 920 at 3.8GHz on 1.28v with EIST and Halt state for several months without problems


----------



## humpmasterflex1

I was running 3.8Ghz on my i7930 stable at 1.216v for months, and the other day, my system just randomly started rebooting itself every 5 minutes after i turned it on one day.

Why is that? PSU issues?


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1;15344125*
> I was running 3.8Ghz on my i7930 stable at 1.216v for months, and the other day, my system just randomly started rebooting itself every 5 minutes after i turned it on one day.
> 
> Why is that? PSU issues?


Was there a BSOD with the reboots? You could try upping the CPU voltage and see if that fixes it. You must have gotten one of the golden chips to be able to do 3.8GHz on 1.216v!


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;15343199*
> Quick question. I've been running at 4GHz, HT on, Speedstep/Turbo/C1E/etc. off, slightly overvolted for the past two years; today, I randomly realized I don't care to run at that speed constantly, so I dropped back down to stock settings, with voltages manually set.
> 
> Everything is cool (literally), but I'm thinking I still want to have at least a higher clock available to me while gaming (not sure, maybe 3.3GHz or so?); are Turbo, c-states, speedstep, etc. still viable when OCing that much? Or does it cause instability? Is there a combination of the various tech that I should focus on?


Yes read the post before yours...


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15343232*
> 3.8Ghz with EIST and Halt state should be easy. I ran my older 920 at 3.8GHz on 1.28v with EIST and Halt state for several months without problems


Thanks much! Happily running 3.6GHz (1.2V, 180 Bclk, Auto ratio; am I doing that right? I didn't know whether speedstep works with a set ratio or not) with EIST and halt states. Incredible how much cooler it runs on average now... I could probably do a higher clock, that'll happen if it for some odd reason doesn't handle BF3 (doubtful).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;15356869*
> Yes read the post before yours...


Also @Rain1: Slick! Mine ran 4GHz (191x21) w/ HT at ~1.25V IIRC, though I vaguely remember EIST and halt states would bork it. I didn't put much effort into it though; just a quick and dirty OC. I'm jealous


----------



## Rain1

Yeah, I'm quite in love with those power saving tech ^^, and I actually want to stress test my system in the exact state as what it runs daily (also, HT is a must for my workflow).

Like Chadamir posted in his guild, it does take quite some time (& lots of frustration) for fine tuning (I'm method 1 believer). IIRC on my system, Prime95 failed @ 16 hr mark running smallFFT around mid 1.27 vCore and @ 22 hr mark running largeFFT @ 1.34 VTT









/me looks @ H969's H.O.G. 4.4Ghz on air jealously...^^;


----------



## H969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rain1;15364467*
> Yeah, I'm quite in love with those power saving tech ^^, and I actually want to stress test my system in the exact state as what it runs daily (also, HT is a must for my workflow).
> 
> Like Chadamir posted in his guild, it does take quite some time (& lots of frustration) for fine tuning (I'm method 1 believer). IIRC on my system, Prime95 failed @ 16 hr mark running smallFFT around mid 1.27 vCore and @ 22 hr mark running largeFFT @ 1.34 VTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /me looks @ H969's H.O.G. 4.4Ghz on air jealously...^^;


Once you know your chip and how to OC it, it is not that hard to do..but it does take some time if you are learning, but you can do it!!


----------



## TheBirdman74

I have overclcocked i7s before and then I finished reading this guide for good measure. But I seem to be having a OC issue with my EVGA x58 LL/SLI3 board now. Could anyone tell me why my i7 930 CPU would downclocks its multiplier to 12X after 15Mins of Prime95? Could this be caused by not enough volts or a unstable overclock?

Here's my issue in more details with more system specs..
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1146065-p95-8hrs-stable-i7-930-4ghz.html
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/669430-official-evga-x58-sli-le-micro-257.html


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBirdman74;15413833*
> I have overclcocked i7s before and then I finished reading this guide for good measure. But I seem to be having a OC issue with my EVGA x58 LL/SLI3 board now. Could anyone tell me why my i7 930 CPU would downclocks its multiplier to 12X after 15Mins of Prime95? Could this be caused by not enough volts or a unstable overclock?
> 
> Here's my issue in more details with more system specs..
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1146065-p95-8hrs-stable-i7-930-4ghz.html
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/669430-official-evga-x58-sli-le-micro-257.html


Are the power saving features disabled? Such as EIST, speed step or whatever, and all those?


----------



## humpmasterflex1

This guide says i have to set uncore clock ratio to 2x, yet my mobo only give me options of auto, 12x, 13x, 14x, etc..

As for qpi clock ratio, this guide says to set it at 18x, yet i can only chose auto, slow mode, x36, x44, or x48

So which one do i set!?


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1;15462340*
> This guide says i have to set uncore clock ratio to 2x, yet my mobo only give me options of auto, 12x, 13x, 14x, etc..
> 
> As for qpi clock ratio, this guide says to set it at 18x, yet i can only chose auto, slow mode, x36, x44, or x48
> 
> So which one do i set!?


Uncore clock ratio to 2x means 2x of your ram ratio. So for example if your RAM is set to 1066MHz (133 BCLK x 8) then set your uncore to 2128MHz (133 BCLK x 16).

As for QPI, x18 should be the one above slow mode.


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;15466313*
> Uncore clock ratio to 2x means 2x of your ram ratio. So for example if your RAM is set to 1066MHz (133 BCLK x 8) then set your uncore to 2128MHz (133 BCLK x 16).
> 
> As for QPI, x18 should be the one above slow mode.


Well whatever, all i know is a used to have a 24/7 stable 3.8Ghz OC at 1.216 V core,

while now i try to OC it again, and i cannot go 5 seconds into prime without getting BSOD at even 1.32vcore....


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1;15466648*
> Well whatever, all i know is a used to have a 24/7 stable 3.8Ghz OC at 1.216 V core,
> 
> while now i try to OC it again, and i cannot go 5 seconds into prime without getting BSOD at even 1.32vcore....


test your ram using memtest


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1;15466648*
> Well whatever, all i know is a used to have a 24/7 stable 3.8Ghz OC at 1.216 V core,
> 
> while now i try to OC it again, and i cannot go 5 seconds into prime without getting BSOD at even 1.32vcore....


I agree with andy4theherd and would suggest that you also check your uncore multiplier. Lowering it may help, but just remember that it should be at least double your ram just as the guide suggests. I run mine at 16x


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Currently i have been stress testing 4.1Ghz on my 930 with prime for the past hour, and then one of my cores stopped working after 1 hour. The workers for that core have stopped, and how do i check how or why?

Says i should check out stress.txt for info, but where the hell is that located? i searched in windows start menu, but nothing came up.


----------



## heyafro

1.2v running 4ghz completely stable







intel 930. idles a bit hot at 50 degrees but the max temp is only 70 on the highest core. thanks for all the help!


----------



## Tomba!

Love this guide, was redirected from my thread requesting help.

Gonna get to work stabilizing 3.8 as soon as I can.

PLUS REP SON.


----------



## GodsFury

All I have to say is pretty damn awesome! I've always been skeptical about overclocking since prior to having the G1 Killer guerrilla I had the UD3R-Rev 2 and for the life of me I could not even overclock by 100mhz without everything crashing while loading windows.

But after reading this guide and spending a little bit more time reviewing settings I now have my system stable at 4.01ghz with 1.3v vcore. Anything lower for vcore and I get BSOD's after short intelBurn tests. Although cpuz indicates voltage to be 1.280v.

I build my own systems so i'm quite familiar with hardware but I had never ventured into overclocking due to the lack of knowledge regarding it. But this is BY FAR the best overclocking guide out there! I'm going to be trying to push my system a bit more. Thank you so much


----------



## Jthiel

I built my first computer at the time when the first i7 920s came out. It was a fun learning experience. Since then I have slowly been learning more and more about computers. Recently I decided to update my graphic card from a single gtx 285 to 2x6950s unlocked to 6970s. I heard that cpu's can bottleneck a system so I decided since I was upgrading I'd look into my cpu options. I decided that a new cpu was out of the question and decided I'd try overclocking! Unfortunately I was a little disappointed when I discovered my chip was a c0 and would be harder to overclock but I was up for the challenge! Thanks to your guide I have been able to successfully overclock my cpu to 4.0gHz! Currently, I have ran a few passes through memster86+, 9hrs on prime small FTT, and 9hrs on blend with 95% memory usage. Debating if I want to do more or not since this is my first time ever overclocking so not sure 100% what I'm doing. Pretty decent vcore from what I've seen for a c0 so I'm pretty happy.

In short, thanks for the wonderful guide. It has helped this newbie achieve their first successful overclock! + REP FOR YOU!

(Sorry for the rant! haha)

Oh here are some of my important bios just in case anyone cares:
CPU ratio: 21
Blck: 191
Memory times: 8-8-8-24 @ 1531MHz
vcore: 1.368v
PPL volt: 1.88v
QPI/Dram (VTT) volt: 1.35v
IOH & ICH: 1.2v
Dram bus: 1.66v
HT off - mainly game on my desktop so no need really (idle temps w/o: 39-41C; Load: 65-71C) (w/ HT on: idle: same temps; Load: mid 70's)


----------



## l3eans

I have reached 3.4 on STOCK voltage. Stress testing right now, currently done for 6 hours. Did I do it right?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> I have reached 3.4 on STOCK voltage. Stress testing right now, currently done for 6 hours. Did I do it right?


If you been stressing it for 6 hours then I would say you are on the right track!


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humpmasterflex1*
> 
> Currently i have been stress testing 4.1Ghz on my 930 with prime for the past hour, and then one of my cores stopped working after 1 hour. The workers for that core have stopped, and how do i check how or why?
> 
> Says i should check out stress.txt for info, but where the hell is that located? i searched in windows start menu, but nothing came up.


1 worker failing usually means you need more vcore.


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> I have reached 3.4 on STOCK voltage. Stress testing right now, currently done for 6 hours. Did I do it right?


Which stress tester you using? I personally when dialing in an overclock will run OCCT 4.0.0 medium data set for an hour. If that passes then I run LinX max memory 20 passes. If it passes both then I do a long 8 hour Prime95 blend to check long term stability. I use OCCT and LinX first since they find error within an hour rather than waiting for hours on end with Prime95.


----------



## l3eans

Check my mild Oc's.

Also, I don't think my ram is running at the right speeds. How can I fix it?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/59151892.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/capturehaq.png/


----------



## l3eans

Bump.. Help plz


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> Check my mild Oc's.
> Also, I don't think my ram is running at the right speeds. How can I fix it?
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/59151892.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/capturehaq.png/


In CPU-Z, on the "Memory" tab, take the "DRAM Frequency" and multiply it by 2. Your memory is running at that speed.

Also, if you take the "Bus Speed" on the "CPU" tab, and multiply it by the second digit in the "FSBRAM" on the memory tab, you'll get your memory speed.

Additionally, in your BIOS, the memory speed is determined by multiplying the "CPU Host Frequency" by the second digit in the "Memory Frequency".

By the way, you should also check out the EVGA X58 Motherboard Owners Club. The link is found in my sig.
.


----------



## jeezuz

Been following this guide for a couple years and previously had my I7-965 overclocked to 4.0 GHz. I took it back to stock after I was finished with Dragon Age Origins but with my heavily modded Skyrim hitting some low FPS I thought it was time to up the clock.

Took it up to 4.2 GHz with the following numbers. This is with a Coolermaster V8 CPU cooler.

Vcore:1.412 (somewhere close to that number, I did this last night and I'm not by the computer right now)
Vtt: 1.35
LLC: Enabled
IOH and ICH: 1.2
Dram: 1.66
PLL: 1.88

BClk: 200 (in order for 1600 Mhz Ram)
Multi: X21
Ram: 1600

Any lower Vcore and the computer will reboot during prime 95 regular FFT's (the medium option, the one that gives most heat).

I don't get an error or anything just a clean reboot. With Linx I could go down a few notches on Vcore and even with higher heat I would get no errors. Temps are a concern though of course with the air setup as Prime will get to the high 80's (88) and linx will top 90 (91).

My question is what are my best bets as far as the other numbers I can manipulate in order to lower Vcore. I really want to keep it at 4.2 ghz but am wondering how sustainable this setup is in the long haul. My idle temps are in the 43-45 range and load temps (gaming, regular use) are in the mid-high 60's .


----------



## jeezuz

Well I increased my IOH to 1.28 V to see if I could lower the Vcore and since then I'm having trouble getting the computer to boot normal (boots in safe mode). I took the IOH voltage back down to my 1.2 and it's made no difference . May have to back down my clock or up the Vcore some more.


----------



## rfetzer

Hey all,

I am wanting to try and overclock my I7 930 2.8Ghz to possibly a Stable 3.6Ghz or even higher.

This is a screenshot of my current system specs from CPU-Z running prime 95 

The motherboard is P6TSE.

I know if i go and change the Multipliers to X21 and up the BClk it will OC it but that doesnt look like the proper way.

I also noticed the voltages for stock are quite high, would it be worth lowering these? Thank you.

My systems specs are:

Antec Nine hundred 2
750W Cooler Master GX PSU
6Gb Triple Kingston 1600Mhz Ram
60Gb Corsair GT - SSD <--- OP system running off
1 TB WD HDD
Asus P6TSE X58 Motherboard
CPU i7 930 2.8Ghz 1366
Radeon HD 5870 1Gb Graphics
After Market Heat Sink on the CPU. BUT I still get high Idle temps i.e. 45-50 Degrees. Load Temps at 75 Degrees.

Please Help!!

Thank you so much,,.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfetzer*
> 
> Hey all,
> I am wanting to try and overclock my I7 930 2.8Ghz to possibly a Stable 3.6Ghz or even higher.
> This is a screenshot of my current system specs from CPU-Z running prime 95
> The motherboard is P6TSE.
> I know if i go and change the Multipliers to X21 and up the BClk it will OC it but that doesnt look like the proper way.
> I also noticed the voltages for stock are quite high, would it be worth lowering these? Thank you.
> My systems specs are:
> Antec Nine hundred 2
> 750W Cooler Master GX PSU
> 6Gb Triple Kingston 1600Mhz Ram
> 60Gb Corsair GT - SSD <--- OP system running off
> 1 TB WD HDD
> Asus P6TSE X58 Motherboard
> CPU i7 930 2.8Ghz 1366
> Radeon HD 5870 1Gb Graphics
> After Market Heat Sink on the CPU. BUT I still get high Idle temps i.e. 45-50 Degrees. Load Temps at 75 Degrees.
> Please Help!!
> Thank you so much,,.


What kind of "aftermarket heat sink" are you running?


----------



## rfetzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> What kind of "aftermarket heat sink" are you running?


Hey its a Arctic Cooling Pro 7 Freezer

Im over on this thread feel free to contribute thanks so much
http://www.overclock.net/t/1201285/want-to-overclock-my-i7-930-dont-know-where-to-start-p6tse-motherboard/30


----------



## Killam0n

*SIG RIG i7 920 D0 4Ghz OC
So.. I wanted to get input on this random issue that I have not been able to reproduce recently, my overclock is stable, tests fine and everything checks out, bench marks went fine. 20x Linx passes good, prime 95 6 hours stable.

While playing Drit3 my video card went INSANE and displayed all sorts of bazaar textures and anomalies. This looked just like it was in game only so I exited the game and my computer was fine- or so I thought. I let my computer sleep and then upon wake up small red pixels displayed on screen randomly on desktop after wake-up of monitor- I moved the mouse around a bit and then exited steam (it was running a pop up in the corner of the screen) and all seemed fine. ?!?

But my computer would not connect Via network to my media extender... so I rebooted it

*The only thing I have changed is RAM timing to 2n - from 1n*

So far I am at 3 days up-time and no issues so far.. some gaming in between I think I got the issue with the ram timings.. but If something like this happens again what voltages should I look at upping? I am 100% stable in all testing so far... (this was even before the ram timings change)


----------



## P210

Edit: Got my OC working with stock voltages only took it to a 3.4 ghz not trying to push it or anything. Thx for the guide it helped a lot!


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

I am an avid overclocker and picked up the following parts (check sig) 2 years ago for my current computer. Up until now I have had no need in overclocking the I7-930 since everything was fast..... Then Skyrim came a long... It's slow and bogs down and I want it to run faster. Originally I thought that it had more to do with the HD since of the load times when entering a new environment (think open skies), so I fixed the HD, then it still occurred ---> I O/C the GPU.... Now it's CPU time.

My case is a beast, the CPU has a Thermaltake Ultra 120 extreme on it with the fan blowing out to the two inside case fans. My friend told me I should place it on the other side so it sucks in from the ram through the Heatsink into the two outtake fans but I am not sure.

My goal is O.C. the I7-930 to 4+GHZ. the chip is a I7-930 45nm Stepping 5, REv D0 on a Gigabyte X58-UD5 Rev 2 Motherboard. Following the guide I was able to get it to 4.1GHZ with a non load temp of 38C and Full load temp of 75-80C. However, after 8hrs and 35 min the system stalled. I then bumped the QPI/VTT Volt to 1.335V and the VCore to 1.3125V. Running Prime95 in 8 windows, with Linkz activated I am getting a 100% load temp of 84-89C (Max hit was 91C via Real Temp), and it has been running 6 hours 30 min without a problem.

I am going to list my settings below, but I want to lower the temps and tweak performance so:
A. Use less Power
B. Stable O/C and see if I can beat 4.1ghz
C. What I am I missing in my tweaking
D. I am testing with EasyTune5 as well in windows
E. When done, figure a way to throttle between 4GHZ and for it to drop when not running anything that intensive (I only want it for games)

Any help is greatly appreciated! The settings are:

*GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5*

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

> Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.03GHZ 192x21
*> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]*
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
_SHOULD THIS BE DISABLED?_
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: ENABLED
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto
CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled
QPI Clock Ratio............................: X36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.91GHZ
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:X13
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2496Mhz
*>>>>> Standard Clock Control*
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:192
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
_SHOULD THIS BE 8?_
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066 1152
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................Auto:
*>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
*> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]*
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
_SHOULD THIS BE 8?_
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066. 1152
Performance Enhance........................:Standard
_SHOULD I HAVE THIS SET FOR TURBO OR EXTREME?!_
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick
_Should this be AUTO_
Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage........................:1.175V
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 AUTO
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 AUTO
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
Cas Latency Time...........................:7 AUTO
tRCD.......................................:7 AUTO
tRP........................................:7 AUTO
tRAS.......................................:20 AUTO
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
tRC........................................: 27 AUTO
tRRD ......................................:4 AUTO
tWTR ......................................:4 AUTO
tWR........................................:8 AUTO
tWTP.......................................:19 AUTO
tWL........................................:7 AUTO
tRFC.......................................:60 AUTO
tRTP.......................................:4 AUTO
tFAW.......................................:16 AUTO
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:1 AUTO
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*
B2B CAS Delay..............................: - AUTO
Round Trip Latency.........................:58 AUTO
*> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*
Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
Different Ranks............................:5 AUTO
On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
*>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*
Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
Different Ranks............................:6 AUTO
On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
*> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
>>> CPU*
LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO
CPU Vcore..................................:1.31250V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0 AUTO
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335V
CPU PLL....................................:1.8V
*>>> MCH/ICH*
PCIE.......................................:AUTO
QPI PLL....................................:1.200V
IOH Core...................................:AUTO
ICH I/O....................................:AUTO
ICH Core...................................:1.2V
*>>> Dram*
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5V
DRAM Termination...........................:AUTO
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:AUTO
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:AUTO
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:AUTO

*> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]*
Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled

Quote:


> I have not had much luck with 6x for ram. What is the part number for your RAM? Just checking because a lot of faster RAM shows up in hardware progs as the lowly PC3-10700 when it is sold as faster RAM and can run faster.
> 
> My GSkill shows in CPUZ as PC3-12800 but is sold as PC3-17000 (2133MHz) If yours is 1600MHz you can use the 8x and 16x or 17x for uncore.....


Thanks!

My ram is gskill.us G.Skill F3-12800CL9-2GBNQ, do I have the settings correct to run this at 1600? I just want to be sure before I change the SPD to 8 and Uncore to 16/17.

The pic of my CPU-Z and other settings at idle is here:


I tried upping the BLCK to 195 and was fine until 8 hrs 45 min into Prime95. What can I do to get a higher O/C or make this more stable at 4ghz? I moved the settings down now so that I am running at 3990.13MHz.

Any ideas for settings I could change would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Running Prime95 in 8 windows, with Linkz activated I am getting a 100% load temp of 84-89C (Max hit was 91C via Real Temp), and it has been running 6 hours 30 min without a problem.


That's way too hot, you might shorten the life of your CPU at such temps...


----------



## fastvedub1

It is running hot because you have taken away the cpu fan that was blowing air around your northbridge.This happens quite often when switching to water.I know your question is kind of date but i though i would try to help anyways.


----------



## enrell

anyone knows why windows downclock the speed by about 5mhz?


----------



## Alpina

So I just wonder, I installed cpu-z and my cpu is i7 920 at stock clocks, and it shows: http://i41.tinypic.com/18iq0h.png

Why does it show 1603Mhz if I didn't change anything? Shouldn't it show 2.67 or something like that?


----------



## enrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina*
> 
> So I just wonder, I installed cpu-z and my cpu is i7 920 at stock clocks, and it shows: http://i41.tinypic.com/18iq0h.png
> Why does it show 1603Mhz if I didn't change anything? Shouldn't it show 2.67 or something like that?


it down-volt/clock when there is no/less load


----------



## Mighty Customer

@ chadamir: many thanks m8. It really helped me.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I guess I'll chime in here -
some basic info:
I have a 940 under water - idles nice and cool. full load @ stock is about 50-55C, full load @ 4.0GHz is 68-71C
Motherboard is a plain P6T (no deluxe / fancy stuff) vregs are well cooled
6x2GB ram (12GB), spec'd for 8-8-8-24 1600MHz, running @ 9-9-9-24 1520MHz
currently running 190MHz bclock, 21x multi. max selectable multi is 23x
LLC is set to ON (bios only has auto/on/off)
I fold 24/7

I first tried OCing by just setting the bclock up to 175. automatic voltage (default settings) put it at 1.4ish. works fine - except once a week it would reboot itself. So I came back to the guide and started playing around as per instructions. it seems to help, Memtest passes with flying colors, I ran 15 hours of OCCT linpack yesterday with no trouble, but when I fold it seems to reboot every once in a while.

Bumping up the PLL to 1.88 and VTT up to 1.3 seems to help (it stopped BSODing), but it still reboots on me 1< times per day - unless it doesn't, and runs fine for a week.

I have tried booting at 4.2GHz just for kicks, and it seems to work at that speed, just reboots more often.
Any suggestions, or should I just keep bumping random voltages until it becomes stable?


----------



## hoshimoshi

Hey OCN.
I have an i7 [email protected] 1.3 volts and after several hours of P95 my peak temps are: 81c, 80c. 80c, and 76c. Are these acceptable temperatures?

*additional info
ambient temp: 28.5c
cooler: NH-D14 with stock fans and thermal compound
case: RV03 with 7 120mm fans and 2 180mm.
Thanks.


----------



## adridu59

Seems a bit high to me for a D14, unless you have a C0 stepping chip.


----------



## Stevel024

Hi, been having issues trying to get my i7 930 to even go 3.8ghz. First my specs:

CM 690 case with 3 extra fans
ASRock x58 extreme3
12GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz 9-9-9-24
GTX 470 SLi - 800mhz core, 1800 memory, 1037 core volt
Corsair H50

People are posting how they can run 4.0ghz or higher at vcore settings around 1.31 etc, I can't even hit 3.8 without touching 1.35. I'm running Prime95 right now at stock speeds, CPU-Z is telling me the core voltage is 1.232, and the system is already hitting 85,83,86,84c! Did I get really unlucky and end up having a bad chip?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevel024*
> 
> Hi, been having issues trying to get my i7 930 to even go 3.8ghz. First my specs:
> CM 690 case with 3 extra fans
> ASRock x58 extreme3
> 12GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz 9-9-9-24
> GTX 470 SLi - 800mhz core, 1800 memory, 1037 core volt
> Corsair H50
> People are posting how they can run 4.0ghz or higher at vcore settings around 1.31 etc, I can't even hit 3.8 without touching 1.35. I'm running Prime95 right now at stock speeds, CPU-Z is telling me the core voltage is 1.232, and the system is already hitting 85,83,86,84c! Did I get really unlucky and end up having a bad chip?


Something is wrong. There is no way you should be hitting those temps with that cooler at stock. Otherwise the Stock cooler your CPU came with would do nothing but kill the CPU. I have a Megahalem and that is almost on par with a H50. With a 4.2 OC on my 920 max hit in prime95 was about 80C.

Things to think about:
Room Temp? I know i said my CPU hit 80C but i do live in a pretty cold house.
Placement of your radiator, exhauts or intake fan.
Are your fan blades facing the correct way for the what you want it to do.
Did you place good termal paste and did you do it nice thin and level.
Does your radiator have a good amount of room for airflow.
Could you add a case exhaust fan. I notice you said 3 extra fans. But if all are intakes and your radiator is the only exhaust all the heat from your 2 GPUs and eveything inside that case is going straight into your H50 fan and into the radiator then into the water before leaving the case.
Could you try a fan either side of the H50, in push/pull.


----------



## Stevel024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Something is wrong. There is no way you should be hitting those temps with that cooler at stock. Otherwise the Stock cooler your CPU came with would do nothing but kill the CPU. I have a Megahalem and that is almost on par with a H50. With a 4.2 OC on my 920 max hit in prime95 was about 80C.
> Things to think about:
> Room Temp? I know i said my CPU hit 80C but i do live in a pretty cold house.
> Placement of your radiator, exhauts or intake fan.
> Are your fan blades facing the correct way for the what you want it to do.
> Did you place good termal paste and did you do it nice thin and level.
> Does your radiator have a good amount of room for airflow.
> Could you add a case exhaust fan. I notice you said 3 extra fans. But if all are intakes and your radiator is the only exhaust all the heat from your 2 GPUs and eveything inside that case is going straight into your H50 fan and into the radiator then into the water before leaving the case.
> Could you try a fan either side of the H50, in push/pull.


Well I just used the thermal paste that came with the H50 which I heard was better than artic silver 5... it's been on like that for 2 years now. I have all the directions of my fans going the right way, there's 2 fans on top right next to the radiator which exhausts the air inside the case. I have the radiator fan sucking in air, maybe I should change that? there's a side fan that is also sucking in air as well as two front fans. Don't know if I can place the radiator anywhere else... it was pretty hot that day but right now it's idling at around 50c, although I do have it overclocked right now to 3.8ghz with 1.328 core volt... ran prime 95 and it would hit 97c which is way too hot.


----------



## tech99

I'm trying to OC my 920 to 3.5GHz. I have only changed:
Vcore to 1.125v
DRAM Voltage to 1.64v
CPU Clock Ratio to 21x
BCLK to 168
System Memory Multiplier to 8x
QPI/Vtt Voltage to 1.2v

Everything else, like QPI, Uncore Clock Ratio, CPU PLL etc. I have left at their default values/auto. I have ran P95 for an hour or so and it seems stable. Max temp was 60C and Min was 45C. Ambient temp around 33-35C.



Now I'm going to run it overnight. But before I do that, is there any other setting that I need to change? Other than the settings mentioned above, all other is at their default vales/auto.

SPEC:
i7 920 C0
Megahalem +Panaflo 120x38
Gigabyte X58A-UD5
Corsair XMS3 3x 4GB 1333MHz
MSI GTX 680
Tagan BZ800


----------



## Stevel024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Something is wrong. There is no way you should be hitting those temps with that cooler at stock. Otherwise the Stock cooler your CPU came with would do nothing but kill the CPU. I have a Megahalem and that is almost on par with a H50. With a 4.2 OC on my 920 max hit in prime95 was about 80C.
> Things to think about:
> Room Temp? I know i said my CPU hit 80C but i do live in a pretty cold house.
> Placement of your radiator, exhauts or intake fan.
> Are your fan blades facing the correct way for the what you want it to do.
> Did you place good termal paste and did you do it nice thin and level.
> Does your radiator have a good amount of room for airflow.
> Could you add a case exhaust fan. I notice you said 3 extra fans. But if all are intakes and your radiator is the only exhaust all the heat from your 2 GPUs and eveything inside that case is going straight into your H50 fan and into the radiator then into the water before leaving the case.
> Could you try a fan either side of the H50, in push/pull.


Do you think the 470's are creating too much heat? I don't know if I can set up a push/pull, not sure if I have enough space... should I try a new cooler?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevel024*
> 
> Well I just used the thermal paste that came with the H50 which I heard was better than artic silver 5... it's been on like that for 2 years now. I have all the directions of my fans going the right way, there's 2 fans on top right next to the radiator which exhausts the air inside the case. I have the radiator fan sucking in air, maybe I should change that? there's a side fan that is also sucking in air as well as two front fans. Don't know if I can place the radiator anywhere else... it was pretty hot that day but right now it's idling at around 50c, although I do have it overclocked right now to 3.8ghz with 1.328 core volt... ran prime 95 and it would hit 97c which is way too hot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevel024*
> 
> Do you think the 470's are creating too much heat? I don't know if I can set up a push/pull, not sure if I have enough space... should I try a new cooler?


If its simple to flip a couple of fans from intake to exhaust, visa versa then it would be worth a go.
I wouldn't change the H50, like i say it is a very good cooler so you would have to spend a fair amount of cash to try and beat it and even then that might not be the problem.
Your 470's, do they exhaust heat out of the back of the case or are the type that have fans that put the heat into your case?
GPU's can affect the temp of your CPU. Depending on airflow distance from CPU cooler...
I don't know alot about the maintenace involved in a H50, don't know if maybe after a while you may need to change the water or if it is a fixed unit...
Maybe you should ask some questions on the thread ive linked below as they are going to be able to give you better help than me.
Its the H50 owners club

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club


----------



## SkinBob

I've had my 930 running at 4ghz using the guide in the op.

But just this past few days i've been getting constant BSOD'd when playing bfbc2. I tried to figure out what it was today and found that turning my oc off resulted in a stable system.

Only problem now is that any oc wont work, I can post just fine, but when it comes to load windows i just get a flashing cursor.

I'm also noticing that at stock settings im getting occasional slow down and the mouse stuttering, etc.

Is it possible my cpu is about to die? I can run prime at stock just fine for hours, but things just dont feel right.

I;ve tried alsorts to return to 4ghz, but end up with the flashing cursor after post.

Any help would be awesome.


----------



## tech99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> I'm trying to OC my 920 to 3.5GHz. I have only changed:
> Vcore to 1.125v
> DRAM Voltage to 1.64v
> CPU Clock Ratio to 21x
> BCLK to 168
> System Memory Multiplier to 8x
> QPI/Vtt Voltage to 1.2v
> Everything else, like QPI, Uncore Clock Ratio, CPU PLL etc. I have left at their default values/auto. I have ran P95 for an hour or so and it seems stable. Max temp was 60C and Min was 45C. Ambient temp around 33-35C.
> 
> Now I'm going to run it overnight. But before I do that, is there any other setting that I need to change? Other than the settings mentioned above, all other is at their default vales/auto.
> SPEC:
> i7 920 C0
> Megahalem +Panaflo 120x38
> Gigabyte X58A-UD5
> Corsair XMS3 3x 4GB 1333MHz
> MSI GTX 680
> Tagan BZ800


Any suggestions guys?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> Any suggestions guys?


If your happy with that overclock/temp and it will pass an overnight run of Prime95, what is there to suggest.


----------



## tech99

I was asking that whether I need to change the other values from Auto to anything else before I do that 12hr or 24 hr run? I'm a bit paranoid leaving them to Auto.. I've read that leaving them to Auto might send high amount of volt that is not required for the OC.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> I was asking that whether I need to change the other values from Auto to anything else before I do that 12hr or 24 hr run? I'm a bit paranoid leaving them to Auto.. I've read that leaving them to Auto might send high amount of volt that is not required for the OC.


Yeah auto is not always a good thing. When i did mine i went with the highest values in the guide of this thread. Ran a short 1 hour test then dropped each value a touch and ran again. Till i got every voltage as low as possible to pass an hour, then did the 24hr test. I did find that i had to bring a couple back up a little to get it to pass a full 24hr though.


----------



## tech99

Thing is the BIOS has all the normal values written beside the actual value.

It's like:

Item name xx Normal Value xxv Current Value Auto

Since I'm not OCing it too much I'm gonna set each item that I'm not tweaking to their normal value and do 12hour run.


----------



## Stevel024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> If its simple to flip a couple of fans from intake to exhaust, visa versa then it would be worth a go.
> I wouldn't change the H50, like i say it is a very good cooler so you would have to spend a fair amount of cash to try and beat it and even then that might not be the problem.
> Your 470's, do they exhaust heat out of the back of the case or are the type that have fans that put the heat into your case?
> GPU's can affect the temp of your CPU. Depending on airflow distance from CPU cooler...
> I don't know alot about the maintenace involved in a H50, don't know if maybe after a while you may need to change the water or if it is a fixed unit...
> Maybe you should ask some questions on the thread ive linked below as they are going to be able to give you better help than me.
> Its the H50 owners club
> http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club


They exhaust heat out of the back


----------



## tech99

That 3.5Ghz OC has passed 12hr P95 blend test. Currently I'm doing stress test (9hr in) for the final OC to 3.8Ghz.
Hopefully my current settings will see me through the summer. Then eventually I'll go for 4Ghz once the temps are down.

I'm planning to upgrade my memory to either one of these.. Crucial
Ballistix Tactical Tracer 3x4GB or Mushkin Enhanced Radioactive 3x4GB. I'm leaning towards the Crucial as it has better timings (8-8-8-24) compared to Mushkin (9-9-9-24), also the blingy LED effect!!







Are Crucial memories good for OC like Corsair or Mushkin?


----------



## tech99

Passed 14hrs of P95 Blend Test @ 3.8GHz.







Load temp seems to be OK but the idle is a bit high.

Next, I'll be running memtest86+ for 7-8hr to finalize this setings.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

if your fans spin down when it's not under load idle temps don't matter as much - if they're at full tilt all the time then it might matter.


----------



## TelesisGQ

I'm running a 930 D0. I followed this guide, got the processor to 4ghz. Didn't have great stability due to heat and PSU. I went into bios and reset to default settings. MOST of my settings went back to default but it's still a BIT overclocked, to 2800mhz, stock being 2.6. Is there a way to get EVERYTHING back to stock or did I break my setup? Should I pull the CMOS battery?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelesisGQ*
> 
> I'm running a 930 D0. I followed this guide, got the processor to 4ghz. Didn't have great stability due to heat and PSU. I went into bios and reset to default settings. MOST of my settings went back to default but it's still a BIT overclocked, to 2800mhz, stock being 2.6. Is there a way to get EVERYTHING back to stock or did I break my setup? Should I pull the CMOS battery?


Im not sure on the specs of a 930 DO, but isn't the 2.8 just the boost. I have a 920 DO @ stock its 2.66 but it has boost feature that takes it up to 2.8 when under load.

Edit: Sorry, Boost aka Turbo


----------



## revamper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelesisGQ*
> 
> I'm running a 930 D0. I followed this guide, got the processor to 4ghz. Didn't have great stability due to heat and PSU. I went into bios and reset to default settings. MOST of my settings went back to default but it's still a BIT overclocked, to 2800mhz, stock being 2.6. Is there a way to get EVERYTHING back to stock or did I break my setup? Should I pull the CMOS battery?


Turbo increases the CPU multiplier by 1 from 20x to 21x. According to the frequencies, you have an i7 920.


----------



## Anzial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelesisGQ*
> 
> I'm running a 930 D0. I followed this guide, got the processor to 4ghz. Didn't have great stability due to heat and PSU. I went into bios and reset to default settings. MOST of my settings went back to default but it's still a BIT overclocked, to 2800mhz, stock being 2.6. Is there a way to get EVERYTHING back to stock or did I break my setup? Should I pull the CMOS battery?


2.8ghz is regular stock speed for 930, it's 920 that was stock 2.66ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Im not sure on the specs of a 930 DO, but isn't the 2.8 just the boost. I have a 920 DO @ stock its 2.66 but it has boost feature that takes it up to 2.8 when under load.
> Edit: Sorry, Boost aka Turbo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revamper*
> 
> Turbo increases the CPU multiplier by 1. That is stock.


930 turbos to 3.06ghz


----------



## TelesisGQ

Yes, I believe you're right, I must have the 920 D0, sorry about that. So is there a way to take it all the way back to stock settings, or should I go in myself and lower the x21 multiplier?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelesisGQ*
> 
> Yes, I believe you're right, I must have the 920 D0, sorry about that. So is there a way to take it all the way back to stock settings, or should I go in myself and lower the x21 multiplier?


Turbo is a stock setting. Although you can turn Turbo OFF in BIOS then it will stay @ 2.66. But Turbo is safe and is a standard Intel spec. You only normally turn it off when overclocking as it can mean bad overclocks.


----------



## TelesisGQ

Thanks so much.


----------



## Likespikes69

Hey there,

I'm following your guide for my 960, because I couldn't find any guide as comprehensive as yours(Kudos!) but I had a question. I see in the guide you say to raise QPI by .*25v* each step. I assume that is a typo, and you mean .025v?!?! starting at 1.25, then stepping to 1.5 seems really harsh. I don't feel comfortable with that, so I'm gonna wait to hear from you about it









I went through the first 10 pages or so looking for someone to mention that and I didn't see anything, lol. Hope it hasn't already been answered.

Cheers!


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Likespikes69*
> 
> Hey there,
> I'm following your guide for my 960, because I couldn't find any guide as comprehensive as yours(Kudos!) but I had a question. I see in the guide you say to raise QPI by .*25v* each step. I assume that is a typo, and you mean .025v?!?! starting at 1.25, then stepping to 1.5 seems really harsh. I don't feel comfortable with that, so I'm gonna wait to hear from you about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through the first 10 pages or so looking for someone to mention that and I didn't see anything, lol. Hope it hasn't already been answered.
> Cheers!


I would suggest going up one step, only adjust to what the cpu needs...if it needs it then it needs it.
With my overclock of 4.0 and 4.2 I only +125-+150.
So just adjust accordingly and and always keep notes, heck maybe even make a spreadsheet of the settings that failed/passed. Good luck..


----------



## optimus$prime

hi guys!

thx to the guide i've overclocked my 930 to 4,0ghz - stable so far. nevertheless i've reached a point where i don't know what to do next. i thought there is some optimization required, but i dunno where to start.
to show you my current state i've made screenshots of my bios.

http://i45.tinypic.com/2zhfs76.jpg


----------



## revamper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus$prime*
> 
> hi guys!
> thx to the guide i've overclocked my 930 to 4,0ghz - stable so far. nevertheless i've reached a point where i don't know what to do next. i thought there is some optimization required, but i dunno where to start.
> to show you my current state i've made screenshots of my bios.
> http://i45.tinypic.com/2zhfs76.jpg


Since you have a 930, you should use the 21x multiplier. Odd multipliers overclock better than even ones. Run 21x191 for 4.0 GHz. You should turn on C1E and EIST *after* finding a stable overclock, otherwise your processor will never downclock during idle.

All of this is stated in the OP. Read it over and over again if you have to...


----------



## Marshock

This thread was very helpful. I managed to oc my Xeon W3520 to 4 GHz!

THANK'S ALOT FOR THIS THREAD!

Even though Prime95 crashed due to overheat, all 20 tested games ran fine at 50 - 60 Celsius, so it's a stable OC!
Prime95 testing is not everything - you need to have a very good cooler to run through Prime95!!!


----------



## u3b3rg33k

What temps were you seeing when it locked up?


----------



## Marshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> What temps were you seeing when it locked up?


When temp would reach 90 degree Celsius, BSOD would occur, but i am not concerned, since in the Xeon W3520 rig have a mediocre CPU cooler {Evo 212} and a case with no front fans, so i am not surprised it overheats. Vcore is set to 1.3 V, VTT to 1.34 V, PLL to 1.2 V.

I don't care really, the idle temps are 40 C, and 55 while gaming, so i am fine. And besides this is just a temporary rig build for testing Xeon W3520 at 4 GHz VS friends Core i7 3820 at 4 GHz.


----------



## n3ver

Hi,

If i set my i7 920 to 3,6 GHz, it is impossible to get the RAM to 1600MHz, right? At least using the 21x and 19x CPU ratio...am i right?

From what i see i can only get the RAM to 1600MHz if i set the BCLK to 160 or to 200 (10x and 8x)...And using the 19x multiplier i wil get 3800MHz (for 200BCLK) and using the 20x multiplier i will get 4000MHz. I will never get the 3600MHz with the RAMs 1600MHz that i want, using the "stable" multipliers. 19x and 21x.

Is it likely for the system to get unstable if i go 18x CPU Ratio? That way i could set BCLK to 200, and my memories to 8x. And i would get RAM @ 1600MHz


----------



## n3ver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3ver*
> 
> Hi,
> If i set my i7 920 to 3,6 GHz, it is impossible to get the RAM to 1600MHz, right? At least using the 21x and 19x CPU ratio...am i right?
> From what i see i can only get the RAM to 1600MHz if i set the BCLK to 160 or to 200 (10x and 8x)...And using the 19x multiplier i wil get 3800MHz (for 200BCLK) and using the 20x multiplier i will get 4000MHz. I will never get the 3600MHz with the RAMs 1600MHz that i want, using the "stable" multipliers. 19x and 21x.
> Is it likely for the system to get unstable if i go 18x CPU Ratio? That way i could set BCLK to 200, and my memories to 8x. And i would get RAM @ 1600MHz


Besides, my i7 920 is one of the first ones that got out. I may have it for the last 3 or 4 years. Is it wise to raise the BCLK to 200 (or even OC it to 3600MHz with any BCLK and Ratio combination)? You spoke about shortened lifetime. Does that have to do with the clocks themselves or just with the temps (for ex.: if the temps don't go up more than 7 or 8 ºC than in stock clocks, it will not shorten the CPU lifetime so much?) ??

(Thank you for this guide, it's really great







)


----------



## Marshock

Shortened lifetime is always the direct cause of increased temperatures. The damage is done when CPU gets switched off and then gets working at high temps - in theory causes wearing, oxidation and mechanical dilatation. In practice the CPUs are not really that much affected by these factors, but they are real. The best scenario for CPU would be to always work at 30 degree Celsius, never cool down to 0 and never get above 50.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshock*
> 
> Shortened lifetime is always the direct cause of increased temperatures.


You might want to re-think that one...


----------



## Marshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> You might want to re-think that one...


No! Increased temps are a "part" of what shortens the life of all electronic or mechanical components.

I am not saying that it is the only cause, i am saying that it is valid.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Yes! you said Shortened lifetime causes increased temperatures.

What you should've said was increased temperatures shortens lifespan. same words, completely different meaning.


----------



## Marshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Yes! you said Shortened lifetime causes increased temperatures.
> What you should've said was increased temperatures shortens lifespan. same words, completely different meaning.


OMG, i said so stupid... I meant - the other way around... Shame for me....


----------



## Geryson

Hi! Mi little one pressed on the back side of the computer the CMOS reset switch so I have to turn up my machine again (and of course I forgot to write down the settings I was using in the past 2 years).

Now I'm testing and testing. For sure I can't reach 4.0, but I never could. I don't understand why, however I have quite great parts inside (ASUS Rampage II Gene, i7 D0, Noctua NH-U12 SE and Kingston Hyperx 1866 Mhz RAMs). I was using my comp for 2 years at 20 x 190 without any problems.

Now I'm trying 20 x 195 but I can reach it only with 1.32 Vcore! Not even 1.3 is OK, blue scree "0x0000009C" is comming after 10 mins (which refers to QPI or VCORE voltage). Now I'm running Prime since 2 hours but my temperature at Core 1 is 98-100 degrees Celsius in some cases so around the max.

Should I leave it at this Voltage since I'll never use 100% for hours when I'm playing? Or is this 1.32 Vcore too much? CPU PLL is at 1,81592, QPI-DRAM-1,35, DRAM BUS: 1,65

Ps.: After 2 hours, Prime failed again with STOP: 0x0000009C...


----------



## Crazy9000

I would not run it at 100 degree full load, that seems way too high.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

isn't 100C the thermal shutdown point? no way you should be running chip at 100C - it'd be like driving your car around at the red line - not good for the engine.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Hey guys,

First of all this guide is amazing and extremely helpful. The problem I'm having is that most of the features listed in this guide are listed as something different in my BIOS. Example the BCLK is just listed as CPU frequency. But I also am having trouble locating the Memory Multiplier, the Uncore, and maybe the QPI/Uncore (VTT). I was able to OC to 3.2ghz and being rock solid. I ran prime95 all night and my max temps didnt exceed 69C. So, I'm happy with that. However, anything above that and my PC blue screens. I think the problem stems from my memory. With my BCLK at 165, my memory is already at 1900mhz, when I put it at 175 for a 3.5ghz OC, my memory is at 2100mhz and blue screens. I think if I could determine where in my BIOS these other options are, I could adjust these.

If I were to take some pictures of my BIOS would you guys be willing to help me determine which options coincide with the ones in the guide?

Thanks you!


----------



## andy4theherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> Hey guys,
> First of all this guide is amazing and extremely helpful. The problem I'm having is that most of the features listed in this guide are listed as something different in my BIOS. Example the BCLK is just listed as CPU frequency. But I also am having trouble locating the Memory Multiplier, the Uncore, and maybe the QPI/Uncore (VTT). I was able to OC to 3.2ghz and being rock solid. I ran prime95 all night and my max temps didnt exceed 69C. So, I'm happy with that. However, anything above that and my PC blue screens. I think the problem stems from my memory. With my BCLK at 165, my memory is already at 1900mhz, when I put it at 175 for a 3.5ghz OC, my memory is at 2100mhz and blue screens. I think if I could determine where in my BIOS these other options are, I could adjust these.
> If I were to take some pictures of my BIOS would you guys be willing to help me determine which options coincide with the ones in the guide?
> Thanks you!


+

sounds like you need to change your multiplier. are you using 21?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> With my BCLK at 165, my memory is already at 1900mhz, when I put it at 175 for a 3.5ghz OC, my memory is at 2100mhz and blue screens. I think if I could determine where in my BIOS these other options are, I could adjust these.
> If I were to take some pictures of my BIOS would you guys be willing to help me determine which options coincide with the ones in the guide?


According to some screens I found that look to be from your motherboard, you just need to select "memory feature", and lower the "memory frequency" in there. Try to aim for a really safe number near stock at first, so you aren't testing both CPU and memory overclocks at the same time.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andy4theherd*
> 
> +
> sounds like you need to change your multiplier. are you using 21?


I forgot to mention that my BIOS says that 20 is the max. I thought that was weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> According to some screens I found that look to be from your motherboard, you just need to select "memory feature", and lower the "memory frequency" in there. Try to aim for a really safe number near stock at first, so you aren't testing both CPU and memory overclocks at the same time.


Awesome. I will try that.

Thank you both for your help. +rep.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Crazy 9000, apparently Mods can't receive rep. Thank you though.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

OK, I made some adjustments. I backed the memory frequency back quite a bit, then upped my BCLK to a 3.5ghz OC but it still BS'd. Then, I changed my CPU Multiplier to 19x since my MoBo won't go to 21x, and adjusted my BCLK and memory frequency. It seems stable now, but I won't know until I run Prime 95 all night.

My next question is this: I've read various places that once I find a stable OC, I can go in and adjust things to lower some temps and kind of "optimize" my OC. Do you all know what I can adjust. I would like to get my power consumption and temps as low as possible, while still getting a good stable OC.

Thanks again for the help!!!!!!!


----------



## u3b3rg33k

you can try pulling VTT/Vcore down after you find a stable setting - lower voltage = less power draw = less heat produced. None of that matters if it crashes though.

Also, lower temps via better cooling also reduces power draw (silicon leaks more as it gets hotter), so better cooling can mean (slightly) better power consumption (and sometimes stability) as well.

None of the above matters if you can't manage the heat under full load though.


----------



## Toxication

Hello guys. I overclocked my i7 920 to 3.6 ghz using BIOS. My core temps looks pretty cool, and everything seems to be functioning without any problems. I followed a guide on youtube for overclocking my i7 920, but it left my voltages on auto. Will this damage my CPU as it is now? My CPU rarely goes above 50 on load, so it seems that my system seems stable, but i wanted to get some kind of confirmation on this. I am running 1.375 volts as we speak, so i heard this is dangerous/too much vcore to be running. Could i just lower the vcore to 1.2 and then it would alright?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

You can probably do better on voltage - set it manually to 1.375, and slowly pull it down one step at a time until you have problems, then go back up a step or two.

have you done any stress testing? P95/OCCT/linx?

what cooler are you using?


----------



## Siriusmo

.


----------



## mrpep

If most of the applications that I do are not CPU intense is it necessary to OC? I've been Oc'ing for a while but when I shut it all down to default spec's I see no difference in my performance. How do I know I am actually benefiting from the OC? I here that OC'ing kills cpu life.... true?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

That depends on how you OC... if you're not cranking heat and voltage to the max, then it's not such a big deal.


----------



## tmeatl

Hey everyone.

Thanks for the great guide and info. I have a D0 I7-930 that I've been able to get to 181x21 at only 1.15V vcore (cpu-z reports 1.12). This is prime stable for 12 hours so far. I have two of these PCs, and the second one (the wife's) seems to need a little more voltage to prevent Prime errors - or so I think.

My question is, when running a blend test, and one of the prime worker threads reports a rounding error, is that an indication that the CPU needs more vcore?

Other settings I have changed:

VDIMM = 1.64V
VTT = 1.24V
RAM = 8x
Uncore = 16x
QPI = 18x (36x on this mobo)
HT = Off

Thanks


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

I went away on a break and came back to turning on my computer and the fans turn for 1/2 a second then nothing at all. My specs are in my signature, I have tried troubleshooting by unplugging everything and the same thing happens.

On my Gigabyte X58-ud5 board the blue light on the power button stays on and next to the power cable there is a yellow light. I am not sure if this was there before or not.

Any ideas how to see what the culprit is?
http://darig.shutterfly.com/pictures/17




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am an avid overclocker and picked up the following parts (check sig) 2 years ago for my current computer. Up until now I have had no need in overclocking the I7-930 since everything was fast..... Then Skyrim came a long... It's slow and bogs down and I want it to run faster. Originally I thought that it had more to do with the HD since of the load times when entering a new environment (think open skies), so I fixed the HD, then it still occurred ---> I O/C the GPU.... Now it's CPU time.
> 
> My case is a beast, the CPU has a Thermaltake Ultra 120 extreme on it with the fan blowing out to the two inside case fans. My friend told me I should place it on the other side so it sucks in from the ram through the Heatsink into the two outtake fans but I am not sure.
> 
> My goal is O.C. the I7-930 to 4+GHZ. the chip is a I7-930 45nm Stepping 5, REv D0 on a Gigabyte X58-UD5 Rev 2 Motherboard. Following the guide I was able to get it to 4.1GHZ with a non load temp of 38C and Full load temp of 75-80C. However, after 8hrs and 35 min the system stalled. I then bumped the QPI/VTT Volt to 1.335V and the VCore to 1.3125V. Running Prime95 in 8 windows, with Linkz activated I am getting a 100% load temp of 84-89C (Max hit was 91C via Real Temp), and it has been running 6 hours 30 min without a problem.
> 
> I am going to list my settings below, but I want to lower the temps and tweak performance so:
> A. Use less Power
> B. Stable O/C and see if I can beat 4.1ghz
> C. What I am I missing in my tweaking
> D. I am testing with EasyTune5 as well in windows
> E. When done, figure a way to throttle between 4GHZ and for it to drop when not running anything that intensive (I only want it for games)
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated! The settings are:
> 
> *GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5*
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> 
> > Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
> CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
> CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.03GHZ 192x21
> *> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]*
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
> _SHOULD THIS BE DISABLED?_
> CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
> CPU Multi Threading........................: ENABLED
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
> C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
> CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto
> CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled
> QPI Clock Ratio............................: X36
> QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.91GHZ
> Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:X13
> Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2496Mhz
> *>>>>> Standard Clock Control*
> Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
> BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:192
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
> _SHOULD THIS BE 8?_
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066 1152
> PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................Auto:
> *>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*
> CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
> IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
> *> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]*
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
> _SHOULD THIS BE 8?_
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066. 1152
> Performance Enhance........................:Standard
> _SHOULD I HAVE THIS SET FOR TURBO OR EXTREME?!_
> DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick
> _Should this be AUTO_
> Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.5V
> Profile QPI Voltage........................:1.175V
> Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 AUTO
> Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 AUTO
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> > Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
> Cas Latency Time...........................:7 AUTO
> tRCD.......................................:7 AUTO
> tRP........................................:7 AUTO
> tRAS.......................................:20 AUTO
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
> tRC........................................: 27 AUTO
> tRRD ......................................:4 AUTO
> tWTR ......................................:4 AUTO
> tWR........................................:8 AUTO
> tWTP.......................................:19 AUTO
> tWL........................................:7 AUTO
> tRFC.......................................:60 AUTO
> tRTP.......................................:4 AUTO
> tFAW.......................................:16 AUTO
> Command Rate (CMD) ........................:1 AUTO
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*
> B2B CAS Delay..............................: - AUTO
> Round Trip Latency.........................:58 AUTO
> *> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*
> Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
> Different Ranks............................:5 AUTO
> On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*
> Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
> Different Ranks............................:6 AUTO
> On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
> *> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
> >>> CPU*
> LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO
> CPU Vcore..................................:1.31250V
> xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0 AUTO
> QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335V
> CPU PLL....................................:1.8V
> *>>> MCH/ICH*
> PCIE.......................................:AUTO
> QPI PLL....................................:1.200V
> IOH Core...................................:AUTO
> ICH I/O....................................:AUTO
> ICH Core...................................:1.2V
> *>>> Dram*
> DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5V
> DRAM Termination...........................:AUTO
> Ch-A Data VRef.............................:AUTO
> Ch-B Data VRef.............................:AUTO
> Ch-C Data VRef.............................:AUTO
> Ch-A Address VRef..........................:AUTO
> Ch-B Address VRef..........................:AUTO
> Ch-C Address VRef..........................:AUTO
> 
> *> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]*
> Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
> Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> My ram is gskill.us G.Skill F3-12800CL9-2GBNQ, do I have the settings correct to run this at 1600? I just want to be sure before I change the SPD to 8 and Uncore to 16/17.
> 
> The pic of my CPU-Z and other settings at idle is here:
> 
> 
> I tried upping the BLCK to 195 and was fine until 8 hrs 45 min into Prime95. What can I do to get a higher O/C or make this more stable at 4ghz? I moved the settings down now so that I am running at 3990.13MHz.
> 
> Any ideas for settings I could change would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## masterdev

Hi guys,
I just got my i7-920, do you think that I can OC it over 3.5GHz with the ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-B 135mm Long life bearing CPU Cooler? Or do I need to go with liquid?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118074

Thanks!


----------



## dpoverlord

That should work if you have good airflow in your case


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> That should work if you have good airflow in your case


There's no case


----------



## dpoverlord

What the Hell are you using then lol


----------



## Zoroastrian

this was the best guide, the only successful one ! 4me =) thanks man


----------



## Twinnuke

This would be awesome if my bloodrage didn't block me at 178 bclk


----------



## Zamoldac

Hi guys,

I've just recently switched to 1366 and I have a few questions as I'm pretty new to Intel (only other intel processors i've had were E2180 and E5200) so my current configuration is:

Hardware:

i7 930 D0
EVGA X58 Classified (141-BL-E760)
3x 2Gb Corsair Dominator 1600Mhz cl8
---PSU.. HDD... etc same as below in system specs. (except the GPU which i switched back to a watercooled GTX580)

Cooling:

Alphacool NexXxos XP³
EK full cover for MB
480mm rad (push/pull AC F12)
Laing DDC-1T Pro w/ aftermarket top ( i think i might need to upgrade this due to loop restrictions)

Somehow I find the results I'm getting a bit disappointing:
4.0 Ghz with 1.34v
4.1 Ghz with 1.36v
4.2 Ghz with 1.39v (RAM @1600Mhz 8-8-8-20/ 1.66v)

Temps for the latest settings while running LinX are between 60C and 70C (while idle is around 38C and 42C)
While gaming temps remain ~57C

My questions are:
-Do i have a bad chip or am i doing something wrong because the voltage scaling is crap (compared to other threads I've read)
-Are my temps OK? (they seem a bit high for a watercooled i7, but i think it could be that the pump is not up to the task)
-What voltages should i lower to bring the temps down (any input is welcome)

PS:
HT is ON
Specified temperatures are Core ones /CPU temp never went above ~61C if i remember correctly


----------



## tru3man

when i had my 920 d0 run at v1.344 for 4.2ghz but this was a better chip to overclock than the 930 so they probably sound right


----------



## kan3

Been running my 930 at stock (2.80) for 2 years now, I think its time to overclock rather than buying haswell. This thread will surely help.

Also planning to buy GTX 780.


----------



## kev8792

can someone please explain what the IOH Core does ? I know its to do with the increase of volts to the x58 chip but mines on AUTO and I have a stable o/c at 4.0 would the increase in IOH Core mean I could come down a little on v-core ? any help thanks bios template bellow



also would be great to know what the ICH I/O is for and the ICH Core these are also set to auto


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What the Hell are you using then lol


Just a table


----------



## dpoverlord

For those in this thread that want to see how the I7-930 can O/C and keep up, I can direct you to the multi thread that *Swolern* came up with that I have abridged. If you need other benches let me know, but the I7-930 still seems to be a good chip that can keep up today with Titans:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/100_100#post_20604299

Kan3, if you read my posting, it has my current settings for my 4.3GHZ O/C. When I first started I struggled at 3.99 but with a bigger PSU I can hit 4.3 Stable.

http://www.overclock.net/t/706509/the-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-ud7-ud9-owners-club/3300_100#post_20541274


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> For those in this thread that want to see how the I7-930 can O/C and keep up, I can direct you to the multi thread that *Swolern* came up with that I have abridged. If you need other benches let me know, but the I7-930 still seems to be a good chip that can keep up today with Titans:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/100_100#post_20604299
> 
> Kan3, if you read my posting, it has my current settings for my 4.3GHZ O/C. When I first started I struggled at 3.99 but with a bigger PSU I can hit 4.3 Stable.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/706509/the-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-ud7-ud9-owners-club/3300_100#post_20541274


Wow great work!


----------



## bvhaartman

Hi,

Have tried following this excellent how-to article but am now at roads end! First my rig:
Lian-li PC-B 25FB case
ASUS Sabertooth X58 MB
Intel Core i7 950 proc (d0)
Corsair 6MB XMP 1600 memory (9-9-9-24 tiiming)
Noctua NH-D14 cooler
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold1000w PSU
GeForce 470 Graphics
Crucial m300 128GB ssd
WD 1TB SATA drive
Win 7 Home Premium

My OC results: got to 23x175,
EIST disabled
Turbo disabled
Memory 1403 MHz at this speed CPU-Z shows memory needs 1.5V, 1.65 only needed for 1600MHz
UCLK 2807Mhz
QPI 6316MT/s

Voltages:
CPU: 1.2625
CPU PLL: 1.88
QPI/DRAM: 1.2625
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.50
All other voltages on Auto

Did prime95 (small FFT's as memory is underclocked anyway) for 24 hrs without problem
Intel Burn Test 25 passes- no problem
OCCT Linpack 3 hrs No problem
OCCT standard test 3 hrs - no problem
MemTest one run - no problem
Temperatures on Core 0 (my hottest core) hit 87c max during Prime95 (my personal threshold is sub 90c during stress testing). And yes I know my case is a bit airflow "challenged" but I love all other aspects of it.

So everything looked great and I was happy with my 30%/4.02GHz OC BUT!!

Started using the PC to transcode some video using Windows Live Movie Maker (merging 3-4 clips and transcoding to different resolution, nothing too stressful, Core Temp shows Processor loads at ~50-60% on Core 0 and 25~40% on Cores 1-3. Now the problems begin! I get BSOD with code 101 so I raise CPU Voltage 1 step (using + in BIOS) run the same Project, get BSOD 124 so I raise QPI voltage 1 step, rerun the video Project and get BSOD 101 after having doen this until my CPU Voltage is hitting 1.3V plus which (using Intel Burn Test gets my temperatures up to 92-93C), I also tried with raising IOH and ICH to 1.2V but no difference. Thought Movie Maker might not be 100% stable either but also got BSOD 124 playing World of Tanks (at maximum settings). I have now given in to the inevitable(?) fact that my CPU is probably not suitable for OC'ing...

Or can anyone give some new insight? Am I missing something?

Best regards,
Bjorn


----------



## Jarerex

Am I blind or is the guide now missing from the OP?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarerex*
> 
> Am I blind or is the guide now missing from the OP?


Current horrible bug with OCN. Quote the OP and you can read it, I'll repost it below too just in case:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> *Note: This guide was originally written for the i7 920. Intel has phased that chip out in favor of the 950 (at least from what I can tell by what microcenter charges). Everything in the guide should still be the same although from what I can tell there is a much larger vcore range for the 950 with some people needing closer to 1.4 to hit 4ghz. The guide will still work. Just change the multiplier to 21x. Have fun.*
> 
> I have noticed a lot lately that people have been recommended to visit the extremely long core i7 overclocking thread in order to gain information, but personally I found this thread very daunting. This thread is meant for beginners and not for people looking to squeeze out every last bit from their processor. That's when things become extremely motherboard specific. This goal of this guide is to try to make overclocking the core i7 an easy and enjoyable experience.Overclocking your core i7 is a must; if you don't you're a chump. This guide will focus more on core i7 920s/930s, but ideas will probably carry over into EE and higher end chips with locked multipliers e.g. 940, 950, 960.
> 
> In many places in this guide I refer to simply the 920, but there is as far as my research can tell, no difference aside from the higher multiplier on the 930. In fact, you're still probably better off with 21x on the 930 as the odd multiplier seems to be better.
> 
> *Recommended hardware:*
> 
> 1.A good cooler (Do not use stock if you plan to go past around 3.5. You will run your processor way too hot) (True or megahalem are my preferred but read around. I don't have much good to say about the coolit alc despite what reviews might say).
> 
> 2.DDR3 1600+ - You can get away with 1333 but with ram being as cheap as it is, why not.
> 
> 3.Pretty much any x58 board (although some are better than others, read some reviews).
> 
> 4. A good PSU with an EPS(8 pin) plug.
> 
> 4.Paper, Pencil, and Patience - Write things down so you can remember your successes and failures. There is not much to play with in terms of the i7, but keeping track of what you tried can eliminate any frustrating experiences and also allow you to go back to a known stable settings.
> 
> *Recommended software for stability testing:*
> 
> 1.Prime95. http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
> 
> 2.Linx http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=201670
> 
> 3.Memtest86+ http://www.memtest.org/
> 
> 4.Realtemp http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
> 
> 5. CPUZ -www.cpuid.com
> 
> Many people have personal favorites like occt, but the above are what I use.
> 
> *Not all I7s are created equal:*
> 
> 1. So you read on a thread that someone hit 4 ghz on a C0 stepping processor with only 1.28 vcore and you're wondering if yours will do the same. It's doubtful, but who knows. It may take you up to 1.4 volts at least with a C0. That's life; if youre unhappy sell it and buy a d0.
> 
> 2. Not all i7s have the same quality IMC (Integrated Memory Controller). Some are more temperamental than others and will refuse to run your ram at its rated speed without a huge raise of qpi/uncore (VTT). This is not common and often it can be a sign of the quality of the ram.
> 
> 3.For the most part, D0s overclock higher and at lower voltages than c0 chips, due to refinements in the fabrication process. Late c0 chips benefitted from the same refinements, and random other batches hit 4.0 ghz at really low volts. I have been told that some d0s do not hit 4.0, but most will do so at a lower voltage than most C0s. A d0 is a more desirable chip, but it's not a must and this guide is still useful to owners of C0s; I have owned both. There are definitely c0s that are better than d0s.
> 
> *Note: The newer d0s and 930s seem to not have the same low voltages as the older ones. People are requiring more voltage to hit the clocks they want to hit. This can be due to some change in the manufacturing process. Chips use power. Power is measured in watts. Higher temps mean more power is being used. Watch those first and foremost. If your chip is still within a reasonable range for temps you should be fine. You may now need over 1.3v to hit 4.0 ghz on a d0*
> 
> 4.The toms article about speed vs power consumption is flawed and based on one really terrible c0 that needed 1.5 vcore to hit 4ghz. Is a d0 at 1.2v at 4 ghz going to consume more power than a c0 at 3.6 and 1.32 volts? No. The d0 will use less. Power consumption at any given voltage will increase about 3-11 watts (avg 5 for every 100 mhz you increase). Something brough to my attention though recently is that this may differ because some chips are leakier than others. A d0 is by no means a guarantee that it will consume less power.
> 
> 5. If you want to reach higher clocks, you may need a better motherboard, cooler, chip or whatever. This guide is not for you.
> 
> *Key Terms and Settings Quick Guide:*
> 
> BCLK - Base Clock - This clock controls your memory speed, qpi speed, and core speed based on whatever multiples for those settings you have. It's the most important part of overclocking the Core i7. It's stock setting is 133
> 
> Uncore - This is basically the speed of everything which isn't your core (i.e. l3 cache, imc, etc). It should be 2x your memory speed but allows for multipliers higher than 2x as well. Stability will be greatest at 2x.
> 
> QPI - Quickpath interconnect - It's basically the intel equivalent of AMD's hypertransport. It's how the CPU and the x58 chipset communicate. It has multipliers of 18x, 22x, and 24x. The 920 should be left at 18x creating a 9:8 ratio between the uncore and the memory multiplier assuming you use the 8x ratio, which some claim offers the greatest stability. Although people have been able to run it at all sorts of ratios.
> 
> Memory - Memory is calculated based on either a 6x,8x,10x, 12x, or 14x of your base clock. I recommend 6x and 8x. Depending on your mobo bios it may be called ratio or multiplier.
> 
> Ram Timings - This guide will only deal with the first four and the command rate. There are other guides regarding these. You can use xmp (intel's memory profile system) to have these values plugged in but it may set your qpi/uncore voltage automatically to 1.35 which may be more than you need (although it will be stable).
> 
> Turbo mode - This enables the 21x multiplier on the chip. Most boards allow you to do this with eist disabled, but some boards require it enabled. See if a newer bios lets you change things.
> 
> CPU Multiplier - On the 920 the range is from 12x - 21x (22x on one core when at stock speeds). It has been found that the 19x and 21x multipliers are more stable than the 20x.
> 
> Vcore - Voltage of your cpu. See below for tweaking instructions.
> 
> Pll - phase-locked loop - Just use the settings recommended below (1.8 - 1.88 is within specification).
> 
> QPI/Uncore (VTT) - This voltage is the vtt although it does play a role in feeding the IMC with voltage enough to overclock your ram, the l3 cache and a number of other things (Specification is that it should be less than 1.35 but when taking droop into account you can go higher, probably 1.4 is safe. Some ram modules have xmp profiles which call for higher qpi so some will argue that this is safe. I'm not going to argue one way or the other.)
> 
> Vdimm - Your ram voltage (Specification says 1.65 max but 1.66 is fine and so is a bit higher depending on your qpi/uncore voltage).
> 
> Important to do before you overclock:
> 
> EIST - Enhanced intel speedstep technology - It's a power saving tech that should be disabled while testing overclocking stability. This should be disabled while finding your OC, but can be enabled after you are stable (Disable if you have stability issues).
> 
> C1E - Another intel power saving technology. Disable while overclocking, enable afterwards.
> 
> Anything Spread Spectrum - Disable it.
> 
> PCIE frequency - Always at 100, but see faq question below.
> 
> LLC - Load Line Calibration - This gets rid of vdroop when enabled and can help stabilize overclocks. It breaks intel spec, but its highly recommended to enable it since it will reduce the needed vcore for a stable OC. The argument for vdroop is that it's a standard and reduces voltage spikes. I have not been able to find anyone who's done any damage by enabling llc and thus disabling vdroop. In an old anandtech review from 2007 they found that it increased power consumption on an x38 asus board; a newer xbitlabs article using x58 found that it actually decreased with more threads or was otherwise the same. This guide pretty much assumes you use it, but like anything else you are taking the risk. Then again, on my board, enabling it doesn't give you any red letter warning like when you maybe tap your vdimm above 1.65.
> 
> All other settings leave at auto unless needed for stability.
> 
> *Initial steps:*
> 
> If you've played around with any settings before reset your bios to its stock options. There's probably no need to reset your CMOS, but it can't hurt; if you don't know how to reset your cmos then I suggest you learn to do so. It's unlikely that you will have to as most modern motherboards will usually have some sort of protection against bad overclocks and automatically allow you to reset the bios upon a bad boot.
> 
> Once your bios is at its stock configuration disable EIST, turbo mode, C1, and any other power saving options that may interfere with an overclock as well as any spread spectrum settings. Now, boot into windows (If you want to use the 21x multiplier then go right ahead and set it as long as you can do so without enabling eist). Open up cpuz, load up prime and see where the voltage goes. This is your approximate vid for stock. The chip may very well run under this voltage, but this is the vid that the bios is seeing.
> 
> From here we have a number of different methods we can try. I always change my bclk in my bios settings so that anything set to auto will adjust itself if need be, although you are free to use whatever windows based tools you want although beware of any problems they may cause you.
> 
> You should always set your memory to 8x or 6x depending on what you have and your uncore to 2x the memory. Leave the qpi at the lowest setting.
> 
> Set windows not to restart on a bsod (You want to know what the error was):
> 
> Windows XP and Vista Directions (Someone please confirm this is similar to the directions for Windows 7)
> 
> Finally make sure that any gpu overclocks are disabled.
> 
> *Method #1: Optimizing for max performance per watt.*
> 
> This method takes by far the most amount of time but for many its worth it in terms of its power efficiency.
> 
> Begin by going into the bios and changing your voltage to your vid and setting qpi/uncore (vtt) to 1.25 (I have raised this due to concerns about droop at 1.2) and vdimm to 1.65 (Most boards can't do this 1.66 is safe, ignore your spaz bios warnings; you are not going to explode anything, although if you do, it's not my fault. Set it to 1.64 if it helps you sleep easier. I recommend at this point to be working with either the 21x multiplier if possible in order to keep your ram as much out of the equation as possible. 20X has known problems and 19x will land you with high ram speeds quicker which will require raises in the qpi/uncore voltage sooner.
> 
> Open up real temp and run prime 95 with 8 threads and check stability for an hour at least (The more the better. I recommend overnight just to make sure all is good). Record your settings on a piece of paper or email them to yourself. Make sure to have realtemp open in order to watch your temperatures. Temperatures should not exceed 80-85 during prime. During normal use for extended periods, they should never see these kinds of temperatures. I like to keep mine below 70 for normal usage.
> 
> After its stable go into the bios and increase the bclk by 10 and repeat the process. Find the max bclk for your stock vid (or any voltage, if you'd like by lowering by smaller amounts when you find an unstable clock. This will help you know what you can run at any given voltage.
> 
> See below for known prime 95 errors and how they relate to your settings (also some settings to try for stability). Once you get to the clocks you want, I recommend running prime for at least 16-24 hours. I have in fact had errors in the 14th hour so it's good to know that you're truly stable.
> 
> See also below for optimizing your ram settings.
> *
> 
> Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency*
> 
> Set your ioh and ich to 1.2, your vdimm to 1.65, your cpu pll to 1.88, and your qpi/uncore to 1.35.
> 
> For D0 users set your vcore to 1.275 and for c0/c1 users set your vcore to 1.4 Bclk to 190/191 or 210/211 and multiplier to 21 and 19 respectively. Check for prime stability. D0s should be fine, but c0/c1 still may not make it, at this point your temps may be too high if you're not on water so I suggest you start working backward in order to hit a much lower vcore or use method 3.
> 
> *Method #3: Quick and dirty vcore boosting.*
> 
> Set your ioh and ich to 1.2, your vdimm to 1.65, your cpu pll to 1.88, and your qpi/uncore to 1.35. Set Bclk to 190/191 or 210/211 and multiplier to 21 and 19 respectively.
> 
> The d0 chip usually hits 4.0 in the vcore range of 1.175 and 1.25 try those voltages until you find whats right for your chip.
> 
> The c0/c1 is a much more difficult beast with a much larger range of 1.27 to around 1.4 and up to 1.5 (Do not attempt on air unless you live somewhere really, really cold). Some may not hit 4ghz at all.
> 
> This method is more difficult as some chips may not boot until you give them the proper vcore
> *
> 
> How to use prime95 to test stability:*
> 
> Open up prime95 and realtemp to check that your idles and loads. Set prime95 to whatever priority you'd like. I prefer 7 so that realtemp still updates but some people prefer 10 and will run without a temperature monitor. Either is fine, but I'm always paranoid that my cooler will somehow become unlatched spontaneously. Set windows not to restart on bluescreen by setting[insert settinsg here] so that you can catch the error (although windows will record it somewhere). Start a mixed torture test and let it run for however long, depending on if you're only doing a temporary stability test in order to raise (about 1 hour) or a true stability test (16-24 hours). Once you've passed prime95 you can run any other stability test that you want.
> *
> 
> Prime 95 Errors:*
> 
> Freeze: Increase the vcore
> 
> Other errors can indicate instability with the chip if they are during small fft (increase vcore by .125) or instability with ram large ftt (Try raising the ioh and/or running memtest).
> 
> BSOD code 101: Increase the vcore. I recommend increasing by +.025 if you get a bsod
> 
> BSOD code 124: Increasese or decrease the qpi/uncore by .25. Depending on where you are in your stability tests you'll probably need to increase it. 1.375 is the max I'm comfortable with although people say 1.4+ is safe. This is for you to determine and research. Don't do anything you're not comfortable with. Intel says do not go above 1.35 so 1.375 with droop and loss is safe and not too outside specification.
> 
> It is important to note that sometimes qpi can be too high and that might cause this code. That's why it's not a good idea to just set things to 1.35 and hope for the best. If you find that increasing qpi/uncore voltage is not increasing stability, try decreasing it. Just remember of course, to keep track of your settings. I recommend not increasing, unless you have to (Don't be arbitrary about it).
> 
> D0 exclusive BSOD weird 2 letter/number codes: Treat this as a 101 and increase vcore by +.025. Update: It seems that these error codes can crop up for other reasons. Depending on where you are in the process you should take a look at your other voltages. I realize this is vague, but you may need to experiment.
> 
> If any worker fails, especially during small fft then it's cpu voltage. Bump it once or twice. If it fails during large fft then its probably memory error you can try running memtest/upping ioh. I would try running small fft at that point for a good amount of time and make sure its not the cpu voltage. If it passes 8-12 hours of small fft then work on making it pass large fft. Just remember to keep track of your settings. That's not to say that a large fft error won't be the result of cpu voltage, it's just not what I would try. Be methodical. If something allows prime to run significantly longer then keep it. Significant depends where you are in the process. If your workers fail as soon as you start and a setting change gets you through a test then I'd say its good. If you get crashes during the 8th hour, and the setting change only gets you another 5 minutes in the 8th hour, it's probably just random and not the setting.
> 
> *Using Linx:*
> 
> While linx can be used for a stability test I do not recommend it, because it's not always clear as to what the cause of the error is. A lot of people don't feel their cpu to be stable until they've done X passes of full mem in linx. Linx will raise your temperatures way beyond what you will see in any real setting and raise it even higher than prime. Thus, not everyone will be in a position to even use linx. Prime stable is stable enough for me, but it's up to you to decide. Linx will show you how hot your processor could possibly get.
> 
> *Testing Memory Stability with memtest 86+:*
> 
> Personally, I do not run memtest until I actually encounter what could be memory errors( I assume things work until proven otherwise) Begin by setting your ram timings in the bios and setting your qpi/uncore to 1.35 and your vdimm to 1.64-1.66. Do not oc your cpu. Just run your ram at its rated spec to make sure that the ram is stable and not defective. You can also check it again with an oc'ed cpu as well. If it's unstable try raising the ioh to 1.20 or higher. If you are still getting errors try each dimm one at a time and see if you need to RMA (A pain in the ass but necessary).
> 
> *Optimizing ram with memtest86+:*
> 
> Assuming your ram is stable you can either overclock, lower voltage, tighten timings, or all of the above.
> 
> 1.Lowering voltage. Run memtest86 for 20 minutes, if you get errors, stay where you are. Otherwise lower the vdimm by .02 and repeat until you get an error within 20 minutes. Then run it overnight.
> 
> 2.Overclocking. You may be able to run your ram faster than you thought. Loosen the timings(make them higher) and then increase bclk. You can optimize your voltage with the above number one. Depending on the ram, you may be able to overclock quite a bit or not at all. Running your ram at anything above 1066 is in fact overclocking the imc.
> 
> 3. Tighteening timings. Timings should be decreased as such Assuming you begin with 9-9-9 your next step should be 9-9-8 then 9-8-8 then 8-8-8. You can also try 8-9-8 but this is going to depend on your memory. You may need to raise voltages to tighten the timings.
> 
> The usefulness of overclocking your ram is limited see the useful links sections below to see how certtain ram settings will impact your real life performance.
> *
> 
> Frequently asked questions:*
> 
> Q: I can't raise my bclk over some number. How do I fix it? What's the deal?
> 
> A: Not all chips and motherboards are made the same. You can try playing around with voltage amplitude, pll, skew or pcie (pcie is probably best not raised as it can cause damage). This is a question that is better asked on a thread dedicated to a specific board. You may end up being out of luck.
> 
> Q: What are safe voltages?
> 
> A: According to intel or common knowledge the following are the safe air temperatures:
> 
> Vcore: ~1.4
> 
> qpi/uncore (VTT): 1.35
> 
> PLL: 1.88
> 
> Vdimm:~1.65 (Some will say that you are safe within .5 of your qpi/uncore allowing for a max of 1.85 on vdimm. See the link to the xtreme systems forum below on this subject for a long thread).
> 
> IOH: Less than 1.3
> 
> ICH: Less than 1.3
> 
> Q: My chip is too hot before I can reach 4 ghz. What can I do?
> 
> A: Disable hyperthreading or buy a better cooler (TRUE or megahalems recommended).
> 
> Q: But don't I want hyperthreading?
> 
> A: It's certainly nice to have a feature you paid for, but it sometimes decreases performance and it definitely causes a lot of heat. It's up to you. See this link for results of enabling hyperthreading in real life situations.
> 
> Q: How do I go past 4ghz?
> 
> A: Same way as you got there in the first place. Just keep increasing bclk. Past this point though it's up to you to do some research on your own.
> 
> Q: What is this multiplier throttling I've heard about?
> 
> A: Some boards will throttle down the 21x multiplier if the wattage becomes too high. The culprits without public fixes are the Asus p6t deluxe and vanilla (The deluxe v1 has a bios available on the xtremesystems forum which can be crossflashed onto the v2 which will fix this problem) It really only becomes a problem at high voltages with high frequencies. Other boards have ways of disabling it.
> 
> Q: Why would I want to optimize my voltages?
> 
> A: Save money on power bills and leave more wattage for other devices.
> 
> Q: My chip was stable for X amount of time and now it's not?
> 
> A: Have you added any hardware? How are your temperatures? High voltages and high temps can cause decay and make the chip require more voltage for an overclock. It may also be that your psu is starting to go or maybe your motherboard is. Do your best to troubleshoot this.
> 
> Q: My temperatures seem really high? Is X degrees ok?
> 
> A: A better question is whether or not you are ok with X degrees. How long do you plan to won this chip? What are your ambients? If your house is 40 degrees centigrade, don't expect your chip to drop below that unless you are using extreme cooling (also try to move somewhere cooler cause that's really hot or get some AC, are you trying to cook yourself?). A cpu well taken care of can last over a decade when run within spec. How long do you really think you're going to keep this chip? A rule of thumb I go by is never push a part that I can't afford to replace if I break it (I do this anyway, but its a good rule nonetheless). Your temps will always get higher than normal when stress testing so do some normal stuff to see if your temperatures are acceptable. Try backing down a bit if you are unhappy.
> 
> Q: I heard this will work or this needs to be this way?
> 
> A: Try it. This is a general guide, not a set of hard and fast rules.
> 
> Q: My computer restarted while priming; how do I find out the error?
> 
> A: If you haven't already, disable bsod restarts in windows. Sometimes, though, it decides to restart anyway.
> 
> In XP You want to find a program called Event Viewer. Directions from MS:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> # Click Start, and then click Control Panel. Click Performance and Maintenance, then click Administrative Tools, and then double-click Computer Management. Or, open the MMC containing the Event Viewer snap-in.
> 
> The errors should be under system.
> 
> In Vista from Petri:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Open Computer Management by right-clicking the Computer icon on the start menu (or on the Desktop if you have it enabled) and select Manage. Navigate to the Event Viewer. Note: If you did not disable UAC (read my "Disable User Account Control in Windows Vista" article) then you will be prompted to consent to the action you're about to perform. Click Continue. Note: You can also open the Event Viewer by typing Event Viewer in the Search box and pressing Enter, or typing eventvwr.msc in the Run command.
> 
> You also want to look at the system log.
> 
> Also check the results.txt in your prime95 folder for a log of when it ultimately crashed and what it was doing at the time.
> 
> Q: Whats the deal with PCIE frequency? Can it help break my bclk wall?
> 
> A: Yes, but I advise caution. Raising this too much can damage things running on the pcie bus or cause them to not work. I would not raise it personally more than a few mhz. You are probably safe at 103, but I take no responsibility of course.
> 
> Q: Is there a list of BSODs and what I should do?
> 
> A: Thanks to Hammer=GOM= there is. He also provided a helpful link to software which will help you see what error code was displayed:
> 
> BSOD viewer:
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
> 
> BSOD codes:
> 
> BSOD codes for overclocking
> 
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
> 
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
> 
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 
> Q: Can I PM you with questions about my system/configuration?
> 
> A: I'd rather you didn't. You will get a much quicker answer from me or somebody else if you post here or in your own thread. If you have a question chances are someone else will benefit from reading the answer. I will respond, but it puts more pressure on me to respond quicker when I may not have time.
> 
> *Voltages/settings you can try to use to increase stability:*
> 
> PLL: 1.88
> 
> IOH: 1.2+
> 
> ICH: 1.2
> 
> CPU voltage amplitude: +800mv
> 
> CPU Skew: +300ps
> 
> Command rate: change from 1n to 2n
> 
> You should really check in on your specific board as not all boards have the same settings. Be methodical in testing settings since you want to know whether something helped or hurt by itself before you combine.
> *
> 
> Useful Links:
> *
> Intel Info on the i7
> QPI/Uncore voltage (XS) (Do not take this as gospel try to stay in spec unless you feel like really pushing things)
> Info on multiplier throttling (XS)
> Memory Scaling on the Core I7
> 
> Feedback on this guide is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks: Burningbrave101 for help and corrections.
> 
> *Warning: Overclocking will void your cpu warranty and could break stuff so be careful. You assume all responsibility.*
> 
> Update: I have decided to make this guide applicable to the 930. Please let me know if there's anything major that needs to be changed.


----------



## Enphenate

My 930 D0 has been good to me for the past few years, 4ghz at 1.28vcore 1.25qpi & 1.5vdimm. I decided instead of jumping ship and completely upgrading my system, why not milk this 1366 setup for a little bit longer (as it still chews through everything i throw at it). So I bought a Hex Core Xeon l5639 ($80 essentially free after I sell the 930) and am pushing it as much as i can. It only has 18x multiplier.

It seems like the Xeon chips are a lot more QPI dependent than Vcore. Currently trying to perfect my 3.8ghz OC on this chip. Was stable for a couple of hours and burn tests last night so I lowered my vcore a notch.

Currently sitting at.
212x18 multi (3.8ghz) 1.25vcore 1.337QPI 1.88 PLL 1.64vdimm (my ram is rated at 1.5 though)

How do those numbers look for a xeon 3.8ghz? bit high on the QPI side?

Once I perfect 3.8 im going to try and optimize 3.6 as much as possible because It requires a lot less vcore & qpi.


----------



## bigis

Hello
i have i7 920 D0
my motherboard is X58a UD3r Rev.1
I overclock my cpu at 3.4 ghz (i dont close turbo boost btw i dont know if means something this )
CPU clock x21
CLE *DISS
EIST*Diss
Virtualitation *Diss
Mem multi x10
uncore Clock Ratio x20(and i reach 1620 mem fr)
CPU Vcore 1.200
QPI/Vtt 1.215v
IOH 1.200
all the others default
And system work stable and good
When i try 2 increase at 3.8 ghz (with 181 bclk)
my system restart all the time .....
(btw i decrease the mem multi x8 and uncore x16)
i have try with vcore 1.26 and dram voltage 1.660
and the same resault .... restarts all the time (before i see bios screen )
what i can to do ??


----------



## dpoverlord

riase your vcore to 1.33 and you should have more luck. Keep your dram @ 1.5 don't go over that. check my settings if that helps you.


----------



## QuiZNo

Currently have an i7-930 @ 4ghz. Still hasn't shown a bit of slowing down no matter what I give it. I was thinking maybe to prolong its life some more and over clock a bit more. How high can an i7-930 usually overclock to on air (if you consider an h60 air cooling)


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuiZNo*
> 
> Currently have an i7-930 @ 4ghz. Still hasn't shown a bit of slowing down no matter what I give it. I was thinking maybe to prolong its life some more and over clock a bit more. How high can an i7-930 usually overclock to on air (if you consider an h60 air cooling)


I have found my i7-930 to be able to push on air to 4.3 to 4.4 ghz. If you check the Gigabyte x58-ud5 thread you can find my latest settings. Originally I only did 3.9 then I got it to 4.1 then 4.3. It actually has O/C more as time has gone on. Right now I am using 2 titans and it is doing 120+ fps in tf2 surorund. Then in Skyrim it did dual and tri sli at 1600p (No AA) no problem. I went ahead and was going to go 4930k / RIVE black + 32GB of ram, but due to how I have enough power, and am not sure I will be playing BF4 I decided that it does not really make so much sense to upgrade for $1300+ only for a FEW more FPS.... Especially when the X79 motherboard is 3 year old technology and has no native USB 3.0 supports. Granted the RIVE black is GREAT.... but it's not a HUGE improvement.

I most likely will just purchase some more ram for my system since I am @ 6GB now.


----------



## Tigerboy

awesome thread! ill be poking around at this a lot since im starting to learn about overclocking without using software OC. i have a feeling ill be here with questions quite a bit









-Tiger

EDIT: found out i have a d0, so thats a good suprise


----------



## Tigerboy

hey guys







so i tried the quick and dirty guide and i cant tell what settings to change and what to leave, i changed a few of them,saved, rebooted. i got to the desktop and checked my cpuz and it said 2.8ghz still. i thought it was weird that it didnt go up or down since i did change some cpu settings.i changed it all back because i didnt know if i did something wrong. heres a screenshot of my bios that i pulled from google, but this is exactly what it looks like
i wrote in the numbers that i used based on the quick and dirty guide, but like i said it seemed to have no effect


----------



## dpoverlord

You need to change the QPI around look at my settings.


----------



## xRyudo

Guys I have a question.

Can a CPU (*i7 920 D0*) overclock somehow make a graphic card go wacko? (causing random driver errors/BSODs, etc).

I was having massive freezes/random BSODs of the exact same type referring to a driver file of my ATI RADEON HD5850, but they seem to have completely disappeared once I went back to stock speeds?

Before I was able to run 3.40GHz stable easily, I even got a brand new PSU of 1050W in that time, and now it causes lockups at just 2.90 GHz.. So I'm wondering if that was just coincidence, or if can actually cause this.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Is it prime / memtest stable? I've found X58 boards to be notoriously quirky when running memory at anything but stock settings.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Is it prime / memtest stable? I've found X58 boards to be notoriously quirky when running memory at anything but stock settings.


Depends on the board. I had ddr3 2000 running with no issues with my 4.4ghz W3570


----------



## MrBonk

i'm a bit desperate.

I've been having a lot problems with my Rampage II GENE BIOS's beyond 1405.

On 1405, I could get an absolute rock solid 4.0Ghz/4.2Ghz without any stability issues (But with what I consider very high voltages, which with even with a megahalems results in high temps at load. With the crappy Cooler Master R4 fans in my set up and the stock 200mm fans completely on their last leg basically, it's what it took on my 950 and this board to get stable)

I was planning on upgrading to Ivybridge/sandybridge and was going to repurpose this into a new PC for my brother. So before I did that, I wanted to try to get to 4Ghz on the lowest volts possible.

On BIOS 1405 It was basically impossible. No matter what I did I couldn't get it stable.

So I thought i'd try upgrading the BIOS again (Had once prior a few years back, didn't go well so I rolled back). Up to 1701 and using all my settings and volts from my stable 4.0Ghz on 1405 it would not post no matter what.

Turns out the voltages to get stable I was using on 1405 were obscene compared to what is considered safe in this thread
(Vcore 1.399, PLL 1.935, unable to recall my QPI due to bios profiles not being compatible between BIOS versions but I think it was 1.8. IOH/ICH were both at 1.5316)

Using the volts recommended on 1701 I could get 4Ghz (Bclk 199 x20 = 3980. ;was so I could get QPI under 72000. Anything over 72k caused stability issues previously) to post and get into windows. But I cannot get it stable at all. It will BSOD P95, and I can't stress the FPU with AIDA64 because the temps get a lot higher than P95 and it throttles the CPU to compensate.

I'm at wit's end right now.

I am migrating this rig to a new case (Fractal R2 XL) along with a Noctua NH-D14 and 4 Corsair SP140's.

I'm hoping that this will help me in my quest to get back to 4Ghz stable, because now I just cannot seem to do it at all.

I can get 3.2Ghz Stable at 1.1 Volts VCore with 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-1N RAM @ 1.25 QPI/DRAM Core no problem.

But i'm afraid to try anymore.

Any help?

Specs again

950
Megahalems
CM HAF 922
12GB G-Skill RAM
Corsair TX750
GTX 750


----------



## dpoverlord

go to tweaktown and download the latest bios for your gigabyte solved my issue and I got a higher OC


----------



## MrBonk

1701 is the latest bios for my Asus Rampage II Gene

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Rampage%20II%20Gene&os=30

I've got it sitting at 4.2 with 200bclk 21x 1.35vcore/1.35QPI and it crashed P95 in less than an hour and a half with BCCode 9c


----------



## MrBonk

Increasing the Vcore and QPI to 1.37 Prime merely froze after some period of time. So that seems to be some kind of progress

EDIT:

After pushing the multiplier to 21x, bclck to 192 and Vcore/QPI to 1.39 each P95 at 4Ghz has been running for quite a bit and hasn't crashed yet. I am crossing my fingers.

Heck I can even browse the internet without an issue with CPU usage at 100% while Prime is running so far

EDIT 2: 7 hours P95 blend test stable so far.

Temps are not good. Highest core temp is 98c, but the last time I applied ThermalPaste was really poor, and my megahalems is literally clogged like crazy with dust.

So hopefully it should improve when I redo everything


----------



## NorthlogicVFX

Hello everybody! I thought, just for the process of documentation, post my results so far with my processor. I am running i7 920 with the older C0/C1-stepping. My primary use is heavily-threaded and generally processor-demanding tasks of photoediting, videoediting, 3d-modelling, fluid-simulations etc, so I aimed to crank out some performance which is usable in actual working settings. So I aimed to do overclocking with Hyper-Threading enabled, and Turbo if possible. My findings were quite interest though. My motherboard is Gigabyte EX58-UD5 with F13 BIOS version. I have six Kingston KHX1600C9D3/4GX memory modules. My current overclock is 3.8ghz with HT and Turbo enabled, though it seems that the Turbo does not increase the marked frequency under heavy load, but it seems that it just enables me to use 21x multiplier. It seems that the 3.8ghz might be a top for my chip, because going beyond it makes my computer BSOD under heavy load, and I could prevent that by increasing Vcore, which I would not do, because as of now it is pretty high, running at 1.424v. Some lower settings have resulted in BSODing. I have tried to adjust the other settings mentioned in various overclocking guides, but for some strange reason it seems that whenever I raise some other settings than my Vcore, my computer refuses to boot, shows just a black screen. Haven't yet tried out that is it a single adjustment or a combination of sorts which are the reason for the prevention of bootup. My goal was 4ghz, but I have read that in terms of sheer performance (and not getting the highest frequency possible just for the sake of highest frequency possible), there is not a significant advance in performance in 4ghz over 3.8ghz. My cooler is Scythe Mugen 4 with two fans. The fans have been set that another takes air in into the heatsink, and other blows out towards the back. And there is another cooler in the back attached to the case which further increases the airflow out from the case. My temps are idle somewhere about 40c, and under load 70-80c. While these may be a bit high, I think it is a combination of the older stepping and pretty high voltages. While at these voltages the chip maybe subject to decay, I am in a way "power-user" that I prefer performance over the longevity of the cpu. Here is the CPU-Z window for tech-heads out there. I will post my CPU-Z views as soon as I am finished installing all of my software and plug-ins back (I needed to install Windows 7 again because of a previous operating system malfunction). Any people interested can give me hints. Thank you!


----------



## ikdilsli

I think the problem stems from my memory. With my BCLK at 165, my memory is already at 1900mhz


----------



## dpoverlord

Sounds like a memory problem do memtest to test if you have it stable then do prime95


----------



## vromos

Hello guys,

I want your help to set up my I7 930 with motherboard ASUS p6x58d, Ram 6x2gb corsair , cooler-Arctic Freezer 13 Pro.

Can you give me some hints to improve the work of my PC.
I'll be very grateful for all of you.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Shaun1991

Alright guys I need help in optimizing my 4.0 stock clock, cooling is a custom watercooling setup and temps are not an issue even at vcore at 1.42 which is to high.

I have got the processor to run stable in prime at vcore 1.33 qpi 1.25 and every other voltage at auto with a 21x at 193 which is 4.058 something; I feel as though my vcore is to high for a DO processor and feel it should go lower, where and what voltages should i now enter or change to get it lower vcore?

running rampage gene II with latest bios
3gb of DDR3 1600MHZ
i7 930 do


----------



## Big Elf

Your RAM will be running at around 1547MHz so you should be OK with a 1.25v QPI/VTT so just keep lowering your vcore until it's unstable in Prime95 or LinX then increase it a notch. You can come at it from the other way and start around 1.25v and gradually increase until it's stable.


----------



## Shaun1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> Your RAM will be running at around 1547MHz so you should be OK with a 1.25v QPI/VTT so just keep lowering your vcore until it's unstable in Prime95 or LinX then increase it a notch. You can come at it from the other way and start around 1.25v and gradually increase until it's stable.


I'm saying that I can not get it any lower then 1.33 should i start changing some of the auto settings like pll ich ioh etc...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaun1991*
> 
> Alright guys I need help in optimizing my 4.0 stock clock, cooling is a custom watercooling setup and temps are not an issue even at vcore at 1.42 which is to high.
> 
> I have got the processor to run stable in prime at vcore 1.33 qpi 1.25 and every other voltage at auto with a 21x at 193 which is 4.058 something; I feel as though my vcore is to high for a DO processor and feel it should go lower, where and what voltages should i now enter or change to get it lower vcore?
> 
> running rampage gene II with latest bios
> 3gb of DDR3 1600MHZ
> i7 930 do


Your processor is 5 years old and you can get a replacement on ebay for less then a hundred dollars. Push it and keep temps in check


----------



## Big Elf

Tweaking the other voltages are unlikely to help at such a modest overclock. The only one I'd increase is the QPI just in case your chip has a poor IMC.


----------



## Shaun1991

so increase qpi to 1.4 maybe since its at 1.35


----------



## Big Elf

I thought it was at 1.25V? 1.35V should be enough.


----------



## Shaun1991

Thanks for the help guys, so is my vcore bad or not to bad?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaun1991*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, so is my vcore bad or not to bad?


What are your max temps?


----------



## Shaun1991

at the current vcore i never exceeded 56 for any core, but im also on water


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaun1991*
> 
> at the current vcore i never exceeded 56 for any core, but im also on water


I wouldn't worry about the vcore at all with those Super low temps


----------



## Shaun1991

It passes in prime 95 for over 2 hours but now while playing bf4 my screen freezes and then does not bsod but is frozen, why would it be freezing if it passed prime?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaun1991*
> 
> It passes in prime 95 for over 2 hours but now while playing bf4 my screen freezes and then does not bsod but is frozen, why would it be freezing if it passed prime?


I've actually found bf4 a better cpu stress test then prime


----------



## Shaun1991

so even though windows is not giving a bsod that i should increase vcore?

edit
or could i be running out of memory?


----------



## Big Elf

I can run Prime95 for 24 hours, 50 passes of LinX but if I don't have enough vcore or QPI/VTT voltage then rendering will fail in Premiere Elements. After tweaking my overclocks I always check with a quick render in Premiere before I even run Prime95 now.


----------



## Shaun1991

ahh its upsetting that i need to use 1.33 vcore

maybe i should try a different multiplier?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaun1991*
> 
> ahh its upsetting that i need to use 1.33 vcore
> 
> maybe i should try a different multiplier?


1.33vcore isn't high.


----------



## Shaun1991

I see that old 920s used lower vcore but not a lot of info for low to high averages for a 930 what should be my ballpark?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaun1991*
> 
> I see that old 920s used lower vcore but not a lot of info for low to high averages for a 930 what should be my ballpark?


Every chip will be different. There were D0's I had that needed 1.4v for 4ghz.


----------



## Shaun1991

thanks for the help, i think the problem is my ram with not enough voltage maybe i should loosen the timmings?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaun1991*
> 
> thanks for the help, i think the problem is my ram with not enough voltage maybe i should loosen the timmings?


I would reset the ram to stock settings till you get maximum stability with the chip itself.


----------



## Shaun1991

okay I have ran the overclock at 4.0 at 1.33 vcore on prime 95 for 8 hours and no errors, but while playing bf4 i get a hard freeze and no blue screen and ive tried raising vcore all the way up to 1.36 and it still happens, any ideas?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

well, that's a good sign. have you run memtest yet? if not, might as well give it a go.


----------



## Shaun1991

So although my memmory is running at its recomended speeds you think its my memmory giving me a hard freeze? While playing the game random the hard freeze will happen, could it be a graphics driver?


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaun1991*
> 
> So although my memmory is running at its recomended speeds you think its my memmory giving me a hard freeze? While playing the game random the hard freeze will happen, could it be a graphics driver?


It's good to see that some people are still kicking it old school like me. I haven't been around OCN for a while, but I'm now popping back in to research some upgrades for my system.

As for your hard freeze in BF4, it could be GPU related. My i7 920 overclock is rock stable. The only time I get a hard freeze, or any crash for that matter, is in BF4. Even though I don't get a BSOD, Windows still writes a crash dump file. I use BlueScreenView to view it. In my case, all of my crash dumps indicate a bug check code of 0x00000117 which is a GPU related TDR. I am able to combat the crashes by downclocking my GPU. I'm now at the point that I'm just going to buy a new graphics card. You could try BlueScreenView or a similar program to see if your system is wrting any crash dump files that may help you diagnose your freezes.

FYI - In regards to using BlueScreenView, I have Windows' Startup and Recovery settings set to "Write an event to the system log", but not to "Automatically restart". I have it write a "Kernel memory dump" and have it set to not "Overwrite any existing file". The "Dump file" is set to "%SystemRoot%\MEMORY.DMP", but the dump files seem to be written to "C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\". In BlueScreenView, I have to go to "Options", then "Advanced Options", and change the location of the default MiniDump folder to view my crash dump files.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaun1991*
> 
> So although my memmory is running at its recomended speeds you think its my memmory giving me a hard freeze? While playing the game random the hard freeze will happen, could it be a graphics driver?


it could be either. x58 can be cranky at times with memory, especially if all the slots are filled. I'd run memtest to rule it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Con*
> 
> It's good to see that some people are still kicking it old school like me. I haven't been around OCN for a while, but I'm now popping back in to research some upgrades for my system.


When a 4GHz 1366 hex isn't fast enough, I'll probably OC it more. i've got 7 16x pcie slots, so there's plenty of bandwidth to go around for now...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> it could be either. x58 can be cranky at times with memory, especially if all the slots are filled. I'd run memtest to rule it out.
> When a 4GHz 1366 hex isn't fast enough, I'll probably OC it more. i've got 7 16x pcie slots, so there's plenty of bandwidth to go around for now...


You only have 40 pcie lanes


----------



## kernel420

hey guys, im lookin for a little feedback, i'm tempted to oc my cpu but i'm wondering if my heatsink/fan is enough? my rig is listed below in my sig.

ty in advance.


----------



## AngeLG3E

I just get my i7 920 to 20% overclock. (No Voltage Changes)

I only touch the Host Frequency Clock (BCLK) from 133 to 160. I didn't modify the voltages, Vcore is in auto and the max Vcore I get is 1.219v (CPU-Z). I did change QPI Data Rate (QPI Frequency) from auto (4.8GT/s) to manual 4.8GT/s.

I also let Turbo Boost ON, because the voltages are default and I don't see any problems on let it ON (People says that it changes the manual set voltages and is better to disable it).

Full details:
BCLK (HFC, Bus Speed) = 160Mhz (20% From Default)
Core Voltage: Auto (Default) (Max ≈ 1.219v)
Core Speed ≈ 3364 MHz
Multiplier: Auto (x21.0)
QPI Data Rate = 4.8GT/s
Turbo Boost: Enabled
C1E: Enabled
HyperThreading: Enabled
Memory: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2x4GB 1600Mhz (Auto)
Temps: Idle = 45ºC; Normal Use = 47ºC to 53ºC; Stress Test (Prime95, Small FFTs) = 75ºC(max).
Room Temp ≈ 27ºC
Cooler System: Hydro Series™ H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler - Corsair

So far the pc is stable, temps are only 5 to 10ºC more than system Defaults. But I don't know if these changes can harm my computer in long term.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Auto voltage will increase it for you. just because you didn't set it higher manually doesn't mean it's not bumping voltage by itself, especially if it's running 10C hotter.


----------



## Shaun1991

ok so I finally got 4.2 stable @
vcore: 1.38
pll : 1.85
qpi : 1.28
ram ; 1.65
8-8-8-24 1600 6gb
max temps across cores (1-4)
60-58-54-53

what do you guys think?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaun1991*
> 
> ok so I finally got 4.2 stable @
> vcore: 1.38
> pll : 1.85
> qpi : 1.28
> ram ; 1.65
> 8-8-8-24 1600 6gb
> max temps across cores (1-4)
> 60-58-54-53
> 
> what do you guys think?


Temps are low. Go for 4.4ghz


----------



## Shaun1991

what about volts i seem like its too high


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaun1991*
> 
> what about volts i seem like its too high


You can get a replacement chip on ebay for less then a hundred dollars. If you're worried about keeping this chip for years I say just leave it at this speed


----------



## u3b3rg33k

1.38v doesn't sound so bad. I'm at 1.356v to get 4.14GHz on a smaller process.


----------



## DarkStalkerBR

Hi guys,

I have a Core i7 920 D0, 6GB of Corsair 2000Mhz and MB Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R rev 2.0.

I'm running for 1 and a half year with a overclock that I hardly found after so many tests, and that's all fine, without BSODs.
The seetings are:
3.8 GHz, using VCore @ 1.28125, IOH Core @ 1.32, ICH Core @ Auto, Vdimms @ 1.64 (tested 1.66 and its ok to), BCLK @ 190,
20x multiplier, 10x SPD multi (1900Mhz), turbo off, all energy savings (like EIST) turned Off

I bought more 6GB of the same memory and run various memtest on all 12 GBs, thats all fine!

But in the last 2 weeks I got some BSODs playing Battlefield 3 and 4 and I really think that the problem was dust causing high temps,
besides AIDA64 showing normal temps (core temps at 43C @ idle and 64C @ full load, and Northbridge 62C @ full load). I live in a warm city.

But dust was blocking the In and Out of air on dust filters, and event with this filters, my PC have dust on some internal parts.
So I disassemble all (including my CNPS10X Extreme), cleaning all and assemble all again.
With no dust, I try to reboot but can't get my overclock anymore.

Now I can't set my old config, and found if I change the vCore, I got a looping boot and have to clear CMOS.
I can just set my vCore to 1.22 max. 1.23 or 1.24 give me the problem.
I got some luck setting vCore to normal and Dynamic VCore (DVID) at normal to (0.0000), using 170 BLCK and geting 3.8GHz .
This way I think cpu-z show me 1.23v, but I don't test for stability.

However using this config I can't increase BCLK, and 170 is a low BCLK for overclocking and I want to get more speeds after reading this guide.

- But how can I change my vCore again and increase BCLK and overall performance? If I change vCore for some more, I can't boot! This is getting me nuts!
- And is better to use DVID with EIST, for performance when needed and low voltage when idle (0.98 on most idle cases)?
- Last question: Is there a problem that I was using IOH @ 1.32, as I see in this guide that the correct is 1.2?

I'm stuck here and appreciate any help.
Ty guys.


----------



## 222Panther222

Hi, so i followed steps from op i just wanted a little oc first here's my settings

Cpu x19 (boost disabled)
Qpi x36 (6.48ghz)
Uncore x16(2880mhz)
Ram [email protected]
C1e disabled
Cpu eist off
Load line off
QpiV 1.2
Ion 1.2
Dram 1.5
CpuV 1.250 ( i see 1.216 in cpu-z)
Base clock 180x19=3420mhz

Is everything fine?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Hi, so i followed steps from op i just wanted a little oc first here's my settings
> 
> Cpu x19 (boost disabled)
> Qpi x36 (6.48ghz)
> Uncore x16(2880mhz)
> Ram [email protected]
> C1e disabled
> Cpu eist off
> Load line off
> QpiV 1.2
> Ion 1.2
> Dram 1.5
> CpuV 1.250 ( i see 1.216 in cpu-z)
> Base clock 180x19=3420mhz
> 
> Is everything fine?


What's your syatem


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What's your syatem


I7 D0 Gigabyte ex58-ud4p Noctua D14

So i tried the settings for 4ghz and it didn't even boot, i had to clear cmos and load optimized default.

Here the settings.

19x211
QPI x36 7.59ghz (x36 is the lowest, otherwise there is the slow mode but it put it a 130mhz)
Mem x6 1266mhz
Uncore x12 2532
IOH Core 1.2v
Drimm 1.64v
PLL 1.88v
QPI 1.34v
Vcore 1.275
Load line enabled


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I7 D0 Gigabyte ex58-ud4p Noctua D14
> 
> So i tried the settings for 4ghz and it didn't even boot, i had to clear cmos and load optimized default.
> 
> Here the settings.
> 
> 19x211
> QPI x36 7.59ghz (x36 is the lowest, otherwise there is the slow mode but it put it a 130mhz)
> Mem x6 1266mhz
> Uncore x12 2532
> IOH Core 1.2v
> Drimm 1.64v
> PLL 1.88v
> QPI 1.34v
> Vcore 1.275
> Load line enabled


Go to my post and try my settings should work for you.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Go to my post and try my settings should work for you.


That one?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am an avid overclocker and picked up the following parts (check sig) 2 years ago for my current computer. Up until now I have had no need in overclocking the I7-930 since everything was fast..... Then Skyrim came a long... It's slow and bogs down and I want it to run faster. Originally I thought that it had more to do with the HD since of the load times when entering a new environment (think open skies), so I fixed the HD, then it still occurred ---> I O/C the GPU.... Now it's CPU time.
> 
> My case is a beast, the CPU has a Thermaltake Ultra 120 extreme on it with the fan blowing out to the two inside case fans. My friend told me I should place it on the other side so it sucks in from the ram through the Heatsink into the two outtake fans but I am not sure.
> 
> My goal is O.C. the I7-930 to 4+GHZ. the chip is a I7-930 45nm Stepping 5, REv D0 on a Gigabyte X58-UD5 Rev 2 Motherboard. Following the guide I was able to get it to 4.1GHZ with a non load temp of 38C and Full load temp of 75-80C. However, after 8hrs and 35 min the system stalled. I then bumped the QPI/VTT Volt to 1.335V and the VCore to 1.3125V. Running Prime95 in 8 windows, with Linkz activated I am getting a 100% load temp of 84-89C (Max hit was 91C via Real Temp), and it has been running 6 hours 30 min without a problem.
> 
> I am going to list my settings below, but I want to lower the temps and tweak performance so:
> A. Use less Power
> B. Stable O/C and see if I can beat 4.1ghz
> C. What I am I missing in my tweaking
> D. I am testing with EasyTune5 as well in windows
> E. When done, figure a way to throttle between 4GHZ and for it to drop when not running anything that intensive (I only want it for games)
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated! The settings are:
> 
> *GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD5*
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> 
> > Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
> CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
> CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.03GHZ 192x21
> *> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]*
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled
> _SHOULD THIS BE DISABLED?_
> CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
> CPU Multi Threading........................: ENABLED
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................isabled
> C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled
> CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto
> CPU EIST Function..........................isabled
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled
> QPI Clock Ratio............................: X36
> QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.91GHZ
> Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:X13
> Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2496Mhz
> *>>>>> Standard Clock Control*
> Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
> BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:192
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
> _SHOULD THIS BE 8?_
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066 1152
> PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................Auto:
> *>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*
> CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
> IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
> *> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]*
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
> _SHOULD THIS BE 8?_
> Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066. 1152
> Performance Enhance........................:Standard
> _SHOULD I HAVE THIS SET FOR TURBO OR EXTREME?!_
> DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick
> _Should this be AUTO_
> Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.5V
> Profile QPI Voltage........................:1.175V
> Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 AUTO
> Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 AUTO
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> > Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control*
> Cas Latency Time...........................:7 AUTO
> tRCD.......................................:7 AUTO
> tRP........................................:7 AUTO
> tRAS.......................................:20 AUTO
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control*
> tRC........................................: 27 AUTO
> tRRD ......................................:4 AUTO
> tWTR ......................................:4 AUTO
> tWR........................................:8 AUTO
> tWTP.......................................:19 AUTO
> tWL........................................:7 AUTO
> tRFC.......................................:60 AUTO
> tRTP.......................................:4 AUTO
> tFAW.......................................:16 AUTO
> Command Rate (CMD) ........................:1 AUTO
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control*
> B2B CAS Delay..............................: - AUTO
> Round Trip Latency.........................:58 AUTO
> *> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
> >>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads*
> Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
> Different Ranks............................:5 AUTO
> On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
> *>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes*
> Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
> Different Ranks............................:6 AUTO
> On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
> *> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
> >>> CPU*
> LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO
> CPU Vcore..................................:1.31250V
> xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0 AUTO
> QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335V
> CPU PLL....................................:1.8V
> *>>> MCH/ICH*
> PCIE.......................................:AUTO
> QPI PLL....................................:1.200V
> IOH Core...................................:AUTO
> ICH I/O....................................:AUTO
> ICH Core...................................:1.2V
> *>>> Dram*
> DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5V
> DRAM Termination...........................:AUTO
> Ch-A Data VRef.............................:AUTO
> Ch-B Data VRef.............................:AUTO
> Ch-C Data VRef.............................:AUTO
> Ch-A Address VRef..........................:AUTO
> Ch-B Address VRef..........................:AUTO
> Ch-C Address VRef..........................:AUTO
> 
> *> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]*
> Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
> Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> My ram is gskill.us G.Skill F3-12800CL9-2GBNQ, do I have the settings correct to run this at 1600? I just want to be sure before I change the SPD to 8 and Uncore to 16/17.
> 
> The pic of my CPU-Z and other settings at idle is here:
> 
> 
> I tried upping the BLCK to 195 and was fine until 8 hrs 45 min into Prime95. What can I do to get a higher O/C or make this more stable at 4ghz? I moved the settings down now so that I am running at 3990.13MHz.
> 
> Any ideas for settings I could change would be greatly appreciated.






Your multi is at 21 with your turbo off, should i let turbo on since all the power saving are disabled it will stay at 21 and use less baseclock. Also are those stock or modified

*>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV

So to resume.

192x21
turbo enabled
c1e, c3/c6/c7 disabled
cpu heist disabled
qpi x36
uncore 2xram freq
ram multi x8 or x6 to be even at the lowest uncore
load line disabled
cpu vcore 1.312v
qpi/vtt1.335v
cpu ppl 1.8v
qpi ppl 1.2v
ich core 1.2v

Also you said " However, after 8hrs and 35 min the system stalled. I then bumped the QPI/VTT Volt to 1.335V and the VCore to 1.3125V. Running Prime95 in 8 windows, with Linkz activated I am getting a 100% load temp of 84-89C (Max hit was 91C via Real Temp), and it has been running 6 hours 30 min without a problem.
" Was it stable 24/7?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> That one?
> 
> Your multi is at 21 with your turbo off, should i let turbo on since all the power saving are disabled it will stay at 21 and use less baseclock. Also are those stock or modified
> 
> *>>>>> Advanced Clock Control*
> CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
> 
> So to resume.
> 
> 192x21
> turbo enabled
> c1e, c3/c6/c7 disabled
> cpu heist disabled
> qpi x36
> uncore 2xram freq
> ram multi x8 or x6 to be even at the lowest uncore
> load line disabled
> cpu vcore 1.312v
> qpi/vtt1.335v
> cpu ppl 1.8v
> qpi ppl 1.2v
> ich core 1.2v
> 
> Also you said " However, after 8hrs and 35 min the system stalled. I then bumped the QPI/VTT Volt to 1.335V and the VCore to 1.3125V. Running Prime95 in 8 windows, with Linkz activated I am getting a 100% load temp of 84-89C (Max hit was 91C via Real Temp), and it has been running 6 hours 30 min without a problem.
> " Was it stable 24/7?


1. Go to Tweaktown and download the latest drivers and flash mod the bios

2. > Advanced Frequency Settings [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Ratio............................:21
CPU Frequency ........................(GHz):4.03GHZ 192x21
> Advanced CPU Core Features [Press Enter]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech..................isabled <<<<yes this is right
SHOULD THIS BE DISABLED?
CPU Cores Enabled..........................: ALL
CPU Multi Threading........................: ENABLED
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)....................ISABLED just while your benching for a stable over clock, when stable this can be Enabled

C3/C6/C7 State Support.....................isabled this always stays disabled, even after a stable o/c or even if your running stock

CPU Thermal Monitor........................:Auto <<<<change to Enabled
CPU EIST Function..........................ISABLED just while your benching for a stable over clock, when stable this can be Enabled

Bi-Directional PROCHOT.....................:Enabled
QPI Clock Ratio............................: X36
QPI Link Speed........................(GHz): 6.91GHZ
Uncore Clock Ratio.........................:X13
Uncore Frequency......................(MHz): 2496Mhz
>>>>> Standard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control...................:Enabled
BCLK Frequency(MHz)........................:192 <<<<change 191
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
SHOULD THIS BE 8?
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066 1152
PCI Express Frequency(MHz).................Auto: <<<<change 100 this can be left to auto but some use the 100mhz as that's what auto will run @ I have mine set to 101mhz as its more stable on my o/c GPU

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive (mV).......................:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive (mV)...............:900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
IOH Clock Skew (ps)........................:0
> Advanced Memory Settings [Press Enter]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.).............isabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD).............:6
SHOULD THIS BE 8?
Memory Frequency(MHz)......................:1066. 1152
Performance Enhance........................:Standard <<<< this is fine
SHOULD I HAVE THIS SET FOR TURBO OR EXTREME?!
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)...............:Quick <<<<this is fine
Should this be AUTO
Profile DDR Voltage........................:1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage........................:1.175V
Channel Interleaving.......................: 6 AUTO
Rank Interleaving..........................: 4 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C
> Channel A, B, & C Timing Settings [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Standard Timing Control
Cas Latency Time...........................:7 AUTO
tRCD.......................................:7 AUTO
tRP........................................:7 AUTO
tRAS.......................................:20 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Advanced Timing Control
tRC........................................: 27 AUTO
tRRD ......................................:4 AUTO
tWTR ......................................:4 AUTO
tWR........................................:8 AUTO
tWTP.......................................:19 AUTO
tWL........................................:7 AUTO
tRFC.......................................:60 AUTO
tRTP.......................................:4 AUTO
tFAW.......................................:16 AUTO
Command Rate (CMD) ........................:1 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Misc Timing Control
B2B CAS Delay..............................: - AUTO
Round Trip Latency.........................:58 AUTO
> Channel A, B, & C Turnaround Setting [Press Enter]
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Reads Followed By Reads
Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
Different Ranks............................:5 AUTO
On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
>>>>> Channel A, B, & C Writes Followed By Writes
Different DIMMs............................:6 AUTO
Different Ranks............................:6 AUTO
On The Same Rank...........................:1 AUTO
> Advanced Voltage Settings [Press Enter]
>>> CPU
LoadLine Calibration.......................: AUTO <<<<change to Level 2
CPU Vcore..................................:1.31250V
xDynamic Vcore(DVID).......................: 0.0 AUTO
QPI/VTT Voltage............................:1.335V
CPU PLL....................................:1.8V
>>> MCH/ICH
PCIE.......................................:AUTO
QPI PLL....................................:1.200V
IOH Core...................................:AUTO
ICH I/O....................................:AUTO
ICH Core...................................:1.2V
>>> Dram
DRAM Voltage...............................:1.5V
DRAM Termination...........................:AUTO
Ch-A Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-B Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-C Data VRef.............................:AUTO
Ch-A Address VRef..........................:AUTO
Ch-B Address VRef..........................:AUTO
Ch-C Address VRef..........................:AUTO

> Miscellaneous Settings [Press Enter]
Isochronous Support........................: Enabled
Virtualization Technology..................: Enabled
Edited by kev8792 - 8/1/13 at 7:35am

KEV8792 gave me great advice this was his explanation:
he main reason for disabling the CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) and CPU EIST Function is because they are know to crash the system while stressing the cpu in prime 95 and in Intel burn test they control the drop in cpu, they are mainly for power saving and you don't want it to go to power saving while testing for a stable o/c, after you have a good solid stable o/c you can Enable these again,

cant recall but think your using the Intel i7 930 and @ 4.0 you might be able to bring your v-core down a little, the LoadLine Calibration will help a lot on level 2 not auto ok

post back with some results, temps ect

http://www.overclock.net/t/706509/the-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-ud7-ud9-owners-club/3290_70#post_20562072


----------



## 222Panther222

Thanks for the help, i used the previous settings that i quoted in my other post and i ran prime95 for 5mins to watch the temps 69c cpu 55c mobo

192x21
turbo enabled
c1e, c3/c6/c7 disabled
cpu heist disabled
qpi x36
uncore x16 3072mhz
ram multi x8 1536mhz
load line disabled
memory performance standard
cpu vcore 1.312v
qpi/vtt1.335v
cpu ppl 1.8v
qpi ppl 1.2v
ich core 1.2v
ioh core 1.2v
ram 1.64v

Stable enough for what i do (pcsx2) but i'll need to test it for a longer period of time.


----------



## dpoverlord

Follow my benches and turn off turbo


----------



## 222Panther222

Modding the bios for 4ghz seems a bit extreme to me, plus i've done the testing i wanted to do at 4ghz.(i said i wanted 4ghz 24/7 but i changed my mind)

Now i just want to have a small oc to 3.4 - 3.6, touching only vcore and the ram voltage if it's possible.


----------



## dpoverlord

In reality your not modding the bios. Your updating the drivers, which make it more stable.

I think 4.0 should be no problem with proper cooling. Mine has been running 24x7 like that since I got the x58


----------



## Mattriz

I did my first overclock just now and i would like some feedback on what i can adjust.

I sat the following settings when overclocking:

ioh and ich to 1.2
vdimm to 1.65
cpu pll to 1.88
qpi/uncore to 1.35
Bclk to 190
multiplier to 21

Here is the result of the cpu-z prime95 test:


Then i ran prime95 for 10.5 hours with no errors


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattriz*
> 
> I did my first overclock just now and i would like some feedback on what i can adjust.
> 
> I sat the following settings when overclocking:
> 
> ioh and ich to 1.2
> vdimm to 1.65
> cpu pll to 1.88
> qpi/uncore to 1.35
> Bclk to 190
> multiplier to 21
> 
> Here is the result of the cpu-z prime95 test:
> 
> 
> Then i ran prime95 for 10.5 hours with no errors


HI! First welcome the forums (^_-) it's a great community here, before I make any suggestions would be helpful to know your configuration. Go to your profile and click rig.  Let us know what your using so we can help also read what I wrote above.

Based on your photos. Was that stable at 24hrs I feel you could get a little more out of that baby. My chip went to 4.4ghz. A few posts above this I have my settings at this point you can try clocking higher or lower your volts so your trip is lower


----------



## Mattriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> HI! First welcome the forums (^_-) it's a great community here, before I make any suggestions would be helpful to know your configuration. Go to your profile and click rig.  Let us know what your using so we can help also read what I wrote above.
> 
> Based on your photos. Was that stable at 24hrs I feel you could get a little more out of that baby. My chip went to 4.4ghz. A few posts above this I have my settings at this point you can try clocking higher or lower your volts so your trip is lower


what a wonderful welcoming









I have now updated my rig in my signature.
----
Which exact values should i can change? im guessing the bclk. but shall the other stay as they are?
sorry for these questions that must be fairly easy too experienced overclockers, but since i have no background with this i just feel i need to know, so i dont break something.


----------



## dpoverlord

The first thing I would do is read
http://www.overclock.net/t/538439/guide-to-overclocking-the-core-i7-920-or-930-to-4-0ghz/0_70

Then after figuring your max and min use some of my settings to tweak. We can only help if you do some of the research so you understand what it is you are changing.

I recognize that its this post but read through page one.

The trick is to get a stable overclock like you have. Then from that stable overclock you raise your BLCK and your voltage(when you need to). Really check what I posted above with my settings. Raise your BLCK and you will be fine as long as you monitor your temps.


----------



## dpoverlord

So I am back to the grind doing this on a X5660 posting in the X5660 thread,

I am a bit confused on how this is different than the 930 O/C (I had 4.5ghz on that)

Aximous said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aximous*
> 
> On the old series it was advised to maintain a 2.0 uncore:dram ratio meaning that if you had 8x memory multiplier you set the uncore to x16, now with 32nm you can go lower for example I'm running a x14 uncore multi with 8x memory multi, that gives a 1.75 ratio which is in the middle of the previously mention range. This can lead to lower uncore voltages for example. A rule of thumb for the uncore multi could be to set it to 2 times the memory multi minus 2 then you can change it 1 step lower or 2 step higher. I hope this helps.
> 
> The QPI should always be set to x36 as that is the lowest after slow mode.
> 
> One more thing that changes from 45nm to 32nm is some voltages, max uncore is 1.4V, max PLL is 2.0V I think these are the only different ones.


I am posting my results here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever/210_70#post_21893549

*QUESTION*
When I run Prime and Intel Burn test my core speed goes from 4.5ghz to 2.4ghz does this make sense?
*QUESTION* Does this mean though that on my initial overclock:

*A.* QPI to x36 not _slow mode_
*B.*Based on Ram below, does this mean my SPD If my ram frequency to 1600 should I change the spd of 12?
I set it to an SPD of 8, uncore to 14 here are my settings:

G.Skill Triple Channel Memory kit:
6GB (3x2GB) Tri CH Memory
DDR3 1600
CL9-9-9-24
F3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ


Spoiler: My settings





Code:



Code:


Advanced CPU Features:               
        CPU Clock Ratio 23
        CPU Frequency   4.53
Advanced Frequency Settings             
        Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech       Enabled
        CPU Cores Enabled       All
        CPU Multi Threading     Enabled
        CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) Disabled
        C3/C6/C7 State Support  Disabled
        CPU Thermal Monitor     Enabled
        CPU EIST Function       Disabled
        Bi-Directional Prochot  Enabled
Uncore & QPI Features               
        QPI Link Speed  x36
        Uncore Frequency        14
Standard Clock Control          
        Base Clock (BCLK) Control       Enabled
        BCLK Frequency (MHz)    197
        PCI Express Frequency (MHz)     101
        C.I.A.2 Disabled
Advanced Clock Control          
        CPU Clock Drive 800
        PCI Express Clock Drive 900
        CPU Clock Skew  0
        IOH Clock Skew  0
Advanced Ram Features           
        Performance Enhance     Standard
        Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)    Disabled
        System Memory Multiplier (SPD)  8
        DRAM Timing Selectable  Quick
        Channel Interleaving    6
        Rank Interleaving       4
Channel A + B + C               
Channel A Timing Settings               
        Channel A Standard Timing Control       
        CAS Latency Time        Auto
        tRCD    Auto
        tRD     Auto
        tRAS    Auto
        Channel A Advanced Timing Control       
        tRC     Auto
        tRRD    Auto
        tWTR    Auto
        tWR     Auto
        tWTP    Auto
        tWL     Auto
        tRFC    Auto
        tRTP    Auto
        tFAW    AUTO
        Command Rate    1
        Channel A Miscellaneous Timing Control  
        Round Trip Latency      AUTO
        B2B CAS Delay   AUTO
Advanced Voltage Control                
CPU             
        Load Line Calibration   Level 2
        CPU Vcore 1.16250v      1.60125
        Dynamic Vcore (DVID)    
        QPI/VTT Voltage 1.355v
        CPU PLL 1.8v    1.5v
MCH/ICH         
        PCIE 1.5v       1.54v
        QPI PLL 1.1v    1.16v
        IOH Core 1.1v   1.20v
        ICH I/O 1.5v    1.5v
        ICH Core 1.1v   1.14v
DRAM            
        DRAM Voltage 1.5v       1.68v
        DRAM Termination .75v   AUTO
        CH-A Data Vref .75v     AUTO
        CH-B Data Vref .75v     AUTO
        CH-C Data Vref .75v     AUTO
        CH-A Address Vref .75v  AUTO
        CH-B Address Vref .75v  AUTO
        CH-C Address Vref .75v  AUTO
Miscellaneous Settings          
        Virtualization Technology       Disabled
        Isonchronous Frequency  Enabled





Appreciate the help running at:

Also the Xeon seems to be fluctuating under load, does this make sense?
I tried it on a x23 multiplier and it went from 4.5 at idle to 2.4 under load.

Then on x21 it did the same thing.
I have
Intel Turbo Disabled (was enabled for x23)
CPu Cores enabled ALL
CPU Multi Threading ENABLED
C1E Disabled
C3/c6/c7 State Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor Enabled
CPU EIST Function DISABLEd
Bi Directional Prochot Disabled


Further testing is showing that the multiplier is whats fluctuating. What causes the Multiplier to fluctuate? It goes from 21 to 15 to 10 to 8


----------



## dpoverlord

Intel Burn test ran 15 threads no problem

Prime 95 is failing after 1-2 hrs raised Vcore not much of a differnce


Spoiler: Prime Error



Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: prime95.exe
Application Version: 27.9.1.0
Application Timestamp: 50c8c9bb
Fault Module Name: prime95.exe
Fault Module Version: 27.9.1.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 50c8c9bb
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 000000000044ed45
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.4
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 2fda
Additional Information 2: 2fdaafef519ecd37ee530e10e7a5537a
Additional Information 3: 57a8
Additional Information 4: 57a8c7ccd202b601859a7195a28d3c2c



Just changed Load Line to level 2
Lowered QPI VTT from 1.35 to 1.335
IO Core to 1.2 *from 1.1*
ICH Core to 1.2 *from 1.1*

Disabled Virtualization Technology.

Other programs seem to be fine, do you think its a memory thing or just need more vcore?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Intel Burn test ran 15 threads no problem
> 
> Prime 95 is failing after 1-2 hrs raised Vcore not much of a differnce
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Prime Error
> 
> 
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: prime95.exe
> Application Version: 27.9.1.0
> Application Timestamp: 50c8c9bb
> Fault Module Name: prime95.exe
> Fault Module Version: 27.9.1.0
> Fault Module Timestamp: 50c8c9bb
> Exception Code: c0000005
> Exception Offset: 000000000044ed45
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.4
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional Information 1: 2fda
> Additional Information 2: 2fdaafef519ecd37ee530e10e7a5537a
> Additional Information 3: 57a8
> Additional Information 4: 57a8c7ccd202b601859a7195a28d3c2c
> 
> 
> 
> Just changed Load Line to level 2
> Lowered QPI VTT from 1.35 to 1.335
> IO Core to 1.2 *from 1.1*
> ICH Core to 1.2 *from 1.1*
> 
> Disabled Virtualization Technology.
> 
> Other programs seem to be fine, do you think its a memory thing or just need more vcore?


Running pretty hot, when 1366 cpus came out the max temps advised at OCN for stress testing then was ~ 70°. I've never run a cpu that hot to see if it throttles there or not, but it does appear to be throttling under load.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Running pretty hot, when 1366 cpus came out the max temps advised at OCN for stress testing then was ~ 70°. I've never run a cpu that hot to see if it throttles there or not, but it does appear to be throttling under load.


Its not throttling anymore 1 hr in and Prime95 is still going

tems are 70-75C


----------



## FtW 420

Much better, any other changes to stop it from throttling or was it the heat?


----------



## StormyB79

Hi, I have a i7 920 D0 running at stock speed, Its setting in a evga x58 LE mobo, with 6gb of ram running at 1600 MHz. I just upgraded too a gtx 780, and I know my chip is capping what it can do some so im looking for help on upping my clock speed some, Not a lot, Just enough too get bit more out of my gpu , For cooling I have the Old h50 temp on the cores are at 40c now

I would like to hopefully set it at 3.0ghz and that should help but not run the chip too hard.

So could someone help with with bios settings to up the chip too 3.0, as i do not have a clue.
Wish there was good software too change clock speeds like there are for gpu


----------



## dpoverlord

Overclock wise here are the results:

We moved from 928/1000MHZ to 1150MHZ / 3105 on the Titans

CPU overclock to 4566ghz from 2.8GHZ

12GB of RAm @ 868mhz T2

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mwcpa/
http://valid.canardpc.com/vzzz7p

Settings:


Spoiler: Stable 4.56GHZ Will roll back to 4.4 though



Code:



Code:


Advanced CPU Features:               Current settings
        CPU Clock Ratio 21
        CPU Frequency   4566GHZ
Advanced Frequency Settings             
        Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech       Disabled
        CPU Cores Enabled       ALL
        CPU Multi Threading     Enabled
        CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) Disabled
        C3/C6/C7 State Support  Disabled
        CPU Thermal Monitor     Auto
        CPU EIST Function       Disabled
        Bi-Directional Prochot  Auto
Uncore & QPI Features               
        QPI Clock Ratio X36
        QPI Link Speed  7.56GT
        Uncore Clock Ratio      X16
        Uncore Frequency        3780MHZ
Standard Clock Control          
        Base Clock (BCLK) Control       
        BCLK Frequency (MHz)    215(210 Works as well and is less heat intensive
        PCI Express Frequency (MHz)     101
        C.I.A.2 
Advanced Clock Control          
        CPU Clock Drive 800
        PCI Express Clock Drive 900
        CPU Clock Skew  0
        IOH Clock Skew  0
Advanced Ram Features           
        Performance Enhance     Standard
        Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)    Disabled
        System Memory Multiplier (SPD)  8
        DRAM Timing Selectable  Quick
        Channel Interleaving    6
        Rank Interleaving       4
Channel A + B + C               
Channel A Timing Settings               
        Channel A Standard Timing Control       These can all be changed below I had it once set to 9 9 9  -24 3 dimms did 7-8-7-22
        CAS Latency Time        9
        tRCD    9
        tRD     9
        tRAS    24
        Channel A Advanced Timing Control       Auto
        tRC     Auto
        tRRD    Auto
        tWTR    Auto
        tWR     Auto
        tWTP    Auto
        tWL     Auto
        tRFC    Auto
        tRTP    Auto
        tFAW    Auto
        Command Rate    1
        Channel A Miscellaneous Timing Control  Auto
        Round Trip Latency      Auto
        B2B CAS Delay   Auto
Advanced Voltage Control                
CPU             
        Load Line Calibration   Level 2
        CPU Vcore 1.16250v      1.4
        Dynamic Vcore (DVID)    
        QPI/VTT Voltage 1.335
        CPU PLL 1.8v    Auto
MCH/ICH         
        PCIE 1.5v       Auto
        QPI PLL 1.1v    Auto
        IOH Core 1.1v   Auto
        ICH I/O 1.5v    Auto
        ICH Core 1.1v   Auto
DRAM            
        DRAM Voltage 1.5v       1.5
        DRAM Termination .75v   Auto
        CH-A Data Vref .75v     Auto
        CH-B Data Vref .75v     Auto
        CH-C Data Vref .75v     Auto
        CH-A Address Vref .75v  Auto
        CH-B Address Vref .75v  Auto
        CH-C Address Vref .75v  Auto
Miscellaneous Settings          
        Virtualization Technology       Disabled
        Isonchronous Frequency  Enabled


----------



## Mattriz

I overclocked my CPU @ 4.2Ghz and my prime95 temps are like these after 30min. What are safe max temps when running prime95?


When going past 4.2Ghz i have gotten 2 diffrent bluescreens. "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" and " "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT". what values should i change too avoid bluescreens or is this how high i can overclock?

I sat the following settings when overclocking too 4.2Ghz:

ioh and ich to 1.2
vdimm to 1.65
cpu pll to 1.88
qpi/uncore to 1.35
vcore to 1.3125
Bclk to 200
multiplier to 21

Also 2 of my usb ports have stopped working this happened after the first overclock @ 4.0Ghz, anyway to fix this?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattriz*
> 
> I overclocked my CPU @ 4.2Ghz and my prime95 temps are like these after 30min. What are safe max temps when running prime95?
> 
> 
> When going past 4.2Ghz i have gotten 2 diffrent bluescreens. "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" and " "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT". what values should i change too avoid bluescreens or is this how high i can overclock?
> 
> I sat the following settings when overclocking too 4.2Ghz:
> 
> ioh and ich to 1.2
> vdimm to 1.65
> cpu pll to 1.88
> qpi/uncore to 1.35
> vcore to 1.3125
> Bclk to 200
> multiplier to 21
> 
> Also 2 of my usb ports have stopped working this happened after the first overclock @ 4.0Ghz, anyway to fix this?


Your Vdimm is VERY HIGH... Too High!!! But the good thing is you know you can do 4.2

At this point roll back to 4GHz lower it to 1.335 and set your Vdroop calivration (load level) to level 1.


----------



## dpoverlord

send a cpuiz pic and validator please


----------



## Mattriz

but the first post says to set Vdimm to 1.65?

Uploaded pictures of my BIOS settings, i may have done something wrong, since the names where not exactly the same in my BIOS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










----


Stange thing, when im now running prime95 this is my temps:

have been running for 45min and i havnt changed anything since last time i ran the test

Got bluescreen when running Prime95 over night so went down to 4.095Ghz


----------



## Tigerboy

920 d0 @ 3.45ghz
blck 165
vcore 1.25
ratio 21
ram 1666(1654?)

everything else auto
i want to try to get my temps down, this is load with prime.
is there a way to clock it more efficiently? so that it doesn't run so hot.
my heatsink is a coolermaster V8 original, which isnt the greatest. im looking at going to water, but i want to see what i can get on air first.


----------



## dpoverlord

You run your Vdimm at that rate so that you can find your "Max O/C" lower everythign to my settings


----------



## dpoverlord

Load Calibration = 2

Vdimm lower to about 1.335 see how you test. going to 1.65 is dangerously high


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattriz*
> 
> but the first post says to set Vdimm to 1.65?
> 
> Uploaded pictures of my BIOS settings, i may have done something wrong, since the names where not exactly the same in my BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> Stange thing, when im now running prime95 this is my temps:
> 
> have been running for 45min and i havnt changed anything since last time i ran the test
> 
> Got bluescreen when running Prime95 over night so went down to 4.095Ghz


Hey I really want to help you... I really really do, but you need to also help yourself. The guide above is really clear you have gotten to 4ghz.

If you read the guide it tells you what to do if your getting a blue screen, it lets you know the errors, and if you get a certain error what to do. Changing "Load Line Calibration" is only one part of the solution.
In your photo:

It clearly says "Load Line Calibration" Did you read your bios / read what I had in my board settings? Really lost since everything is listed there.

I am not in your room to overclock for you, and the beauty of it, is learning how to do it on your own. Create a log, and moving from there. Then when you are COMPLETELY lost, of course we are here to help you all the same.









I have never overclocked with the Asus, you may have better luck checking their boards or threads. I have only done the x58 with the Gigabyte board. BUt as the thread says:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Initial steps:

If you've played around with any settings before reset your bios to its stock options. There's probably no need to reset your CMOS, but it can't hurt; if you don't know how to reset your cmos then I suggest you learn to do so. It's unlikely that you will have to as most modern motherboards will usually have some sort of protection against bad overclocks and automatically allow you to reset the bios upon a bad boot.

Once your bios is at its stock configuration disable EIST, turbo mode, C1, and any other power saving options that may interfere with an overclock as well as any spread spectrum settings. Now, boot into windows (If you want to use the 21x multiplier then go right ahead and set it as long as you can do so without enabling eist). Open up cpuz, load up prime and see where the voltage goes. This is your approximate vid for stock. The chip may very well run under this voltage, but this is the vid that the bios is seeing.

From here we have a number of different methods we can try. I always change my bclk in my bios settings so that anything set to auto will adjust itself if need be, although you are free to use whatever windows based tools you want although beware of any problems they may cause you.

You should always set your memory to 8x or 6x depending on what you have and your uncore to 2x the memory. Leave the qpi at the lowest setting.

Set windows not to restart on a bsod (You want to know what the error was):

Windows XP and Vista Directions (Someone please confirm this is similar to the directions for Windows 7)

Finally make sure that any gpu overclocks are disabled.

Method #1: Optimizing for max performance per watt.

This method takes by far the most amount of time but for many its worth it in terms of its power efficiency.

Begin by going into the bios and changing your voltage to your vid and setting qpi/uncore (vtt) to 1.25 (I have raised this due to concerns about droop at 1.2) and vdimm to 1.65 (Most boards can't do this 1.66 is safe, ignore your spaz bios warnings; you are not going to explode anything, although if you do, it's not my fault. Set it to 1.64 if it helps you sleep easier. I recommend at this point to be working with either the 21x multiplier if possible in order to keep your ram as much out of the equation as possible. 20X has known problems and 19x will land you with high ram speeds quicker which will require raises in the qpi/uncore voltage sooner.

Open up real temp and run prime 95 with 8 threads and check stability for an hour at least (The more the better. I recommend overnight just to make sure all is good). Record your settings on a piece of paper or email them to yourself. Make sure to have realtemp open in order to watch your temperatures. Temperatures should not exceed 80-85 during prime. During normal use for extended periods, they should never see these kinds of temperatures. I like to keep mine below 70 for normal usage.

After its stable go into the bios and increase the bclk by 10 and repeat the process. Find the max bclk for your stock vid (or any voltage, if you'd like by lowering by smaller amounts when you find an unstable clock. This will help you know what you can run at any given voltage.

See below for known prime 95 errors and how they relate to your settings (also some settings to try for stability). Once you get to the clocks you want, I recommend running prime for at least 16-24 hours. I have in fact had errors in the 14th hour so it's good to know that you're truly stable.

See also below for optimizing your ram settings.

Method #2: Quick and dirty method for 4ghz aka screw efficiency

Set your ioh and ich to 1.2, your vdimm to 1.65, your cpu pll to 1.88, and your qpi/uncore to 1.35.
For D0 users set your vcore to 1.275 and for c0/c1 users set your vcore to 1.4 Bclk to 190/191 or 210/211 and multiplier to 21 and 19 respectively. Check for prime stability. D0s should be fine, but c0/c1 still may not make it, at this point your temps may be too high if you're not on water so I suggest you start working backward in order to hit a much lower vcore or use method 3.

Method #3: Quick and dirty vcore boosting.

Set your ioh and ich to 1.2, your vdimm to 1.65, your cpu pll to 1.88, and your qpi/uncore to 1.35. Set Bclk to 190/191 or 210/211 and multiplier to 21 and 19 respectively.

The d0 chip usually hits 4.0 in the vcore range of 1.175 and 1.25 try those voltages until you find whats right for your chip.

The c0/c1 is a much more difficult beast with a much larger range of 1.27 to around 1.4 and up to 1.5 (Do not attempt on air unless you live somewhere really, really cold). Some may not hit 4ghz at all.

This method is more difficult as some chips may not boot until you give them the proper vcore

How to use prime95 to test stability:

Open up prime95 and realtemp to check that your idles and loads. Set prime95 to whatever priority you'd like. I prefer 7 so that realtemp still updates but some people prefer 10 and will run without a temperature monitor. Either is fine, but I'm always paranoid that my cooler will somehow become unlatched spontaneously. Set windows not to restart on bluescreen by setting[insert settinsg here] so that you can catch the error (although windows will record it somewhere). Start a mixed torture test and let it run for however long, depending on if you're only doing a temporary stability test in order to raise (about 1 hour) or a true stability test (16-24 hours). Once you've passed prime95 you can run any other stability test that you want.

Prime 95 Errors:

Freeze: Increase the vcore

Other errors can indicate instability with the chip if they are during small fft (increase vcore by .125) or instability with ram large ftt (Try raising the ioh and/or running memtest).

BSOD code 101: Increase the vcore. I recommend increasing by +.025 if you get a bsod

BSOD code 124: Increasese or decrease the qpi/uncore by .25. Depending on where you are in your stability tests you'll probably need to increase it. 1.375 is the max I'm comfortable with although people say 1.4+ is safe. This is for you to determine and research. Don't do anything you're not comfortable with. Intel says do not go above 1.35 so 1.375 with droop and loss is safe and not too outside specification.

It is important to note that sometimes qpi can be too high and that might cause this code. That's why it's not a good idea to just set things to 1.35 and hope for the best. If you find that increasing qpi/uncore voltage is not increasing stability, try decreasing it. Just remember of course, to keep track of your settings. I recommend not increasing, unless you have to (Don't be arbitrary about it).

D0 exclusive BSOD weird 2 letter/number codes: Treat this as a 101 and increase vcore by +.025. Update: It seems that these error codes can crop up for other reasons. Depending on where you are in the process you should take a look at your other voltages. I realize this is vague, but you may need to experiment.

If any worker fails, especially during small fft then it's cpu voltage. Bump it once or twice. If it fails during large fft then its probably memory error you can try running memtest/upping ioh. I would try running small fft at that point for a good amount of time and make sure its not the cpu voltage. If it passes 8-12 hours of small fft then work on making it pass large fft. Just remember to keep track of your settings. That's not to say that a large fft error won't be the result of cpu voltage, it's just not what I would try. Be methodical. If something allows prime to run significantly longer then keep it. Significant depends where you are in the process. If your workers fail as soon as you start and a setting change gets you through a test then I'd say its good. If you get crashes during the 8th hour, and the setting change only gets you another 5 minutes in the 8th hour, it's probably just random and not the setting.

Using Linx:
While linx can be used for a stability test I do not recommend it, because it's not always clear as to what the cause of the error is. A lot of people don't feel their cpu to be stable until they've done X passes of full mem in linx. Linx will raise your temperatures way beyond what you will see in any real setting and raise it even higher than prime. Thus, not everyone will be in a position to even use linx. Prime stable is stable enough for me, but it's up to you to decide. Linx will show you how hot your processor could possibly get.

Testing Memory Stability with memtest 86+:

Personally, I do not run memtest until I actually encounter what could be memory errors( I assume things work until proven otherwise) Begin by setting your ram timings in the bios and setting your qpi/uncore to 1.35 and your vdimm to 1.64-1.66. Do not oc your cpu. Just run your ram at its rated spec to make sure that the ram is stable and not defective. You can also check it again with an oc'ed cpu as well. If it's unstable try raising the ioh to 1.20 or higher. If you are still getting errors try each dimm one at a time and see if you need to RMA (A pain in the ass but necessary).

Optimizing ram with memtest86+:

Assuming your ram is stable you can either overclock, lower voltage, tighten timings, or all of the above.

1.Lowering voltage. Run memtest86 for 20 minutes, if you get errors, stay where you are. Otherwise lower the vdimm by .02 and repeat until you get an error within 20 minutes. Then run it overnight.

2.Overclocking. You may be able to run your ram faster than you thought. Loosen the timings(make them higher) and then increase bclk. You can optimize your voltage with the above number one. Depending on the ram, you may be able to overclock quite a bit or not at all. Running your ram at anything above 1066 is in fact overclocking the imc.

3. Tighteening timings. Timings should be decreased as such Assuming you begin with 9-9-9 your next step should be 9-9-8 then 9-8-8 then 8-8-8. You can also try 8-9-8 but this is going to depend on your memory. You may need to raise voltages to tighten the timings.

The usefulness of overclocking your ram is limited see the useful links sections below to see how certtain ram settings will impact your real life performance.

Frequently asked questions:

Q: I can't raise my bclk over some number. How do I fix it? What's the deal?

A: Not all chips and motherboards are made the same. You can try playing around with voltage amplitude, pll, skew or pcie (pcie is probably best not raised as it can cause damage). This is a question that is better asked on a thread dedicated to a specific board. You may end up being out of luck.

Q: What are safe voltages?
A: According to intel or common knowledge the following are the safe air temperatures:

Vcore: ~1.4
qpi/uncore (VTT): 1.35
PLL: 1.88
Vdimm:~1.65 (Some will say that you are safe within .5 of your qpi/uncore allowing for a max of 1.85 on vdimm. See the link to the xtreme systems forum below on this subject for a long thread).
IOH: Less than 1.3
ICH: Less than 1.3

Q: My chip is too hot before I can reach 4 ghz. What can I do?

A: Disable hyperthreading or buy a better cooler (TRUE or megahalems recommended).

Q: But don't I want hyperthreading?

A: It's certainly nice to have a feature you paid for, but it sometimes decreases performance and it definitely causes a lot of heat. It's up to you. See this link for results of enabling hyperthreading in real life situations.

Q: How do I go past 4ghz?

A: Same way as you got there in the first place. Just keep increasing bclk. Past this point though it's up to you to do some research on your own.

Q: What is this multiplier throttling I've heard about?

A: Some boards will throttle down the 21x multiplier if the wattage becomes too high. The culprits without public fixes are the Asus p6t deluxe and vanilla (The deluxe v1 has a bios available on the xtremesystems forum which can be crossflashed onto the v2 which will fix this problem) It really only becomes a problem at high voltages with high frequencies. Other boards have ways of disabling it.

Q: Why would I want to optimize my voltages?
A: Save money on power bills and leave more wattage for other devices.

Q: My chip was stable for X amount of time and now it's not?
A: Have you added any hardware? How are your temperatures? High voltages and high temps can cause decay and make the chip require more voltage for an overclock. It may also be that your psu is starting to go or maybe your motherboard is. Do your best to troubleshoot this.

Q: My temperatures seem really high? Is X degrees ok?
A: A better question is whether or not you are ok with X degrees. How long do you plan to won this chip? What are your ambients? If your house is 40 degrees centigrade, don't expect your chip to drop below that unless you are using extreme cooling (also try to move somewhere cooler cause that's really hot or get some AC, are you trying to cook yourself?). A cpu well taken care of can last over a decade when run within spec. How long do you really think you're going to keep this chip? A rule of thumb I go by is never push a part that I can't afford to replace if I break it (I do this anyway, but its a good rule nonetheless). Your temps will always get higher than normal when stress testing so do some normal stuff to see if your temperatures are acceptable. Try backing down a bit if you are unhappy.

Q: I heard this will work or this needs to be this way?
A: Try it. This is a general guide, not a set of hard and fast rules.

Q: My computer restarted while priming; how do I find out the error?
A: If you haven't already, disable bsod restarts in windows. Sometimes, though, it decides to restart anyway.

In XP You want to find a program called Event Viewer. Directions from MS:
Quote:
# Click Start, and then click Control Panel. Click Performance and Maintenance, then click Administrative Tools, and then double-click Computer Management. Or, open the MMC containing the Event Viewer snap-in.
The errors should be under system.

In Vista from Petri:
Quote:
Open Computer Management by right-clicking the Computer icon on the start menu (or on the Desktop if you have it enabled) and select Manage. Navigate to the Event Viewer. Note: If you did not disable UAC (read my "Disable User Account Control in Windows Vista" article) then you will be prompted to consent to the action you're about to perform. Click Continue. Note: You can also open the Event Viewer by typing Event Viewer in the Search box and pressing Enter, or typing eventvwr.msc in the Run command.
You also want to look at the system log.

Also check the results.txt in your prime95 folder for a log of when it ultimately crashed and what it was doing at the time.

Q: Whats the deal with PCIE frequency? Can it help break my bclk wall?

A: Yes, but I advise caution. Raising this too much can damage things running on the pcie bus or cause them to not work. I would not raise it personally more than a few mhz. You are probably safe at 103, but I take no responsibility of course.

Q: Is there a list of BSODs and what I should do?

A: Thanks to Hammer=GOM= there is. He also provided a helpful link to software which will help you see what error code was displayed:
BSOD viewer:
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
BSOD codes:
BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)

Q: Can I PM you with questions about my system/configuration?

A: I'd rather you didn't. You will get a much quicker answer from me or somebody else if you post here or in your own thread. If you have a question chances are someone else will benefit from reading the answer. I will respond, but it puts more pressure on me to respond quicker when I may not have time.

Voltages/settings you can try to use to increase stability:

PLL: 1.88
IOH: 1.2+
ICH: 1.2
CPU voltage amplitude: +800mv
CPU Skew: +300ps
Command rate: change from 1n to 2n


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> You run your Vdimm at that rate so that you can find your "Max O/C" lower everythign to my settings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Load Calibration = 2
> 
> Vdimm lower to about 1.335 see how you test. going to 1.65 is dangerously high


dpoverlord, you're forgetting that a lot of ram is rated to run at 1.65 to get full speed. It is a completely safe voltage. So stop telling him to lower it just because your system was stable at 1.335. Or are you perhaps mixing it up with QPI/vtt? If that's the case it would be ridiculously high, since Bloomfield chips max out at 1.45 safely.

@Mattriz leave you vdimm at 1.65v. Turn on LLC. Keep in mind this will increase your temps, but it may make you more stable. Blue screens and errors in P95 will give you hints as to what crashed so you know which voltages to adjust. This list may help.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hahaha referring to vcore /Qpi not vdimm as in memory no wonder. Wish he posted the lines.


----------



## Mattriz

Thank you guys!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Load Calibration = 2
> 
> Vdimm lower to about 1.335 see how you test. going to 1.65 is dangerously high


What?







1.65v is perfectly normal for DDR3. I've ran 1.7-1.75v through mine on my X58 rig with no problems


----------



## Mattriz

hey, give him a break. He have helped me alot


----------



## dpoverlord

Yeah Mattriz,

*Total Miscommunication* 1.5 - 1.65 on your Vdimm is perfectly fine. 1.65 is a bit high try 1.54 if you need more.

In this photo you can bump PCIE frequency to 101, move the blck to 191 - 195. I want to see if you are more stable @ 4.ghz and if your temps drop. Is the 65C under prime95 load, or is it at idle? At idle you should be around 25-40C


CPU Voltage / QPI is what I was referring to here. Keep these the same for the time being as we try to get Prime95 stable. If it fails we can raise it slightly. Ideally I wouldn't want you going above this. My 9300 had a CPU Vcore of 1.2937/1.3375 and my QPI was at 1.3125


Try to move your Vfimm a bit lower to like 1.54, I am not convinced your issue deals with memory. Did it fail memtest?


Turn off Virtualization tech


What is the speed of your memory? What are the timings?


----------



## Mattriz

Only change from the pictures is that BCLK=195 and i changed what you said

My idle temps are now:

(they are mostly around 40 and below, havnt seen them go up to 50 as it say in max temp)

Prime95 temps: (ran it for 29min)


Timings:




CPU-Z


----------



## dpoverlord

comments in *BOLD - caps*
My idle temps are now:

(they are mostly around 40 and below, havnt seen them go up to 50 as it say in max temp)

*THIS LOOKS OK, DID THEY DROP FROM THE PREVIOUS OVERCLOCK, OR STAY THE SAME?*

Prime95 temps: (ran it for 29min)

*THEY LOOK ABOUT THE SAME AS YOU HAD, WHICH PRIME95 WAS MORE STABLE, CAN YOU RUN IT FOR 12-24 HRS AT 4GHZ, HOW WAS IT AT 4.2? I WAS UNSURE WHICH SPEED GAVE YOU ERRORS*

Timings:
*DID RESEARCH ON YOUR RAM ITS SET FOR 1.65v SO I GUESS YOU CAN KEEP IT THERE FOR THE TIME BEING, MY RAM WAS 1.5V CHANGE YOUR SETTINGS TO:
9-9-9-24 FOR NOW LETS SEE IF THIS GETS YOU A MORE STABLE O/C THIS IS ALSO THE SETTINGS CORSAIR PUTS FOR YOUR RAM
SO CHANGE THE FIRST 3 LINES IN THIS PHOTO TO 9-9-9-24 THEN KEEP THE REST AS AUTO
*


Spoiler: PHOTOS









WHEN THIS IS DONE, SET AN INTELBURNTEST FOR 15-20 RUNS AND SEE IF THERE IS A FAILURE, IF IT PASSES RUN PRIME95 OVER NIGHT AND REPORT BACK. IF IT PASSES, WE CAN THEN TRY IT AT 4.2GHZ. ON MY 930 I KEPT IT AT 4GHZ MOST OF THE TIME.


----------



## Mattriz

Gonna run prime95 for 12-24 hours on 4.1Ghz

@ 4.2 it bluescreened the last time i tested.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattriz*
> 
> Gonna run prime95 for 12-24 hours on 4.1Ghz. Will edit this post with the result
> 
> @ 4.2 it bluescreened the last time i tested.


Keep it at a BLCK of 191


----------



## Mattriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Keep it at a BLCK of 191


Why? i have ran prime95 for 2 hours without any errors.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattriz*
> 
> Why? i have ran prime95 for 2 hours without any errors.


Keep it as it is then,

I am just trying to see how it runs at 191 since thats how I had mine for a very long time, then from there bump up. But if you are at 193 already its fine.


----------



## Mattriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Keep it as it is then,
> 
> I am just trying to see how it runs at 191 since thats how I had mine for a very long time, then from there bump up. But if you are at 193 already its fine.


Got bluescreen (error: 0x000000F4) after 2.5 hours so went back down to 191 and changed the timings to 9-9-9-24, running prime95 now.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattriz*
> 
> Got bluescreen (error: 0x000000F4) after 2.5 hours so went back down to 191 and changed the timings to 9-9-9-24, running prime95 now.


If that doesnt work chenge the Ram Command Rate from 1T to 2T, its the first entry of the Secondary ram timings. (DRAM Timing Mode)


----------



## Scoregie

Hi Guys, First post made a account to get your opinions on my overclock. I picked up a i7-920 D0, Gigabyte EX58-UD4P and 12GB of G.skill ram for $300 bucks. Had a thermaltake 600W and a crappy case lying around (thermaltake V4) so I decided to overclock this thing and use it for video encoding and stuff like that.

So i was on a tight budget at this point and Picked up a Thermaltake Nic F3 cooler (i know crappy) and started overclocking.

I'll get my voltages for you guys to have a look at later (in the middle of stress testing)

But here are some pictures.



So here is my problem at 3.8GHZ at those settings its completely rock solid 16 hours of prime going strong never over 85*c.
I can't really go over 1.35v on the vcore since temps get to high but at 1.35v or below I can't seem to hit 4.0GHZ stable. Right now I'm testing 3.9GHZ at 1.232v so far seems pretty good.

Also another thing of interest. I was taking pictures of this for someone and when i took of the side of panel (have no fan there) temps dropped 5*c. So I'm probably on the right track of putting a intake fan there Lol. But yeah that was pretty funny when it happened.

I'm also considering putting some Coolermaster jetflows on the CPU cooler. these ----> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/jetflo-120/

Anyway someones input would be very welcome.


----------



## $ilent

Try using a different multiplier scoregie maybe? Its been so long since I had my i7 920 lol


----------



## Scoregie

$ilent,

I tried some different multipliers just get BSOD no matter what voltage I think I'm just going to keep it at 3.8GHZ since thats pretty good I think it's stable ect ect..

Some pictures for you guys to enjoy.




Also funny the new fans I put in dropped the temps by 5-10*c but they were soooo noisy (bloody coolermaster fans) So I had to use the cable which drops the RPM to make it tolerable and ended up with the same temps. Also putting the side fan on did not solve the weird problem of temps dropping 5*c when the side of the case is off. So yeah still a bit baffled by that problem the case is just terrible at air flow.


----------



## Mattriz

I have now got a stable overclock that im happy with. It ended on 4.2Ghz. I could have gone to 4.3/4.4, but i had to raise vcore up to 1.45 to get it stable. so im happy with the result i have now.

Settings:
BCLK: 200*21
Vcore: 1.34375
CPU pll: 1.88
vtt: 1.35
ioh: 1.2
ich: 1.2
Vdimm: 1.65
Load Line calibration: enabled
pcie frequency: 101

running prime95:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






idle:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I would like to thank dpoverlord for all his help, i really appreciate it.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoregie*
> 
> $ilent,
> 
> I tried some different multipliers just get BSOD no matter what voltage I think I'm just going to keep it at 3.8GHZ since thats pretty good I think it's stable ect ect..
> 
> Some pictures for you guys to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also funny the new fans I put in dropped the temps by 5-10*c but they were soooo noisy (bloody coolermaster fans) So I had to use the cable which drops the RPM to make it tolerable and ended up with the same temps. Also putting the side fan on did not solve the weird problem of temps dropping 5*c when the side of the case is off. So yeah still a bit baffled by that problem the case is just terrible at air flow.


My i7 950 D0 wont go past 3.88Ghz either anything after that I get crashes, bsod or freezing during windows loadup screen.

Asrock supercomputer
patriot viper 3 2400mhz(4x4Gb)


----------



## h0007

Hey,

I'm starting the o/c of my config which is :

CPU: intel i7 965 XE C0
MB: P6T deluxe v1
GPU: MSI 770 GTX Lightning
HDD: SanDisk 256GB Ultra plus
RAM: 12GB DDR3-1666MHz ANEON

as a first question, should I need to start at 21 multiplier even if my cpu has a default 24* ?


----------



## helleboren

Hello

I want to overclock my cpu

SPECS:
i7 920 @2.67 GHz
CORSAIR6GB RAM DDR3
p6t deluxe v2
scyte mugen 2 cpu cooler

Im not looking for an 24/7 4.0ghz oc, but i want to overclock to atleast 3.5GHz

What do you guys suggest?

multiplier :
blck:
cpu voltage:


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0007*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I'm starting the o/c of my config which is :
> 
> CPU: intel i7 965 XE C0
> MB: P6T deluxe v1
> GPU: MSI 770 GTX Lightning
> HDD: SanDisk 256GB Ultra plus
> RAM: 12GB DDR3-1666MHz ANEON
> 
> as a first question, should I need to start at 21 multiplier even if my cpu has a default 24* ?


You have an unlocked multi so you want to use a 31 multi and a 1.35v vcore. Change those two setting, save and reboot and test for stability


----------



## h0007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You have an unlocked multi so you want to use a 31 multi and a 1.35v vcore. Change those two setting, save and reboot and test for stability


Some people over forum like this one, told me that, using the multiplier produces more heat and needs more voltage, do you agree with that ?

Making a multiplier focused o/c do not overclock the uncore and the DRAM right ? So by proceeding that way I'll lose the performance increase from RAM isn't it ?

Let me take an example, if I wanna play Watch Dogs with a 770 2GB, The lack of dedicated DDR5 memory (3GB needed) will be compensated by the RAM available through the PCI Express right ? So overclocking the DRAM at the same time than the processor looks here interesting, and will have a positive consequence.

According to that example this is just hypothesis and if I'm wrong please give me your viewppoint about this stuff.

My plan is/was to O/C the i7, then to try to o/c the DRAM, then to try to tweak the clock.

I have no idea about this :
A- CPU o/c < CPU o/c + DRAM o/c
B- CPU o/c < CPU o/c + DRAM timing
C- CPU o/c < CPU o/c + DRAM o/c & timing

Maybe in the end B right side is preferable..

Thanks for being concerned


----------



## NorthlogicVFX

Hi all

I'm running a i7 920 with the older C0/C1-stepping. I have overclocked it to 3,8ghz with Hyper-Threading enabled. This was a conscious choice, since I need HT for video-editing, 3d-modelling and fluid-simulations. My chip seems to be a bit cranky one, the 3800mhz is the highest I can go with HT enabled. Here are the specs

Intel i7 920 C0/C1-stepping
Gigabyte EX58-UD5
Bios F12
Kingston 4gb KHX1600C9D3/4GX in six slots with three-channel enabled
Scythe Mugen 4

Basically my settings are identical to the first post.

I've had some BSOD's, always the same and when doing demanding tasks. The BSOD is the 07F. It seems that raising core voltage adds more stability, but my Vcore is rather high even to begin with, now it is at 1.425 which causes my CPU to run a bit hot, about 80 C's on full processor load. I know it's hot, but it's fine for me. I know that it is not good for the CPU's longevity, but I usually just try to crank out everything I can get and not care about the longevity too much.

Multiplier x 21 with Turbo mode enabled.
Bus Speed 180mhz
Vcore 1.425v
Uncore 1.35
QPI/PLL 1.88
IOH's 1.20
DRAM 1.68v
Uncore Multiplier - 16x
Memory Frequency Multiplier - 8x
EIST - disabled
C1E - disabled
Hyper-Threading - enabled

RAM settings are untouched other than the voltage, cause frankly I don't have enough knowledge to tune them.

If you guys could give some pointers as to how to optimize it further or to add stability, please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0007*
> 
> Some people over forum like this one, told me that, using the multiplier produces more heat and needs more voltage, do you agree with that ?












No bro. Whoever said that is dead wrong. I had a Xeon bloomfield before upgrading to a 4770K and used the 32X multi just fine. Up the multi and voltage and enjoy


----------



## repo_man

Free bump because I'll be getting a 930 tomorrow and hopefully can use some of this info while OCing. I haven't OCed an intel chip since 775 *shakes walker in the air*







And I JUST started to know this AM3 chip, lol.


----------



## LMP

Is it safe to run Vcore at 1.376 V on a D0 chip? I ask because the guide says to run it at 1.275 V.


----------



## ilithis

I think I still have the box for my 930, I'll check when I get home. I run mine at 21* 197 @ 1.3875V or whatever the setting is just before the 'what I consider unsafe' 1.4V

I've had it run stable like that for quite some time now, talking months through various games. I can't speak that it'll be safe for you, even if we both have D0 revision, but I would consider it alright to try for a while.

I have a D0 revision.


----------



## thatfigures123

Hello chadamir and friends,
Glad I have found this great forum!

I have a CORE i7 920 chip, with a Cooler Master Hyper 212X cpu fan.
Asus P6T motherboard.
6X2 (12) Gig of G-Skill DDR3 1600 Ram.
Asus Geforce GTX750Ti 2Gig Graphics card.
Twin Samsung 23 inch monitors.
Samsung 840 Pro 256Gig SSD drive (Windows 7 64bit Ultimate)
WD 2 Terribyte external HD.

I want to safely Overclock with your guide here, however I have a question. When you say in the intro, to reset the Bios to stock, do I really have to do that? The reason I ask, is, when I installed my SSD drive a few months ago, I had to change the bridge settings to get it to run properly. I don't want to reset the settings, as I believe it will stuff my SSD drive that has my Windows 7 installed on it. I can't remember exactly what I changed either, I know I looked it up on this forum!

Please help!


----------



## beyondlimit

Hi all i have a 4 yrs old i7 920

*Evga x58 sli le + i7 920*

*OCZ Platinum 6GB (3x 2GB) DDR3 1333 PC3-10666*
DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)
Timing 7-7-7-20
Cas Latency 7
Voltage 1.65V

*samsung evo 120gb ssd*

*msi r9 280x 3g gaming*

I would like to overclock this computer as it has been running at 2.66 for the past 4 yrs
how do i set the memory feature?

Memory Feature
Memory Speed ( Standard )
Memory Control Setting ( Enabled )
Memory Frequency ( 1866Mhz / 2:14 )
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way )
Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way )
Memory Low Gap ( Auto )
tCL Setting ( 8 )
tRCD Setting ( 8 )
tRP Setting ( 8 )
tRAS Setting ( 24 )
tRFC Setting ( 88 )
Command Rate ( 1t )


----------



## kamizelka

Hello all,
I've got some problems to get stable with this setup:
Asus Rampage II gene
i7 920
Patriot DDR3 2000mhz @ 9-11-9-27

Check out my settings shots:


http://imgur.com/t7XaeGi




http://imgur.com/ZAvtoAB




http://imgur.com/ibnFK1R




http://imgur.com/dikrtap


I am trying to set right voltages. System boot from 1,18 up to 1.3 and higher (cpu voltage) but it is unstable. Test in prime lasts about 5s and screen freezes, then I have to make hard reset.
I setup memory (everything else too) according to the guide - at 8x, but the timings are on auto. Did I forget about sth?
Please give me an advise which setting should I change to get stable 4ghz?
TY,
kamizelka


----------



## kckyle

you guys should go to the first page of my p6x58d guide. theres bunch of settings for 4ghz overclock for asus boards and general 920 overclocking settings.


----------



## kamizelka

I know, I read it few times. I tested a lot of settings and I still can't achieve my goal ;(. Can u look at my setup?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamizelka*
> 
> I know, I read it few times. I tested a lot of settings and I still can't achieve my goal ;(. Can u look at my setup?


really? for 4ghz? just crank up the cpu voltage up to 1.35v. 21 multi, 191 blck. keep the ram speed below 1600mhz. couple of other settings but thats about it


----------



## timeformime

*Near-stock OC to 3.8ghz*

Hey everyone, probably a bit late to the party, but I thought I'd throw another stable overclock onto the pile, for anyone who's interested. I tested for 2 hours in Prime blend with a whole lot of Black Flag and Guild Wars 2 afterwards to really work the memory and CPU. I didn't really want to find my 4.2 ghz+ speed wall or anything - I just wanted to see how far I could get just using stock voltages or as close to stock as I could, so this baby hopefully lasts a few more years.

System specs:
Antec Nine Hundred Two
Corsair 750W CMPSU-750TX
Windows 7 64 Pro
HIS iCooler hd 5850
ASUS P6X58D-E
CoolerMaster Hyper N520 CPU cooler
G.SKILL Ripjaws 2x4gb rated for 1600, 9-9-9-24

CPU/memory numbers:

3.801ghz
i7 930 '08
D0 revision according to CPU-Z, stepping 5
Batch # 3002A582
VCore 1.225
QPI 1.25
1441 mhz 9-9-9-24-1T. 2:8 fsb:ram multiplier.
181 BCLK
21x multi

Using RealTemp, with a recent dusting and fresh layer of Arctic MX4, idle temps are around 40-45, load in games is around 60, give or take 5 degrees. In Prime95, load is around 75 with HT, or 70 without.

All other settings were fine unchanged, IOH, PLL, DRAM were all standard voltage. Again Vcore only seemed to need .225 extra to get farther than 20 minutes in Prime, and QPI liked 1.25 as recommended by the OP. And that 21 multiplier works so much better than the 22x I was trying earlier.

This is the first time this chip has overclocked stably at all, and this is only after having gotten new Ripjaws in, and really getting a handle on all the different values in the BIOS with the help of you all and your many helpful guides and posts. My earlier amateur overclock most likely fried my old 3x2gb GSkill kit, because ever since, my system has randomly bugged out every now and then. Let's just say now I know not to use auto voltages or XMP profiles. Thankfully the board doesn't seem to mind the new kit in dual channel at all, which definitely was a concern.

Update:

Running for 5 days like a champ. Handles all games just fine, and picks up a lot of the slack from my GPU in games that really use it like Crysis 3 and BF4. Easily a 10+ FPS gain in GW2, compared to stock. Getting this overclock after sitting on it for 4 years, at stock, afraid to OC, I'm really loving this chip right now.

2nd update:

I wasn't totally satisfied with leaving QPI where it was, when I only have 2 DIMMs to run and at such undemanding speed and timings. So I took it down to 1.243625, and even the occasional "He's Dead Jim" crashes in Chrome have disappeared. Looks like the QPI and memory are working together pretty much perfectly now.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey one comment to your post, try to post at the top in BOLD

*Stock O/C to 3.8ghz* You should be able to a bit more out of that chip I would think, otherwise switch to the Xeon like a lot of us did.


----------



## timeformime

Hey man thanks for the tip, I added a header.

3.8 is way beyond what I thought I could get, so I'm not really looking to push this 930 any farther. But I did look at the specific thread for my mobo, and it looks like plenty have already switched to the x5600's. After I've gotten some mileage out of this setup, somewhere around next Christmas I'll definitely take a look at Xeons, at least if everyone hasn't snapped them all up by then. With 8 cores in the new consoles, games might just catch up to hex cores later this year or the next, which is the only reason I'd ever need one.


----------



## cplchillaxton

Hi everyone, first post in OCN.

So I'm extremely new in the art of overclocking and I'm quite noob about pretty much everything. Did some research here and there and tried oc'ing my cpu only to get blue screens after blue screens and was about to give up till I found this thread. Tried to use the first post as a guide but there's simply too much information for me to follow.

So I'm just gonna post my specs and plead for some help from you guys, I'd greatly appreciate it.





And the AI Tweaker screen is this one:



it's ok if my cpu won't hit 4ghz ish speeds, but I'm ok to try my best. I just want the cpu to hold on till skylake hits. Gonna play the likes of The Witcher 3, Arkham Knight and such and need a bit more cpu power.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cykososhull

Try this. Your mobo settings are similar to my p6x58d mobo. Play around with the BCLK freq for your ghz. I think 200 is 4.2ish. Then adjust your CPU voltage as needed after stress testing with prime95, intel burn, etc. I have all my settings the same here except my CPU voltage takes 1.3. YMMV.

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting [Auto]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech [Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [200]
PCIE Frequency [100]
DRAM Frequency [DDR3-1603Mhz]
UCLK Frequency [3609Mhz]
QPI Link Data Rate [Auto]

CPU Voltage Control [Manual]
CPU Voltage [1.28125]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage [1.26250]
IOH Voltage [1.10]
IOH PCIE Voltage [1.50]
ICH Voltage [1.10]
ICH PCIE Voltage [1.50]
DRAM Bus Voltage [1.60]

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude [800mV]
CPU Clock Skew [Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew [Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]

C1E Support [Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
CPU TM Function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology [Enabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
A20M [Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech [Disabled]


----------



## 7175

Great guide. I used this back in 2009 to get my 920 4GHz stable. Been running it for over 5 years. I recently messed up some ram settings trying to run my ddr3 1600 @ 1800 and had to reset cmos. I looked up this legendary guide again to get my settings back. Thanks OP!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamizelka*
> 
> Hello all,
> I've got some problems to get stable with this setup:
> Asus Rampage II gene
> i7 920
> Patriot DDR3 2000mhz @ 9-11-9-27
> 
> Check out my settings shots:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/t7XaeGi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZAvtoAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ibnFK1R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dikrtap
> 
> 
> I am trying to set right voltages. System boot from 1,18 up to 1.3 and higher (cpu voltage) but it is unstable. Test in prime lasts about 5s and screen freezes, then I have to make hard reset.
> I setup memory (everything else too) according to the guide - at 8x, but the timings are on auto. Did I forget about sth?
> Please give me an advise which setting should I change to get stable 4ghz?
> TY,
> kamizelka


I know you posted this 6 months ago but thought I'd chime in.

I got the same board, same chip, and almost the same settings as you. I would check your ram timings and change the command rate to 2T. That solved blue screens for me. I have my 920 @ 4GHz 1.25V IBS stable.


----------



## wanderjahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timeformime*
> 
> Hey man thanks for the tip, I added a header.
> 
> 3.8 is way beyond what I thought I could get, so I'm not really looking to push this 930 any farther. But I did look at the specific thread for my mobo, and it looks like plenty have already switched to the x5600's. After I've gotten some mileage out of this setup, somewhere around next Christmas I'll definitely take a look at Xeons, at least if everyone hasn't snapped them all up by then. With 8 cores in the new consoles, games might just catch up to hex cores later this year or the next, which is the only reason I'd ever need one.


3.8 is honestly the best oc for this cpu. I've gone from stock clocks to 4.2 and eventually dialed it back down to 3.8. The realworld gains are not worth the additional wear and tear going any further. It's a nice sweet spot for performance and efficiency.


----------



## seannymurrs

I followed this guide and got my d0 920 up to 3.8Ghz with the voltage at 1.225. I ran Prime95 for 24 hours straight and while the temp got up to 90 degrees C, it never crashed or froze. I went back into the BIOS and reenabled the two power saving modes I had disabled. I have an Asus Rampage II Gene board and I can't remember the exact name of the settings, but they seemed to match up to the ones that were recommended to disable when overclocking and to reenable after. The only game I've played so far is SWTOR, and one of the times I was loading up the launcher I got a BSOD on Windows 10 that said "clock_watchdog_timeout". From a little googling it seemed like this is related to an unstable overclock. I bumped up the voltage to 1.25 and it worked fine for a day. Then this morning when I was turning on my PC (I had turned it off before I went to bed last night) it wouldn't boot and told me that an overclock had failed and forced me into the BIOS. I upped the voltage again to 1.275 and it booted up fine. I'm curious what I should be doing at this point. I felt pretty confident that the overclock was stable since it lasted 24 hours without any trouble. Only thing I can think is that it is because I reenabled the power saving modes. Should I continue to up the voltage and hope it gets stable again, or should I disable the power saving modes?


----------



## Kyte

Having issues overclocking my 930 D0 with an MSI Big Bang XPower as the mobo. Any time I change the bclk my rig shuts down, turns on for a second doesn't post and turns itself off, if I try to turn it back on I get a message:

"User set to boot from USB. Starting to boot from usb.... Your USB Boot function setting wrong, function will disable and reboot." then it Reboots and doesn't post, I also don't know why this message comes up because I don't set anything to make it boot from usb I was just trying to overclock



I was trying following method #1 and can never seem to get any BCLK to post above 133 x 21
Can't seem to mess with my memory settings much at all either to set to 8 or 6 with x2 the uncore.

I'm lost and am wondering if I'm leaving a bios setting enabled or disabled when I shouldn't.
For images of what the BIOS basically looks like you can refer to this if anyone can help me out.


----------



## Mattk50

I've been trying to push my old i7 920 further than i have before since i got a fancy cooler and have some free time, but i've run into an issue on my asus p6t deluxe v2, according to prime 95 its doing the cpu throttling thing mentioned in the OP:
Quote:


> Q: What is this multiplier throttling I've heard about?
> 
> A: Some boards will throttle down the 21x multiplier if the wattage becomes too high. The culprits without public fixes are the Asus p6t deluxe and vanilla (The deluxe v1 has a bios available on the xtremesystems forum which can be crossflashed onto the v2 which will fix this problem) It really only becomes a problem at high voltages with high frequencies. Other boards have ways of disabling it.


Even worse than just impacting my performance, i suspect that this issue is also responsible for some odd problems i've had where 4-60 seconds after an intensive application closes and offloads enough memory, i get a crash, again just a guess but i can see why suddenly ramping up the ratio at a high base could kill my stability.

Im looking for some more information on whether i can safely crossflash the custom bios on the xtremesystems forum to the v2, and if it would even be worth the risk. I can push higher on 21 ratio, but 19 is useable too. Or, even better has anyone found an alternate workaround to keep the 21 ratio steady?


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> Q: Is there a list of BSODs and what I should do?
> 
> A: Thanks to Hammer=GOM= there is. He also provided a helpful link to software which will help you see what error code was displayed:
> 
> BSOD viewer:
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
> 
> BSOD codes:
> 
> BSOD codes for overclocking
> 
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
> 
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
> 
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)


Mother of god!!!

God bless you my son!


----------



## Akusho

My dad asked me to overclock his old 920. Currently stopped at 3.95 at 1.245 volts. Will wait a few weeks for the weather to warm up and see what the temps will be to decide if I have a bit of room to go 4.1 or not.
Something that is bothering me is the LLC. I've searched the net but haven't found a definitive answer to whether it can hurt the CPU or not with the voltage spikes. I would prefer to not damage it and let it live at least a few years more. Any advice?
Without LLC I would have to bump the voltage up to 1.3, and with the voltage not downscaling on idle I would prefer to not have it sit always at 1.3.


----------



## 7175

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> My dad asked me to overclock his old 920. Currently stopped at 3.95 at 1.245 volts. Will wait a few weeks for the weather to warm up and see what the temps will be to decide if I have a bit of room to go 4.1 or not.
> Something that is bothering me is the LLC. I've searched the net but haven't found a definitive answer to whether it can hurt the CPU or not with the voltage spikes. I would prefer to not damage it and let it live at least a few years more. Any advice?
> Without LLC I would have to bump the voltage up to 1.3, and with the voltage not downscaling on idle I would prefer to not have it sit always at 1.3.


I've had LLC enabled on my i7 920 @ 3.8-4.0 GHz 24/7 since 2009. Use this PC for 3D games and compiling stuff pretty regularly. Just my two cents.


----------



## Nicholas Steel

I was thinking about overclocking my Intel i7 920 D0 Stepping CPU that I purchased back in 2009: http://ark.intel.com/products/37147/Intel-Core-i7-920-Processor-8M-Cache-2_66-GHz-4_80-GTs-Intel-QPI

At 2.793 Ghz (multiplier increased to 21x and Turbo Boost disabled, everything else on Auto) I get these temperature results in AIDA64 while using Prime95's Small FFT stress test: (20 minutes)


http://imgur.com/eVelXwp

 Edit: It's been an hour and 50 minutes with Prime95 now and the hottest CPU Core is holding at 65 degrees celcius and "CPU" (what does this variable refer to?) is holding at 56 degrees celcius. Edit:


http://imgur.com/MqxGzPK

 (2 hours 10 minutes)

Should I be worried about these results before even beginning to consider overclocking? I am using a Noctua DH14 Heatsink, are these temperatures in line with using this heatsink? If they aren't then maybe I applied the thermal paste improperly or the heatsink isn't applied as firmly against the CPU as it should be.

I've been reading this guide on overclocking the CPU and am currently just monitoring temperatures before doing anything drastic. I'm pretty unfamiliar with modern overclocking but can understand the guide in the original post, It was a lot easier when you just had a FSB and Multiplier to adjust









If the temperatures are good, what are some good suggested voltages for achieving an overclock of say, 3.2 to 3.4Ghz? The guide provides values for achieving a 4Ghz overclock but I don't want to be quite that risky with my hardware.

Thank you,

Edit: "What are safe voltages?" should be updated to mention the 1.275v VCore value for D0 Stepping CPU's.
Edit: Modern Prime95 versions don't seem to let you specify more Threads than there are CPU Cores. In the case of the 920 and 940 CPU that would be 8 threads max (not 10!).


----------



## Nicholas Steel

I've taken the plunge and have configured my BIOS with the following settings:

CPU Multiplier: 19 (3.6GHz)
Base Clock: 190MHz
RAM Multiplier: Lowest Available Option (I chose 2nd lowest, 1.5GHz)
UnCore Multiplier: Lowest Available Option
QPI Quickpath Interconnect Multiplier: Lowest available Option
RAM Timings: Auto
RAM Command Rate: 2
Hyperthreading: Disabled (reduces heat)

Vcore (CPU Voltage): 1.2750v (Guide says 1.2750v for D0 Stepping CPU)
PLL: 1.88v
qpi/uncore (VTT): 1.35v
IOH: 1.2v
ICH: 1.2v
Vdimm: 1.50v (I am using 1.50v RAM so I see no reason to increase it to 1.65v)

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
Both Spread Spectrum Settings: Disabled

I performed Prime 95's Small FFT stress test on 8 (hyperthreaded) Cores while watching Youtube for 33 minutes and encountered no issues. The CPU didn't exceed 64 degrees celcius (TJMax=67.9 celcius) each time I stopped to look at it for 30 seconds and each CPU Core never exceeded 71 degrees celcius (80 degrees and higher is bad and 90 degrees and higher is dangerous/stupidly hot I think?). I will of course need to do an overnight stress test to be confident that this setup is stable.

My previous attempt at overclocking involved leaving all the voltages and various settings set to "Auto" and was a really poor attempt at overclocking in hindsight (it resulted in blue screens occurring every so often and on other occasions, rebooting without warning).

Intel i7 920 D0 Stepping
ASUS P6T
24GB DDR3 RAM
Geforce 760 4GB


----------



## Nicholas Steel

I went with a 19x multiplier and Hyperthreading disabled. I have to say, I literally experience no performance increase in:

- *DOOM (2016)* (must lower resolution to improve FPS to 60 when smoke is on screen/looking through glass)
- *The Witcher 3* (720p resolution improves FPS but its still too low most of the time to be enjoyable, & 720p sucks)
- *Dark Souls 3* (Upgrading from a 560Ti to the 760 allows me to play 60FPS at 1600x900 instead of 50+FPS at 720p)
- *Guild Wars 2*
- *Lords of the Fallen*
- *The Surge* (same places and camera angles still result in FPS loss. Lowering resolution or resolution scaling greatly helps FPS while greatly lowering visual fidelity)
- *Dragon Age: Inquisition*
etc.

Which proves a Geforce 760 4GB video card is the limiting factor and not the CPU.

Edit: my friend has the same CPU and Motherboard as me and they recently upgraded to a Geforce 960 4GB video card. They can achieve notably improved frame rates at 1920x1080 than I can in many of these games (especially The Witcher 3).

Edit 2: Dragon Age: Inquisition exhibits more consistent frame timing with the overclock.


----------



## HugoTheOne

With my system i can manage to get 3.10Ghz Fix, without issue. If i do 3.5, or 3.6 the system not boot. It's maybe my system can't handle more, or i just mess up something with the settings.


----------



## Nicholas Steel

Take photos of all the voltage & clock speed BIOS settings on your motherboard.


----------



## blodflekk

Good guide, the best one I have found for x58. Decided to pull out my old 930 and gigabyte ga-x58a-ud3r and see what it can do. Sadly I can get stable at 3.99GHz (190*21) but the voltage it needs 1.42v I hit Tj Max after 15minutes of p95 large FFTs. Doesn't boot on 190*20 so I have to drop to 190*19 which is 3.5GHz, BLCK at 191 won't boot so I guess I'm stuck, can't push it any further?


----------



## Nicholas Steel

> BSOD code 124: *Increasese or decrease the qpi/uncore by .25*. Depending on where you are in your stability tests you'll probably need to increase it. 1.375 is the max I'm comfortable with although people say 1.4+ is safe. This is for you to determine and research. Don't do anything you're not comfortable with. Intel says do not go above 1.35 so 1.375 with droop and loss is safe and not too outside specification.


I figured I'd point out this seeming mistake in the original guide. The suggested QPI/Uncore is 1.35v and the suggestion is to increase/decrease by 0.25??? That's a massive change! I have a feeling the Op meant to say 0.025.


----------

